#ubuntu-es 2011-04-25
<TrueNhero> ot ¿alguien sabe cual es el polvo del leon???
<fosco_> si ya sabes que es ot no lo pongas aqui
<Reedyseth> que ondas gente !!
<kzman> hola tengo una pregunta:
<kzman> que driver necesito instalar para poder ajustar el brillo de la pantalla
<kzman> ?
<cousteau> kzman, el de la gráfica de tu portátil, supongo
<kzman> pero no tiene que ver con la grafica
<kzman> en un laptop
<PunkiD> saludos !
<PunkiD> alguien me pasa un servidor de donde bajar ubuntu desktop
<PunkiD> por que el de la pagina oficial no me  deja :S
<PunkiD> Saving to: `ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso'
<PunkiD> 0% [                                       ] 20.223      --.-K/s   in 74s
<PunkiD> 2011-04-24 21:51:29 (272 B/s) - Connection closed at byte 20223. Reintentando.
<PunkiD> lanx que tal tu experiencia con arch?
<PunkiD> :D
<lanx> PunkiD hola
<lanx> no te confundes de persona?
<PunkiD> uhmm puede ser..
<lanx> yo la use y bueno no esta mal pero de tener puesta no la tuve mucho
<lanx> digamos que es otro mundo distinto a ubuntu
<lanx> xDD
<lanx> uno se pira a la cama
<lanx> chao
<xtbgod> >.<
<PunkiD> wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<PunkiD> para el que le pase lo mismo que a mi con la pagina oficial
<PunkiD> saludos!
<malev> hola! estoy en un server remoto y me quiero bajar un archivo, cómo hago?
<rawdssadsb> hols
<rawdssadsb> hola
<rawdssadsb> acabe de intentar instalar windows 7
<rawdssadsb> pero me fallo
<rawdssadsb> ahora perd'i el grub ?como lo recupero?
<rawdssadsb> bueno tengo instalado ubuntu y comfusion en el disco
<Crashbit> !google recuperar grub2
<kubot> Recuperar GRUB - Guía Ubuntu: <http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB>
<rawdssadsb> voy gracias
<Tukeke> http://www.somoslanoticia.com/secciones/tecnologia/stallman-el-mundo-debe-conocer-academia-venezolana-de-software-libre/?not=3111
<rawdssadsb> cuando monte ubuntu luego tengo que montar los demas?
<cryss> Hola, como puedo crear un script que ejecute algunos comandos en terminal?
<karmalion> prueba con bash, http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/El_Manual_de_BASH_Scripting_Básico_para_Principiantes/Hola_Mundo_en_BASH
<cryss> karmalion: pues hize esto un archivo con el comando ssh usuario@servidor y le di permiso de ejecusion
<cryss> al darle doble click me abre terminal y se conecta
<cryss> pero nesesito que el script sea algo mas complejo
<cryss> que despues del ssh cambie a una carpeta especifica con el comando cd, como podria hacerlo?
<karmalion> ahi no puedo ayudarte , se bien poco sobre scripts
<cryss> gracias karmalion
<elgallero> cryss: ssh root@www 'cd; ls; echo Hola'
<cryss> elgallero: no entendi
<Reedyseth> k pex, esta muy  lento las conversaciones aqui
<elgallero> cryss: ssh user@ip 'cd; ls; echo Hola'
<elgallero> cryss: ssh user@ip 'comando1; comando2; comando3 '
<cryss> elgallero: dejame pruebo
<cryss> elgallero: tengoe l scrip asi "#! /bin/bash ssh root@xxx.com 'cd /home/ '
<cryss> se abre la terminal
<cryss> y a los 5 segundos se cierra sola
<cryss> y no alcanza a mostrar nada
<michel> locos de la linia de comanda aprender el Bash..!
<cryss> michel: ?
<michel> si hola.
<michel> de donde eres?
<cryss> CO
<cryss> XD
<michel> vaya ...hola tios y tias..(esta bien a si...?).
<cryss> elgallero: alguna idea?
<cryss> alguien sabe de como crear un script?
<carnau> cryss, bash -xv tuscript.sh
<cryss> carnau: la
<carnau> !google guía básica crear script bash
<kubot> Manual Aprendiendo a aprender Linux - Scripts basicos para bash ...: <http://www.wikilearning.com/curso_gratis/manual_aprendiendo_a_aprender_linux-scripts_basicos_para_bash_ii/9574-21>
<cryss> carnau: gracias
<michel> Bash Wikipedia tio!
<elgallero>  cryss me perdi eso, que decias?
<Itxshell> buenas noches DiegoTc
<cryss> elgallero: que se abre la terminal
<cryss> s equeda en negro
<cryss> y a los 5 segundo se cierra
<cryss> si dejo el escrip nada mas con ssh root@ip se econecta
<DiegoTc> buenas Itxshell
<cryss> pero cuando le adiciono
<cryss> lo del cd a una carpeta
<cryss> se queda negro y se cierra
<elgallero> no, copia el script completo en el server, despues loguea al server y chmod +x script, despues haces un ssh user64ip 'script'
<elgallero> ssh user@ip 'script'
<cryss> no entendi
<cryss> a si ya
<cryss> haber te explico lo que nesesito
<elgallero> cryss: scp script user@ip:/home/user/script; ssh user@ip 'chmod +x script';ssh user@ip 'script'
<cryss> qiza slo estoy intentando hacer mal
<elgallero> cryss: si aun no tienes scp: sudo apt-get install scp
<cryss> estoy trabajando en un servidor
<cryss> y nesesito loguarme repetidas veces y dirigirme a una determinada carpeta
<cryss> entonces lo que queria era hacer un script
<cryss> que co solo ejecutarlo me logueara a la maquina y me ubicara en la carpeta que utilizo
<cryss> eso se puede hacer elgallero ?
<elgallero> cryss: completo, casi casi un copia/pega, seria asi: sudo apt-get install scp; scp script user@ip:/home/user/script; ssh user@ip 'chmod +x script';ssh user@ip 'script'
<cryss> elgallero: si ya te entendi pero eso no es lo que nesesito
<carnau> cryss, casi todo lo que comentas se puede hacer configurando ssh
<cryss> carnau: podrias explicarme?
<elgallero> cryss: si, entonces modifica el archivo $HOME/.bashrc   y agregale un cd carpeta   ...eso es el servidor.
<cryss> en donde lo agrego al final del archivo elgallero ?
<elgallero> si, no entiendo porque no trabajaria
<carnau> no hagas nada de eso
<elgallero> ademas si quieres puedes agregarle mas cosas como necesites
<cryss> me estan confuendiendo
<cryss> que ago al fin?
<carnau> necesitas crear un archivo dentro de la carpeta  .ssh del usuario con el que te vas a loguear, llamado config(Ej: cryss/.ssh/config)
<carnau> para configurarlo, aquí hay un esbozo: http://kb.mediatemple.net/questions/1625/Using+a+SSH+Config+File
<carnau> aunque lo mejor es que mires "man ssh_config", que es donde está toda la documentación.
<cryss> carnau: pues ahi no encontre nada de como cambiar de carpeta
<elgallero> pero el necesita solo cambiar a un carpeta, no va definir nada, no he mirado que diga eso.
<carnau> ssh se conecta al home, si quieres, cambiate la variable $HOME
<cryss> wow ya estoy mas perdido de lo que llegue jaja
<carnau> si es por comodidad, mira de hacerte un alias de un comando
<carnau> que en vez de poner 'cd /ruta/a/la/carpetaque/tengo/por/ahi/perdida/Yno/encuentro' sea 'ruta'
<elgallero> .bashrc or .bash_profile
<elgallero> metela ahi
<elgallero> cd /la_casrpeta   al final de .bashrc o .bash_profile
<elgallero> ...o tambien ln -s carpeta /pat/to/carpeta
<cryss> elgallero: me fuciono muchas gracias
<Xago> hola amigos...estoy intentando ejecutar una aplicación *.jar, la cual cuando lo hago directamente desde el terminal, funciona perfectamente. Sin embargo, cuando intento ejecutarla desde el lanzador de aplicaciones y en modo terminal, este no funciona y me da un error
<Xago> "Hubo un error al crear el proceso hijo para este terminal"
<Xago> "Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «/home/..."
<Xago> "$ java -jar ipscan-linux64-3.0-beta4.jar"
<chilicuil> Xago, lo has configurado para que se ejecute como una aplicacion de consola?
<MaRk-I> Xago: checas la opcion de correr en terminal ?
<Xago> chilicuil, como aplicación en terminal
<MaRk-I> cuando presionas alt+f2 hay una opcion que dice "correr en terminal"
<Xago> tampoco funciona
<MaRk-I> Xago: no estoy seguro pero creo que tienes que poner la direccion absoluta del programa... ej. java -jar  ~/Descargas/ipscan.jar
<Xago> MaRk-I, esto fue lo que puse: "java -jar /home/santiago/Descargas/Angry IP Scan/ipscan-linux64-3.0-beta4.jar"
<Xago> pero tampoco funcionó
<MaRk-I> Xago: pon entre comillas "Angry IP Scan"
<Xago> ok
<Xago> MaRk-I, FUNCIONÓ :D
<MaRk-I> Xago: los espacios no los lee
<Xago> MaRk-I, muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Caso cerrado :D
<MaRk-I> Xago: de nada
<Xago> ;)
<MaRk-I> facil renombra el folder a Angry_IP_Scan
<MaRk-I> asi no necesitas las comillas
<Xago> mucho mejor...lo estaba pensando :P
<Sur07> alguien me puede explicar como utilizar VI
<cryss> Sur07: vim el nombre del archivo a editar
<cryss> por ejemplo
<cryss> vim hola
<cryss> eso abrira el archivo y lo podras editar
<cryss> tambien se puede hacer vim /home/usuario/index.html
<cryss> y podras editar el index.html y etc
<Sur07> lo q no entiendo es como salir
<Sur07> VI, VIM es lo mismo?
<MaRk-I> no
<cryss> Sur07: pues alemns a mi me funciona de la misma forma los 2
<cryss> se sale con :q
<cryss> tecla ":"
<cryss> y luego q
<cryss> para salir sin guardar
<cryss> o :w para guardar
<MaRk-I> Sur07: http://www.tutorialesytrucos.com/tutoriales-unix/tutorial-basico-del-editor-vi.html
<cryss> i :wq para salir y guardar
<albert> Como se cual es el servidor DNS que usa mi ordenador domestico?
<Albert_> nick albert_
<albert_> es esto?
<albert_> albert@bender:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<albert_> # Generated by NetworkManager
<mauricio_> hola, alguien ha tenido problemas en youtube o videos flash? cortes intermedios de audio? en win y ubuntu
<Itxshell> podria ser tu conexión mauricio_
<mauricio_> eso pense si fuese en el caso mas extremo, pero tengo 700 kbps
<Itxshell> reales ?
<mauricio_> si
<Itxshell> eso no es mucho para algunos videos mira si te da el problema en videos de alta calidad
<mauricio_> son 7mbits por segundo
<mauricio_> en alta o baja pasa igual
<mauricio_> es muy raro
<mauricio_> por que en otro pc totalmente distinto y con winbugs no pasaba, pero ahora si
<Itxshell> prueba el mism video en otro pc
<Itxshell> o pida a un amigo que lo haga
<Itxshell> a ver si es su conexion
<mauricio_> lo hice
<mauricio_> y lo mismo
<Itxshell> dificil que de el mismo erro en dos sistemas diferentes
<mauricio_> por eso digo q es muy raro
<mauricio_> son cortes como de 1 o 2 segundos
<mauricio_> del audio
<Itxshell> entnces si le falla a todos lso demas es el video el malo
<mauricio_> es que pasa con todos los videos
<mauricio_> por eso pregunto
<mauricio_> si a alguien mas le pasa
<Itxshell> manda a revisar tu tarjera de video
<Itxshell> esa seria una opción
<TrueNhero> alguien conoce un reproductor de vimeo pero externo? como minitube
<danielitosj> Buenas Tardes/Noches/Dias
<danielitosj> Tuve un problema al instalar ubuntu
<danielitosj> Gparted deja de responder si las particiones existentes no están alineadas con los cilindros
<danielitosj> tuve que bootear on una utilidad para cambiar tamaño de la que tenía con NTFS para corregir el problema
<Guest92739> hola muchachos,,habra una vercion de 64Bits de adobe air ?  no esta en la pagina de adobe,,habra alguna por ahy ?
<Guest92739> 64 me limita muchas aplicaciones :(
<fosco_> buenas
<xkap3> hi somebody help me why vmware need gcc 4.5 ?
<fosco_> xkap3: en este canal se usa el español
<xkap3> jajajajajjaja me ekivvoke disculpen pork vmware me pide gcc 4.5
<fosco_> seguramente porque necesita compilar algun modulo
<xkap3> pero no afecta en nada a mi sistema si instalo esa version
<fosco_> si el vmware ya está instalado y la maquina virtual en funcionamiento supongo que no, no afectará
<one1> buenos dias!  existe forma alguna de guardar la configuracion de GIMP para cargarla en nuevas instalaciones?
<fosco_> one1: copia la carpeta ~/.config/gimp
<one1> soy un poco torpe para localizarla, exactamente donde esta?
<fosco_> justo donde te he dicho
<fosco_> ahora q me fijo gimp no usa ese tipo de configuraciones
<fosco_> quizá esté directamente en gconf-editor
<kvj> alguno podria decirme si ya abri el puerto 80 http://189.200.21.132/
<fosco_> one1:  no era en config, es ~/.gimp-version/
<one1> voy a mirar
<fosco_> kvj: si abriste el puerto no lo se, esa url muestra una foto en tonos rojos
<kvj> simon una calaca
<kvj> fosco_:  solo dice inicio y tiene una imagen roja
<fosco_> si
<one1> perdona pero no lo encuentro, uso ubuntu 10.10 64b, te dejo una captura de mi carpeta gimp  http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/2623/pantallazo1y.png
<fosco_> one1: todo eso es la configuracion de gimp
<one1> entonces es todo eso lo que debo copiar y pegar una vez tenga instaldo de nuevo GIMP en otro pc para mantener las herramientas a mi gusto?
<kvj> fosco_:  miras eso ? http://189.200.21.132/
<kvj> todos se quejan de cablecom pero creeo que les falta leer hace un mes dije cablecom son·$%·$·%&%  pero me impuse ese reto y creo que tengo un punto a favor fosco_
<fosco_> one1: si
<one1> Gracias :)
<Tiffon> nas
<kvj-opera> me leen? o continuo desconectado ?
<kvj-opera> mm
<fosco_> te leemos
<kvj-opera> ok
<kvj-opera> gracias creo que ya quedo esto http://189.200.21.132
<fosco_> si miras esto solo dime que ya quedo gracias..
<kvj-opera> me perdi casi 4 años y cuando desperte me di cuenta que cambiaron michas cosas
<kvj-opera> ubuntu dejo de ser configurable?
<kvj-opera> gracias fosco_ :D
<fosco_> lo que no es configurable (no mucho) es unity
<fosco_> pero eso es debido a que es un entorno muy nuevo
<fosco_> lo mismo le pasa a gnome3 y no es de ubuntu
<kvj-opera> antes podias modificar el gdm o kdm ahora mi mis
<kvj-opera> xubuntu? tampoco?
<fosco_> gdm y kdm son componentes de gnome y kde, sus opciones no dependen de ubuntu
<fosco_> sí que es verdad que la tendencia general parece ser la de ofrecer cada vez menos opciones al usuario
<kvj-opera> y continua rompiendo paquetes?
<fosco_> quien rompe paquetes?
<kvj-opera> fosco_:  cual sera el objetivo?
<fosco_> el objetivo es simplificar
<fosco_> evitar distracciones
<kvj-opera> cuando se rompia un paquete en synaptic creo que era se hacia triste todo
<kvj-opera> fosco_:  eso temia como que sospechaba que ivan hacia "funcion y bien " ---->"aunque trasteen no destruyen "
<fosco_> eso de romper paquetes nunca me ha pasado
<kvj-opera> como?  es clasico ...o no se como llamarle un paquete deb que crea conflictos en repos
<fosco_> pues no, no me ha pasado y eso que llevo bastantes años ya usando ubuntu
<geckoclown> buenos dias
<kvj-opera> buenos
<geckoclown> hola kvj-opera
<kvj-opera> fosco_:  recuerdo mi primer kubuntu :D me da pena ..
<fosco_> yo tambien recuerdo mi primer coche con cariño
<fosco_> pero eso no quita que el que tengo ahora sea más rápido, más seguro, menos contaminante y gaste menos :)
<geckoclown> sois unos sentimentales
<kvj-opera> sip yo ya deje ubuntu pero eso no dice que le odie o me olvide de el aun miro que hace y me mezclo en sus tareas
<kvj-opera> camaras ahi se ven gracias dormire
 * dzup felizmente en su windows pirata
<geckoclown> con unity no me entero de nada
<fosco_> alguna duda concreta?
<geckoclown> fosco_: no, son demasiadas xDD
<fosco_> ok
<geckoclown> estoy intentando usar el sistema al estilo ubuntu, es decir sin usar el terminal, pero no me aclaro, no encuentro nada xDD
<fosco_> bueno, si tienes alguna duda concreta no dudes en plantearla
<geckoclown> esto no trae el flash instalado por defecto no?
<fosco_> no, lo tienes en el centro de software
<geckoclown> otro sitio donde me pierdo xD
<geckoclown> el unity usa compiz o eso es otra cosa ?
<fosco_> si, usa compiz
<fosco_> el centro de software no puede ser mas sencillo
<fosco_> escribes flash en su buscador y le das clic al paquete q quieras
<geckoclown> no digo que sea complicado, digo que me pierdo xD, no estoy acostumbrado a usar herramientas graficas para la gestion de paquetes ;)
<fosco_> pues ya te he dicho como se usa, no tiene máas
<fosco_> más*
<geckoclown> :)
<fosco_> pones lo q buscas y lo instalas con 1 clic
<geckoclown> fosco_: sabes quien soy, no?
<fosco_> no
<geckoclown> debianjoker
<fosco_> ahm
<geckoclown> en el eeepc
<geckoclown> ;)
<fosco_> como ibas disfrazado... :)
<geckoclown> no, es para no mezclar, porque normalmente dejo la sesion de debian abierta, y uso el peque en el curro
<geckoclown> [11:30]    geckoclown | no digo que sea complicado, digo que me pierdo xD, no estoy acostumbrado a usar    erny
<geckoclown> eso lo acabo de pegar yo ?
<fosco_> si :)
<geckoclown> bfff, el touchpad, tengo que desactivarlo
<geckoclown> fosco_: tu que estas mas puesto, sabes si van a quitar nueva version de kernel en natty o la que tiene ahora ?
<fosco_> la q pondrán será la q tiene ahora, la .38
<geckoclown> pues estoy j**** con esa se me congela el sistema al activar la wifi con wpa
<Sur07> Buenos Dias, alguien sabe como puedo abrir archivos *.arf?
<geckoclown> a probar un kernel nuevo, a ver si hay suerte xD
<geckoclown> re
<geckoclown> Linux eeepc 2.6.38-02063804-generic #201104221009 SMP Fri Apr 22 10:11:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<geckoclown> con este no rompe :)
<carnau> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<geckoclown> carnau: si va por mi, me temo que te has colado, no creo que una linea sea inundar el canal, pero tu mismo xD
<carnau> geckoclown, no, era por el palo de buscar la url de pastebin para mi.
<geckoclown> ok :)
<carnau> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un Squid en ubuntu? He instalado y configurado el servicio, ahora quiero que para según que usuarios, esté bloqueado un dominio, pero no consigo hacerlo...
<geckoclown> por lo que recuerdo era algo de acl
<carnau> si, pero no se como combinarlas :(
<geckoclown> no me acuerdo
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien podria ayudarme, uso ubuntu 11,10 y no se puede reproducir videos online
<Crashbit> elmurci: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Crashbit> elmurci: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<elmurci> Crashbit, ok ahora lo hago
<cousteau> ubuntu 11.10?? si aún ni siquiera ha salido la alfa!
<elmurci> Crashbit, dice q ya esta en su version mas reciente
<elmurci> y sigo sin poder reproducir videos online
<Crashbit> se referirá a 10.10
<elmurci> Crashbit, no al 11,10
<Crashbit> elmurci: no existe esta versión
<Crashbit> elmurci: lsb_release -a
<elmurci> Chashbit, perdon es ubuntu 11,04
<Crashbit> elmurci: pues es una RC, no ha salido la estable aun
<elmurci> si
<Crashbit> elmurci: problemas con la 11.04, mejor en #ubuntu+1
<elmurci> ok
<Crashbit> elmurci: se habla en inglés en el canal #ubuntu+1
<Crashbit> son versiones de desarrollo, ahí hay los developers
<Crashbit> elmurci: son las desventajas de usar versiones que aun no ha salido la versión definitiva
<elmurci> Crasbit, solo se habla en ingles, no recibo ayuda
<Crashbit> elmurci: la recibirás si hablas en ingles
<Crashbit> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<elmurci> Crashbit, parece q el problema es con firefox, pq con chromium si puedo ver los videos online
<jose> buenas tardes
<jose> cuando saldra la version 11.04????
<jose> se puede tener instalada la version 10.10 y la 11.04 junstas?
<jose> por q no puedo actualizar medibuntu desde el gestor de actualizacion?
<jose> dios... cuantas preguntas ejejeje
<erUSUL> jose: el dia 28 ; si ; ni idea deberia de poder
<jose> ok gracias
<jose> es q lei q el 25 saldria y no me sale
<jose> gracias
<jose> por q no puedo actualizar medibuntu desde el gestor de actualizacion?
<segovia> Hola gente
<segovia> ams
<sergio_> hola
<segovia> tengo algún inconveniente con particiones
<segovia> ¿alguien me copia?
<segovia> ¿hola?
<mimecar> segovia: si no dices el problema como quieres ayuda
<segovia> pues, sólo quería saludar inicialmente xD
<segovia> ¿cómo te va mimecar?
<mimecar> configurando servidores
<segovia> eso es bueno..
<segovia> mira, no sé si me recuerdas de ayer..
<segovia> he avanzado en algunas cosas..
<segovia> pero ahora hice una instalación nueva creando 3 particiones lógicas
<segovia> una para swap, una para /home, y una fat32 para compartir con windows..
<segovia> pero esa fat32 no me aparece en el gestor de archivos.. dolphin
<omikron4> te aparecera como uuuuu o algo asi segovia
<segovia> no
<segovia> en el dolphin no me sale otro disco..
<segovia> solo el home, la raíz y la papelera
<omikron4> montalo primero.. desde dispsotivos de almacenamiento, aunque es raro
<segovia> bueno, acabo de descubrir.. que dentro de la raíz..
<segovia> tengo una carpeta llamada windows...
<segovia> (al momento de crear la partición fat32 me dió a escojer entre /dos y /windows.. yo seleccioné esa última ya que en ningún lado leí sobre eso)
<omikron4> de todas formas si esta.. siempre puedes si te sabes si es sda o hda hacer un mkdir windows y montarla ahi con sudo mount /dev/sdax windows/
<omikron4> x es el numero que corresponde de la particion
<segovia> que comando me lista las particiones?
<omikron4> sudo fdisk -l
<luckatoni> Buenas
<segovia> bueno creo que está resuelto..
<segovia> hay una carpeta windows dentro de la raíz..
<omikron4> o sudo ls /dev/ grep [hs]da
<segovia> ahora el otro problema es que no pude instalar windows...
<luckatoni> he acabado de iniciar ubuntu 10.10 y no me inicia la entorno de escritorio gnome ni nada,alguna soluccion?gracias
<omikron4> perdon
<omikron4> sudo ls /dev/ | grep [hs]da
<segovia> alguna consideración importante a tener en cuenta para instalar windows después del kubuntu?
<segovia> he leido que hacer eso no me dejara ver el grub
<omikron4> si instalas windows despues de ubuntu deberas recuperar el grub segovia
<erUSUL> !grub2 | segovia
<kubot> segovia: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<omikron4> pero siempre te puedes bajar mi script para recuperarlo en dos segundos
<segovia> jaja
<segovia> bueno
<omikron4> segovia: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<segovia> aparte de la perdida del grub, existe alguna otra cosa que tener en cuenta?
<omikron4> es que es bueno.. y ahora le cambie la interfaz que era mu fea
<luckatoni> Segovia, windows tiene un menu de arranque y linux otro, la diferencia es que el de windows no detecta linux, si instalas windows como ultimo, es menu de arranque no te dejara iniciar linux
<Reisilver> hola luckatoni qué te paso? actualizaste ayer algo........
<omikron4> ahora es asi.. es la de la izquierda arriba.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/recovery.png
<segovia> luckatoni: si eso lo entiendo, gracias : )
<luckatoni> Reisilver: No , llevo tiempo si entrar en Ubuntu, y he visto la sorpresa
<omikron4> hazme caso segovia y bajate el script.. y cuando inicies desde el live.. lo descomprimes en el home
<omikron4> despues sudo ./recovery  y ya tienes en la particion que elijas el grub 2
<Reisilver> ummmmmmm no inicia el entorno gráfico
<segovia> ok entiendo
<Reisilver> has cambiado la tarjeta de video
<omikron4> Reisilver: el que?
<segovia> pero un momento..
<Reisilver> alguna modificación de hardware
<segovia> tengo que hacer eso antes de instalar el windows no?
<omikron4> no... despues de instalarlo
<segovia> ah ok
<luckatoni> Reisilver: jjajaja, cierto, recuerdo que quite la grafica hace dos semanas.xd
<omikron4> ya que windows te habra borrado el MBR para poner su boot
<Reisilver> allí está el detalle
<segovia> instalo el ventanas... luego como no veré kubuntu meto el livecd...
<omikron4> pero bajate ahora es script para localizarlo desde el live, segovia
<luckatoni> Reisilver: Alguna solucion rapida?xd
<segovia> si ya lo bajé..
<segovia> pero al guardarlo aquí me aparecerá el en live?
<omikron4> pues cuando arranques desde el cd live lo descomprimes en el home
<segovia> me aparecerá en el live, al guardarlo aquí?
<omikron4> una pregunata segovia
<segovia> omikron4: digame
<omikron4> de que sistema es el live.. que entorno.. gnome o kde?
<segovia> kde
<Reisilver> ummmmmm editar el xorg.conf quizá si colocas en driver vesa
<luckatoni> umm
<segovia> es kubuntu
<omikron4> entonces te creara otra carpeta
<Reisilver> man tenías nvidia o ati?¿
<omikron4> y para que funcione bien  debes renombrar la carpeta que viene con Rrecovery1 y pasarla al home
<luckatoni> Reisilver: Ok, gracias, vere documentacion por internet, tenia nvidia
<omikron4> lueego cd Recovery1
<omikron4> sudo ./recovery
<segovia> omikron4: ok a ver si está todo claro, me bajo el script y lo guardo aquí
<omikron4> si
<segovia> omikron4: luego voy a instalar el ventanas..
<tuxGentoo> hola buenas
<luckatoni> Reisilver: una pregunta: Como es que me afecto a ubuntu el cambio de tarjeta y no a Fedora y Suse?
<segovia> omikron4: luego que esté listo, meto el live cd, y me debe aparecer el script
<omikron4> pero cuando descomprimes con kde crea una carpeta que no esta prevista  segovia
<Reisilver> vesa es el genérico creo que si cambias en la sección device no recuerdo dónde dice nvidia por vesa ya podrás entrar
<mimecar> luckatoni: en ubuntu pusistes los drivers oficiales?
<luckatoni> mimecar: no entiendo la pregunta?xd
<omikron4> segovia: descomprimelo donde quieras pero que la carpeta principal este en home
<mimecar> fedora usa por defecto los drivers libres
<Reisilver> seguro que Fedora y Suse al darse cuenta que no había nvidia debio crear un xorg.conf para vesa
<mimecar> si en ubuntu has instalado los privativos te puede dar problemas al cambiar
<luckatoni> entonces puede ser que mi grafica anterior no estuviera funcionando bien con los otros sistemas?xd
<Reisilver> ummmm realmente no lo sé
<Reisilver> tenias problemas
<segovia> omikron4: le hice clic al enlace, me abre un paquete recovery.tar.gz pero sale vacio
<omikron4> pues algo te va mal porque esta lleno
<Reisilver> yo tenía una 6200 se me murio a los 2 años luego adquirí una 9400 y una GT220 van muy bien , es cuestión de suerte o quizá algo más
<omikron4> segovia este?? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<luckatoni> OK, garcias Reisilver y mimecar
<segovia> si
<omikron4> lo siento segovia, pero acabo de bajarlo yo de nuevo y esta bien
<Reisilver> luckatoni no es por sacar falsas alabanzas pero me da la impresión que gnu linux cuida mejor el hardware que otros SO
<segovia> si, es que al principio le di clic y tenía unas carpetas
<luckatoni> una pregunta, sabeis de algun software para escuchar radio ?
<segovia> ahora le vuelvo a dar y no sale nada
<mimecar> luckatoni: radio física o por internet
<Reisilver> yo uso RadioGUI
<Reisilver> son radios argentinas
<Reisilver> con el amarok escuchas música de varios países
<luckatoni> es que queria escuchar M80 sin ser por internet,xd
<mimecar> sin una tarjeta de recepción de radio no puedes hacer eso
<omikron4> por supuesto.. con el live solo ve a las particioones con dolphin y te aparecera la tuya donde tienes kubuntu, segovia
<aguitel> erUSUL, como se la direccion ip de mi sistema (ifconfig -a me proporciona la que me asigna el router )
<omikron4> perdon estaba contestando a una pregunta un poco atrasada, jejeje
<segovia> omikron4: creo que usaré la guía de ubuntu
<omikron4> segovia: guarda el archivo y luego lo abres... sigue la guia.. alla tu
<segovia> omikron4: no se que paso con el script debe ser algo del programa que uso.. ark
<omikron4> el unico que me funciono a mi es el de Crashbit y he hecho de el un script en python tu veras
<segovia> omikron4: si era asunto del programa ark, ya tengo el script
<segovia> gracias  por todo
<omikron4> asi que las instrucciones manuales las encuentras en el blog de Crashbit, segovia http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<algarinr> Buenas.. alguien sabe que aplicaciones puedo deshabilitar para que el sistema me consuma menos memoria?¿? PD: uso KDE
<mimecar> algarinr: siempre vas a tener memoria ram ocupada
<mimecar> el sistema cachea las aplicaciones para obtener un mejor rendimiento
<erUSUL> aguitel: usa algun servicio web que te la de
<erUSUL> aguitel: por ejemplo --> wget -O- -q ifconfig.me
<erUSUL> aguitel: o con curl ifconfig.m
<erUSUL> aguitel: o con curl ifconfig.me
<algarinr> mimecar, pero hay aplicaciones que se inician y no se utilizan.! eJ: Kbluetooth (mi computador no tiene bluetooth y esa aplicacion consume como 8MB)
<mimecar> cuanta ram tiene tu equipo?
<tuxGentoo> haber estoy tratando de instalar mi targeta de wireles pero no se que chipset tengo y de que paquete necesito instalar para que me funcione lo unico que se es que en win me sale Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<algarinr> mimecar, 1.5GB
<tuxGentoo> bueno estoy en gentoo
<mimecar> algarinr: puedes quitar módulos, pero 8 MB respecto a la ram que tienes es despreciable
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: entonces actualiza tu sistema y espera que la reconozca
<mimecar> en un canal de gentoo te podrán ayudar mejor
<tuxGentoo> mimecar: si pero no macha gente ahi y estoy intentando por aqui
<tuxGentoo> mimecar: existe alguna manera de saber cual es el chipset de mi targeta de wifi ?
<mimecar> buscando en google el modelo
<omikron4> tuxGentoo: bajate el aircrack-ng y una vez bajado pon en consola sudo airmon-ng
<algarinr> mimecar, parece despreciable pero si hay unas 10 (serian 80MB) aplicaciones a las cuales no les sacara provecho y me estouviran consumiendo esa cantidad de MB entonces seria algo a considerar..! xD
<mimecar> 80 MB vs 1500 MB...
<mimecar> si , ahora si que se aproximan
<Crashbit> sigue siendo despreciable, pero algarinr es lo que tiene ubuntu, que carga mucha cosas por defecto
<Crashbit> algarinr: hay distros que por defecto vienen sin nada y eres tu quien va añadiendo cosas
<Crashbit> pero para el usuario no avanzado es mas práctico lo que hace ubuntu
<tuxGentoo> omikron4: ok bajando el aircrack
<algarinr> mimecar, Crashbit: en ocaciones la memoria me llega casi a 1.5GB por eso creia que eso haria algo de diferencia..! creo que lo mejor es cambiarme a gnome.. xD
<mimecar> gnome también gastará memoria
<Crashbit> algarinr: no
<Crashbit> algarinr: la memoria tiene que estar llena
<algarinr> mimecar pero asumo que menos que KDE
<Crashbit> algarinr: tener una memoria de 1.5GB y que esté vacía, es como comprarse una botella de 1 litro y meterle solo 1/2 litro
<tuxGentoo> omikron4: bueno ya se me instalo pero segun el comando airmon-ng no me muestra nada
<omikron4> tambien tienes una forma un poco mas complicada  en el terminal.. ls -l "/sys/class/net/$1/device/driver" | sed 's/^.*\/\([a-zA-Z0-9_-]*\)$/\1/'  que donde pone $1 va tu interfaz.. ya sea wlan0 o eth1
<omikron4> si no te muestra nada tal vez no este reconocida por el sistema, tuxGentoo
<Crashbit> algarinr: la memoria sirve para que el sistema la use en su totalidad
<Crashbit> algarinr: es un error pensar que cuando mas vacía esté, mejor
<algarinr> Crashbit pero se me empieza a pegar el sistema..!
<Crashbit> algarinr: pues el problema viene de otro sitio
<Crashbit> algarinr:  la gstión de memoria la hace el kernel y debe hacerla correctamente
<Crashbit> algarinr: si se 'pega' el sistema, serña por otro tipo de problemas
<Crashbit> *serà
<Crashbit> Vaya, como estoy hot, *será
<Crashbit> Vamos, que no doy pie con bola xD "*hoy"
<algarinr> Crashbit xD
<algarinr> Crashbit seguiré buscando a ver que podri ser..!
<algarinr> :-O me acabo de dar cuenta que Quassel IRC consume mucho mas memoria que el plasma-desktop... xD
<algarinr> Crashbit, mimecar: gracias..!
<mimecar> el usuario es el que consume más ram :P
<omikron4> Crashbit: me dijeron que estaba fea la interfaz del recovery y ya la cambie.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Omikron%20Recovery%20_001.png y ya se puede descargar que esta actualizado
<Crashbit> omikron4: si, ya lo he bajado otra vez
<omikron4> ok :) la verdad es que estaba muy fea.. muy simple y patatera
<Crashbit> ahora tengo el server caput! me ha petado, suerte del backup
<Crashbit> Cuando tengo todo el tema arreglado haré un post con tu script
<Crashbit> Ahora mismo ando liado haciendo copias de seguridad y demás
<omikron4> ok.. grax Crashbit
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Pablito> hola una pregunta existe alguna aplicasion para ver tv mediante uan captura de tv
<Pablito> ??
<mimecar> vlc o kaffeine pueden hacerlo
<erAbuelo> mplayer
<erAbuelo> vdr
<Pablito> el vlc?
<Pablito> y como
<Pablito> algun manual
<Pablito> para saber como
<aguitel> erUSUL, gracias
<erUSUL> aguitel: no hay de que
<cruz> hola
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cruz> soy nuevo en esto alguien me podria poner al dia en esto del irc?
<cruz> me estoy iniciando en linux
<erUSUL> cruz: tu escribes; los demas te leemos y contestamos si procede.
<cruz> jaja ok gracias
<cruz> me referia a algo como comandos pa ver canales y esas cosas
<erUSUL> cruz: estamos en la red freenode cada red tiene miles de canales. y hay varias de ellas.
<cruz> sabes si existe algun ared me mi ciudad o algo de eso? es que no uso un irc desde hace muchos años y ha cambiado muxo
<mimecar> si existe algo será en la red del hispano
<cruz> sabes como se busca?
<mimecar>  /server irc.irc-hispano.org
<mimecar> pero tendrás que buscar tu el canal
<erUSUL> cruz: como dice mimecar en hispano si suele haber canales de ciudades españolas
<cruz> muchas gracias
<cruz> son muy amables
<cossier> alguien sabe si debian usa grub2??
<Tukeke> cossier, este canal es de UBUNTU
<Tukeke> no SABES LEER
<Tukeke> cossier, para eso esta #debian-es
<cossier> Tukeke, ponte tranquilo que ubuntu no ha salido de la nada!!!
<Tukeke> cossier, lo se
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<erUSUL> !away > cossier
<kubot> cossier: Por favor mira mi mensaje privado.
<kvnxp> hola .. hey chicos como hago para montar una particion en una carpeta q tiene archivos y q no oculte los archivos de dicha carpeta
<kvnxp> hola kubot
<kvnxp> XD no es una inteligencia artificial XD
<cousteau> es una inteligencia artificial, pero tiene sentimientos!
<cousteau> (sentimientos artificiales)
<cousteau> y... creo que no puedes. Cuando montas algo en un directorio, el contenido de ese directorio se oculta
<kvnxp> T.T
<cousteau> móntalo en otro directorio, no sé...
<cousteau> por qué? qué quieres hacer exactamente?
<kvnxp> disculpa kubot !! no era mi intencion isultarte ..solo q vi q no respondiste y pues crei q no eras de esas q respondes cuando preguntas XD
<erUSUL> kvnxp: no puedes
<kvnxp> anda  no me digan q no se puede ...  q malo .!!
<kvnxp> pues
<cousteau> !hola | kvnxp
<kubot> kvnxp: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cousteau> mejor así?
<cousteau> kvnxp, monta el disco en un subdirectorio en vez del directorio, o algo así
<kvnxp> les comento . XD !! jaja gracias  cousteau XD ...  miren  estoy usando android en mi telefono .. y pues  queria  pasar la carpeta de app a una SD y montarla  en forma shared .. es decir  q muestre las aplicaciones q esten guardadas en la memoria del telefono como la memoria SD
<erUSUL> kvnxp: que pasaria si hubiese dos ficheros con el mismo nombre?
<kvnxp> me entienden ?
<cousteau> kvnxp, se me ocurre que uses enlaces simbólicos o algo
<kvnxp> mm algo asi.. como enlaces.. pero la carpeta  va estar llena de mas archivos
<cousteau> erUSUL, yo el otro día vi una tarjeta CF con dos archivos con el mismo nombre
<kvnxp> entonces  me tocaria  hacer enlaces  por cada archivo
<erUSUL> cousteau: pareceria el mismo nombre pero no lo serian :)
<cousteau> (por culpa de andar experimentando con la FPGA que lee tarjetas... y esto era en Windows)
<kvnxp> ami tambien me ha pasado .. dos archvos con el mismo nombre
<kvnxp> xD
<cousteau> supongo que, no sé bien cómo, acabaría la TOC de la partición con 2 entradas del mismo nombre (y extensión), y el navegador de Losedows no se pispó
<cousteau> kvnxp, es decir... que quieres montar una SD y ver las apps del teléfono como si estuviesen dentro de la SD
<kvnxp> exacto
<kvnxp> pero
<cousteau> te vale que estén en un subdirectorio de la SD?
<kvnxp> mira .. lo que quiero hacer es esto . te pongo un ejemplo
<erUSUL> kvnxp: por favor continua con esto en offtopic
<kvnxp> tengo una carpeta  A  en una memoria .. y tengo otra carpeta A en otra memoria  entonces quiero  montar las dos carpetas en una 3ra memoria  pero q me muestre el contenido de las  dos memorias anteriores
<kvnxp> mm y ustedes estan en offtopic ?
<kvnxp> o hay otras personas
<kvnxp>  mm  bueno ps.. chau  y gracias...
<jose__> buenas noches. alguien tiene el problema que desde el gestor de actualizaciones... no actualiza medibuntu????
<erUSUL> javila_: no;
<Tukeke> para los que usan Windows http://www.pinguinosycia.com/el-pantallazo-azul-se-vuelve-negro/
<jose__> tengo 3 actualizaciones
<erUSUL> pueden estar retenidas por algun motivo
<jose__> este es el mensaje q me pone: se requiere la instalacion de paquetes no confiables...
<cousteau> actualiza las que puedas, prueba reiniciando, haz `sudo apt-get update` a ver si te dice algo...
<jose__> hasta hoy me actualizaba sin problema
<cousteau> dile que sí
<jose__> solo me sale cerrar
<cousteau> ah...
<cousteau> añade la clave del repo
<jose__> Medibuntu - Ubuntu 10.10 "maverick meerkat"
<jose__> la tengo
<jose__> http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<jose__> tengo dos... una pone entre ()codigo fuente
<jose__> la otra no
<jose__> pero na... asi se queda.
<jose__> ya esta
<jose__> actualizado
<jose__> desde synaptic
 * cossier is back (gone 00:37:51)
<luismi77> wenas
<Reisilver> hola
<rengo> holas
<rengo> tengo una duda
<atotclic> cual??
<rengo> ultima vercion virtualbox 4.x soporta nativamente phpvirtualbox?
<atotclic> como php
<rengo> es como vercion anterior 3.x bajar arte reconfigurar todo?
<atotclic> no entiendo
<rengo> virtualbox podes acceder via web conphp
<rengo> usando lamp
<rengo> perdon creo solo apache y php5
<atotclic> si tienes instalado un server si
<rengo> quiero sbes 4 virtual biox viene includo tambien configurar todo es aparte como la 3
<atotclic> es a eso a lo que te refieres???
<rengo> atotclic:  esa idea tengo server
<rengo> por eso pregunto
<rengo> ya voy ctulizard hard server quiero averiguar eso
<atotclic> yo tengo server http://www.atotclic.es
<marti1125> hola, disculpen alguin programa en php
<Souperman> marti1125, /join #php-es
<Ketzal> buenas
<Ketzal> alguien por aqui?
<novatillo> hola a todos tengo alguien sabe si ubuntu 10.10 de 64bits se instala = que un ubuntu de 32bits o hay algo de diferencia es que ando instalandolo y pues como que ya se tardo mucho en modo de cd live aun no entra ya lleva asi com 5 minutos
<novatillo> y aun loesta cargando y con el de 32 no se tarda tanto
<novatillo> tengo una maquina con micro phenom X4, 6gigas ddr3, tarh¿jeta madre asus, tarjeta de video 1gb ddr3, y disco duro de 1 tera pero como que ay se tardo mcuho en cargar el sistema solo veo una pantalla que dice ubutu y esta asi cargando y en el de 32bits no tarda tanto tiempo ??
<Souperman> novatillo, por lo que entiendo no hay livecd de 64, es solo el instalador, puede que levante un livecd de 32bits pero no lo se, deberias instalarlo directamente
<Souperman> deberias probar el dvd con el programita que lo testea para ver si no esta dañado,
<forces> Souperman, si hay live cd de 64 bits
<forces> novatillo, y es lo mismo, el instalador y el proceso es lo mismo en el de 64 bits y en el 32 bits
<Souperman> oh, mira tu
<forces> el tiempo de instalación debería ser lo mismo también
<forces> yo tengo el de 64 bits, ubuntu 10.10, y lo instale con el live cd de 64 bits, creo que tardo como 20 min, max una media hora
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> es que con el de 32 bits tarda en crgar el cd live como maximo 5 min y con este ya llevo mas
<forces> novatillo, es probable que la imagen esta mala o el cd tenga algún error
<forces> novatillo, haz lo que te dijo Souperman y comprueba la imagen a ver si no tiene algún error
<novatillo> ok entonces lo saco y lo instalo de nuevo??
<novatillo> digo descargo?
<george2002_> novatillo: que pc tienes?
<Souperman> reinicia el sistema, al principio en la lista de opciones al principio del boot hay una opcion que dice "revisar el disco por errores" o algo por ese estilo
<novatillo> ok
<Souperman> novatillo, si tenes un pendrive te conviene instalar desde ahi, es mas rapido y menos probable a errores
<soporte> hola
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> ya me salieron unas letras negran en la pantalla
<soporte> quien eres??
<george2002_> el spiritu santo
<Souperman> D:
<george2002_>  :D
<novatillo> creo me esta dando errores
<novatillo> pero ya me salen mas letras
<forces> novatillo, revisa el disco de instalación
<forces> si tiene errores vuelve a quemar la imagen
<forces> pero antes revisa la imagen con el md5sum o sha1sum para ver si no tiene errores
<novatillo> ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-26
<ivancp> haber que hay para hoy... despues de la resurreccion
<bz> hola tengo que hacer un manual de ubuntu 10.10
<bz> por donde debo comenzar?
<bz> hay alguien ahí?
<WillNux> bz: manual de?
<dabor> bz, casi seguro que eso ya está hecho
<bz> de como instalar el sistema y sus aplicaciones que bienen por defecto
<WillNux> bz: ya googleastes?
<CloudStrife> bz: de esos manuales abundan
<CloudStrife> pero si quieres hacer tu propio manual
<bz> encontre algunas pags. pero
<CloudStrife> puedes empezar decidiendo si vas a instalarlo junto a windows o solo ubuntu
<bz> no me sirven de mucho
<bz> de su instalacion si encontre bastantes y muy bien explicados
<CloudStrife> entonces? de que es el manual? o.O?
<CloudStrife> instalar programas desde el repositorio?
<bz> de todas las aplicaciones y sus respectivos menus
<bz> las que ya trae por defecto
<WillNux> bz:  existen miles de aplicaciones para linux tendras q ser mas especifico
<bz> las que trae en el cdlive
<WillNux> bz: busca en las wiki de las aplicaciones q vienen por defecto
<fosco_> bz: el live lleva muchas aplicaciones
<fosco_> un manual de todas ellas podria llenar libros
<WillNux> bz: en si la mayoria de las aplicaciones viene por el entrono grafico
<WillNux> entorno*
<bz> la funcion del manual es hacer que instalen ubuntu en todas las pc's de un laboratorio escolar
<fosco_> bz: www.guia-ubuntu.org
<fosco_> ahi tienes todo lo q necesitas
<fosco_> no hace falta repetir el trabajo
<bz> y si se puede tambien en casa de mis compañeros
<bz> y asi liberarse de win 7
<WillNux> bz: usa edubuntu
<bz> edubuntu?
<WillNux> esta orientado a estudiantes
<bz> no lo conocia
<bz> pero gracias por la info puede que sea mejor hacer el manual de esa version de ubuntu
<WillNux> bz: y tiene las aplicaciones necesarias de acuerdo al nivel academico
<bz> encontre su pag. pero dice que saldra su nueva version en 2 dias
<bz> recomiendan que espere?
<bz> http://www.edubuntu.org/
<bz> ya se puede descargar una version-beta
<fosco_> bueno, voy a ver si duermo un rato
<cryss> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<juanantonio> Buenas
<juanantonio> Sólo una pregunta: ¿cómo sé cuál es mi IP? Obviamente, es dinámica
<CloudStrife> ifconfig?
<juanantonio> No sé, ¿tecleo eso en un Terminal?
<juanantonio> ¿O es ipconfig?
<chilicuil> juanantonio: ifconfig, ipconfig es para windows =)
<juanantonio> Ok, jejeje
<juanantonio> Mmm, pero no me da la IP
<juanantonio> Me da todos los parámetros de la conexión, pero no la IP externa
<juanantonio> ¿No podría ser netstats?
<cryss> juanantonio: tu ip publica?
<juanantonio> cryss> correcto, esa misma
<juanantonio> la necesito para acceder via web a mi amule
<cryss> !google cual es mi ip
<kubot> Cual es mi IP, Mi IP, Saber Mi IP, Conocer mi IP: <http://www.cualesmiip.com/>
<chilicuil> juanantonio: $ curl ifconfig.me
<cryss> en ese link puedes encontrar tu ip publica juanantonio en <http://www.cualesmiip.com/>
<juanantonio> Ok, pruebo a ver de las 2 formas, gracias, chavales
<cryss> juanantonio: es la mas sencilla de forma web
<juanantonio> pues empiezo por ella
<juanantonio> Me he caído un poco ;)
<virusuy> hola
<virusuy> a odos
<virusuy> a todos *
<mauricio> hola como puedo apagar un pc con ubuntu en lan desde otro pc con cualquier otra distro?
<forces> mauricio, te logeas con ssh, despues sudo shutdown -now
<mauricio> forces, en ubuntu el servidor ssh viene por defecto?
<forces> mauricio, creo que desde la versión 9.10
<forces> por ahí
<mauricio> aaa ok muchisimas gracias forces
<mauricio> me sale esto
<mauricio> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.102 port 22: Connection refused
<mauricio> alguna idea?
<forces> mauricio, revisa si tienes ssh instalado en las 2 pcs, y configura en el cliente que permites las conexiones
<forces> creo que era en el archivo /etch/hosts.allow
<mauricio> ok reviso
<habriel> buen dia como  estan solicitango de su ayuda alguien sabe configurar mrtg con nagios
<mauricio> gracias forces, faltaba ssh en el pc con ubuntu
<forces> mauricio, ok
<forces> mauricio, tenias las mismas versiones de ubuntu en ambas?
<forces> porque yo tengo la 10.10 y ya venía instalado por defecto
<mauricio> si, tengo la 10.10
<mauricio> pero el serivdor ssh no venia instalado
<mauricio> cuando ejecuto una app por ssh que esta en elservidor, se ejecuta EN el servidor, es decir es como un vnc o algo asi, o se eecuta directamente en mi pc?
<mauricio> me respondo solo
<mauricio> no es vnc
<forces> ah ok
<mauricio> ultima pregunta, esto vale para mac os x
<mauricio> ?
<mauricio> o windows
<forces> mauricio, usando windows como cliente o como servidor?
<mauricio> como servidor
<forces> porque windows no lo podes apagar con sudo shutdown
<forces> xD
<mauricio> jejejej
<forces> mauricio, debería
<forces> haz la prueba
<mauricio> osea si quiero usar photoshop o ccualquier soft de win en linux deberia funcionar?
<forces> ah!?
<mauricio> o alrevez?
<forces> que tiene que ver eso con lo de antes?
<forces> pense que querías apagar una pc
<forces> O.o
<mauricio> ssh
<forces> que tiene que ver photoshop con ssh
<mauricio> es que jugando con ssh vi que podia ejecutar el gomp del otro pc en el mio
<mauricio> gimp
<forces> si, porque gimp lo puedes ejecutar desde la consola, pero photoshop no
<forces> O.o, no me veo editando una imagen con photoshop en cmd
<forces> =.=
<mauricio> xD
<mauricio> por ejemplo estoy en nautilus del otro pc pero desde el mio, y yo tengo openbox
<mauricio> se podra ejecutar gnome?
<mauricio> o mejor
<mauricio> iniciar la sesion completa del otro pc en el mio nativamente sin vnc
<forces> que es vnc?
<MrV> \server irc.raza-mexicana.org 30003
<mauricio> vnc Virtual Network Computing
<MrV> \close
<mauricio> es control remoto
<mauricio> MrV es con /
<mauricio> xD
<forces> mmm
<forces> para iniciar gnome ya necesitas iniciar una sesión gráfica
<forces> creo
<mauricio> y podre desde mi netbook iniciar mi pc de escritorio?
<forces> porque no pruebas?
<mauricio> ya logre iniciar compiz y ni siquieralo tenia instalado
<forces> de eso se trata de linux- probar y aprender
<mauricio> probar arruinar aprender
<mauricio> XD
<forces> haha también
<mauricio> y como podria iniciar esa sesion grafica?
<mauricio> digo del otro pc en mi pc
<mauricio> con un nohup sudo service gdm start &?
<mauricio> voy a ver, si me desconecto ya sabes lo q paso xD
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con el proceso gfvs
<Jakeukalane> gfvsd
<Jakeukalane> porque crece y crece en memoria
<mauricio> Jakeukalane, estas escuchando un podcast o bajando un torrent?
<tornado_> buenas :D
<tornado_> quien me ayuda
<Souperman> depende tornado_ si nesecitas que te prestemos dinero estas en problemas
<Dayanna> una ayuda a una pregunta
<Reisilver> hola Dayanna
<Dayanna> en privado
<Dayanna> puedes
<Dayanna> que hace parte de la planificacion de la gerencia informatica
<Diego> hola
<Diego> buenas noches
<Diego> amigos una pregunta
<Diego> como actualizo
<Guest22604> el ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04
<Souperman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest22604> ok gracias voy a probar
<tornado_> ayudaaaa :D
<tornado_> si tengo 1 disco duro de 500gb
<tornado_> particionado de la siguiente manera (estilo windows)
<tornado_> c:\ y D:\
<tornado_> en el c:\ tengo el windows
<tornado_> como instalo el ubuntu en el d:\
<tornado_> q es la otra mitad del disco?
<Souperman> tenes que editar el archivo fstab
<forces> wtf
<forces> fstab para que?
<Souperman> y añadir la referencia a esa particion en el lugar adecuado
<Souperman> para montar la particion secundaria del disco
<forces> eso para instalar ubuntu?
<forces> O.o
<forces> quiere instalar ubuntu
<Souperman> ah
<Souperman> ah
<forces> en esa partición, no montarla
<Souperman> perdon, mal leido
<Souperman> mi error
<forces> tornado_, borra la partición
<forces> y en la instalación de ubuntu le dices que use ese espacio libre
<forces> el solo hará las particiones
<Souperman> si eso, has lo que forces dice
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> cómo podría juntar un montón de archivos pdf en uno solo?
<tornado_> lo hare de una
<tornado_> forces lo borro cuando estoy en la instalacion
<tornado_> cierto?
<forces> no, antes
<Souperman> es una opcion si, cuando estas instalando te pregunta que hacer, te da opciones automaticas o una opcion manual donde podes elegir bien que hacer, si tu particion C: tiene etiqueta como WINDOWS, sabras que no tenes que instalarlo ahi
<Souperman> saimazoon, http://everyjoe.com/technology/merge-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file/
<tornado_> eso es lo que no entiendo
<tornado_> :(
<tornado_> en la parte manual
<tornado_> :'(
<qiesos> ] == virusuy [~luciano@r190-134-37-23.dialup. ---------------:) crei que ya no lo usaban
<virusuy> qiesos: a que ?
<virusuy> quesos: a que no usaban ?
<quesos> crei que no usaban mas el dialup
<virusuy> quesos: si te fijas es adsl
<quesos> por que dice dialup?
<virusuy> consulta con ANTEL en www.antel.com.uy
<virusuy> es el ISP estatal de Uruguay
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<quesos> haaa virusuy  ok
<virusuy> preguntale porque dice dialup
<tornado_> jajajaja
<Guest22604> hola
<Guest22604> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Guest22604> y a lo que hago un aptitude
<Guest22604> update
<Guest22604> sale esto
<Guest22604> W: GPG error: http://debian.wgdd.de jaunty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996
<Guest22604> alguien me puede ayudar
<Guest22604> con este problema
<Guest22604> por favor
<forces> Guest22604, metiste repos a tu ubuntu, que no tiene la clave apt
<forces> no esta verificados
<quesos> esos repos no los deberia de tener o si?
<forces> entonces por eso te da ese error
<Guest22604> mmm
<Guest22604> ps esos repos siempre me han funcionado
<Guest22604> hasta ahora
<forces> no modifiques tus sources.list
<forces> a menos que estes seguro de lo que haces
<forces> y que los repos que pongas sean de confianza
<forces> Guest22604, puedes usar repos sin la clave, solo que siempre te dará ese error
<Guest22604> si
<Guest22604> he quitado los que tenia
<Guest22604> y colocado los que vienen por defecto
<Guest22604> y me da el mismo error
<Guest22604> :S
<quesos> update y upgrade ?
<Guest22604> update
<quesos> porque nos muestras tu sources?
<mauricio> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest22604> voy
<Guest22604> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<Guest22604> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Guest22604> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Guest22604>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted
<Guest22604>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted
<Guest22604> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<quesos> Guest22604: usa → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Guest22604>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<Guest22604>  deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-security main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-security main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> ## deb http://ubuntu.fundacite-merida.gob.ve/ lucid-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Guest22604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599080/
<mauricio> Guest22604, usa los repos de USA
<mauricio> son mas rapidos y nunca se caen
<mauricio> o casi nunca
<quesos> como que la linea 39 y 40 no me gustan mucho
<MaRk-I> !lucid
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<MaRk-I> Guest22604:  si tienes maverick porque usas repos de lucid?
<mauricio> MaRk-I, ?
<MaRk-I> mauricio: si?
<mauricio> no nada era por el !lucid
<quesos> maverick son los de 10.4 no?
<MaRk-I> !maverick
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) es la versión actual de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Guest22604> ps si
<Guest22604> esos son los que tenia
<Guest22604> cuando lo instale
<MaRk-I> Guest22604: que sale cuando pones: lsb_release -a
<Guest22604> lo unico que agregue
<quesos> por que no puede tener los repos de otra version?
<Guest22604> fueron las lineas de fundacite
<forces> ya va a salir la 11.04
<forces> ^_^
<forces> reinstalen y así resuelven sus problemas
<forces> y ya no lo arruinen
<forces> u.u
<mauricio> mejor instalen arch y se acaban los problemas
<quesos> forces:  que hay de nuevo ?
<mauricio> y nunca mas reinstalan
 * tornado_ está muy agradecido de Souperman :D
<forces> mauricio, porque no empiezas por instalarlo vos?
<Guest22604> mark-i me sale que tengo la maverick
<Guest22604> ubuntu 10.10
<forces> quesos, de nuevo en que?
<mauricio> forces, ya lo hice
<quesos> del 11.4
<forces> -mauricio- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu <<-- pues no parece que lo estes usando
<forces> !natty | quesos
<kubot> quesos: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<MaRk-I> Guest22604: pues tus repos estan para lucid
<mauricio> forces eso no significa que no lo haya instalado
<forces> instalarlo cualquiera lo hace
<forces> en menos de 10 min
<forces> configurarlo y dejarlo todo como te gusta, eso es lo bonito
<forces> me pregunto si por eso es que sigues en ubuntu :P
<mauricio> forces, con instalarlo me refiero dejarlo a mi gusto, con gnome, etc
<MaRk-I> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mauricio> estoy en el netbook en el q todavia no le instalo arch
<mauricio> pero se lo voy a instalar
<quesos> yo tengo ese kernel :D
<Guest22604> me pueden pasar los repos del 10.10 por favor
<dzup> Guest22604: http://pastebin.com/NrZ6PJLJ
<quesos> yo encontre esos http://pastebin.com/iGy35k0r
<Guest22604> gracias
<Guest22604> dzup
<alien-007> muchachos tengo un error al arrancar la maquina es ua gateway y me dice--unknown controler vertion (2)
<alien-007> a demas de que tengo bluetooth y no me funcioona
<quesos> forces:  como que anda mas parecido a mac no?
<forces> si, por la barra superior
<forces> ya dentro de 3 días sale, a ver que tal va
<quesos> forces:  recuerdo que esa opcion ya estaba en la 10.04
<linuxx4> creo ke se puede desabilitar el unity o no?
<forces> quesos, talvez, pero en la 11.04 viene de forma predeterminada
<forces> y ese es el ajolote de la mayoría
<forces> xD
<quesos> ajolote = problema?
<linuxx4> no es problema
<linuxx4> solo antes de ingresar tu usiario en la barra de abajo te da opciones de escojer ke desktop kieres user
<linuxx4> solo se escoje ubuntu clasic desktop como predeterminado y listo
<linuxx4> asi de facil
<tornado_> !seen Souperman
<kubot> Souperman was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 58 minutes and 23 seconds ago: <Souperman> saimazoon, http://everyjoe.com/technology/merge-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file/
<tornado_> ya se fue
<tornado_> le keria dar las gracias :s pero bueno ni modo
<tornado_> ya pude instalar el ubuntu como keria
<tornado_> :D
<tornado_> quien usa xchat
<tornado_> ?
<linuxx4> yo :)
<ivancp> tornado_: yo
<tornado_> cual xchat usas?
<tornado_> el gnome?
<linuxx4> XChat 2.8.6
<linuxx4> si
<ivancp> xchat 2.8.8 en gnome 2.x
<tornado_> y puedes mostrar las estadisticas del sistema?
<tornado_> ejemplo el /sysinfo
<tornado_> y eso?
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 42.0% free] disk[Total: 297.2GB, 51.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<forces> eso?
<ivancp> sysinfo :Unknown command
<tornado_> si
<forces> yo también uso xchat
<tornado_> esq en el gestor de packetes busco xchat
<tornado_> y me salen Xchat-gnome
<tornado_> xchat-2.8.8
<forces> no ese no, ese apesta
<forces> sudo apt-get install xchat xchat-xsys
<forces> eso pone
<ivancp> no soy fanatico del chat, solo necesito enviar texto para ayudar a los parroquianos que caen por aqui
<tornado_> xD
<linuxx4> forces cual es el comando para sacar la info de tu sistema
<quesos_> lspci
<tornado_> listo :D
<tornado_> tornado_- VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<tornado_> gracias forces
<forces> ok
<ivancp> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5550  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.83GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 70.8% free] disk[Total: 95.4GB, 7.6% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<quesos_> ivancp: hee tenemos el mismo chip de video :P
<ivancp> ohhh
<linuxx4> ivan como sas la info de tu systema
<linuxx4> hay un commando para eso
<quesos_> ./sysinfo?
<ivancp> si
<linuxx4> forces no me kiere contestar
<linuxx4> jejejee
<linuxx4> grax
<ivancp> pero tienes que tener instalado xchat-xsys
<quesos_> pero solo es en clientes de icr
<linuxx4> ohhh
<linuxx4> ./sysinfo?
<quesos_> creo que con /media salia lo que escuchabas en
<linuxx4> asi
<quesos_> sin el punto linuxx4
<quesos_> y sin el ?
<tornado_> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 86.6% free] disk[Total: 463.1GB, 87.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set  ]
<tornado_> es /np
<tornado_> para lo q escuchas
<tornado_> en audacious
<quesos_> de amarok creo que era /media
<quesos_> tornado_:  que pasa con el athln !! se acaba el soporte ? como en ppc?
<tornado_> ?
<quesos_> ignorame
<tornado_> no es ignorarte
<tornado_> es que no te entendi xD
<quesos_> digo que me ignores por que medio escuche que ya estan abandonado el soporte para athlon como lo que paso con el powerpc
<tornado_> ah enrealidad nose.
<tornado_> igual es toy por cambiar el procesador tambien
<quesos_> ha!
<eloystebam> buenas noches a todo hoy traigo una duda de como poner a funcionar una Benq C350 webcam model No: C11B en Ubuntu 10.10 para ser utilizada en programas como Skype o Amsn
<forces> eloystebam, no te funciona con cheese?
<eloystebam> forces no lo acabo de instalar pero no funciona me dice no se encontró ningun dispositivo
<quesos_> son los modulos?
<eloystebam> como los modulos?
<forces> eloystebam, hace lsusb en la consola y mira si te sale tu webcam
<eloystebam> no tengo mucho conocimiento pero esto es lo que me dice
<eloystebam> eloystebam@Eloystebam-Moran:~$ lsusb
<eloystebam> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0d62:104c Darfon Electronics Corp.
<eloystebam> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<eloystebam> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<eloystebam> eloystebam@Eloystebam-Moran:~$
<tornado_> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<tornado_> eloystebam,  utiliza eso xD
<quesos_> kubot es de auto mensaje ?
 * tornado_ reboot
<forces> !kubto | quesos_
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'kubto'.
<forces> !kubot | quesos_
<kubot> quesos_: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<quesos_> forces:  hora no me lo heches ensima :D si ya me corde :D
<forces> :P
<eloystebam> amigos disculpen un poco la molestia no conozco mucho los terminos de uso y reglas de los IRC se que en canales como es suyo ofrecen soporte y no soy una persona con mucho conocimiento de linux estoy aprendiendo en el camino me gustaría si alguien prestara un poco de colaboración en el tema que señale anteriormente gracias de ante mano por cuarquier tipo o gesto de ayuda
<ivancp> es hora de dormir... hasta manhana
<forces> eloystebam, sabes que es pastebin?
<iMary> Hola a todos!
<forces> !hola | iMary
<kubot> iMary: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<eloystebam> <forces> no mucho hace un momento lo mencionaron pero enrealidad nose supongo es una web para no llenar el IRC y solo pasar el link
<iBet7o> Tengo una lap y le instale Ubuntu NetBook pero no funciona bien de repente se vuelve loco y parpadea la pantalla
<iBet7o> Es mejor que instale Ubuntu Desktop?
<forces> eloystebam, exacto, pega ahí la información, despues dale enter y pasa el link
<forces> !pastebin | eloystebam
<kubot> eloystebam: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<forces> ahí esta el link
<forces> iBet7o, marca y modelo de la netbook
<quesos_> x-config?
<iBet7o> Es una compaq Presario CQ42
<forces> eso no es una netbook
<forces> =.=
<eloystebam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599118/  es correcta la manera en que lo hice ahora?
<forces> eloystebam, aam! si, así se usa el pastebin
<iBet7o> ¬.¬ en vdd :$
<forces> pero no era lo que quería
<forces> quería la salida del lsusb
<forces> eso pegalo en pastebin
<iBet7o> regreso voy a googlear :$
<forces> iBet7o, es una notebook
<forces> netbook != notebook
<iBet7o> las netbook son las minis?
<forces> la verdad
<forces> es que ni si quiera estoy seguro
<forces> xD
<forces> voy a google tambien
<iBet7o> jeje
<eloystebam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599119/
<forces> iBet7o, si
<forces> pero es que una amiga tiene ese modelo
<iBet7o> http://www.misrespuestas.com/que-es-un-netbook.html
<forces> compaq cq42, y no es una netbook
<forces> es una laptop normal
<forces> pero mejor me aseguro
<forces> iBet7o, no dudo del termino, sino del modelo
<quesos_> tu problema es en las x no?
<quesos_> iBet7o:
<forces> iBet7o, falta información, ese no es el modelo completo
<forces> he ahí el porque la confusión
<forces> =.=
<forces> eloystebam, hacelo con sudo
<eloystebam> <forces> con sudo dice lo mismo que te envie en el pastiben
<eloystebam> *pastebin
<forces> ah
<forces> eloystebam, hace dmesg | tail
<eloystebam> <forces> con sudo igual?
<forces> ah como sea
<forces> dale con sudo
<eloystebam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599123/
<forces> :O
<forces> nada de webcam
<forces> parece que esta difícil, como que tu webcam no esta soporta en linux todavía
<forces> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/107431
<iBet7o> El modelo es Presario CQ42-224LA
<eloystebam> no y la webcam esta encendida la luz esta hay como si estuviera en funcionamiento pero no lo esta ni instalada
<forces> encontre en google varios que han tenido el mismo problema y no lo han solucionado
<eloystebam> :S
<eloystebam> las webcam genius estan soportadas en ubuntu?
<quesos_> que dice lspci no le anda ?
<forces> iBet7o, http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&dlc=en&product=4311524&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<forces> esa es?
<forces> eloystebam, algunas
<forces> lo mejor es que antes de comprar una
<iBet7o> sI
<forces> anotes el modelo y marca, y busques en google a ver que tal anda
<forces> iBet7o, definitivamente, eso no es una netbook
<eloystebam> tengo una  web cam Genius e-messenger 112 de la otra pc esa me serviria?
<forces> instala la versión normal, las netbooks son las minis como dijiste
<forces> eloystebam, pruebala
<forces> conectala y mira si en cheese puedes verte
<eloystebam> ok ya vuelvo
<forces> iBet7o, se mira buena laptop, cuanto te costo?
<iBet7o> en dolares unos 750
<iBet7o> existe alguna distribucion para desarrolladores?
<iBet7o> o que variante de ubuntu me recomiendan
<forces> ah!?, todas las distribuciones tienen las mismas herramientas
<forces> no creo que haya una en especifico
<forces> yo programo en java, y solo necesito netbeans y mysql
<quesos_> slax
<forces> casi todas lo tienen
<forces> así que casi todas me sirven
<forces> slax no es para desarrolladores
<forces> =.=
<forces> es una distribución para usb
<forces> iBet7o, mejor empieza por definir que entiendes por desarrolladores
<quesos_> ps si no puede instalar ubuntu en una netbook para que quiere una para developers
<forces> buena pregunta, pero quien dice que ubuntu no es para developers?
<eloystebam> la coloque si cargo en el cheese pero no se ve muy bien que tipo de webcam me recomiendan que si funciones bien con ubuntu?
<iBet7o> me referia mas a si alguna variante ya trae preinstalado IDE's o alguna app de desarrollo, ahora yo en este momento me empiezo a dedicar a las app webs entonces como dice forces cualquiera me debe funcionar
<linuxx4> logitech HD Pro c910
<quesos_> yo nodije eso solo no dije que no lo fuera
<linuxx4> me funcuiona de pelos
<linuxx4> te recomiendo esa eloy
<forces> eloystebam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<forces> eloystebam, http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices/logitech_uvc_device_list.pdf
<forces> ahí hay una lista
<eloystebam> <linuxx4> ok gracias la revisare por internet haber que tal es :D pero tendre presente tu aporte
<forces> eloystebam, http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/
<forces> ahí hay más
<forces> tienes mas de 1000 para escoger
<eloystebam> <forces> gracias por toda la ayuda prestada ya chequeare los link gracias :D
<forces> iBet7o, cualquier distribución conocida con una gran fuente de paquetes te debería servir, talvez exista alguna especializada si googleas talvez la encuentres
<forces> aunque yo no conozco ninguna
<forces> bueno me voy a jugar company of heroes
<forces> :)
<linuxx4> as jugado el black ops
<linuxx4> si no te lo recomiendo
<linuxx4> :))
<iBet7o> chin ya salio forces
<iBet7o> bueno pero si alguien esta al pendiente de lo que habia preguntado y sobre una distribucion para desarrolladores
<iBet7o> les dejo este enlace
<iBet7o> http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2010/08/entrevistamos-enzo-fava-desarrollador.html
<fosco_> buenas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> las tengas y mejor las pases
<Tiffon> nas
<fzeta> Nas piratillas;-)
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<SadlyMistaken> hola buenas Tarrasquero
<SadlyMistaken>  con iptables puedo abrir los puertos del router? Es que el firmware de mi router está desactualizado, y no puedo indicarle desde la puerta de entrada cómo quiero que abra los puertos si "TCP" o "UDP"...
<Tarrasquero> supongo que si...
<Tarrasquero> aunque no lo usé nunca
<SadlyMistaken> aham
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, pues esperaré si alguien me comenta...
<erUSUL> SadlyMistaken: no; con el iptables de tu ordenador no puedes hacer nada en tu router
<SadlyMistaken> gracias
<SadlyMistaken> gracias un montón.
<fzeta> re
<jgratero> Cual es el mejor cliente de Twitter para XFCE?
<hashashin> nas
<amonxz> saludos a todos, me gustaria como hacer la instalacion "manual" de firefox
<erAbuelo> buenas
<BlackHeart_> Holaa!!
<fosco_> amonxz, vas a firefox.com, te bajas el tgz, lo descomprimes y lo ejecutas haciendo dobleclic en el ejecutable
<amonxz> fosco_: el problema es que quiero dejarlo en vez de la version que tengo
<amonxz> osea yo puedo usarlo, pero quisiera que fuera la version predeterminada en mi sistema
<fosco_> desinstala el otro
<amonxz> fosco_: gracias por tu ayuda
<amonxz> aunque no entendiste creo
<fosco_> yo creo que si
<Xriveryk> quien podria ayudarme... instale ubuntu 10.04 pero no le habilite desde el live cd el harware de la wireles... y ahora no lo puedo habilitar desde mi maquina... como pudo habilitarlo sin tener que vovler a instalar??
<fosco_> Xriveryk, tienes opcion de conectar por cable aunque sea momentaneamente?
<Xriveryk> no :(
<fosco_> pues eso complica bastante las cosas
<Xriveryk> no podria hacerlo desde el live cd??
<fosco_> te recomiendo q busques alguna manera de conectar ese ordenador a internet
<Pablito> hola buenas alguan aplicasion para ubuntu 10.10 para karaokes
<Pablito> ?
<fosco_> desde el liveCD podrias bajarte los paquetes necesarios
<fosco_> aunque necesitarás conexion a internet igualmente
<fosco_> Pablito, has probado a poner karaoke en el buscador del centro de software? seguro que aparecen varios
<Pablito> si probe pero kiero uno como ams completo
<Pablito> que de puntuaciones
<Pablito> una cosa asi
<Pablito> algo mas pro
<fosco_> http://virako.blogspot.com/2008/03/karaoke-tipo-singstar-en-ubuntu.html
<Xriveryk> osea que si desde el live cd lo habilito no em queda habiulitado igualmente en mi maquina???
<fosco_> Xriveryk, lo que hagas en el liveCD no afecta al sistema instalado
<fosco_> y además necesitarás internet para habilitar la wifi
<Guest85246> hola amigos
<Guest85246> tengo un problema
<Guest85246> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Guest85246> y cuando intento actualizar la version
<Guest85246> no descarga nada...
<flypp> Guest85246, algún mensaje de error?
<Guest85246> no
<Guest85246> simplemente
<Guest85246> dice que 0 paquetes descargados etc
<flypp> porque estará actualizada al día.
<Guest85246> No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete.
<fosco_> Guest85246, como lo haces para actualizar?
<Guest85246> aptitude dist-upgrade
<fosco_> al acabar el proceso quieres seguir teniendo la 10.10 o quieres pasar a la 11.04?
<Guest85246> exacto
<fosco_> es una pregunta
<Guest85246> pasar
<Guest85246> a la 11.04 no lei bien
<fosco_> ok, abre un terminal y escribe update-manager
<fosco_> sin sudo y sin parametros
<fosco_> perdon, update-manager -d
<Guest85246> ok voy
<fosco_> (que la 11.04 aun está en desarrollo)
<fosco_> debes saber que el proceso no tiene marcha atrás
<flypp> Guest85246, aún no ha sido lanzada natty, no podrás hacerlo con dist-upgrade hasta que sea lanzada
<fosco_> si actualizas y luego no te gusta la única forma de recuperar 10.10 será reinstalando
<Guest85246> mmm
<Guest85246> como he leido por ahi
<Guest85246> que ya lo estan usando
<Guest85246> ps sera seguir esperando
<fosco_> si, yo esperaría
<flypp> si no le gusta... o no la va. Si tienes instalados drivers propietarios, deberías tener soltura con la consola antes de aventurarte a probar natty
<flypp> *le va
<Guest85246> ok. gracias por la ayuda amigos! voy a indagar sobre la nueva version mientras, antes de probarla...
<fosco_> Guest85246, no tendrás q esperar mucho, en unos pocos días saldrá la versión definitiva
<Guest85246> :D
<Diego_Reymy> alguien tiene la solucion a esto:
<Diego_Reymy> W: Error de GPG: http://debian.wgdd.de jaunty Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996
<fosco_> Diego_Reymy, si, añade la clave
<Diego_Reymy> lo hago
<Diego_Reymy> pero no conecta nunca
<Diego_Reymy> :S
<Diego_Reymy> ya te paso lo que estoy metiendo
<Diego_Reymy> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.gpg.net --recv-keys 0F719C35E394D996
<Diego_Reymy> me sale esto luego
<Diego_Reymy> gpg: solicitando clave E394D996 de hkp servidor wwwkeys.eu.gpg.net
<Diego_Reymy> ?: wwwkeys.eu.gpg.net: Connection refused
<Diego_Reymy> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect: Connection refused
<Diego_Reymy> gpg: no se han encontrados datos OpenPGP válidos
<Diego_Reymy> gpg: Cantidad total procesada: 0
<fosco_> en su web lo explica:
<erUSUL> Diego_Reymy: no pegues en el canal por favor
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | Diego_Reymy
<kubot> Diego_Reymy: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<fosco_> wget http://debian.wgdd.de/stuff/wgdd_archive_key.asc && sudo apt-key add wgdd_archive_key.asc
<erUSUL> asi tb puede valer :)
<erUSUL> Diego_Reymy: ya puedes hablar de nuevo
<Diego_Reymy> ok
<Diego_Reymy> voy con el comando de fosco
<Rubencho> wwwkeys.eu.gpg.net: Connection refused  ... esta claro
<Diego_Reymy> se arreglo!!!!! :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Diego_Reymy> gracias!!!!
<fosco_> sólo he puesto lo que decía la propia web
<fosco_> asegurate de leer las instrucciones
<Diego_Reymy> dale...
<amonxz> alguien tiene idea de como usar un moden 3g de claro con ubuntu?
<amonxz> para RD
<erUSUL> amonxz: boton derecho en el icono de red. editar conexiones pestaña banda ancha movil. boton añadir
<amonxz> el detalle es que pide un nombre de usuario y unos datos de configuracion que no tengo idea de como obtener
<amonxz> es que claro para rd no da soporte para ubuntu
<erUSUL> amonxz: tu compañia de telefono
<erUSUL> amonxz:  a veces la info se puede encontrar en google paro vamos que eso es cosa tuya
<amonxz> erUSUL: si entro y pregunto aqui es porque ya agote las herramientas autousables!
<amonxz> erUSUL: pero supongo que tambien eso es cosa mia
<erUSUL> amonxz: a ver los datos personales de tu contrato o/y compañia de telefono solo los puedes saber tu.- que quieres que te digamos aqui?
<amonxz> erUSUL: gracias por ese despertar intelectual que me has producido
<MaRk-I> amonxz: entra a synaptic y asegurate que esten instalados los paquetes "usbmode-switch" y "usbmode-switch-data", si eso no agarra la info, si tienes windows saca la info de ahi en "connection manager"
<amonxz> MaRk-I: muchisimas gracias justamente eso se me ha ocurrido buscare una maquina con windows a ver que tal ;)
<MaRk-I> amonxz: de nada
<joseP> hola! estaba tratando de particionar mi disco con el GParted de Parted Magic que uso regularmente pero me sale un mensaje de UNALLOCATED sin embargo en este disco duro tengo ubuntu 9.04 en uso, que puedo hacer para recuperarlo_
<joseP> solo me dice el tamanio
<erUSUL> joseP: y "sudo fdisk -l" muestra las particiones?
<joseP> erUSUL, no porque no conozco como usarlo por medio de linea de comandos
<joseP> de hecho ahora estoy en irc desde el xchat que trae el parted magic, no se si puedo hacerlo desde aca
<MaRk-I> joseP: te acaban de dar el comando para usar...
<joseP> MaRk-I, lo que pregunto es si puedo usarlo desde esta aplicacion
<joseP> aca tengo LXTerminal
<MaRk-I> joseP: en gparted no, en terminal/consola/lo que uses para meter comandos
<joseP> MaRk-I, es que aca tengo una terminal, estoy conectado en irc desde el mismo disco defectuoso
<joseP> si no deberia salir de irc
<joseP> no tengo otra pc
<erUSUL> joseP: el parted magic tiene terminal
<erUSUL> joseP: abrela
<joseP> erUSUL, si, acabo de poner el comando pero me tira la salida command not found
<joseP> root@PartedMagic:~# sudo fdisk -l
<joseP> sh: sudo: command not found
<joseP> root@PartedMagic:~#
<erUSUL> joseP: no uses sudo; no recuerdo bien pwero me da que parted magik no lo usa
<erUSUL> joseP: pon solo « fdisk -l »
<joseP> erUSUL, su?
<joseP> ok
<MaRk-I> # <<< significa "root"  no ocupas ni su ni sudo
<karmalion> root@PartedMagic:~#, ya estas en root
<joseP> ahi me dio una salida pero si lo pego aca me banearan... XD
<karmalion> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<joseP> karmalion, grax
<joseP> ahora abro pastebin
<joseP> aca esta la salida --> http://pastebin.com/usYkvvfW
<erUSUL> joseP: fdisk no ve ningun problema en el disco.... parece un bug the gparted? « parted /dev/sda print » que dice ?
<joseP> erUSUL, bajo otra imagen de GParted_
<joseP> ?
<MaRk-I> joseP: no tienes un livecd de ubuntu?
<joseP> MaRk-I, tengo
<erUSUL> joseP: primero prueba « parted /dev/sda print » parted y gparted usa libparted los dos
<joseP> erUSUL, root@PartedMagic:~# parted /dev/sda print
<joseP> Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sda.
<joseP> Ignore/Cancel?
<erUSUL> joseP: bueno ya sabemos porque protesta gparted ....
<joseP> erUSUL, y cual seria ese motivo de protesta?
<erUSUL> joseP:  Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sda.
<joseP> erUSUL, DEDUZCO QUE ES ESO PERO DESCONOZCO LA SOLUCION
<joseP> ups, perdon
<erUSUL> joseP: sea lo que sea que significa ;P
<joseP> erUSUL, debo instalar otro ubuntu y luego mover los archivos importantes y despues eliminar la vieja?
<erUSUL> joseP: haz « sudo fdisk /dev/sda »
<joseP> erUSUL, sin sudo?
<erUSUL> joseP: cuanod estes dentro haz dale a "p" enter para que muestra la tabla de particiones
<erUSUL> joseP: si sin sudo. enm parted magik no lo necesitas
<erUSUL> joseP: muestra la tabla de particiones?
<joseP> si, la estoy pegando en pastebin
<joseP> http://pastebin.com/ibFA3Maq
<erUSUL> dale a "w" enter
<erUSUL> para reescribir la tabla de particiones
<joseP> The partition table has been altered!
<joseP> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<joseP> Syncing disks.
<joseP> root@PartedMagic:~#
<erUSUL> joseP: dale « parted /dev/sda print » a ver si ahora va bien
<joseP> Error: Invalid partition table - recursive partition on /dev/sda.
<joseP> Ignore/Cancel?
<erUSUL> :/
<joseP> (
<segovia> Hola gente..
<erUSUL> puedes intentarlo con testdisk .--> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<segovia> tengo una urgencia..
<erUSUL> el baño esta al fondo a la derecha
<erUSUL> :)
<segovia> un netbook necesito boot ubuntu mediante tarjeta sd... es una acer aspire one..
<segovia> jaja
<segovia> hay una herramienta en kubuntu
<segovia> que se llama startup disk creator...
<segovia> alguien lo ha usado?
<segovia> o qué herramienta me recomiendan para hacer que la sd sea booteable..
<erUSUL> segovia: con una tarjeta sd?
<erUSUL> segovia: no se si un netbook pueda bootear de una sd
<segovia> erUSUL: si exacto..
<erUSUL> segovia: usa una llave usb es lo mas complatible
<segovia> aunque ocurre algo raro que al entrar al bios del netbook selecciono usb para que arranque.. y no funciona.. sigue arrancando por disco duro
<segovia> erUSUL: he visto que bootean sd con este tipo de netbooks pero no se que tendrá mal
<joseP> erUSUL, segun leo a vuelo de pajaro explica para recuperar un sector de arranque ntfs pero este disco solo tiene sistemas ext4
<erUSUL> segovia: al parecer se puede pero es no trivial http://www.osnews.com/story/20743/Eeebuntu_2_0_SD_Card_Installation_on_the_Aspire_One
<erUSUL> joseP: taambien recupera tablas de particion dañadas
<segovia> erUSUL: gracias por el enlace.. probaré
<joseP> erUSUL, ok, vere de leerlo y tratar de recuperarlo, si se me complica creo que tratare de conseguirme un disco prestado para copiar datos y luego pisarlo con una nueva instalacion porque mis conocimientos son muy escasos
<erUSUL> joseP: ok; suerte
<joseP> erUSUL, muchas gracias por tus datos!
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<ivancp> haber que hay para hoy
<luckatoni> Buenas
<ivancp> faltan dos dias para la version 11.04.. no puedo esperar
<fosco_> creo que va a ser el lanzamiento más controvertido de Ubuntu en mucho tiempo
<ivancp> si por que no me esta gustando el nuevo entorno
<ivancp> vamos a ver como nos acomodamos
<fosco_> yo ya he dado el salto a gnome3
<ivancp> tengo instalado gnome3 en mi ubuntu 10.10, pero no estoy seguro que le falta para que funcione como en los videos de lanzamiento
<ivancp> me cansé de investigar cual era el problema, he regresado a mi gnome2 con gnome-do
<fosco_> en maverick no conseguí poner gnome3
<jamesjedimaster> el problema debio ser que no tenias la version 11.04beta
<ivancp> jamesjedimaster: ?
<karmalion> alguien tiene la carpeta '/sys/fs/cgroup/cpu/user/'  es que estoy intentando esto url=http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<jamesjedimaster> ivancp: por lo que lei, gnome3 solo corre en 11.04beta en adelante
<ivancp> jamesjedimaster: aya... ese era el problema
<fosco_> karmalion, yo no tengo el ...../user/
<ivancp> en dos dias vamos a estar como locos todos
<ivancp> todo el mundo va a comentar lo que no le gusta sobre lo que le gusta... va a ser una etapa muy dura para ubuntu
<fosco_> ivancp, pasa en todas las versiones, pero esta se prevee aun más intenso
<ivancp> fosco_: hasta ahora todas las versiones han tenido algo bueno que mostrar (siguiendo la costumbre del usuario) pero esta vez hay un cambio que va a doler a todos!
<fosco_> pues si
<karmalion> lo unico controvertido parece ser solo el nuevo escritorio unity, habiendo donde elegir no lo veo un gran problema
<fosco_> karmalion, no es tan facil elegir
<fosco_> gnome3 es incompatible con unity, gnome2 será abandonado y el soporte por defecto en natty es bastante malo
<ivancp> karmalion: los usuarios de ubuntu actuales tenemos algo de conocimiento sobre configuraciones y esas vainas... pero los usuarios comunes que se han pasado a ubuntu la van a ver dura
<ivancp> hay usuarios comunes que dependen mucho de tomboy, cuando regresan a windows se han sentido huérfanos...  ubuntu lo sabe por eso mencionan siempre a tomboy cuando hablan de un entono linux
<ivancp> creo que hacer tomboy mas accesible es una muy buena idea... el resto es pasible de adaptabilidad
<Quiquedsti> hola a todos
<Quiquedsti> alguien puede ayudarme con los parametros de inicio. mi monitor no puede mostrar mas de 800x600. probe VGA=314 o 315 que corresponde a 800x600x16 y 800x600x32, pero al iniciar sigue perdiendo sincronismo la imagen y no veo nada
<Quiquedsti> estoy tratando de probar kubuntu live cd
<cousteau> quizá necesites instalar los drivers de la tarjeta gráfica
<ivancp> Quiquedsti: debes ser mas especifico, no sabemos que marca  y modelo de monitor tienes... que version de ubuntu... etc etc etc
<cousteau> (lo cual en un LiveCD no sé si se podrá...)
<cousteau> ivancp, el monitor es lo de menos; lo importante suele ser la tarjeta gráfica
<ivancp> cousteau: ahi va lo de etc etc etc
<Quiquedsti> monitor samsung syncmaster 3 (800x600x32 max), kubuntu 10.10 live cd
<cousteau> tarjeta gráfica?
<cousteau> si no lo sabes, abre un terminal y ejecuta   lspci | grep VGA
<Quiquedsti> la tarjeta puede mostrar mucho mas pero el monitor no y solo con refresh de 60 hz
<Quiquedsti> mi problema es que no puedo iniciar linux, porque la imagen se desincroniza y no puedo ver nada. deberia usar algun parametro de inicio para que arranque en esa resolucion
<cousteau> a lo mejor con   Ctrl Alt -   consigues bajar la resolución a algo aceptable
<Quiquedsti> gracias cousteau, voy a probar eso y vuelvo, hasta luego
<fosco_> diria que esas combinaciones ya no sirven...
<fosco_> por cierto, alguien sabe si gsettings tiene algo parecido a gconf-editor?
<fosco_> vale, dconf-editor
<fosco_> gracias fosco_ ;)
<ivancp> ja ja ja
<cousteau> fosco_, a mí me van
<Souchiro> nas :)
<Souchiro> alguien sabe si se puede regresar el correo que se descargo a evolution al servidor?
<fosco_> ummm que mina de oro este dconf
<cousteau> yo lo que uso es IMAP, así no se descarga sino que sólo se "ve"
<cousteau> fosco_, qué hace? algo parecido a lshw?
<fosco_> algo parecido a gconf-editor
<fosco_> pero para las nuevas versiones de gnome
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> :/
<erUSUL> Souchiro: si usaste pop3 sin la opcion de dejar los mensajes en el servidor no creo
<erUSUL> Souchiro: puedes activar imap para subirlo si es gmail
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> npo
<Souchiro> es yahoo
<Souchiro> y no doy con la opcion que dices :/
<MaRk-I> Souchiro: sincronizar no creo, pero te lo puedes mandar tu mismo de nuevo
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> mandarme mas de 1800 mensajes? xD
<MaRk-I> Souchiro: je, no te bloqueas solo por spam
<erUSUL> Souchiro: comprimelos y mandalos de adjunto ;P
<cousteau> si en yahoo se puede usar imap, crea en evince una cuenta nueva con la misma dirección pero configurada para imap, mueve todos los mensajes de la pop a la imap, y borra la de pop
<erUSUL> cousteau: en evince?
<erUSUL> evolution FTW
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> evince?
<cousteau> er...
<cousteau> sí, hombre, ya sabéis... este cliente de correo de gnome que empieza por "ev"
<cousteau> (lapsus)
<Souchiro> ice que es un visor de pdf.....
<cousteau> que sí, vale, que me refería a evolution!
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> okas
<adyton> alguno por casualidad usa Mono...?
<cousteau> yo no, y además no lo tengo instalado
<jamesjedimaster> saben si algun programa de linux abre los archivos .cdr de coreldro?
<mimecar> como no lo conviertas a svg...
<jamesjedimaster> mimecar: desde el mismo corel, verdad?
<mimecar> hace muchos años que no use coreldraw
<mimecar> pero será el único formato que puedes abrir
<jamesjedimaster> ok gracias
<cousteau> cdr... espera, lo estoy confundiendo co cbr
<cousteau> mimecar, y también png
<cousteau> y... ehm... txt (en AsciiArt)
<mimecar> si, pero png no es vectorial
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido pasar un archivo de coreldraw a una imagen sin posibilidad de editar
<cousteau> mimecar, bueno, depende... si sólo lo piensas abrir con gimp para añadirle efectos...
<cousteau> pero sí, usa svg
 * cousteau mira a ver si InkScape soporta CDR
<cousteau> parece que InkScape soporta "Archivos CorelDraw 7-X4"
<cousteau> para abrir
<cousteau> pero no para guardar
<jamesjedimaster> mejor que guarden el archivo en svg o como imagen (solo quieren poner el logo en una carta) y ya
<jamesjedimaster> gracias de todas formas cousteau , estaba leyendo que convirtiendo a svg y con inkspace se podria
<fzeta> re
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<TXITO666> hola
<TXITO666> tengo un problemilla con el froswire
<Manuchavez> hola atod2
<henry_aqp> hola a todos
<Manuchavez> mi pc no detecta las usb al pricipio funcionaba bien y ahora naaaaaaa
<Manuchavez> ya probe con varias usb
<henry_aqp> soy nuevo en el mundo de linux estuve utilizando ubuntu como la primera distro linux
<henry_aqp> pero por motivos de acceso a un cd de ubuntu migre a fedora, ahora deseo volver a ubuntu
<Katarcis> chicos
<Katarcis> http://img713.imageshack.us/i/pantallazobp.png/
<Katarcis> alguna idea que puede ser?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: si ya has instalado fedora tendrás que formatear
<henry_aqp> si estoy descargando ubuntu 10.10
<henry_aqp> pero la verdad como soy nuevo en esto por escoger ubuntu
<henry_aqp> ?
<mimecar> teniendo fedora, para que quieres hacer una instalación desde 0 con ubuntu?
<patxi> hola a todos
<henry_aqp> mimecar entonces q puedo hacer
<henry_aqp> ?
<mimecar> o te quedas como estas o formateas
<henry_aqp> formateo
<Txito666> tengo un problema con el frostwire hay algun canal especifico de eto y en castellano?
<erAbuelo> y eso que es ?
<mimecar> Txito666: en castellano es dificil
<Txito666> el frostwire es un programa para descargas p2p
<Txito666> estilo ares
<Manuchavez> holaaaaaaaa
<Manuchavez> me pueden ayudar con lo de la usb
<henry_aqp> para empezar a utilizar linux empezar con ubuntu?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: puedes usar cualquier distribución
<Manuchavez> lo que pasa es que al principio me funcinaba bien y ahora no detecta las usb, tengo la 9.04 ya probe con varias memorys
<mimecar> Manuchavez: esa versión de ubuntu ya no tiene actualizaciones
<henry_aqp> me dijeron q ububtu es mas sencillo aprender?
<mimecar> ubuntu
<henry_aqp> para uno q viene de windows
<mimecar> henry_aqp: todos son similares
<mimecar> usa la distribución que quieras
<Manuchavez> mimecar crees que por alli pueda andar el problem que no detecta las usb?
<mimecar> la causa puede ser otra
<mimecar> pero usar una versión sin actualizaciones no es recomendable
<Txito666> manuchavez: actualiza la distribucion a 9.10
<henry_aqp> pero como una opinion vuestra por que utilizar ubuntu sobre otra distro?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: en este canal la mayoría usan ubuntu
<henry_aqp> si
<henry_aqp> por eso es mi pregunta, supongo que ustedes usaron otras distros y se quedaron con ubuntu
<henry_aqp> porque?
<mimecar> es la que está de moda ahora
<henry_aqp> solo por moda, no creo q sea asi de sencillo
<joseluis64> yo uso Ubuntu por que es facil de usar
<henry_aqp> o superficial?
<joseluis64> sobre todo la instalacion
<mimecar> henry_aqp: cualquier distribución moderna es sencilla de instalar y de usar
<joseluis64> eso si
<mimecar> si quieres usar ubuntu, usala
<Txito666> algun programa p2p para ubuntu?
<henry_aqp> supongo q algunas distribuciones tienen atributos unas mas q otras
<mimecar> Txito666: transmision para bittorrent
<joseluis64> Txito666 prueba con el amule
<mimecar> henry_aqp: son muy similares
<Txito666> e probado el amule pero me da id baja
<henry_aqp> para migrar a backtrack me dijeron q ubuntu era su base
<Txito666> me lie con lo de abrir puertos y aun asi nada
<henry_aqp> y me dijeron empieza por ubuntu es cierto?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: si usas backtrack tendrás que usar su canal
<joseluis64> no, es así henry_aqp
<joseluis64> no es asi
<henry_aqp> si asi,,,,es
<mimecar> usa ubuntu si quieres, no te compliques tanto
<henry_aqp> okey
<mimecar> backtrack está basada en ubuntu, pero en este canal solo se da soporte de las distribuciones oficiales de ubuntu
<joseluis64> henry_aqp si quieres hacer lo que se hace en backtrack, es mejor que uses backtrack
<ivancp> henry_aqp: solo empieza a usar ubuntu... y dejaras de decir: "me han dicho", "me han recomendado"
<henry_aqp> una pregunta mas
<henry_aqp> me parece o no hay una acercamiento entre los que utilizan las diferentes distros?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: todas las distribuciones son muy similares
<mimecar> cambian un par de cosas
<henry_aqp> me refiero si dicen q cambian un par de cosas, por que las comunidades se diferencian tanto?
<mimecar> porque no están destinadas a los mismos usuarios
<mimecar> ubuntu es para los que empiezan
<Focusyn> puedo preguntar aqui por ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> Focusyn: hasta que no se publique no
<Focusyn> k
<Focusyn> ok
<Txito666> cual es la version mas reciente de ubuntu?
<Focusyn> solo era para saber opiniones antes de probarlo
<jamesjedimaster> 10.10, casi 11.04
<Focusyn> es que justo cuando descubro ubuntu me lo instalo y me adapto va y sale una nueva version
<henry_aqp> empezare a utlizar ubuntu
<mimecar> Focusyn: no hay cambios importantes
<mimecar> se usa igual
<erAbuelo> yo lo instale esta semana y no creo que dure mucho mas en el disco xD
<jamesjedimaster> Focusyn: hay distros que no sacan versiones, sino imagenes a una fecha dada, como archlinux
<Txito666> en el gestor de actualizaciones me sale la version 10.04 LTS
<jamesjedimaster> o versiones mas espaciadas como debian
<mimecar> Txito666: solo te saldrán las versiones LTS si no lo cambias
<henry_aqp> diferencias entre distribuciones..........................................
<Txito666> mimecar: si actualizo a la version 10.04 LTS despues me saldra la version 10.10?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: no repitas tantos '...'
<mimecar> Txito666: si no lo cambias no
<mimecar> ¿que versión usas ahora
<Txito666> puedo instalar directamente la version 10.10?
<mimecar> si es una instalación limpia puedes poner la que quieras
<Txito666> ahora uso la 9.10 karmic koala creo ke se llama
<mimecar> puedes actualizar, pero haz un backup de los datos antes
<mimecar> de la 9.10 a la 11.04 si te esperas
<Txito666> lo que pasa es ke siempre e actualizado mediante el gestor de actualizaciones y esta vez me pone la version 10.04 LTS
<mimecar> selecciona en el gestor de actualizaciones una más reciente
<Manuchavez> mimecar sera que si intalo la 10.10 me detectara las usb por que ya tengo como un año con la 9.04 y habian estado funcionando bien?
<mimecar> Manuchavez: es posible, pero para asegurarte prueba con un live cd
<Manuchavez> live cd de la 10.10 verdad?
<joseluis64> Manuchavez: asi es
<Manuchavez> ok voy a probar eso
<Txito666> mimecar-away: no puedo selecionar una version mas reciente en el gestor de actualizaciones
<ivancp> henry_aqp: sigues con lo mismo
<chilicuil> hey Dj_Dexter o/)
<henry_aqp> donde bajo ubuntu 10.10?
<fosco_> henry_aqp: ubuntu.com
<granjero> hola, como abro un archivo de cad .dwg en ubuntu 10.04???? sólo necesito visualizarlo para imprimirlo!
<fosco_> granjero: lx-viewer
<granjero> gracias fosco_
<granjero> ahi me fijo
<granjero> fosco_, en repos no esta
<fosco_> no lo creo
<chilicuil> en mi sistema 10.04 tampoco esta =(, granjero creo que tendras que hacerlo funcionar con el binario de su pagina original http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<granjero> estaba viendo eso
<granjero> ya baje el tar.gz
<granjero> en un rato lo instalo
<granjero> saludos
<chilicuil> buena suerte
<antuan12> hola como estan
<antuan12> >	alguien podria decirme por que no veo mi pc con ubuntu en la red windows y ubunut?
<granjero> hola, ando con problemas para visualizar un .dwg en ubuntu 10.04
<granjero> sólo lo necesito imprimir
<granjero> me recomendaron lx-viewer pero no logro hacerlo andar
<m4dv0y> hola
<m4dv0y> me pueden ayudar? saben que tengo un problema con flash tanto en chrome como en firefox. Estoy jugando Tetris Battle en Facebook y el juego me parpadea
<m4dv0y> Intenté reinstalar google-chrome adobe-flashplugin los borré, los reinstalé y nada :( persiste el problema
<omikron4>  /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4dv0y> what si estoy hablando de ubuntu ._.
<m4dv0y> no les ha pasado
<m4dv0y> ??
<m4dv0y> a chau
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo una duda sobre copia de archivos
<Jakeukalane> cuando copias una carpeta
<Jakeukalane> en la que se encuentra un archivo oculto
<Jakeukalane> también se copia ese archivo oculto?
<jamesjedimaster> si, puesto que copias todo su contenido
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> es que como cuando uno abre propiedades no tiene en cuenta el tamaño de los archivos/carpetas coutas
<Jakeukalane> *ocultas
<Jakeukalane> por eso tenía esa duda
<Jakeukalane> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-27
<granjer> !ping
<kubot> pung
<neoygeo> saludos tengo una consulta no se si puedan contestarme tengo ubuntu 10.10 y ATI control center instalado y antes aplicaba los cambios de resolucion o display sin reiniciar y ahora me pide reiniciar saben porque sera???
<chilicuil> neoygeo: nop, ni idea, has actualizado ultimamente ATI control center, el driver de tu tarjeta o algun paquete relacionado?
<neoygeo> y por lo que veo debe ser... lamentablemente no me fijo siempre en todas als actualizaciones ya que son casi diarias...
<neoygeo> bueno gracias
<neoygeo> saludos
<casa> hola
<casa> que pasa si hago un sudo dd if=/home/casa/Escritorio/archlinux-2010.05-core-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M, me formatea el pendrive o solo escribe?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda por favor
<arielsanflo> tengo este error por resolver
<arielsanflo> W: Error de GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
 * DavidReza help
<arielsanflo> ayuda
<arielsanflo> con este error
<rtew> que ventaja trae utilizar una plataforma virtual de codigo abierto
<Guest75978> ls misma que para cualquier softwae libre
<rtew> ok
<rtew> gracias
<ivancp> rtew: no cuesta
<ivancp> rtew: o bueno, es de libre uso
<arp-> codigo abierto no es lo mismo que libre uso
<rtew> ok
<ivancp> arp-: ups
<arp-> ?
<rmaldonado> hola
<rmaldonado> tengo un modem de tigo el e173 3.5g, trae software para instalación de linux, pero no puedo instalarlo
<rmaldonado> alguien puede ayudarme?
<rmaldonado> estoy usando windows y esto me esta quemando jajaja
<Portocent> hola muchachos, tengo una pregunta referente al hardware
<Portocent> el problema es que tengo ganas de comprar un nuevo procesador para mi board
<Portocent> el modelo de mi board es ms-7142
<Portocent> quiero saber que procesadores soporta, para ver si le compro el procesador o cambio la board
<roberto> hola me pueden decir como bajar los videos pornos de musica o de cualquier cosa a mi pc, yo tengo ubuntu 10.04.... el truco de ver la carpeta tmp no funciono
<Pro-Racing> !nathy
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'nathy'.
<Pro-Racing> =.0
<Portocent> alguno de ustedes conoce un canal de hardware en español?
<MaRk-I> Portocent: lo mas seguro seria visitar la pagina de quien hace tu motherboard y leer las especificaciones ahi te dira que procesadores soporta
<Portocent> ese es el prblblema que me manda ati.com y ahi no consigo mi motherboard
<MaRk-I> Portocent: que raro http://www.axiontech.com/prdt.php?item=72363&PRICECOMPARISONSID=f353749c3d7478386ac0aa15c440ee1c
<Portocent> parce gracias, no habia podido conseguirla
<MaRk-I> Portocent: directo de la cia. http://www.msi.com/product/mb/K8MM-V.html#?div=Detail
<aguitel> Pro-Racing, es natty
<Pro-Racing> gracias aguitel
<Pro-Racing> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<Portocent> una ultima pregunta, como haces para que aparesca mi nick y que yo se pa q es conmigo?
<MaRk-I> Portocent: pues escribiendolo, o solo escribo Por y le doy a la tecla TAB y solo aparece
<MaRk-I> !tab | Portocent
<kubot> Portocent: Puedes usar <tab> para completar nombres/nicks en el IRC asi como ficheros y directorios en la terminal (bash).
<Portocent> ok gracias, es que soy noob en esto, hace poco que estaba en guindous jeje
<MaRk-I> de nada
<Portocent> MaRk-I, de casualidad sabes donde puedo ver que tarjetas graficas le puedo poner a mi motherboard?
<MaRk-I> Portocent: no
<Braiam> Portocent: busca las especificaciones con el fabricante
<Portocent> Braiam: ya observe y me aparece que es de tipo AGP 8x
<Portocent> aparece esto en devices:
<Portocent> Slots
<Portocent> • One AGP 8x/4x slot
<Portocent> - AGP 3.0 specification compliant
<Portocent> • Three 32-bit Master PCI bus slots (support 3.3v/5v PCI bus interface).
<Braiam> Portocent: entonces busca una tarjeta AGP 8x en tu sitio de ventas preferido
<Portocent> ok gracias
<arp-> Portocent te conseguis una nVidia FX5200
<arp-> para salir del paso
<arp-> no va salir tanto.... pero algo es algo
<Portocent> quisiera lo mejor que le pueda poner
<arp-> el problema es
<arp-> primero.. una placa de video AGP hoy dia en relacion puede ser mas cara que una PCI-E
<arp-> segundo
<Braiam> ya no se fabrican/dan soporte?
<arp-> las ultimas placas de video AGP, no aprovechan la velocidad real del Bus al tener un cuello de botella por el Agp, ya que fueron GPUs pensados para PCI-E
<arp-> no, no usa mas AGP
<arp-> hace años...
<arp-> mas alla que algun que otro fabricante pueda fabricarlas
<Portocent> ok, pero sera q esa agp me corre wow?
<arp-> wow?
<arp-> que Micro tenes?
<Portocent> un semprom 2800+
<Portocent> aunq planeo cambiarlo
<arp-> cuanta ram
<arp-> ?
<Portocent> 1gb
<arp-> ok
<arp-> pensa en una FX 6200
<arp-> o una 6600GT
<arp-> de ultima
<arp-> es una de las mejores opciones
<Braiam> Portocent: mejor ahorra y comprate una placa madre nueva
<arp-> como para poner en AGP
<arp-> si compras un mother nuevo
<arp-> vas a tener que comprar un micro nuevo y ram nueva
<Portocent> ese es el problema
<Braiam> arp-: el enter por favor
<Portocent> ademas tbn necesitaria un nuevo disco duro
<arp-> el disco puede safar...
<arp-> podrias usar un tiempo un IDE de ultima... pero el tema es el gasto en general
<Portocent> si quiero economizar
<Braiam> !ot | Portocent
<kubot> Portocent: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Portocent> solo quiero poder jugar jugos medianamente exigentes, como el wow, de ese estilo
<arp-> pero una 6600GT AGP, debe andar por los 110U$S a los 150U$S
<Portocent> ok
<arp-> y el tema es que si es un juego con requisitos medios..
<arp-> el Micro y la RAm te van a tirar en contra tambien
<Portocent> un amigo corria el wow en un pc sencillo, con solo 512 de ram, pero con una ram buena, soory kubot ya paro
<arp-> la marca de la ram no es determinante en esa pc
<arp-> pensa muy bien si conviene gastar o no...
<Portocent> ok
<Portocent> gracias arp-
<arp-> de nada
<ivancp> hasta mañana
<arp-off> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZGz1FuI5Cc
 * dzup ...regresa a su querido pidgin ...descubre que Emphaty es muy inestable.
<Pro-Racing> como puedo mapear los puertos para ver cuales estan siendo utilizados por que aplicacion?
<eloystebam> buenas noches una pregunta para comprarme una tarjeta de video con cual tarjeta tengo mejor compatibilidad con ubuntu una nvidia o una ati
<eloystebam> ?
<Pro-Racing> Yo tengo nvidia y me va de lujo eloystebam
<eloystebam> <Pro-Racing> ah ok si en mi tarjeta madre trae una nvidia Geforce integrada de 512 y se ve bn el ubuntu pero igual hago la pregunta por saber si con la Ati hay buena compatibilidad tambn
<Pro-Racing> esa nunca la he probado eloystebam pero talvez aLGUIEN mas comparta su experiencia
<eloystebam> <Pro-Racing> ah gracias :D  por la información
<Pro-Racing> ok ma
<arp-off> actualmente con ATi hay compatibilidad
<arp-off> desarrollan sus driver's oficiales
<arp-off> yo he usado notebook's con ATI actualmente y con perfecto soporte sobre Linux
<eloystebam> ah ok gracias por la informacion
<chilicuil> Pro-Racing: $ sudo lsof -i tcp:PUERTO -> para ver que aplicacion corre en ese puerto, para ver todos $ sudo lsof -i -P | grep -i "listen"
<Pro-Racing> no me dio nada el de todos chilicuil
<chilicuil> Pro-Racing: verifica que corres lsof con sudo
<Pro-Racing> chilicuil, si me corre y me tira una lista bien grande
<chilicuil> Pro-Racing: =)
<Pro-Racing> seguire probando con el comando gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> Pro-Racing: de nada, suerte
<Pro-Racing> gracias
<eloystebam> hay algun comando para apagar la pc?
<arp-off> shutdown
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> o
<arp-off> poweroff
<eloystebam> muchas gracias :D buenas noches a todos y todas y hasta luego :D
<chilicuil> tambien sirve, $ sudo sync & sudo halt
<chilicuil> tambien sirve, $ sudo sync && sudo halt xD
<chilicuil> que al parecer ya no suele ser tan salvaje como escuche que lo era
<fosco_> buenas
<dzup> hola fosco_
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<yarinse> buenos dias...
<yarinse> alguien sabe de alguana aplicacion que me permita editar video avi?
<gilbert_> Hi por fin viene hoy el 11.04?
<gilbert_> yarinse  quequieres hacer con el avi.
<yarinse> gilbert_, quiero editarlo, recortar basicamente y mejor si me deja hacer un menu...
<riveryk> como puedo saber si mi ubuntu es 10.04 o 10.10
<MaRk-I> yarinse: handbrake, pitivi, kino y probablemente openshot
<MaRk-I> riveryk: en terminal escribe: sudo lsb_release -a
<yarinse> MaRk-I, vale, los probare a ver... gracias
<MaRk-I> yarinse: de nada el mas facil es openshot es como el "windows moviemaker"
<gilbert_> Por fin viene el Ubuntu 11.04 esta noche?
<yarinse> MaRk-I, ahhh lo tendre en cuenta.... gracias...
<riveryk> MaRk-I: Isi sirvio... muchas gracias
<MaRk-I> yarinse: de nada
<MaRk-I> riveryk: de nada
<gilbert_> alguien yaestaprobando el ubuntu 11.04 y me da opiniones
<MaRk-I> yo no
<gilbert_> MaRK-I: Sabes algo acerca del Gnome 3
<MaRk-I> gilbert_: no, solo que acaba de salir
<gilbert_> MaRK-I: Es que voy a cambiar HDD en la Laptop y pienso esperar creo esta noche debe salir la version definitiva de 11.04 con Gnome 3
<gilbert_> MaRK-I: Como quieras gracias.
<MaRk-I> gilbert_: puede que salga, ubuntu usa unity por defecto, no he usado el natty
<MaRk-I> gilbert_: mas bien natty va a usar unity por defecto...
<gilbert_> MaRK-I:Mira yo pensaba que venia con Gnome 3, estoy desinformado.
<gilbert_> Ok mil gracias como quiera lo voy a esperar.
<MaRk-I> de nada
<jorge> intento instalar kubuntu 10.10 i386 en un notebook siragon ml1010 pero al hacer start kubuntu la pantalla o no soporta la resolucion del instalador o no se q le pasa pero de alli  no pasa alguna ayuda al respecto
<fosco_> jorge: si le das a probar ubuntu llegas a ver el escritorio?
<fosco_> tienes varias opciones si no puedes ejecutar el instalador
<jorge>  hola q tal te cuento arranco desde usb
<jorge> <jorge> el instalador solo m da la opcion start kubuntu
<jorge> <jorge> lo demas es prueba de mem
<jorge> <jorge> de hd
<jorge> <jorge> y esas cosas
<jorge> <jorge> e leido q la pantalla de esta laptop es widescreen por lo q hay q modificar el xorg.conf pero para ello debo instalar cosa q no e podido hacer alguna idea y gracias de antemano
<fosco_> una es usar la version alternate, que hace la misma instalacion pero en modo texto
<fosco_> otra opcion es instalar ubuntu y luego añadir el escritorio kde
<jgratero> alguien sabe como editar el menu de aplicaciones de xubuntu?
<jorge> bueno cuando doy f4 de modes solo hay Normal
<jorge> Use driver update disc
<jgratero> los submenus, mas exactamente
<jorge> y OEM install
<jgratero> se como manipular los iconos de las aplicaciones
<jgratero> pero no los de los submenus
<chasis> hola, me pregunto lo siguiente: tengo un portatil cogiendo wifi en una habitación, pero en la mía no me llega bien, me pregunto si es posible conectar un router al portatil, darle la ip local
<chasis> dl wii i lluego pillarla en la otra portatil por wifi
<chasis> ?
<chasis> se puede hacer esto en ubuntu?
<arp-off> vas a poder mientras lo que quieras hacer sea posible fisicamente
<arp-off> lo mismo que queres hacer, funciona en Windows?
<riveryk> espectro, montoooo
<riveryk> montooooo
<espectro> riveryk, bn o q
<riveryk> espectro, montoooo
<espectro> alguien me puede decir como descargar los drivers para mi tarjeta de video amd radeon hd 6310 para ubuntu 10.04
<arp-off> anda a Controladores de Hardware
<arp-off> ahi le decis que te los instale
<arp-off> o Controladores Adicionales
<espectro> en controladores de hardware aparece q no se estan usando controladores privados
<arp-off> pone que los use
<arp-off> si te da la opcion de instalarlos
<espectro> no aparece nada para activar .... esta en blanco
<arp-off> que version de ubuntu es
<arp-off> ?
<espectro> 10.04
<arp-off> ah
<arp-off> si tenia problemas con las graficas ati
<arp-off> sobre 10.04 no andaban ciertos controladors
<arp-off> en 10.10 andan perfecto
<espectro> lo mejor es actualizar???
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> actualiza primero a 10.10
<arp-off> y luego volves a ese menu
<arp-off> y ya lo instalas
<arp-off> y si no te dejara, lo instalas usando los drivers oficiales de ati
<arp-off> pero mejor si lo podes instalar desde los repos... siempre
<espectro> ok ya estoy en eso
<espectro> muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!
<arp-off> habia un tema con el xorg de 10.04
<arp-off> los oficiales tampoco andaban bien aveces
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> cuestion de esperas una o 2 horas
<arp-off> que actualize y listo
<arp-off> bueno
<arp-off> me fui...
 * arp-off off
<espectro> sii... y cuendo sera q sale el 11.04 hoy??
<espectro> ok gracias
<arp-off> no se
<arp-off> yo no pondria 11.04
<arp-off> es muy reciente
<arp-off> y arrastra problemas..
<jgratero> Problemas con este bug
<espectro> eso si es verdad
<arp-off> opta por lo estable por ahora
<jgratero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garcon/+bug/392290
<jgratero> Alguien sabe como arreglar esto en Xubuntu?
<jgratero> supuestamente esta solucionado
<celu5> ola
<celu5> alguien me ayuda
<celu5> ubutu me enciende y no me sale nada ni un icono y me se blokea el boton derecho
<celu> ola alguiencme ayuda
<celu> ola
<celu> alguien me ayuda
<celu> ke alguien me aydeedeeeeee
<riveryk> celu, quenecesitas??
<amonxz> Hola a todos :)
<amonxz> Alguien podria decirme que piensa sobre unity(obviamente si lo ha usado o esta usando)
<celu> necesito
<celu> esle mi ubuntu se volvio loco
<celu> en el escritorio las barras todo vacio ke ago
<fosco__> buenas
<celu> me ayudas
<celu> ¿?
<fosco__> celu, plantea tu duda que no la vi
<celu> eske el escritorio
<celu> no sale nada ni barras ni iconos ni carpetas
<celu> ke aho
<fosco__> que version de ubuntu usas? que escritorio?
<celu> 10.04
<celu> ke ago?
<fosco__> te explico
<fosco__> pasa a modo texto con ctrl+alt+f1, alli entras con tu usuario y contraseña
<celu> ok
<fosco__> ejecutas esto: DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm &
<celu> ke mas
<celu> donde
<fosco__> vuelves al modo grafico con ctrl+alt+f7
<fosco__> tendrás un terminal sin bordes de ventana ni nada
<fosco__> en ese terminal ejecutas metacity --replace & gnome-panel &
<fosco__> verás que el escritorio va cargando
<fosco__> con eso deberías tener suficiente, simplemente ten la precaucion de no cerrar el terminal que abriste o se volverá a quitar todo
<riveryk> mi ubuntu esta en ingles algunas cosas como logro ponerlo todo en español..es ubuntu 10.10
<fosco__> riveryk, sistema - administracion - soporte de idioma
<fosco__> te avisará de que tiene que descargarse unos paquetes, aceptalo
<riveryk> descargamdo----  gracias !!!!
<celu> no a pasado nada
<celu> sale el mismo escritorio
<luckatoni> Buenas
<luckatoni> Alguien utiliza una particion /home para varias distros?
<fosco__> yo
<luckatoni> como no? fosco tenia que ser,xd
<fosco__> comparto mi /home entre una maverick32, una natty64 y una elementary32
<luckatoni> todo ubuntu no?xd
<fosco__> ubuntu o derivados, si
<luckatoni> habria algun problema para tener 3 distros totalmente diferentes con el mismo /home?
<fosco__> en principio no
<fosco__> pero hay q mirarlo siempre sobre el terreno
<luckatoni> es que queria hacerlo , pero a tener 3 distros diferentes y ademas con entornos de escritorio diferente, pues no se,xd
<luckatoni> lo veré cuando tenga un poco de tiempo, y ya te contaré , gracias
<fosco__> yo me encontrado algunos "problemas" con los programas que se autoinician en el escritorio
<fosco__> por ejemplo el conky de maverick no funciona bien en natty, dejaba el escritorio feo
<luckatoni> bueno. el /home solo guarda la configuracion, asi que si no lo tienes intalado, no deberia haber problema
<felix_> hola
<luckatoni> hola felix_
<felix_> estoy probando estoy, soy novato
<felix_> ¿como se conecta esto con el irc-hispano?
<luckatoni> usas xchat?
<fosco__> felix_, /newserver irc.irc-hispano.org
<luckatoni> ok, hay tienes la solucion,xd
<felix_> si con xchat toy
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<gkahn> hola a todos, tengo una consulta sobre un error que me da al hacer un apt-get update, dice error GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave publica no esta disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE
<fosco__> gkahn, te faltó añadir la clave de ese repo
<fosco__> no es un error solo un aviso
<gkahn> pero de igual forma puedo actualizar mi sistema fosco__?
<fosco__> si
<gkahn> ok. gracias
<JRamirez696> hola!!!
<JRamirez696> Alguien que sepa bastante sobre desarrollo web?
<fosco__> JRamirez696, eso mejor en algun canal de desarrollo
<JRamirez696> necesito saber de donde diablos sale este serial number que sale en esta web.. http://trend.eeff.com/Login/
<JRamirez696> fosco_, bueno pues pongo aca por que es el unico canal que conozco.. xD
<JRamirez696> fosco_, depronto por aca algun genio perdido.. xD
<JRamirez696> fosco_, UNA PREGUNTA: como cambio el numero de serie mac de mi targeta de red?
<JRamirez696> es posible?
<fosco__> macchanger
 * xoan buenas
<takeshi> JRamirez696,  me temo que no..
<takeshi> Chicos, alguno de ustedes conoce algun software para hacer caratulas a cds imprimibles?
<takeshi> oh alguna pagina.
<xangua> para eso necesitasuna impresora y cd's especiales
<takeshi> si lo se
<takeshi> tengo ambas..
<takeshi> ahora necesito saber como crearle las caratulas :<
<xangua> pus las imprimes desde brasero me parece
<takeshi> he encontrado dos paginas
<takeshi> www.cdrcovers.cc y freecovers.net
<takeshi> si alguno le interesa para el futuro
<JRamirez696> pregunta. Como puedo buscar en que archivo esta X texto? y que me diga la ruta y nombre del archivo en que se encuentra dicho texto?
<jgratero> hay una variante de find para eso
<fosco__> grep -R texto ruta
<jgratero> creo
<JRamirez696> fosco_, gracias
<jgratero> alguien que trabaje en xubuntu?
<xangua> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<noseasasi> jgratero: que pasa pues?  ;-)
<jgratero> ok, mi pregunta es relativa a este bug
<jgratero> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garcon/+bug/392290
<jgratero> creo que en mi sistema se han mezclado estos dos iconos
<marti1125> ayuda como ejecuto aplicaciones de 32bit en mi ubuntu 10.04 de 64bits
<jgratero> el icono del directorio de educacion, en el menu de xubuntu esta faltante
<jgratero> el que deberia ser de educacion
<jgratero> esta usandolo el directorio de accesorios
<jgratero> me fui a la carpeta de directorios del menu, en usr/share/
<jgratero> y alli hay dos archivos por directorio de educación
<jgratero> solo uno apunta a un icono, que supuestamente, es el de educacion
<jkarlos> buenas tardes, alguien sabe la hora exacta del la libreracion de ubuntu 11.04?
<jgratero> es hoy no?
<jamesjedimaster> jueves 28 de abril
<jkarlos> si pero la hora
<jamesjedimaster> tal vez medianoche EDT
<jkarlos> por ejemplo mi hoario es -4
<xangua> desde las 0 hasta las 24 horas del jueves
<xangua> aprox ;)
<fosco__> jkarlos, no hay hora especificada
<jkarlos> ya, como la 10.10 tomaron una hora especifica por eso del  binariop
<jamesjedimaster> puedes permanecer despierto toda la noche para agarrar el servidor en el primer momento que hagan publica la liberacion
<espectro> jgratero, no se si dandole click secundario en el menu principal y dandole en editar los menus
<jkarlos> jaja, no creo q eso me de ventaja jamesjedimaster
<jkarlos> puedo dormir tranquilo, y descargarlo manan, solo queri ver si podia hoy tarde dejarlo banando en mi trabajo para encontrarlo descargado manana
<jkarlos> *bajando
<jgratero> no, eso no funciona en xubuntu
<jgratero> uno de los detalles que tiene esta distribucion
<jgratero> de hecho, alacarte no funciona aqui
<jgratero> todas esas opciones hay que editarlas manualmente
<jgratero> se por donde entrarle, pero hay dos archivos con el mismo nombre
<espectro> pfff bueno hasta alli llega lo q c
<espectro> sorry
<jgratero> tranquilo
<jgratero> por cierto, alguien sabe de algun buen manual de aptitude?
<jgratero> he buscado en linux magazine, pero no he encontrado gran cosa
<xangua> aptitude man  ¿
<jamesjedimaster> man aptitude
<jgratero> si, por alli tambien revise
<jgratero> pero quiero algo como un pdf, para imprimirlo y leerlo camino a la oficina
<jgratero> tambien lo podria imprimir desde el terminal, pero busco otra cosa
<jgratero> algo adicional
<cousteau> !man aptitude
<kubot> aptitude | aptitude is a text-based interface to the Debian GNU/Linux packagesystem. | Prueba « man aptitude » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/aptitude.8.html
<cousteau> o si no, la página de aptitude, si la tiene
<jgratero> sera
<jgratero> ah ya se
<jgratero> la pagina de gnu
<cousteau> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/tutorial-aptitude
<cousteau> (link desde la wikipedia)
<jgratero> Gracias Cousteau
<jgratero> Excelente
<luckatoni> Buenas, para instalar el paquete lamp-server , se instala con tasksel?
<fosco__> puedes hacerlo desde synaptic
<luckatoni> ya, pero prefiero por la terminal
<jamesjedimaster> entonces seria: sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<luckatoni> james, no me funciona asi,xd
<erAbuelo> tasksel install lamp
<luckatoni> podria ir instalando paquete a paquete , pero...xd
<jamesjedimaster> desconozco si lamp-server es un paquete como tal, pero esa es la sintaxis
<luckatoni> erAbuelo, ya, estoy instalando primero el tasksel,xd
<luckatoni> no se que es eso de tasksel, pero bueno,xd
<chilicuil> tasksel rlz!
<luckatoni> tasksel!
<luckatoni> !tasksel
<kubot> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<Guest40292> Hola hola..
<diego76> hola que tal
<Guest40292> alguien recomienda una forma de acceso remoto via web desde windows a linux?
<cousteau> hmm... PHP?
<cousteau> la versión applet java de TightVNC?
<cousteau> tiene que ser vía Web? no puedes usar PuTTY?
<Guest40292> debe ser web..
<Guest40292> estoy casualmente leyendo sobre el tight
<TrueNhero> que tal va wave con chromium?
<cousteau> bueno... pues http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/tightvnc-java
<m4v> wave?
<diego76> tengo una lenovo y460 y me gustaria saber como usar funciones que solo están para windows, busqué pero no encontré nada
<cousteau> m4v, google wave, supongo
<m4v> google wave no fué descontinuado?
<cousteau> me suena...
<fosco__> diego76, qué funciones?
<cousteau> TrueNhero, mal, entonces
<diego76> hola, como ser los accesos directos que están sobre el teclado esas luces
<diego76> los botones iluminados
<fosco__> diego76, en sistema - preferencias - atajos de teclado puedes asignar a esos botones funciones
<Guest40292> estaba pensando una alternativa totalmente web, estilo logmein
<diego76> a ver...
<molocoize> tuquito
<diego76> fosco no funciona :(
<diego76> es mas la linea de accesos directos que ademas tiene una funcion de bloqueo no está encendida en ubuntu
<fosco__> no acabo de entender lo que dices
<diego76> esta notebook tiene arriba del teclado unos botones iluminados que son accesos directos y en el medio tiene una serie de punto iluminados que  sirve para varias cosas, una de ellas bloquea la pantalla si se hace un barrido con el dedo. no es gran cosa de importancia pero queria ver si podia tenerlo habilitado
<jgaviria> saludos, alguien me puede recomendar una buena guia, lectura, libro sobre certificados digitales openssl, gracias.
<jgaviria> y agencias de certificacion para instalarla en mi ubuntu ... ahora estoy usango gnomit
<cousteau> diego76, ejecuta xev, pulsa esos botones y a ver qué códigos te salen... normalmente algo de "XF86Nosequé"
<diego76> no pasa nada
<cousteau> uf... pues entonces a saber
<diego76> no importa gracias
<jorechp> una consulta como puedo hacer para compartir un directorio donde la gente pueda poner archivos pero no borrarlos
<jorechp> Alguien sabe como puedo hacer un directorio de escritura pero que no puedan borrar lo que hay dentro de el
<mimecar> crea el directorio en un cd
<jamesjedimaster> asi tal cual no se puede: el permiso de escritura aplica tambien para borrar
<hashashin> nas
<jorechp> Es que tengo un cibercafe y tengo las pcs compartidas al servidor los clientes son win xp y la server ubuntu 10.10 pero queria que pudieran copair a la carpeta pero no borrar de ella
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres que puedan copiar cosas en el servidor?
<hashashin> en samba tienes la opcion create mask, que igual serviria 0444 o algo así
<yarinse> queria preguntar, si instalo la version 11 ubuntu y dejo el home antiguo que montaba con U9.04... me funcionara?
<hashashin> osea create mask = 0444
<mimecar> yarinse: depende de cada programa
<hashashin> o 0440 o 0400 ...
<mimecar> hashashin: permisos de escritura y de borrado son lo mismo
<yarinse> claro...  pero no se autoactualiza cada programa?
<mimecar> sin alguna herramienta más avanzada no se puede hacer eso
<yarinse> mimecar,
<mimecar> yarinse: si un programa utiliza otro formato de datos en la nueva versión
<mimecar> o lo importe o no te funcionarán
<yarinse> que hago, una instalacion nueva??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> esperar que el programa use bien una configuración antigua
<yarinse> vale, entonces me dejo mi antuguo home?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> pero haz un backup de todos tus datos antes de actualizar
<yarinse> hay algo con que hacer un backup?
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> si te falla la actualización tendrás que recuperar los datos de algún sitio
<jorge> clonezilla lo mejor para backup
<yarinse> mimecar, pregunto si hay alguna aplicacion con que hacer un backup?
<mimecar> con hacer un backup del home suele ser suficiente
<yarinse> ahhh vale
<mimecar> grsync o tu mismo con nautilus
<jorechp> mimecar,  es por que no dejo que impriman desde las pcs por que se imprime mucho y la gente despues dice que no es de ellos,
<mimecar> que cada usuario tenga su propia carpeta para imprimir
<mimecar> y que solo tenga acceso el usuario
<mimecar> si lo borra, es que tiene que aprender a usar el teclado
<jorge> <jorge> alguien sabe como pausar el juk por teclado
<jamesjedimaster> jorechp: entonces te convendria hacer un directorio compartido en cada cliente para que desde ahi tu lleves el archivo al servidor e imprimir
<jorechp> no lo habi pensado asi
<guampa> jorechp: se puede hacer un dir solo escritura usando el bit sticky
<mimecar> el bit sticky no se usa para eso guampa
<mimecar> es para que un programa se ejecute como root sin tener los permisos
<guampa> ??
<guampa> eso es setuid
<guampa> man chmod
<guampa> y se usa para ejecutar con otras credenciales, no solo root aunque si comunmente
<mimecar> l sticky bit se utiliza con directorios. Cuando se le asigna a un directorio, significa que los elementos que hay en ese directorio sólo pueden ser renombrados o borrados por el propietario del elemento, el propietario del directorio o el usuario root, aunque el resto de usuarios tenga permisos de escritura.
<guampa> exacto
<mimecar> si
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> alguien utiliza sound-juicer?
<Jakeukalane> yo utilizaba grip pero el último backport es de la versión 9.10
<Jakeukalane> (son extractores de cd de audio)
<cousteau> yo uso Exaile, es un reproductor que también permite ripear CDs
<cousteau> y bueno, Aqualung, y supongo que casi cualquier reproductor
<daniel_> Hola. tengo problemas para abrir la libreta de direcciones de ubuntu one en evolution
<daniel_> El mensaje me informa que he introducido un URI erroneo o el servidor LDAP es inaccesible
<daniel_> que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> si la dirección es correcta, el servidor está caido
<mimecar> si antes te funcionaba y ahora no puede ser cosa del servidor
<daniel_> sabes cual debería ser la dirección correcta?
<mimecar> no he usado ubuntu one
<daniel_> es la primera vez que intento usarla
<daniel_> no he modificado nada
<mimecar> ¿te habrás creado una cuenta en ubuntu one no?
<daniel_> si, claro
<daniel_> en las propiedades de la libreta de direcciones de evolution para ubuntu one tengo tildado que el server es Desktop CouchDB
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado esa información?
<ScaN> asd
<forces> La chaaaampioonsss!!!
<Jakeukalane> uh, no recordaba
<luckatoni> Buenas, alguien me puede decir como actualizar a gnome 3? gracias
<mimecar-away> luckatoni: solo lo puedes hacer desde ubuntu 11.04
<luckatoni> umm
<mimecar-away> si después quieres quitar gnome 3 tendrás que reinstalar gnome 2
<mimecar-away> también perderás unity en el proceos
<mimecar-away> proceso
 * mimecar-away no está
<luckatoni> entonces si tengo 10.10 no puedo?xd
<daniel_> si se puede
<luckatoni> pues me podrias decir como?xd
<daniel_> por ejemplo aqui> http://www.electrorincon.com/instalar-gnome-3-en-ubuntu-10-10-desde-repositorios/2011-04
<luckatoni> ok, supongo que me valdra, muchas gracias por la molestia
<mimecar> para el próximo que quiera ponerse gnome 3
<mimecar> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so  they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).  This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and  MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM.  There is no downgrade process.
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta, alguien de ustedes sabe como habilitar la webcam de un laptop toshiba satellite l645d?
<mimecar> resumiendo, si lo ponéis os podéis quedar sin sistema
<xangua> gkahn: no la puedes ver con cheese¿
<gkahn> xangua, voy a probar, lo voy a instalar ahora...
<gkahn> lo que pasa es que acabo de instalar openmeetings y quiero probarlo
<jamesjedimaster> mimecar: se que es tarde, pero eso pudo quedar en el topic, ya maniana todos se van a regodear de gusto de usar gnome3 en la version para la cual fue escrito
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: inclusdo para ubuntu 11.04 es un paquete EXPERIMENTAL
<mimecar> te puede romper el sistema y no tienes forma de quitarlo
<gkahn> excelente xangua, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!!
<jamesjedimaster> cierto, lo que viene nuevo es unity, gnome3 va a venir en el siguiente fedora
<mimecar> en ubuntu seguirán con unity
<xangua> gkahn: bien por ti, yo tengo un error que no m permite visualizarla con cheese por el momento :S
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: ubuntu se ha decidido por unity, fedora por gnome 3
<mimecar> un PPA para un programa normal vale, pero para el entorno de escritorio..
<forces> la championss!
<Portocent> hola muchachos, quisiera saber como hago para quitar el entorno de escritorio xfce
<mimecar> lo puedes quitar desde el centro de software
<Portocent> lo que sucede es que intale el entorno de escritorio de lubuntu, y ahora a veces me inicia con xfce
<mimecar> en el login seleccionas el entorno que quieres usar
<xangua> en google busca: pure gnome
<xangua> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<xangua> también sirve para remover kubuntu/xfce aunque parece que no están actualizadas las instrucciones
<Portocent> pero saben como me desago del xubuntu y que me quede solo el lubuntu
<mimecar> Portocent: si quitas todo xubuntu es posible que quites partes del sistema
<Portocent> ahi hay unas instrucciones para quitar xubuntu e instalar gnome, pero mi pregunta es si me sirve para que quede lubuntu
<Portocent> lo que quiero quitar es solo el entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> mientras tengas conexión a la red, después de quitar xfce desde el centro de software instala el metapaquete de lxde
<Portocent> bueno, saben como de desago de xfce?
<fosco_> Portocent: ya te lo han dicho
<mimecar> quitar xfce desde el centro de software
<fosco_> esa web tiene instrucciones pmuy claras
<fosco_> !puregnome
<kubot> Si quieres desisntalar todo lo relacionado con kde/kubuntu visita https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome.
<Portocent> si yo las lei, pero en esa web quitan xfce e instalan genome
<xangua> tons nadamás quita xfce y ya wey :S
<xangua> ......
<fosco_> Portocent: quitan xfce, ya está, no necesitas más
<Portocent> ok
<fosco_> si ves q al acabar te falta algo instalas el paquete lubuntu-desktop
<Portocent> ok gracias, aunque ese paquete ya lo instale
<Portocent> ya lo puse a desinstalar
<ivancp> haber que hay para hoy
<nenillo> hola
<chilicuil> hola nenillo
<rbndj8> buennas
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar a instalar una targeta de audio usb
<braiam> rbndj8: tiene algún problema?
<rbndj8> me acabo de comprar una tageta de sonido usb y quiero instalarla
<braiam> rbndj8: entonces, porque no tratas de conectarla al puerto USB y si presenta un problema con ubuntu entonces nos avisas
<rbndj8> es k no la veo instalada
<braiam> rbndj8: pero ya la conectaste?
<rbndj8> si
<braiam> rbndj8: has intentado reproducir algo?
<rbndj8> ya e reproducido audio pero la usb no hace nada
<rbndj8> estoy usando audacious
<braiam> rbndj8: verifica las preferencias de audio, revisa si usa tu tarjeta usb
<rbndj8> ya ise eso pero no hace nada solo escucho la musica en las bocinas de la pc
<braiam> rbndj8: entonces cambia la salida para que use la tarjeta usb
<MaRk-I> rbndj8: en preferencias de audio, hardware tiene que estar la usb seleccionada y tambien en "output"
<braiam> correcto
<rbndj8> a tambien tengo windows emuloado y tampoco la puedo ver
<rbndj8> digame algo no tengo que intalar drivers
<MaRk-I> rbndj8: si arreglas las cosas una por una seria mas facil.... te cambias del USB a windows
<rbndj8> ok
<rbndj8> bueno entoces ayudenme a configuarlo en ubuntu
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-28
<Souperman> osea no puedo establecer una cuenta de irc dentro de empathy en 10.10?
<Souperman> voy a tener que seguir usando web guis
<Souperman> D: no tengo ningun cliente de irc por default en 10.10, y esta maquina no es mia asi que no tengo la contraseña de root...
<MaRk-I> Souperman: empathy necesita el paquete "telepathy-idle" para que se conecte a IRC
<dannyLopez68> buena
<dannyLopez68> s
<dannyLopez68> no puedo ver lo que esta enscriot en hindi en las paginas web
<dannyLopez68> que paquete de idioma me hace falta o como instalo el Hindi?
<linux-genesis> hola
<linux-genesis> buenas tardes
<linux-genesis> tengo un problema con el firefox y flas player en ubuntu lucid
<linux-genesis> alguien sabe al respecto
<linux-genesis> me dice que el flash player dejo de funcionar
<linux-genesis> ya baje el nuevo flash player, lo pegue en todas las direcciones posibles que dice plugins de firefox4
<linux-genesis> y nada
<linux-genesis> ademas cuando me sale el mensaje de flash player dejo de funcionar el audio se me quita
<linux-genesis> a alguien le a sucedido esto con ubuntu lucid?
<newuser> hola necesito ayuda para hacer una particion win en el disco sin formatear
<eliricci> hola, ésta es la computadora de mi amiga elizabeth, le he instalado ubuntu 10.04 espero ella pueda consultarles sus dudas. yo soy ivedci89
<newuser> hay alguien?
<eliricci> si
<eliricci> que pasa newuser?
<newuser> necesito ayuda para hacer una particion en el disco sin formatear
<newuser> necesito win para correr unos programas de edicion de audio
<newuser> y es mas facil con una particion
<newuser> pero no puedo formatear el disco
<eliricci> ya tienes ubuntu?
<newuser> sisi
<newuser> tengo solo ubuntu
<eliricci> si necesitas windows solo para edicion de audio...entonces instala una maquina virtual
<newuser> me consume toda la compu
<eliricci> y trabaja ahi dentro
<tornado_> buenas.
<eliricci> cuanto tienes de ram?
<newuser> hay forma de hacer una particion para instalar win sin formatear?
<newuser> 1gb
<newuser> pero tengo un micro viejo
<Iker> Salu2 :)
<MaRk-I> newuser: lo mas facil seria usar el livecd y redimensionar las particiones "sin montarlas"
<eliricci> bueno dale 200MB de ram a tu maquina virtual
<newuser> no me correria los soft
<newuser> necesito todo el rendimiento
<newuser> si no tira mucha latencia
<eliricci> ah ok
<newuser> Mark como es eso?
<newuser> hay riesgo de perder todo?
<eliricci> que es exactamente lo que haces en win? tal puedo ayudarte a encontrar el modo de hacerlo en ubuntu
<Iker> Cuál es la opción para reinstalar Ubuntu sin perder ni programas ni configuraciones????
<tornado_> nadie tiene problemas
<Iker> çAlguien sabe?
<tornado_> para entrar a hotmail
<tornado_> o usar emesene?
<tornado_> no me conectan
<tornado_> las demas webs si me funcionan normalmente
<newuser> estoy buscando hace mucho y no encuentro forma de instalar ni ableton live ni reason con ubuntu
<newuser> necesito esa particion
<newuser> se puede hacer=?
<newuser> MaRk-I como puedo hacer eso mark
<eliricci> cuentame que es lo que hacen esos programas... (yo no conozco software de windows... hace mas de dos años que no le uso mas que en el trabajo con autoCAD)
<MaRk-I> newuser: con gparted y si hay riesgo de perder datos si lo haces mal
<eliricci> newuser
<newuser> por eso les pido ayuda
<newuser> hay forma de hacerlo bien?
<newuser> ?
<newuser> eli necesito esos softs no pasa por que hacen los necesito
<newuser> laburo con eso, tengo proyectos y sesiones en esos softs
<eliricci> yo siempre he tenido presente que primero se instala windows y luego ubuntu... al revez es un desastre el resultadso
<newuser> con extensiones propias de esos softs
<newuser> aah ok
<newuser> entonces no hay salida
<eliricci> formatea todo con windows... y luego instalas ubuntu ...
<Iker> Reintalr el GRUB2 en el MBR y a correr.
<newuser> no puedo formatear
<newuser> ya fue
<eliricci> es un quilombo eso...
<eliricci> Iker
<Iker> Qué va, es eencillísimo.
<Iker> Si sólo fuese ese el problema no hay dolor.
<Iker> Oye, elricci, hay más salas de Ubuntu en español?
<newuser> existe un sistema operativo que no te rompa las pelotas?
<Iker> Ninguno.
<Iker> No existe SO perfecto.
<Iker> :)
<MaRk-I> newuser: http://youtu.be/xuYhjtpWZuc
<MaRk-I> ahi te explica como redimensionar particiones
<Iker> Para qué la redimensión?
<Iker> Si se pude saber...............
<MaRk-I> Iker: para hacer una particion e instalar otro SO
<Iker> Se supone que no hay espacio sin particionar en el disco............
<Iker> No sería más sencillo añadir otro disco?
<Iker> no?
<Iker> Esto siempre es así de lento?
<newuser> y si lo hago en un externo q no tiene SO pero q tampoco puedo formatear
<newuser> es lo mismo?
<Iker> Te va andar a tirones el seven.
<Iker> O lo que sea.
<newuser> xp
<Iker> Portátil o escritorio?
<newuser> portatil
<newuser> con un disco externo y uno interno
<Iker> interno de cuánto?
<newuser> 250
<newuser> externo de 930
<Iker> Está lleno?
<newuser> pero no puedo formatear ninguno
<newuser> nooo
<newuser> tengo 100gb libres
<newuser> y puedo liberar mas
<Iker> Pues intla ahí!!
<Iker> Tienes 100 gigas libres en una partición o tienes 100 gigas de espacio sin particionar?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Iker> Hola Sergio.
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<Iker> Sergio, Cuál es la opción para reinstalar Ubuntu sin perder ni programas ni configuraciones????
<SergioMeneses> Iker, pues al insertar el cd con la 11.04 el te da la opcion no de instalar sino de actualizar el sistema
<SergioMeneses> si es lo q preguntas?
<SergioMeneses> o no?
<Iker> Podría ser...........
<Iker> Y si quisiera hacerlo conservando el !0.10 ya instalado?
<m4v> tendrías que instarla 11.04 en otra particion.
<Iker> No no, digo reparando con el CD del 10.10, se podría hacer igual?
<m4v> no entiendo.
<SergioMeneses> iker pues podrias instalar en la misma particion pero perderias los datos
<Iker> Perdería datos, programas intlados y configuraciones.
<Iker> En windows hay una opción al instlar que es "reparar".
<Iker> Eso quiero.
<Iker> La que te guarda las configuraciones y los archivos en "Winold".
<SergioMeneses> Iker, lka verda no la conozco :s
<rigoleto> hola
<rigoleto> un clon rigoleto_ xd
<Iker> Ya, he leído que eso se puede hacer con el alternateCD.
<Iker> Pero no encuentro mucha info al respecto.
<m4v> Iker: bueno, si tienes el home en otra partición puedes instalar 10.10 en la partición de la raíz sin tocar el home, sería un "reparar". Pero recuerda que linux no es windows.
<rigoleto> una consulta existe la forma de conectarse a un satelite bia wifi gracias
<Iker> Ya, m4v, pero de esa manera pierdo los progrmas instlado y demás.
<m4v> rigoleto: ehhh... no?
<rigoleto> m4v tu sabes porque razon
<m4v> rigoleto: porque son 2 cosas distintas?
<Iker> Algo así: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqesrVhdPQM
<rigoleto> pero exiten conecciones rurales conectadas a internet
<m4v> rigoleto: usaran un servicio de internet satelital supongo.
<rigoleto> ok si
<dannyLopez68> se que con tar -C me descomprime en una carpeta pero no se la sintaxis correcta alguna sugerencia?
<Iker> Wifi rural se llama.
<riveryk> buenas noches!!!:.... alguien me puede decir si es posble instalar live messenger con wine o algo asi en ubuntu 10.10 ????
<m4v> !tar dannyLopez68
<kubot> dannyLopez68: Los archivos tar.bz2 y tar.gz no son ejecutables, son archivos comprimidos, «tar -xvzf archivo.tar.gz » o « tar -xvjf archivo.tar.bz2 » para descomprimirlos, o usa el gestor de archivadores file-roller (ubuntu) o ark (kubuntu).
<Iker> Kubot, la mejor manera de reparar una instalación de Ubuntu?
<kubot> Iker: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Iker> Vengaaa!
<sancas> alguien q use banshee y me pueda decir como exportar la base de datos de mi musica? :D
<Iker> Venga, dime.
<sancas> a q te referis con reparar??
<Iker> Aque tengo fallos en mi sistema y qusiera que funcionase como reciñen instlado pero sin perder datos, programas instlados ni configuración.
<m4v> que fallos?
<sancas> y no tenes
<Iker> Faloos? Es un poco largo de explicar.
<sancas> pero seria mas facil  asi :D
<Iker> Básicamente no me monta ciertas particiones ni los pendrives ni el cdrom.
<luciano_> viva! mañana es el release day !!
<sancas> no te las monta automaticamente o aunq la montes por consola tampoco??
<Iker> Por consola sí, no todas las particones, pero sí la mayoría.
<Iker> No las monta al arrancar sistema.
<sancas> aaaa entonces no hablamos de pendrives??
<sancas> sino q solo de particiones
<sancas> son ntfs?
<Iker> De todo un poco.
<m4v> Iker: sería más fácil ayudarte si sabemos que es lo que pasó con tu sistema. No hay una función "reparar" en ubuntu
<Iker> Los pendirves no se montan automáticamente al conectarlos al sistema.
<sancas> ninguno?
<pipo65> buenas
<m4v> hiciste algo antes de que ocurriera eso?
<pipo65> alguien sabe como restablesco por defecto al pidgin
<Iker> Mira, con mi sistema pasó que añadí un nuevo disco duro y le metí hackintosh y me jodío los arranques de Windows los grubs y algún perfil de usuario.
<Iker> Ya he recuperado todos los cargadores de arranque pero las instlaciones de Ubuntu se quedóa así.
<Iker> Cosa que no me ha pasado con Backtrack que funciona bien con el Conqueror.
<m4v> tienes el home separado en otra particion?
<pipo65> m4v: me explique bien
<Iker> Creo que ha trastocao alguna tabla de particones y debe haber algún sector de algún dsico bailando por ahí.
<Iker> Sí, /home separado.
<pipo65> por ejemplo si quieres restablecer el firefox
<pipo65> borras en el home el directorio .firefox
<guampa> ah, pipo65, .purple
<m4v> es complicado hacer lo que dices, reparar el sistema sin tocar lo que instalaste y configuraste, no existe la magia, no sabés que lo que instalaste no está afectado?
<pipo65> y cuando abres de nuevo el firefox genera un directorio nuevo
<Iker> Tampoco me abre el Disk Utility.
<pipo65> gracias guampa
<guampa> np
<Iker> Creo que todo lo demás anda bien, es sólo lo referente a los disco duros y demás dispositivos de almacenamiento.
<m4v> Iker: lo mejor que se me ocurre es instalar ubuntu encima en la raiz y dejar solo el home, vas a tener que instalar paquetes nuevos. Pero no hay mucho más.
<sancas> Iker, xq no intentamos reparar un problema por uno
<thomashc> hay diccionario de español para gnome?
<m4v> al menos así te aseguras que queda todo como estaba.
<Iker> Encima?  Esa instalación requiere formateo previo?
<sancas> haber escribe en consola groups "tusuario" sin comillas
<sancas> y decime q te tira
<Iker> Ya lo he intentado por mi cuenta Sancas, pero se me amontonan los problemas.
<sancas> solo decime q te tira
<pipo65> guampa: no sabes como quito los estados nuevos que cree en pidgin
<m4v> Iker: normalmente se formatea la raiz, pero puedes instalar sin formatear, ahí capaz que no perdes los programas instalados, pero el config puede sobreescribirse
<dabor> thomashc, cuando instalas el idioma se instala el dic
<pipo65> aun borrando purple no se ba
<Iker> esa sería buena solución m4v.
<m4v> Iker: tienes que usar el particionado manual y ver que no se formateé nada.
<guampa> pipo65: sin borrar todo el perfil? hace un grep -Rl "alguna parte del estado" ~/.purple y a lo mejor te lista algun file, en ese caso lo editas
<guampa> probablemente sea algun xml
<sancas> Iker, tireme el resultado de groups 'usuario'
<thomashc> dabor: sí, pero me da errores.
<Iker> edu@edu-GA-MA785GT-UD3H:~$ groups edu
<Iker> edu : edu adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse netdev lpadmin admin sambashare ifuse
<dabor> thomashc, ???
<Iker> sancas, intuyes problemas con los permisos?
<thomashc> dabor: No se puede encontrar el servidor
<sancas> instituia :D
<thomashc> "es.dict.org"
<Iker> Sí, yo también.
<dabor> Iker, las particiones que no se cargan al inicio estan definidas en /etc/fstab?
<Iker> Sí dabor, edité a mano el fstab.
<dabor> thomashc, aah ok, ese es otro diccionario
<dabor> Iker, sudo mount -a te dá algun error? ya miraste los logs del sistema?
<Iker> S dabor ese comando me monta la mayoría de particiones, pero otras me da error.
<sancas> te las monta todas ^^ o lo intenta
<Iker> Los logs no me revelan nada esclarecedor.
<thomashc> dabor: sí, para el aplicación de diccinario
<Iker> Lo intenta y da error, unmountable device creo que era.
<sancas> Iker, pero el fstab lo editastes poniendo los uuid de los dispositivos va?
<pipo65> guampa:
<Iker> Luego, hay una partición en la que Gparted me da eroor de superblock.
<pipo65> no entendi bien
<Iker> Sí con UIDD, con ID, etc.
<sancas> Iker, tener la ultima version del gparted?
<Iker> Eso no sé, pero creo que será bastante reciente.
<Iker> GParted 0.6.2
<sancas> Iker, realese 0.8 :)
<sancas> pero bueno... no creo q te sirva de mucho q se corrija ese error :s
<Iker> Couldn find valid filesystem superblock.
<Iker> Vaya, ahora me sale otra partición con el mismo error.
<Iker> He estado con el testdisk y me ha producido más errorres.
<guampa> pipo65: te pregunte si querias borrar la config completa del pidgin o solo los estados personalizados
<guampa> si es solo los estados te pase una manera que se me ocurre que pueda llegar a server
<guampa> *servir
<sancas> nombre Iker creo q si podras solucionar tu problema pero no soy el mas indicado para ayudar :)
<pipo65> guampa:
<pipo65> borro todo
<sancas> yo te recomiendo q guardes mejor tu config e instales el 11.04 ya va a estar el realese :P
<Iker> Quién sería el indicado?
<Iker> Me da pereza guardar configuraciones e instalar todo de nuevo.
<sancas> Iker, hay un mag q es vergon pero no esta online :)
<Iker> La verdad, que casi prefiero sobrevivir con eos pequeños errores.
<Iker> Vergon, intentaré buscarle, voy de tu parte, sancas. :-/
<sancas> jajaja erUrls creo q se llama
<sancas> o algo asi
<sancas> me ha ayudado varias veces :)
<dannyLopez68> m4v: si para descomprimirlo si se que es así, pero tengo que tener la carpeta creada o se crea con el comando?
<Iker> erURls, a ver si me acuerdo............
<Iker> Gracias sancas y m4v.  Hora de dormir.
<Iker> Nos vemos!
<sancas> vapues loco sino a googlear :D
<Iker> Jarto ya de googlear.
<Iker> en fins!
<m4v> dannyLopez68: ni idea, probá a ver que pasa :P
<dannyLopez68> ok
<dannyLopez68> pero entonces la sitaxis seria tar -xfvC carpeta /aqui/la/carpeta.tar ?
<MrBean> hola, ubuntu 11.4 va a traer firefox 4?
<sancas> MrBean, podes ver todo eso en distrowatch
<sancas> pero si lo va a traer :)
<pipo65> guampa:
<pipo65> como ba
<pipo65> no se por q me tiro una especie de bug
<pipo65> el pidgin
<pipo65> pero encontre la solucion
<pipo65> elimine la carpeta purple
<pipo65> y despues cerre session
<pipo65> y ya cuando cree la cuenta de nuevo esos estados nuevos no estaba
<guampa> y si cualquier cosa que sea config del pidgin esta en esa carpeta
<guampa> historial, estados, etc
<MrBean> aja ya lo vi gracias
<tornado_> pregunta
<tornado_> actualizar ubuntu de 10.04
<tornado_> a 10.10
<tornado_> demora mucho?
<MrBean> tornado: tienes que bajartre como 600 MBs si mal no recuerdo
<MrBean> asi que depende de tu coenxion
<tornado_> 600mbs?
<tornado_> no es mucho :D
<tornado_> con cual comando?
<MrBean> o eran 300MB? es bastante, son unas horas.
<tornado_> apt-get upgrade?
<MrBean> por la linea de coandos? mejor usa el synaptic
<MrBean> busca en google pero creo que es apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ;  apt-get dist-upgrade
<tornado_> ok gracias
<tornado_> sr. bean
<MrBean> pregunta: da igual si uso el CLI y synaptic? no hay posibles problemas?
<MrBean> si da igual.
<nanovany> hey camaradas, mañana desde ke hora estara disponible la actualizacion para el 11.04 ::D:D::D:Dd
<m4v> nanovany: alguna hora, no hay una fijada.
<guampa> no se sabe todavia nanovany
<nanovany> rayos, y akiero actualizar ahahhaha
<nanovany> espero y salga mejor que la 10.10
<nanovany> gracias por los datos :D
<Reisilver> cómo va el proceso de actualización de distro instalada a distro nueva ya se mejoro el proceso de éxito en un 95 % XD?¿?¿
<MrBean> verdad que mañana es 28.
<kruckss> xD
<kruckss> si
<MrBean> mi imagen favorita fue la de intrepid ibex, la del escritorio.
<MrBean> en españa me encontre una muchacha que sabia que era un ibex jejeje
<kruckss> lucid lyn
<MrBean> me voy chao.
<rendero> !isitout
<kubot> Sí! Ya salió.
<m4v> no le hagan caso a kubot, no sabe lo que dice
<virusuy> alguien sabe a que hora se lanza natty ?
<m4v> no.
<rendero> dijeron a las 23 hora samoa
<rendero> 1 dia 7 horas mas ...
<|SonGoku|> Buenas noches
<kruckss> mm
<kruckss> se rumorea hasta que sea
<kruckss> dia 28 en todo el mundo
<rendero> esto dijo el operador en #ubuntu-release-party <PartyBot1> fisch246: Was scheduled for 29 Apr, 11:00 (Samoa time), but now that you've asked, it's been delayed by 1 hour. es 11, no 23 hs, o sea 19 horas mas. quizas en 19 horas mas sea 28 de abril en todo el mundo
<guampa> que gmt es samoa?
<kruckss> jaja alguien que tradusca porque no entiendo
<|SonGoku|> jajaj iba a pedir lo mismojajaaj
<kruckss> xD
<rendero> gmt-11
<m4v> muevan las charla sobre el release de Natty a #ubuntu-es-offtopic por favor.
<|SonGoku|> y eso que quiere decir?
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<rendero> gmt-11 es la zona horaria de samoa
<guampa> ...
<|SonGoku|> que mala onda el bot
<kruckss> xD ya no echaron
<rendero> lo que dijeron es que la salida del nuevo ubuntu esta agendada para el 29 de abril 11 hs hora samoa, pero ya que preguntan esta demorado una hora. ahora que mire bien seria el 29, o sea en 1 dia 19 horas
<ale1965> hola a tod@s... ;-)
<ale1965> alguien despierto... ?
<ale1965> alguna novedad de Ubuntu 11.04 final... ?
<ale1965> gracias.... ;-)
<cdggcdgg> hola
<cdggcdgg> ¿Saben a que hora van a darle ruenda suelta a ubuntu 11.04?
<dzup> hmm otra version va salir?
<cdggcdgg> xD claro
<dzup> de seguro estara en laweb oficial
<dzup> ando en intrepid :p
<cdggcdgg> que es eso?
<dzup> el 9.10 creo
<cdggcdgg>  :o
<cdggcdgg> no te gusta unity?
<dzup> desde que puse ubuntu por primera vez aqui jamas la he cambiado
<guampa> intrepid es 8.10 :O
<cdggcdgg> ese yo creo que ni es soportado
<cdggcdgg> o si?
<dzup> de hecho es elunico ubuntu que jamas he puesto
<dzup> no y no trae parches
<cdggcdgg> usas otros SO ?
<dzup> si
<cdggcdgg> Cuales=?
<dzup> como todos
<cdggcdgg> pero tus favoritos?
<dzup> aqui solo bsd linux centos, ubuntu y win vista
<cdggcdgg> Free bsd ?
<dzup> si
<cdggcdgg> yo tengo ganas de instalarlo
<cdggcdgg> pero no me he atrevido
<Souperman> instalalo en una virtualbox
<cdggcdgg> Cierto no había pensado eso
<cdggcdgg> xD
<dzup> heh, no es lo mismo, virtualbox no me gusta
<cdggcdgg> bueno pero pa probar no es tan mal
<cdggcdgg> Ustedes que particione recomiendan hacer?
<cdggcdgg> yo solo hago /home
<cdggcdgg> pero he visto que es bueno poner /boot también
<guampa> porque?
<cdggcdgg> pues por que mañana u hoy voy a hacer una instalación xD
<guampa> no lo del /boot
<cdggcdgg> solo /home y raiz?
<Souperman> yo solo tengo / y /home
<Souperman> despues tengo otra particion en /media/sdb3
<cdggcdgg> tambien he visto que /tmp para los que editan cosas
<dzup>  /swap / /home
<cdggcdgg> ah y raíz de cuanto?
<dzup> yo tengo 10g
<dzup> pero igual mi linux psrt es muy chica
<cdggcdgg> mmm
<cdggcdgg> y lo tienes lleno?
<dzup> no, quedan 5g libres
<cdggcdgg> pues me parece que eso está bien  para mi
<cdggcdgg> no tengo mucho espacio
<cdggcdgg> al final tengo una particion para las series y eso
<dzup> yo tengo 120g total y tengo 4 os y virtual corro 3 mas
<dzup> pero sot raro:p
<dzup> soy*
<cdggcdgg> jeje
<cdggcdgg> yo solo tengo 2 SO
<cdggcdgg> tenía 3 pero jodí el otro
<cdggcdgg> intentando instalar windows 7 xD
<cdggcdgg> eso es que mi PC ya no quiere windows xD
<Souperman> yo ahora deje solo xubuntu como base y corro windows dentro de una maquina virtual para las aplicaciones nativas como la famila adobe u office que no puedo reemplazar facilmente para mi hermano que tiene que usarlas como herramientas de trabajo
<cdggcdgg> pero para que te vaya bien necesitas mucha ram no?
<cdggcdgg> o k es lo que se necesita?
<Souperman> que cosa? a la maquina virtual yo le asigne 512 de ram, pero podria darle 1gb
<cdggcdgg> y si va fluido?
<Souperman> seh, ni te das cuenta cuando lo pones en pantalla completa de que estas usando una maquina virtual
<cdggcdgg> y cuales son las especificaciones de tu pc?
<Souperman> es una amd64 con 2gb de ram, un disco de 250gb y otro de 500gb, una placa de video nvidia 7200
<cdggcdgg> ah esa gráfica me deja frito
<cdggcdgg> yo tengo integrada  :|
<dannyLopez68> tengo un tema en wav y no me suena, pero quiero convertirlo a mp3 alguna recomendaciṕn?
<cdggcdgg> mejor a ogg no ?
<kakashi> Hola compañeros, tengo un problema desde ayer y es que no puedo accesar "lugares" en mi PC, mi distro es la 10.10
<Souperman> probaste abriendo /home/nombredeusuario ?
<cdggcdgg> kakashi: en la terminal pon "sudo nautilus"
<kakashi> Y es un error super raro porque cuando intento accesar "Lugares" me abre el ARIO
<cdggcdgg> y ve a la carpeta home
<Souperman> ario?
<kakashi> voy a chequear un momento
<cdggcdgg> es decir te cambiaron el shrotcut
<kakashi> Con sudo nautilus si puedo accesar cualquier carpeta
<cdggcdgg> entonces
<cdggcdgg>  y si vas como usuario normal lo puedes ver?
<kakashi> me refiero al acceso a "Lugares" en el Menú normal
<dannyLopez68> cdggcdgg: lo de oog me lo dices a mi?
<kakashi> no como usuario normal no puedo
<cdggcdgg> ok entonces debes cambiar eso
<cdggcdgg> ni lo ves?
<cdggcdgg> dannyLopez68: si
<kakashi> como te digo, me abre el ARIO, no  tengo idea de porqué
<cdggcdgg> eso es un reproductor de música no?
<Souperman> dannyLopez68, instalaste los complementos de gstream?
<dannyLopez68> ok si es mejor el oog por lo libre pero el problema es que no me lo reconoce el iPod
<cdggcdgg> uff eso es dificil
<cdggcdgg> yo nunca lo he podido hacer
<dannyLopez68> Souperman: no, como los instalo?
<kakashi> si es un reproductor de música
<Souperman> !gstream
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gstream'.
<Souperman> D:
<cdggcdgg> kakashi: ve a sistema y preferencia y menu
<cdggcdgg> o algo así
<dannyLopez68> a es un reproductor
<Souperman> !gstreamer
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gstreamer'.
<kakashi> ok voy
<Souperman> que raro, bueno en el centro de software de ubuntu, busca gstreamer
<kakashi> menú principal?
<cdggcdgg> pero lugares es solo una pestaña me eqivoco?
<dannyLopez68> Souperman: desinstale el CSU por que tegno poco espacio
<dannyLopez68> :'(
<cdggcdgg> dannyLopez68: es pequeño el archivo?
<Souperman> ah, pues por synaptic
<cdggcdgg> or que por la red puedes hacerlo
<cdggcdgg> http://media.io/
<dannyLopez68> ok voy a probarl
<dannyLopez68> probar*
<Souperman> ok buenas noches gentes que la pasen lindo
<nanovany> hoy es el dia pa actualizar
<nanovany> ke les parece el ubuntu 11.04?
<cdggcdgg> yo no lo he usado todavía
<cdggcdgg> se ve bonito
<cdggcdgg> pero poco configurable
<nanovany> ni yo, no me gusta nada de beta xD hasta hoy me espere
<cdggcdgg> eso solo de lo que he visto
<nanovany> poco configurable?
<cdggcdgg> nose es lo que me parece
<kakashi> Alguien podría echarme una mano con mi problema de no poder acceder a "Lugares"
<kakashi> Tengo un problema extrañísimo y es que cuando trato de accesar alguna carpeta de "Lugares" se me abre el reproductor de música ARIO
<cdggcdgg> pero en sistema tambien no?
<kakashi> Sistema si funciona normal
<cdggcdgg> mmm ok
<dannyLopez68> alguno de Uds utiliza el ZAP (owas)
<fabian25> holas a todos
<cdggcdgg> hola
<fabian25> q tal aun no lanzan el ubuntu 11
<cdggcdgg> si yo estoy esperando
<cdggcdgg>  :|
<fabian25> yo tambien
<cdggcdgg> has probado betas y alfas?
<fabian25> no
<cdggcdgg> me neither
<fabian25> y hace cuanto utilizas ubuntu
<cdggcdgg> la primera vez fue en la 6
<cdggcdgg> pero nunca me pase
<cdggcdgg> siempre había usado windows
<cdggcdgg> hasta ahora
<fabian25> si bueno yo para algunas cosas uso windows
<cdggcdgg> hace unos meses ya ni necesito windows
<cdggcdgg> a bueno solo para el ipod
<fabian25> a 1 si
<cdggcdgg> como?
<fabian25> no nada teclee mal creo q voy a cambiar de teclado
<fabian25> me esta dando lata
<cdggcdgg> jeje
<kakashi> cdggcdgg: ya arreglé el problema
<fabian25> y en q cosas sueles utilizar tu ubuntu
<fabian25> asi q problema?
<cdggcdgg> que era?
<cdggcdgg> o como lo arreglaste?
<cdggcdgg> yo uso ubuntu para todo lo que necesite xD
<cdggcdgg> bueno tambien pruebo otros SO
<kakashi> entrando con el nautilus, di click derecho con el mouse sobre las carpetas y decía. "abrir con ario"
<cdggcdgg> ah jaja
<cdggcdgg> y eso lo cambiaste tu?
<cdggcdgg> o fue que se cambio solo?
<kakashi> Así que le puse "abrir con otra aplicación" y escogí "navegador de archivos" y voilá
<kakashi> no se como se cambió sinceramente
<cdggcdgg> mmm bueno menos mal que lo arreglaste
<kakashi> bueno de agradezco tu ayuda y ahí queda la solución por si a alguien más le sucede
<kakashi> te agradezco que diga
<cdggcdgg> de nada jeje
<kakashi> los dejo porque tengo que ver el manga de naruto antes de acostarme, buenas noches
<cdggcdgg> literalmente nada xD
<cdggcdgg> buenas noches
<kakashi> je je :)
<fabian25> buenas noches
<dannyLopez68> si le di chmod a un archivo como hago para quitarcelo?
<cdggcdgg> con - ?
<dannyLopez68> chmod a-x?
<cdggcdgg> no se espera
<cdggcdgg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<cdggcdgg> mira en lo de comand line
<xwan> wenaaaaaaaaas
<dannyLopez68> !chmod
<kubot> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬ en español
<cdggcdgg> ah disculpa
<cdggcdgg> !sudo
<kubot> sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<xwan> alguien alguna ves tuvo problemas con gvim y pathogen?
<fabian25> me pueden decir que es este enlace  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<xwan> fabian25: parece ser una imagen en iso del ubuntu 11.04
<fabian25> pero sera el oficial
<cdggcdgg> seguramente es la daily de hoy
<fabian25> ?
<cdggcdgg> no creo
<cdggcdgg> puedes ir descargandolo e instalando
<cdggcdgg> y luego actualizas
<xwan> fabian25: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta#Download%20Beta
<cdggcdgg> ya no debe quedar mucho
<cdggcdgg> en Gran bretaña ya es hora
<fabian25> asi q hora es en gran bretaña?
<forces> ya salio ubuntu 11.04?
<fabian25> sigo esperando la pagina oficial no dice nada
<cdggcdgg> pues como las 8
<cdggcdgg> dejame busco la exacta
<cdggcdgg> los de ubuntu son de allá no?
<cdggcdgg> son las 7:12
<cdggcdgg> digamos que queda una hora
<fabian25> oigan parece q el enlace q les di es el official
<cdggcdgg> pero oficial de beta
<cdggcdgg> puede haber un minimo cambio
<cdggcdgg> yo prefiero descargarlo por torrent
<fabian25> asi porque desde la pagina aparece un enlace ubuntu-11.04-beta2
<cdggcdgg> y de 64bits
<fabian25> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<dannyLopez68> ya lo liberaron?
<xwan> cdggcdgg: y cómo lo descargas de torrent si se supone que "nadie lo tiene"?
<cdggcdgg> no digo cuando salga
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: no
<fabian25> hay alguna forma de actualizar mi ubuntu sin descargar el iso?
<cdggcdgg> creo que si
<cdggcdgg> en el actualizador va a apareces upgrade
<cdggcdgg> creo...
<fabian25> eso espero
<cdggcdgg> yo prefiero instalación limpia
<MaRk-I> atl+f2 update-manager -d
<fosco_> fabian25: si, una vez haya salido la version definitiva abres un terminal y ejecutas update-manager (sin sudo ni parámetros)
<fabian25> gracias
<fabian25> ya se me pegan los ojos de tanto esperar
<marlonclemente> buenas! quiero ingresar en mi terminal con sudo pero de una vez poner el password, Como se hace eso?
<marlonclemente> osea no quiero que la terminal me pregunte por mi password sino que de una vez escribir en una linea sudo y mi password
<fabian25> teclea su
<fabian25> y la contraseña de  root
<marlonclemente> mmm ok
<forces> ya salio?
<fabian25> nada
<marlonclemente> es posible hacerlo tambien con sudo
<marlonclemente> si ya salio
<forces> donde esta ubuntu 11.04!?
<forces> yo tengo las 12:35am y nada
<marlonclemente> fabian25 gracias
<fabian25> yo tengo las 1:37
<fabian25> de nada marlon
<cdggcdgg> yo el más tarde
<cdggcdgg> 2:08
<marlonclemente> 11:38 pm
<marlonclemente> a de ser hora USA
<fabian25> y cuanto falta para hora usa
<cdggcdgg> el que?
<marlonclemente> aqui son las 11:38
<marlonclemente> en california
<cdggcdgg> pero yo creo que será hora de gran bretaña
<cdggcdgg> digo lo de ubuntu
<marlonclemente> dicen que va a hacer lanzado en hora UTC
<fzeta> ieep!
<marlonclemente> en hora UTC ahorita es 6:41
<marlonclemente> del dia 28
<fabian25> eso quiere decir?
<marlonclemente> osea, A que horas lo pienzan lanzar
<marlonclemente> ??
<forces> no hay hora
<forces> ahorita que me acuerdo
<forces> de los lanzamientos anteriores, salian en la mañana
<forces> osea que faltan unas 6 - 8 aprox.
<marlonclemente> bueno buenas noches entonces jaja
<forces> el único que tenía hora fue la 10.10
<marlonclemente> sleep mode
<forces> porque lo sacaron el 10-10-10 a las 10:10:10 am
<fabian25> entonces este a las  11:04 xD
<marlonclemente> a pues este lo saca a las 11.04
<forces> haha
<dannyLopez68> xD
<forces> pueda ser
<forces> lo que pasa que con ubuntu 10.10, querían el 10 perfecto
<forces> por eso lo hicieron así
<cdggcdgg> ñ
<forces> n_n
<fabian25> bueno me voy a dormir buenas noches
<forces> #pijamada
<cdggcdgg> í
<marlonclemente> por cierto que trae de nuevo el 11.04
<marlonclemente> ??
<cdggcdgg> unity xD
<forces> cabal solo eso
<forces> xD
<forces> porque no trae gnome 3
<marlonclemente> y unity como se come?
<marlonclemente> :/
<forces> !unity | marlonclemente
<cdggcdgg> se come con la boca
<kubot> marlonclemente: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<forces> ya me dio hambre por estar esperando ubuntu
<marlonclemente> a comer unity entonces
<cdggcdgg> espero que sepa bien
<cdggcdgg> nos cuentas
<marlonclemente> al poner su "mi clave" en terminal facilmente dentro
<marlonclemente> pero al poner sudo "mi password" siempre me pregunta
<marlonclemente> cual es mi password
<marlonclemente> como hago para que en una sola linea entrar en sudo y que no me pregunte el password
<marlonclemente> ??
<marlonclemente> ~su [password] funciona pero con    ~sudo [password] no
<carnau> no es recomendable, además sudo no te va a dar un nuevo shell, simplemente ejecutará el comando que le pases con permisos de administrador.
<marlonclemente> se que no es recomendable pero en este caso nesecito sudo
<marlonclemente> no hay otra manera
<marlonclemente> por que estoy en secure mode
<marlonclemente> estoy haciendo un script pero nesecito poner todo en una linea
<carnau> ¿que quieres hacer? ¿Por que estás en secure mode?
<marlonclemente> por que en modo normal no funciona
<marlonclemente> al parecer se jodio la tarjeta grafica
<carnau> la única forma de que sudo no te pida password es editando el fichero /etc/sudoers. Ojo con esto por que te puedes quedar fuera.
<marlonclemente> mmm... interesante voy a ver que hago entonces
<carnau> !google editar sudoers ubuntu
<kubot> Asignar privilegios a usuarios o grupos con sudoers – I: <http://120linux.com/asignar-privilegios-a-usuarios-o-grupos-con-sudoers-i/>
<marlonclemente> ok se me ocurrio mejor poner privilegios a los archivos que quiero ejecutar en el shell asi no me meto con el sudo XD
<marlonclemente> es malo quitar los privilegios de algunos archivos del sistema y ponerselos a mi usuario
<marlonclemente> ??
<carnau> muy malo
<marlonclemente> que tan malo?
<carnau> lo suficiente como para que no lo hagas.
<marlonclemente> XD
<marlonclemente> ya lo hice XD
<carnau> hay otras opciones, puedes mirar "man su"
<marlonclemente> mmmm.... interesante
<marlonclemente> de todas formas no me funciono el truquito de camabiar prvilegios me sigue pidiendo acceso a root para cambiar el kernel
<cdggcdgg> no ya me voy a dormir
<cdggcdgg> no aguanto
<cdggcdgg> good night
<cdggcdgg> adios
<forces> igual yo
<forces> #dormir
<forces> mañana ya estara ubuntu 11.04
<forces> espero...
<forces> xD
<marlonclemente> #sudo mas internet
<marlonclemente> password: cafe
<marlonclemente> XD
<MaRk-I> «--- sabdfl (~sabdfl@ubuntu/member/sabdfl) has Left #ubuntu-release-party
<MaRk-I> mark shuttleworth
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<Morfeo> buenas
<Operador08> hola a todos... aun no a salido la 11.4 verdad?
<fosco_> Operador08, no
<WillNux> seran estos los link http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<WillNux> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<fosco_> WillNux, no
<WillNux> :( a seguir esperando entonces
<fosco_> no hay una hora de salida establecida pero habitualmente es a media tarde hora española o a medio día en sudamérica
<WillNux> pero me imagino que mañana han de estar esos server a full
<fosco_> durante 2 o 3 dias estarán muy saturados, si
<Guest56403> saludos
<Sagramor> ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/
<Sagramor> 11.04 liberada
<m4v> no es así, no fué liberada aún.
<m4v> no pongas links.
<fosco_> Sagramor, no
<Sagramor> no?
<Sagramor> en el  #ubuntu dicen que ya es la release final
<fosco_> Sagramor, entra en la url q acabas de poner y compruebalo tu mismo
<m4v> va a ser liberada cuando el release manager lo diga. Los mirrors aún estan propagándose.
<Sagramor> fosco_, ya he entrado y en los torrent no pone nada de beta2
<m4v> ha, todo beta2 en ese ftp
<fosco_> ubuntu-11.04-beta2-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent	26.5 kB	14/04/11 18:38:00
<m4v> honestamente ni miraste..
<fosco_> pone beta2 en todo, y aunque no lo pusiera, no ha salido aun
<Sagramor> ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Sagramor> eso pone
<m4v> Sagramor: porque no esperas a que se haga en anuncio y ya? :)
<Sagramor> claro que he mirado
<m4v> Sagramor: no lo veo.
<fosco_> Sagramor, no debemos estar mirando la misma pagina
<Sagramor> ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/
<Sagramor> la pego de nuevo
<Sagramor> repito ahi no pone nada de beta2
<m4v> dije que no lo hagas...
<Sagramor> pues nada
<Sagramor> como querais
<Sagramor> encima de que vengo a avisar
<fosco_> Sagramor, ese enlace no existe
<fosco_> Error 601 (net::ERR_FTP_FAILED)
<Sagramor> ese enlace lo he refrescado 5 veces
<Sagramor> me he bajado los 2 torrent
<m4v> no nos haz hecho ningún servicio, el release manager va a avisar a todos cuando salgo.
<Sagramor> de x64 y el de i386
<m4v> salga*
<Sagramor> no es ningun servicio m4v
<Sagramor> no te pases
<fosco_> Sagramor, bueno está claro, que vemos cosas diferentes, de todas maneras como dice m4v NO ha salido aun
<m4v> bueno, estas ocupando el canal de soporte con offtopic, puedes seguir en #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<Sagramor> como quieras
<gilbert_> Hi
<_Sagramor_> nas
<gilbert_> Alguien tiene idea si ya se puede descargar la version final de ubuntu 11.04. Es que hoy era la fecha.
<m4v> gilbert_: aún no salió.
<fosco_> No hay una hora establecida para la salida de Natty pero habitualmente es a media tarde hora española o a medio día en sudamérica
<_Sagramor_> te he pasado enlace por privado
<_Sagramor_> que aunque m4v inissta en que no ha salido
<_Sagramor_> insista*
<gilbert_> Sagramor: Gracias men
<fosco_> gilbert_, ten en cuenta que aun no ha salido la version oficial
<gilbert_> fosco: Pero esta anunciada para hoy
<fosco_> el dia es muy largo
<gilbert_> Estoy en USA y tengo el dia libre por eso el apuro.
<txomon> buenas!
<txomon> estoy con gnome 3, y me preguntaba si alguien sabía como hacer para editar los iconos de arriba
<fosco_> txomon, que iconos?
<txomon> quiero quitar el icono de acceso universal
<fosco_> ummm, la verdad uso gnome3 pero no sabría como hacer eso
<txomon> por cierto...
<txomon> como se apaga?
<txomon> xD
<fosco_> dale al menu de usuario
<fosco_> si aparece suspender pulsa la tecla alt
<txomon> joder
<txomon> que enrevesados
<gilbert_> txomon_ tengo el mismo problemita con Gnome 3 ademas que no me aparece el de Battery y es una Laptop
<fosco_> gilbert_, es curioso, en mi portatil si que aparece el icono de la bateria
<gilbert_> Por eso ando detras de la version definitiva quesale hoy e instalr de 0
<fosco_> la version de natty q aparece hoy no supono ningun cambio en gnome3
<fosco_> supone*
<gilbert_> No creo viene con Unity por defecto
<gilbert_> Pero me a gustado el ambiente de Gnome 3
<gilbert_> Creo es solo costumbre y aprendr a manejarlo
<txomon> si, pero lo de la bateria fastidia mucho
<txomon> me he dado cuenta de que tengo un escritorio chungo...
<txomon> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/9892/pantallazoqb.png
<txomon> fosco_, tu lo tienes asi?
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/5657449718/in/photostream/lightbox/ <- mi escritorio gnome3
<fosco_> tu lo tienes tal como lo deja el PPA de ubuntu, sin tema y mal configurado
<fosco_> http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalar-y-arreglar-gnome-30-en-ubuntu.html <- este artículo explica como arreglarlo
<txomon> y que es lo has hecho para c
<txomon> ok, gracias ;D
<txomon> sabeis si hay algo para emails con pgp en windows?
<txomon> (outlook)
<gilbert_> txomon_ Porque siempre recomiendan en la Pagina de Ubuntu, el Ubuntu 32bit mi maquina es 64 bit?
<txomon> gilbert_, por que las versiones de 64 son bastante menos estables que las de 32 bit
<txomon> y porque ademas, seguramente estés utilizando un navegador de 32 bit
<txomon> sabeis si hay algo parecido al notepad++ pero en linux?
<guampa> que caracteristicas buscas?
<guampa> (igual el notepadd++ corre en wine)
<txomon> nftp
<txomon> o algo asi, los plugins del notepad++
<txomon> que estoy enganchado en windows
<guampa> gedit y geany son los mas extensibles que vi en ese tipo de editor
<txomon> para editar paginas web es de lo mejor
<guampa> aemas de los plugins que traen en los repos, buscando en google encontras decenas de plugins extra
<txomon> guampa, lo que busco es el trabajar en local con una copia de cache, y que lo vaya subiendo automatico
<guampa> antes me gustaba mas geany pero ahora el gedit me quedo mas poderoso
<guampa> si, tienen plugins para eso
<guampa> ademas son scriptables tambien y pueden llamar a programas externos
<guampa> asi que si hay algo muy especifico que los plugins no hagan podes agregarlo
<gilbert_> txomon_ thx man
<txomon> oki!
<fosco_> ya es oficial: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-April/000147.html
<txomon> bueno voy a trabajar un poco (marcho a windows) agur!
<jose> buenas tardes. alguien me puede dar la direccion de como instalar ubuntu 11.04 junto con ubuntu 10.10¿¿¿¿????
<fosco_> jose, en el momento de instalar puedes especificar esa opcion
<jose> ah ok gracias... es q estoy encantado con el 10.10 y no queria perderlo
<VlRUS> Hola
<VlRUS> Que horror de nueva versión
<VlRUS> :S
<VlRUS> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<VlRUS> TEngo 1 problema
<ivancp> hoy es el gran dia!
<VlRUS> ivan
<VlRUS> Uffff me va todo mal
<VlRUS> :(
<ivancp> que paso
<ivancp> ?
<VlRUS> Pues
<VlRUS> A ver
<VlRUS> YO soy un novato en linux y hace 4 días
<VlRUS> me bajé la 10.10
<VlRUS> PAra probar y me gustó
<VlRUS> y hoy he instalado de 0
<VlRUS> la 11.04
<VlRUS> Y ufff , le he puesto
<VlRUS> Gnome, en las opciones, ubuntu clásico
<VlRUS> pero los efectos de pantalla
<VlRUS> que traía
<VlRUS> donde se configura ahora?
<VlRUS> No se que puede ser
<VlRUS> Tengo instalados los drivers oficiales de la amd radeon hd 6850
<VlRUS> osease, el catalyst
<ivancp> pero aun no dijiste cual es el problema... no funcionan los efectos de pantalla?
<amonxz> Que felicidad natty released!
<VlRUS> Claro
<VlRUS> NO me salen tio
<VlRUS> Donde los configuro?
<VlRUS> Eso que salia
<VlRUS> Ninguno, moderado, extra
<ivancp> aun no he instalado natty, estoy empezando a descargarlo
<VlRUS> Vaya
<VlRUS> Creo que vuelvo a ubuntu 10.10
<itali-chan> hola amigos :D
<itali-chan> la instalacion de ubuntu me da errores D8
<itali-chan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600261/
<riveryk> buenos dias
<riveryk> alguien sabe si es posible instalar live messenger en ubuntu 10.10... quiza con wine o algo asi ???
<fosco_> es mejor que uses aplicaciones nativas de linux, por ejemplo emesene o amsn
<fosco_> si quieres saber si liveMSN tiene siporte mira en la web de wine
<fosco_> !wine
<kubot> Wine es una capa de compatibilidad para ejecutar programas de Windows en GNU/Linux | Para Instalar y configurar Wine en Ubuntu puedes ver en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Wine | Para saber si un programa funciona con Wine mira en !appdb http://appdb.winehq.org | Sitio Oficial: http://www.winehq.com/ (Inglés)
<tornado_> fosco_,  emesene ni amsn
<tornado_> me funcionan
<tornado_> no puedo entrar a msn
<fosco_> pues a mi me funcionan ambos
<fosco_> aunque no uso mucho esa red
<tornado_> lo extraño es q desde windows
<tornado_> q lo tengo en virtualbox
<tornado_> si me funciona
<forces> #ubuntu 11.04
<forces> :)
<forces> ya salio
<tornado_> como hago el upgrade
<tornado_> forces?
<forces> :O
<forces> nose, yo pensaba reinstalar
<forces> me imagino que ahí te debe salir un mensaje, que hay una versión nueva
<fosco_> tornado_, abre un terminal y ejecuta update-manager
<forces> y si queres actualizar
<itali-chan> yo no puede actualizar
<itali-chan> tuve que bajar el dvd y ver si puedo desde alli o.o
<Fabian25> holas a todos
<forces> itali-chan, no es necesario el DVD
<forces> con el alternativo podes actualizar
<tornado_> itali-chan,  alt +f2 update-manager -d
<forces> sino con el live podes reinstalar
<forces> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<tornado_> ya ami me salio q hay actualizacion
<riveryk> fosco_, cual es la mejor plataforma de msn.. amsn o cual??
<fosco_> riveryk, el que mejor cubra tus necesidades
<fosco_> tornado_, sin el -d (natty ya no está en desarrollo)
<tornado_> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Natty Narwhal' development release =
<tornado_> ''This is still a BETA release.''
<tornado_> ''Do not install it on production machines.'
<riveryk> fosco_, en verdad me gustaria es usar la video llamada... pero en amsn no da..
<forces> tornado_, donde leiste eso?
<henry_aqp> hola a todos
<forces> hace unas horas que salio ubuntu 11.04
<forces> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<henry_aqp> no puedo descargar ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> riveryk, ningun cliente msn de linux soporta video
<fosco_> henry_aqp, http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ (es posible que los servidores estén muy saturados)
<forces> fosco_, empathy soporta video
<henry_aqp> fosco_se agradece
<tornado_> les aviso que mi pc ya esta dando upgrade
<fosco_> forces, con protocolo MSN no
 * forces descargando el torrent de ubuntu 11.04
<forces> fosco_, a mi si me da la opción
<forces> de hacer video llamada
<forces> a vos no te funciona?
<fosco_> forces, conecta con algun contacto de MSN, establece una videoconferencia y haz una captura
<fosco_> (esta conversacion ya la he tenido muchas veces, nadie ha superado la prueba de la captura)
<fosco_> ;)
<forces> haha
<forces> a ver voy a probar
<tornado_> jajaja
<riveryk> fosco_, uso empathy  y tengo cuentas como fb gmail y msn... pero no me aparecen los contactos de msn pero estoy como conectado... como los busco o que hago?
<fosco_> riveryk, mira en el menu cuentas, posiblemente estás conectado a otras redes pero no a la de MSN
<riveryk> fosco_, si me aparece conectado a todas las cuentas
<riveryk> fosco_, pero solo me aparecen para hablar los contactos de fb gmail.. si me hablan un contacto de msn si me sale la notificacion y puedo hablar con el pero no puedo escoger yo con quien por que no me salen
<tornado_> bueno ami no me conecta
<tornado_> msn por ningun lado
<tornado_> perdon
<forces> pinche cosa
<forces> xD
<tornado_> con empathy si funciono
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> para cuando podremos instalar gnome 3
<reepeecheep> ?
<forces> parece que nunca
<forces> o por lo menos no en la 11.10
<riveryk> quien me ayuda... uso empathy y aparesco como conectado en msn.. pero no veo mis contactos... como hago parap oderlos ver??
<reepeecheep> forces y eso??
<forces> reepeecheep, canonical le apuesta mas a unity
<reepeecheep> forces que mal (N)
<forces> y en la 11.10 habrá unity para 2D, osea que ya ni estara el clásico 2D de gnome, como en la 11.04
<reepeecheep> y en otra distro Como Debian??
<forces> debian peor
<forces> 2 años
<forces> xD
<forces> fedora 15 viene con gnome 3
<reepeecheep> 11.04  ya viene con Unity no?
<forces> si
<forces> la 10.10 también pero en la netbook remix
<erAbuelo> buenas
<marce34> Buenas tardes!!!
<marce34> Alguien sabe si Ubuntu de 64bits soporta Unity 3D???
<riveryk> Quien usa empathy para que me ayude en algo?????
<marce34> riveryk: dime, que le pasa a tu empathy??
<tornado_> el no puede ver a sus contactos
<tornado_> jajaja
<riveryk> marce34, lo uso con cuentas de face gmail y msn puedo ver los contactos de face y gmail pero no me salen los contactos de msn
<riveryk> marce34, pero estoy disponible en msn y si me hablan me sale la notificacion y puedo hablar con esa persona pero no puedo escoger con quien hablar
<marce34> riveryk: pues no sé que puede pasarte, a mi me funciona
<esmirlin> chicos, si tengo la versión beta 2 instalada, como actualizo a la final de natty?
<erAbuelo> aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<gkahn> hola muchachos, una consulta: como puedo hacer para que lo que grabo con recormydesktop quede en formato flv?
<dannyLopez68> gkahn: pregunto por que lo quieres en flv
<gkahn> para pasarselo a mi jefe que necesita que le explique como hago yo unas cosas en mi windows que tengo en maquina virtual
<gkahn> ogv no lo puedo reproducir en windows
<dannyLopez68> pero si lo puedes subir a yputube
<dannyLopez68> youtube*
<dannyLopez68> !ffmpeg
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'ffmpeg'.
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> gkahn no sé si WiFF tiene esa opción, voy a mirar
<gkahn> mmm si es una alternativa, pero como es medio trabado para los computadores, quiere que lo deje en su escritorio para acordarse como hacerlo cuando yo no estoy cerca
<gkahn> gracias SadlyMistaken !!
<SadlyMistaken> no sé, puede ser que en la opción WebPages... lo esté convirtiendo en FLV.. pero no estoy seguro, gkahn..
<SadlyMistaken> voy a convertir algo en eso.. para ver si es flv... un momento
<gkahn> ok. gracias
<SadlyMistaken> Sí gkahn
<SadlyMistaken> WinFF (que está en los repositorios) puede convertir en FLV.....
<dannyLopez68> gkahn: instala ffmpeg y luego ffmpeg -i input_file.ogv output_file.flv
<SadlyMistaken> solo tienes que elegir el formato "Websites" y ya eliges si quieres FLV Fullscreen o FLV WideScreeb
<gkahn> ok sadly, lo hare, muchas gracias por tu ayuda!
<plastigale> buenos dias, hagamen un favor tengo problemas con la targeta de video con ubuntu 10.10 que aveces inicia y aveces se queda pantalla negra y el curson al inicio y se queda ahi sin hacer nada
<plastigale> quien me puede ayudar
<SadlyMistaken> la de dannyLopez68 tb era buena ayuda... no? jejeje total es hacer lo mismo pero con terminal... el WINFF solo es un frontend..
<gkahn> si SadlyMistaken, tomé nota de lo que mencionó dannylopez68
<SadlyMistaken> hola plastigale, lo siento no se que te puede pasar, espero alguien te ayude, porque parece muy chungo
<dannyLopez68> SadlyMistaken: como hago un espacio en la terminal?
<dannyLopez68> o como hago para que la teminal me lo reconosca como un espacio por que en la web el %20
<SadlyMistaken> un espacio? te refieres a un "INTRO" para algun script?
<SadlyMistaken> Ahhhhh ya
<dannyLopez68> pense que era \ pero no hace nada ¬¬
<SadlyMistaken> es..
<SadlyMistaken> es que aunque tienes que poner la barra... despues tienes que poner tb el espacio
<SadlyMistaken> por ejemplo "Cd Carpeta 01" sería "cd Carpeta\ 01"
<dannyLopez68> ok si así es
<dannyLopez68> (y)
<SadlyMistaken> "cd Maria y Jose" sería uhmmm "cd Maria\ y\ Jose"
<dannyLopez68> ok ok
<SadlyMistaken> me voy a merendaaar chaoo
<D9]Alpert> ubuntu 11.4 apesta
<boctulus> hola gente!
<boctulus> alguien que pueda darme una manito ?
<boctulus> es con el network-management
<boctulus> :D
<erAbuelo> quitalo xD
<boctulus> erAbuelo ???
<boctulus> si quito el manejador... como va a conectar ?
<boctulus> es WI FI mi conexion
<erAbuelo> instala el wicd, a mi me gusta mas
<erAbuelo> ademas siempre puedes recurrir al archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<fosco_> boctulus, plantea tu duda
<henry_aqp> alguien tiene instalado u11.04?
<erAbuelo> yo lo tenia, ayer
<henry_aqp> diferencia del anterior?
<erAbuelo> no lo se, nunca tube el anterior xD
<boctulus> erAbuelo, el tema con WiCD es que no me coje la password!
<erAbuelo> la meteras mal
<TrueNhero> como uso powernow?
<TrueNhero> o se puede instalar?
<boctulus> erAbuelo, no es asi
<boctulus> y lo lei en foros
<boctulus> suele pasar eso con wicd
<boctulus> adicional que... no veo que sirva para wifi
<erAbuelo> no discuto, tampoco lo uso
<boctulus> solo es punto a punto
<erAbuelo> el wicd =
<erAbuelo> ?
<boctulus> no me da la opcion... de infrastructura
<boctulus> si... erAbuelo  el wicd
<erAbuelo> el wicd es un gestor de conexion wifi
<erAbuelo> nada de punto a punto
<Iker> Hola!
<erAbuelo> hola
<Iker> No me monta el CDrom.
<Iker> Cómo se hace para que se monte al inciio del sistema?
<fosco_> el cd no se monta al inicio, se monta al meter un CD
<Iker> Sí, pero si arrancas con un CD dentro deberías tener acceso a losd archivos que contiene.
<Iker> Es igual, no se monta de ninguna manera.
<Iker> Y sí se monta al inicio.  antes me aparecía entre mis dispositivos.
<erAbuelo> miraste que el cd o el lector no den errores ?
<Iker> No tiene errores, funciona bien en los demás sistemas.
<Iker> Incluso puedo grabar, pero no lo encuentro en dispositivos.
<Iker> Creo recordar que al abrir "Lugares" aparecía "CDRom".
<syd_> caballeros, tengo un problema instalando ubuntu server. lo estoy instalando desde una unidad usb en un pc que no tiene unidad de cd y me jode con eso, problema que no tengo instalando por ejemplo en netbooks
<fosco_> Iker, mete un CD, espera unos segundos y ejecuta mount en un terminal
<fosco_> mira si aparece entre los dispositvos montados
<Iker> OK, fosco.
<erAbuelo> syd_: cual es el problema ?
<Iker> mount -a?
<fosco_> a lo mejor sí que lo está montando pero no muestra el icono
<fosco_> mount sin parámetros
<syd_> no detecta la unidad de cd, pq no la hay, pero la idea de instalar desde usb es esa, prescindir del cd
<Iker> fosco, cómo identifico el lector?
<syd_> instale el iso con unetbootin como suelo hacer
<erAbuelo> yo instale con la mini.iso desde hd
<syd_> y durante la instalacion me dice que no detecta la unidad de cd, la que en principio no deberia consultar si esta instalando desde la unidad usb
<fosco_> Iker, será /dev/sdbX y debería estar montado en /media/algo
<Iker> Es que me sale una lista muy larga de las particions, pero no sé identificar el óptico.
<erAbuelo> syd_: eso depende del programa de instalacion
<Iker> En media ya te digo que no me monta porque no hay punto de montaje para el CDROM.
<fosco_> Iker, pegalo todo en pastebin.com y pasanos la dirección para que podamos verlo
<syd_> erAbuelo: algun otro programa que me recomiendes para instalar la iso en un pendrive?
<fosco_> syd_, unetbootin deberia funcionar
<syd_> es el que use
<erAbuelo> syd_: no, mira en la web de ubuntu como hacerlo, por ejemplo, el ultimo CD de instalacion de debian es hybrido y se mete al usb con dd o cat
<Iker> http://pastebin.com/B4bhRcWE
<Iker> He de decir que tampoco me monta los pendrive al enchufarlos.
<fosco_> vaya monton de discos :)
<Iker> Ya te digo, cinoc discos, unas treinta particiones y más de diez sistmas intalados.  Un auténtico lío.
<erAbuelo> y yo era un friki xDDD
<Iker> A friki no me gana nadie.
<erAbuelo> que tienes instalado, por curiosidad
<Iker> Sistemas?
<fosco_> Iker, recuerdas haber tocado los servicios de arranque? parece como si hubieras desactivado udev o hald
<Iker> Tengo tres Sevens, un XP, cinco Macs y 3 Linux.
<Iker> fosco, tuve problemas con los arranques de Seven y Grub, pero ya los recuperé.
<erAbuelo> eso son 4 sistemas xD
<Iker> Ahora tengo problemas para montar particiones al incio y estos que ahora os estoy relatando.
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Iker> El problema vino al instalar los hackintosh que me machacaron lo cargadores del resto de sistemas.
<Iker> Estoy pensando hacer una reparación del sistema en Ubuntu, pero no sé si eso resolvería todos mis problemas........
<Iker> Alguna sugerencia?  Estoy atascado!!!!!!
<Darkasakerionz> Hola, he estado buscando en la red, pero sigo sin aclararme, yo en windows sé que puedo utilizar visual basic y delphi entre otros programas para hacer programas con interfaz gráfica, pero en linux, en concreto kde, estoy perdido, no se como programar, ni que lenguaje usar, ni que ide, ni nada de nada XDDD
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<joseluisls> buen dia, tengo una duda con respecto a que si puedo instalr ubuntu 11.04 en una maquin maquina mac
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: seguro que si encontrando la imagen iso adecuada
<fosco_> Darkasakerionz, en general en linux se programa en C o C++ para el "core" de las aplicaciones, la interfaz gráfica se programa usando las librerías Gtk (gnome) o Qt (kde) y para hacer programitas sencillos gráficos puedes usar python, zenity...
<fosco_> como ide hay muchos, geany o anjuta por ejemplo
<Darkasakerionz> Ok, yo quería hacer una interfaz gráfica básica para que ejecutará scripts "por debajo" y me mostrará los resultados
<joseluisls> pero cual seria esa imagen iso adecuada, soy novato en esto y e utilizado ubunto muy pocas veces
<Darkasakerionz> ¿Qué me recomiendas?
<luckatoni> Buenas
<joseluisls> pues si <noseasasi> puedes ayudarme a indicar cual es la imagen adecuada o donde puedo conseguir un manula para hacerlo bien, es una maces una mac power book g4
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: buscando en google :11.04 iso mac la primera opcion es :http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: si es en un G4, yo ya lo hice con un 10.04 y me resulto largo porque no sabia nada de mac
<Darkasakerionz> fosco_ ?
<fosco_> Darkasakerionz, python
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: sabes iniciar con un cd en tu G4?
<Darkasakerionz> muchas gracias :D
<Darkasakerionz> Ya hablaremos, cuidaros todos
<joseluisls> pues la verdad no <noseasasi> puedes ayudarme algo con eso
<noseasasi> pues te puedo decir lo qu recuerdo...
<TrueNhero> description: Ethernet             product: MCP51 Ethernet Controller vendor: nVidia Corporation
<TrueNhero> como instalo ese driver?
<joseluisls> mira otra cosa <noseasasi> dime si este es el iso que debo bajar? (Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) desktop CD)
<joseluisls> tomando en cuenta que es una nootbook
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: ¿qué ordenador es exactamente?
<joseluisls_> <noseasasi> es una mac power book g4
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: http://www.cdsl.cl/portal/content/instalaci%C3%B3n-de-ubuntu-1004-en-una-computadora-powerbook-g4
<TrueNhero> hay un gui para powernowd????
<joseluisls_> <noseasasi> en este caso tiene que ser la version 10.4 o puedo instlarle la version 11.04
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: se supone que te da lo mismo...
<joseluisls_> <noseasasi> bueno voy a probar como me va y muchas gracias por la info!!!..hay algo mas que deba saber???
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: seguramente no te vaya todo como tu desearas de bien, pero se aprende superando contratiempos.
<noseasasi>  joseluisls: y yo te aconsejo que antes de preguntar aqui preguntes a google ;-)
<joseluisls_> ok..gracias...
<cossier> TrueNhero, lo unico que veo es el paquete sysfsutils o el programa systool
<ivancp> *ivancp en less mode
<jorechp> Que sera mejor unity o gnome 3
<fosco_> jorechp, cuestion de gustos, personalmente prefiero gnome3
<jorechp> pero no corre sobre 10.10 verdad?
<t0ken_> ubuntu 11.04 es la vercion de LCD
<t0ken_> es la vercion larga?
<jorechp> Existe alguna forma de guardar mis ppa y las aplicaciones que tengo instaladas para reinstalarlas automaticamente despues
<cossier> t0ken_, creo que no es LTS
<t0ken_> cossier ooo por que me saco mucha promocion ahorita que prendi mi ordenador
<t0ken_> cossier dice que si es lts
<t0ken_> en web
<icedreame> buenas chicos
<cossier> t0ken_, ahh ok creia que no lo era!!
<icedreame> chicos una preguntita
<t0ken_> creo que el panel izquiero no me va agustar
<t0ken_> jaja
<icedreame> aircrack-ng por ejemplo , me dice que tengo mon0 en ch 1 , cuando realmente esta en ch9 , necesito pasarlo a ch 6 alguien sabe como ?
<fosco_> icedreame, iwconfig
<fosco_> t0ken_, pues lo tienes mal, no hay manera de quitarlo
<icedreame> soy bastante new en eso , hechame una mano fosco
<cossier> jorechp, esto a lo mejor te sirve http://pastebin.com/hcSBi3YH
<t0ken_> fosco_ todavia no lo instalo
<fosco_> icedreame, si eres nuevo olvida lo de piratear redes, hay cosas mucho más interesantes que aprender
<t0ken_> lo bueno
<icedreame> fosco no es piratear xd , es recuperar algo mio
<fosco_> ya, bueno
<fosco_> man iwconfig si quieres saber como se usa
<icedreame> a ver conozco iwconfig
<smatic> alguien sabe si la version  ubuntu 11.04 esta estable para actualizar 10.10
<icedreame> pero pasar lo de ch-1 a ch 6 no creo sean unos comandos , he leido que haccia falta parchear ect
<icedreame> y actualizar los driver putos compaq
<cossier> jorechp, para los ppa basta con hacer copia de sources.list
<icedreame> el 10/10 si es estable
<icedreame> va muy bien la verdad, da gusto asi xd, lo simplifican todo tienes tu superusuario cuando tocas comando pero lo que no me gusta es que tienes que a veces forzar con root o simplemente no lo puedes hacer
<icedreame> bueno piro , buscare la solucion por nuestro amigo google
<smatic> gracias
<jorechp> exite gnome3 para ubuntu 10.10
<jorechp> Digo es posible instalar sobre 10.10
<cossier> jorechp, creo que si
<ivancp> jorechp: gnome3 lo puedes instalar y funciona mejor que en 10.10
<fosco_> jorechp, para usar gnome3 necesitas mínimo 11.04
<jorechp> mmmm :(  habra que bajar el iso  no queria reinstalar sistema :(
<jorechp> Es confiable hacer una actualizacion de 10.10 a 11.04
<cossier> jorechp, pq no actualizas desde el gestor de actualizaciones ?
<fosco_> jorechp, es un cambio muy drástico
<fosco_> actualiza sólo si estás convencido y haz copia de seguridad de los datos que puedas perder
 * jorechp ya estoy respaldando ... por si las moscas !
 * jorechp copiando los docs de mi esposa !
<henry_aqp> puedo instalar cmus, centerim en ubuntu?
<cossier> henry_aqp, justo ahora estoy instalando cmus
<jorechp> que es cmus ?
<cossier> jorechp, musica en consolaun player
<henry_aqp> reproductor de musica en modo consola
<jorechp> ohh ta bien !
 * jorechp buscando cmus
<cossier> henry_aqp, centerim es para consola ?? tambien esta en los repos
<henry_aqp> si tambien
<henry_aqp> cossier se puede instalar cmus y centerim, pudiste?
<cossier> henry_aqp, si cmus ya esta instalado
 * cousteau propone hacer un topic acerca de gnome3: requisitos, riesgos, etc
<henry_aqp> puedes pobrar centerim por favor
<cossier> henry_aqp, en consola sudo apt-get install cmus centerim
<cousteau> (lo haría yo mismo, pero no tengo ni idea acerca del tema...)
<jorechp> Alguien sabe si existe alguna forma de captura via tarjeta de tv video en linux y hacer un avi
<jorechp> desde una camara de video
<cousteau> hmm... con mplayer quizá
<cousteau> o ffmpeg
<cossier> jorechp, creo que use el kdenlive
<henry_aqp> cossier se puede entonces, u10.10?
<noseasasi> jorechp: desde vlc facil
<cossier> henry_aqp, yo tengo 10.10 aun!!!!
<Reisilver> kino no sirve en eso?¿
<cousteau> o puede que casi con cualquier programa de edición de vídeo
<Reisilver> KINO
<cossier> siii creo que era kino
<cousteau> "kino" es el prog de vídeo que parece de kde porque empieza por K, pero está hecho en GTK, no?
<jorechp> henry_aqp,  yalo instale yo de meke asi jajaj y funciono
<henry_aqp> jorechp centerim instalaste?
<jorechp> cmus xD
<jorechp> orita prueboel otro
<jorechp> instalando
<jorechp> jajaj los menesteres por los que pasa uno por la familia y por no regresar a windows
<Reisilver> ya es posible editar de manera profesional video en gnu linux ?¿
<jorechp> Quieren que edite un video jaja pero esta en una camara :(
<jorechp> pos si averiguo te aviso jaja que en eso ando metido buscando como hacer
<cossier> Reisilver, bueno esta openshot, lives , cinelerra ,kdenlive , y alguno mas...
<cossier> Reisilver, pero lo que se dice professional el que se acerca mas es cinelerra
<kruckss> donde consigo el torrento de ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent porque en la web de ubuntu no me deja descargar el archivo alguien sabe buena onda :D
<cossier> kruckss, aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<cossier> kruckss, donde pone bittorrent
<henry_aqp> cneterim se pudo?
<kruckss> cossier: gracias alli lo ando intentando descargar ya veo que el server ando saturado
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Reisilver> cossier: gracias, sólo que bueno no me dedico a ese trabajo pero si quiero incursionar en diseño gráfico inkscape me parece genial
<cousteau> Reisilver, y gimp
<cousteau> e incluso blender
<cousteau> o inkscape+gimp+blender
<cossier> Reisilver, :-) Welcome to another year of Ubuntu
<cossier> henry_aqp, y tu no puedes instalarlo ??? :/
<henry_aqp> no tengo ubuntu
<henry_aqp> para probarlo
<cousteau> (blender para hacer el modelo, inkscape para diseñar texturas para blender, luego gimp para retocarlas, blender [u otro] para el trazado, y gimp para efectos finales)
<cossier> henry_aqp, ahh
<Reisilver> la combinación inkscape-gimp-blender mola
<Reisilver> hace años la gente con la que me topaba en foros tiraba piedras a estos programas , realmente estaban equivocados yo creo en el S.L como posibilidad de desarrollo y trabajo xd
<tornado_> si tengo el 10.10 y tengo virtualbox
<tornado_> cuando hago upgrade a 11.04
<tornado_> tengo q volver a instalarlo?
<fosco_> tornado_, no
<tornado_> ok gracias
<tornado_> apenas esta instalando
<tornado_> las actualizaciones del 11.04
<tornado_> xd
<TrueNhero> puedo actualizar a 1104 desde un cd???
<tornado_> cd live
<tornado_> si
<cossier> TrueNhero, actualixar no creo, pero reinstalar si
<forces> actualizar solo desde el alternativo
<tornado_> eso mismo que dijo cossier
<forces> y DVD
<TrueNhero> cossier: pero perderia todas mis apps como las recupero facilmente??
<cossier> TrueNhero, actualizas desde el gestor de apps no las perderas
<cossier> creo!!!
<ivancp> cossier: es un riesgo, un backup no sería mala idea
<fosco_> TrueNhero, segun esta captura sí que se puede http://ubunteate.es/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/new-partitioner-further-progress.png
<TrueNhero> cossier:  pero es q no tengo espacio en dis co
<cossier> TrueNhero, el backup del /home es elemental
<TrueNhero> ya movi todos mis archivo limpie y nada
<smatic> y que tal esta la version 11.04 esta estable, porq ns si actualizare mi version 10.10 que anda 10 puntos
<TrueNhero> tengo 1.8gb no mas
<kruckss> apenas ando bajando el iso :D
<cossier> TrueNhero, prueba a hacer un sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<cossier> TrueNhero, te borrara los que ya no se usan
<cossier> TrueNhero, esto tambien te puede servir http://pastebin.com/hcSBi3YH
<cousteau> si usáseis aptitude... ese te los borra automáticamente al desinstalar algo
<cousteau> (pero a veces se deja alguno)
<Sebass_Rebellion> holas, una preguntita. Veo que en la web de ubuntu enseñan a hacer un usb stick con la imagen del cd. Con esto se me crea un pen drive booteable?
<fosco_> Sebass_Rebellion, si
<Sebass_Rebellion> gracias fosco_
<erAbuelo> buenas
<molocoize> buenas,hay manera de instalar unity ,en ubuntu 10.4 sin hacera r lasactualizacion a 11.04
<cousteau> molocoize, creo que sí
<Sebass_Rebellion> tenes que poner sudo install unity no?
<Sebass_Rebellion> al menos yo pude en el 10.10
<cousteau> ah, no... sólo está para 10.10 en adelante... a lo mejor con un PPA
<molocoize> no asi , no funciona sebass
<molocoize> cual ppa
<Sebass_Rebellion> entonces se ve que cambia la cosa en el 10.4
<cousteau> pues uno de unity para lucid... no sé cuál exactamente
<cousteau> a ver si kubot sabe...
<cousteau> !unity
<kubot> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<cousteau> ehm, no parece
<fosco_>  ese facto no parece muy util
<smatic> si, Sebass_Rebellion, o de otra forma en administration  , startup disk creator con una imagen iso
<smatic>  y que tal esta la version 11.04 esta estable??
<molocoize> es diferente smatic,habra que empezar atrastear
<molocoize> pero no queria hacer una instalacion nueva
<cousteau> puedes actualizar sin reinstalar
<molocoize> ya pero tengo que volver a configurarlo
<preiero> hola a todos cuentenme que tal la actualizacion de ubuntu 11.04?
<fosco_> preiero, tantas opiniones como personas
<cousteau> molocoize, a configurarlo? en principio no
<preiero> fosco_ :jajaja pues la verdad que si
<cousteau> incluso reinstalando, si tienes /home separado, tampoco (sólo tendrías que reinstalar los programas)
<molocoize> si ,cambiar repositorios y reinstalar los programas ,daria problemas?
<preiero> diganme hay algun problema cuando cambie del entorno Gnome a Unity?
<fosco_> preiero, imposible saberlo, tienes q probarlo y decidir tú mismo
<molocoize> estoy con 10.4 lts ,no he pasado a10.10 ,saltar a 11.04 me daria problemas?
<preiero> yo tengo una mini-lapto y tube que configurar la resolucion use unity y una configuracion que encontre por ahi en google y despues en vez de unity tenia gnome pero eso paso con el 10.10 ahora yo tengo intalado el 10.10 Desktop  edition en la minilapto con la misma configuracion de la resolucion que mencione anteriormente
<cousteau> unity usa gnome
<preiero> molocoize: pues si tienes la 10.4 creo que no tendras ningun problema
<cossier> molocoize, haz backup y prepara una live CD de la 11.04 por si acaso
<cousteau> es un gestor de ventanas (o una "shell" o algo así)
<molocoize> bueno a ver si me decido,y no la jodo entera
<cousteau> ¿alguien podría decirme una lista de capas en el escritorio? como X11 > Display Manager > Entorno de escritorio > Gestor de ventanas > Decorador de ventanas
<cousteau> es que no lo tengo muy claro; puede que me esté dejando alguno
<preiero> cousteau: eso no lo sabia, lo que no se que paso porque al alterar el xorg.conf no usaba el unity sino el entorno gnome que conocemos
<erAbuelo> X11 -> Display-manager|entorno-de-escritorio
<cousteau> preiero, "metacity"? "compiz"?
<preiero> molocoize recuerda siempre hacer un back_up de los archivos
<cossier> cousteau, en wayland hicieron un grafico como lo que dices no tengo el link ahora
<cousteau> miraré a ver
<molocoize> si,preiero,
<cousteau> cossier, este wayland? http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<cossier> a ver
<cossier> cousteau, no era ese pero salia en una pagina de wayland
<cousteau> no, me refiero a que si era en ese wayland
<cousteau> o en la página de orcos que me ha salido al poner "wayland" en firefox
<cossier> espera a ver si la veo
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<eloystebam> buenas
<eloystebam> el ubuntu 11.04 es versión beta o ya liberaron su versión estable?
<SergioMeneses> hermanos a quien alguna vez le ha botado un server este error ->
<SergioMeneses> ERROR: No configuration file found
<SergioMeneses> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<SergioMeneses> boot>
<SergioMeneses> ...y hay queda
<VlRUS> Hola buenas
<VlRUS> ¿Por qué si pongo el Theme "Nueva Ola" y clickeo la Esquina superior izquierda donde pone Menú ventanas desaparece la barra de arriba de título de ventana?
<cousteau> ni idea... a mí no me pasa
<cousteau> ¿usas Compiz?
<VlRUS> Si, uso compiz
<VlRUS> Me da mucha lata darle sin querer
<VlRUS> joder jajaja
<VlRUS> que puedo hacer?
<cousteau> a veces tiene problemas con la decoración.. pero de todas formas no debería pasar
<cousteau> sin querer? podrías quitar ese botón
<luckatoni> Por favor, alguien me puede decir por que el editor "vi", me le lo flechas de direccion como letras A B C y D?
<cousteau> hay una opción por ahí para quitar botones de la barra de título, cambiar el orden, etc
<eloystebam> el ubuntu 11.04 es versión beta o ya liberaron su versión estable?
<luckatoni> eloystebam, estable
<cossier> cousteau, creo que era ese http://www.muylinux.com/2010/11/06/%C2%BFque-es-wayland/
<cossier> esta al final
<preiero> eloystebam: hoy salio la version estable
<luckatoni> Por favor, alguien me puede decir por que el editor "vi", me le lo flechas de direccion como letras A B C y D?gracias
<cousteau> gconf-editor > apps/metacity/general > button_layout > lo cambias a ":maximize,minimize,close" (quitas "menu")
<VlRUS> cousteau
<VlRUS> a ti te pasa?
<eloystebam> :D buenisimo :D gracias <luckatoni> <preiero> por la información a ambos si me fije pero quería estar seguro :D
<cousteau> luckatoni, mira un manual de vi, es algo complicadillo de usar
<luckatoni> cousteau, lo uso siempre., lo se usar, pero me falla ahora,xd
<cousteau> ah... pues entonces ni idea
<VlRUS> aver
<luckatoni> haber
<cousteau> en algunos programas las flechas y otras teclas especiales ponen caracteres raros
<VlRUS> Cousteau, me refiero a que yo cuando pongo el theme new wave ese, me sale un iconito de la aplicacion en la esquina superior izquierda
<VlRUS> y si le doy desaparecen los botones de cerrar
<VlRUS> minimizar...
<cousteau> VlRUS, yo es que no uso compiz
<VlRUS> nueva ola
<VlRUS> digo
<VlRUS> xD
<VlRUS> Pero a mi creo que me venia ya puesto el compiz?
<cousteau> VlRUS, con lo que te recomendé se borra ese icono; si nunca lo usas (intencionadamente) te podría servir
<VlRUS> y como lo uso?
<cousteau> cossier, creo que no es exactamente lo que buscaba... pero gracias de todos modos
<cousteau> VlRUS, gconf-editor > apps/metacity/general > button_layout > lo cambias a ":maximize,minimize,close" (quitas "menu")
<VlRUS> pero donde encuentro gconf-editor?
<VlRUS> T.T
<cousteau> Alt-F2 > gconf-editor
<VlRUS> eso hice antes y me salía error, mucas gracias
<cossier> a mi me aparece en Aplicaciones->Herramientas del sistema->Editor de la configuración
<Souchiro> bah
<Souchiro> ia me canse
<Souchiro> llevo 3 dias tratando de ecvhar a andar el evolution y no consigo que me reciba los mails
<erAbuelo> configuraste la cuenta de correo ?
<preiero> souchiro y que correos usas
<Souchiro> yahoo
<Souchiro> el hotmail para tonteria y media
<Souchiro> pero el yahoo es el que tengo apra cosas serieas
<Souchiro> si
<Souchiro> hice todo
<Souchiro> pero he checado muchos tutoriales y nada
<erAbuelo> un tutorial para configurar una cuenta de correo ?
<Souchiro> es mas asta los tutoriales estan diferentes en algunos aspectos
<cossier> Souchiro, yo tengo cuanta de yahoo y me funciona con thunderbird
<Souchiro> http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2008/06/28/configurando-yahoo-mail-en-evolution/
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> la cosa es que la primera vez se bajaron todos los mails a la pc y me vacio el correo xD
<cousteau> claro, es lo que hace pop3
<cousteau> si al menos lo pudieses configurar como imap...
<cousteau> (bueno, corrijo, es lo que hace pop3 a menos que le digas que deje una copia en el servidor
<cousteau> ¡! otro paréntesis desemparejado...
<cossier> Souchiro, eso se puede configurar que no te los borre del servidor!!!
<cousteau> bueno, con la cantidad de :) que escribo se compensa
<Souchiro> si, lo se
<Souchiro> ia vi xD
<Souchiro> pero ps ia vez, echando a perder se aprende :/
<Souchiro> yahoo al parecer no funca con imap
<cousteau> yahoo tiene imap para móviles, a lo mejor se puede usar para normal...
<Souchiro> me imagino que el thunderbird solo servira mientras tengas el firefox funcionando.......
<luckatoni> cousteau, ya lo arregle, aqui la soluccion : http://www.oss101.com/?p=443,xd
<cousteau> luckatoni, ah, good to know
<cousteau> (también podrías usar gvim)
<cousteau> (o Geany :) )
<luckatoni> ya, pero estoy mas o menos acostrumbrado ya,xd y no tengo quejas para hacer scripts rapido,xd
<Souchiro> pues no veo eso del map
<Souchiro> pero como configurarlo para que jale via imap?
<cousteau> bueno, gvim es vim gráfico... de todas formas si estás acostumbrado tengo entendido que vim es un buen editor
<cousteau> Souchiro, en teléfonos y demás se puede... supongo que usando la config para dispositivos móviles
<luckatoni> yo tengo entendido que es un editor para frikis,xd
<itali-chan> la he liado con la actualizacion de ubuntu D8
<cousteau> ¿ubuntu D8? ¿o era un emoticón?
<itali-chan> era un emoticon de desagrado
<itali-chan> D8
<itali-chan> tengo miles de paquetes rotos....
<cousteau> luckatoni, y parte de la eterna lucha vim-emacs
<JoseP1983> quien esta por alli que ya actualizo al nuevo ubuntu?
<itali-chan> se me apago el ordenador por culpa de una tormenta mientras actyalizaba
<itali-chan> *actualizaba
<cousteau> ay
<itali-chan> espero que no me cause problemas ahora esto...
<itali-chan> al volver a actualizar
<cousteau> habría que hacer un facto sobre cómo arreglar eso... siempre me ha preocupado
<itali-chan> mhhhh
<cousteau> bueno, sí... "nunca actualizar si hay riesgo de que se vaya la luz"
<itali-chan> bueno iba tan lento..
<itali-chan> estuve dos horas actualizando y a las dos horas empezó a llover
<JoseP1983> es normal que los que teniamos la version veta de natty no tengamos muchas actualizaciones que hacer al actualizar a la nueva version?
<cousteau> por eso en mi departamento estuve mucho tiempo sin actualizar después del *PUM* <todos los ordenadores sin luz>
<erAbuelo> itali-chan: pero eso es la parte de bajar los paquetes, no hay peligro
<cousteau> (es el departamento de electrónica de la uni)
<itali-chan> entiendo erAbuelo
<itali-chan> :D gracias , lo volvere a intentar...
<cousteau> itali-chan, ah :(
<itali-chan> por lo que veo los servidores andan más lentos...
<itali-chan> :(
<itali-chan> 300 bits :(
<cousteau> 300 bps???
<itali-chan> siiiiii!
<itali-chan> :(
<MrBean> 300 bytes?
<itali-chan> y tengo 30 megas :(
<itali-chan> sii MrBean
<itali-chan> ahora subío a 4 kb
<cousteau> buf... no es mucho, la verdad
<itali-chan> xD para nada, aaajajajaa
<cousteau> a lo mejor te conviene cambiar de servidor de repositorios
<itali-chan> mhhhhh voy a mirar
<itali-chan> alguien ya actualizó?
<itali-chan> y cuanto le tardó?
<villazon78> buenas noches a todos
<itali-chan> buenas
<villazon78> a ver si me podeis echar un cable
<itali-chan> mhh
<villazon78> tengo un disco duro de 200 gb
<villazon78> dividido en 100 y 100
<Tukeke> ubuntu 11.04 se ve buenisimo
<villazon78> en una tengo el ubuntu 10,10
<villazon78> y en la otra nada
<forces> yo estuve probando el 11.04
<forces> y no creo que pueda acostumbrarme a unity
<villazon78> como hago para juntar las dos y dejarlo como nuevo????
<villazon78> con windows sabia pero aqui en ubuntu, perdonar, pero soy mas q nuevo
<forces> eso de estar sin paneles no es lo mio
<itali-chan> Tukeke,
<itali-chan> te envidio, yo auno lo estoy bajando xD
<Tukeke> dime
<itali-chan> esto va lento
<Tukeke> itali-chan, no lo he bajado
<Tukeke> xD
<itali-chan> cuanto te tardo en bajarse ubuntu?
<itali-chan> ahhh xD
<Tukeke> lo voy a bajar mañana
<itali-chan> lol
<itali-chan> si xD
<itali-chan> yo es que debo hacer un video para una cierta web de adsl..... y lo necesito ya xd
<Souchiro> ia probe conel thunderbird y me sale lo mismo >_>
<Souchiro> me dice error al obtener el mensaje
<Souchiro> y ya abri los puertos en el modem
<cousteau> itali-chan, cinelerra, kino, openshot, avidemux...
<Souchiro> me sale esto : El comando RETR no se completó con éxito. Error al recuperar el mensaje. El servidor de correo pop.mail.yahoo.com respondió: problem retrieving message.
<cousteau> cámbiate a gmail...
<itali-chan> si cousteau
<aguitel> tengo problemas con yahoomail
<aguitel> debe de haber problemas en el servidor
<Souchiro> me rindo >_>
<Souchiro> naaa, tiene problemas a cada rato
<Souchiro> ademas el de yahoo es ma s seguro y tiene espacio ilimitado
<Souchiro> imagiate, con peermail loq ue puedes hacer con yahoo
<Souchiro> un servidor ilimitado :3
<fumanchu_> ola
<fumanchu_> hay alguien?
<luckatoni> fumanchu_,  no ves una lista de conectados a tu derecha?xd
<Souchiro> o.o
<fumanchu_> no
<fumanchu_> eso es uno de los problemas
<Souchiro> io tengo lata con el evolution
<erAbuelo> no, yo no estoy
<fumanchu_> me he bajado un xchat q no es normal
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> y el yahoo
<luckatoni> un xchat que no es normal?jeje
<Souchiro> :/
<fumanchu_> aparte q se me conecta cada vez q lo habro sin q yo quiera ni dejarme cambiar el nick ni leches
<fumanchu_> si porq el q yo tenia era distinto
<luckatoni> no sera por que tienes para que inicie automaticamente con la red
<fumanchu_> si pero como cambia ahora no se donde se configura eso
<fumanchu_> esq menudo rollo cuando aprendes a usar una cosa parece q ya te estan metiendo otra
<UzU> Buenas
<pepe__> alguna duda , tengo varias paginas web guardada en el firefox , si intalo la nueva version de ubuntu se me pierden? o quedan guardada en el /home?
<luckatoni> Xchat > Lista de Redes, y editar sobre la red Freenode
<erAbuelo> quedan
<UzU> He instalado la nueva de ubuntu
<UzU> con gnome 3
<UzU> y el plugin de unity
<MrBean> pepe_ guardadas como? en los favoritos o tabs abiertas?
<UzU> lo he desactivado desde las opciones del compiz y ahora no tengo barra ni tengo nada
<erAbuelo> unity no es un plugin de gnome3
<pepe__> en el marcador
<UzU> bueno, el launcher
<fumanchu_> oye otra pregunta
<MrBean> pepe__ en los marcadores? no deberia perderse nada al pasar a ubuntu 11.04 dale sin miedo
<luckatoni> fumanchu_, y para ver la lista de conectados, dale a Ctrl + F7
<fumanchu_> como consigo poner la lista de usuarios a mi derecha?
<pepe__> aver aver , algun problema con la nueva version , se que es recomendable instalar ubuntu dentro de 1 semana pero no me aguanto XD
<luckatoni> ya te lo dije,xd
<fumanchu_> no me sale asi
<UzU> @erAbuelo, sabes como arreglar lo que digo, pero?
<fumanchu_> esq ahi una opcion en el menu
<erAbuelo> no
<fumanchu_> pero me sale aqui en el medio la lista
<luckatoni> Dale a Ver > Lista de Usuarios
<UzU> y teneis idea de como puedo vovler a dejar el sistema en el ultimo reinicio?
<fumanchu_> en ver solo me sale red anterio y siguiente y conversacion ant y siguiente
<erAbuelo> fumanchu_: de donde sacase ese xchat ?
<dzup> UzU: si borras ~/.gconf y reinicias los graficos?
<fumanchu_> no se de una pagina puse descargar xchat en español
<fumanchu_> y una de las q me salio
<luckatoni> fumanchu_,  reinstala xchat,xd
<fumanchu_> y en red me sale usuarios y si le doy me pone la lista aqui en el medio
<erAbuelo> fumanchu_: esto ubuntu sudo aptitude install xchat
<luckatoni> y desde la teminal como te dice erAbuelo
<fumanchu_> ok
<UzU> mmm estas seguro que de eso se trataría?
<dzup> UzU: te lo dejara "como nuevo"
<UzU> que borrara eso que pueda "joder"?
<Souchiro> .....
<dzup> UzU: si quieres: mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-bk    reinicia X
<Souchiro> creo que, en resumen, yahoo no funciona bien con el evolution y demas clientes de correo
<Souchiro> acabo de verlo con el gnubiff, que si me corrio el de hotmail
<Souchiro> y ps....
<Souchiro> me trago un "ni modo" :/
<fumanchu_> me dice q orden no encontrada
<UzU> @dzup, pero no creo que se trate de eso
<UzU> quiero decir, se trata de la configuracion de un programa, no de la interficie en general
<UzU> por cierto, para solamente reiniciar las x como lo puedo hacer?
<fumanchu_> no me deja instalar con ubuntu sudo aptitude install xchat me dice orden no encontrada
<erAbuelo> fumanchu_: esto ubuntu sudo apt-get install xchat
<fumanchu_> otra vez
<fumanchu_> orden no encontrada
<dzup> mira haz esto: mv ~/.gconf ~/.gconf-bk    renicia ...si no soluciona nada estonces vete a xomo estabas asi: mv ~/.gconf-bk ~/.gconf
<MrBean> ubuntu ya no usa aptitude
<erAbuelo> fumanchu_: con apt-get install xchat no va ?
<MrBean> fumanchu_ usa apt-get en vez de aptitude
<fumanchu_> no
<fumanchu_> me pone lo mismo
<fumanchu_> orden no encontrada
<jamesjedimaster> pon el comando que estas ejecutando fumanchu_
<dzup> fumanchu_: en minusculas todo?
<fumanchu_> no entiendo
<fumanchu_> si
<erAbuelo> apt-get install xchat
<erAbuelo> da error ?
<fumanchu_> mira yo pongo esto
<fumanchu_> ubuntu sudo apt-get install xchat
<dzup> :p
<luckatoni> sudo apt-get install xchat
<fumanchu_> ahh sin ubuntu?
<luckatoni> JAJAJAJJA
<fumanchu_> esq soy ignorante
<luckatoni> fumanchu_, tranquilo, xd
<MrBean> fumanchu_ moraleja: no bajes programas, solo usa el centro de software o como se llame en español
<fumanchu_> pero eso como lo uso?
<MrBean> menu superior, primera opcion, la ultima de la lista que se abre
<luckatoni> Administracion > Gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<fzeta> res
<MrBean> mejor
<fumanchu_> accesorios visualizador chm?
<luckatoni> Barra Superior > Sistema > Administracion > Gestor de paquetes Synaptic
<fumanchu_> si lo del sinaptic me lo se
<fumanchu_> desde ahi lo puedo buscar tb no?
<MrBean> si
<MrBean> desde alli puedes ver todo el software que hay para ubuntu
<cousteau> fumanchu_, aptitude no viene instalado por defecto en las últimas versiones, sólo apt-get
<luckatoni> fumanchu_, exacto, desde ahi, y despues mas tarde ya iras usando la terminal con su comando con el de ahora
<cousteau> (puedes instalar aptitude con apt-get)
<cousteau> (o instalar directamente xchat con apt-get)
<fumanchu_> bueno esq yo no me meto en esto mucho
<fumanchu_> en esto de manejar el ubuntu
<fumanchu_> solo lo uso en plan usuario
<fumanchu_> ignorante
<erAbuelo> como todos xD
<fumanchu_> q me funcionen las cosas y via
<fumanchu_> lo del apt -get solo me ha hecho falta esta vez
<fumanchu_> por eso lo digo
<cousteau> ¿"sólo lo uso en plan usuario ignorante" o "sólo lo uso en plan usuario, ignorante"?
<MrBean> fumanchu_ entonces usa lo facil, el modo grafico olvida la linea de comandos
<UzU> @dzup
<erAbuelo> a currar un rato, luego vuelvo
<WillNux> Porque Kubuntu sigue trabajando con OpenOffice?
<forces> WillNux, cual kubuntu?
<WillNux> 11.04 http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<forces> donde dice que tiene openoffice?
<dzup> UzU:  ?
<UzU> gracias, verdaderamente no tenia nada de fe en que funcionara xD
<ivancp> nos vemos
<dzup> UzU: se arreglo?
<UzU> si, perfectamente
<dzup> bien.
<UzU> aunque no me acaba de gustar este nuevo estilo dado a ubuntu
<WillNux> forces: al a lo que presionas en descarga y veraz la descripciones
<Lancro> vaya
<Lancro> le iba a decir que no lleva openoffice, que yo lo tengo y se va
<UzU> perdonad
<UzU> sabéis si puedo añadir algun icono a la nueva barra superior?
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download . IMPORTANTE: Hacer un backup ANTES de actualizar
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 11.04 lanzado http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download | IMPORTANTE: Hacer un backup ANTES de actualizar
<Lancro> el backup es para cobardes xD
<mimecar> Lancro: no tener un backup actualizado es muy mala idea
<Lancro> era broma
<Lancro> yo tengo los datos en una particion aparte
<mimecar> el backup es en un disco externo
<Lancro> algo tan exagerado no
<Lancro> no creo que una actualizacion se coma otras particiones, o si?
<cossier> Lancro, yo lo hago en disco USB externo
<MrBean> yo tengo backups en 3 cds. uno de trabajos, programas y mp3
<mimecar> si modificas la tabla de particiones si que puedes perder los datos de todo el disco
<Lancro> esa no la toco
<Lancro> es una actualizacion no una instalacion de 0
<mimecar> Lancro: un pico de tensión de alimentación y el disco duro se puede dañar
<Lancro> eso si
<cossier> yo uso SAI por si acaso
<Lancro> pero vamos tengo lo mas serio que es la musica en dvd
<MrBean> a mi se me dañó un modem hace años por un rayo.
<Lancro> lo demas es descargable
<MrBean> uy por luz solo he perdido una pelicula que me estaba bajando por el imesh, osea, hace 6 años
<Lancro> aqui la luz es muy estable
<Lancro> nunca tuve problemas
<Lancro> alguna vez que se fue y me cague en sus muertos
<Lancro> pero de subidas nunca me paso nada
<cossier> Lancro, donde estoy yo tambien es estable hasta que vienen los turistas xDDD
<mimecar> que no te haya pasado aún no quiere decir que no pueda pasar
<mimecar> si tienes datos importantes y no haces un backup, no son importantes
<MrBean> con las computadoras hay que preparse no por si pasa algo, sino para cuando pase algo.
<Bohr> hola
<MrBean> hombre precavido vale por dos
<MrBean> mas vale pájaro en mano
<MrBean> a quien buen arbol se arrima
<Bohr> una pregunta
<Bohr> alguien recuerda cómo se instalaba adobe flash player en 64 bits
<luckatoni> cuando se bloquea el sistema por un tiempo inactivo, se va la conexion  a internet , procesos y etc?
<mimecar> luckatoni: si ha entrado en ahorro de energía, si
<luckatoni> joer, esta actualizando el sistema, me he ido y SORPRESA!!!xd
<Lancro> yo solo le dejo suspender la pantalla
<Lancro> es un sobremesa
<luckatoni> lo jodido es que tengo que empezar de nuevo,xd
<Lancro> no creo, los paquetes descargados se quedan
<Lancro> seguramente siga a partir del ultimo descargado con exito
<mimecar> depende de en que paso se quede
<mimecar> si estabas instalando paquetes, ....
<luckatoni> se quedo en alguno,xd
<luckatoni> estaba descargarndo paquetes nuevos creo,xd
<Lancro> es lo que mas tarda
<Lancro> y mas hoy que andan saturados, yo tarde 4 horas
<luckatoni> ya le deje bien claro que no quiero ahorrar energia, espero que lo entendiera bien,xd
<forces> be green!!
<forces> cuida el planeta
<forces> ¬¬
<cossier> Lancro, el p2p es mucho mas rapido
<Lancro> se puede actualizar por p2p?
<cossier> o sea por torrent
<Lancro> ya no me sirve hasta dentro de 6 meses pero bueno seria saberlo
<Lancro> te refieres a bajar la iso y actualizar con iso
<mimecar> descargas por p2p la iso
<cossier> sip
<Lancro> lo tenia que haber pensado antes de ponerme, pero bueno, asi estuve un rato fuera del wow xD
<Lancro> ya lo hare para la 11.10
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<gilbert_> Hola Ubuntu 11.04 Gnome 3 no tengo icono bateria alguien sabe algo de esto.
<SadlyMistaken> pero gilbert, tienes puesto en el GEstor de ENergía "Mostrar siempre icono de energía" ???
<SadlyMistaken> gilbert_ ?
<gilbert_> SadlyMistaken_ Men tengo Ubuntu 11.04 con Gnome 3 y el icono de bateria no me aparece es una laptop.
<mimecar> gilbert_: sabes que gnome 3 es experimental verdad?
<jose> buenas noches
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar?
<jose> instale ubuntun11.04
<Zeroden> buenas noches
<gilbert_> mimecar_ No sabia.
<m4v> gilbert_: 11.04 usa gnome2, no te podemos ayudar mucho.
<jose> pero el problema es q no me deja crear carpetas en cualquier part
<SadlyMistaken> jose suelta la pregunta y ya tá
<mimecar> jose: no puedes crear cosas fuera de tu home
<jose> fuera si
<jose> por ejemplo en el disco duro donde tengo w7 si
<Zeroden> jose me imagino que te refieres a crear carpetas en el escritorio no?
<jose> en el escritorio me deja
<SadlyMistaken> jose no puedes crear carpetas ni en src,usr,bin.... total esas carpetas que son para el OS muy importantes.
<jose> pero en el 10.10 si podia
<gilbert_> m4v_ Tendre que desinstalar primero el Gnome 3 .
<Zeroden> jose, donde quieres crear la carpeta?
<Zeroden> jose en que ruta?
<SadlyMistaken> pues donde no te deja?
<jose> dentro de usr
<mimecar> jose: como usuario normal?
<Zeroden> sudo mkdir
<SadlyMistaken> jose?
<Zeroden> o dale permisos con chmod nombreusuario rutacarpeta
<jose> no se si estoy como usuario normal
<Zeroden> jose dale permisos con chmod nombreusuario rutacarpeta
<mimecar> jose: un usuario normal no puede escribir en usr
<jose> ok
<mimecar> Zeroden: en esa carpeta no hay que escribir
<jose> es q quiero asociar los ed2k
<SadlyMistaken> jose, eso no se hace así
<jose> al amule
<mimecar> no hay que escribir ahí para asociar cosas
<jose> pues en el 10,10 lo hice asi
<Zeroden> ya pero alguna vez yo he necesitado crear una carpeta dentro de /usr y lo hice asi
<SadlyMistaken> eso es DENTRO del firefox..
<m4v> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - NO EXISTE procedimiento para remover Gnome3 una vez instalado.
<Zeroden> mimecar ya pero alguna vez yo he necesitado crear una carpeta dentro de /usr y lo hice asi
<jose> cree dentro de usr una carpeta q se llama apps y luego dentro de esta script
<mimecar> Zeroden: son casos muy concretos
<Zeroden> mimecar tienes toda la razon, sorry
<jorechp> es decir gnome3 no es final verion
<jorechp> *version
<mimecar> Zeroden: para casas concretos tienes razón
<mimecar> pero todo lo que se instala a mano no se actualiza
<mimecar> jorechp: hasta ubuntu 11.10 no
<Zeroden> a mi en mi netbook me va como el culo gnome 3
<fosco_> jose: puedes hacer lo mismo pero dentro de tu carpeta home, eso es lo correcto, si este método te da algun problema plantealo aqui y te ayudaremos, pero no andes creando carpetas en /usr
<jose> bueno me bajare ed2k.sh y lo copiare a home
<jose> y despues en el mozilla le dire donde esta
<jose> ok gracias por prestarme atencion
<mimecar> jose: para que necesitas un script para asociarlo?
<SadlyMistaken> jose, que no, que para asociar los enlaces para que se abran en amule no tienes que toquetar nada en tus carpetas, si no en la configuración de firefox o chrome o el que tengas....  aqui te lo explica bien: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:mOzjT4vuW4wJ:andalinux.wordpress.com/2008/08/05/asociar-enlaces-ed2k-de-amule-con-firefox-en-linux/+asociar+edk2+firefox+ubuntu+amule&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es&sou
<SadlyMistaken> rce=www.google.es
<jose> ok echare un vistazo
<m4v> Zeroden: no es necesario ese lenguaje aquí.
<SadlyMistaken> uh, que largo... asi mas corto: http://andalinux.wordpress.com/2008/08/05/asociar-enlaces-ed2k-de-amule-con-firefox-en-linux/
<Zeroden> rectifico... a mi en mi netbook me va francamente mal gnome 3
<fosco_> Zeroden: en el mio va francamente bien, mala eleccion :)
<Zeroden> fosco que netbook es el tuyo ? y q distro usas?
<Zeroden> fosco_ el mio es un emachines em350
<fosco_> EeePC 1005HA, Natty Desktop 32bits
<SadlyMistaken> que nombres les ponen ahora a las cosas.. fijate.... "Eeeeeee PC" jajajajaja
<Zeroden> pues yo con el mio con 10.10 Maverik lo tuve que quitar, quizas seria porque la tarjeta de video es malucha ???
<fosco_> la del eeepc es una intel normalilla
<gilbert_> jorechp: Men si tu usas Gnome3 en portatil dime si tienes el icono de bateria.
<Zeroden> ahora estoy usando XFCE y me va de perlas
<SadlyMistaken> ya bueno, pero yo me reia del nombre que les ponen... xD
<Zeroden> <gilbert_> yo cuando lo tuve probando si me salia el icono de la bateria
<OMG_ESS> hola
<gilbert_> Zeroden: Caramba no lo tengo y te digo exeptuando ese problemita, me gusta .
<OMG_ESS> acabo de descargas el ubuntu 11 amd64 por bittorrent pero cuando intent bootear desde usb, me dice unknown word...
<OMG_ESS> será problema de la .iso o mio?
<fosco_> OMG_ESS: seguro que tu procesador soporta 64bits?
<OMG_ESS> sì
<OMG_ESS> pero la cosa es que no bootea
<SadlyMistaken> pero el portatil cuando bootea desde usb, lo hace desde un iso en la usb, o desde un usb preparadito?
<OMG_ESS> preparadito
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: ¿como has pasado la iso?
<OMG_ESS> lo he hecho con otras distros
<SadlyMistaken> y lo tienes como primera opción en bootear? a ver si se te ha olvidado..
<Zeroden> gilbert_: lo tienes con 10.10 o con 11.04
<OMG_ESS> con el hacedor que trae ubuntu
<OMG_ESS> si tambien
<SadlyMistaken> aunque si dice unknown word... "word"
<gilbert_> 11.04
<mimecar> la herramienta de ubuntu no es para pasar isos
<OMG_ESS> de hecho probè hace rato con ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> es para hacer un usb permanente
<mimecar> pasalo con unetbootin
<OMG_ESS> hay dos opciones
<OMG_ESS> bueno voy a probar con ese a ver
<OMG_ESS> pero de donde lo descargo?
<SadlyMistaken> jose, que tal va el esperimento???
<OMG_ESS> solo encuentro el bin
<Zeroden> jose creo que no esta
<SadlyMistaken> uh.... se ha pirao sin contarnos si lo consiguió..
<OMG_ESS> ah disculpa està en el software center
<SadlyMistaken> buena suerte OMG_ESS
<OMG_ESS> jeje gracias
<Zeroden> OMG_ESS entonces has probado otras distros amd64  en tu maquina ??
<OMG_ESS> si
<Zeroden> ok
<OMG_ESS> pero eso no es el problema
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: o la iso está dañada o no está bien pasada al usb
<mimecar> no tienes más causas
<gilbert_> Me muevo a ver si encuentro solucion en la web a lo del icono de bateria. Gracias a todos.. Nos vemos. XD
<OMG_ESS> bueno busque en google y no han reportado nada
<OMG_ESS> per tampoco habìan tantas personas descargando de allì
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: ¿has comprobado la integridad de la iso?
<OMG_ESS> mm no eso no
<OMG_ESS> normalmente si es bittorrent no se pone en 100%?
<mimecar> en principio debe comprobarla el programa,
<OMG_ESS> puede ser debido a que no tengo grub ahora mismo?
<OMG_ESS> pero lo dudo ya queestoy desde un live cd
<mimecar> si te falla al inicio , no puede ser grub
<OMG_ESS> aja
<OMG_ESS> bueno listo ya termino el unetbootin
<mimecar> comprueba primero la integridad
<mimecar> ok
<RonyBirra> Hola a todos, disculpen como se puede jugar en linux, ya que el cedega esta de pago ahora y por wine como que no me quiere andar
<OMG_ESS> voy a probar primer esto a ver
<OMG_ESS> adios
<pepe__> hola, instale ubuntu 11.4 , y tengo dos problema , no me aparece la barra de herramienta '' ver . editar, historial
<Zeroden> RonyBirra has probado playonlinux ?
<mimecar> pepe__: aparece todo en la barra de arriba
<RonyBirra> playonlinux? lo tengo instalado si, pero no lo entiendo jeje
<mimecar> RonyBirra: has entrado en la web del programa y leido las instrucciones?
<pepe__> retiro lo dicho XD  , ahora si me va
<pepe__> el problema que tengo si es cerio
<RonyBirra> juaja.. ahh por ahi va mejor =/ evidente
<NEXUS-6> buenas. Tengo un problema con unity, es una chorrada pero la comento. En el icono de evolution de unity no me indica cuando he recibido algun correo. Alguno con el mismo problema?
<RonyBirra> jaj muchas gracias
<RonyBirra> =P
<SadlyMistaken> pepe_ me alegro ya haya aparecido..
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 sí, muchos hablan del fallo de notificaciones.
<pepe__> tengo una laptop acer  aspire 5251 , ya instale el driver de la red inalambrica pero esta no me la detecta
<mimecar> pepe__: con que versión de ubuntu?
<pepe__> tengo 11.4
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, ok entonces es un Error conocido que ya estara notificado no?
<mimecar> pepe__: con la 10.10 te funcionaba?
<mimecar> la versión 11.4 ha salido hoy y puede tener fallos
<pepe__> sip , solo intalaba el driver desde los '' controladores adiccionales
<pepe__> y me funcionaba
<pepe__> ahora en el 11.4 no me funciona
<mimecar> pepe__: puede ser un fallo temporal de esta versión
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 hombre, pues no tengo ni idea de si ha sido notificado, si quieres hacerlo tu....yo no sé inglés..
<dzup> poque esa tonteria de poner cosas "nuevas" si saber si esta bien o no? esta gente no cambia
<Lancro> alguno sabe donde se instala emesene?
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, yo estoy igual
<Lancro> me da un error el nuevo, y la solucion pasa por editar un archivo, y no se donde esta el emesene
<mimecar> dzup: el live cd es para probar el sistema y comprobar que todo te funciona
<NEXUS-6> Tambien tengo un problema con el bluetooth que cuando arranco aparece apagado y tengo que reiniciar el bluetooth para que me funcione
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 eso será programable supongo... de todos modos quieres tener el bluethoot todo el rato encendido?
<NEXUS-6> si, porque utilizo un raton, y mi portatil no tiene boton para desactivarlo
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, el caso es q esto me pasa con la actualización antes siempre ha funcionado bien
<mimecar> NEXUS-6: ten en cuenta que has actualizado el mismo día que se publica
<mimecar> con fallos que no han sido detectados
<NEXUS-6> mimecar, la verdad es que llevo ya con ubuntu 11.04 una semana, pero queria esperar a que la gente se lo instalara para comprobar si habia mas casos como el mio
<andre> ok aqui vamos, instale ubuntu 11.04 y no me aparecio el grub, entraba directo a ubuntu, reinstale y lo mismo
<mimecar> andre si solo tienes ubuntu grub no sale
<mimecar> grub está instalado , pero oculto
<andre> ???
<dylan66> no sde ve en la pantalla
<fosco_> andre: por defecto si grub detecta un solo sistema operativo no muestra el menú
<fosco_> si detecta más de uno entonces sí
<andre> bueno pues entre a internet y logre "activarlo", ya salio pero no me muestra a windows
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 pues... entonces si llevas 1 semana con el, ya habrás intentado poner el bluethooth a tu manera, y no te ha dejado tenerlo siempre "encendido"...
<SadlyMistaken> tenemos aún muchas cosas que aprender de Unity.... ufff
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: también puedes desactivar unity
<andre> ninguna otra distro hace eso, todas instalan el grub y no hay q activarlo,
<fosco_> andre: a ver si lo entiendo, tienes windows en el sistema pero grub no lo ha detectado?
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, no, el problema es qeu cuando bajo la tapa del portatil, se suspende, y al abrirla el bluetooth casca y me aparece como desconectado, pero tengo que reiniciar el servicio porque dandole a encender no hace nada
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar, si pero que lo hagan facil.... ir a una parte del software centre y PUM, te pida el CD de instalación y san seacabó.
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 huuuuuu que cosas mas raras... a ver si me pasa igual en 10.10.... voy a ver
<andre> si tengo windows xp y tenia fedora, pero instale ubuntu en la particion de fedora, y todo bien solo q no aparecio grub al inicio entra directo
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken: desde el login seleccionas gnome clásico
<fosco_> andre: ok, prueba a forzar la deteccion con esto: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 pues aquí no pasa nada... vaya putada!!! Apuntatelas... para irlas arreglando!!!
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, a mi en la 10.10 no he tenido ningun problema con l bluetooth, es mas. Llevo instalandolo desde la 6.10 y nunca me habia pasado nada respecto a esto
<SadlyMistaken> mimecar, ah bueno, entonces no hay tanto drama..... que exageración!!
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, la verda q el problema no es que sea un problemon, pero vamos que seguro que es una chorrada pero que tendran q arreglar ellos
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 me alegro, yo tuve un problema muy gordo, porque mi ubuntu se creia que mi bluetooth era una tarjeta de red wifi... jajajaja y al reves.. ufff lo pasé fatal..
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, jajaja madre mia que follon
<NEXUS-6> xd
<SadlyMistaken> es más ,ahora ya sé que el bluethooth lo reconoce, pero he tenido que instalar una tarjeta de red wifi de esas que se enchufan por usb, porque no admite la mia del laptop
<andre> Ok, ahora estoy bajando el alternate cd y ahora de 64 bits, lo instalare a ver si no hace lo mismo
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, pues yo tengo otro problema con este ubuntu, pero no he querido comentarlo pq es bastante gordo
<mimecar> andre el "fallo" de grub te pasará igual
<SadlyMistaken> pues más gordooooo.... dilo ya!!
<SadlyMistaken> que lo mismo es una tonteria que la gente puede comunicarte como se arregla
<mimecar> alternate es lo mismo que el cd "Desktop"
<NEXUS-6> SadlyMistaken, tengo una tarjeta ahteros con wifi n, y cuando lo conecto a mi router con wifi n, va lentiiiiisimo, yo creo q el problema es del kernel pero no estoy seguro
<nadien> O:, nuevo ubuntu: donde esta la barra de menu del nuevo firefox?
<andre> ???? pero porque, que porqueria
<mimecar> andre configura grub para añadir windows
<mimecar> nadien: o está oculta o en la barra superior
<andre> ya si sale igual me voy a otra distro
<nadien> mimecar, no
<nadien> no es como en windows que al paretar alt lo muestra
<mimecar> andre te va a pasar igual
<SadlyMistaken> NEXUS-6 pues si en 10.10 te iba de fabula, pues prueba como dice mimecar usar gnome normal.... que tb usará la misma version de kernel.. para ver si es el kernel
<mimecar> alternate y desktop llevan lo mismo
<fosco_> andre: te he dicho como solucionarlo y no has hecho ni caso
<mimecar> andre tu problema se arregla añadiendo la entrada, reinstalando te pasará lo mismo
<andre> ya se, pero por si la primera imagen q baje tuviera un error la bajo de nuevo
<NEXUS-6> yo creo q es el kernel pe he comprobado que cuando hago iwconfig con esa conexion me da un ratio de 300 megas y me pasa con este kernel
<mimecar> como quieras, pero te va a pasar lo mismo
<NEXUS-6> es el kernel seguro
<m4v> andre: haz hecho un "sudo update-grub" para ver si actualiza el grub?
<andre> si ya lo hice
<mimecar> has hecho lo que te ha dicho fosco_ andre?
<andre> desinstale grub y lo reinstale
<m4v> y no dice Windows en la lista que tira?
<andre> he hice lo que dicen
<mimecar> andre es un problema de CONFIGURACIÓN
<andre> no
<m4v> andre: podés hacer un pastebin de la salida de update-grub
<mimecar> pon el comando que has escrito
<andre> ahorita no estoy alla en mi casa vine a un ciber a bajar otra imagen
<mimecar> andre entonces no digas que has puesto los comandos y no te funcionan
<SadlyMistaken> ains pobre andre
<dzup> heh
<andre> ya los puse los de update grub y eso
<SadlyMistaken> dzup heh de qué?
<dzup> ya lo hice "..en casa"
<m4v> andre: bueno, cuando vuelvas a tu casa vuelve a preguntar aquí.
<dzup> sanpero no estas enojado?
<OMG_ESS> hola
<dzup> SadlyMistaken:
<OMG_ESS> tampoco me funciono unetbottin
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: ¿el mismo error?
<andre> yo???
<OMG_ESS> no
<OMG_ESS> este entra
<OMG_ESS> pero leugo aparce como un script
<OMG_ESS> y ya no hace màs nada
<dzup> me salio una ventanita que si quiero upgrade al nuevo ubuntu, le puse cancelar y sigo bien :)
<OMG_ESS> lo de integridad del cd como lo hago?
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<OMG_ESS> es mu largo?
<mimecar> dos comandos
<OMG_ESS> ok voy
<andre> y porque aun no ha salido xubuntu?
<mimecar> no habrán tenido tiempo
<Zeroden> yo tengo puesta la beta y me va perfecta
<OMG_ESS> no a salido?
<OMG_ESS> ha
<OMG_ESS> a
<jamesjedimaster> xubuntu 11.04 ya esta
<Zeroden> sin embargo la beta1 de ubuntu 11.04 la probe y me fue fatal
<OMG_ESS> si yo la vi
<Zeroden> tenia mogollon de errores
<andre> en la pagina de distrowatch aun no aparece
<OMG_ESS> pero buca en blogs
<OMG_ESS> yo vi unos enlaces
<OMG_ESS> a edubuntu y xubuntu
<OMG_ESS> mimecar: y esto tarda mucho?
<andre> quiza, pero oficialmente aun no
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: en calcular la suma md5?
<OMG_ESS> si
<jamesjedimaster> oficialmente? xubuntu esta para bajarse desde hace unas 13 horas
<Pro-Racing> !natty
<kubot> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<Pro-Racing> Ya esta Natty?
<OMG_ESS> lo tienen que cambiar
<mimecar> publicada si, aunque aún con fallos
<OMG_ESS> mimecar: listo me dio el codigo correcto
<mimecar> si coinciden, entonces tiene algo que da problemas con tu ordenador
<Pro-Racing> entonces para cuando sera instalable mimecar ?
<mimecar> en que momento te sale el error?
<mimecar> Pro-Racing: 1 semana mínimo
<Pro-Racing> mmm mejor me espero
<OMG_ESS> justo al principio
<andre> pues hubieran hecho el lanzamiento en una semana, pero ya bien
<OMG_ESS> aparece una cosa de debia
<OMG_ESS> y allì luego dice lo de uknown
<OMG_ESS> debian*
<OMG_ESS> voy a probar con otro SO a ver
<andre> OMG ESS, prueba aptosid veras que no te falla nada
<OMG_ESS> que es eso?
<mimecar> andre está en ubuntu
<andre> otra distro
<SadlyMistaken> OMG_ESS y de verdad no tienes un CD para grabartelo y ya está?
<OMG_ESS> me refiero las que tengo descargadas
<OMG_ESS> para  probar
<OMG_ESS> si tengo
<andre> cuales tienes?
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<OMG_ESS> fedora y linux mint
<OMG_ESS> pero perdì el grub
<OMG_ESS> y solo puedo entrar por live cd
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: por partes
<andre> cualquiera de esas te va a dar menos lata
<mimecar> el problema no te aparece al iniciar con el live cd de la 11.04?
<OMG_ESS> yo quiero Ubuntu
<OMG_ESS> jaja
<mimecar> andre si no instalas una versión que ha salido hace un par de horas no tienes problemas
<OMG_ESS> mimecar: no lo he probado
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: entonces tu problema está en que no te arrancan los sistemas instalados?
<OMG_ESS> no es eso
<andre> yo igual estoy batallando con esta que segun es la "mejor" y mas trabajada
<OMG_ESS> perdì el grub hace dias
<mimecar> andre ha salido hoy
<mimecar> ningún sistema funciona perfecto el primer día
<OMG_ESS> pero instale ubuntu 10 luego lo desisntale hoy y volvi a perder el grub
<OMG_ESS> entonces estoy sin grub
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: ¿como lo desinstalastes?
<andre> lo que pasa es que cuando ya la liberan se supone que ya deberia ser estable y funcional
<mimecar> andre eso no es cierto
<OMG_ESS> borre la particion
<mimecar> cuando liberan no tiene fallos "graves"
<andre> sino la hubieran sacado como una beta 3
<OMG_ESS> eso està mal?
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: grub estaba en esa partición?
<OMG_ESS> si
<OMG_ESS> supongo
<mimecar> andre por eso no es instala el día del lanzamiento
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: inicia con un live cd , tendrás que reinstalar grub en los sistemas que tienes ahora instalados
<andre> OMG ESS instala cualquiera de las otras que dijiste, que versiones de fedora y mint tienes
<OMG_ESS> ahora estoy en un live cd
<mimecar> tienes instalado ahora algo OMG_ESS?
<OMG_ESS> comfusion, pero no puedo entrar
<OMG_ESS> por que no tengo grub
<mimecar> no conozco esa distribución
<OMG_ESS> bueno s ubuntu
<OMG_ESS> realmente
<mimecar> instala grub en el disco duro
<OMG_ESS> solo el grub como?
<mimecar> con el live cd lo tienes que instalar desde el sistema que está instalado
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<OMG_ESS> yo en eso me hice un lìo el otro dìa
<andre> mas facil reinstala todo
<mimecar> andre esos comentarios no ayudan
<mimecar> no se reinstala un sistema solo para recuperar grub
<andre> te digo no por molestar, yo tengo un problema similar y es lo que voy a hacer
<mimecar> ya te han dicho como hacerlo para no reinstalar
<mimecar> si quieres instalar el cd alternate te pasará lo mismo
<andre> no me refiero a reinstalar todas las particiones, solo a la de linux
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo
<OMG_ESS> no entiendo lo de montar los otros dispositivos
<andre> ademas reinstalar me toma a lo mucho 10 minutos,
<mimecar> andre, como quieras, pero tu problema seguirá
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: pon el paso en el que estas
<andre> si continua, regreso a fedora
<OMG_ESS> montar el resto de dispositivos
<OMG_ESS> el tercero
<mimecar> estas en http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB?
<mimecar> ponme el texto exacto (para buscarlo y encontrarlo antes)
<OMG_ESS> correcto
<OMG_ESS> Ahora, monta el resto de los dispositivos:
<OMG_ESS> pero yo no creo que sea ese el problema
<chilicuil> despues de eso, tal vez sea conveniente hacer un backup $ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/MBR.backup bs=512 count=1
<mimecar> OMG_ESS: la distribución que tienes instalada, en que versión de ubuntu está basada?
<OMG_ESS> 10.10 o 10.04
<mimecar> entonces tienes grub 2
<OMG_ESS> empieza por l
<mimecar> te fallas los comandos de la página?
<m4v> andre: amenazas no va servir. haz lo que quieras.
<OMG_ESS> los copio y pehuo directamente?
<mimecar> si
<Bohr> buenas
<m4v> andre: no estas en tu pc, no te podemos ayudar efectivamente. Y tu problema tiene pinta de ser con la partición de Windows. Pero si no estás en tu pc no podemos verificarlo ni ayudarte.
<Bohr> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 en mi PC y, decidme, ¿qué créeis que ha mejorado respecto a versiones anteriores?
<andre> ahora resulta q el problema es windows, tengo esa particion hace años y nunca me ha dado lata
<mimecar> andre, en tu grub no aparece windows verdad?
<andre> no
<m4v> andre: como dije, no estas en tu pc, no haz hecho lo que te pedí que hagas. No te podemos ayudar así.
<mimecar> que no te sale grub?
<andre> primero no salia, lo desinstale lo reinstale y le di update y ya aparecio
<andre> pero solo aparece ubuntu no windows
<mimecar> (0:30:08) mimecar: andre, en tu grub no aparece windows verdad?
<mimecar> (0:30:17) jose [~jose@10.Red-88-1-211.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net] ha entrado en la sala.
<mimecar> (0:30:18) andre: no
<m4v> Bohr: pregunta en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, solo soporte aquí.
<andre> voy a reinstalar y luego regreso a contarles que paso
<mimecar> si no te sale windows, por que me dices primero una cosa y después la opuesta?
<Bohr> ah, perdón. Voy para allá :-)
<Bohr> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<andre> asi te lo dije siempre
<mimecar> si, pero cuando te he preguntado de nuevo me has dicho que no
<mimecar> y a continuación que si
<OMG_ESS> mimecar: sudo update-grub2 eso lo pego antes de reiniciar?
<mimecar> has seguido todos los pasos?
<OMG_ESS> sì
<mimecar> después de grub-install te pone que reinicies
<andre> sale adios
<OMG_ESS> pero luego dice que lo haga manualmente
<OMG_ESS> yo no sè si sepa
<mimecar> después de grub-install te dice que reinicies
<OMG_ESS> bueno voy
<OMG_ESS> adios ya veno
<OMG_ESS> list
<OMG_ESS> ya estoy en mi SO
<mimecar> ok
<OMG_ESS> aqui tengo instalado unbootin
<OMG_ESS> en que sistema formateo el usb?
<mimecar> fat32
<OMG_ESS> ok
<OMG_ESS> oye pero estas seguro que unbottin permite ubuntu 11?
<mimecar> si no lo pone en el menú, seguro no es
<OMG_ESS> jeje entonces no xD
<OMG_ESS> entonces lo hago con el crador de arrancadores de Ubuntu?
<OMG_ESS> de linux mejor dichp
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-29
<kzman> hola como puedo actualizar de 10.04 a 11.04 sin instalar la version instermedia?
<aguitel> kzman, con el cd de natty lo puedes hacer
<alien-007> hola muhachos,e intentado varias distribuciones de aquitectura PPC para una Mac Ibook G4 pero el unico que me butea es el ubuntu 10.4 LTS pero no me terminal la instalacion
<kzman> anguitel, como?
<kzman> aguitel
<alien-007> tendre que poner algun comando en terinal para instalarlo
<joseluisls> buenas tardes alguien puede ayudarme a corregir un error que me tira en la instalacion de ubuntu en una mac g4 .
<joseluisls> me dice replica de ubuntu invalida...esto sale casi al finalizar la instalacion..
<GNULINUX> DISCULPEN LA VERSIOND E UBUNTU 11.04 YA  ESTA EN SU VERSION FINAL??
<alien-007> si y la puedes DESCARGAR
<GNULINUX> GRACIAS :D
<riveryk>  quien conoce algun programa que me muestre las redes cercanas que sea como un radar... o que me muestre el mapa de como estoy conectado en la resd
<fosco_> wifi-radar
<jamesjedimaster> iwconfig
<riveryk> en ubuntu 10.10
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<riveryk> mmm es que busco es como que me lo muestre de forma grafica...... antes tenia uno pero no recuerdo como se llama.... salian circulos lineas y me mostraba por los routers que pasaba
<jamesjedimaster> creo que wifi-radar es lo mas parecido que buscas
<alien-007> hola muchachos nuevamente,,me sale un error al tratar e montar un disco,,codigo 18 Failed to write lock dev/hda1
<Choy_250> HOLA
<Zeroden> hola Choy
<Compiz-fusion> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.4 en una laptop acer aspire 5251 , no me detecta las redes inalambricas, en el ubuntu 10.10 no tenia problema , ya instale los driver en los '' controladores restringidos '' y aun asi no lo detecta
<andre> ya estoy aca otra vez
<andre> nuevamente no aparece el grub, solo pantalla negra y luego entra a ubuntu
<Choy_250> hola zeronden soy nuevo en esto y estoy experimentando
<Choy_250> soy usuario principiante de ubuntu y estoy como se maneja esto
<Choy_250> hola zeroden conoces radio ñu???
<slatan> hola, una pregunta rapida, en un ordenador con menos de 1gb de ram, es mejor instalarle un SO de 64bits o de 32bits? por lo que he encontrado en internet parece que es mejor la de 32bits por la poca cantidad de ram, de todas formas probare ambas y medire el rendimiento
<Choy_250> quiero conectarme al canal de esa radio-...!!!
<Compiz-fusion> quedate con el ed 32 bits hay mas soportes
<alien-007>  unable to mount 10GB filesystem   Error mounting:exited with code 18:Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<alien-007> estoy booteando en una mac
<andre> hola como hago que aparezca el grub¿¿'''
<m4v> andre: ejecuta "sudo update-grub" y muestranos la salida con un pastebin
<slatan> Compiz-fusion; bien mirado, no habia pensado en eso
<m4v> :/
<katia> ayuda please
<m4v> !ask katia
<kubot> katia: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<katia> instale ubuntu y ahora no puedo entrar a windows
<m4v> katia: yo ya te dije que hacer, hasta que no sigas mis instrucciones no vamos a ningún lado.
<m4v> andre: ejecuta "sudo update-grub" y muestranos la salida con un pastebin
<katia> jaja ok aparece /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<m4v> por favor mostranos la salida *completa* en un pastebin
<m4v> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<aguitel> katia, haz en la terminal: sudo apt-get install grub2 os-prober
<aguitel> katia, luego haz:sudo update-grub2
<m4v> el error dice que no encuentra el /dev, no el os-prober. por eso quisiera ver el error completo
<katia> ya
<katia> bajo un archivo pro dice lo mismo
<katia> lopase a ese pastebin que dices
<m4v> katia: que version del kernel tienes? "uname -r"
<katia> pues es el ultimo ubuntu 11-04
<katia> 2.6.38-8-generic
<rengo> holas
<m4v> todo lo que encuentro habla de un bug del kernel. es medio raro eso que te está pasando..
<rengo> buenas noches tengo duda muy grande
<m4v> de un kernel viejo
<rengo> voy actulizar hrdwatrre yuna pc
<katia> hace rato instale ubuntu 11.04 desktop de 32 bits y ahora el alternate cd de 64 bits
<rengo> *hardware una pc
<rengo> pero no quiero reinstalar todo de nuevo hay forma exporar todo archivos config y paquetes soft vovlerponer nuevo ubuntu re intalado desde cero?
<aguitel> rengo, habla espanol
<m4v> rengo: nunca tuve que reinstalar el sistema por cambiar el hardware.
<katia> y entonces
<m4v> katia: nose aún, prueba con "sudo apt-get update" y "sudo apt-get upgrade" para ver si hay algún update.
<katia> gracias guapo besitos
<simon_> conocen algun gestor para ipod 5g?(el que graba)
<simon_> el unico que me funcionaba era gtk-pod y ay mee da problemas al sincronizar, floola nunca me funciono,  los que encuentro llegan a 4g :S
<dannyLopez68> buenas nochea (locombia)
<katia> el update ya lo esta haciendo, pero el upgrade tarda mucho? mi conexion es muy lenta
<m4v> puede tardar, depende de lo que haya para actualizar.
<dannyLopez68> no me monta mi micro sd
<dannyLopez68> :'(
<dannyLopez68> como la puedo montar desde la terminal?
<m4v> dannyLopez68: fijate que device es, y con "sudo mount /dev/"device" directorio"
<dannyLopez68> no me aparece listado en el sudo fdisck -l
<m4v> dannyLopez68: también puedes mirar la salida de "dmesg | tail" justo despues de conectar el SD, puede que no lo reconozca o esté mal.
<m4v> dannyLopez68: entonces vuelve a poner el sd y ejecuta "dmesg | tail" y pegalo en un pastebin
<dannyLopez68> mmc0: card 5f54 removed cuando lo quite
<dannyLopez68> mmc0: new SD card at address 5f54 cuando la conecte
<m4v> por favor pasa el log completo, tendría que decir en que device está
<dannyLopez68> a ok
<dannyLopez68> m4v: http://pastebin.com/NseZPw2k
<m4v> dannyLopez68: mmh, parece que Ubuntu no reconose el reader, que laptop es?
<chasis> gente! que tal el 11.04?
<dannyLopez68> un compaq cq 40 630 la
<dannyLopez68> chasis: mal :'(
<chasis> si? y eso?
<m4v> dannyLopez68: solía funcionar?
<dannyLopez68> si
<dannyLopez68> ponia más problema en kubuntu pero luego le daba sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt y ya estaba
<m4v> dannyLopez68: puedes ver si tienes los últimos updates y reiniciar?
<m4v> dannyLopez68: parece una regresión, si sigue andando mal yo reportaría el bug en launchpad
<dannyLopez68> bueno
<dannyLopez68> vengo
<chasis> una pregunta, con respecto al gnome de 10.10, el de 11.04 usa mucha mas ram cierto?
<m4v> ni idea, usan el mismo gnome2, solo que con Unity en 11.04
<chasis> yo solo tengo un gb de ram y quiero pasarme a 11.04 por eso de que progresivamente todo se hara para ese, pero tiene pinta de que gastara muchos recursos
<chasis> 2*
<chasis> y el gnome que usa es el 3
<m4v> no. Usa gnome2.
<m4v> gnome3 no entra hasta el próximo release.
<chasis> en serio? qie fail
<m4v> gnome3 acaba de salir, no es estable aún para usarlo.
<chasis> si se supone que ya sale gnome 3 de forma oficial como que no es estable?
<m4v> porque es software libre, "commit often, release earlier"
<m4v> se tiene que usar para encontrar bugs. No hay una empresa que se contrate testers para ver si es estable antes de sacarlo.
<preiero> el gnome 3 es como el unity?
<m4v> no. Unity es un manejador de ventanas. gnome3 es un entorno.
<chasis> pero si ya lo han sacao tio
<m4v> chasis: es el primer release. Kde4 cuando salió por primera vez tampoco era estable.
<chasis> entonce valla desilucion, pense que ubuntu 11.04 lo incorporaría
<m4v> Ubuntu pretende ser estable, puedes esperar hasta 11.10.
<m4v> para entonces gnome3 seguramente habrá madurado bastante.
<naiden> hola, ubuntu ya no pregunta donde instalar grub, como puedo postinstalacion instalar grub en una particion?
<m4v> !grub naiden
<kubot> naiden: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<m4v> naiden: el último link debería servir.
<jorechp> teninendo un quad 2 core de 2.4 y 4 gigas de ram es bueno dejarle 8gigas al swap o no es necesario
 * dannyLopez68 sigue sin SD
<m4v> jorechp: naah con tanta ram no vas a necesitar tanto swap, 1gb de swap alcanza y sobra.
<m4v> dannyLopez68: :( haría un bug report en launchpad entonces
<m4v> dannyLopez68: si antes funcionaba es un regresion
<dannyLopez68> x( bueno
<naiden> ubuntu nunca usara gnome shell?
<jorechp> pos dicen que no segun leia que estan apostando por unity
<naiden> mm
<naiden> cada ves lo hacen mas parecido a mac os
<m4v> seguramente se va a poder instalar gnome-shell. Pero hasta el proximo release no se sabe.
<m4v> Ubuntu actualmente no soporta gnome3, usa gnome2.
<Compiz-fusion> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.4 en una laptop acer aspire 5251 , no me detecta las redes inalambricas, en el ubuntu 10.10 no tenia problema , ya instale los driver en los '' controladores restringidos '' y aun asi no lo detecta
<naiden> m4v, pero habian dicho que ubuntu usaria gnome2
<naiden> es decir 3
<dannyLopez68> naiden: existen formas de instalarlo pero por defecto no lo trae el 11.04
<m4v> no, acabo de decirlo, Ubuntu actualmente usa gnome2, seguramente el próximo release usará gnome3, pero aún ni se empezó a planear nada.
<m4v> dannyLopez68: que no es recomendado
<dannyLopez68> a si eso me falto decir xD
<dannyLopez68> vengo
<naiden> si al abrir el editor vi, abre vim, entonces por que el comando vim no esta disponible ?
<dannyLopez68> no entiendo es por que en awesome (que no lo monejo ni un poco bien) puedo montar sin problemas la SD y en gnome que tengo más tiempo usandolo no me monto la SD ¬¬
<granjero> hola, le di nohup apt-get upgrade & a mi server,  vi que hay actualizacaiones de samba, no me va a pisar el fichero de configuracion no?
<m4v> dannyLopez68: evidentemente hay algo raro :(
<m4v> dannyLopez68: pero si no reportas el bug entonces nadie se va a molestar en mirar.
<dannyLopez68> sip estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo m4v
<dannyLopez68> pero es que no se como reportarlo x$
<m4v> dannyLopez68: ejecuta "ubuntu-bug" y sigue el asistente
<dannyLopez68> ok
<m4v> dannyLopez68: recuerda usar inglés, poner el modelo del compac y los logs del dmesg y la salida de "sudo fdisk -l" con el sd puesto
<dannyLopez68> ok
<m4v> granjero: te pregunta antes de pisarlo. le ponés que deje el config como está
<granjero> m4v
<granjero> el tema es que como estoy lejos lo hice con nohup
<granjero> por si se me corta la conexion no me corte el proceso
<granjero> y con el flag -y
<granjero> voy a ver que pasa
<m4v> granjero: eh....
<granjero> igual copie el fichero smb.conf
<granjero> antes
<m4v> granjero: puede que lo pise entonces.
<granjero> asi que cualquier cosa cuando termine lo copio de nuevoi
<rengo> m4v:  cambio intel core 2 duo y mother msi A PENTON 4 NUCLEOS y mother biostar andar igual ubuntu?
<m4v> rengo: yo cambié el mother y el cpu y no pasó nada.
<rengo> gracias eso es anilio m4v me preocuparaba reintalar todo de nuevo y configuralo
<m4v> tuve problemas cuando cambié la placa de vídeo (cambié de nvidia a ati) que se arregló desinstalando el driver de nvidia
<rengo> especial es taid vbox y phpvirtualbox
<rengo> *raid
<rengo> ok grravcias
<rengo> voy actulizar server hacerlo mas potente
<m4v> rengo: puedes fijarte en google si hay problemas con linux en ese hardware. (y si los hay una reinstalación no ayudaría)
<rengo> gracis espero no tengas razon
<m4v> rengo: si tienes problemas no trates de reinstalar, puede que no sea la solución.
<rengo> tendria hacerlo desde cero
<rengo> pero no quiero perder configuraciony lospaquetesinstalados
<t0ken_> una pregunta ubuntu 11.04 es lts ????
<WillNux> t0ken_: no
<virusuy> alguien sabe como sacar las "aplicaciones disponibles para descargar" desde el "place" de aplicaciones ?
<t0ken_> willnux gracias entonses no me actualizo
<kzman> hola, tengo un problema con el gnome y compiz, debo reportarlo
<kzman> ?
<WillNux> t0ken_: cada 2 años salen las versiones lts la porxima sera la 12.04
<t0ken_> mmm pero que tanto falta creo falta un año para la version lts
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<kzman> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<SergioMeneses> kzman, \o
<kzman> ??
<SergioMeneses> kzman, \o = hola
<m4v> "\o" <--- persona alzando el brazo en señal de saludo
<kzman> ap, pero yo saludo a SergioMeneses
<m4v> y él te devolvió el saludo, es raro eso?
<Itxshell> 0.o  brazo algo largo el del saludo
<m4v> SergioMeneses: se arreglé el problema que tenías?
<m4v> arregló*
<SergioMeneses> m4v, tiene razon kzman lo q sucede es q ese gesto o emoticon si se puede decir se usa mas en los canales latinos
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si... y no era el grub
<cryss> Hola, que tal esta ubuntu 11.4?
<m4v> uuh, que era?
<SergioMeneses> era una imagen del kernel defectuosa
<SergioMeneses> Crashbit, ubuntu rules \o/
<Crashbit> SergioMeneses: me alegro
<SergioMeneses> Crashbit, eso!
<rengo> m4v:  ahora pienso voy poder poner wmware esxi por que nueva mother no trae ide
<rengo> eso va resutar mas comodo server va andar mas rapido
<joaco> hola q tal como puedo hacer para buscar palabras en un archivo desde la terminal y me dija cuantas palabras encontro
<m4v> joaco: grep -o "palabra" <archivo> | wc -l
<m4v> joaco: mira el man de grep y wc para más info
<joaco> gracias
<joaco> m4v: otra pregunta la palabra tiene que ir entre corchetes
<joaco> entre comillas ?
<m4v> si
<joaco> okas
<joaco> pura vida
<m4v> bueno, depende de los carácteres que uses en realidad, pero es más seguro usar comillas (por ejemplo si ponés 2 palabras)
<m4v> y es sensible a la mayúscula, si quieres que no sea así agrega -i al grep
<enver_> buenas
<enver_> }a unity
<enver_> con gnome3 para volver atras
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Alguien me puede ayudar a crear mi archivo xorg.conf? No se ha creado y lo necesito para cambiar mi resolución.
<m4v> enver_: huh?
<enver_> me gustaria poder ver si puedo recibir ayuda
<punkmexic> si puedes enver_
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: probaste con las preferencias del sistema? normalmente no hay xorg.conf
<m4v> !ask enver_
<kubot> enver_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<enver_> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Sí. Tengo que crearlo debido a que en el 10.10 tuve el mismo problema, y lo solucioné creándolo. Lo cree vacío y luego lo rellené.
<sancochito> buenasss
<enver_> dejame formularla
<sancochito> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.04 junto con w7 ¿hay alguna manera de actualizar a 11.04 sin cargarme el pc?
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: capaz que en 11.04 se puede configurar sin tener que hacer eso. Yo hace tiempo que no toco el xorg.conf para cambiar la resolución
<xangua> sancochito: simplemente......actualizándolo...
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Lo he intentado, y no funcionó. Por eso vine aquí, porque fosco_ me ayudó a hacerlo la vez pasada, y ahora ya no recuerdo el procedimiento ):
<sancochito> ya, pero me lo actualiza a la 10.10
<xangua> sancochito: de 10.04 a 10.10 y luego a 11.04
<sancochito> iba a hacerlo pero cancelé el tema
<sancochito> ¿y eso es seguro?
<JoseeAntonioR> sancochito Si deseas puedes descargar el disco del 11.04, luego correrlo como instalación, y te dará la opción de actualizarlo.
<m4v> sancochito: normalmente sí.
<sancochito> mmm.... eso suena mejor
<xangua> JoseeAntonioR: sancochito eso solo si usara 10.10
<m4v> si, la actualización no puede saltear versiones, tiene que ir de 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<sancochito> ok
<sancochito> ¿que tal va la 11.04?
<Fabian25> holas a todos
<m4v> sancochito: puede que sea mejor esperar unos días, hace poco que salió 11.04 y los servers deben estar saturados
<Fabian25> holas tengo un problemita con guardar la configuracion de la resolucion de video, resulta q no encuentro el archivo xorg.conf
<sancochito> esperaré a ver que opina la gente del narval
<enver_> pueden ayudarme sin tener que reinstalar
<enver_> tengo natty, instale gnome3 y quisiera volver a unity; ya que segun he leido el unity no funciona con gnome3 instalado y asi mismo es. unity crash
<m4v> !gnome3 enver_
<kubot> enver_: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<enver_> ok dejame probar
<enver_> y dejame aprovechar
<m4v> enver_: puede que no funcione igual, comentanos si anda porque ni nosotros sabemos si es funciona.
<JoseeAntonioR> Se me apagó la PC, ya volví.
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien sabe cuál es el comando para crear xorg.conf vacío?
<m4v> "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Pero ese está completamente en blanco, quería uno que tenga para rellenar el monitor, teclado, mouse, etc.
<m4v> mirando el log..
<preiero> Favian25: ya probastes entrando por aqui? sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: "sudo X -configure" eso generará un archivo xorg.conf.new
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: así que "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new" para editarlo
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: y despues lo movés con "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Me dice que hay una pantalla activa, si es que pongo "sudo service gdm stop" X deja de funcionar, pero no tengo un terminal.
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: tienes una terminal en "ctrl+alt+f1" despues de generarlo puedes iniciar nuevamente el gdm
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Pero escribí "sudo service gdm start" y no inició :S
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: si que inició, pero debe estar en ctrl+alt+f7
<shinta> hola a todos, alguno a podido activar las ventanas gelatinosas sin que se caiga la interfaz en unity?
<m4v> o algún otro f
<enver_> hi again
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Ya conseguí crearlo.
<enver_> me podria audar con lo de quemar un archivo m4b (audiolibro) en un cd de audio que no vi nada
<enver_> por favor
<m4v> enver_: funcionó la desinstalación de gnome3?
<enver_> no lo he intentado
<neto23tux> hola chat, me interesa empezar con android, hoy empeze a configurar eclipse helios para que acepte el plugin pero no puedo darle el target de android, alguien me puede dar una mano por favor?
<enver_> estoy primero intentando quemar el archivo m4b en audio(como wav)
<m4v> neto23tux: este canal es sobre Ubuntu, no android.
<m4v> enver_: no se nada de eso :(
<enver_> somebody??????????????
<hazel> este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/738657 seria casi igual o el mismo del mio? es que a mi no me detecta la coneccion inalambrica
<enver_> PPA to be removed: gnome3-team gnome3 Package revert list generated:  accountsservice/natty aisleriot/natty avahi-autoipd/natty avahi-daemon/natty  avahi-utils/natty baobab/natty brasero/natty brasero-cdrkit/natty  brasero-common/natty cheese/natty cheese-common/natty empathy/natty  empathy-common/natty eog/natty evince/natty evince-common/natty  file-roller/natty gdm/natty gedit/natty gedit-common/natty gir1.2-eog-3.0/natty  gir1.2
<enver_> eso es lo que me presenta
<enver_> y me deja una recua de paketes sin dependencia si lo desinstalo
<enver_> vamos a ver si sale
<Pro-Racing> como saber que tipo de micro tengo?
<CiberLugo> Pro-Racing haz: lscpu en tu terminal
<Pro-Racing> arcgitecture i686
<Pro-Racing> CiberLugo,  CPU op-mode(s) 32 bit 64 bit
<CiberLugo> q en especifico estas buscando? si es 64bits? si lo es
<Pro-Racing> es decir que puedo instalarle de 64=?
<Pro-Racing> si CiberLugo esa era mi pregunta
<CiberLugo> si, si puedes
<tottiq> hey (off-topic) alguien sabe si viene instalado por defecto el flash en google chrome/
<Pro-Racing> es mejor de 64 o de 32 CiberLugo ?
<CiberLugo> Pro-Racing, ahi si no podria darte una opinion certera... segun tengo entendido, depende del tipo de uso q le vayas a dar
<Pro-Racing> mmm maquinas virtuales, correr programas como el xampp
<Pro-Racing> un tantito de diseño?
<CiberLugo> un usuario "normal" no disfrutaria de ventajas adicionales por tener 64, y podria traerle problemas con algun soft q no sea totalmente compatible
<CiberLugo> tal vez alguien mas pueda extenderte una respuesta mas amplia
<Pro-Racing> es probable eso en ubuntu? no es el mismo soporte=?
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, como el flash player
<Pro-Racing> gracias igualmente
<tottiq> algo muy usado aparentemente
<Pro-Racing> en el navegador?
<tottiq> si
<tottiq> bueno
<Pro-Racing> mmm
<tottiq> a mi me da problema
<tottiq> con firefox
<tottiq> con chrome estoy bajando para probar
<Pro-Racing> chrome = chromum?
<Pro-Racing> tottiq, ya tienes el natty?
<tornado_> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 71.3% free] disk[Total: 465.3GB, 84.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set  ]
<Pro-Racing> tornado_, y como te va el so=?
<tornado_> pues hasta ahora me va de mil maravillas
<tornado_> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/217192_1525192948370_1791033238_892869_1464808_n.jpg
<tornado_> puedes verlo hay si deseas
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, si hoy lo baje y todo bien excepto por el flash
<tottiq> natty por el momento solo me ha dado un error grande
<arp-> ?
<tornado_> que error?
<Pro-Racing> pero tornado_  en maverick tenias de 64 bits? te corria el flash?
<tornado_> si
<tornado_> y ahora me funciona bien igual
<tornado_> no he tenido problemas con flash
<tottiq> yo si estoy teniendo problemas
<arp-> que problema?
<tottiq> solo termino de bajar el chrome y pruebo
<tottiq> tengo esperanzas en chrome
<arp-> en firefox anda perfecto
<arp-> pone Firefox 4
<tornado_> si.
<tottiq> puesno aparece nada de flash, me aparecen cuadros blancos
<tornado_> el natty trae ff4
<arp-> ok
<tottiq> los espacios donde hay flash aparecen en blanco
<Pro-Racing> mmm, pero lo descargue ahora o la otra semana es el mismo iso verdad solo  que con las actualizaciones no?
<arp-> como lo instalste
<arp-> ?
<tottiq> por usb
<arp-> a flash
<arp-> me refiero
<tottiq> eem
<tottiq> lo baje de la pagina
<arp-> no...
<arp-> tenes que instalarlo por repositorio
<tottiq> pero tengo entendido q chrome trae por defecto
<tottiq> mm
<arp-> cerrra todos los firefox que tengas abierto
<tottiq> arp-, dejame probar con los repositorios
<arp-> y abri una terminal
<arp-> y pone
<arp-> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tottiq> OK
<Pro-Racing> si es i686 como puede ser de 64 bits, es logico eso amigos?
<CiberLugo> tienes instalado ahora mismo 32bits?
<Pro-Racing> si
<CiberLugo> por eso  q te sale asi
<arp-> ?
<Pro-Racing> y si le instalo de 64 que me tendria que salir?
<arp-> amd64
<tottiq> arp-, oh yes
<tottiq> ya funciona
<tottiq> muchas gracias tío!
<Pro-Racing> ahi esta ya me dieron animos
<arp-> tottiq ok
<Pro-Racing> mmm entonces estoy bien porque estoy descargando de 64 bits
<arp-> Pro-Racing
<arp-> que procesador tenes?
<Pro-Racing> core dos duo 2.2
<arp-> ok
<Pro-Racing> arp-,
<arp-> entonces bien, usa la amd64
<Pro-Racing> ok pèrfecto ya me dieron animos
<Pro-Racing> y si algo no anda ya se que los tengo a ustedes, claro despues de investigar
<arp-> vas a explotar el cpu a full
<dannyLopez68> buenas, linux como se conecta con otros Pc o sea la conección LAN es tambien para compartir recursos?
<arp-> dannyLopez68 si
<arp-> podes compartir recursos y usar recursos de otra pc de la lan
<arp-> tanto por Lan o Wifi
<dannyLopez68> arp-: entonces si es por LAN, si no que escuche que era un sistema emulado y que por eso era un 20% mas lento
<Pro-Racing> se me descargaron solo 13o.9 megas y se me corto como completada esta bien asi?
<Lestat_> hi Brothers Linuxeros
<Lestat_> +i
<arp-> sistema emulado?
<arp-> a que te referis?
<Pro-Racing> arp-, se me corto en 130 megas lo descargo en torrent mejor?
<arp-> no Pro-Racing
<arp-> la imagen es de 650/700mb
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, que estas descargando?
<Pro-Racing> la iso del natty
<arp-> ah
<arp-> la de natty no se
<Pro-Racing> mejor en torrent¿
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, son 698.2mb
<arp-> claro
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, mejor por torrent
<arp-> 700mb aprox.
<arp-> revisa si tenes espacio en disco
<Pro-Racing> otra pregunta, netbook o alternative¿
<arp-> Pro-Racing
<dannyLopez68> arp-: es un enunciado ya te lo paso
<Pro-Racing> si muchisimo espacio y me salio descarga completafda
<arp-> es una desktop o laptop
<Pro-Racing> laptop
<tottiq> Pro-Racing, bajate el desktop
<arp-> Pro-Racing
<arp-> con un core2duo
<arp-> baja la comun
<tottiq> ese tengo yo y va perfecto
<Pro-Racing> para laptop tottiq ?
<tottiq> con un core2duo
<arp-> no
<arp-> Pro-Racing baja la comun
<arp-> desktop
<tottiq> desktop
<arp-> va perfectamente
<Pro-Racing> ok,. pero del torrent porque el servidor me fallo
<arp-> ok
<arp-> dale por torrent
<Pro-Racing> cual es la diferencia uno del otro?
<tottiq> ninguna
<TAM_TAM> desktop, torrent, buena idea
<arp-> que diferencia
<arp-> ?
<arp-> entre que
<arp-> ?
<tottiq> por el momento es mas rapido por torrent, por que todos los servidores de ubuntu han de estar saturados con tantas descargas
<tottiq> si es a eso a lo que te refieres..
<CiberLugo> y deben de haber miles de seeders ya :P
<arp-> si
<arp-> seguramente
<arp-> semillas
<arp-> con torrent siempre baje al tope de mi coneccion
<Pro-Racing> me referia entre netbook desktop y alternative amigos
<arp-> a unos 320/370KB/s
<arp-> Pro-Racing
<arp-> netbook trae un kernel mas recortado en general, con algun soporte mejorado para los driver's que se suelen usar en netbook's , y mas afinada para esos micros Atom
<tottiq> si tenes un core2duo, lo mejor y obvio seria que descargaras la desktop version
<arp-> la Desktop les pega un poco a los Atom en general
<arp-> la Alternative, es una instalacion generalmente para problemas con los graficos o baja memoria
<arp-> ya que usa Ncurses
<arp-> osea graficos de consola
<arp-> para instalarse
<arp-> en tu caso por tener una maquina normal y con un micro potente
<arp-> usas la desktop sin problemas
<Pro-Racing> descargando...
<TAM_TAM> corrí desde un pendrive la desktop en un atom 450 y tiraba muy bien
<arp-> jeje
<Pro-Racing> otro detalle... ustedes actualizan o instalan de nuevo? porque?
<arp-> si en general te va andar
<arp-> si te referis a actualizar la rama
<arp-> si he probado hacerlo
<arp-> y tambien he pasado de reama re-instalando de 0
<arp-> pero en general, no hay problema
<arp-> el tema es...
<arp-> cuando recien sale la rama nueva o es beta
<arp-> no conviene actualizar
<arp-> es una costumbre mala de los usuarios inexpertos.. querer siempre tener el ultimo "numerito" de version
<Pro-Racing> entonces mejor desde cero
<Pro-Racing> es mi caso arp-
<CiberLugo> Pro-Racing si quieres 64 es tu unica opcion :P
<tottiq> cambio de arquitectura tiene q ser siempre desde 0?
<Pro-Racing> Y no me baja a toda mi banda, a 54 cuado he bajado hasta a 155
<arp-> si
<arp-> cambio de arch de 0
<arp-> por eso hay que meter de entrada 64bit si es apto para tu cpu
<tottiq> ooh
<tottiq> yo siempre hago instalaciones desde 0
<tottiq> me encantan las latitude, tengo 2 hdd, uno para OS y el otro para los archivos
<Jack_Napier> Hi Linuxers comunity!!!!!!
<nanovany> caray
<nanovany> no termino
<nanovany> de actualizar a 11.04
<nanovany> :S
<nanovany> mi internet es de 2 mb y ta bajando a 13.5 kb/seg
<dannyLopez68> jaja
<nanovany> p[or que sera?
<Pro-Racing> yo estoy bajando a 73
<nanovany> :s
<nanovany> t de cuando es tu velocidad?
<fosco_> nanovany: saturacion de servidores, estais haciendo esa actualizacion miles de usuarios a la vez
<Pro-Racing> dos megas aun asi no exploto todo
<dannyLopez68> pero con torrents solo con 30 semillas volavan
<nanovany> eso sii :S.. gracias jajaja
<nanovany> yo ya keria patear mi moden xD
<Pro-Racing> torret 48.777
<dannyLopez68> Pro-Racing: te estoy hablando de hace mucho rato jeje seguro solo tenia 30 semillas
<ivancp> nanovany: a mi me faltan unos cuantos paquetes, estoy descargando a 80kb con una conexion 3G
<Pro-Racing> dannyLopez68, es que se me habia caido el inter yo pense que ya no habia movimiento aqui
<dannyLopez68> jaj
<nanovany> :o toins a esperar pss jjajaja ya me taba desesperando
<Pro-Racing> ya me se me va  apagar la laptop, pero apara mañana hay mas semillas jaja
<arp-> Pro-Racing que velocidad de servicio tenes?
<Braiam> se que llege tarde, pero, semillas?
<Pro-Racing> inter 2 megas pero estoy descargando a 75 kbps
<arp-> ok
<Pro-Racing> estoy descargando la iso de natty Braiam
<arp-> eso puede ser configuracion del cliente torrent
<Pro-Racing> ??? ahi como?
<arp-> o si estas detras de una NAT
<Braiam> ya esta lista, que bien!!
<arp-> y no tenes ningun puerto a fuera
<arp-> en fin
<Braiam> Pro-Racing: tambien si usas inalambrico
<Pro-Racing> inhalambrico uso
<arp-> 2MB de internet, es una velocidad de 256KB/s
<arp-> teniendo en cuenta que nunca funciona al maximo
<arp-> pero bueh
<Pro-Racing> pero si descargo directamente del servidor me baja hasta a 157 kbps pero ya se me corto una vez
<arp-> eso puede ser tema e la configuracion del cliente
<nanovany> yeaaah 205 kb/.s!!!
<arp-> repito...
<arp-> a ver pasenme el torrent
<arp-> que estan usando..
<arp-> asi lo pruebo el mismo
<Pro-Racing> vuze
<Braiam> Pro-Racing: ve al canal offtopic
<Braiam> para que sigamos
<Pro-Racing> ya tenemos bastante de estarnos dando duro asi y nadie nos ha hechado hasta me sorprendo Braiam
<Pro-Racing> de todas maneras dentro de unos minutos me voy y a se me descargo la maquina asi que cuando menos lo espere se me apaga
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> ahi baje el torrent
<arp-> vamos a ver que velocidad me da
<Pro-Racing> cuanto te bajo?
<veronica> hola
<arp-> 215KB/s
<Pro-Racing> hola veronica
<Pro-Racing> y bajastes desktop, netbook 32 o 64 bits?
<Pro-Racing> desktop 64 bits me va lento arp-
<Pro-Racing> 79 kbps
<veronica> ups tengo k irme luego pasare por aki
<veronica> asta luego
<Braiam> Pro-Racing: ya no existen versiones netbook, todo se unifico, por eso unity
<m4v> usen torrents! 1mb download
<Braiam> m4v: mi isp hace trafic shaping con los torrentes :(
<m4v> :( hora de ver otros isp?
<Pro-Racing> ok Braiam  y m4v  el torrent me baja a 79
<Pro-Racing> buenas noches
<Braiam> m4v: unico disponible en la zona :(
<[]^OsAmA^[]> tengo wba
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<tottiq> alguien tiene idea de por que la pagina de adobe solo tiene adobe air en arquitectura i386?
<fosco_> tottiq: es el problema del software cerrado, que pueden hacer con él lo que quieran
<fosco_> aun así puedes instalar air32 en tu ubuntu64 sin problemas
<fosco_> (es lo bueno del software abierto, que se adapta a todo)
<fosco_> vaya, no escuchó mi discurso ;)
<Braiam> fosco_: creo que si
<Braiam> copialo por si alguna vez lo necesitas
<fosco_> me quedó bien, eh? jeje
<Braiam> ahora si lo pones en una sola linea mejor
<dannyLopez68> !enter fosco_
<kubot> fosco_: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<dannyLopez68> xD
<dannyLopez68> siempre quice hacer eso
<Braiam> traten de mantener el canal con cierto aire de profecionalismo
<dannyLopez68> Braiam: tienes razón por eso me piro vampiro
<fosco_> teneis un problema con las "c" y las "s" ...
<Braiam> fosco_: otro discurso no escuchado de fosco_
<Braiam> dannyLopez68 se ha marchado (Quit: como dicen los españoles)
<fosco_> eso no quita que teneis un problema con las cés
<fosco_> ;)
<dzup> Braiam:  comienza tu:  " profecionalismo" <--mirando tu horthografia
 * alexneb saluda o/
<dzup> wa kw fosco_ no hentiende de letras
<nanovany> ya mero acabanm sus actualizaciones?
<nanovany> xD
<alexneb> :D
<nanovany> yo estoy a  9 minutos
<nanovany> de ke termine la descarga!! ajajjajaja
 * alexneb despide...
<CiberLugo> alguien sabe como iniciar/recuperar el reloj en natty?
<fzeta> hi!
<Ahimsa> Hola a todos.
<Ahimsa> Cuando abro un una particion ntfs se me crea un icono en el escritorio (esta parte la he podido borrar) y también se crea un icono en la barra de Unity, ¿Sabéis como se borra esto?
<geckoclown> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> Ahimsa: http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/04/28/unity-tip-remover-iconos-de-unidades-montadas-del-launcherdesktop-ejecter/
 * alexneb pira a ver una seria.. saludines ^^
<Ahimsa> fosco_, Muchas gracias me funcionó
<Pucara> Buen día, estoy actualizando Ubunto a la 11.04 aun no me pregunto si deseo o no Unity espero que no se le ocurra instalar eso!!
<Tarrasquero> Pucara: marcalo como hold
<Pucara> como es eso, donde? esta actualizando automaticamente
<Pucara> no se porque le veo mala pinta a esta actualizacion
<Tarrasquero> echo unity hold | dpkg --set-selections
<Tarrasquero> si es así el nombre...claro
<Tarrasquero> :) jajaja es romperá
<Pucara> ok una ves que termine la instalacion que esta haciendo si llego a ver ese unity hare lo que dices, gracias!!
<merku> alguien vivo ?
<fosco_> Pucara: unity se instalará quieras o no
<fosco_> lo unico q puedes hacer es al hacer login elegir el tipo de sesion "gnome clasico"
<Pucara> que mal, bueno, hare eso entonce porque no me gusta Unity
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: marcado como hold no se instalará
<Tarrasquero> pero hay que marcarlo
<Tarrasquero> aunque pensandolo bien...
<Tarrasquero> para marcarlo deve estar instalado
<Tarrasquero> al menos eso creo
<Luckatoni> He actualizado el ubuntu a 11.04, pero no deberia ver unity?xd
<geckoclown> si tienes 11.04 tienes unity
<geckoclown> salvo que no soporte 3d tu tarjeta grafica
<Luckatoni> lo vi antes de salir de casa rapido, peros renicie y el sistema me inicio en gnome, y todo estaba exactamente igual, osea de gnome 3 nada,xd
<geckoclown> gnome3 no, unity, no es lo mismo
<Luckatoni> quien dijo que era lo mismo?
<Luckatoni> dije que  me inicio en gnome
<Luckatoni> y aun por encima no era gnome3
<geckoclown> porque ubuntu no mete gnome3
<Luckatoni> podra ser que el grub tiene el kernel antiguo?xd
<geckoclown> no
<Luckatoni> pues entonces a llegar a casa lo vere con los ojos mas abierto , haber,xd
<jkarlos> buenos dias, he instalado natty y luego de instalar todos los programas que uso, instale gnome3 y actualize el sistema, al reiniciar no podia hacer login, ponia mis datos y luego se quedaba parado como intentando entrar pero nunca entraba ni daba error. al final tuve que hacer un purge del repo de gnome3, como puedo instalarlo otra vez sin este error_
<geckoclown> no puedes, si metes gnome3 tienes que escoger gnome-shell en la session, unity y gnome no funcionan
<jkarlos> si eso, hise prove todas las sessiones
<jkarlos> y lo mismo, solo pude hacer login por  modo consola
<18VAAFHCH> Listo eligiendo Gnome Clasico no aparece Unity, menos mal!!
<SadlyMistaken> uhm
<jose> buenas tardes
<jose> en ubuntu 10.10 me descargaba muy rapido desde el centro de software pero ahora con el 11.04 me va muy lento. es algun problema de conexion???? problema de configuracion????
<jose> es posible q me conecte a mi conexion de internet sin tener q meter la WAP?
<Lopulus> hola!
<jose> en ubuntu 10.10 me descargaba muy rapido desde el centro de software pero ahora con el 11.04 me va muy lento. es algun problema de conexion???? problema de configuracion????
<jose> es posible q me conecte a mi conexion de internet sin tener q meter la WAP?
<jose> llevo no se cuantos minutos bajando el k3b, en el 10,10 serian segundos
<SadlyMistaken> es que está colapsado los repositorios
<SadlyMistaken> ten en cuenta que miles de usuarios lo están usando..
<SadlyMistaken> a raiz de que han lanzado NAtty
<jose> ok gracias...
<jose> y la otra pregunta???
<jose> es posible q me conecte a mi conexion de internet sin tener q meter la WAP?
<SadlyMistaken> que cosa es la WAP?, si te refieres a configurar que no tengas que poner la contraseña todo el rato, solo sé que en 10.10, se arreglaba buscando la opción "Para todos los usuarios"
<SadlyMistaken> dime, ves alguna diferencia también en el configurador de redes de 11.04??? es que yo no le tengo instalado
<jose> por ejemplo en windows tengo q meter la clave del router
<jose> en cambio aqui en ubuntu no
<jose> para mi es igual
<jose> es q me llama la atencion de que no tenga q meter la clave del router al menos una vez como en windows
<SadlyMistaken> ahm... no la has metido ni UNA VEZ?... que raro... a ver si es que estás conectado a la del vecino y resulta que no tiene contraseña... jejeje
<SadlyMistaken> de todos modos jose, tu has instalado Natty desde 0, o actualizando desde tu 10.10?
<jose> lo tengo por cable y desconectado wifi
<jose> desde 0
<cousteau> jose, como no sea que al instalar importó la clave desde Windows...
<jose> puede ser... por eso me extrañaba
<cousteau> jose, por cable no necesitas contraseña
<SadlyMistaken> porque si has guardado tu /home/ aparte... a lo mejor ya lo tenías configurado y tal
<jose> pero en windows si
<cousteau> no, por cable no, sólo por wifi
<18VAAFHCH> Buenas, ya tengo mi 11.04 funcionando, cual es la novedad mas importate que trae?
<jose> ok...
<cousteau> porque por cable en principio no hay peligro de que te roben la conexión
<jose> tendre q ir olvidandome poco a poco de window
<jose> (dios q desesperado estoy)  con el centro de software
<SadlyMistaken> jose, solucionaste lo de los enlaces de amule? es que te fuiste sin decirmelo
<jose> es q me tube q ir rapido
<jose> no
<jose> por ejemplo con mozilla 3.6 no tube problema... pero con el 4 si
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm...
<jose> estoy probando otras cosas
<SadlyMistaken> pues lo mismo es problema del 4....
<SadlyMistaken> ok, sigue probando otras cosas
<SadlyMistaken> jajajaja
<jose> jejeje
<jose> la verdad q me gusta mas el 3.6
<SadlyMistaken> 18VAAFHCH, pues la principal es que el poder usar Unity... y luego el cambio de kernel... y ya no está rythimbox... y mmm.. bueno, mejor busca un blog que te lo explique mejor, eso sí en castellano
<SadlyMistaken> yo cre que tengo el 3.5.1
<SadlyMistaken> si ya me asustas con el 4....
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<18VAAFHCH> haa!! pero esa Unity no la uso no me gusta, esa es la gran novedad=
<18VAAFHCH> ?
<jose> lo noto un poco mas rapido... cambiado pero nada como para decir me cambio
<jose> 18VAAFHCH,  usa el ubuntu clasico
<18VAAFHCH> claro
<18VAAFHCH> eso hago
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, no es por asustar pero creo que el 3.5 ya no está soportado
<cousteau> o era el 3.0?
<18VAAFHCH> por eso pregunto, porque a simple vista no veo nada diferente
<SadlyMistaken> ok, me habeis hecho ir a mirar jajajaja tengo la 3.6.16
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajajajajaja
<jose> nada... cambio de programas y alguna cosilla q se tendra q ir descubriendo
<jose> esa es la q tenia yo en 10.10
<SadlyMistaken> 18VAAFHCH eso es que has entrado en el nuevo, con el gnome2 y no con Unity
<usent> hola, ubuntu me dice que no se pudieron detemrinar los permisos de mi pendrive y no me deja copiar nada
<18VAAFHCH> pero no me gusta Unity me resulta superincomodo
<SadlyMistaken> jose, famoso es el problema que han descubierto del "Gestor de Energía"
<SadlyMistaken> usent has intentado entrar con "sudo nautilus" ???
<usent> es que lo que estoy haciendo es extraer un iso al pendrive
<SadlyMistaken> uhmm
<usent> bueno, con nautilus me dejo extraer
<SadlyMistaken> usent no se, yo a veces cuando enchufo un Hard Disk de esos de 150GB, me aparecen todas las carpetitas con Candados y no me deja hacer nada, Extraigo la unidad de manera segura, lo vuelvo a enchufar pero con más calma... y el susto ha pasado y ya no me salen los candaditos
<cousteau> !gksudo
<kubot> En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<cousteau> ¿estás en el grupo plugdev?
<cousteau> es decir, ¿tu usuario tiene privilegios para manipular unidades extraíbles?
<SadlyMistaken> gracias cousteau no sabia yo eso.
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau, usent se ha ido ya... ha cerrado.
<cousteau> grep '^plugdev:' /etc/group
<cousteau> ...ah, cierto
<gkahn> hola a todos, estoy aprendiendo a tropezones con linux, y quiero aprender a compilar un kernel, de hecho encontré un manual en espaciolinux que me indica todos los pasos a seguir, pero necesito descargar lib64qt3-devel, y no encuentro desde donde hacerlo... alguno de ustedes me puede orientar con esto por favor?
<ivancp> gkahn: vas a empezar compilando el kernel?  yo llevo usando linux varios anhos y recien voy a pensar en compilar el kernel
<ivancp> gkahn: de todas maneras te deseo mucha suerte
<18VAAFHCH> En apariencia no esta mas la opcion de efectos del escritorio
<18VAAFHCH> donde se modifica eso ahora?
<gkahn> si ivancp, eso es lo que quiero hacer para entender mejor como funciona linux, es mas bien experimentar. de hecho tengo claro que habran errores en el camino y la idea es entender como funciona para poder solucionar
<ivancp> gkahn: para enterner el linux vas a examinar las millones de lineas de codigo fuente C del kernel?
<preiero> gkahn: puedes compartir el link de donde tomastes el manual?
<gkahn> claro, la idea es esa, quiero aprender como funciona, como gestiona el hard y soft, etc
<gkahn> preiero, dame un segundo, enseguida te lo paso
<LuxRDR> amigos buen dia, una pregunta como hago para trabajar openoffice impress
<LuxRDR> cuando lo abro, me sale el fondo en blanco, cuando ya seleccione una plantilla
<gkahn> http://www.espaciolinux.com/2008/08/como-compilar-un-kernel-para-principiantes/
<LuxRDR> pero cuando le doy f5 si me sale lo que habia seleccionado
<gkahn> ahi esta el link desde donde segui el manual
<jose> otra duda... os funciona la herramienta de configuracion ntfs en 11.04?
<SadlyMistaken> LuxRDR pero la plantilla estaba en blanco ya?
<preiero> el mismo Richard stanmall cita que para aprender hay que ir desde el principio y aprender desde adentro... he estado buscando ese video donde el expresa esto pero no lo he conseguido
<jose> desesperante pa bajarme el k3b :(
<SadlyMistaken> LuxRDR cuando estés abriendo una plantilla, despues dale a SIGUIENTE, y dale a elegir en modo "diapositiva"... no en modo "normal"
<jose> espero q pa las 3:45 este jeje
<SadlyMistaken> jose, porque usas k3b que usa KDE4.... no hay una opción gnome de ese programa?
<jose> buuuuf no se como explicartelo pero lo use y me gusto
<jose> por eso lo quiero
<jose> quizas pruebe otro y me gusten mas pero...
<jose> mas vale lo malo conocido...
<LuxRDR> SadlyMistaken, yo selecciono una plantilla
<LuxRDR> y le doy crear
<SadlyMistaken> sip
<LuxRDR> y me sale el fondo de la pantalla de openofficce impress en blanco
<SadlyMistaken> a ver, voy a ver si a mi haciendo solo eso.. me sale.. (un momento)
<LuxRDR> pero cuando le doy vista preliminar si me sale el fondo de la plantilla
<SadlyMistaken> ok, a mi haciendo eso me sale todo normal
<SadlyMistaken> dime que Plantilla intentas usar?
<SadlyMistaken> ey LuxRDR dime que plantilla quieres usar...?
<SadlyMistaken> jose, a mi tb me pasó eso con un juego que lo prefiero en version KDE4... jajajaja xD
<jose> :)
<brenyer> hola  ubunteros
<SadlyMistaken> Bueno LuxRDR como no me contextas, sólo puedo decirte que las "vistas previas" deben ser imagenes .jpg o .png o algo así, que no tiene que ver en nada con cómo está la Plantilla configurada en ese momento, puede que hayas editado la Plantilla, le hayas borrado el fondo y las cositas.. y la has grabado con el MISMO nombre, por lo que en la "vista previa" será la misma, pero luego se abre la EDITADA
<SadlyMistaken> hola brenyer
<jose> resumiendo creo q mozilla 4 no asocia ed2k :(
<jose> ya no se q mas hacer
<SadlyMistaken> pues... en amule wiki te dice algo?
<Lopulus>  hola, firefox me die que no tengo instalado lo siguiente: application/x-shockwave-flash como lo instalo?
<brenyer> tengo una  prenguta  e  instalado  gnome 3  en ubuntu 11.04 pero como poner gnome clasico
<SadlyMistaken> Lopulus aquí: http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<Lopulus> veamos... gracias desde ya
<SadlyMistaken> brenyer con ubuntu 11.04 el "gnome clasico" realmente es el "Unity 2D", que tienes que elegir cuando ingresas tu contraseña al comenzar sesión.
<LuxRDR> aja
<LuxRDR> SadlyMistaken, disculpame
<LuxRDR> me tenian ocupado en la oficina
<brenyer> gracias
<SadlyMistaken> ah
<LuxRDR> SadlyMistaken, quiero utilizar la blue
<SadlyMistaken> brenyer lo has conseguido?
<LuxRDR> yo digo, nuevo, plantilla selecciono blue y le doy en crear
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, es mejor instalárselo desde repos
<SadlyMistaken> la blue..
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau seguramente...
<SadlyMistaken> Lopulus!!!
<Lopulus> si
<cousteau> Lopulus, mejor instalarlo con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<SadlyMistaken> eso... haz lo que dice cousteau que es mucho más sencillo.
<Lopulus> simplemente con esa linea en el terminal?
<cousteau> (así se actualiza automáticamente, y si usas 64b también te instala lo necesario para compatibilidad)
<cousteau> sip
<SadlyMistaken> si, Lopulus, te pedirá la contraseña de root porque has puesto "sudo"
<SadlyMistaken> y ya está.
<Lopulus> listo
<Lopulus> veo que pasa
<cousteau> SadlyMistaken, no es de root, es la del usuario
<SadlyMistaken> LuxRDR, a mi BLUE me funciona perfectamente, lo que significa que tu has destrozado tu plantilla Blue...
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau, entonces otros usuarios tendrían que instalarselos ellos mismos?
<SadlyMistaken> LuxRDR parece que se ha enfadado... uhmm..
<cousteau> no, es que sudo te pregunta tu contraseña, no la de root
<SadlyMistaken> uhhmmm...
<cousteau> (y sólo funciona si tienes privilegios de administración
<cousteau> de hecho root no tiene contraseña en ubuntu; no te puedes loguear como root; sólo como usuario con privilegios de admin y entonces hacer `sudo su`
<SadlyMistaken> jose dice aquí que es "imprescindible" haber instalado amule-utils
 * cousteau se va a comer
<jose> si lo tengo
<SadlyMistaken> cousteau entonces tengo un cacao en esa materia. pensaba que la contrasella de root era la que tenía privilegios, y ya veo que son cosas diferentes
<SadlyMistaken> jose pues entonces no sé que más decirte... porque en el wiki de amule dicen como hacerlo desde "firefox 3 en adelante"
<jose> ya...
<TrueNhero> como exporto las aplicaciones que tengo instaladas, en un txt desde synaptic?
<jose> pero estoy intentando buscar si es q con el 4 no va esa forma de hacerlo... lo hago exactamente = q con 3.6 pero naaaaa
<Lopulus> me dice que ya esta todo actualizado y en firefox me lo pide
<sancochito> saludos
<Lopulus> flashplugin-installer ya está en su versión más reciente.
<Lopulus> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<sancochito> ¿hay algún problema con los repositorios¿ es que va absolutamente parado
<SadlyMistaken> pero has reiniciado Firefox?
<sancochito> ni me dejó actualizar a ubuntu 10.10 :S
<SadlyMistaken> sancochito, esta todo el mundo descargando la version 11.04, por eso va lento
<sancochito> sera cuestion de esperar unos días pues
<SadlyMistaken> No se Lopulus, intenta ir al CENTRO DE SOFTWARE y busca "flash plugin" a ver si tienes los 2 instalados.
<SadlyMistaken> (los dos que son rojos)
<SadlyMistaken> (con una F blanca)
<SadlyMistaken> sancochito, "pues" jajajaja eres vasco?
<SadlyMistaken> pero vamos, que con 1 instalado, el normal, a mi me deja ver videos de youtube y esas cosas.... no se porque no te rula.
<sancochito> que va, justo al lado contrario, si lo dices por el nick es un plato típico de Gran Canaria que se toma los viernes Santo
<SadlyMistaken> ¬¬ jajajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, me voy a comer, espero tengan suerte
<SadlyMistaken> ciaooo
<sancochito> disfrute de su almuerzo :P
<jose> bueno gente... me tengo q ir a currar
<jose> cuidaros y buen finde pa todos
 * Kurek saluda a todos
<Kurek> hoy tengo yo un problema
<Kurek> me pasa que estoi intentando instalar ubuntu 11.04
<Kurek> he creado un liveUSB
<Kurek> pero al iniciar desde el
<preiero> quisiera aprender a programar.. soy un novato... donde puedo comenzar?
<Kurek> no me carga el grub para iniciar ubuntu
<Kurek> aparece una linea (no me acuerdo de que pone... algo de Syslinux)
<Kurek> a alguien le pasó esto o sabe solucionarlo
<Kurek> preiero... en que quieres programar o que quieres programar, eso es lo primero que debes pensar...
<Kurek> <preiero> y puedes buscar informacion sobre lo que te gustaria programar... google ayuda mucho y encuentras muchos tutos
<preiero> bueno.... kurek no se como decirlo en realidad, lo que quisiera saber el principio para saber hacer aplicaciones, no se manejar python o lenguaje c, por eso quisiera saber que aconseja para uno iniciarse en este mundo hablo de hacer esto como una meta personal y no de manera profecional
<Kurek> preiero ya lo se o lo supuse... para empezar no te metas en lenguajes de programación... tienes el cmd en windows y es bash en linux... intenta comenzar por alguno de esos
<Kurek> preiero si no sabes de ingles tampoco vas a avanzar mucho, es necesario el ingles pues la mayoria de la informacion esta en ingles
<Kurek> preiero si te decantas por bash para comenzar recuerda que tienes el comando "man" (sin comillas) para el manual lo ejecutas con "man + <comando>" siendo el <comando> el comando sobre el que quieres ayuda
<preiero> bueno si hace dos semanas mas o menos que emigre de windows a ubuntu creo que quisiera hacerlo entonces con bash en linux
<preiero> pero esto es atravez del terminal?
<Kurek> preiero te digo intentalo tu solo con tutoriales y si tienes dudas aquí hay una comunidad que puede ayudarte en tus scripts... pero debes comenzar tu solo hay muchas cosas básicas que deberas empezar a controlar antes de comenzar a programar... no tengas miedo tampoco y en google encontraras tambien mucha ayuda y tutoriales.... solo me queda desearte buena suerte
<Kurek> si preiero... los comandos se ejecutan en terminal
<crcid> Hola, si actualizo a la nueva version ,se pierden los datos de la 10.10?
<preiero> jajaja bueno gracias Kurek me siento como neo hablando con morfeo jajaja
<Kurek> no crcid
<Kurek> crcid una actualización actualiza el sistema pero no borra tus datos
<crcid> y ocupa mucho?
<Kurek> mmmm.... si te digo la verdad preiero no entendí tu metafora
<Kurek> crcid no te voy a mentir, si yo siempre prefiero un livecd y formatear
<Kurek> así hago limpieza... pero tambien puedes actualizar...
<crcid> ok
<crcid> copiar de seguridad y a formatear
<crcid> Gracias
<Kurek> crdid recuerda que si no puedes actualizar, lo que yo dije de formatear es una decision propia
<fosco__> buenas
<luckatoni> Buenas, por que una vez actualizado el sistema a 11.04, me lanza por defecto gnome?
<Kurek> x k instalarias la versión de ubuntu luckatoni
<Kurek> luckatoni tu que usas ubuntu o kubuntu...
<luckatoni> ubuntu
<Kurek> luckatoni... entonces todo funciono bien
<fosco__> luckatoni, te refieres al escritorio clasico? (unity tambien es gnome)
<Kurek> ubuntu usa por defecto gnome
<luckatoni> umm
<luckatoni> es que lo veo todo igual, xd
<fosco__> luckatoni, si lo ves igual q antes es q estás usando el escritorio clásico de gnome
<luckatoni> ok, voy a ver fosco_
<fosco__> primero comprueba la version de ubuntu que tienes: lsb_release -a
<Kurek> bueno... lo siento pero yo voy a intalar ubuntu...
 * Kurek se va a actualizar su software
<luckatoni> cada vez me pierdo mas, con el comando me pone bien Natty 11.04, en el unicio de sesion marco Ubuntu, no Ubuntu clasico
<fosco__> ok
<fosco__> ahora comprobaremos q tienes aceleracion 3D (unity la necesita)
<fosco__> glxinfo | grep -i render
<luckatoni> http://pastebin.com/ZfH2zDnY
<luckatoni> fosco_,  mira eso
<fosco__> pues no tienes 3D
<fosco__> por eso no ves unity
<fosco__> ve a sistema - administracion - controladores
<luckatoni> jeje, ok, es que quite la grafica hace una semana., por eso no tengo,xd
<fosco__> y mira si aparece ahi tu grafica para activar
<erAbuelo> buenas
<luckatoni> tengo la grafica integrada
<luckatoni> como miro si la tengo activada?
<cossier> luckatoni, es una intel?
<fosco__> luckatoni, <fosco__> ve a sistema - administracion - controladores
<luckatoni> en intel creo si, voy a ver fosco_
<cossier> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola cossier
<cossier> si es intel tiene soporte muy pobre
<luckatoni> me pone, no se estan usando controadores privativos en este sistema
<fosco__> luckatoni, pues tiene mal aspecto el tema, en principio intel soporta 3D perfectamente
<fosco__> pero quizá tu modelo tiene algun tipo de incompatibilidad
<erAbuelo> intel no necesita controladores privativos xD
<luckatoni> dijamos que mi modelo tiene tiempo, pero con ubuntu clasico me llega y sobra, no problem
<fosco__> ok
<cossier> mi driver en el laptop es el i915
<luckatoni> gracias fosco_  y  cossier
<UzU> Buenas!
<UzU> una pregunta rápida:
<UzU> que opináis de la 11.04?
<fosco__> UzU, la mejor opinion es la tuya
<mimecar> es una versión más
<fosco__> descargala y usala
<mimecar> UzU: haz un backup de tus datos antes
<UzU> estoy utilizandola ahora
<UzU> pero no me acaba de gustar el tema de gnome 3, unity y tal
<fosco__> pues en ese caso ya deberías tener una opinion
<fosco__> :)
<UzU> he leído en muchas partes opiniones positivas, pero yo creo que ha perdido inuitividad y capacidad de personalizacion
<UzU> que creéis vosotros?
<mimecar> UzU: se puede usar el entorno normal de gnome
<mimecar> unity simplifica las cosas
<UzU> lo sé, lo sé
<UzU> pero esta lleno de bugs
<guampa> todos los releases de ubuntu salen con bugs al principio
<mimecar> es normal que tenga fallos, no se tienen que instalar el primer día
<arp-off> lo correcto es seguir usando 10.10
<arp-off> por un tiempo
<arp-off> hasta que se estabilize bien la rama de 11.x
<UzU> llevo desde el 2006 con ubuntu, desde el 2008 sin interrupciones, y creo que nunca havia visto una release con tantos bugs
<arp-off> es tonto anda queriendo tener solo el ultimo "numerito" de version
<arp-off> si con la 10.10 vas hacer exactamente lo mismo
<guampa> ++
<mimecar> UzU: la 11.04 tiene un día
<mimecar> es normal que tenga fallos
<arp-off> claro
<UzU> si, no digo que no
<UzU> obviamente
<UzU> testearla es lo correcto
<cossier> es LTS la 11.04 ?
<arp-off> si la testeas, vos corres los riesgos y sabes a lo que te expones
<arp-off> no hay reclamo entonces
<guampa> cossier: no, 10.04 es LTS
<UzU> pero digo que, por lo menos a mi, me parece exagerado
<cossier> ahh ok gracies
<arp-off> la 10.04 tiene un monton de problemas
<m4v> !ot | lamento interrumpir
<kubot> lamento interrumpir: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<cossier> ahora estoy en una 10.04 y me va de perlas arp-off
<UzU> va mas fina que la 10.10
<UzU> y desde luego que la 11.04, logicamente
<arp-off> 10.04 si no actualizas, la usas como viene
<arp-off> trae problemas reportados...
<arp-off> la 10.10 es usable de entrada
<m4v> el canal solo para soporte, por favor, charlen sobre 11.04 en #ubuntu-es-offtopic :)
<UzU> disculpadme, pues ;)
<m4v> bleh
<luckatoni> m4v, que tal te ha ido la mañana?xd
<m4v> luckatoni: nose, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<luckatoni> jeje
<Pucara> Tenia en mi barra de tareas el informe meteo, para mi es importante, ahora como lo coloco de nuevo en la barra superior de Unity?
<Pucara> <Pancho> cre que seguire con el Gnome clasico por mas que le busco la vuelta no logro ver ventajas en Unity
<mimecar> Pucara: si no tienes una pantalla táctil no tienes ventajas con unity
<luckatoni> mimecar, otra cosa no, pero lo hgas dejado claro, gracias,xd
<fosco__> Pucara, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-weather-indicator-applet-with.html
<nanovany> camaradas, abron ya tengo problemas con el ubuntu 11.04 :S..a
<nanovany> active compiz y ahora la barra de arriba desaparecio y la de a lado
<nanovany> ayuda pa que aparesca de nuevo1! :(
<fosco__> nanovany, tienes algun sitio donde lanzar comandos?
<mimecar> nanovany: ¿has puesto las actualizaciones?
<nanovany> solo la barra de avant, por queno la desisntale :S..
<nanovany> la terminal?
<nanovany> sii yaa mimecar:s
<fosco__> nanovany, desde la barra de avant lanza un terminal
<fosco__> en el terminal ejecuta unity
<fosco__> y si da error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<nanovany> ok
<nanovany> ya fosco
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/P1cTWw2R
<andre> oigan ya descubri lo del grub
<nanovany> mira es el link, tarde por que reinicie
<andre> mimecar m4v kubot
<mimecar> ok
<Lopulus> que significa esto? :"ubuntu firefox modifications incompatible con firefox 0.9cr2"
<mimecar> que la extensión no sirve para tu firefox
<mimecar> no estas usando firefox 0.9 verdad?
<nanovany> ayuda, mi barra unity desaparecioi!! pro que active cubo de compiz y se desactivo!! y no hay nadaa UU ayuda!!!
<nanovany> http://pastebin.com/P1cTWw2R
<Lopulus> y como lo soluciono, ya que no puedo ver algunas cosas y no se como solucionarlo
<andre> resinslae y me paso lo mismo, pero ya vi q el grub si esta instalado pero es invisible
<Lopulus> creo que es el 4
<nanovany> eso lo pegue en pastbin para que vean cuando puse unity en la terminal
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas Lopulus?
<Lopulus> 10.10
<Lopulus> por ahora
<mimecar> la extensión de ubuntu para firefox no influye en el funcionamiento del programa
<andre> osea solo aparece como una pantalla negra y si le doy con las flechas hasta abajo puedo entrar a windows
<Lopulus> me voy a comer.
<Lopulus> SAludos y despues sigo
<Lopulus> muchas gracias
<mimecar> andre: tendrás que editar la configuración de grub 2
<andre> como?
<nanovany> ayudaaaa!! desaparecion mi barra de unity al activar el efecto de compiz cubo :S
<mimecar> editando los archivos de configuración de gurb 2
<mimecar> nanovany: no se si puedes tener al mismo tiempo compiz y unity
<nanovany> :S. yta vi
<nanovany> pero para restaurarla mimecar :S
<nanovany> como puedo
<nanovany> ?
<mimecar> mira si son compatibles
<fosco__> andre ya te dije ayer como solucionarlo, pero hiciste caso nulo
<nanovany> entones podria restaurar unity?
<mimecar> fosco_ unity y compiz son compatibles?
<fosco__> mimecar, no, unity depende de compiz
<mimecar> entonces si tienes unity no puedes tener compiz?
<mimecar> a nivel de efectos
<fosco__> si tienes unity estás obligado a teenr compiz
<nanovany> ooh yaa :S
<nanovany> para lanzar compiz de la terminal?
<fosco__> compiz --replace &
<nanovany> entonces activare lo de unity en compiz?
<andre> ok voy a saliur de windows y entrar a ubuntu y luego entro aqui
<fosco__> ejecuta ccsm y asegurate de que tienes activado el plugin unity
<ivancp> Unity no me gusta mucho... creo que voy a intentar instalarlo desde cero
<omikron4> ivancp: cierra sesion y eliga vista clasica en la parte de abajo
<ivancp> estoy en la vista clasica
<ivancp> como odio a los pitufos!
<omikron4> entonces ya no es unity
<ivancp> ja ja ja
<ivancp> va a ser un proceso doloroso, lento y doloroso... creo que finalmente voy a ceder
<nanovany> no aaparecen los botones de maximizar, minimizar y cerrar :S
<fosco__> nanovany, ejecuta metacity --replace & para recuperar los bordes
<mimecar> fosco_ eso no quitará unity?
<fosco__> pues no estoy seguro, pero me parece q ahora mismo no tiene unity
<mimecar> si unity actua como gestor de ventanas, al meter metacity lo quitará
<nanovany> uta :S.. ahora ya salen los border
<nanovany> pero no puedo mover la ventana esta estable!
<nanovany> UU
<omikron4> es que al activar compiz debes activar mover ventana y tambien decorar ventana
<omikron4> nanovany: me leiste?
<nanovany> si omikron4, voi a checar, es ke trabajo y se traba la makina kien sabe por que:S
<nanovany> voi a checar omikron4 gracias carnal
<nanovany> gracias carnal ya estuvo :D
<jorechp> perdon la pregunta he montado kubuntu, para variar y no usar unity, puedo seguir una guia de instalacion de ubuntu 11.04 para actualizar el sistema, flash, java y wine y cosas asi ?
<fosco__> jorechp, en general sí, aunque si la guía usa programas de gnome tú no los tendrás
<jorechp> claro oviando los programas que se usan para gnome
<fosco__> es que esos programas son más de los q piensas
<cousteau> para flash, java y wine sí
<cousteau> para actualizar, ni idea... debe ser parecido
<jorechp> pos el apt funciona igual es que no queria usar unity
<fosco__> los comandos de consola funcionarán igual
<fosco__> pero por ejemplo el centro de software no
<jamesjedimaster> kde usa kpackagekit para instalacion/actualizacion/desinstalacion de paquetes
<jamesjedimaster> los comandos apt-get y aptitude son los mismos
<nanovany> probelmas con emesene, no salen mis contactos :S.. nadaa
 * jorechp anda corriendo por instalar wine y samba que ya estan llegando clientes xD y no tiene ni el impresor funcionando 
<jamesjedimaster> busca en contactos/ mostrar ocultos
<jamesjedimaster> nanovany:
<nanovany> ya le puse, todo seleccionado, esta en ingles pss :S es el emesene 2
<Kurek> buenas tardes a todos
<nanovany> y nada mas me aaprecen 6 contactos, descoenctados y yaa :S..
<Kurek> a alguien más le da problemas la instalacion de ubuntu 11.04 con un pendrive
<mimecar> Kurek: si no defines que problema tienes..
<Kurek> mmmm... mimecar el problema me da el Syslinux, x algún motivo se queda atascado y no sigue iniciando
<mimecar> como pasas la iso?
<Kurek> se queda con una linea que pone Syslinux 3.63 y creditos con nombres y copyright
<Kurek> pues con el usb-creator
<mimecar> usa unetbootin
<Kurek> mimecar, mi problema es que no dispongo de linux y necesito instalarlo, unetbootin lo hay para windows?
<Kurek> si...
<Kurek> lo acabo de encontrar
<mimecar> si
<Kurek> gracias mimecar... lo voy a probar... si funciona te debo una xDD
<cousteau> ¿cómo se revierte un add-apt-repository? ¿hay que hacerlo a mano?
<fosco__> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:repositorio
<cousteau> uf... dos comandos... creo que mejor simplemente borro la entrada en sources.list.d
<cousteau> o... a ver si en orígenes de software...
<xangua> así no arreglas nada cousteau
<xangua> simplemente estás ignorando el problema cual sea que tengas :P
<cousteau> xangua, por?
<cousteau> el problema es que ya no uso ese repositorio
<cousteau> de hecho el repositorio sólo contiene un deb-src
<cousteau> pero quiero quitar el mayor número de cosas raras del sistema antes de actualizar
<fosco__> lo q yo he puesto es para quitar el repo y lo que instalaste desde él
<cousteau> de todas formas lo que instalé ya lo desactualicé
<cousteau> ¿`sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/algo.list` es peligroso?
<jamesjedimaster> cousteau: no si sabes perfectamente lo que estas haciendo
<jamesjedimaster> algo menos riesgoso es renombrar archivos
<jorechp> perdon la pregunta trato de montar virtualboxc perome sale
<jorechp> warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)
<jorechp> este error
<cousteau> jamesjedimaster, qué? que lo borre sin miedo?
<cousteau> vale
<cousteau> (a eso se le llama "efecto túnel")
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> porque sera que en  el synaptic los paquetes se descargan en 50 kbs?
<file_not_found4> y tengo 3 Mb
<mimecar> file_not_found4: el mirror que usas estará saturado
<fosco__> file_not_found4, servidores saturados
<fosco__> la fiebre de natty
<cousteau> lo primero, 3 megas != 3 MB/s; más bien 300 KB/s
<cousteau> y lo segundo... eso, natty
<cousteau> hablando de... ¿funciona bien launchpad? me está dando errores raros
<nanovany> mi emesene, esta fallado al 100% UU, no me muestra ningun cointacto, ni conectados ni desconectados, ni grupos ni nada UU
<mimecar> nanovany: usa otro programa
<cousteau> prueba actualizándolo; a veces cambian el protocolo
<fosco__> cousteau, PPAs parados para actualizarse, la fiebre de natty ;)
<cousteau> pero si son de maverick!
<fosco__> pero el servidor q los alberga es el mismo
<cousteau> aah...
<cousteau> bueno, supongo que cuando actualice podré quitar los PPA, ya que tanto LibreOffice (3.3.2) como Geany 0.20 están en los repos oficiales
<cousteau> (son los dos únicos PPA que tengo en uso)
<mimecar> cousteau: si no te da problemas al pasar a la 11.04
<cousteau> mimecar, por si acaso
<cousteau> bien, ahora sólo me quedaría saber qué paquetes se instalarían/desinstalarían/darían error
<jgratero> eso es interesante, yo agregue los ppa de libreoffice manualmente, que pasa al actualizar a 11.04, se desactivan?
<jgratero> hay que agregarlos nuvamente?
<mimecar> antes de actualizar hay que quitar todos los ppa
<mimecar> lo que pase no lo se
<fosco__> jgratero, diría q el proceso de instalación los desactiva
<cousteau> jgratero, si quieres la última ultimísima versión siempre, supongo (o a lo mejor se actualizan solos); pero en repos de natty está la última de libreoffice
<jgratero> yo creo que es lo que dice fosco, se desactivan
<jgratero> pero habra que ver
<cousteau> (y me suena que sí, que al actualizar se desactivan los repos raros)
<jgratero> igual, ya libreoffice esta en los repos oficiales
<cousteau> lo que pasa es que cuando salga la 3.3.3 a lo mejor no está (o a lo mejor la 3.3.3 sí, pero la 3.4 no)
<jgratero> bueno, a mi la 3.3.1 me dio problemas
<jgratero> no se guardaban los settings
<jgratero> cada tres o cuatro inicios, se perdian las configuraciones de usuario
<jgratero> ya la 3.3.2 que sacaron
<jgratero> esa si fue mejor
<mimecar> jgratero: no uses versiones en desarrollo
<jgratero> no, siempre han sido los releases
<jgratero> del ppa
<jgratero> nunca los betas
<mimecar> release oficiales de ubuntu?
<jgratero> no, del ppa
<mimecar> los PPA no tienen control de ubuntu
<jgratero> si yo se
<jgratero> pero digamos, eran las versiones estables que venian del ppa
<jgratero> de libreoffice
<jgratero> igual, si ya estan en los repos oficiales, para mejor
<jgratero> ya estaran lo suficientemente testeadas
<mimecar> mientras no uses ppa...
<jgratero> exacto
<jgratero> ahora, porque todavia tengo el 10.10
<jgratero> ya actualizaré a Natty, pero me esperare unas semanas
<Estrellita> hola
<Estrellita> como estan
<Estrellita> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y no me reconoce el microfono
<TrueNhero> si alguien me puede ayudar detalladamente se lo agradeceria en el alma, lo que pasa es que quiero cambiar de ubuntu64 a xubuntu32, ya tengo mi backup de home, ciertos programas como pidgin no molestan por la arquitectura en cuanto a archivos de perfil y de preferencias, como instalo todos los programas que tengo instalados hasta el momento de 64 a 32?
<Estrellita> uso tarjeta de sonido 7.1 externa ya logre hacer que los 7 altavces sonaran correctamente
<mimecar> TrueNhero: tu kernel seguirá siendo de 64
<jamesjedimaster> TrueNhero: una instalacion de cero de xubuntu de 32bits
<txomon> TrueNhero, lo mejor es que si te quieres cambiar a xubuntu32, instales desde 0
<TrueNhero> ok, txomon, jamesjedimaster
<mimecar> TrueNhero: para que quieres pasar a 32?
<TrueNhero> pero como saco el listado de programas desde synaptic?
<TrueNhero> mimecar: lo que pasa es que mi portatil es de los que sufre de temperatura alta en el procesador
<mimecar> y?
<txomon> TrueNhero, desde ahi solo puedes sacar los paquetes
<mimecar> por usar 64 bits el portatil no se calienta más
<Estrellita> mimecar, no es solo una arquitectura
<Estrellita> te permite usar los 64bits del procesador para programas diseñados para 64bits
<TrueNhero> mimecar: pero creo que la temperatura de los nucleos si baja en algo y asi no calientan tanto la gpu
<mimecar> pero no aumenta el calor
<mimecar> TrueNhero: tu mismo, es tu equipo
<txomon> TrueNhero, no
<TrueNhero> bueno es un hp tx1000 y es algo problematico
<txomon> TrueNhero, lo unico que haces al tener un SO de 32 bit en una arquitectura de 64 es que tenga que hacer el doble de operaciones
<TrueNhero> y el powernowd no se como configurarlo para usar hasta 1.6ghz
<TrueNhero> al usar el procesador en su reloj mas alto hay si se calienta cierto???
<txomon> s/doble/casi el doble
<txomon> TrueNhero, si
<mimecar> TrueNhero: en 32 y en 64
<TrueNhero> hmmm, ok
<Estrellita> yo tengo SO 32 bits con procesador 64 bits
<TrueNhero> pero como limito la cpu??
<Estrellita> lo unico que me hacia usar 64 bits era por la ram
<TrueNhero> en mhz
<Estrellita> pero ya existe el kernel pae que con 32 bits reconoce toda mi ram
<txomon> TrueNhero, ... cual es el problema que tienes? si se te calienta mucho el ordenador, entonces por un ventilador
<mimecar> o limpia el ordenador
<TrueNhero> txomon: no es tan facil
<TrueNhero> esta limpio
<TrueNhero> es laptop
<TrueNhero> tx1000
<txomon> si no quieres poner un ventilador, entonces reduce las prestaciones del ordenador
<cousteau> Estrellita, y por qué no usas directamente 64b?
<Estrellita> existen unos enfriadores para laptop
<Estrellita> son economicos
<TrueNhero> con cpu limit???
<mimecar> TrueNhero: ¿has limpiado el polvo que hay por dentro?
<mimecar> los ventiladores se ensucian
<txomon> pon un entorno de escritorio que consuma menos
<TrueNhero> si he limpiado, y he recalentado la gpu unas 3 veces
<TrueNhero> tengo xfce
<Estrellita> cousteau, siempre tube problemas para flash, para mi tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> recalentado la gpu???
<Estrellita> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic-pae i686] distro[Debian squeeze/sid] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.90GHz] mem[Physical: 7.9GB, 91.7% free] disk[Total: 231.6GB, 18.3% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI1: CMI8738-MC8 - C-Media CMI8768]
<TrueNhero> mimecar: es el proceso de reballing creo
<Estrellita> tengo ubuntu pero me dice que tengo debian
<Estrellita> no se a que se debe
<wicope> "entonces reduce las prestaciones del ordenador" como root puedes quitarle núcleos al procesador: echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online asín con los demás
<mimecar> tienes que ver la causa de que se caliente
<mimecar> no quitarte funciones porque se calienta
<Estrellita> mimecar de que pais eres?
<txomon> wicope, me referia a prestaciones, no consumo
<mimecar> de España
<cousteau> Estrellita, yo lo tengo instalado con el paquete flashplugin-installer y cero problemas
<cousteau> (siempre y cuando el rendimiento y el delay en el sonido no se considere un problema... creo que en 32b pasa lo mismo)
<CiberLugo> como puedo activar el reloj para q aparezca en el area de notificaciones en natty?
<Estrellita> mimecar, http://cgi.ebay.es/Cuaderno-Laptop-Mini-USB-Enfriador-portatil-Ventilador-/290537364132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item43a5605aa4
<wicope> mimecar: el mal diseño del portátil es en mi caso hace que se caliente y se apague .. es una cosa que no puedo remediar .. refrigera por detrás y al abrir la pantalla cierra parte de la apertura por donde circula el aire .. disminuyendo así la refrigeración
<Estrellita> cousteau, y el problema mayor es mi tarjeta de sonido 7.1
<mimecar> si con xfce se calienta demasiado, ese ordenador tiene problemas
<cousteau> wicope, y usando refrigeración por papel? http://www.afrotechmods.com/papercooling.htm
<Estrellita> jajaja
<wicope> Estrellita: mi consejo, no compres refrigerador de portátil .. lo que tienes que hacer el levantar la zona del microprocesador de manera que no repose en ningún sitio facilitando el refrigeramiento de esa zona
<txomon> cousteau, xDDD
<Estrellita> wicope, en una laptop es muy dificil
<txomon> si no, siempre se puede cambiar el ventilador
<CiberLugo> !grub > CiberLugo
<wicope> txomon: creo que si quitas un núcleo reduce así su calentamiento ya que está limitado a trabajar sólo con un núcleo reduciendo así su calentamiento de micropro. con lo cual reduciendo las probabilidades de que se apaque por un calenton del micro
<Estrellita> ayudenme mi ubuntu no reconoce el microfono
<Estrellita> lo tengo en una tarjeta externa 7.1
<txomon> wicope, si no, siempre se puede cambiar el ventilador
<wicope> Estrellita: es fácil yo lo hago poniendo una caja de reducido tamaño detrás del portátil de manera que la caja pequeña y aprox. de 4 dedos repose sobre el borde de la pantalla, de esta manera no se me apaga el portátil
<Estrellita> mi tarjeta es esta http://www.diamondmm.com/XS71.php
<txomon> wicope, yo tambien hacia eso!
<wicope> txomon: si, pero el limpiar el ventilador requiere abrir el portátil (problemas garantía) lo mismo al cambiarlo
<txomon> wicope, crees que si se calienta tanto.... tiene garantia?
<wicope> txomon: en mi caso tengo un refrigerador de portátil y no me vale porque reposa la zona del micro en el ventidador y aún así se me apaga, la solución que encontré es que no repose en ningún sitio la zona del micro para que no coja el calentn que hace que se apague
<cousteau> wicope, ylimpiarlo con una aspiradora o soplando?
<wicope> txomon: si, en mi caso tiene garantia con pccyty que por cierto cerró o va a cerrar en España .. cousteau si ya probe con eso y lo único que me vale es levantar la zona del micro para que no haya zona debajo de este para que fluya y no retenga el calor
<txomon> hay unos sprays para limpiar
<txomon> botecitos de aire a presión
<wicope> tengo aire comprimido y nada ... pongo los micros a full y me petan, incluso tengo que darle la vuelta al portátil para que refrigere mejor y ponerlo en una zona de corriente de aire (claro esto es sólo cuando uso los micros a full durante un rato de minutos) , pocas ocasiones
<txomon> lo que yo digo a mi madre es simple: el portatil en superficies duras y llanas
<wicope> txomon: si la estabilidad es algo muy importante, pero lo de superficies duras y llanas en mi caso no vale porque se me apaga
<txomon> wicope, siempre te puedes hacer una base de refrigerio...
<txomon> no, me referia a "me voy a la cama con el portatil"
<wicope> txomon: si eso me refería yo tb, a la estabilidad (lo ha llamado de otra forma) la estabilidad de apollo
<wicope> el no doblar el portátil, el mantenerlo firme en una posición adecuada
<txomon> ahhhh s/apollo/apoyo
<wicope> jjajja, me pasa mucho también con el haya .. sniff ortografía fail , sorry
<txomon> xD
<Bourne> disculpen alguien me podria ayudar
<Bourne> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 pero no me reconoce mi red inhalambrica
<TrueNhero> mimecar la gpu se calienta y se corren los puntos de soldadura entonces no arranca el laptop, toca sobrecalentarla para q vuelva la soldadura a su lugar
<txomon> Bourne, no te la reconoce, o no tienes red inalambrica?
<m4v> TrueNhero: no parece un problema con el que te podamos ayudar..
<Bourne> no me la reconoce, al tratar de activar el controlador adicional de la tarjeta de red me marca error
<txomon> Bourne, eso es otra cosa, eso es que no te reconoce la targeta wifi
<Bourne> :S
<txomon> haz lspci | grep Wi
<txomon> o haz lspci y busca algo que ponga wireless
<txomon> o algo que suene a wifi
<Bourne> listo
<Bourne> te lo pongo aqui?
<txomon> sep
<txomon> (si no es mucho)
<Bourne> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<txomon> bien
<txomon> entonces
<txomon> lo que te pasa es que necesitas una controladora privativa
<txomon> busca algo de "Controladores Adicionales" o algo asi
<txomon> en preferencias -> Sistema
<Bourne> ahi me la marca, pero al activarla me dice que falla la instalacion y me manda que vaya a un archivo llamado jockey.log
<txomon> bien... tienes conexión a internet en ese portatil?
<Bourne> si, mediante el cable
<txomon> sinceramente no tengo ni idea de que es lo que puede decir el jockey.log, pero vete al pastebin y pega el log
<Bourne> ok
<Bourne> txomon: aqui tienes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600860/
<txomon> puf
<txomon> menudo log
<Bourne> pues yo no entiendo nada :S soy algo nuevo en este sistema operativo :/
<txomon> haz un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bourne> me sale este error: W: Error de GPG: http://apt.wicd.net jaunty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A W: Imposible obtener http://apt.wicd.net/dists/jaunty/extras/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<txomon> pero ... que version estas utilizando?
<txomon> de ubuntu digo
<Bourne> 11.04
<mimecar> Bourne: para que usas un repositorio de jaunty?
<txomon> mimecar, me da a mi que no lo sabe
<Bourne> pues no se intente seguir una guia pero, ya veo que no resulto, les digo soy nuevo en esto :(
<mimecar> ese repositorio lo ha añadido el
<mimecar> Bourne: wicd está en los repositorios oficiales
<mimecar> no hagas caso de ese error
<wicope> Bourne: hola, algo leí sobre los drivers de la Broadcom .. no se si te puede funcionar, alguien que lo confirme si lo sabe, esto es lo que copie: "metes el live de ubuntu y en la carpeta pool restricted b tienes el kernel para la broadcom.. copias el paquete deb a tu escritorio y lo ejecutas ahi..."
<cousteau> y para qué usas wicd? el network manager va bien
<cousteau> de hecho creo que mejor que el wicd
<txomon> cousteau, eso puede... pero bien,... a ratos
<Bourne> :S bueno lo del wicd como les digo antes de venir aqui trate de seguir una guia, pero al final no me resulto :(
<Bourne> entonces que mas puedo hacer?
<mimecar> Bourne: pon la guía
<wicope> cousteau: yo uso NM y creo que es lo mejor que ya viene de serie en ubuntu
<mimecar> decir que has seguido algo y que no funciona no dice nada
<Bourne> voy mimecar
<cousteau> antes iba mejor el wicd, pero ahora no sé
<cousteau> aaah! maldición! estaba escribiendo, y de repente me ha saltado una ventana preguntando que si quería actualizar
<Bourne> mimecar:  http://www.muylinux.com/2011/04/28/ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-disponible/comment-page-1/#comment-61628
<cousteau> le he debido de dar al espacio, y se ha puesto a actualizar
<cousteau> luego he cancelado (espero que sólo durante la descarga de paquetes)
<mimecar> Bourne: ese repositorio de donde lo has sacado
<wicope> creo que es mejor poner el driver y después si al caso se cambia a wicd (que ya os digo, yo no lo recomiendo porque el NM va bien, siempre ha ido bien, no se los problemas que la gente tiene con él)
<Bourne> pues es que segui una guia para instalar el wicd pero creo que ya era una guia muy vieja, por lo que veo
<mimecar> Bourne: wicd ya está en los repositorios
<cousteau> wicope, no siempre ha ido bien.. creo que desde Intrepid se pusieron las pilas
<mimecar> ¿tu tarjea wifi es compatible con ubuntu?
<mimecar> tarjeta
<Bourne> mmmm pues como dije antes hasta la 10.10 me funcionaba, de echo durante la instalacion me marco que estaba conectado a internet.
<mimecar> no deberías haber actualizado sin comprobar que funcionaba
<Bourne> el problema fue cuando reinicie y entre de nuevo, ahi ya no me la reconocio
<Bourne> probe en el live cd y me la reconocio
<mimecar> entonces mira si hay algún reporte de fallo
<mimecar> y espera que lo arreglen
<Bourne> y eso donde lo miro?
<mimecar> en launchpad
<Bourne> entonces no hay alguna otra solcuion?
<mimecar> busca tu modelo de tarjeta + ubuntu 11.04
<wicope> cousteau: si quieres quitar que te salga las actualizaciones: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false y en  /etc/xdg/autostart/update-notifier.desktop cambias X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false, yo desde toda la vida del NM lo llevo usando y sin problemas, asin que no se que es lo que la gente tiene en contra del NM ..
<mimecar> tu tarjeta funciona con la 11.04, alguna actualización hace que no funcione
<mimecar> pon network manager si no lo tienes puesto
<mimecar> y espera a que salgan las actualizaciones
<jorechp> Como hago que virtualbox me reconozca las usb ? cuando le instalo una
<cousteau> lo que quiero quitar es que ventanas de confirmación importantes salten cuando estoy escribiendo sin mirar, y admitan espacio o una letra común como respuesta
<mimecar> jorechp: tienes que poner la versión de oracle
<jorechp> la version de oracle no me levanta me da un error al iniciar el servicio
<mimecar> esa es la única que te dejará usar el usb
<wicope> ..no se.. sigo por aquí
<jorechp> o aregar algo vbuser
<Bourne> mimecar:  lo unico que encontre fue esto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux/+bug/730972/+activity
<jorechp> para acceso al usb
<mimecar> Bourne: está reportado pero no está asignado
<Bourne> mmmm osea que tengo que esperar lo resuelvan?
<mimecar> si
<Bourne> bueno mimecar como puedo quitar ese error que me sale al poner el update?
<txomon> puedes pasarte por #ubuntu-bugs y decir a ver que le falta a ese bug para que lo pasen
<mimecar> quitando el repositorio de wicd
<mimecar> pero no te afecta al sistema
<Bourne> ok txomon gracias :)
<Bourne> pero igual lo quito si no me sirve
<Stoneangel> buenas noches
<Stoneangel> alguien sabe como editar el lanzador en el nuevo ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> no
<txomon> Stoneangel, que lanzador?
<txomon> el de alt+f2?
<txomon> mimecar, que cortante :D
<mimecar> no uso unity
<Mostroso> Hola ;)
<Mostroso> hola :)
<txomon> Mostroso, hola SD
<joseluisls> buenos dias ....necesito ayuda porfavor, quiero actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 11.04 diganme como hacerlo y tambien el que tengo esta en ingles y lo quiero pasar a español todo
<mimecar> joseluisls: es mejor que esperes una semana
<txomon> joseluisls, tienes que pasar por el 10.10
<Stoneangel> si quito unity desde synaptic volverán mis menús clásicos?
<txomon> joseluisls, y luego al 11.04
<mimecar> Stoneangel: selecciona el gnome clásico en el login
<jorechp> mimecar: al instalar oracle virtualbox me sale este error Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) al querrer levantar una virtual
<mimecar> jorechp: lo instalas de la web de oracle?
<Stoneangel> ok mimecar gracias, pruebo y ya regreso
<joseluisls> <txomon> como le hago para lograr eso pues el que tengo esta en ingles y no le entiendo ni papas
<jorechp> si me lo baje de virtualbox : http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Mostroso> Para subir la version de Ubuntu: sudo update-manager -d
<mimecar> joseluisls: no deberías actualizar ahora
<joseluisls> <mimecar> porque no?
<mimecar> jorechp: tienes el código fuente de tu kernel y las herramientas de compilación?
<mimecar> porque disfrutarás de todos los bugs que se han pasado
<txomon> joseluisls, lo mejor que puedes hacer es cambiar el idioma lo primero
<jorechp> pos no se acabo de instalar
<jorechp> Que tendria que instalar
<txomon> y luego ya, lo actualizas
<joseluisls> <mimacar> bueno..eso esta bien ..pero como le hago para pasarlo a Español..ya busque en google y no ecuentro nada
<Mostroso> Para que es el proceso applet.py ?
<cousteau> para los applets de la barra... o de la impresora
<Mostroso> ok
<mimecar> en las preferencias de ubuntu puedes elegir el idioma
<cousteau> /usr/share/system-config-printer/applet.py -> sí, parece
<mimecar> aparte lo tienes que seleccionar en el login
<joseluisls> <mimacar> pero esta en ingles el que tengo y entonces como le hago...
<cousteau> de todas formas,   ps aux | grep 'applet\.py'   daría mejor resultado
<mimecar> en las preferencias de gnome puedes elegir el idioma
<Mostroso> Cuales applets? Mate el proceso applets .py y todavia tengo los iconos de la barra.
<cousteau> Mostroso, el de la impresora
<mimecar> Mostroso: para que quieres matar procesos?
<cousteau> mimecar, para saciar su ira
<cousteau> y saber qué se siente al matar a un proceso
<Mostroso> Para liberar memoria y cpu que se ponga mas rapido
<mimecar> cuanta memoria esta usando ese proceso?
<Mostroso> Que le hace ese proceso a la impresora?
<wicope> Bourne: hola, estas?
<Mostroso> Estaba usando 7 megas pero algo es algo. Que le hace a la impresora?
<cousteau> controlarla
<mimecar> Mostroso: controlar y mostrar el estado de la impresora
<cousteau> a lo mejor ya no puedes imprimir...
<mimecar> aunque lo quites no vas a notar mejoras en el rendimiento
<mimecar> y si que puedes desactivar cosas
<Bourne> bueno mimecar y txomon  gracias por su ayuda espero pronto se resuelva el bug ya que no me sirve de nada si no tengo el inhalambrico
<wicope> Bourne: sudo rfkill list
<Bourne> dime wicope
<txomon> joseluisls, si empiezas a escribir el nombre y presionas el tabulador, seguramente se te rellene (para ahorrar tiempo escribiendo)
<wicope> pon ese código en el terminal para comprobar una cosa
<wicope> Bourne: sudo rfkill list
<Mostroso> Como que para el printer si mate el proceso y el printer funciona?
<Bourne> wicope: 1: ideapad_wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: ideapad_bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<joseluisls> txomon, voy a probar de ver y gracias voy a probar ahorita haber que sale
<mimecar> Mostroso: no vas a conseguir mejora en el rendimiento
<wicope> Bourne: vale, está todo correcto.
<Bourne> pues si creo que solo me queda esperar a que el bug sea resuelto :/
<Mostroso> Porque no?
<mimecar> algo que gasta 7 MB tiene un consumo despreciable
<mimecar> entonces que haces con firefox que puede usar más de 100 MB?
<jorechp> mimecar: como activo el vboxdrv para que funcione la virtualvox
<mimecar> matas el proceso?
<mimecar> jorechp: instala el código del kernel y las herramientas de compilación
<mimecar> en la web de virtualbox te tienen que dar las instrucciones
<Bourne> bueno wicope , txomon  y mimecar  gracias, me voy.
<wicope> Bourne: chao, cuidate
<Mostroso> En gnome-system-monitor mato el proceso firefox lo abro una vez y lo uso despues lo cierro y no esta corriendo todo el tiempo.
<jorechp> ando buscando el error y no lo encuentro
<Mostroso> Aunque ultimamente uso mas Chromium.
<mimecar> Mostroso: cuanta ram tiene tu equipo?
<Mostroso> 1GB
<mimecar> te preocupas por gastar 7 MB de 1 GB?
<mimecar> chromium gasta mucha más memoria solo con estar abierto
<Firehead> que es mas ligero lxde o xfce ?
<mimecar> Firehead: depende
<Firehead> tengo una maquina con 128 en ram
<mimecar> si usas firefox o epiphany
<Mostroso> Ya se que tengo memoria pero mientras mas rapido mejor, no solo quiero eliminar applet .py si no me hace falta quiero eliminar todo lo que pueda que no me haga falta
<cousteau> Firehead, yo diría que lxde bastante más
<cousteau> (no he probado xfce, la verdad... pero lxde es muy ligero)
<mimecar> Mostroso: si no se puede quitar de los programas que se arrancan en el inicio
<mimecar> no se como lo podrás quitar del sistema
<Mostroso> Lxde puse eso y no me salia ni el icono pa la wireless
<Firehead> cousteau, entonces me recomiendas lubuntu en vez de xubuntu?
<mimecar> Firehead: prueba los dos y decide
<txomon> Firehead, yo, hice con fluxbuntu
<txomon> o algo asi
<txomon> es super light
<Firehead> txomon, y fluxbuntu esta en su ultima version '11.04' ?
<txomon> si no, siempre puedes hacer una instalacion con los CDs de Ubuntu Minimal, y añadirle los escritorios a mano
<txomon> mira en la web
<Firehead> no aparece la ultima version :(
<Mostroso> Quite zeitgeist y bamfdaemon unity y Ubuntu-one y ya noto la diferencia. Asi que si me pueden consiguir una guia que me diga que mas puedo quitar para mejorar el rendimiento sin perder lo que yo uso lo agradezco.
<txomon> si no, ya te digo, prueba la instalación minimal, es la que yo uso, y lo bueno es que se instala actualizado (coje todos lo paquetes de internet)
<txomon> s/coje/coge
<Mostroso> Es bueno eso del minimal!
<txomon> Mostroso, ya se ya,... lo hace bastante menos minimal de lo deseable
<txomon> pero bueno, siempre es menos que otros
<mimecar> Mostroso: ponte xfce y te irá más rápido
<mimecar> pero tendrás menos cosas
<Firehead> txomon, donde me bajo esa version minimal ?
<Mostroso> Eso es lo que no quiero tener menos aunque seguro que hay algo por ahi que puedo quitar. Creo que hay cosas ahi que no uso...
<mimecar> si empiezas a quitar cosas desactivarás funciones
<Mostroso> De que me servia zeitgeist si no quiero un registro de todo lo que hago?
<jorechp> linux-headers mimecard ?
<Mostroso> Solo quiero quitar lo que no me sirve.
<mimecar> jorechp: es posible
<mimecar> Mostroso: apunta lo que quitas
<Mostroso> Buen consejo.
<mimecar> y cuando no te funcione el sistema di lo que has quitado
<Mostroso> ok lo hare aunque tratare de informarme antes de quitar algo.
<Mostroso> Tambien quite compiz pero por ahora todo funciona.
<mimecar> compiz no es algo crítico
<jorechp> damm como hago para levantar el vboxdrv
<CartHer> Hola camaradas ubunteros, alguien me puede echar una mano si sabe el comando o la forma de ver cuales son todos los paquetes que tengo instalados? (ya sea desde linea de comandos o alguna aplicacion grafica)
<Mostroso> Escribe en Terminal: sudo synaptic
<jose__> buenas noches a todos
<jose__> alguno de vosotros os funciona la herramienta de discos ntfs en el ubuntu 11.04?
<jorechp> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<jorechp> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<jorechp> pero el vboxdrv no existe
<jamesjedimaster> jorechp: sudo find / -name vboxdrv
<jamesjedimaster> para saber donde esta ese archivo
<xkap3> hola disculpen me gustaria saver cuales son los mejores navegadores en linux aparte de firefox
<xkap3> ?
<jose__> yo tb uso el chronium y va bastante bien tb
<jose__> chromium perdon
<xkap3> olle y como le ago para actualizar mi flash player y lo detecte todos los navegadores
<xkap3> esk opera no lo detecta ???????????
<CartHer> xkap3: google-chrome es bueno, aunque tambien he probado iceweasel y es bastante bueno tambien :)
<jorechp> /var/lib/update-rc.d/vboxdrv
<jorechp> /usr/share/virtualbox/src/vboxhost/vboxdrv
<jorechp> ahi esta
<xkap3> como instalo iceweasel
<javier__> hola alguen me puede ayudar
<javier__> con el grub de linux?
<CartHer> xkap3: primero lo buscas con apt-cache search iceweasel, luego, si te lo muesra (la descripcion), lo puedes instalar con: sudo apt-get install iceweasel
<jorechp> jamesjedimaster: en esos 2 lugares!
<cousteau> xkap3, no uso opera pero en su día creo que me lo detectaba
<cousteau> con: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<CartHer> Hola camaradas ubunteros, alguien me puede echar una mano si sabe el comando o la forma de ver cuales son todos los paquetes que tengo instalados? (ya sea desde linea de comandos o alguna aplicacion grafica)
<javier__> tengo problemas con el grub, alguien me puede ayudar?'
<cousteau> javier__, di el problema
<CartHer> hola javier__ veamos que problemas tienes para ver si te podemos ayudar...
<javier__> en un pc tengo instalado xp y ubuntu .10.10
<cousteau> CartHer, creo que era con   dpkg -l * | grep ^ii
<CartHer> javier__: que grub estas utilizando, GRUB2 ???
<CartHer> gracias cousteau, intentaré con lo que me sugieres :)
<cousteau> er.. no, es   dpkg -l '*' | grep ^ii   (con comillas alrededor del asterisco, que si no se lía)
<javier__> cuando le doy para que inicien con windows sale un mensaje "error: no such device: 24f6bcddf6bcc082"
<javier__> si es grub dos
<cousteau> bueno, me voy
<CartHer> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> de nada
<sisifo> alguien puede ayudarme con oracle xe 10 en ubuntu. No abre la pagina del localhost
<jorechp> Como hago para instalar el modulo de virtualbox por eso no me anda la maquina virtual
<xkap3> opera me dice k tengo k konseguir la ultima version de flash o activar java script
<javier__> en linux si inicia bien pero en ex sale er error que te escribí anteriormente
<xkap3> javier__: modificaste tu grub
<javier__> como instalé windows despues que linux yo recupere el grub
<javier__> y lo hice asi: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media.....
<txomon> bueno agur!
<javier__> coo soluciono mi problema¡
<javier__> ?'
<jorechp> Como puedo recompilar el sistema para que me funcione la virtualbox
<Tarrasquero> javier__: ?
<javier__> dime
<Tarrasquero> que te pasa con grub?
<javier__> tengo instalado windows y linux, pero cuando intento iniciar por windows me sale un erro
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install grub-pc ; sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Tarrasquero> nas
<nanovany> no mah tengo problems con ubuntu 11.04..
<nanovany> al activar ciertas cosas de compiz..
<nanovany> la barra de arriba, se pone negra con muchos numeritos y letras y ni puedo restaurarla UU
<xkap3> javier__:  ya solucionaste tu problema ?
<javier__> no
<xkap3> bueno tengo una solucion
<xkap3> puedes entrar en la particion de linux supongo?
<javier__> si
<xkap3> ok abre una terminal y ejecuta este comando
<xkap3> sudo blkid
<xkap3> en la info k te salga una tiene k decir
<javier__> listo ya lo solucione
<xkap3> ok
<javier__> gracia
<javier__> gracias
<nanovany_> al momento de activar ciertos efectos, se daña la bvarra de arriba y la unity se pone en negro con numeros UU
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: haz algo
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<erAbuelo> nanovany_: eso parece problema de la grafica
<nanovany_> problrma de la grafica?
<nanovany_> y como checo si es eso?
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> eso^y nos pasas el paste
<jorechp> perdon mi pregunta estupida como instalo el codigo fuente del kernel y las herramientas de compilacion
<Tarrasquero> jorechp: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r` gcc
<Tarrasquero> jorechp: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` gcc
<jorechp> y la del kernel ?
<nanovany_> Tarrasquero: todo eso lo pego en terminal?
<nanovany_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` | pastebinit
<Tarrasquero> esas son las cabeceras
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: si
<Tarrasquero> jorechp: cabeceras y el compilador
<nanovany_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600943/
<nanovany_> mira es eso
<jorechp> Es que el virtualbox no me anda.. y me dijeron que tuviera las cabeceras y las herramientas de compilacion
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: estas usando el driver libre
<Tarrasquero> ya parece estar bien
<Tarrasquero> quizas instalando el privativo...
<nanovany_> no, al momento de instalar, le di en controladores adicionales y no me marko ninguno
<nanovany_>  no se que drievr la verdad :S
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: instalalo a mano...
<Tarrasquero> vas a la pagi oficial y descargate el driver para tu target
<nanovany_> para la ati x1200
<nanovany_> voi a checarlo
<Tarrasquero> esacto
<jorechp> Tarrasquero:  update-rc.d: warning: vboxdrv stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<Tarrasquero> exacto
<Tarrasquero> jorechp: tienes que cargar el modulo de vb
<jorechp> modprob vboxdrv ?
<nanovany_> tarrasquero, mi tarjeta no funciona bien???
<jorechp> fijate que ya carga pero cuando paso por la seccion usb no me sale nada no me reconoce absolutamente nada
<erAbuelo> jorechp: version de vbox ?
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: de cuanta memoria dispone?
<nanovany_> 3 gb
<nanovany_> con la que me quita digamos 2500 gb
<nanovany_> 2.5 gb
<Tarrasquero> la gpu no la ram ¬¬
<nanovany_> aaaaah
<nanovany_> gpu?
<nanovany_> disculpa mi ignorancia ke es
<Tarrasquero> la grafica
<nanovany_> uta.. no lo se :S
<nanovany_> voi a checar :S
<Tarrasquero> 256 quizas
<jorechp> 4.06.
<jorechp> Tarrasquero: 4.06
<erAbuelo> jorechp: bajaste la extension para el soporte usb ?
<Tarrasquero> jorechp: esa es la version?
<omikron4> en vbox la grafica se adapta a la del host.... en el caso de los usb.. para poder activarlos.. sudo adduser tu_usuario vboxusers y reiniciar
<omikron4> no reiniciar la makina sino el sistema
<jorechp> erAbuelo: Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack
<erAbuelo> y lo has instalado ?
<omikron4> o sea.. no la makina virtual sino el sistama anfitrion
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: quizas esté llegando el momento de cuestinarse si tu pc puede con ubuntu
<nanovany_> :S rayos
<nanovany_> 128MB-319MB compartida
<nanovany_> es la memoria
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> es poca
<Tarrasquero> yo diria muy poca
<Tarrasquero> nanovany_: prescinde de lujos en cuanto a lo grafico se refiere
<nanovany_> uta, entonces me dara lata con el 11.04?
<Tarrasquero> pues yo creo que aun mas
<jorechp> erAbuelo: ya probe y esta configurado ya esta montado el extension pack
<atotclic> actualizando
<nanovany_> uta.. tendre ke mudarme nuevamente con win xp.. U_U
<atotclic> instala el es critorio awesome te ira mas rapido
<atotclic> luego vuelvo
<erAbuelo> jorechp: estas en el grupo vboxusers ?
<jorechp> pos ya lo agregue
<erAbuelo> y reiniciaste session ?
<jorechp> sudo adduser $(whoami) vboxusers
<jorechp> no la sesion no
<jorechp> reinicio la sesion _?
<erAbuelo> sudo adduser ?
<erAbuelo> jorechp: asi no añades al user al grupo
<erAbuelo> jorechp: sudo gpasswd -a usuario vboxusers
<jorechp> erAbuelo: http://min.us/mbtVM1OyhqsTf1#1 mira
<erAbuelo> jorechp: tienes algun usb pinchado ?
<jorechp> los impresores
<jorechp> una usb
<jorechp> mi teclado
<jorechp> mi raton
<erAbuelo> a ver, si esos usb estan gestionados por ubuntu no aparecen en el vbox
<jorechp> antes con la 10.10 todo eso reconocia
<erAbuelo> el raton y el teclado nunca salen ahi
<jorechp> si les daba click me los tomaba la virtual
<jorechp> bueno pero igual con que me reconozca el immpresor y los usb me conformo
<jorechp> Que podria ser el problema !
<Tukeke> un sistema operativo OpenSource para los routers, no sabia que los routers vienen con sistema operativo integrado :-O http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1045753/Sacale-Provecho-a-tu-Router---OpenWRT.html   https://openwrt.org/
<nanovany> haber una pregunta, como podria saber o pro decirlo asi que sitnomas presentara el ubuntu 11.04 si tiene problemas con mi tarjeta, o mi tarjeta es muy baja para este S.O ?
<mimecar> nanovany: si tiene problemas, se ve mal o lento
<nanovany> ooh :S.. pss les digo cuando activo algo, de compiz, en la barra de arriba se pone en negro con letras U_U..
<nanovany> y ps va normal, ni lento ni rapido :S
<mimecar> si usas unity puede ser un fallo de unity
<nanovany> si uso unity, y al activar cosas de compiz, se blokea cosas asi :S..
<mimecar> unity aún necesita depuración
<nanovany> ooh :S entonces a esperar.. por que no kieor mudar a win de nuevo UU me gusto esta version xD
<nanovany> bueno no es muy practica :S
<mimecar> usa gnome clásico si te gusta más
<jorechp> mimecar: logre char andar virtualbox pero hoy no me salen los usb
<mimecar> lo que asignes a la máquina virtual dejas de poder usarlo en la máquina real
<jorechp> normlamente me funciona yo conecto un usb, y copio algun archivo desde la virtual, me voy a dispositivos, usb monto el dispositivo, pero ahorita no sale nada http://min.us/mbtVM1OyhqsTf1#1
<nanovany> si lo pemnsare mimecar gracias
<mimecar> usas un usb para copiar datos entre la máquina virtual y la real?
<xkap3> hola alguien sabe como instalar BerkeleyDB
<mimecar> xkap3: usa el centro de software
<xkap3> pero lo k pasa esk estoi en linux mint y no se donde esta el centro de software
<mimecar> usa synaptic
<xkap3> ok
<jorechp> mimecar: no , tengo un ciber y por  lo general la gente viene a imprimir tengo un win xp en una virtual y uso el modo econocmico de la impresionpara hacerlo mas barato
<jorechp> por eso uso una virtual no es apra copiar solo abrir el documento y aceder al impresor que tambien es usb
<jorechp> Pero ahorita no me reconoce ni los impresores que estan conectados y encendiddos1!
<mimecar> ¿has asignado las impresoras a la máquina virtual?
<jorechp> Fijate que no tenia la necesidad por que el las reconocia y podia conectarlas o desconectarlas desde dispositivos
<mimecar> las estas asignando si o no
<jorechp> no las reconoce !
<jorechp> no reconoce nada que este conectado via usb
<mimecar> ¿las detecta el sistema real?
<jorechp> sip
<mimecar> ¿las has configurado para que las use la máquina virtual?
<jorechp> no he podido por queni siquiera las detecta
<mimecar> ¿estas editando la configuración de la máquina virtual si o no?
<cousteau> ¿estás con la versión xVM de VBox, o la OSE que hay en repos?
<aguitel> esta es la mejor pagina para unity:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<jorechp> cousteau: oracle vm virtualbox
<jorechp> con la ose probe y me reconocia los impresores y las demas cosas pero solo los 2 impresores aparecian habilitados lo demas en gris..
<mimecar> jorechp: desinstalastes la versión OSE?
<jorechp> posi
<jorechp> sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-ose
<mimecar> aguitel: que relación tiene unity y un comando para eliminar cualquier cosa que no sea kde?
<jorechp> desintale todo
<jorechp> otra vez
<aguitel> mimecar, es que justamente sirve para borrar definitivamente todas las porqueria que vienen con ubuntu (incluido unity) y luego perzonalizar completamente la distribucion
<mimecar> aguitel: quitar componentes del sistema base no me parece buena idea
<aguitel> osea instalar lo que uno quiere y no lo que viene de "fabrica"
<mimecar> lo que hace ese comando es quitar todo lo que lleva gnome, xfce... y poner kde
<aguitel> mimecar, esos comandos los vengo usando desde hardy y no desinstalan lo basico ,osea te deja el equipo en linea de comando y luego instalas a tu gusto
<aguitel> mimecar, exacto
<mimecar> sigo sin verle el sentido
<cousteau> aguitel, yo instalo ubuntu minimal y después gnome-core
<jorechp> Que version me recomiendan usar oracle o ose de virtualbox solo quiero que funcionen los usb
<aguitel> mimecar, puedes poner kde o como yo hago utilizo un minimo gnome(gnome-core)
<mimecar> para eso haces una instalación mínima
<aguitel> mimecar, con el minimal cd?
<mimecar> si
<aguitel> todavia no esta creo en 11.04
<mimecar> al final tienes que actualizar igual, lo que te viene en el cd de serie no te sirve
<aguitel> si es asi
<jorechp> sera que el oracle vm virtualbox no funciona todavia ? el de la 11.04 xD
<mimecar> jorechp: has mirado si está soportado?
<aguitel> muchos paquetes te sirven si tienes habilitado el cd en sources.list
<mimecar> excepto si ese paquete necesita una versión del kernel
<mimecar> la 11.04 lleva el 2.6.38
<erAbuelo> si teneis wifi ar2427 no la pongais
<aguitel> mimecar, mi comentario no es caprichoso porque para que veas en todas las versiones de ubuntu siempre corren mas lenta (en un mismo equipo) y eso lo salvamos justamente desinstalando lo innecesario
<mimecar> ya, pero poner como forma de mejorar unity desinstalar muchos programas y quedarte en un sistema reducido...
<aguitel> mimecar, me corrijo ,ya salio el minimal cd
<omikron4> una pregunta... si no tengo. ningun proceso en marcha nada mas que el pidgin y el cairo por que me va la cpu al 90% si tengo un provesador 1700 Mhz??
<omikron4> esto es cosa del natty?
<mimecar> mira que proceso está gastando esos recursos
<omikron4> tendre que meter el conky
<mimecar> usa el gestor de recursos de gnome o top
<omikron4> como se hace eso mimecar?
<mimecar> si no usas gnome, 'top' en la consola
<omikron4> si que uso gnome  el clasico
<omikron4> me voy al suse a ver si va igual.. ahora vuelvo
<omikron4> aki en suse la tengo al 36% la cpu mimecar
<omikron4> ahora al 20%
<mimecar> en cada sistema usas unas versiones concretas de los programas
<omikron4> pero es que en el natty muevo las ventanas y va a tirones
<mimecar> la 11.04 salió ayer, es normal que no vaya todo perfecto
<omikron4> yo creo que es problema del dvd.. que hoy lo he puesto y me funciona mal.. porque ahora sigo al 100 igual en suse
<omikron4> ya lo he sacado y me bajo al 20
<omikron4> bueno vuelvo al natty
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> necesito ayuda con kdenlive
<file_not_found4> No se puede escribir en el archivo /home/facundo/.kde/data/stalefiles/kdenlive/projecto%20de%20prueba.kdenliveNlBfile_%2Fhome%2Ffacundo%2Fkdenlivevw7MzNlB
<mimecar> te lo dice el error
<file_not_found4> ese es el error
<file_not_found4> al exportar el video
<buuuuuuuuuuu> Quiero la contraseña root
<mimecar> buuuuuuuuuuu: es la de tu usuario
<buuuuuuuuuuu> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<file_not_found4> st:0 removing common factor 3 from timebase
<file_not_found4> Last message repeated 8 times st:0 removing common factor 6 from timebase
<file_not_found4> Last message repeated 2 times st:0 removing common factor 3 from timebase
<file_not_found4> [consumer avformat] error writing audio frame
<omikron4> se ha ido con lo facil que era bajarse el omikron recovery
<file_not_found4> ese es el registro de errores de kdenlive
<resumenes> spanish?
<resumenes> hoooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mimecar> resumenes: lee la frase que aparece al entrar
<mimecar> omikron4: ese usuario no me parece que quisiera saber la contraseña para algo bueno
<resumenes> estoh que es, mamah locoh!
<mimecar> resumenes: un canal de soporte de ubuntu
<resumenes> aaaaaaaaaaah vengah palloh me largoh
<resumenes> soskiero!
<jkarlos> hola chicos, por mas que pongo desde chromium que este sea el navegador por defecto, siempre se cambia solo y me lo pregunta una y otra vez, estoy en natty
<ubuntero-ve9> Buenas ^^
<ubuntero-ve9> CiberLugo:  feo.
<CiberLugo> dale ubuntero-ve9 explica bien tu caso
<ubuntero-ve9> necesito un poco de ayuda, yo tenia instalado windows seven, y ayer instale ubuntu, por error instale grub en la parcion de windows, y ahora no puedo hacer que arranque.
<mimecar> !grub2
<kubot> GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<jkarlos> alguien q me ayude con lo de chromium para q sea el navegador por defecto
<ubuntero-ve9> en el menu de grub si aparece windows, pero cuando se seleccion, no carga el sistema operativo.
<m4v> ubuntero-ve9: en ese caso sobreescribiste el bootloader de windows, necesitas usar alguna herramienta del instalador de windows para recuperarlo
<m4v> ubuntero-ve9: no te podemos ayudar mucho con cosas de win, puedes preguntar en ##windows (inglés)
<ubuntero-ve9> oks, muchas gracias :)
<jkarlos> ubuntero-ve9, con el mismo cd de instalacion de win7 recuperaras el boot
<jkarlos> pero dañaras el de ubuntu
<ubuntero-ve9> ya intente eso, pero tampoco funciono.
<jkarlos> te toca luego hacer lo que te paso mimecar
<jkarlos> no funciono?a mi me ha pasado y lo recupera. kisas algo fallo mientras particionabas
<file_not_found4> necesito ayuda
<ubuntero-ve9> las particiones estan bien, desde aqui (ubuntu) puedo acceder a ellas bien.
<mimecar> ubuntero-ve9: ahora has perdido el cargador de arranque de windows, si no lo restauras no podrás usar windows
<file_not_found4> me da este error al guardar el proyecto automaticamente en el kdenlive
<file_not_found4> No se puede escribir en el archivo /home/facundo/naturaleza insaciable.kdenlive
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ¿existe ese archivo?
<file_not_found4> si existe
<file_not_found4> me harto el error
<mimecar> ¿tienes permisos de escritura?
<file_not_found4> creo que si
<Tarrasquero> file_not_found4: esta es la ruta? → /home/facundo/naturaleza insaciable.kdenlive
<m4v> file_not_found4: "creo" no.
<mimecar> file_not_found4: asegurate
<m4v> file_not_found4: los tienes o no los tines?
<m4v> file_not_found4: "ls -l archivo"
<file_not_found4> si esta pero pesa 0 bytes
<mimecar> que permisos tiene el archivo
<Tarrasquero> /home/facundo/naturaleza\ insaciable.kdenlive
<file_not_found4> /home/facundo/.kde/data/stalefiles/kdenlive que es esta carpeta?
<m4v> Tarrasquero: calculo en el kdenlive no se necesita escapar los espacios
<Tarrasquero> no lo conozco...
<Tarrasquero> si es gui por supuesto que no :)
<mimecar> file_not_found4: tienes permisos de escritura si o no
<m4v> file_not_found4: podés constestar lo que te preguntamos? que premisos tiene el archivo, sale con "ls -l archivo"
<file_not_found4> ls: no se puede acceder a naturaleza: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Tarrasquero> se dió cuenta que no tenia permisos :)
<file_not_found4> ls: no se puede acceder a insaciable.kdenlive: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mimecar> file_not_found4: lanzas el programa con sudo?
<m4v> file_not_found4: necesitas escapar el espacio como dijo Tarrasquero
<file_not_found4> no
<m4v> mimecar: no, no escapó el espacio
<m4v> file_not_found4: ls -l /home/facundo/naturaleza\ insaciable.kdenlive
<file_not_found4> como era el comando?
<m4v> lo acabo de poner...
<file_not_found4> se me borro el chat
<m4v> file_not_found4: ls -l /home/facundo/naturaleza\ insaciable.kdenlive
<file_not_found4> -rw-rw-rw- 1 facundo facundo 0 2011-04-29 19:12 /home/facundo/naturaleza insaciable.kdenlive
<file_not_found4> sera un bug de kdenlive
<m4v> ok, tienes permisos de escritura, no fué tan dificil, verdad?
<Tukeke> la boda real del principe guillermo se hizo con el dinero del pueblo, malditos monarcas de mierda
<mimecar> Tukeke: en este canal eso no importa
<m4v> Tukeke: huh?
<file_not_found4> No se puede escribir en el archivo
<m4v> Tukeke: por favor, este canal es de soporte, y el vocabulario.
<file_not_found4> me dice kdenlive
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<file_not_found4> 10.04
<m4v> file_not_found4: hacé la prueba de usar otro nombre de archivo, uno sin el espacio
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<MaRk-I> file_not_found4: puedes renombrar el proyecto? si se puede renombralo a "naturaleza_insaciable" , "naturaleza-insaciable" o "naturalezainsaciable"
<novatillo> hola a todos alguien sabe si se puede hacer una red ad-hoc entre una laptop y una pc de escritorio con tarjeta de red inalambrica con ubuntu 10.10 ambos??
<novatillo> es que quiero pasar documentos pesados de mi lap a mi pc
<mimecar> novatillo: si
<mimecar> pero perderás las conexiones que tengas en ese momento
<novatillo> como osea como el internet y eso?'
<file_not_found4> pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> si
<novatillo> no s epuede hacer una que nose quite el internet y aun asi se transfieran los archivos??
<mimecar> file_not_found4: ¿tienes todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<m4v> file_not_found4: que sale con « ls -l /home/facundo/ »
<mimecar> novatillo: sin tener dos tarjetas de red independientes no
<novatillo> ni por el modem?'
<mimecar> novatillo: ¿cuantas tarjetas de red tienes?
<novatillo> es que tengo las dos con tarjetas inlambricas
<novatillo> una de mi lap y la de mi pc de escritorio
<mimecar> si solo tienes 1 tarjeta en cada ordenador perderás la conexión
<novatillo> y una de otra pero con win
<file_not_found4> mimecar: faltaba las actualizaciones del programa
<mimecar> file_not_found4: pon todas las actualizaciones
<novatillo> si cada una tiene su propia tarjeta de red inalambrica
<novatillo> hasta la de escritorio
<CiberLugo> conectate desde la pc a la lap a traves de RED, y entra a la sesion
<mimecar> en el momento que uses la conexión ad hoc perderás internet
<novatillo> lo pero es que no se como
<novatillo> y no se puede que tenga internet y red asi al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> con una red ad hoc no
<novatillo> o hay alguna red de otro tipo que se pueda hacer asi??
<mimecar> una red normal
<novatillo> compartir y tener internet
<novatillo> pero como se hace eso google y no hay mucho tutos buenos que digamos
<mimecar> creas una carpeta y la compartes
<mimecar> en el otro equipo pones la IP del primero y ya está
<novatillo> aver si entendi, creo una carpeta en por ejemplo carpeta personal le doy permisos y de hay me paso a mi otra pc y ago lo mismo y le pongo la ip de mi lap y ya??
<mimecar> si
<novatillo> todos estan conectados a mi modem hg530 2wire
<mimecar> por seguridad NO compartas la carpeta /home/usuario
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> solo creo una aparte no??
<novatillo>  pero como cambio el ip y eso??
<file_not_found4> sigue igual kdenlive
<mimecar> dentro de tu home
<novatillo> si que me pierda la conecion
<novatillo> le pongo la ip de mi router menos el ultio numero??
<mimecar> novatillo: si no usas una red ad hoc no pierdes la conexión
<file_not_found4> no se que le pasa
<mimecar> no, tienes que poner la IP que tiene el equipo
<mimecar> no una que te inventes
<novatillo> ok
<novatillo> pero eso como se lo pongo en red o como??
<mimecar> (0:32:33) mimecar: creas una carpeta y la compartes
<mimecar> (0:32:41) mimecar: en el otro equipo pones la IP del primero y ya está
<file_not_found4> mimecar:
<novatillo> ok y el este no lo pongo la ip de este?'
<CiberLugo> comparte la carpeta, y luego buscala en RED en la otra pc
<mimecar> novatillo: para que quieres poner al mismo equipo su IP?
<novatillo> no osea a lo que me refiero es si a los dos equipos les pongo ip's arbitrarias??
<mimecar> novatillo: lee las respuestas por favor
<mimecar> (0:35:07) mimecar: no, tienes que poner la IP que tiene el equipo
<mimecar> (0:35:13) mimecar: no una que te inventes
<novatillo> si pero es que me da 4 opciones lo que hice es darle en editar conexiones y hay en ipv4
<novatillo> de hay le doy manual o como??
<mimecar> ¿estas editando los valores de la conexión de red?
<novatillo> si
<mimecar> para ?
<novatillo> poner una ip
<novatillo> o como se pone??
<mimecar> no
<novatillo> ya hice una carpeta
<mimecar> has creado la carpeta ya si o no
<mimecar> la has compartido?
<novatillo> y le di permisos de comparticion
<novatillo> si
<novatillo> ya la tengo
<Arturo> hola buenas instale ubuntu 11.04, pero no logro correr el nouvue quiero instalar el driver privatvo de mi tarjeta como desintalo nouvoue, alguno me ayuda
<mimecar> vete al otro equipo y en el navegador de archivos pon la ip
<mimecar> Arturo: el driver privativo funciona con ubuntu 11.04?
<Tarrasquero> Arturo: sal de las x y descargalo
<Arturo> Tarrasquero: ya lo descargue pero me dice que mi kernel tiene el otro
<novatillo> ok
<Tarrasquero> Arturo: cual otro?
<mimecar> Arturo: mira si el driver es compatible
<novatillo> pero cual es el navegador de archivos??
<Arturo> the noeveau kernel driver esta en su sistma
<mimecar> nautilus
<Tarrasquero> novatillo: nautilus :)
<Tarrasquero> Arturo: ese es el libre
<novatillo> y eso como lo abro?'
<novatillo> le doy nautilius
<novatillo> en terminal?'
<Tarrasquero> (nautilus &)
<mimecar> novatillo: el programa que usas para moverte por las carpetas del ordenador
<Arturo> Tarrasquero: correcto pero no se logro instalar la aceleracion,
<Tarrasquero> si en terminal mismo
<Arturo> Tarrasquero: como quito del sistema el libre y pongo el privativo
<Tarrasquero> Arturo: la aceleracion no se instala, se configura
<Tarrasquero> Arturo: involucra quedarte por al menos un tiempito sin x
<mimecar> Arturo: mira si es compatible el driver
<novatillo> ok
<mimecar> te arriesgas a quedarte solo con una consola
<novatillo> ya le di pero no me sale nada
<Arturo> mimecar: como miro
<nelson__> hola a todoss !
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: pero tampoco es el fin
<mimecar> en la web de nvidia te lo dirá
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no, pero poner un driver en un kernel nuevo
<mimecar> sin saber si está preparado...
<mimecar> novatillo: que es lo que has escrito en la consola
<nelson__> alguien me dice como puedo sacar un video de los archivo temporales del sistema
<nelson__> Ante los sacaba en la carpeta /tmp
<nelson__> pero ahora no veo el archivo .flash
<novatillo> en la pc le di nautilus y me salio asi mi crpeta personal
<novatillo> luego en buscar le di la ip qu ele puse y no me dio nada
<xangua> porque el plugin de adobe ya no los guarda ahí nelson__
<nelson__> :(
<nelson__> Como se hace ahoraa ?
<xangua> usa flashgot (firefox) o algún otro complemento pa'bajar videos nelson__
<nelson__> pero ese flashgot es un plug de firefox ?
<nelson__> ya lo estoy bajando gracias por la ayuda muy util
<novatillo> que le doy en puerta de enlace y mascara de subred?
<mimecar1> novatillo: NADA
<mimecar1> NO TIENES QUE MODIFICAR LA CONFIGURACIÓN DE TU RED
<novatillo> pero como le doy para que lo reconesca??
<mimecar1> abres nautilus y le pones la ip
<CiberLugo> mimecar si en nautilus busca en RED, no deberia aparecerle la carpeta compartida?
<mimecar> si
<MaRk-I> "network"
<mimecar> pero poniendo la ip también tiene que acceder
<CiberLugo> pero creo q qda comprobado q es mas facil q novatillo de click en RED,. a q busque por ip
<mimecar> primero tiene que encontrar nautilus
<CiberLugo> novatillo abre tu carpeta personal, y luego en el menu de la derecha busca RED
<CiberLugo> ahi veras tu carpeta compartida
<novatillo> si creo veo una que dice red
<novatillo> dice red de windows
<novatillo> y en la pc me pide contraseña
<novatillo> no puedo aun compartir??
<mimecar> el nombre de la carpeta coincide con el de la que has creado?
<N3SS> Hola
<N3SS> buenas
<N3SS> consulta
<novatillo> no es la que cree de cada maquina aun no me aparece nada en ninguna
<N3SS> que sucede si instalo ubuntu 10.04 en un disco con archivos dentro pero ningun SO?
<mimecar> N3SS: que perderás los archivos
<mimecar> hay que formatear las particiones
<N3SS> me imaginaba
<N3SS> como si lo instalar con otr so no pasa nada
<N3SS> de ahi mi cunsulta
<N3SS> muchas gracias!
<novatillo> me salieron carptas en el escritorio con un mundo
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-30
<xkap3_> me imagino k deben ser carpetas conpartidas en la red
<demlasjr> hola a todos, tengo una pregunta....alguien tiene problema con el video ? A mi se hace la pantalla negra y tengo que reiniciar con el boton :(
<demlasjr> tengo placa ATI, ubuntu 11.04 32 bits recien instalado.....tambien he instalado el ultimo driver de ATI
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Se encontrará fosco_ por aquí?
<Bruno51> Hola
<MrBean> Hola. Desde hace años se me cae vnc server cuando uso escritorio remoto de una maquina ubuntu a otra, les pasa a uds? es un bug o soy solo yo?
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<MrBean> buenas
<Desqwewehyhg> hola
<Desqwewehyhg> intenteo descomprimir y me da este errorFile name too long
<Desqwewehyhg> es .rar
<Desqwewehyhg> any idea?
<MrBean> renombra el archivo comprimido mv archivolargoooooooooooooooooo.rar file.rar
<Desqwewehyhg> es lo de dentro
<Desqwewehyhg> no lo puedo cambiar
<Desqwewehyhg> ni como root
<MrBean> donde lo estas descomprimiendo, en /home/ubuntu ?
<Desqwewehyhg> si
<Desqwewehyhg> bueno mi nombre de usuario
<MrBean> que comando usas?
<Desqwewehyhg> graficamente
<MrBean> hm... talvez podrias por la linea de comandos listar el contenido del archivo y descomrimir todos menos el mas largo.
<Desqwewehyhg> solo tiene un archivo
<Sapote> hola gente
<Sapote> de fiesta x aqui?
<Desqwewehyhg> si
<Desqwewehyhg> xD
<Itxshell> si acà es fiesta
<Desqwewehyhg> dónde?
<Itxshell> enserio
<Itxshell> acà es dia de fiesta
<Desqwewehyhg> acá dónde?
<Itxshell> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Release Party
<Itxshell> en todos lados
<Desqwewehyhg> ah ok
<Desqwewehyhg> muchos errores
<Itxshell> asì ?
<MrBean> Desqwewehyhg no veo nada de tu error buscando en google
<Itxshell> cuales ?
<MrBean> nada util.
<Desqwewehyhg> si yo busque por google
<Itxshell> hola MrBean  que buen nick
<MrBean> mi conexion es lenta me faltan 4 horas para bajar el 11.04
<Desqwewehyhg> ya vengo
<MrBean> gracias jajaja
<Itxshell> :( le toca aguantarse la fiesta MrBean
<MrBean> si
<Itxshell> yo lo intente descargar mas de 6 veces pero estaban a full los server
<Itxshell> pero ya lo tengo
<cryss> señores a ustedes les esta dando problemas google chrome con ubuntu 11.4?
<MrBean> Desqwewehyhg usa unrar en la linea de comandos y no uses la opcion x
<Itxshell> uso chromium y no da problemas
<cryss> a mi si me da
<cryss> aparte banshe tambien d aproblemas
<cryss> cada vez que cambias de cancion se queda pegado un rato
<Itxshell> esta con Gnome 3?
<Desqwewehyhg> MrBean: y como se hace eso?
<cryss> Itxshell: no, esta con unity
<MrBean> Aplicaciones - accesorios - terminal
<Desqwewehyhg> si eso sí
<Desqwewehyhg> xD
<Itxshell> esos errores mer lso dio pero con Gnome 3
<Desqwewehyhg> voy a la carpeta con cd ?
<cryss> umm
<MrBean> Desqwewehyhg si, y unrar -e archivo.rar
<cryss> creo que para ser una version estable tiene bastante errores
<Desqwewehyhg> muchisimos
<Desqwewehyhg> y si te pones a tocar compiz se jode
<Desqwewehyhg> MrBean: no hace nada
<MrBean> hmmm
<Desqwewehyhg> hace como un mini man
<Sapote> la mayoria de las veces sacan las versiones antes de que esten doraditas
<Desqwewehyhg> Sapote: linux mint sale siempre doradita
<Desqwewehyhg> entonces?
<MrBean> Desqwewehyhg talvez con unrar p archivo.rar > archivo
<MrBean> no sabria que mas hacer no tengo unrar aqui.
<Desqwewehyhg> unraresdo de mayor archivo que es?
<Desqwewehyhg> rar mayor *
<Desqwewehyhg> eso tambien?
<MrBean> si el mayor que y un nombre cualwquiera de archivo
<MrBean> la idea es que unrar lo descomprima a ese archivo
<MrBean> asi que deberas renombrarlo si hace falta
<Desqwewehyhg> archivo pongo lo que sea?
<MrBean> si
<Desqwewehyhg> ok
<Desqwewehyhg> cannot open...
<Desqwewehyhg> bueno otra cosa
<Desqwewehyhg> ups ya vengo
<Desqwewehyhg> ajá listo
<javier> alguien me puede decir como puedo quemar un cd en formato dvd?
<Desqwewehyhg> con brasero no te funciona?
<x-kap3> hola disculpen la pregunta pero eh visto a varios k inician servicios con init.d algo asi kisiera saber como hacer para iniciar mi targeta de red?
<MrBean> javier aplicaciones - sonido y video - brasero
<javier> pero no quema videos en formato de dvd
<Desqwewehyhg> bueno necesito cambiar la resolución de un monitor
<MrBean> x-kap3 eso es automatico, entras y tienes red
<Desqwewehyhg> entonces ya lo hago con xrandr, y funciona perfecto, pero no sé guardarlo
<MrBean> javier lo abro y aqui dice dvd
<Desqwewehyhg> en la documentación de ubuntu dan tres maneras, pero no entiendo ninguna
<x-kap3> MrBean: pero me gustaria saver como hacer manualmente eh visto en eso de servidores k lo hacen asi no se si puedas ayudarme ?
<MrBean> javier a que llamas formato dvd? .mkv ? .mp4 ? .VOB ?
<Desqwewehyhg> la manera más facil que veo es editar el xorg.conf
<Desqwewehyhg> que tengo que poner en xorg.conf?
<MrBean> x-kap3 http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/13012
<MrBean> cambiar resolucion del monitor? no vale hazlo por el modo grafico n o juegues con xconf
<Desqwewehyhg> pero es otro monitor
<MrBean> preferencias - monitores
<Desqwewehyhg> tengo laptop y lo conecto a la tv
<Desqwewehyhg> ya pero mi resolución no aparece allí
<Desqwewehyhg> y tengo que crear un nuevo modo
<Desqwewehyhg> y lo creo con xrandr
<MrBean> y la laptop no reconoce el TV? quieres poner una no soportada por ubuntu.
<Desqwewehyhg> y todo perfecto, el problema es para no volverlo a hacer
<MrBean> nunca he hecho eso, no se ;-(
<Desqwewehyhg> si lo reconoce
<javier> vob
<Desqwewehyhg> pero lo de xorg.conf sabes algo?
<MrBean> lo reconoce pero no te da la resolucion que tu quieres
<Desqwewehyhg> aja
<Desqwewehyhg> pero lo sé poner en la resolución que quiero
<MrBean> xconf? eso es chino para mi
<Desqwewehyhg> mm jejej ok
<Desqwewehyhg> tendré que buscar un poco con google jeje
<Desqwewehyhg> gracias
<MrBean> javier tienes un video y quieres pasarlo a vob? usa un convertidor
<javier> es que necesito que el video pueda ser visto en cualquier reproductor
<Desqwewehyhg> xczxcxcxorg confxorg.conf
<Desqwewehyhg> ups
<Desqwewehyhg> disculpa
<javier> gracias
<MrBean> aja, talvez asi http://www.infosertec.com.ar/blog/?p=285
<MrBean> sino busca en google pelicula dvd vob linux a ver
<aguitel> pa que se deleiten:http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10153471/Instalar-_y-arreglar_-Gnome-3_0-en-Ubuntu-11_04-paso-a-paso.html
<MrBean> que significa natty narwhal?
<CiberLugo> algo asi como Narval coqueto (el narval es la ballena con cuerno)
<dorel> ayuda tengo problemas con lamp
<dorel> no puedo acceder a mysql, error 2002(hy000)
<MaRk-I> natty = de apariencia inteligente/se mira inteligente
<Desqwewehyhg> hola soy el de antes
<Desqwewehyhg> cómo hago que se ejcute algo en la terminal en el inicio ?
<MrBean> autorun como en windows?
<Desqwewehyhg> pues no sé
<Desqwewehyhg> que se ejecute eso
<Desqwewehyhg> con GDM o KDM sería lo mejor
<Desqwewehyhg> es como hacer un script
<MrBean> que se abra un programa solo al iniciar linux? busca init.d en google, podrias hacer un script que se ejecute al iniciar.
<Desqwewehyhg> ok
<MaRk-I> System > Preferences > startup applications  | Sistema > Preferencias > aplicaciones de inicio??
<MrBean> kstart en KDE
<MrBean> pues si puede ser eso lo mejor
<Desqwewehyhg> eso es para mi?
<MrBean> si pruebalo
<Desqwewehyhg> no por que no es un programa
<Desqwewehyhg> y necesito que se ejecuto lo antes posible
<Desqwewehyhg> ejecute
<Desqwewehyhg> antes del login incluso
<MrBean> entonces init.d
<Desqwewehyhg> ah otro poroblemita
<Desqwewehyhg> cada ratos el sonido empiza a sonar mal
<Desqwewehyhg> y tengo que ir a sound preference, cambiar el hardware a off y luego lo pongo normal y si vuelve a sonar bien
<Desqwewehyhg> que será eso?
<Desqwewehyhg> será lo de pulse audio ?
<Desqwewehyhg> alguien sabe como hacer un script rápidamente, solo tengo que hacer que meta dos lineas en el terminal?
<MrBean> #!/bin/sh
<MrBean> echo "linea de texto"
<Desqwewehyhg> ah ok voy a ver
<Desqwewehyhg> gracias
<MrBean> lo que no se es como tirar una salto de linea. usa echo "linea 1 " echo " " echo "linea 2"
<Desqwewehyhg> aja
<CiberLugo> Desqwewehyhg pero simplemente quieres q salga texto en la terminal, o correr un comando?
<Desqwewehyhg> es para correr esto: xrandr --newmode .... y xrandr --addmode ....
<CiberLugo> pues:
<CiberLugo> #!/bin/sh
<Desqwewehyhg> los spripts que están en la carpeta de init.d ?
<Desqwewehyhg> se corren al princiio no?
<CiberLugo> --newmode .... && xrandr --addmode ....
<CiberLugo> corrijo: xrandr --newmode .... && xrandr --addmode ....
<Desqwewehyhg> ok
<Desqwewehyhg> gracias
<Desqwewehyhg> y dónde lo meto?
<Desqwewehyhg> CiberLugoy lo de echo tambien no?
<CiberLugo> el comando echo es para escribir texto tal cual en la consola
<CiberLugo> y eso no lo quieres hacer, o si?
<Desqwewehyhg> si
<Desqwewehyhg> bueno eso es ya empezado el SO, no se si iniciando
<CiberLugo> si quieres mostrarlo, pues echo
<Desqwewehyhg> y para que se ejecute en el inicio del SIstema?
<MrBean> en tv veo una mujer que tiene ratas en su casa y no quiere usar trampas de las que matan, le da cosa matar ratas. OH DIOS MIO.
<MrBean> la gente si es.
<Desqwewehyhg> archivo.sh ???
<MrBean> busca update-rc.d inicio en google
<Desqwewehyhg> ok vamos a ver
<Desqwewehyhg> pero mucho mejor meterlo en init.d
<Desqwewehyhg> no?
<Desqwewehyhg> esos scripts están en c++ ?
<CiberLugo>  .sh
<Desqwewehyhg> y que lenguaje es?
<Desqwewehyhg> c ?
<Desqwewehyhg> el mismo que el kernel?
<CiberLugo> buscalo en google como script shell o bash. velo en wikipedia (esta bastante bien explicado y mejor q lo q yo podria hacerlo)
<Desqwewehyhg> por que mi script lo abre con gedit y los dempas no?
<MrBean> los demas? cuales? debe ser la extension
<MrBean> si lees ingles este esta bien claro http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<CiberLugo> o q no tienes permisos (tendrias q verlos como root)
<Desqwewehyhg> ah es que no le he puesto qu elo ejecuto como programa
<jorechp> Se puede instalar gnome3 en ubuntu 11.04 ?
<sancas> problemaa!!!
<sancas> instale compizconfig-settings-manager
<sancas> luego active el cubo
<CiberLugo> jorechp si, pero no se recomienda
<sancas> desahabilite todo lo q me dijo
<sancas> y se jodio el coso de ventanas :s
<sancas> q hago??
<sancas> unity
<CiberLugo> pues, desactiva el cubo, y configura de nuevo lo demas
<sancas> pero noc cuales eran los demas ^^
<jorechp> io de compiz me conformo con que funcione el zoom :)
<Desqwewehyhg> como se activa el zoom ?
<CiberLugo> supongo q eran el panel estatico y el cambiador
<sancas> q hago entonces :s
<Desqwewehyhg> REiniciaste?
<sancas> si
<CiberLugo> abres google, y buscas configuracion inicial de compiz.
<Desqwewehyhg> Dropbox va muy mal en ubuntu 11 no?
<Desqwewehyhg> bueno voy a reiniciar a ver si lo hice bien
<jorechp> solo que ami me activo un driver experimental y no hayo como removerlo
<Guest28030> hola. alguien q me ayude un poco?
<karmalion> !ask | guest
<kubot> guest: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest28030> tengo problemas para acceder a las redes de MS y no puedo configurar samba.  desde los equipos MS puedo acceder a los recusos compartidos de UBUNTU peo desde Ubuntu no puedo ver los equipos de MS, yer instale 11.04 de cero.
<Juankof> Como recomiendas
<Juankof> Como recomiendan hacer el backup antes de ACTUALIZAR???
<m4v> copiar tus datos importantes a un pen o algo
<MrBean> Juankof yo meto todo en un dvd y listo
<MrBean> tengo 3, programas, musica y trabajos
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Alguien podría decirme dónde encuentro el log del canal, por favor?
<MrBean> buena pregunta.
<MrBean> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<MrBean> por ejemplo http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/29/%23ubuntu-es.txt
<MrBean> ee salgo yo eeeee jejeje
<MrBean> este es el de ayer http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/04/28/%23ubuntu-es.txt
<OMG_ESS> hola
<MrBean> hola
<OMG_ESS> el log?
<OMG_ESS> yo tambien aparzco xD
<MrBean> jejeje
<hugo> saludos amigos
<hugo> alguein me puede ayudar
<hugo> hoy actulize ubuntu a 11.04
<hugo> funcion bien un par de horas, luego se colgo mi maquina
<hugo> y al reiniciar me quede sin ningun panel
<hugo> que puedo hacer
<OMG_ESS> el panel de la izaquierda?
<hugo> todos los paneles
<hugo> incluso la barra superiior
<OMG_ESS> mmm
<OMG_ESS> no puedes reinstalar?
<MrBean> eso.
<MrBean> es mas facil reinstalar que estar horas o dias buscando que hacer.
<hugo> mmm no me gustaria reinstalar xq tengo info q no quiero perder
<OMG_ESS> pero hombre copias tu configuraciòn y listo
<OMG_ESS> todos los . de tu carpeta personal
<MrBean> y si son archivos copialos en un cd con en liveCD
<OMG_ESS> auque tambien puyedes entrar por el ubuntu clasico
<MrBean> booteas, copias con brasero y listo.
<OMG_ESS> no va a ser unity pero podras funcionar
<MrBean> para backups yo uso CDRW reescribibles los recomiendo. y DVD-RW claro.
<OMG_ESS> mejor tener un par de usb
<OMG_ESS> más rápido
<hugo> mmmm sip creo q eso es lo mejor
<OMG_ESS> que harás¿
<OMG_ESS> ?
<hugo> no saben como reinstar los paneles de pronto
<MrBean> yo tengo ubuntu en un pen bootable de 4GB precisamente aqui estoy actualizandolo.
<hugo> ?
<OMG_ESS> dudo que se te hayan desisntalado
<OMG_ESS> sino desconfigurado
<OMG_ESS> yo tuve linux mint en un usb
<MrBean> entonces, sería util removerlo y volverlo a instalar?
<hugo> mmm
<OMG_ESS> eso como se hace?
<MrBean> hmm...unity? ni idea no se cual es el paquete.
<karmalion> si es unity, pero con borrar la configuracion de unity no bastaria?
<MrBean> la borras , pero y de donde la pones de nuevo?
<karmalion> poner el que?
<MrBean> no creo que la reinstale solo, no creo que haya defaults.
<MrBean> la configuracion de unity.
<MrBean> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unity&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<MrBean> al parecer se llama unity
<MrBean> yo entraria por la linea de comandos, lo buscaria con apt-get search o como sea, y lo quitaria. pero no se como yo uso aptitude
<MrBean> y al reinstalarlo se vuelven a instalar los archivos de configuracion.
<MrBean> me falta 1 hora 6 minutos para 11.04
<karmalion> apt-get purge unity , lo borraria completament con sus configuraciones, luego apt-get install unity , seria un poco lo mas radical pero deberia funcionar
<MrBean> no hay nada que perder, dale a ver.
<OMG_ESS> pero hazlo desde ubuntu clasical
<OMG_ESS> MrBean: en que SO estàs?
<MrBean> ubuntu 10.10
<OMG_ESS> mm ok
<MrBean> en un pen de 4GB
<OMG_ESS> ah ok y en el disco duro que tienes?
<MrBean> windows 7
<OMG_ESS> ah jeje
<karmalion> con dpkg-reconfigure unity no devolveria la configuracion inicial?
<OMG_ESS> oye pero tu no eres el mismo del problema no?
<OMG_ESS> no era hugo?
<MrBean> yo no.
<MrBean> karmalion buena idea
<MrBean> ese es
<karmalion> rara vez he usado ese comando haci que no estoy seguro de que haga eso
<MrBean> deberia preguntarte y ofrecerte valores por omision
<MrBean> eso es, yo lo he usado en debian
<MrBean> hugo que vas a hacer
<hugo> reinicie mi compu
<hugo> en el modo clasico y todo perfecto
<OMG_ESS> claro xD
<MrBean> ok
<OMG_ESS> pero no es unity
<MrBean> bueno tienes dos opciones prueba la del reconfigure primero
<MrBean> despues lo purgas y lo reinstalas
<hugo> el dpkg-reconfigure unity donde lo aplico en una consola
<hugo> ????
<MrBean> si
<MrBean> no se si con sudo
<hugo> sip
<hugo> como sudo
<hugo> ya lo hice
<MrBean> y ? entra a ver.
<hugo> ya voy a ver q paso, voy a iniciar secion con nauty a veer si funciona
<OMG_ESS> con cerrar sesión es enough
<MrBean> !en
<kubot> This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<MrBean> jejejeje
<OMG_ESS>  :p
<karmalion> curioso que venga de mr bean :)
<MrBean> jajaja. en la pelicula de las vacaciones el dice gracias dos veces en español mientras viaja por francia
<OMG_ESS>  :D
<OMG_ESS> esa pelicula es buenisima
<OMG_ESS> y la serie tambien
<Gargadon> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<karmalion> lol mirando en el man de unity tambien tienes 'unity - -reset'
<OMG_ESS> ohh
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Alguien aquí me puede ayudar a configurar xorg.conf, por favor?
<OMG_ESS> que necesitas?
<OMG_ESS> ?¿
<JoseeAntonioR> OMG_ESS Necesito crearlo y modificarlo para que pueda reconocer mi tarjeta de video, y pueda realizar las configuraciones respectivas.
<OMG_ESS> has buscado en la documentación de ubuntu?
<sebikul> Buenas a todos!. Al actualizar hoy a natty (ya habiendo instalados todos los drivers, etc), luego de desaparecer la pantalla de plymouth, me quedo con una pantalla con el logo de nvidia, la pc ahi se traba, no carga mas, y debo reiniciar apretando Alt + Sys + B. Tengo una placa de video Nvidia GForce GT220 PCI y una onboard Geforce LE 6150, pero no esta siendo usada.  Lo unico que pude obtener de los logs es esto, (http://paste.ubuntu.co
<sebikul> Aclaro que esto solo pasa al usar el driver privativo. Al usar nouveau puedo usar ubuntu sin problema alguno
<karmalion> link incorecto
<hugo> saludos amigos
<hugo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity probe este comando pero nada
<hugo> mi ubuntu sigue sin paneles
<forces> cuales son los puntos de montaje de un cdrom?
<forces> /dev/scd0?
<hugo> como puedo reinstar unity
<csrpazzi> quieres montar un CDROM?
<JoseeAntonioR> forces Quieres montar un CD o quieres ver en qué punto está montado?
<forces> lo que quiero hacer, es verificar la integridad de un DVD con el md5sum y sha1sum
<forces> y si tengo una imagen .iso, solo hago, md5sum imagen.iso, pero si es el cdrom?
<forces> pensaba hacer md5sum /media/cdrom pero no se puede, porque es un directorio
<karmalion> /dev/cdrom?
<forces> eso pense
<forces> pero que pasa si tengo 2?
<forces> el otro es /dev/cdrom1, o /dev/cdrom0, o /dev/cdrom2?
<forces> root@freego:/home/forces# md5sum /dev/cdrom
<forces> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Error de entrada/salida
<MaRk-I> cdrom0
<karmalion> ls /dev/cdrom*
<karmalion> y luego especifica el md5sum
<JoseeAntonioR> forces Intenta con /dev/cdrom0
<hugo> saludos
<hugo> me pueden hechar una mano
<forces> root@freego:/home/forces# md5sum /dev/cdrom0
<forces> md5sum: /dev/cdrom0: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<arp-> hay dios
<forces> root@freego:/home/forces# md5sum imagen.iso
<forces> d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  imagen.iso
<forces> ahí si funciona, pero de otra manera no
<hugo> actualiza mi compu de un par de horas mi compu se colgo y me quede sin ningun panel
<forces> no logro sacarle el md5 a mi cdrom
<MrBean> forces creo que tendras que hacer un iso del cdrom con dd y le pasa el md5sum a ese iso,  me explico?
<forces> si
<forces> pense que se podía sacar el md5 a los discos ya quemados
<Braiam> forces: supuestamente durante el menu
<forces> brasero lo hace pero por alguna razón  me dice que no tengo permisos para acceder a la unidad
<csrpazzi> Forces.... usa este comando : sudo md5sum /dev/cdrom
<forces> y si lo hago como root no me aparece la unidad
<Braiam> al menos que lo allan cambuado
<forces> csrpazzi, ya estoy como root
<Braiam> hallan cambiado*
<forces> no es necesario sudo porque ya soy super usuario
<MrBean> hugo como esta tu ingles: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=unity+reset&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<csrpazzi> y si puedes hacerle el md5sum???
<hugo> aahi ahi mas o menos ya voy a leerlo
<forces> csrpazzi, no, me da error
<forces> arriba lo puse
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo un problema, cuando corro su para volverme superuser me pide contraseña, ingreso la mía y me dice que falló la autenticación.
<Braiam> !sudo | JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: sudo es un comando para ejecutar programas de consola con privilegios de superusuario (root). Ver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo (inglés)
<karmalion> forces, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77725
<Braiam> me perdi de algo? para que son los links?
<hugo> este unity esta mas o menos nomas
<hugo> no me gusta mucho
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo aún no logro ver Unity, debido a que no detecta mi tarjeta de video y está con gnome como default ):
<forces> igual a mi no me gusto mucho el unity
<forces> parece que van haber malos reviews de ubuntu al respecto
<forces> muchas críticas...
<Triviox> a mi tampoco.. ni el emesene 2.. forces; tengo el 1.6 de nuevo..
<Braiam> realmente no se lo que estan pensando
<forces> no he probado emesene 2
<Triviox> alguien sabe como bloquear el upgrade el emesene 2?.. fui a synaptic y bloquie el paquete pero con el sudo apt-get upgrade me sigue marcando la actulizacion :S
<Braiam> Triviox: investiga el man de apt-get
<pipo65> alguien sabe cargar una iso en el grub2
<Braiam> Triviox: "man apt-get" ;)
<Triviox> jeje :P a eso entre Braiam, a ver si descubro como se bloquea la actualiz de un programa
<forces> la 11.04 trae emesene 2?
<Triviox> sip
<Triviox> para mi gusto está demasiado verde aun
<Triviox> poco personalizable
<Triviox> pocos complementos :S
<forces> yo estoy en 10.10 todavía
<forces> cuando actualice lo probare
<Tukeke> http://bitelia.com/2011/04/windows-phone-tambien-espia
<tornado_> pregunta
<tornado_> como le doy permiso a una carpeta
<tornado_> para q deje de darme permiso denegado
<tornado_> ?
<forces> tornado_, sudo chmod 777
<Braiam> tornado_: o agregar el usuario en cuestion al grupo dueño de la carpeta
<sebikul> Buenas a todos!. Al actualizar hoy a natty (ya habiendo instalados todos los drivers, etc), luego de desaparecer la pantalla de plymouth, me quedo con una pantalla con el logo de nvidia, la pc ahi se traba, no carga mas, y debo reiniciar apretando Alt + Sys + B. Tengo una placa de video Nvidia GForce GT220 PCI y una onboard Geforce LE 6150, pero no esta siendo usada.  Lo unico que pude obtener de los logs es esto, (http://paste.ubuntu.co
<sebikul> Aclaro que esto solo pasa al usar el driver privativo. Al usar nouveau puedo usar ubuntu sin problema alguno
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo un problema, no puedo cambiar nada de opciones de pantalla de mi PC, por qué? Alguien me puede ayudar a resolverlo?
<Braiam> sebikul: el link esta incompleto :(
<sebikul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601117
<Souperman> JoseeAntonioR, como que opciones?
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman Es decir, resolución, refresh rate, colores, etc.
<Souperman> JoseeAntonioR, tenes que instalar los controladores de la placa de video
<Souperman> !nvidia
<kubot> Para tarjetas de video de Ati, NVidia y Maxtrox, ve a https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto (ingles)
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman No tengo tarjeta nVidia, tengo Intel. Llamé a Canonical y ellos me dijeron que tenía que probar haciendo modificaciones, pero hasta ahora no lo logro. No me podían decir más porque no tengo contrato ):
<Souperman> pues yo no sabria ayudarte, proba ponerte en contacto con alguien que sepa mas sobre esas placas de video
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman Eso intento hacer, estoy esperando en este canal, a ver si consigo algo (:
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: estas usando el driver de vesa trata cambiandolo por alguno que sea mas amigable con la tarjeta que quieres usar
<Souperman> pues yo te aconsejaria que te fijes si no hay algun canal para esa placa de video
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Sabes si hay driver para Intel?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: deberian de haber cientos pero busca el que usa tu tarjeta en particular
<JoseeAntonioR> Y una vez instalado reinicio X, cierto?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: por que no?
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Sólo preguntaba.
<forces> con que puedo ver el uso del disco duro?
<Braiam> forces: uso? te refieres a espacio <df> si es a I/O top
<Braiam> <top>
<Tukeke> http://www.xatakaciencia.com/computacion/nuevo-metodo-para-esconder-la-informacion
<TrueNhero1> amigos en internet %20 es espacio, cual combinacion con % es punto??
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Hice lo que me dijiste, y tuve que iniciar en modo de recuperación para instalar xserver-xorg-video-all
<TrueNhero1> mentiras creo q %20 es slash
<forces> Braiam, no
<forces> al uso , no espacio
<Extero> hola, a todos alguien me podria echar una ayuda con este problema, tengo instalado el xubuntu 8.04 y no puedo lograr hacer funcionar el super video
<forces> como el cpu en el monitor del sistema
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: exactamente que te dije que hicieras?
<Braiam> forces: top
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Que instalara el driver compatible con Intel
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: que busque que driver en especifico se adapta mejor a tu tarjeta y usaras ese, pero te fuiste antes de terminar
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam :O Perdón
<Braiam> de decirte que probablemente ya esta instalado y simplemente es que no lo usa
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam No estaba instalado, lo instalé con Synaptic
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Creo que faltaba el de debug
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: usa el comando "lspci" para ver que tarjeta de video usas y busca en google el modulo que se le adapta mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Es decir, descargo el driver de la página de Intel misma?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: lee lo penultimo que dije :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Es que la vez pasada me pasó lo mismo, y me mandaron a hacer eso y más
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: que placa intel es?
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam 82845G/GL
<JoseeAntonioR> Perdón, era para m4v.
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Al final sólamente debía crear y modificar xorg.conf, pero ya no recuerdo que le hice, porque fue en enero.
<Extero> alguien sabe algo? de como activar el super video en xubuntu 8.04
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: que problema trae? es una placa vieja por lo que veo
<Braiam> Extero: creo que ya esa version no se soporta, trata de actualizar a una version mas nueva
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Sí. Al parecer Ubuntu no la reconoce, porque no puedo cambiar mi resolución, refresh rate, colores, etc. En la versión 10.10 me pasó lo mismo, y creando y modificando algo en xorg.conf se arregló. El problema es que no recuerdo qué hice.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: creo que encontre lo que hiciste http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081204201509AAERoWO
<Extero> :-(, ok, me lo temia, igual otra version mas actualizadada, dudo mucho que se la pueda mi pc
<Extero> gracias
<Extero> igual
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: pon las resoluciones que soporte tu monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam El problema es que no tengo xorg.conf
<Braiam> :O
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: estas seguro??
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Dame un momento para cerrar X, crear xorg.conf y volverlo a abrir.
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: no pasamos ya por esto?
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v He hablado con muchas personas de ésto, no recuerdo muy bien si hablé contigo...
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Ya revisé, no existe. Lo crearé.
<m4v> si, creamos el xorg.conf pero después no volviste
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Bueno, ahora sí volveré.
<Braiam> m4v: no sera mejor que ejecute Xorg -configure?
<m4v> nose bien, igual no se que hay que poner dentro del xorg.conf
<m4v> hace años que no tengo que tocar el archivo ese.
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo, ya lo creé
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: fosco_ no te había ayudado con éxito, o algo así?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: pero no vacio.
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: porque yo no se lo que hay que poner para tu placa, te fijaste en el registro del canal para ver lo que te dijo?
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Ya lo recuerdo! Fueron ustedes dos quienes me ayudaron!
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v No encuentro el registro..
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Dónde puedo ver el log?
<m4v> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<m4v> vas a tener que navegar un poco en el directorio
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: lee lo que dice kubot
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Braiam Perfecto! Acabo de encontrar la fecha exacta!
<Braiam> m4v: realmente existen problemas así?
<m4v> Braiam: ?
<m4v> problemas hay de todas las clases.
<Braiam> m4v: que vuelven ha aparecer y no te acuerdas como lo solucionaste
<Braiam> yo trato de escribir como lo hice por si se presenta la necesidad
<m4v> No me gusta lo que estas insinuando. Nadie es perfecto.
<m4v> para eso existe el registro.
<OMG_ESS> qué insinúan ?
<m4v> nada.
<OMG_ESS>  :o
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Listo, seguí los mismos pasos. Reiniciaré X a ver qué pasa (:
<JoseeAntonioR> Reinicié X, y tuve que mover X a su sitio inicial, en Home. No funcionó :S
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: creo que el archivo va en /etc/X11
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Exacto. Lo puse ahí, y no funcionaba, así que lo moví a su posición inicial.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: trata usando Xorg -configure como root
<OMG_ESS> y cual es la inicial?
<OMG_ESS> yo pensé que ubuntu ya no tiene eso escrito
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: y reinicia el X con sudo service gdm
<Braiam> restart* falto
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso hice, y no funcionó.
<OMG_ESS> por que se me está abriendo el dash tan lento?
<m4v> pero modificó el archivo? creo que tenía que cambiarle algo.
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Yo? Sí, le modifiqué algunas cosas.
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: busca el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OMG_ESS> ahora me tarda como 4 segundos en abrirse
<jonsaco> hola alguien me peude ayudar
<Braiam> y hazle paste
<jonsaco> no puedo montar las particiones del hd
<OMG_ESS> jonsaco: abre gparted
<OMG_ESS> y mira lo a ver si existen
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601150/
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: por lo que veo en algunos sitios, tienes que ajustarle algo de la memoria o algo
<jonsaco> como lo habro soy novato
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v A la memoria? :S
<OMG_ESS> eneviontás?
<OMG_ESS> perdon en qué version estás?
<JoseeAntonioR> Intentaré hacer el proceso una vez más
<m4v> JoseeAntonioR: bueno, te fijaste que fué lo que tuviste que poner la última vez? si fué en este canal tiene que estar en el registro.
<m4v> yo no tengo idea que fué lo que te dijo fosco
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Eso estoy haciendo (:
<jonsaco> 10.04
<OMG_ESS> en la tercera pestaña del menú administración y allí está
<OMG_ESS> tienes que poner la contraseña
<jonsaco> ya te muestro una captura
<OMG_ESS> de qué?
<jonsaco> http://i1.ambrybox.com/300411/1304135107571.png
<jonsaco> esa es la ventana que me sale
<Souperman> usa sudo para montar particiones
<OMG_ESS> sudo nautilus
<Souperman> sudo mount
<JoseeAntonioR> m4v Sabes cuándo entra fosco?
<OMG_ESS> pero no debería
<jonsaco> la verdad gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya vuelvo, reiniciaré X.
<jonsaco> cuando reinicie quedara  todo igual como ahora
<OMG_ESS> no
<OMG_ESS> se desmontará
<Souperman> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco.
<OMG_ESS> busca en google sobre como montar particiones automátcamente
<jonsaco> pero podre volver a llegar a ella  montandola_
<OMG_ESS> sí eso sí
<Souperman> tenes que agregar la particion al archivo fstab jonsaco
<jonsaco> ok tengo  otra cuestion
<OMG_ESS> aja
<jonsaco> cada vez que entro tengo que darle  sudo setxkbmap -layout 'es,es' -model pc105 para que el teclado me funcione como debe
<OMG_ESS> puedes hacer un script
<OMG_ESS> para que funcione directamente
<Braiam> jonsaco: cambia la configuracion del teclado en "Sistema>Administracion>Teclados"
<jonsaco> braim e  intentado de varias formas   y nada
<Braiam> jonsaco: intentaste esta?
<jonsaco> espa;ol mac
<jonsaco> cual dime
<Braiam> jonsaco: lo escribi más arriba :/
<jonsaco> sistem admin  y teclado  si
<Braiam> jonsaco: y aplicaste/provaste los cambios?
<jonsaco> sip que da igual
<OMG_ESS> mete en init.d un script
<OMG_ESS> no recuerdo como empiezan
<OMG_ESS> !bash bin o algo
<Braiam> #!/bin/sh?
<kubot> OMG_ESS: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<jonsaco> para que cargue de aranque sierto
<OMG_ESS> y echo "texto"
<jonsaco> ok muchas gracias  feliz noche  hasta pronto
<Braiam> echo solo provocara que lo escrito se imprima en la pantalla
<JoseeAntonioR> Funciona en parte!
<OMG_ESS> ahh
<OMG_ESS> yo la verdad sé poco de eso
<OMG_ESS> bueno sé poco de todo xD
<OMG_ESS> sacarán actualizaciones de ubuntu 11.04  ?
<OMG_ESS> por que esto lo veo muy verde
<jonsaco> estare seguido por aqui gracias
<Braiam> jonsaco: escribe la linea que dije más arriba luego lo que quieres ejecutar y termina con exit 0
<JoseeAntonioR> Funciona, ahora detecta mi monitor. El problema es que después de unos segundos de funcionar bien, se cuelga y tengo que reiniciar toda la PC
<jonsaco> hablando de eso el 11.04 no puede con el despues del 1 enter muere la resolucion
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: podrias mandar el archivo xorg.conf que genera de manera automatica
<Braiam> ya se fue :/
<OMG_ESS> yo tengo la resocución con xrandr
<JoseeAntonioR> M4v Sabes qué puede estar pasando?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: podrias mandar el archivo xorg.conf que genera de manera automatica
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: con el comando "sudo X -configure"
<iBet7o> Buenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Así me lo da vacío, y ocasiona problemas
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam Ahorita ya no puedo, estoy desde mi iPod porque tengo que dormir. Sólo quería saber si me podían dar algún consejo para poder realizar todo mañana con más calma
<Braiam> JoseeAntonioR: lo unico que encontre http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1660637
<Braiam> tiene un xorg.conf generado
<JoseeAntonioR> Braiam m4v Lo podemos ver mañana con más calma, que ahorita ya no estoy en la PC?
<iBet7o> Buenas, una pregunta
<OMG_ESS> pregunta
<iBet7o> como puedo saber que tipo de tarjeta inalambrica tengo?
<Braiam> iBet7o: sudo lspci -v
<iBet7o> Si mi inalambrica no funciona bien necesito saber el fabricante para buscar los controladores vdd
<Braiam> iBet7o: trataste usar los privativos?
<iBet7o> Solo me muestra el de la tarjeta de video y cuando lo activo me da errores en el sistema
<iBet7o> la inalambrica por ratos me funciona
<iBet7o> y es que acabo de subir a la 11.04
<Braiam> iBet7o: entonces trata el comando que te dí he identificala
<Braiam> e*
<iBet7o> ya la encontre dice : Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe ...
<Braiam> iBet7o: trata buscandola con la palabra ubuntu al principio
<iBet7o> Me cai :$
<dannyLopez68> como se llama el manejador de redes de ubuntu, es para poderlo lanzar desde una terminal
<eloystebam> buenas traigo una duda porque cuando abro el gestor de actualizaciones y normalmente me pide la clave la ingreso y no me abre el gestor  que solucion me podrian dar?
<eloystebam> mi version es ubuntu 10.10
<iBet7o> Hola, alguien sabe como se llama la barra izquierda de ubuntu 11.04?
<forces> dock de unity?
<Braiam> forces: :O machitosh
<forces> creo que con dock de unity todos caen
 * forces instalando nero linux 4
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<brenyer> hola  a   todos  ubunteros
<fzeta> Buenos días máquinas:)
<germany__> el firefox no me funciona no me dice nada despues de probar una par de veces me dice que esta corriendo o que reinicie el ordenador en el 11.04
<germany__> :(
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<germany__> si todo biene a rraix de hay
<germany__> raiz
<germany__> o hay que actualizar despues de actualizar
<mimecar> control escape en gnome
<mimecar> y busca el proceso de firefox
<germany__> le e echo n ps -e
<mimecar> recien salida la 11.04hay que actualizar a diario
<germany__> y me sale como si estubiera corriendo
<germany__> pero no hace nada
<germany__> vale voy a mirar haber que pasa con las actualizaciones
<mimecar> si te dice que está en ejecución es probable que siga abierto en segundo plano
<germany__> pero no se ve nada de nada
<germany__> lo e cerrado con kill pero nada
<mimecar> se habrá cerrado mal y queda código en memoria
<mimecar> en una consola 'top'
<fosco_> germany__: mata el proceso y vuelve a lanzar firefox desde el terminal
<mimecar> top | grep firefox
<fosco_> a ver si aparece algun error
<germany__> se queda como pillado mimecar
<mimecar> si se queda "bloqueado" es que no tienes firefox en segundo plano
<germany__> espera hay algos en las actualiaciones voy a probar
<mimecar> lanza firefox desde la consola como dice fosco_
<germany__> ya esta actualizado voy a probar
<germany__> voy despues de actualizar me sale esto y esto es del lector de tarjetas electronica
<germany__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601262/
<germany__> por lo que se ve no lo encuentra
<mimecar> germany__: firefox te funciona ahora?
<germany__> ahora no me sale esto despues de actualizar
<germany__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601262/
<germany__> creo que es de la targeta electronica
<mimecar> germany__: firefox te funciona ahora si o no
<germany__> que no la tengo funcionando
<germany__> e instalado unos paquetes haber que pasa
<mimecar> para ti una tarjeta electrónica es una tarjeta wifi?
<germany__> no psce es la dni-e
<germany__> opensc
<mimecar> ¿que relación tiene una tarjeta de ese tipo con firefox?
<germany__> que para hacienda o cualquier cosa ya solo tenia que poner el dni-e y fura no tenia que poner mas datos
<mimecar> los drivers de ese lector vienen con ubuntu o los has puesto de forma externa
<germany__> sip
<erAbuelo> el dnie soportado por ubuntu ?
<erAbuelo> me extraña bastante
<mimecar> germany__: vienen los drivers o son externos
<germany__> ya lo se a mi tambien pero voy a probar otra cosa lo mejor es lo que yo hago siempre una instalcion limpia y fuera
<mimecar> germany__: ten en cuenta que la 11.04 salió el jueves
<germany__> ya ya
<mimecar> es muy normal tener problemas los primeros días
<erAbuelo> el dnie no esta soportado en ningun linux, que yo sepa, porque no utiliza el sistema estandar de opensc, y como lo que reparten son binarios si actualizas las librerias de opensc deja de funcionar la instalacion manual del dnie
<erAbuelo> hay un proyecto que si utiliza el opensc standard, pero hay que compilar el paquete
<germany__> y si borro el firefox po completo
<germany__> todo
<mimecar> germany__: si has instalado los drivers a mano del lector tendrás que reinstalar los drivers
<erAbuelo> eso no tiene nada que ver con firefox
<wicope> germany__:  hola, entonces no son libres: opensc-dnie y opensc-ceres .. que drivers has puesto? que módelo de lector de tarjeta tienes y donde lo compraste? responde si quieres ^^
<erAbuelo> wicope: existe un proyecto opensource, pero los drivers que distribuye la policia no son libres, y solo van con una version concrecta de opensc
<germany__> alguien sabe como desistarlo es que a lo mejor con el 4 a cogido la configuracion del anterior y es por eso todo este follon borrar por completo todo el firefox todo hasta las configuraciones haber que pasa
<wicope> erAbuelo: parece que si tiene algo que ver.. Este software permite proveer, entre otras, de funcionalidades PKCS#11, PKCS#15 y manejo de claves y certificados con las tarjetas Ceres de FNMT-RCM, Dichos certificados de la FNMT garantizan la autenticación, integridad, confidencialidad y no repudio en las comunicaciones en redes abiertas usando navegadores basados en Mozilla (Mozilla, Firefox, Netscape, etc).
<germany__> por que yo ahora mismo como tampoco lo estoy actualizando
<mimecar> germany__: el fallo con el lector no te ha aparecido al actualizar ahora mismo?
<erAbuelo> wicope: digo que el fallo de opensc que le da no tiene que ver con firefox
<germany__> si me a salido al actualizar antes de actualizar no me salia nada se quedaba colagado sin hacer nada
<mimecar> por partes
<wicope> erAbuelo: si por dos veces ^^
<mimecar> firefox te funciona mal sin cosas raras
<mimecar> o te funciona mal por el lector de dni
<germany__> no funciona no me arranca simplemente
<mimecar> lo has lanzado desde la consola?
<erAbuelo> wicope: segun tu, el fallo es culpa de firefox ?
<mimecar> estar saltando entre dos problemas marea mucho
<germany__> se queda hay le doy desde el terminal y se queda hay
<mimecar> ¿no sale ninguna línea?
<germany__> nada
<wicope> erAbuelo: no se va a solucionar nada ya que la comunicación no es bidireccional, cada uno va su bola ..
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos
<mimecar> control + h
<mimecar> busca la carpeta .Mozilla y renombrala
<germany__> voy
<mimecar> arranque firefox
<erAbuelo> wicope: ??
<wicope> erAbuelo: si, sigo aquí, no se, que quieres que te diga , que si tiene que ver el fallo del lector de tarjetas con el firefox, el fallo que puso en los logs yo no creo que tenga que ver con el firefox, parece un fallo de hardware
<wicope> erAbuelo: perdon un fallo de drivers de hardware
<mimecar> wicope: pero habrá que resolver los fallos de uno en uno no?
<erAbuelo> wicope: a eso me referia yo, a que no tenia que ver con firefox.
<germany__> ya esta renombrada
<germany__> ejecuto el firefox
<termens> joer lo que me esta tardando descargar la nueva release
<mimecar> termens: y lo que te tardará
<germany__> si suele tardar mucho
<termens> pero esta vez mucho mas
<germany__> supongo que esporque todos estamos hay
<mimecar> termens: ¿tienes un backup de todos tus datos?
<termens> normalmente no hay mas de 1200 paquetes , esta vez casi 1700 al menos en mi caso
<termens> no he hecho
<termens> deberia?
<mimecar> claro que deberías
<termens> quieres decir que puede petar?
<mimecar> en cualquier momento puedes tener un pico de tensión, quedarte sin disco duro y perder todo
<mimecar> siempre tienes que tener un backup
<mimecar> no es solo por actualizar un sistema operativo
<termens> desde la version 8.04 que voy con esta distro y este laptop y nunca he tenido ningun problema
<germany__> funciona renombrado el .mozilla
<mimecar> termens: tu mismo, pero si pierdes los datos luego no te quejes
<germany__> gracias mimecar
<termens> viendolo asi es mejor ser precavido
<mimecar> germany__: el problema con el lector de dni sigue
<wicope> erAbuelo: osea lo del "No readers found" era porque iniciaba el firefox y el firefox no lo encontraba por la actualización
<erAbuelo> por la actualizacion de opensc, no de firefox
<mimecar> wicope: son dos problemas separados
<wicope> mimecar: estaba pensando que quizás eran el mismo problema
<germany__> ahora me salio esto pero funciona
<germany__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601272/
<mimecar> por el error de pastebin algo no le gustaba
<wicope> erAbuelo: si, gracias por matizar
<erAbuelo> opensc no depende de firefox, pero firefox lo usa para acceder al lector de tarjetas, al arrancar firefox intenta acceder al lector y el opensc da el error
<erAbuelo> dnd
<wicope> perdonen, entonces para acceder a hacienda no hace falta los drivers de la policía: opensc-dnie y opensc-ceres que tienen licencia, vale sólo con opensc que es libre? Alguien tiene un lector de tarjetas y puede acceder a hacienda con opensc ?
<erAbuelo> wicope: no exactamente, existe una version opensource de los drivers del dnie para usar con la version estandard de opensc, los de la policia no son opensource son binarios compilados para una version concreta de opensc
<wicope> gracias mimecar, erAbuelo y fosco_ por la ayuda
<erAbuelo> de nada
<wicope> hola de nuevo, pregunta: Hay algo que tengan en común todos los paquetes .deb ? es para hacer un demonio de forma que reconozca la acción que tengan todos los paquetes.deb para que así el demonio se despierte y haga lo que le pida, es correcto el planteamiento?
<mimecar> para que quieres analizar los paquetes deb?
<wicope> no quiero analizar los paquetes deb, quiero ejecutar un demonio que detecte que se ha instalado un paquete .deb y haga una determinada acción
<wicope> por eso, me refiero a que el demonio debe de saber de alguna manera que se ha instalado un .deb
<mimecar> puedes mirar el lock que usa apt
<mimecar> per que sepas lo que se ha instalado....
<wicope_> perdon, me se me desconectó, supongo que el demonio debe de buscar un patrón para que salte, y por eso me refiero a que si tienen algo en común todos los .deb para que eso sea el patrón
<mimecar> (13:28:29) mimecar: puedes mirar el lock que usa apt
<mimecar> (13:28:35) mimecar: per que sepas lo que se ha instalado..
<cousteau> sí, extensión .deb
 * kurek saluda a todos
<cousteau> y tipo (comando `file`): "Debian binary package (format 2.0)"
<wicope_> mimecar: "lock que usa apt" no se que es.. me informaré. cousteau hola, "sí, extensión .deb" ohh eso creo que es mejor, se puede poner el demonio para que reconozca que se ha instalado un .deb con la extensión .deb .. también voy a leer sobre eso.. aunque eso es lo que he estado buscando con poca fortuna ..
<wicope_> gracias por la info mimecar, cousteau .. indagaré en la llaga
<cousteau> pista: cuando se instala un paquete, se disparan una serie de "triggers".. a lo mejor puedes añadir uno o algo
<wicope_> cousteau: los triggers en un .deb los ficheros: postinst, preinst, prerm .. etc.. si son estos vale, si no pues no se que es un trigger. Si pero no todos los .deb tienen triggers y no debo/puedo/quiero añadir y/o modificar un .deb,
<cousteau> después de [des]instalar algo (desde consola), aparecenuna serie de mensajes diciendo algo de "Creando disparadores para python-buildmenu" y no sé qué más
<wicope_> si, lo de "python-buildmenu" así como ldconf etc.. son los triggers entonces y estos se hacen porque están escritos en alguno de los ficheros (postinst, preinst, prerm) del .deb. Eso es lo que creo, más aún no estoy 100% seguro
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> la verdad, ni idea
<UzU> Buenas
<UzU> sabéis como puedo instalar gnome shell en la 11.04?
<UzU> es que aunque añada los repositorios me dice que no se encuentra el paquete
<fosco_> UzU: no habrás añadido correctamente el PPA
<UzU> espera, creo que ya se que era, una tonteria, la verdad xD
<fosco_> sigue esta guia: http://dmolinap.blogspot.com/2011/04/instalar-y-arreglar-gnome-30-en-ubuntu.html
<UzU> gracias de todas formas por la guia ;)
<UzU> tontamente no había pensado en hacer el update para actualizar los datos de los repositorios xD
<jonsaco> hola  comunidad
<jonsaco> tengo este fallo alguien me puede dar solucion
<jonsaco> W: GPG error: http://linux.dropbox.com lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC918B335044912E
<Gus81> hola
<mimecar> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<mimecar> jose: estas usando lucid?
<Gus81> necesito ayuda...
<jose> si... pero si quieres preguntarme algo q no sea tecnico jejejeje por q soy novato en esto
<jonsaco> ques lucid_
<Gus81> acabo de instalar Ubuntu 11.04 y quiero instalar gnome3, ya que no me gusta unity, alguien sabe como sin romper nada?
<jose> perdona... no... actualice a 11.04 jeje
<jonsaco> y si tengo 10.4
<Gus81> che alguien sabe como hacer?
<jose> a q t refieres con romper nada?
<Gus81> a sin que se joda el Linux y lo tenga que reinstalar
<jose> http://despuesdeg.com/2011/04/06/como-instalar-gnome-3-en-ubuntu-11-04/
<jose> leete esto
<jonsaco> alguien sabe algo de mi error
<Gus81> gracias, no hay otro cliente de IRC mejor que el xChat?
<jose> mejor?
<jose> probaste a mirar en el centro de software e ir probando???
<Gus81> Si mejor... Sorry vengo de Windows...
<jonsaco> jja  ya somos dos
<Gus81> mamadera!!
<jose> ChatZilla
<karmalion> jonsaco, lo mas facil sera buscar en google 'FC918B335044912E' , lo mas seguro es que hayan cambiado la pub_key
<jonsaco> gracias krma
<jonsaco> otra cosita  tena  mi ubuntu en espa;ol saben por que ahora esta en ingles
<jose> en sistema/administracion/soporte idiomas... supongo q ahi
<jose> yo tb vengo de windows
<razieliyo> buenas
<mimecar> Gus81: NO instales gnome 3
<mimecar> jose: gnome 3 es experimental y puede romper el sistema
<jose> yo lo instale en una version beta
<jose> y se me jodio lo de ubuntu clasico y unicamente me funcionaba el gnome3
<jose> pero... ahora y despues de formatear me quedo con  gnome 2.32
<jose> y de vez en cuando miro el unity
<Gus81> ah, yo pense que ya estaba la version final de gnome 3
<Gus81> que es un beta?
<mimecar> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so  they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty).  This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and  MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM.  There is no downgrade process.
<jose> de prrueba
<razieliyo> alguien ha conseguido actualizar desde 10.10 a 11.04?
<jose> prueba
<razieliyo> a mi me dio un error
<razieliyo> con el update-manager
<jose> lo mejor es instalarlo de 0
<razieliyo> me daba un error de repositorios
<mimecar> gnome 3 puede romper el sistema, solo se puede quitar con una instalación nueva
<razieliyo> joder
<razieliyo> se me estan quitando las ganas de actualizar
<mimecar> razieliyo: la actualización no incluye gnome 3
<jose> razieliyo,  pero no te viene con gnome 3 tranquilo
<Gus81> sisi joder!
<jose> eso es opcional jeje
<razieliyo> ah vale
<razieliyo> menos mal
<razieliyo> ademas, prefiero mi gnome de to la vida
<jose> te viene con unity y gnome 2.32
<razieliyo> y a todo esto, unity que es?
<razieliyo> algo como beryl?
<razieliyo> y compiz?
<jose> razieliyo,  yo lo q hice fue bajarme el ubuntu 11.04 y lo instale desde cd
<mimecar> un gestor de ventanas simplificado
<Gus81> y gnome 3 en Ubuntu 10.04?
<razieliyo> jose, claro, pero yo no quiero formatear
<mimecar> Gus81: es INESTABLE
<razieliyo> ya he conseguido hacer updates con versiones antiguas
<razieliyo> pero con esta me esta dando por saco
<mimecar> Gus81: si lo instalas, no es seguro que tu sistema funcione
<razieliyo> Gus81, INESTABLE = NO LO INSTALES
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<jose> a ver si asi lo pilla... Gus81 gnome3 te quema la placa base
<karmalion> !unity
<kubot> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<jose> :)
<razieliyo> jose, +1 de carisma
<razieliyo> jajajaja
<jose> jejeje
<razieliyo> se te rompe el ordenador
<razieliyo> se quema
<razieliyo> entero
<razieliyo> sale ardiendo
<mimecar> no seais animales
<razieliyo> y viene el demonio a llevarse tu alma y a maldecir a tus congeneres
<mimecar> Gus81: simplemente puede hacer que tu ubuntu falle
<mimecar> razieliyo: vale ya
<Gus81> no lo instale igual
<razieliyo> es otra forma de decirlo
<Gus81> si, entiendo
<jose> jejeje
<razieliyo> por  cierto, ya que estamos
<razieliyo> quiero opiniones
<jose> razieliyo,  pero con un live cd se puede actualizar ubuntu
<razieliyo> jose, ostia, no lo sabia
<Gus81> Unity para Netbook podria ser, pero para desktop...... :S
<razieliyo> lo voy a hacer
<razieliyo> bueno, el tema
<razieliyo> me he comprado un dd externo y no se que formato darle
<razieliyo> quiero darle uno que soporte mas de 4gb
<jose> yo prefiero bajarme el live cd e instalarlo desde ahi
<razieliyo> pero tengo que tener en cuenta de que uso tambien windows
<jose> ademas asi ya lo tengo en mi coleccion jeje
<jose> yo tb
<razieliyo> jose, pues si,
<jose> tengo ubuntu, w xp y w7
<razieliyo> no se que formato darle
<jose> y ultimamente me esta dando por ubuntu
<razieliyo> es que ntfs es muy cutre y no soporta mas de 4 gb
<jose> poco a poco. gracias a este canal. pag q voy leyendo... me esta entrando un poco
<Gus81> yo tb tengo un hdd externo, lo tengo en NTFS :/
<razieliyo> y darle otro de linux seria limitarlo
<razieliyo> jose, con paciencia y con saliva se la mete el elefante a la hormiga
<jose> jejeje...
<jose> yo tengo el de antes de correr hay q aprender a andar
<jose> :)
<mimecar> razieliyo: ntfs si que admite más de 4 GB
<jose> si... con el so de 64 bits
<razieliyo> mimecar, vale, entonces ntfs
<omikron4> yo uso windows solo para el trabajo. por cierto, estoy en el paro
<mimecar> fat32 es el que no admite archivos de más de 4 GB
<razieliyo> omikron4, entonces te empacharas de ubuntu
<razieliyo> mimecar, vale, gracias, creia que ntfs no admitia +4gb
<Gus81> si y solo particiones de 32 GB, en Windows
<omikron4> teniendo mil distros en linux... para que limitarme a una sola variedad de cmd
<jose> ya q estamos
<jose> usais mozilla 4?
<razieliyo> omikron4, tambien es verdad
<jose> en ubuntu 11.04?
<Gus81> si
<karmalion> hay programas para windows para que sean capaces de leer/escribir en ext3/ext4
<omikron4> yo si uso mozila cuatro
<razieliyo> omikron4, debian wheezy esta bastante depurado
<jose> y podeis asociar los enlaces ed2k?
<razieliyo> vamos, es lo que uso y va bastante bien
<razieliyo> al principio desconfiaba un poco, pero al final me arriesgué y no es como antaño
<razieliyo> que actualizar era una odisea
<jose> no... si... mozilla 4 va genial... pero echo de menos poder hacer eso
<omikron4>  claro que hay programas para todo para windows. porque se hace para windows, pero no lo hace windows.. ese es el problema
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<jose> alguien consiguio asociarlos?
<karmalion> queria decir que no se limitara al formato fat o ntfs para el hdd externo
<Gus81> una pregunta, ahora en la instalacion de paquetes cuales instalo?? no es ni kde ni gnome, es unity... hay paquetes para unity?
<mimecar> unity usa gnome
<omikron4> !unity
<kubot> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Gus81> ahh no sabia...
<Gus81> me voy a ir a dormir, estuve toda la noche... m'as tarde me conecto. Saludos y gracias por todo.
<jose> no encuentro respuesta a: mozilla 4 ubuntu 11.04 y los enlaces ed2k
<karmalion> jose, mira aqui http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Firefox en la seccion de  'Soporte para el protocolo eDonkey2000 (ed2k)' bein por addon o por about:config
<jose> eso ya lo hice con el 3.6 y funciona... pero con mozilla 4 no
<jose> pero na... copiar enlace y pegarselo al emule... es mas lioso pero funciona igualmente jejeje
<UzU> buenas
<jorge4> Hola..¿alguien actualizo a la 11.04?
<jose> yo no actualice... instalacion limpia
<jorechp> una pregunta por que al usar ubuntu clasico en 11.04 no puedo acceder al escritrio digo si tengo archivos en el escritorio nose ven en la pantalla
<jose> ????
<jose> no te entiendo... pero yo los tengo y los veo
<jorge4> y yo tambien
<jorechp> a mi no me salen y si apreto boton derecho no me sale nada
<jorechp> actualice a 11.04 pero no me gusto unity me quede con gnome clasico
<jose> no te se decir lo siento...
<jose> te pasa siempre q reinicias?
<jorge4> jorechp, y si miras en el nautilus apareces estas carpetas qeu dices estan en el escritorio?
<jorechp> jorge4, si aparecen los archivos
<jorge4> mmm..pues si es raro
<jorge4> Yo acabo de actualizar y estoy testeando la 11.04
<jorechp> mira
<jorechp> http://min.us/mbs3sfEHDyBjns#1
<jose> jorechp,  por casualidad tienes instalado ubuntu tweak???
<jorechp> si por ?
<jorechp> que le toque que no recuerdo
<jose> no habras quitado la opcion q t muestre los archivos
<jose> abrelo
<jose> donde pone configuracion de los iconos del escritorio
<jose> sobre todo para salir de dudas
<jorechp> jose eres un genio
<jose> hombre hago lo q puedo jejeje
<jorechp> eso era todo jajaja es que mira por andar de apresurado
<jose> llevo 10 dias con ubuntu
<jose> pero intento ayudar en lo q puedo
<jorechp> me pase instalando arch no me gusto , kubuntu no me funciono el virtualbox no se por que tuve que morrir en ubuntu 11.04 pero en clasico por que no me gusta unity
<jorechp> y despues de pasar como 20 horas cambiando cosa algo se me olvido
<jose> ya somos dos
<jorechp> Para decirte que ni las ventanas cambiaban de tamaño jajaja
<jose> :)
<jorechp> yo en ves de unity prefiero synapse xD por el tema del buscador xD
<jorechp> jose que distro usababs antes ?
<jose> la 10.10
<jose> pero la tenia instalada pero no miraba para ella
<jose> antes solo encendia el ordenador pal emule y ver pelis jeje
<Vero2> hola, quien me puede decir el significado del nombre de la distro 11.04?
<jose> Natty Narwhal
<Vero2> si, pero el significado
<Vero2> tengo entendido que Natty es elegante pero qué cosa es elegante?
<Vero2> qué es Narwhal?
<jose> hasta ahi llegue yo
<jose> y mirando... no me dio por averiguarlo jeje
<karmalion> un hibrido entre ballena e unicornio
<jose> jodeeeeer el dibujo q se ve
<jose> no recuerdo en q momento pero aparece... cuando instalas ubuntu
<Vero2> ballena y unicornio?
<Vero2> qué mezcla
<jose> si.,.. en gugle escribe narval y mirlo
<jose> mirlo no
<Vero2> las ballenas existen pero los unicornios también?
<jose> miralo jejeje
<jose> es una balleta como el pez espada...
<karmalion> si http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/cvargasc/6TZmVEd4K2f467pLzXlDPYcKwD7ohx7sKnzS1ZnWLhEivlsuDDeKbZrHeOad/6723narwhal.gif?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJFZAE65UYRT34AOQ&Expires=1304174736&Signature=aNyGcqPBXlBmD3tsArEGuIK65Xg%3D
<Vero2> ya lo miré pero no me aclaró mucho
<jose> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monodon_monoceros
<Vero2> karmalion: gracias, la verdad que el animalito no tiene mucho de elegante...
<forces> saluton
<m4dv0y> hola recomiendan updatear a 11.04 o todavia está muy en pañales?
<m4dv0y> muchas incompatibilidades desde 10.10 a 11.04 en cuanto a repos?
<mimecar> espera 1 o 2 semanas
<UzU> buenas, estoy con gnome 3, con gnome shell, y el tema de las ventanas no me cambia
<mimecar> gnome 3 es experimental
<UzU> sabéis como podría solucionarlo?
<mimecar> y no permite personalización de momento
<forces> gnome 3 no es experimental
<m4dv0y> esperaré yo feliz siempre esperando
<m4dv0y> porque a veces en 10.04 tuve un problema enorme... al final tuve que reformatear =/
<forces> la versión final fue lanzada hace semanas
<UzU> sí, eso es
<UzU> y he visto ya bastantes personalizaciones en cuanto a temas
<UzU> pero no consigo cambiarlo
<mimecar> tienes que modificar archivos del sistema
<UzU> se puede hacer con gnome tweak tool
<mimecar> cuidado con esos programas
<mimecar> que funcione en gnome 2 no se aplica a gnome 3
<UzU> lo que pasa es que tengo una opcion que me pone: user theme extension not enabled gnome shell
<UzU> en este caso si
<mimecar> no lo se, gnome 3 es experimental en ubuntu
<jorechp> en la pagina oficil de gnome3 solo veo que existe para opensuse y fedora
<CristianSN> tengo problemas para acceder a las redes de MS y no puedo configurar samba.  desde los equipos MS puedo acceder a los recusos compartidos de UBUNTU peo desde Ubuntu no puedo ver los equipos de MS, yer instale 11.04 de cero.
<mimecar> si no puedes acceder a los recursos de windows revisa que estén bien configurados
<CristianSN> q es lo tendria q revisar para verificar so?
<mimecar> que el cortafuegos de windows no está bloqueando
<CristianSN> nop estoy son firewall lo desactive para verificar eso
<virusuy> CristianSN: cual es el problema en si... si vas a Redes . vez el PC ?
<virusuy> o ni siquiera lo ves alli ?
<CristianSN> no, en las redes solo se ve l grupo d trabajo de windws pero no puedo acceder
<virusuy> q version de windows es?
<CristianSN> varias. xp 7
<CristianSN> pero lo q me parece raro es q desde xp y 7 pudo ver lo q comparto en ubuntu.
<virusuy> eso significa que tenes bien configurado samba en tu ubuntu
<CristianSN> pero desde ubuntu solo veo el "GRUPO_TRABAJO" y n o pudo entrar.
<CristianSN> y lo q necesiti es sacar in formacion de los equipos con win desde ubuntu.
<virusuy> vuelvo en 6
<AzoteLogiko> buenas tardes amigos.
<AzoteLogiko> tengo un problemilla. Uso Ubuntu 10.04 64bits con Firefox 4.0.1 y cuando veo videos salen cuadraditos blancos, pero si maximizo el video, se ve bien
<AzoteLogiko> me pasa solo con flash
<Zuhaitz> Gnome3 > Unity
<Zuhaitz> Gnome3 > Todo
<Zuhaitz> XD
<CristianSN> a mi me paso en 10.04 32 y se reslcio cuendo cambie los codec por los propietarios.
<mimecar> AzoteLogiko: es flash
<AzoteLogiko> mimecar, ok, voy a reinstalar el flash a ver que tal. gracias
<mimecar> no creo que arregle nada
<mimecar> flash no está bien programado
<AzoteLogiko> mm voy a probar con chrome
<mimecar> te pasará lo mismo
<Gargadon> si flash te va mal con firefox, con chrome te irá peor
<AzoteLogiko> flipa. en chrome funciona
<AzoteLogiko> :-O
<Gargadon> chrome tiene su "propio" flash por asi decirlo
<AzoteLogiko> am
<AzoteLogiko> bueno, de momento voy a ir tirando con chrome aunque no me mola mucho su filosofia
<AzoteLogiko> gracias
<sebikul> Buenas a todos!. Al actualizar hoy a natty (ya habiendo instalados todos los drivers, etc), luego de desaparecer la pantalla de plymouth, me quedo con una pantalla con el logo de nvidia, la pc ahi se traba, no carga mas, y debo reiniciar apretando Alt + Sys + B.
<sebikul> Tengo una placa de video Nvidia GForce GT220 PCI y una onboard Geforce LE 6150, pero no esta siendo usada.  Lo unico que pude obtener de los logs es esto (http://paste.ubuntu.com/601117)
<sebikul> Aclaro que esto solo pasa al usar el driver privativo. Al usar nouveau puedo usar ubuntu sin problema alguno. Alguno tiene idea de que puede estar pasando?
<Guest19125> ?
<Eleusis> hola buenas
<Eleusis> pues valla chasco de Naty Narwhal
<Eleusis> toda la noche despierto, actualizando y al final esto esta igual que antes
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<Tarrasquero> Oo
<xangua> y es por eso que #ubuntu es conocido como el 'Canal Oficial de *Quejas* de Ubuntu en Español
<xangua> ......
<aguitel> cual es la linea de comando para abrir synaptic como root?
<Eleusis> yo no me quejo, mientras que siga siendo "libre"
<mimecar> gksudo synaptic
<aguitel> mimecar, gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Alguien me puede ayudar con xorg.conf?
<mimecar> !ask JoseeAntonioR
<kubot> JoseeAntonioR: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mimecar Pregunté porque muchas veces de las que hice mi pregunta nadie dijo nada. Por eso quiero saber si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar en ese tema en específico.
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: plantea tus dudas
<mimecar> no todos los usuarios están delante del ordenador
<xangua> o pueden leer tu mente para saber cuál es tu problema
<xangua> yo no :(
<Tarrasquero> se ve que está frustado...
<Tarrasquero> se ve que está frustrado...
<wicope> JoseeAntonioR: hola, ping
<AzoteLogiko> pong
<AzoteLogiko> oye una pregunta, cuando sale la proxima version LTS ?
<mimecar> en el 2012
<JoseeAntonioR>  AzoteLogiko En abril del 2012
<JoseeAntonioR> AzoteLogiko Como su nombre lo dice, 12.04
<wicope> en el 2012 no se acaba el mundo? ups jejje es no va con el topic
<AzoteLogiko> mm 1 añito ... ok, me esperare
<AzoteLogiko> wicope xDDDDDDDD
<aguitel> tengo el siguiente problema con Nvidia ,en maverick o lucid me funcionaba con el ultimo driver (nvidia-current) pero ahora en natty solo funciona con legacy (nvidia-glx-173) alguna informacion?
<mimecar> aguitel: el driver de nvidia soporta la 11.04?
<aguitel> mimecar, no entendi tu pregunta
<mimecar> la 11.04 es reciente
<mimecar> no se si el driver de nvidia te funcionará
<aguitel> mimecar, bueno es que es justamente mi tema
<fosco_> sí que hay soporte
<mimecar> en la web de nvidia te lo dirá
<fosco_> yo estoy usando el driver de nvidia 270.xx
<aguitel> fosco_, como lo instalastes en natty ?
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fosco_> igual q lo hago siempre
<aguitel> fosco_, yo tengo una grafica de hace mas de 2 anos y eso no me funciona
<aguitel> me rompe las x
<fosco_> uqe modelo tienes?
<aguitel> pera que te digo
<aguitel> geoforce 7200gs
<fosco_> pues esa debería funcionar bien
<aguitel> no es asi
<aguitel> en maverick era de mill maravillas
<aguitel> o en 10.04
<wicope> aguitel: mira los logs... /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<jorge4> para nvidia, al actualizar no funciona el entorno grafico. Se entra en el modo de recuperacion desde el grub y se selecciona el modo grafico seguro. Se elimina el driver que se estaba usando en la version anteiror y se reinicia. Se entra otra vez igual y con la herramienta de Controladores disponibles se instala el driver de Nvidia recomendado. Se reinicia y ya se entra normalmente con la aceleracion 3d activa y funcionando.
<jorge4> Asi me funciono a mi la actualizacion de la 10.10 a la 11.04
<Pucara> como instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04?
<mimecar> Pucara: no deberías hacerlo
<Pucara> no?
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<mimecar> es experimental, puede romper tu sistema
<Pucara> okey gracias
<Pucara> he visto que  a partir del 28 de abril ya se podia instalar
<mimecar> gnome 3?
<Pucara> otra cosita chicos me ha dejado de funciona el virtualbox de SUN
<Pucara> por problemas con el kernel
<ramrebol> Trato de bootear ubuntu desde mi hd portatil, pero me aparece "NTLDR is missing", como puedo solucionar esto?
<Pucara> si mimecar gnome 3
<mimecar> Pucara: como mínimo hasta la 11.10 nada
<Pucara> pero yo no uso unity
<Pucara> que es el principal problema con gnome 3
<mimecar> gnome 3 no usa unity
<mimecar> puedes seguir usando gnome 2.32
<Pucara> yo tampoco uso Unity
<Pucara> para mi no representa problema que no sea compatible con Unity , ya que no lo uso
<iBet7o> Buenas!
<mimecar> gnome 3 desinstala unity
<ramrebol> alguien ha instalado ubuntu desde un disco duro extraible??  me pueden echar un cable??
<mimecar> aparte, no está en los repositorios oficiales
<Pucara> es solo por Unity? si es por eso no tengo problema instalaria gnome 3 ahora
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> Pucara: gnome 3 es inestable
<Pucara> ha eso es otra cosa
<mimecar> si lo instalas te puedes quedar sin sistema
<iBet7o> unity es la maldita barra de la izquierda en ubuntu 11.04?
<Pucara> ha no tonces no es solo que no es compatible con unity!!
<Pucara> jajaj si si esa misma
<Pucara> tiene amantes y detractores
<iBet7o> esta bien fea!
<iBet7o> prefiero mi AWN XD
<Pucara> al idea no esta mal
<Pucara> lo de aprovechar mas el espacio del escritorio
<wicope> el unity consume gráfica y hay que activar los efectos?
<Pucara> si
<Pucara> necesita aceleracion
<wicope> lol, ya no me gusta, otro detractor
<Pucara> yo estoy buscando como retornar mi estado meteorológico en la barra superior
<Pucara> en Unity me lo sacaron
<Pucara> soy fantatico de la meteo
<Pucara> hasta que no pueda aprender como colocar eso
<Pucara> no uso Unity
<Pucara> jajajaja
<iBet7o> y la barra superior ya no se puede configurar para que se oculte en automatico vdd
<mimecar> no es obligatorio usar unity
<Pucara> que bouludes no? pero asi somos los humanos!!
<ramrebol> alguien me echa un cable para arrancar ubuntu desde mi disco extraible??  debe ser sencillo :|
<CiberLugo> Pucara instala el paquete indicator-weather
<mimecar> ramrebol: todavía no has dicho como instalastes ubuntu
<wicope> Puraca: yo lo tengo en el panel, nubel dispersas 20 grados, que te hace falta saber más?
<mimecar> ¿has buscado el significado de ese error?
<Pucara> pero cuando pongo el Unity eso me desaparece
<mimecar> no uses unity
<iBet7o> ramrebol http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5351493/Instalar-Ubuntu-10_04-desde-USB.html
<Pucara> wicope, eso lo tienes en Unity?
<xangua> (12:10:09) CiberLugo: Pucara instala el paquete indicator-weather
<Pucara> a ver lo instalo xangua
<ramrebol> mimecar: iBet7o: no he instalado ubuntu. Tengo la imagen en mi disco extraible, y quiero instalarlo en mi disco duro, pero al bootear desde el disco extraible me aparece el mensaje: "NTLDR is missing" y solo tengo la opcion de reiniciar.
<iBet7o> y desde el gconf-editor no puedo desactivar unity?
<wicope> Puraca: perdona por confundirte, no tengo unity  no lo he probado, sólo lo tengo en el applet del Reloj 2.30.2
<Pucara> tienes el arranque del bios en disco extraible?
<mimecar> iBet7o: selecciona gnome clásico en el login
<Pucara> haaaa si si
<mimecar> ramrebol: y como has pasado la iso al "disco extraible"?
<ramrebol> mimecar: iBet7o: es primera vez que trato de instalarlo desde el disco extraible. Lo he instalado antes pero desde cd.
<Pucara> yo tengo andando en el reloj la meteo pero en ubuntu traicional si pongo Unity me desaparece
<ramrebol> mimecar: la he copiado. Es un archivo .iso.  Esta igualq ue como la descargue
<mimecar> ramrebol: eso no te funcionará
<iBet7o> Sigue el tuto que te pase ramrebol
<Pucara> claro necesitas hacer boooteable el pendrive
<iBet7o> si
<CiberLugo> Pucara yo lo hice ayer, desde synaptic instale el paquete indicator-weather y ya sale applet del clima
<mimecar> pasa la iso con un unetbootin
<CiberLugo> (en unity, claro esta)
<Pucara> en unity CiberLugo?
<CiberLugo> si Pucara
<Pro-Racing> Con que programa particiono mi disco duro?
<Pucara> Ho!! gracias ahora lo veo CiberLugo
<CiberLugo> vale ;)
<mimecar> Pro-Racing: con gparted, antes haz un backup de todos tus datos
<Pro-Racing> gracias mimecar, es grafico verdad=?
<Pucara> a si es un paquete no instalado
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> pero el backup tiene que ser en un disco diferente
<ramrebol> mimecar: estoy investigando (en google) eso de unetbootin. Dame un minuto
<ramrebol> iBet7o: gracias. En un momento lo leo (no habia visto que el link :P )
<Pro-Racing> Que probabilidades hay que algo salga mal?
<mimecar> Pro-Racing: o funciona o pierdes tus datos
<Pro-Racing> ok mimecar
<ramrebol> mimecar: disculpa: entonces en el hd extraible solo debo tener el OS??  no puedo tener nada mas??
<mimecar> lo que tengas en ese disco se perderá al instalar
<mimecar> depende del número de particiones que tengan
<ramrebol> mimecar: disculpa mi torpeza: quiero instalar ubuntu en mi laptop (ahora tien fedora y mis datos estan en la particion home). Lo que tengo en el extraible es solo la imagen. Me dices que en el extraible no puedo tener nada mas que la imagen, y que el resto se perdera durante la instalacion ((disculpa por favor mi ignorancia))
<henry_aqp> alguien sabe donde encontrar un buen tutorial de python 2.7
<mimecar> si tienes fedora para que quieres pasar a ubuntu?
<wicope> ramrebol: lo que hace el programa es que el disco extraible se convierta en autoarrancable, así lo eliges desde la bios como primero en arrancar y ya te lo debe de coger... con un pendrive que quepa la iso te vale
<Itxshell> www.google.com ?
<mimecar> tendrás que pasar la iso con unetbootin
<mimecar> y eliminar el sistema que tienes instalado
<ramrebol> mimecar: ((ando lento parece))  pero si en el disco extraible::  puedo tener la iso (lo que voy a instalar) ademas de otros datos??  al hacer autoarrancable al disco externo no se pierden el resto de los datos del disco??
<mimecar> donde vas a instalar?
<wicope> henry_aqp: son de python no se si incluyen las nuevas cosas de la versión 2.7, http://es.diveintopython.org/ http://mundogeek.net/tutorial-python/ paquete: python-gtk2-tutorial --> firefox file:///usr/share/doc/python-gtk2-tutorial/html/index.html .. alguno más ..
<ramrebol> voy a instalar en mi laptop, donde tengo ahoar fedora. El disco extraible lo quiero usar para ahorrarme el quemar el dvd.
<mimecar> entonces no perderás nada al pasar la iso
<mimecar> del disco del laptop tienes que tener un backup
<ramrebol> genial. Descargado ./unetbootin-linux-549   ahora estoy mirando como se usa.
<mimecar> de la partición home
<mimecar> ramrebol: está en los repositorios
<ramrebol> mimecar: claro. El backup lo tengo en la particion home.
<ramrebol> mimecar: no lo encuentro con yum (fedora)
<mimecar> el backup NO puede estar en la partición home
<ramrebol> mimecar: siempre lo he hecho asi. Confiando que mi home permanecera intacto.
<mimecar> ramrebol: como quieras
<mimecar> mientras no cometas errores con la partición /home...
<ramrebol> mimecar: confio en tu consejo. Ahora lo copio al disco extraible (mas vale ser precavido)
<mimecar> para que quieres pasar a ubuntu?
<mimecar> en fedora si que podrás usar gnome 3
<CiberLugo> un amigo perdio los botones de minimizar y eso en 10.10. que puede hacer para recuperarlos?
<xangua> !controles
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'controles'.
<xangua> !controls
<kubot> Desde Lucid, el botón minimizar, maximizar y cerrar fueron movidos a la izquierda de la ventana. Para más información mira en https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | Para moverlos de vuelta al lado derecho, mira en http://otroblogmas.com/ubuntu-10-04-mover-los-botones-de-la-ventana-a-la-derecha
<ramrebol> mimecar: he tenido problemas incomodos: el laptop simplemente se pega (aunque no haga nada). No se como arreglarlo ya que el sistema no me da pistas de por que ocurre. Asi no puedo confiar en mi laptop, si me deja botado. Quizas el problema viene de la version 64 bits.
<mimecar> me extrañaría
<ramrebol> mimecar: simplemente ocurre. Y yo no soy de los que instalan cosas extrañas. Incluso tengo el mismo fondo de escritorio que venia.
<mimecar> con unetbootin pasa la iso
<mimecar> pero recuerda que ubuntu 11.04 aún tiene fallos
<wicope> CiberLugo: hola, si usa compiz es un comando y si usa metacity es otro comando si usa compiz puede usar el fusion-icon para recargar el decorador de ventanas.. por ejemplo: menu select windows decorator | GTK Window Decorator
<CiberLugo> le dire eso wicope (si, usa compiz)
<CiberLugo> grax
<ramrebol> mimecar: si los fallos son estetico se puede vivir con eso. Si se pega sin hacer nada...   no puedo usar el pc asi. De todas formas, igual quiero ver la apariencia del nuevo ubuntu.
<mimecar> ramrebol: no son estéticos
<wicope> CiberLugo: pasa a metacity con el comando metacity --replace & . pasa a compiz con el comando compiz --replace &
<CiberLugo> anotado
<ramrebol> mimecar: algo muy grave?  u ejemplo?  ((me imagino que mientras no se pegue sin razon, son cosas que se pueden arreglar, o sortear de algun modo)
<mimecar> ramrebol: ya has visto como es unity?
<mimecar> ramrebol: puede ser que no tengas fallos o que te salgan
<ramrebol> mimecar: me llama la atencion y quiero verlo :P     me lo dices como si fuera un dolor de cabeza
<mimecar> solo digo que tengas en cuenta que ha salido hace poco y tiene fallos
<molocoize> buenas
<Lancro> a ver chicos tengo una pregunta
<Lancro> se fue a la mierda el portatil de mi padre porque jodio la actualizacion
<Lancro> el tema
<xangua> !lengua
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<Lancro> la opcion de instalacion de "Recuperar sistema dañado"
<Lancro> borrara lo que habia en home?
<Lancro> (/ y home estan en la misma particion)
<wicope> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> Lancro: entra con un live cd y copia el contenido de home
<Lancro> el problema que da al arranque es que no puede cargar /
<Lancro> estoy intentando arrancar desde live cd pero da error tambien
<Lancro> ahora estoy echandome un piti en mi pc porque ando de los nervios
<ramrebol> mimecar: entiendo. Gracias por la observacion
<Lancro> mira que le dije que no actualizara que no tenia backup, la madre que
<wicope> Lancro: las autoridades sanitarias advierten que fumar reduce la calidad del esperma ^^
<Lancro> pero bueno a ver si lo recupero
<Lancro> lo se wicope
<wicope> Lancro: yo tb fumo :/
<mimecar> Lancro: con eso aprenderás a hacer un backup
<mimecar> que error te da al montar la partición?
<Lancro> es al arrancar
<Lancro> dice que no puede montar / que pulse S para omitir o M para recuperacion manual
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> con el live cd
<Lancro> ah
<Lancro> espera que anda intentandolo otra vez
<Lancro> ahora te lo digo si es qeu falla
<Lancro> arranco
<Lancro> milagro
<Lancro> como recupero el home desde el live cd
<mimecar> haz una copia en otro disco ya
<Lancro> me saldra en dolphin sin mas?
<Lancro> (es kubuntu)
<henry_aqp> como se entra a aircrack?
<Lancro> tengo el pen drive preparado
<mimecar> henry_aqp: no hay soporte de ese programa
<henry_aqp> pero esta en los repos
<mimecar> eso no importa
<mimecar> ese programa no se usa para cosas buenas
<mimecar> si quieres usarlo, google
<henry_aqp> y porque no hay soporte por su utilidad?
<mimecar> porque la gente lo usa para robar el wifi de los vecinos
<wicope> Lancro: puedes chequear el sistema de ficheros del raiz: fsck es una utilidad unix que se utiliza ante alguna inconsistencia del sistema de archivos, para corregir los posibles errores que hubiese es necesario ejecutar fsck.
<molocoize> muy cierto mimecar
<henry_aqp> okey
<jamesjedimaster> para ver su funcionamiento y poder asegurar la red propia esta bien, pero generalmente se hace lo que dice mimecar
<henry_aqp> y disculpas a todos por pdir soporte de ello
<Lancro> vale
<Lancro> esta sacando los archivos
<Lancro> pero tengo un problema secundario
<Lancro> algunos archivos acentuados pasaron a ?
<Lancro> es decir
<Lancro> la aéíó y ú pasaron a ?
<Lancro> y el dolphon no lo lee
<Lancro> no me deja sacarlos
<Lancro> como se llama el gestor de archivos de ubuntu?
<mimecar> nautilus
<jamesjedimaster> debe ser por el sistema de archivos de tu disco externo, ponles nombres estandar
<Lancro> para meterlo en el live cd, que creo que ese si deja
<Lancro> ok
<Lancro> para renombrarlos a ver si con nautilus puedo
<Lancro> gracias
<wicope> Lancro: después de hacer la copia de seguridad pues hacer fsck, para verificar un sistema de ficheros se aconseja hacerlo mientras este está desmontado.. o también con un gparted livecd, chequear .. para no tener que formatear todo de nuevo, quizás se arregle con el fsck ya que me describes un problemas de inodos (que pulse S para omitir o M para recuperacion manual)
<Lancro> ok
<jorechp> como puedo cambiarle el nombre a una pc en linux
<jamesjedimaster> modificando el archivo /etc/hosts
<molocoize> en ubuntu desde ailurus jorechp
<jorechp> molocoize, hay que reiniciar para que reconozca el cambio
<molocoize> no  ,me parece que no jorechp
<jamesjedimaster> reiniciar la sesion, no toda la pc
<wicope> jorechp: cambiando /etc/hosts y /etc/hostname
<molocoize> si,la sesion si ,es la manera mas sencilla con ailurus y si no como dice wicope
<jamesjedimaster> ah si, el que se cambia es /etc/hostname
<molocoize> si,es verdad jamesjedimaster
<Lancro> el nautilus me dice que invalid encoding
<Lancro> y desde terminal me dice que segmentation fault
<Lancro> al intentar renombrar o copiar los archivos con caracteres en ?
<Lancro> alguna idea?
<erAbuelo> cambia la codificacion de caracteres
<Lancro> como
<Ahimsa> Hola a todos.
<Ahimsa> ¿Donde está la carpeta /gnome-shell/source/gnome-shell/data/?
<karmalion> ahimsa, deberia estar en /home/ahimsa/gnome-shell/source....
<karmalion> aunque no he usado gnome-shell
<jamesjedimaster> mas bien en /home/ahimsa/.gnome-shell debe ser un directorio oculto
<Ednal> hola
<Ednal> es la primera vez que me conecto
<Ednal> como se buscan los demas canales?
<molocoize> buenas Ednal
<Ednal> hola
<Ednal> la verdad es que estoy pez
<karmalion> usa /help para una lista de commandos
<karmalion> con /allchan o /allchanl pero en freenod hay mas de 1000 canales, se te va a congestionar un poco
<mimecar> Ednal: en freenode solo encontrarás canales técnicos
<Ednal> ok gracias
<Sarah_24> VLC_36_solito
<nestor> acabo de particionar mi disco duro y en la particion nueva me sale una carpeta protegida de root y no puedo acceder a ella
<mimecar> solo root puede acceder
<nestor> no me puedo logear root, cuando hago un comando le doy sudo, para logearme o desde modo grafico como?
<nestor> mimecar,
<mimecar> para que quieres acceder a esa carpeta?
<mimecar> el usuario normal no tiene que entrar ahí
<nestor> cuando dices usuario normal te refieres a alguien que no tiene muchos conocimientos sobre linux o que es solo invitado en la maquina?
<mimecar> a todos los usuarios
<nestor> y quiero acceder para saber que hay ahi mimecar
<nestor> o solo la borro?
<mimecar> para que la quieres borrar
<mimecar> es la carpeta home del usuario root
<nestor> lost+found es la carpeta
<omikron4> nestor sudo nautilus
<m4v> nestor: sudo ls /carpeta
<m4v> en una terminal
<m4v> !gksud omikron4
<kubot> m4v: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<m4v> !gksudo omikron4
<kubot> omikron4: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<mimecar> nestor: no borres las carpetas del sistema
<omikron4> pos eso.. gracias por el apunte.. gksudo nautilus
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola!
<lanx> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Están Braiam, m4v o fosco_ en el canal?
<nestor> omikron4,  gracias man me funciono tu comando y buena info m4v no me salio nada despues de ingresado el comando ni me pidio contraseña y mimecar  no la borrare gracias por el consejo sol queria saber que tenia pero no hay nada ya le di ctrl+H y no hay nada pero la particion nueva tiene 1.5 GB usados donde estan?
<mimecar> en las carpeta /usr por ejemplo
<nestor> pero en la aprticion nueva?
<mimecar> has hecho una instalación nueva?
<nestor> mimecar, al dar propiedades me dice que ya hay 1.5gb en uso pero al entrar solo esta lacarpeta a la cual ya pude entrar y no borrare y esta sola
<lanx> JoseeAntonioR: si tienen que ser ellos y no te pedemos ayudar los demas ?
<mimecar> no se que has puesto en esa partición
<nestor> no, solo meti el disco de natty y use el gparted para particionarlo y reinicie en mi proia maquina mimecar
<JoseeAntonioR> lanx Lo que pasa es que he estado trabajando mi problema con ellos desde ayer, y me quedé a la mitad
<karmalion> una pregunta, como abro la ventana de canales en el xchat?
<lanx> bueno JoseeAntonioR no se si estaran pero si decides reunadarlo con cualquiera , comenta la duda actual aver que seguro recibiras alguan solucion al respecto
<nestor> karmalion,  Servidor, lista de canales
<karmalion> o dios si lo tenia enfrente, gracias nestor
<dannyLopez68> como cambio la terminal por defecto a la rxvt-unicode?
<nestor> ok karmalion  despues das clic en descargar lista para que te salgan
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: para que quieres poner una terminal con menos opciones?
<dannyLopez68> por recursos
<JoseeAntonioR> Ayer creé xorg.conf, lo modifiqué con los datos de mi monitor, y lo moví hacia /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Cuando reinicié X, la resolución era la correcta, pero algunos colores se veían mal, y después de 10 segundos todo se colgó. Necesito modificar xorg.conf o hacer algo más?
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: usas firefox?
<dannyLopez68> a veces
<mimecar> epiphany consume menos recursos
<lanx> como que algunos colores no se te veian bien JoseeAntonioR ?
<dannyLopez68> ok
<mimecar> instala el terminal rxvt
<dannyLopez68> pero pues estaria bien saber como puedo hacer el cambio x)
<JoseeAntonioR> lanx Es un poco difícil de explicar... Si me das un momento intentaré iniciar X con ese xorg.conf y tomar un screenshot en los 10 segundos que me da.
<mimecar> que entorno de escritorio usas?
<dannyLopez68> kde gnome y awesome
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: no creo que te sirva mucho usar rxvt
<lanx> prueba a cambiar los hercios , cosa de modificar xorg.conf  JoseeAntonioR
<lanx> no puedo ver nada por ahora estoy en runlevel 3
<mimecar> los escritorios que usas gastan más memoria que la consola
<lanx> wtf
<dannyLopez68> es para ir probando nuevas cosas
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> instala rxvt, pero no notarás la diferencia en uso de recursos
<nestor> amigos ahora veo que no puedo pegar ni crear nada ni carpetas en la nueva particion solo siendo root
<JoseeAntonioR> lanx Son los correctos, según la página web de Dell, que es el fabricante de mi monitor.
<dannyLopez68> ya instalo
<mimecar> nestor: como la estas montando?
<JoseeAntonioR> lanx Lo que me parece raro no son los colores, sino que se cuelgue todo después de 10 segundos
<nestor> mimecar,  se supone que ya esta montada porque esta en la biñeta lugares
<JoseeAntonioR> lanx Voy a hacer la prueba de tomar un screenshot en ese momento, vuelvo en 2 minutos.
<lanx> uis
<lanx> y no podre verlo
<mimecar> nestor: que esté montada no quiere decir que esté bien montada
 * lanx dijo
<nestor> mmm, entonces mimecar?
<mimecar> mira si está montada para que la use un usuario normal
 * lanx se fue 
 * dannyLopez68 se siente ignorado x(
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: si ya sabes que programa instalar,....
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: pero no se como cambiar la consola por defecto
<nestor> di ls -l en esa direccion y me aparecio esto: drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2011-04-30 13:28 e43ec652-aa70-49e9-be48-1ab339f7a90c
<mimecar> preferencias, aplicaciones preferidas
<nestor> en /media/
<nestor> aja mimecar
<JoseeAntonioR> Intenté arrancar X con el mismo xorg.conf de ayer, con el que tenía el problema de los colores y del crash, pero ahora la pantalla se queda negra.
<WR0> http://www.bananity.com
<mimecar> que es eso WR0
<WR0> un proyecto que ha nacido en barcelona y tiene muy buena pinta
<mimecar> ¿está relacionado con ubuntu?
<WR0> bueno en parte si
<WR0> pero vamos q no, solo quería q la gente lo viese
<WR0> lo siento
<mimecar> los enlaces que no sean de ubuntu ponlos en offtopic
<karmalion> en que parte?
<WR0> usare offtopic
<WR0> en parte del desarrollo
<WR0> bueno nada q vaya bien la noche gente
<mimecar> está cogido con pinzas
<mimecar> parece más spam que otra cosa
<nestor> si mimecar  es spam
<omikron4> creo al final sera kde el amo
<omikron4> perdon me equeivoque de ventana
<erchache2000> una preguntita
<erchache2000> los repositorios españoles de apt http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<erchache2000> esa dirección que hace? es un proxy para buscar el mirror español disponible más rápido? o hace un simple dns-rr?
<cossier> erchache2000, es un mirror en la Rediris
<erchache2000> aja y tengo que cambiar la direccion para pillar el CICA por ejemplo no?
<erchache2000> cossier:
<cossier> erchache2000, el que te quede mas cerca de tu lugar
<erchache2000> el CICA ;-P
<erchache2000> vale entonces modifico el source.list y listo
<cossier> erchache2000, sip
<erchache2000> gracias por la info... ,-P
<JoseP1983> saludos
<JoseP1983> quien me puede ayudar a configurar un mouse de 5 botones
<mimecar-away> ¿que información has buscado para eso?
<JoseP1983> encontre algo en ubuntu-guia
<erchache2000> cossier: pero el security no lo puedo cambiar no? no tiene mirror no?
<JoseP1983> pero habla de configurar el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoseP1983> y no esta
<JoseP1983> tengo ubuntu natty
<cossier> erchache2000, ahora lo miro
<erchache2000> cossier: ok
<cossier> erchache2000, no estaras haciendolo a mano??
<erchache2000> el que?
<erchache2000> los cambios? si modifico a manopla el source.list
<erchache2000> no uso aptitude
<cossier> pq desde Sistema->Adminstracion->Fuentes de sofware/programas lo puedes cambiar sencillo!!!
<erchache2000> terminal no tengo x
<erchache2000> :-P
<cossier> erchache2000, pq desde Sistema->Adminstracion->Fuentes de sofware/programas lo puedes cambiar sencillo!!!
<erchache2000> cossier: que no tengo x, gnome vamos
<cossier> me refiero a Ubuntu 10.10
<cossier> erchache2000, no te funcionan las graficos
<cossier> ??
<erchache2000> es un server tio
<cossier> erchache2000, ahhh!!
<Kurogane> Ubuntu 11.04 trae gnome3?
<aguitel> no
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien sabe cómo puedo usar Unity en vez de GNOME?
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: que distro usas?
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron Ubuntu 11.04
<omikron4> pues cierra sesion y vuelves a abrir con ubuntu pero tienes que tener instalados los drivers de la aceleradora grafica
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: una vez cierras sesion aparecera tu usuario, y en la parte de abajo tienes para elegir tanto el teclado como la forma en que quieres entrar en sesion.. ubuntu, ubuntu clasic ubuntu, clasic sin efectos, etc
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Tengo que elegir Unity, cierto?
<omikron4> no
<omikron4> ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron Ok, lo haré. Gracias.
<omikron4> en las opciones no te di unity
<x-kap3> exi
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Lo selecciono e inicia en GNOME. Al parecer es otro error por el xorg.conf
<omikron4> al parecer instalaste los driver graficos experimentales nouveau
<omikron4> si tienes nvidia mete el current(recomendado)
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Tengo Intel, el problema es xorg.conf. En el 10.10 tuve que crearlo y editarlo, esta vez lo hice como lo hice para la 10.10 y no funcionó ):
<omikron4> pues tendrqas que arreglarlo pues no funciona unity sin aceleerador grafica JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Tu me puedes ayudar con eso?
<omikron4> yo de eso no entiendo JoseeAntonioR, lo siento.. yo soy bastante novato en el tema
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Bueno, no hay problema (:
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: porque no miras en sistema administrador controladores adicionales de hardware y ves si tienes instalado el que te conviene?
<omikron4> administracion*
<jamesjedimaster> y tienes 1GB de ram?
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Eso haré
<JoseeAntonioR> jamesjedimaster Me hablas a mí?
<omikron4> a veces buscamos solucion a algo y resulta que el administrador de hardware esta esperando alguna accion de nuestra parte JoseeAntonioR
<jamesjedimaster> JoseeAntonioR: si; no se porque sacaron una interfaz grafica que necesita aceleracion grafica y tanta memoria
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 No propietary drivers are in use on this system.
<JoseeAntonioR> jamesjedimaster Por suerte tengo 1GB de RAM!
<omikron4> pero tieens activados los backports y los partners en los repositorios JoseeAntonioR?
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 AH?! Qué son esos?
<jamesjedimaster> entonces solo necesitas activar el driver propietario
<JoseeAntonioR> jamesjedimaster En Additional Drivers me dice que no hay ninguno.
<omikron4> pues en synaptic o origenes del software activar los drivers propietarios
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: pero eso es porque no has activado los drivers propietarios
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Se que están instalados... Pero activados?
<omikron4> si estuvieran instalados.. te lo diria en controladores accionales
<jamesjedimaster> asi es
<omikron4> mira JoseeAntonioR va a sistema administracion synaptic
<jamesjedimaster> con el sistema completamente actualizado, te debe reconocer que controladores necesita tu sistema, lo seleccionas y reinicias
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: en configuracion buscas repositorios
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Listo
<omikron4> y bajo la pestaña software.. tienes la opcion de marcar controladores privaivos restrictted
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Estaba marcada
<omikron4> marca esa pestaña y actualizas o recargas en el menu de synaptic
<omikron4> pues entonces marca tambien los partners y los backports
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Las 4 opciones estaban marcadas
<omikron4> en otro software..
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Ya encontré esas, las marcaré
<omikron4> pestaña otro software
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya marqué Canonical Partners
<omikron4> marca los dos recuadrs del principio
<JoseeAntonioR> Sólo queda sin marcar Unsupported Software
<omikron4> y los dos independiente
<omikron4> recarga y mira a ver en controladores adicionales si tienes algo para ti
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 También marco Unsupported Updates?
<omikron4> yo esa no la tengo marcada
<mimecar> si quieres estabilidad no deberías marcarla
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Esas son las 2 primeras
<omikron4> me referia en la pestaña otro software las dos primeras JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Por eso.
<omikron4> es que no esta ahi eso que dices
<JoseeAntonioR> Me bota éste error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601463/
<mimecar> ¿estáis usando PPA para la tarjeta gráfica por alguna razón?
<JoseeAntonioR> mimecar Según lo que yo sé, no.
<omikron4> pos yo creo que hay sobre carga.. busca otro servidor que este mas veloz
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 No entiendo a qué te refieres.
<omikron4> en repositorios del synaptic te da a elegir el servidor.. si es el principal, el de españa, o elegir otro servidor
<omikron4> y te hace un escaneo de aquel que esta menos saturado y por lo tanto te da mas velocidad
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Me encuentro en Perú, y está seleccionado el de Perú,
<omikron4> pues busca otro.. yo el priner dia de salir natty elegi uno de francia que iba mejor
<omikron4> los demas me daban error
<omikron4> es decir, que le tienes que decir qeu busque el servidor mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> Eso estoy haciendo en este momento.
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Terminó, pero me da el mismo error que puse en pastebin.
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Te encuentras ahí?
<omikron4> si, pero no entiendo si es que el kernel no incluye tu grafica.. no se JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Pero en el 10.10 lo arreglé modificando xorg.conf, eso es lo que no entiendo.
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 El problema es que ahora no me funciona :/
<omikron4> y no puedes hacer el xorg.conf tal y como en el 10.10? JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> omkiron4 Ese es el problema! Lo hice tal y como en el 10.10 y no funciona!
<omikron4> pos ya no se que decirte mas JoseeAntonioR como te digo soy bastante nuevo en el tema
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Bueno, no hay problema. Seguiré intentando lo que pueda.
<omikron4> pero si te funcionaba con el 10.10 asegurate que esta igual
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Igual que en el 10.10
<JoseeAntonioR> Haré un intento más de correr X con ese xorg.conf. Ya vuelvo.
<newuser> ayudaa
<newuser> como hago para hacer una particion windows desde ubuntu sin formatear!
<mimecar> newuser: algún detalle sería interesante
<newuser> taba en eso jaja
<mimecar> puedes usar gparted
<newuser> q tan peligroso es para el disco?
<mimecar> pero tienes que hacer un backup de todos los datos del disco duro
<newuser> q probabilidades tengo de no perder nada
<mimecar> no son probabilidades
<mimecar> lo haces bien o pierdes datos
<newuser> el backup lo tengo q hacer completo?
<mimecar> no te aconsejo que modifiques particiones sin tener un backup
<newuser> tengo q sacar todo en dvds?
<newuser> o un archivo backup?
<omikron4> si eres habilidoso 1 posibilidad sobre un millon.. si eres torpe garantia de que te los cargas
<mimecar> tu sabrás los datos importantes que tienes
<newuser> todo
<mimecar> puedes crear la partición sin backup, pero asume el riesgo
<newuser> la pregunta es, el backup, tengo q sacar todo lo q me interesa de la compu?
<mimecar> esa es la idea de un backup
<newuser> no xq hay soft q te hacen backup sin tener q quemar dvds o algo por el estilo
<mimecar> newuser: el backup no puede ser en el mismo disco duro
<newuser> ok
<newuser> y alguna otra forma existe?
<mimecar> otra forma de...?
<newuser> sin formatear?
<newuser> de instalar windows
<mimecar> por partes
<newuser> sin formatear
<mimecar> cuantas particiones tiene tu disco duro
<newuser> como es eso?
<newuser> ninguna
<omikron4> newuser modificas el tamaño de la que teienes y creas una nueva.. pero si es para windows tiene que ser la particion primera
<newuser> aah
<newuser> ese es el problema
<mimecar> newuser: estas preguntando como instalar windows en un disco que no tiene particiones?
<omikron4> y eso solo lo puedes hacer desde el disco live
<newuser> claro
<omikron4> pues no puedes desmontar una particcion que estas usando
<newuser> o como hacer una particion para instalar windows sin formatear y sin gparted
<mimecar> omikron4: supuestamente el disco no tiene particiones
<mimecar> newuser: tienes abierto gparted ahora?
<newuser> no
<mimecar> abrelo,
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla y subela a imagehack.us
<newuser> ok dame un seg
<newuser> a donde se guardan las capturas de pantalla?
<mimecar> en el escritorio
<newuser> y como la hago? xq la tecla no hace nada
<mimecar> Impr Pant
<newuser> no crea la imagen
<newuser> no se xq
<mimecar> cuando pulsas la tecla te sale una ventana que te pregunta donde guardarla
<mimecar> siempre que uses gnome claro
<newuser> no
<newuser> no me sale la ventana por eso te pregunto como hacerlo
<mimecar> ¿que live cd estas usando?
<newuser> no se q es eso
<mimecar> estas en el ordenador que quieres crear la partición?
<newuser> sisi
<newuser> pero ya tengo instalado linux
<newuser> ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿ya tienes abierto gparted?
<newuser> sisi
<newuser> pero no puedo hacer el "pantallazo"
<mimecar> ¿encuentras la tecla impr pant?
<newuser> no se xq
<newuser> siiiiiiiii! pero no cumple su funcion
<newuser> no me sale la ventana xa guardarla
<omikron4> y con la tecla prnSc no te hace nada??
<newuser> y si se guarda sola no se donde esta
<newuser> no
<newuser> por eso
<newuser> debe estar mal configurado el tecladeo
<mimecar> si tienes ubuntu instalado, ese ordenador SI que tiene particiones
<newuser> tengo solo ubuntu
<newuser> un dia
<omikron4> como minimo 2 una swap y la otra ext*
<newuser> formatee e instale ubuntu
<mimecar> newuser: que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<newuser> ext4 149gb
<newuser> extended
<newuser> linuxswap
<newuser> unallocated
<Gus81> hola buenas tardes...
<mimecar> newuser: pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<newuser> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<newuser> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<newuser> Release:	10.04
<newuser> Codename:	lucid
<newuser> no entendi
<Gus81> tengo un problema con la placa de video, ayer instale Ubuntu 11.04, instale el controlador de video....
<Gus81> es una Nvidia Gforce GT250 1 GB RAM
<Gus81> al arrastrar cualquier ventana parece como si se moviera en camara lenta
<Gus81> va cuadro por cuadro
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: si no te ha funcionado en synaptic he visto que puedes poner en el criterio de busqueda intel y hay algunos cuantos drivers que quizas sean los tuyos
<cossier> Gus81, que driver tienes
<cossier> ?
<Gus81> voy a controladores adicionales y me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero que no se esta usando actualmente...
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Buscaré.
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, he visto en el pastebin unos ppa para que son yo de ti los quitaria!!!
<newuser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601476/
<newuser> eso?
<Gus81> tengo los de Nvidia
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier No entiendo cómo llegaron ahí, el punto es que no sé cómo quitarlos.
<omikron4> newuser: no tendras windows instalado y lo uqe pasa es que no has podido entrar??
<omikron4> porque veo el sda1 activado
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, estas en gnome o en consola
<cossier> ?
<newuser> no tengo windows instalado
<newuser> a donde no he podido entrar?
<newuser> no entiendo nada
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier En GNOME, pero puedo abrir una Terminal
<omikron4> Gus81: en  los de nvidia tienes varias opciones, activa el que pone current (recomendado)
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, y la version es 11.04 ??
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Exacto
<mimecar> newuser: lo vas a tener un poco complicado
<newuser> x?
<mimecar> tienes solo 2 particiones en el disco
<mimecar> tendrás que redimensionar con gparted la primera
<mimecar> instalar windows, después recuperar el cargador de ubuntu
<newuser> como recuperar el cargador de ubuntu?
<mimecar> con el live cd ,
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, bueno yo tengo 10.10 pero en fuentes de software/programas puedes cambiarlo
<Onicev> Hola
<newuser> q es el live cd?
<mimecar> lo que usas para instalar ubuntu
<newuser> para redimensionar tengo q hacer el backup primero?
<omikron4> o bajandote el recovery, jejeje http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<mimecar> yo te lo aconsejaría
<Gus81> omikron4 si, tengo el recomendado, pero anda mal...
<Onicev> Tengo un problema con los controladores privativos de Nvidia. El sistema me dice que esta habilitado pero no se esta usando
<Onicev> ¿Como puedo solucionarlo?
<SadlyMistaken> wenas nuches a ttuuuudo el munnndo
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Listo, ya los eliminé.
<Onicev> Hola Sad
<newuser> tengo demasiado para hacer un backup
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, basta los desactives !!
<omikron4> jope con los nvidia.. yo tengo el gforce 6800 al principio no me va pero luego de activar los repositorios de drivers propietario me da la opcion de acrivarlo y va bien.. no se los demas... esta tarde va con nvidia e intel
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Oops, los eliminé.
<mimecar> newuser: si al final tienes algún problema con el redimensionado o la instalación de windows te puedes quedar sin datos
<newuser> x eso me voy a tener q seguir resignando
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, bueno no pasa nada en teoria
<mimecar> inicia ubuntu con un live cd y usa gparted
<Gus81> es raro porque cuando entro al sistema me entra la interface de unity, si no estuviese el driver me entra el gnome 2
<newuser> no tengo ningun live cd
<mimecar> descargalo
<mimecar> sin live cd no puedes redimensionar
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, has hecho un update?
<Onicev> Lo puedes descargar en la pagina oficial de Ubuntu
<Onicev> Lo quemas y lo instalas
<Gus81> pero me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando actualmente, como arreglo eso?
<cossier> Gus81, hay un botn que pone activalo!!
<omikron4> pos tal vez tengas que quitar el experimental nouveau Gus81
<Onicev> ¿Alguien sabe como se activan los controladores privativos de Nvidia tras una actualizacion de Ubuntu 10.10 a Ubuntu 11.04?
<Onicev> Hola gus81. Yo tengo el mismo problema
<newuser> les agradezco
<omikron4> Onicev: en synaptic controladores privativos?
<Gus81> cossier, esta en verde el boton, esta activado
<Onicev> La ventana de controladores privativos la tengo delante. Me dice que el controlador esta instalado y habilitado pero que no se esta utilizando
<cossier> Onicev, en Controladores adicionales deben aparecer alli!!
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Hey! Recuerdas que tuvimos un problema con xorg.conf en la versión 10.10, y fosco_ nos ayudó?
<Onicev> si. Lo recuerdo
<cossier> Gus81, entonces se estan usando!!??
<Onicev> Jejeje
<omikron4> yo tuve un problema y quite el xorg.conf y ya me funcionaba el nvidia pero como no estoy seguro no lo hagais
<Onicev> Tu lo solucionaste de aquella, yo no fui capaz
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Ahora estoy volviendo a tener el mismo problema ):
<Onicev> Jajajajjaa
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, has probado sin el xorg.conf??
<Onicev> Yo, gracias a Dios, esta vez tengo una resolucion decente
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Mil veces. En este momento estoy sin xorg.conf, y no detecta mi monitor.
<omikron4> esto me pone a mi en el  xorg.conf,,
<Onicev> Lo unico que queria era tan solo poner alguna de las mejoras visuales que vienen por defecto y que tenia antes
<omikron4> Section "Device"
<omikron4> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<omikron4> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<omikron4> EndSection
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Yo estoy en 1024x768, cosa que es demasiado grande para mí
<Onicev> por lo demas no me quejo esta vez
<cossier> omikron4, ponlo en pastebin
<JoseeAntonioR> Al parecer mi PC usa el driver VESA, pero no encuentro el específico para la tarjeta de video...
<omikron4> ya, peroo como era pequeño.. perdon no pasara mas
<Gus81> cossier, no, en la ventana de controladores adicionales me aparece habilitado (en verde) Controlador para Tarjetas Graficas Nvidia (Currant Version) [Recomendado]
<Onicev> Yo esta vez estoy en 1280x1024 pero por que se ha quedado asi. Se a lo que te refieres. Ese era mi problema la otra vez
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Al menos tienes la resolución que deseas!
<Gus81> cossier, pero mas abajo me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando actualmente
<omikron4> entonces edita el xorg.conf de la manera que me pone a mi.. pues seguramente te estara utilizando el nouveau
<cossier> Gus81, pero se te inician los graficos no??
<Onicev> Lo que pasa es que ahora me esta costando encontrar las diferentes ventanas de configuracion y demas cosas con este nuevo invento
<henry_aqp> buenas con todos
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Pero que verifique si es que lo tiene instalado
<cossier> Gus81, estas en live CD???
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: si esta activado el recomendado es que esta activado pero parece que no lo utiliza
<Gus81> si, pero las ventanas corren en camara lenta, cuadro por cuadro
<SadlyMistaken> ¿Como sabré si mi portatil soporta Unity... no entiendo esas cosas de Tarjeta Video.. y tal?
<Gus81> tengo un Core i7 2.8 con 4 GB de RAM
<cossier> Gus81, no puedes usarlo jamas en live CD
<Gus81> placa de video Gforce GTS 250 de 1 GB...
<cossier> Gus81, estas en live CD no??
<omikron4> cossier yo lo utilizo en liveCD solo que en modo persistente
<Gus81> cossier, no lo estoy corriendo desde un live CD, lo tengo instalado en el HD
<henry_aqp> no puedo entrar a hotmail porque?
<k-milogars> lastima ubuntu que no volvera a regalar cd
<Onicev> Esto es desesperante. Cada vez que Ubuntu se actualiza se me descojona algo. ¿No pueden hacer las actualizaciones de modo que por lo menos se mantenga lo que tenias antes?
<JoseeAntonioR> Concuerdo con Onicev.
<SadlyMistaken> k-milogars porque dices eso?
<cossier> Gus81, has probado reiniciando el ordenador??
<k-milogars> la 11.04
<k-milogars> ya no se puede pedir de manera gratuita
<cossier> Onicev, tambien estoy de acuerdo contigo!!
<Onicev> Lo unico que busco, es que las ventanas tengan el "aspecto gelatinoso" cuando las muevo las abro o las cierro
<Gus81> cossier, si cuando instalo el controlador de video me pidio que reinicie la PC
<Onicev> Eso era algo que tenia que ver con compiz y que venia por defecto
<henry_aqp> alguien me ayude, no puedo ver mi correo en hotmail con f14
<cossier> Gus81, reinicia hombre y luego nos cuentas!!
<omikron4> pero Onicev has activado los efectos de escritorio?
<Gus81> cossier, ok, voy a reiniciar
<Onicev> ¿Como?
<Onicev> ¿Donde?
<Onicev> No lo encuentro
<omikron4> instala ccsm
<Onicev> Vale, ¿Como lo hago?
<mimecar> Onicev: no tienes que actualizar nunca cuando se hace el lanzamiento
<SadlyMistaken> k-milogars bueno, en 6 meses tienes otra nueva... no le veo para tirarse de los pelos..
<omikron4> sudo apt-get install ccsm
<Onicev> ¿Y como activo el controlador de video que "no se esta usando actualmente?
<mimecar> henry_aqp: eso no va en este canal
<omikron4> y te dira que se llama compiz settings manager o algo asi
<omikron4> le dices que sudo apt-get install el nombre que te da y ya tienes el manager de compiz
<Onicev> A ver si encuentro el Terminal ahora. Que es que todo ha cambiado de sitio.
<mimecar> Onicev: alt+f2, gnome-terminal
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Sólo presiona Ctrl+Alt+T.
<omikron4> Onicev: tendras que mirar el /etc/X/xorg.conf
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Onicev Es /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Onicev> Bien. Con ALT+F2 no pasa nada.
<Onicev> Con Control+ALT+T aparece el terminal
<Gus81> cossier, mejoro, ahora las ventanas corren un poco mas rapido, pero sigue el mismo problema... el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando actualmente
<Onicev> Me dice que no se ha podido localizar el paquete ccsm
<Onicev> Lo mismo me pasa a mi Gus81
<Onicev> Pero al menos mis ventanas no dan la lata
<JoseeAntonioR> A mi no me pasa eso ):
<cossier> Gus81, donde lo pone muestrame una imagen o un pastebin !!
<Onicev> Joer. Es que no han dejado nada en donde estaba antiguamente. La M que los P.
<Gus81> cossier, un segundo...
<mimecar> Onicev: usa gnome clásico
<JoseeAntonioR> Ya vuelvo, reiniciaré X.
<Onicev> Pero si gnome es lo que estoy usando
<xps17> hola acabo de instalar natty en un portatil, cuando quise aplicar efectos de compiz el unity desaparecio y no me deja hacer nada tengo el fondo de pantalla y el puntero solo
<mimecar> Onicev: no
<mimecar> estas usando los programas de gnome con unity
<Gus81> cossier, listo, tengo el screenshot, .png te lo mando?
<jamesjedimaster> compiz no funciona con unity
<cossier> Gus81, en imagebin o en imageshack
<xps17> hay alguna combinacion de teclasa para arrancar gnome
<Onicev> ¿Y como vuelvo a gnome clásico?
<cossier> !imageshack
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imageshack'.
<omikron4> xps17: mira a ver con control T a ver si por lo menos tienes terminal
<cossier> !imageibin
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'imageibin'.
<mimecar> Onicev: en la pantalla de login, antes de poner el usuario selecciona gnome clásico
<cossier> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<xps17> y tecleo gnome en terminal y listo
<omikron4> no compiz --replace
<xps17> ahora estoy en w7 en ubuntu no puedo hacer nada
<Onicev> O sea. Cuando arranco...
<mimecar> Onicev: en la pantalla de login
<Gus81> cossier, que es eso? yo toque la tecla de Print Scr... Sorry vengo de windows
<Onicev> Voy a reiniciar. Vuelvo en un rato
<cossier> !imagebin, Gus81
<kubot> Gus81: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<JoseeAntonioR> Volví. Con xorg.conf corre en terminal.
<Onicev> No me da ninguna opcion la pantalla de Login
<xps17> omikron4 compiz --replace solo?
<Onicev> solo tengo dos usuarios
<Gus81> cossier, ok, ahora la subo
<omikron4> xps17: tendras que activar el gestor de ventanas que tenias con compiz --replace o no se si es unity --replace
<mimecar> Onicev: cuando pulses un usuario y ANTES de poner el password
<omikron4> uno de los dos es xps17
<mimecar> en la parte inferior seleccionas el escritorio que se usará
<Onicev> A ver mimecar. En la parte inferior no sale nada de nada
<mimecar> estas en la pantalla de login?
<Onicev> ahora mismo no
<omikron4> Onicev: cierra sesion y cuando vaya a abrir tendras las opcioens
<xps17> ok voy a intentarlo, esta dando muchos problemas el unity vosotros como lo veis?
<mimecar> xps17: si no te convence usa gnome ckásico
<omikron4> xps17: algunos no lo usamos
<mimecar> Onicev: espera y subo una captura
<xps17> yo visto lo visto volvere a gnome
<Gus81> cossier, ok http://imagebin.org/151042
<cossier> Gus81, ok
<xps17> voy a intentarlo
<omikron4> xps17: pero hay que mentalizarse pues gnome sigue en la misma ruta
<mimecar> omikron4: pero se puede usar el sistema clásico, incluso en gnome 3
<xps17> omikron4 estoy pensando que ya intente abrir la terminal con control t y nada
<cossier> Gus81, abre una consola
<omikron4> hasta cierto tiempo mimecar, no?
<Gus81> Onicev, ahi subi la imagen, te sale igual?
<mimecar> no creo que sean tan suicidas de obligar a usar gnome shell
<xps17> no existe una convinacion de teclas antes de que arranque para eligir gnome?
<mimecar> xps17: en el login se hace
<xps17> no tengo login
<xps17> arranca directamente
<cossier> Gus81, y subelo al pastebin teclea este comando lshw -c display
<mimecar> pues tendrás que cerrar sesión y esperar que te salga la pantalla de login
<Onicev> Pues si. Salvo que a mi Nvidia me da dos opciones. Una la recomendada y otra la version 174 de drivers. Tengo escogida la recomendada
<Gus81> cossier, ok
<mimecar> Onicev: espera un momento que la máquina virtual tarda en arrancar
<Onicev> Voy a cerrar la sesion a ver que pasa
<Onicev> vuelvo en unos instantes
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Cómo puedo verificar que Ubuntu está usando el driver correcto?
<Onicev> No ha pasado nada de nada
<Onicev> estoy como estaba
<mimecar> Onicev: no te sale nada en la pantalla de login?
<Onicev> No
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, lo mismo teclea este comando lshw -c display
<Onicev> Solo user1, user2 y Otro
<mimecar> ya
<Onicev> No hay opciones
<Gus81> cossier, ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601489/
<mimecar> pero cuando seleccionas 1 usuario
<mimecar> te aparecen las opciones
<Onicev> No aparece nada
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Cuando te da a elegir entre los usuarios elige uno. Cuando aparezca el cuadro para introducir el password, abajo debe darte a elegir
<Onicev> me aparece el campo para meter mi contraseña
<omikron4> Onicev:  pero en la parte de abajo tienes las opciones de teclado y ademas el entorno que quieres usar
<JoseeAntonioR> Onicev Es abajo de toooda la pantalla
<Onicev> y aparte de eso no sale nada mas
<Onicev> ya
<Onicev> ya
<mimecar> esperar y pongo una captura
<omikron4> vamos que yo sepa ayer venia asi, no creo en la actualizacion de anoche lo cambiaran eso
<Onicev> Yo acabo de actualizar ahora
<omikron4> pero no han cambiado eso Onicev en la parte de abjo de la pantalla tienes esas opciones
<cossier> Gus81, en principio si esta usando el driver espera que te lo confirmo!!!
<Onicev> voy a volver a cerrar la sesion
<Onicev> y pasar el raton por la zona no sea que no salgan los iconos
<Onicev> Ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Gus81> cossier, JA! y entonces?
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, en una consola ejecuta es comando lshw -c display
<OMG_ESS> hola
<Onicev> Hola de nuevo.
<mimecar> Onicev: lo ves?
<Onicev> Pues si. Estaba... Muuucho mas abajo
<Onicev> Vamos. FUera de pantalla
<mimecar> en la parte de abajo de la pantalla :P
<Onicev> Bien
<mimecar> Onicev: http://imagebin.org/151044
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Me bota esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601490/
<Onicev> Como habilito ahora las cuestiones visuales
<mimecar> apariencia, efectos de escritorio
<Onicev> si
<Onicev> las ventanas tenian un aspecto "gelatinoso" al moverlas
<Onicev> solo pido eso
<Onicev> lo demas me sobra
<Onicev> Bueno, y habilitar tambien el driver privativo
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, tu tienes una intel y cual has dicho que es tu problema exacto??
<omikron4> mimecar: en apariencia ya no vienen los efectos de escritorio desaparecio la pestaña esa
<mimecar> omikron4: eso estaba viendo ahora
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, y el driver i915 y no se si hay mas versiones de esos drivers!!!
<Onicev> Ahi es donde los sacaba yo antes
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier No reconoce mi pantalla, y por lo tanto no puedo modificar la resolución. Me he quedado en 1024x768, y necesito usar 1280x1024
<OMG_ESS> con xrandr lo puedes poner
<SergioMeneses> saludos -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES todos invitados
<omikron4> para activarlos hay que instalar el compiz-setttings-manager
<Onicev> Y eso como se hace?
<Onicev> lo del compiz...
<joseluisls> buenas tardes comapñeros..tengo un problema serio con mi mac que le instale ubuntu todo estaba funcionando bien y ahora no me muestra nada en la pantalla, dio el sonido de que inicia pero no muestra nada en pantalla solo el fondo de ubuntu..ayuda porfavor
<cossier> Gus81, tu tarjeta grafica es reciente no??
<omikron4> sudo apt-get install csm y mira a ver que te da Onicev
<Gus81> cossier, si
<Onicev> Me da que no encuentra el archivo
<Gus81> cossier, unos 6 meses...
<Onicev> Ya lo hice antes
<mimecar> joseluisls: ¿que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<Gus81> cossier, es una Gforce GTS 250 1 GB RAM
<omikron4> pero a mi me dio la solucion ahora te digo Onicev
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses Leyendo la descripción, todavía dice 10.10
<joseluisls> mimecar, le instale la 11.04
<SergioMeneses> joseluisls: o.o
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<joseluisls> si toditas...estaba funcionado bien, pero ahora ya no me muestra nada en pantalla
<Gus81> cossier, si elimino el controlador y lo vuelvo a instalar se arreglara?
<mimecar> SergioMeneses: la última semana de charlas fue en Febrero verdad (mas o menos)
<cossier> Gus81, pon en pastebin la salida de este comando cat etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: listo! 11.04 grax por el aporte hermano
<mimecar> joseluisls: ¿que ha cambiado en el sistema para dejar de ir?
<Gus81> cossier, enseguida
<cossier> Gus81, es este cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Onicev> Supongo que todo ha cambiado
<SergioMeneses> mimecar: en ingles
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses Por nada!
<joseluisls> mimcar> solo dejaron metido un dvd cuando se apago y luego aparecio ese problmea
<omikron4> Onicev: udo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mimecar> las de castellano se cancelaron al final?
<omikron4> sudo *
<mimecar> joseluisls: no te sale nada en la pantalla?
<joseluisls> nada
<Onicev> Ahora si va. Al menos reconoce la orden
<SergioMeneses> mimecar: se... ahora se aprovecha es la open week
<Onicev> A ver que pasa cuando termine
<mimecar> ok
<Onicev> Gracias Omikron4
<omikron4> Onicev: y despues ve a sistema preferencias administrador de compiz
<joseluisls> mimacar> me sale solo el fondo de pantalla de ubuntu y empezo con el sonido de que cargo el sistema..pero no muestra nada
<Gus81> cossier, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601493/
<mimecar> llegas al login?
<Onicev> Bien. Ya retiemblan de nuevo
<Onicev> Ahora la pregunta es: He entrado con Gnome de toda la vida. Si cambio a lo del Uniti, Se sigue manteniendo el tembleque?
<Onicev> ¿Que gano con lo del Uniti?
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier No hay más versiones?! Ahora cómo hago que funcione?!
<mimecar> no se si unity te permite configurar eso Onicev
<omikron4> no, Onicev
<Onicev> De acuerdo entonces. Me quedo sin el Uniti y que le den
<Onicev> No se que ventajas tiene ese nuevo invento
<omikron4> es que parece ser que unity es una mas de las opciones de compiz que anula las demas Onicev
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, prueba en consola xrandr --mode 1280x1024 o la resolucion que quieras !!
<mimecar> Onicev: para pantallas táctiles o netbooks aprovecha mejor la pantalla
<Onicev> Vale. Lo mio es un monitor de sobremesa. Y los dedazos solo los pongo encima cuando tengo que machacar algun insecto. No me sirve de nada el Unit
<Onicev> i
<mimecar> ahora todas las versiones de ubuntu tienen la misma apariencia
<cossier> Gus81, abre la consola y renombra el xorg.conf asi sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<henry_aqp> me cambie de win7 a linux pero ahora no puedo ver mi mail en hotmail, ayuda
<cossier> Gus81, luego desactivas el driver , reinicias y luego lo vuelves a activar !!!
<omikron4> henry_aqp: entra a traves de firefox a hotmail hasta que te pongas un gestor o el amsn
<henry_aqp> tengo firefox 4
<henry_aqp> amsn es no lo intente probando
<omikron4> algun problema con firefox 4 henry_aqp, entra desde ahi, pon hotmail y buscas
<Gus81> cossier,  no me deja
<omikron4> y entras con tu cuenta, henry_aqp
<joseluisls> <mimecar> esta aun ahi .,,
<henry_aqp> si amsn puede ser
<cossier> Gus81, primero cd /etc/X11
<henry_aqp> instalare amsn
<sergio__> Hola
<omikron4> henry_aqp: pero siempre puedes entrar a traves del navegador
<mimecar> joseluisls: de momento si
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Hago pastebin?
<Gus81> cossier, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601496/
<sergio__> disculpen, si instalé un programa por consola..
<henry_aqp> por el navegador no puedo
<sergio__> y quiero correr la interfaz visual, que comando debo usar?
<joseluisls> <mimecar> pues si ..tienes idea que pudo haber pasado , te comentaba que me pidio el usuario y el pasword y entra , se escucha el sonido de ingreso pero no muestra nada en pantalla
<sergio__> en Kubuntu..
<cossier> Gus81, primero cd /etc/X11
<omikron4> jajaja Gus81hombre claro que no existe porque esta en oitra ruta
<mimecar> cuando pongas el usuario, selecciona gnome clásico
<xps17> los cambios echos en modo grafico seguro se traspasan despues al arranque normal?
<mimecar> o gnome clásico sin efectods
<sergio__> en la guia que estoy leyendo dice: ./wepcrak
<Gus81> Uff, ahi voy
<omikron4> xps17: los cambios que hagas permanecen
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601497/
<mimecar> sergio__: el nombre de ese programa no tiene buena pinta
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, has probado el comando xrandr
<cossier> ??
<henry_aqp> instalando amsn
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Sí, ahí está el resultado
<Gus81> tampoco existe etc/x11
<cossier> Gus81, cd /etc/X11
<joseluisls> <mimacar> no se si al fin leiste mi mensaje?
<sergio__> mimecar: hola, ¿por qué lo dices?
<mimecar> "wepcrack"
<mimecar> un programa para robar wifi a los vecinos
<sergio__> si exacto..
<henry_aqp> se puede instalar gnome 3 sobre f14 con 512 de ram
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, si subelo
<henry_aqp> ???
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601497/
<sergio__> lo escribí mal..
<omikron4> sergio_ hay progrmas que son de terminal y no tienen porque ser graficos
<sergio__> pero según la guia..
<Onicev> Una ultima cuestion... por hoy (que ya son muchas emociones para mi) si no es mucho pedir. ¿Como se habilita la aceleracion de hardware en VM Virtual Box?
<sergio__> este si es grafico..
<sergio__> y segun debo introducir el comando ./wepcrack
<mimecar> Onicev: activalo en la configuración de la máquina virtual
<omikron4> cual es la aplicacion sergio_?
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, prueba xrandr a secas sin ningun parametro
<dannyLopez68> como apago el Pc desde la terminal sin ser sudo?
<Onicev> ¿Donde esta esa Configuracion?
<mimecar> dannyLopez68: si sudo no puedes
<sergio__> para que salga la interfaz grafica.. y de hecho hay unas capturas de pantalla del mismo...
<cossier> dannyLopez68, prueba halt
<sergio__> omikron4: WepCrack
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: como se apaga entonces desde el menu?
<Onicev> Ya lo he visto
<mimecar> menú de gnome, apagar
<cossier> dannyLopez68, mimecar tiene razon
<omikron4> dannyLopez68: si que se puede.. ahora te lo digo
<Onicev> tengo que cerrar la maquina para poder acceder a alla
<Gus81> ahhh ahora si, era con la X mayuscula... :S
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601501/
<omikron4> dannyLopez68: pn esto en el terminal..  gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<mimecar> omikron4: donde han metido la activación de los efectos ahora?
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, es una laptop o desktop/sobremesa  ??
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Desktop. Dell Optiplex GX260
<Gus81> cossier,  hecho, renombrado a xorg.conf.bak
<omikron4> mimecar: has de instalar el compizconfig-settings-manager
<joseluisls> amigos aun no puedo encontrar una solucion a mi mac con ubuntu , ya que no me muestra nada en pantalla
<cossier> Gus81, ahora lo otro quitar, reiniciar y volver activar los drivers!!
<mimecar> joseluisls: ya has hecho el cambio que te he dicho en el login?
<dannyLopez68> omikron4: gracias y para kde?
<Onicev> Tengo habilitada la aceleracion de hardware en la maquina, pero en el sistema operativo me dice que no es verdad. ?¿Como es posible eso?
<omikron4> ahi me pillas, dannyLopez68 si ya soy nuevo en el tema de linux(solo dos años y medio) en kde una semana
<joseluisls> <mimecar> me dejo ingresar bien con modo seguro, pero no se si al reiniciar se corrige el error
<mimecar> se usa el último modo que seleccionas
<cossier> JoseeAntonioR, creo que no le sacaremos mas resolucion me temo mala suerte!!!
<Gus81> cossier, ok, voy a quitar y reinstalar los drivers
<JoseeAntonioR> cossier Pero en el 10.10 pasó lo mismo, decía lo mismo y no recuerdo cómo lo arreglé!
<Onicev> Bueno. Lo dejo por hoy. Muchas gracias por vuestros consejos y ayudas. Ha sido un placer, y espero no haberos molestado en exceso.
<Onicev> Saludos
<Onicev> Bye
<Gus81> cossier, hecho, reinicio
<Gus81> cossier, ok
<Gus81> cossier,  uff se me rompio la interface grafica... :S
<sergio__> alguien podría decirme que comando se debe usar para activar la interfaz grafica de una aplicacion desde la consola con kde?
<mimecar> sergio__: ¿seguro que tiene interfaz gráfica?
<cossier> Gus81, que paso se ve mas pequeña!!
<jamesjedimaster> sergio__: debes saber el nombre del comando, y lo ejecutas tal cual, por ejemplo el editor kate, lo ejecutas con kate
<xps17> hola he desistalado compiz y el escritorio sigue sin responderme solo se ve el cursor y el fondo, puedo reiniciar haciendo control alt supr y me sale el menu emergente con el boton secundario el resto no va nada
<mimecar> xps17: inicia gnome clásico
<Gus81> cossier, entro en gnome 2, la parte superior esta danada... (no tengo la ene)
<xps17> inicio en modo seguro
<xps17> desinstale el compiz
<Gus81> (enie)
<omikron4> xps17: si desinstalas compiz desinstalas el entorno pues es el gestor de ventanas
<xps17> y al arrancar normal me sigue sin funcionar
<cossier> Gus81, la ñ ??
<xps17> para desinstalar el unity como tengo que hacer?
<Gus81> see
<cossier> Gus81, reactiva los drivers !!
<omikron4> xps17: abre un terminal con contr t y pones synaptic y vuelve a instlaar compiz
<Gus81> en windows la hacia con Alt + n o con codico ASII, Alt + 164 pero no funciona nada...
<xps17> no desinstale compiz completo
<omikron4> xps17: cerrar sesion y abrirla con gnome clasico oubuntu clasico que esta en la parte de abajo de la panalla
<xps17> desinstale las opciones avanzadas
<xps17> csm o algo asi
<xps17> que no viene en natty por defecto
<JoseeAntonioR> Gus81 Tienes que usar Unicode. Para la ñ es Ctrl+Shift+F1
<JoseeAntonioR> pero no la tecla F1
<mimecar> xps17: es simple-ccsm
<xps17> si desinstale eso
<JoseeAntonioR> Gus81 Perdón, un error. Es Ctrl+Shift+uf1
<xps17> tengo una grafica nvidia 445m
<cossier> Gus81, puedes ir a la consola ??
<Gus81> cossier, un segundo, como era la direccion de bitmap?
<cossier> imagebin
<cossier> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151070
<Gus81> instalo el mismo?
<cossier> Gus81, si la version current
<Gus81> cossier, ok
<Gus81> JoseeAntonioR, gracias, funciono lo de la ñ...
<Gus81> ahora las ventanas corren como locas... pero sin el driver :S
<cossier> Gus81, creo que te pide reiniciar!!
<Gus81> cossier, no, todavia no lo instale, ahora va
<omikron4> Gus81: ahora es cuando tienes que activar la de nvidia.. por lo menos en el mio.. porque el experimental en el mio no rula bien
<cossier> Gus81, eso si qieres 3d completo claro !!!
<Gus81> cossier, claro, estoy instalando...
<Gus81> que es mejor Unity o gnome3 ?
<cossier> Gus81, gnome a secas como uso yo ahora
<mimecar> Gus81: de momento gnome 2.32
<mimecar> gnome 3 es experimental y puede romper el sistema
<Gus81> si, es mas estable... pero con Ubuntu 11.04 no se puede cambiar a gnome3, no?
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<Gus81> entiendo
<Gus81> me pide de reiniciar, ya vengo...
<cossier> 1
<Juest> hola
<Gus81> cossier, no hay caso, otra vez me sale que el controlador esta habilitado paro no se esta usando actualmente
<cossier> Gus81, abre una consola y pon esto glxgears
<cossier> Gus81, si salen tres ruedas va bien !! sino...
<OMG_ESS> a mi me salen !
<OMG_ESS> es opengl? ??
<Juest> si
<Juest> es el Mesa Gears
<Gus81> cossier,  el programa glxgears no esta instalado actualmente
<OMG_ESS> me va a 62.5 fps
<OMG_ESS> no está mal no?
<Souperman> Gus81, que problema tenes?
<Tarrasquero> ahesta remal
<Tarrasquero> esta remal
<OMG_ESS> uff mi grafica es integrada
<OMG_ESS> es malisma
#ubuntu-es 2011-05-01
<cossier> Gus81, en consola ejecuta este comando cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > xorg.log
<Gus81> Souperman, http://imagebin.org/151042
<Tarrasquero> 300 sigue siendo un minimo aceptable
<henry_aqp> tengo una cuenta en hotmail, pero ahora con linux no puedo acceder a ella?
<cossier> Gus81, y ponlo en pastebin
<OMG_ESS> henry_aqp: que navegador estás usando?
<Juest> cossier, Gus81: hay que instalar todo lo de mesa primero
<henry_aqp> firefox 4
<cossier> si el mesa-utils
<cossier> Gus81, en consola ejecuta este comando cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > xorg.log
<OMG_ESS> henry_aqp: y por que no puedes entrar?
<Tarrasquero> henry_aqp: mesa-utils proporciona glxgears
<henry_aqp> OMG_ESS firefox 4
<OMG_ESS> aja
<Gus81> cossier, ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601507/
<OMG_ESS> pero no carga se queda balnco hotmail o ke?
<omikron4> y no puedes entrar a la pagina de hotmail henry_aqp?
<henry_aqp> no carga
<OMG_ESS> borra tu configuraciń
<henry_aqp> estra a todas las paginas menos e esa
<Juest> dejalo unos momentos, tienes el internet bien configurado?
<Juest> es bueno?
<henry_aqp> pero cuando lo reinicio y entro con win7 normal entra
<Juest> eso, limpia tooda la configuracion
<Juest> o sino no uses firefox 4
<OMG_ESS> pero estás en ubuntu 11 no?
<Juest> yo no, en 10.10
<OMG_ESS> tienes algo que gusrdar de firefox 4?
<Juest> y en una vm
<OMG_ESS> le digo henry_aqp
<Juest> ah, jaja
<OMG_ESS> a ti te va mal tambien?
<Juest> nono, nada, y ademas no tengo ese navegador puesto
<Juest> uso chromium
<OMG_ESS> ok ok
<OMG_ESS> henry_aqp: si no teienes nada imporatante borra la carpeta .mozilla de tu perfil
<Souperman> Gus81, elimina los drivers de nvidia, reinicia el sistema, reinstala los drivers y reinicia, deveria solucionar el problema
<OMG_ESS> y vuelve a entrar
<Gus81> Souperman, ya lo hice
<henry_aqp> OMG_ESS lo hare
<Juest> y?
<cossier> Gus81, pastea el xorg.conf a ver
<omikron4> yo en la anterior instalacion me tuve que bajar los drivers de nvidia y ejecutar el archivo .run que baje y me funciono bien.. http://www.nvidia.es/Download/index.aspx?lang=es
<omikron4> aunque para instalarlo tieenes que salir de x y entrar en modo consola
<Gus81> cossier, http://imagebin.org/151072
<Souperman> Gus81, hace sudo nvidia-xconfig en una consola
<cossier> Gus81, tendras que editarlo
<Gus81> cossier, que lindo... :S
<cossier> Gus81, pulsa alt + F2 y pones gksudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Souperman> y reinicia las x
<OMG_ESS> hay alguna doc de como configurar xorg.conf
<OMG_ESS> ?
<Souperman> miles
<OMG_ESS> yo nunca uno que explique sencillo
<cossier> OMG_ESS, info xorg
<cossier> en consola
<MURGO> !xorg
<kubot> El servidor X es la parte de tu sistema que se encarga de la salida gráfica | Para reiniciar tu servidor X « sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart » en una consola
<MURGO> ja... creo que eso no esta actualizado...
<OMG_ESS> mm ok gracias
<Gus81> cossier,  no pasa nada... gksudo gedit /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<Souperman> Gus81, en una terminal corre >sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Gus81> Souperman, validation error, data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bakup
<Gus81> new x configuration file written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tarrasquero> Gus81: haz algo para ver si tienes conflictos
<Juest> como hago para configurar el Xorg?
<Gus81> Souperman, si, por lo que veo tengo muchos... :/
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> Gus81: haz eso^
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` | pastebinit
<Souperman> Gus81, borralos todos, y corre nvidia-xconfig de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> no se por que os empeñais en modificar el xorg a mano
<Tarrasquero> ya hace tieempo que el solo lo hace bien
<Juest> che, quiero editar el xorg a mano
<Souperman> con esta actualizacion no Tarrasquero tiene problemas con nvidia
<Souperman> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-11-04-update-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<Juest> y hay un generator para eso?
<Tarrasquero> Souperman: no todas las graficas aguntan esta interfaz
<Tarrasquero> es mas pesada
<Souperman> que?
<Souperman> O__o
<JoseeAntonioR> Tengo problemas con mi pantalla, al parecer no reconoce mi monitor, por lo cual no puedo cambiar la resolución de éste. Alguna sugerencia?
<Tarrasquero> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Juest> JoseeAntonioR: estas corriendo el sistema en una maquina virtual?
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest No, está instalado en mi disco duro.
<Tarrasquero> Gus81: como va?
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Después de hacer eso reinicio X, cierto?
<Tarrasquero> pues si, pero no garantizo nada...
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Está bien.
<Juest> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero: No pasó nada.
<Juest> entoces deberia detectar bien
<Souperman> JoseeAntonioR, podes llegar a cargar las x?
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman X si carga, el problema es que no reconoce mi monitor, por lo que no puedo cambiar la resolución, y me quedo atrapado en 1024.x768
<Juest> aver, cual es tu placa de video?
<Juest> capaz qe son los drivers
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest Intel 82845G/GL Integrated Chipset
<Juest> anda a buscar el driver para linux en intel
<Souperman> abri una terminal y escribi >xrandr -s
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest Ya está instalado.
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'` | pastebinit
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Puedo hacer pastebin manualmente, no es necesario instalar nada.
<Juest> y?
<Tarrasquero> como quieras...
<Tarrasquero> para mi es mas comodo ¬¬
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Para mí no :D
<Juest> a ver, proba otro monitor aver JoseeAntonioR
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601516/
<Juest> JoseeAntonioR: proba con otro monitor
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: modprobe intelfb
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest No tengo otro monitor.
<Juest> y?
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82845G+Graphics+Controller
<Souperman> JoseeAntonioR, ejecuta ">xrandr -s " en una terminal y despues ">xrandr -s <x_res>*<y_res>"
<Souperman> perdon el primero es sin modificadores
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero No me dio ningún output.
<Souperman> solo xrandr
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: entonces cargó bien
<Tarrasquero> reinicia
<Juest> como hago para qe los guest addons me ande
<Juest> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Sólamente X o todas la PC?
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: cargaste un modulo lo correcto es reiniciar
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Bueno, reiniciaré.
<karmalion> lol http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gnome3-packages-begin-trickling-into-ubuntu-11-10/
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Listo.
<Tarrasquero> como?
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Ya reinicié
<Tarrasquero> Y QUE?
<Tarrasquero> cof cof
<Juest> y? anduvo?
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: haz lo que dijo Souperman
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Juest No. Todavía no puedo cambiar la resolución.
<Tarrasquero> haz lo que dijo Souperman
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Perdí la conversación al reiniciar.
<Tarrasquero> xrandr
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman Qué debía hacer?
<Tarrasquero> y pegalo
<Tarrasquero> xrandr
<Tarrasquero> xrandr  y esto
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601518/
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: esa lectura es correcta o el comando se equivoca?
<Tarrasquero> maximum 1024 x 768
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero El comando se ha equivocado. Antes, tenía como resolución mínima 400x400, y como resolción máxima 2600x2800.
<Juest> estas frito entonces JoseeAntonioR
<Juest> no se
<Juest> multiples monitores quizas?
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest Tengo un solo monitor.
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: descarga el privatibo
<JoseeAntonioR> Tarrasquero Y cómo lo hago?
<Tarrasquero> !google intel grafica
<kubot> Desktop Boards — Tarjetas gráficas AGP 2/4X compatibles - sólo ...: <http://www.intel.com/support/sp/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-009010.htm>
<Souperman> JoseeAntonioR, que tarjeta de video tenes? estas seguro que intalaste bien los drivers? nvidia esta teniendo problemas
<Souperman> proba reinstalando los drivers de nvidia y ver si te reconoce el resto de las resoluciones
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman No tengo nVidia. Tengo Intel
<omikron4> Souperman: no es nvidia sino intel
<Souperman> ah... pues lo mismo, proba reinstalando los drivers
<Juest> si
<omikron4> por eso aunque lo active no se esta usando
<JoseeAntonioR> Souperman Juest Ya lo he hecho. Reinstalé xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Juest> anda a buscar el driver para linux en intel seguro estan actualizados
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: miraste en synaptic con intel?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Sí. Reinstalé xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fosco_> buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Hey! Recuerdas que me ayudaste a crear y modificar xorg.conf en 10.10?
<omikron4> pues te queda bajar el driver de la pagina que te di antes.. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Graphics&ProductLine=Desktop+graphics+controllers&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+82845G+Graphics+Controller
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Es para añadir repositorios y toda una cosa larga.
<henry_aqp> algun otro comando para bajar videos en modo consola como el youtube-dl?
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: algo haras mal porque yo lo puedo bajar
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Ya lo estoy descargando.
<omikron4> henry_aqp: sudo wget http://pagina del video en cuestion
<henry_aqp> gracias
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: de normal se debe ejecutar desde consola pero habiendo salido del servidor grafico.. es decir cerrar sesion y en vez de gnome u otro en modo consola y ejecutarlo desde ahi
<omikron4> aunque primero tendras que descomprimir
<Juest> JoseeAntonioR: y para el gdm
<Juest> o sea evita qe Xorg se vuelva a ejecutar
<Juest> eso es lo mejor
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuáles son los comandos para compilarlo?
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: dale permisos de ejecucion
<Tarrasquero> JoseeAntonioR: rmmod i950
<JoseeAntonioR> adentro de la carpeta
<omikron4> JoseeAntonioR: prueba primero ./configure
<JoseeAntonioR> Adentro de la carpeta hay un archivo llamado install.sh. Lo corro?
<omikron4> si no esta.. make && sudo make install
<Tarrasquero> omikron4: si es un .rum no valdra
<omikron4> corre el install.sh
<JoseeAntonioR> omikron4 Ya lo corrí
<omikron4> pero tienes que salir del grafico
<Gus81> voy mejorando, ahora me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando adecuadamente...
<omikron4> tienes que entrar en modo consola
<Juest> y para el X
<Juest> ok?
<Gus81> agregue informacion en el fichero xorg.conf
<Juest> detene la ejecucion del x
<Juest> ok JoseeAntonioR?
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest Un momento.
<Juest> antes de correr eso
<Juest> y aparte
<Gus81> automaticamente con el Nvidia X Server settings
<Juest> instalate el Midnight Commander
<Juest> Great Tool!
<tufrac> hola buen dia, he estado buscando y leyendo, solo quisiera saber su opinion, que ubuntu me recomiendan para un core i3 y 6GB de RAM, gracias espero no molestar :D.
<OMG_ESS> pues el último
<OMG_ESS> 11.04
<Juest> el ultimisimo ubuntu Desktop!
<OMG_ESS> tu procesador tiene 64 bits imagino
<Juest> y elegi x64
<Juest> amd-64
<OMG_ESS> ajá ese
<Gus81> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601527/ alguien sabe como solucionarlo
<Gus81> ?
<tufrac> que tal el 10.10 de 32bits
<tufrac> ?
<OMG_ESS> tufrac: has usado linux alguna ves?
<tufrac> sip
<OMG_ESS> cual es tu procesador?
<Juest> tufrac: de 64 querras decir
<Juest> a menos qe tu cpu sea x86
<OMG_ESS> si puedes usar 64 usalo es mucho más rápido
<tufrac> Core i3 de 3.2
<OMG_ESS> pero hay muchos así
<OMG_ESS> buscalo en la pagina de intel
<OMG_ESS> y nos pasas el link
<tufrac> ok
<tufrac> es este http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=48505
<OMG_ESS> ajá 64 bits
<OMG_ESS> tufrac: en ubuntu 11 puedes elegir gnome normal
<OMG_ESS> así que mucho mejor el 11
<OMG_ESS> si es que no te gusta unity
<tufrac> le diste al clavo, jejeje, ok, lo descargare entonces.. muchas gracias OMG_ESS
<omikron4> tufrac: pos cualquiera te ira bien, aunque bajate el de 64 bits
<tufrac> omikron4, si tengo programas para 32 que no tienen version para 64bits no los podria usar verdad?
<Tarrasquero> tufrac: lanza esto a ver → cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<omikron4> en ubuntu existen programas para 64 o 32 bits?
<OMG_ESS> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Te encuentras ahí?
<fosco_> si
<omikron4> es que soy progano en la materia
<omikron4> profano*
<OMG_ESS> hay algunos que no
<tufrac> vale, descargare el 11 de 64bits, gracias amigos, me han sacado de un lio.. :D
<OMG_ESS> pero la mayoría
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Recuerdas que me ayudaste en enero, para solucionar unos problemas con la resolución de mi pantalla?
 * omikron4 se va a dormir.. que tengo las orejas abiertas y hay que aplastarlas.. adeu
<fosco_> la verdad es q no
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Bueno. Estoy teniendo problemas con la resolución de mi pantalla, no puedo cambiarla. Me he quedado atrapado con 1024x768. He creado y modificado xorg.conf como lo hice en enero, pero no funciona. Qué podría hacer?
<OMG_ESS> JoseeAntonioR: has probado con xrandr ?
<JoseeAntonioR> OMG_ESS Sí, no funciona, porque no detecta a mi monitor.
<OMG_ESS> mmm ok
<luisjaime> buenas tardes
<OMG_ESS> buenas noches por aquí
<OMG_ESS> xD
<luisjaime> :D
<luisjaime> Realmente noches aquí también
<OMG_ESS>  :o
<luisjaime> necesito ayuda relacionada con la quema de peliculas en dvd me podrías dar la mano OMG
<OMG_ESS> en brasero no te funciona?
<luisjaime> Utilizo generalmente el k3b, pero también tengo el brasero sin embargo quemo la pelicula, que está en mpg y al intentar reproducirla el dvd dice que hay error
<JoseeAntonioR> Hay alguien aquí que sepa modificar xorg.conf?
<OMG_ESS> yo tengo que aprender
<JoseeAntonioR> Necesito modificar xorg.conf para que pueda reconocer mi pantalla, y por consecuencia poder modificar la resolución
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: no conservas el sistema anterior?
<fosco_> o al menos su archivo xorg.conf?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Actualicé a 11.04 y me borró eso ):
<fosco_> no hiciste copia?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ No pensé que me iba a pasar ésto.
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta: hay alguien aqui que haya compilado un kernel en ubuntu?
<OMG_ESS>  :|
<luisjaime> OMG la respuesta de "yo tengo que aprender" ¿era para mí?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Y no se puede crear uno y modificarlo en 11.04?
<OMG_ESS> sí se puede
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: si, igual q lo hiciste la otra vez
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ El problema es que no recuerdo cómo lo hice
<OMG_ESS> lo más raro es que no te lo reconoce
<fosco_> primero genera un archivo de configuracion con sudo X -configure :1
<JoseeAntonioR> OMG_ESS Eso era para mí?
<OMG_ESS> ajá
<JoseeAntonioR> OMG_ESS Opino lo mismo.
<luisjaime> (?)
<OMG_ESS> debes intentar primero intentar que lo reconozca
<gkahn> tengo el siguiente problema: necesito el archivo lib64qt4-devel o su similar para escritorio gnome, pero no doy con el...
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Listo.
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: ahora editalo con gedit xorg.conf.new
<luisjaime> cómo?
<fosco_> busca la section monitor y le añades los valores de vertrefresh y horrefresh de tu monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Con gksudo, porque sino no me deja editarlo
<OMG_ESS> luisjaime: no
<fosco_> cierto, gksudo
<OMG_ESS> luisjaime: has probado brasero?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Me ha puesto como si tuviera 3 monitores: Monitor0, Monitor1 y Monitor2
<fosco_> gkahn: libqt4-dev
<luisjaime> OMG: voy a hacerlo, sin embargo el compu los lee sin problemas, el aparato de dvd es el que no lo reconoce
<gkahn> gracias fosco_ por tu respuesta, veo enseguida
<OMG_ESS> pero ya lo hiciste=?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Me aparece como si tuviera 3 monitores
<luisjaime> OMG: voy a volver a quemar con brasero
<OMG_ESS> ok
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: modifica el monitor0
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ HorizSync y VertRefresh, cierto?
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS:  me diceque le falta  /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmplex.so
<fosco_>         HorizSync 28-80
<fosco_>         VertRefresh 43-60
<fosco_> eso mismo pero con tus datos
<Juest> buenas: estoy teniendo problemas con los guestaddons, saben algo?
<luisjaime> OMG: pero he intentado instalarlo y no pasa nada
<OMG_ESS> qué ubuntu tienes=
<Juest> y ademas cuale es el comando de el genome mixer?
<OMG_ESS> ?
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: de hecho no he podido instalar esta librería
<Juest> y el pulseaudio no me andabien
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: tengo el 10.04 actualizado
<OMG_ESS> osea 11 ?
<OMG_ESS> o 10.10?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Con nueve espacios adelante o con un tab?
<fosco_> tab
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: 10.04 con las actualizaciones normales
<OMG_ESS> ok
<OMG_ESS> en el software center lo instalar?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Ya lo guardé. Le hago pastebin para que lo revises?
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: (?)
<OMG_ESS> lo intentas instalar desde software center?
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: lo intenté con aptitude pero no lo encuentra, dice que hay programas que lo nombran pero no existe en los repos
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: voy a verificar nuevamente
<Juest> como hago qe el demonio del xscreenserver ande como root???
<Juest> y como hago para cambiar la configuracion de xlock??
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Ya lo guardé. Le hago pastebin para que lo revises?
<Juest> eu
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: no definitivamente no funciona, no me encuentra la librería, ya instalé gstreamer-tools y otros pero no
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: no es necesario, ahora colocalo en su sitio: sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OMG_ESS> bueno de librerias yo no se nada
<Juest> eu. yo no encuentro xorg.conf
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: el asunto es que se queja de que hace falta la librería pero no se la puedo instalar
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: por esa razón uso k3b
<OMG_ESS> y con eso no te va bien?
<OMG_ESS> has buscado en documentación a ver? si hay une explicación?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Listo. Reiniciaré X
<newuser> alguien conoce qsampler?
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS: hace un tiempo, en este momento no. No encuentro la página oficial de brasero
<luisjaime> OMG_ESS:  ya la encontré
<newuser> alguien conoce Qsampler!?!?!
<luisjaime> ¿Alguien me podría decir cómo instalar unas librerías que necesita el brasero para quemarme un dvd?
<fosco_> luisjaime: sudo apt-get install libreria
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ No funcionó! Se colgó a los 10 segundos
<luisjaime> gracias fosco_ pero me dice que no la encuentra
<Juest> como hago para que el demonio del xscreenserver ande como root???
<granjero> hola, ando con problemas para hacer un apt-get upgrade. Hace unos días tecleé por ssh el siguiente comando  " nohup apt-get upgrade -y &" luego hice un poco de orden en unos bakups y di exit me dio un cartel como que había procesos en marcha di exit de nuevo y salió
<granjero> hoy me logueo y me dice: 41 packages can be updated.
<granjero> 17 updates are security updates.
<granjero>  Le doy upgrade y no hace nada
<granjero> me dice que esta otodo ok
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ No funcionó lo que me dijiste ):
<fosco_> JoseeAntonioR: dio error?
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ No, se colgó, y sólamente podía mover el mouse.
<fosco_> veías la flecha?
<Gus81> como era la web de imagebin?
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Gus81> ahi esta
<Gus81> a ver quien me ayuda con esto por favor, estuve todo el dia!!
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151086
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Qué flecha?
<Gus81> alguien sabe como solucionar lo del video??
<OMG_ESS> que te sucede Gus81?
<OMG_ESS> no ves videos ?
<Gus81> nono, lo del driver de video
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151086
<Gus81> ves, me sale que el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando adecuadamente
<Gus81> al mover las ventanas se me traba todo el video
<Gus81> ademas ya encontre un bug en unity... :S
<OMG_ESS> uno solo?
<OMG_ESS> xD
<Gus81> jaja por ahora...
<Gus81> con el amsn
<Gus81> cuando minimizas a la bandeja se caga...
<aguitel> con unity hay que limnpiarse el orto
<Gus81> OMG_ESS, te fijaste la imagen?
<Gus81> aguitel, si ya se, yo quiero gnome3 pero me dijeron aca que es muy inestable en ubuntu 11.04
<aguitel> Gus81, yo lo instale y sali rajando nuevamente para el gnome clasico
<aguitel> ademas de las piruetas que hay que hacer para desinstalarlo
<aguitel> lo mejor es seguir con 10.04
<aguitel> es la mas estable
<aguitel> hay actualizaciones de seguridad
<aguitel> y si quieres lo nuevo lo instalas de ppa
<Juest> eh, yo tengo 10.10 y me mande cagadas con gnome3-session y gnome-shell
<Juest> y encima el gnome medio no anda bien, alguien sabe?
<aguitel> en taringa hay ayudas
<aguitel> que es gnome medio
<Gus81> si me parece que lo vuelo e instalo la 10.04
<Juest> nada, va una como entre eso
<aguitel> Gus81, para probar gnome3 hay que ir a fedora
<Juest> gnome, medio no anda bien *
<Juest> tipo se cago el gnome entero
<Gus81> aguitel, creo que la version de fedora que viene con gnome3 es la 15 y sale en unos 25 dias mas o menos
<aguitel> hay una beta
<Juest> eh
<aguitel> el tema que pasarse a fedora es otros comandos digamos como otro idioma
<aguitel> y yo por lo menos ando como un pez en 10.04
<Gus81> aguitel, ya se pero lo que estoy buscando es un sistema que me de estabilidad, una ves que tenga todo estable si puedo montar una PC virtual con virtualbox y probar otras distros
<Juest> aguitel, sabes algo de eso? es qe se me pudrio el gnome por haber metido gnome3-session y gnome-shell
<Juest> Gus81: yo actualmente tengo un virtualbox con ubuntu 10.10
<aguitel> Juest, en google hay un ppa purge
<Juest> si, ESTO NO ES PPA
<Juest> lo baje del archivo del ubuntu
<aguitel> Juest, y como lo instalastes
<aguitel> de que archivo
<Gus81> Juest, y que sistema tenes instalado en el HD?
<Juest> windows xp
<Juest> eso es el host
<aguitel> Juest, ahora estas en xp?
<Gus81> je
<aguitel> juira
<aguitel> juira bicho
<Juest> si, y tengo el ubuntu corriendo aca sobre xp
<Juest> con el virtualboxç
<aguitel> eso es de locos
<Juest> con el virtualbox
<Juest> si mas o menos
<Juest> laburo chino
<aguitel> es como rascarse la cabeza con el pie
<Juest> jajaj
<Juest> algo asi
<aguitel> larga xp
<Juest> ????
<aguitel> o particiona tu hd y mandate en el espacio libre con ubuntu
<Gus81> bueno al final alguien sabe como solucionar lo del driver de video?
<Juest> te cuento qe soy win user
<aguitel> Gus81, yo no te segui desde el principio
<aguitel> Gus81, que driver buscas
<Gus81> aguitel, http://imagebin.org/151086
<Gus81> mira lo que me sale
<Juest> no puedo volar el xp , el hdd ya esta particionado
<Juest> y el ubuntu lo meti en una vm con 10 gb de hd
<Juest> dinamico
<aguitel> 'gusreiniciastes?
<luisjaime> Vuelvo a plantear una inquietud: ¿Cómo hago para quemar una pelicula que tengo en avi o mpg y que se reproduzca en el dvd?
<aguitel> Gus81, reiniciastes?
<Nahuel_> che q les parece la nueva version del ubuntu?
<luisjaime> Brasero no es opción pues me pide unas librerías que no se cómo resover
<Juest> yo no lo probe
<Juest> estoy en 10.10
<Gus81> Juest, yo vole el windows 7 y todas sus particiones, previamente me compre un HD externo de 500 GB y guarde toda la info jeje
<jkarlos> luisjaime, no has pódido instalar brasero_
<jkarlos> ?
<Gus81> aguitel, si, estuve probando cosas todo el dia
<luisjaime>  l
<luisjaime> jkarlos: no
<Gus81> reinicie varias veces
<aguitel> Gus81, haz en consola:sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<jkarlos> de donde lo instalas
<aguitel> Gus81, luego haz: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Juest> aguitel: oime, el xp por un lado y el vm: ahi esta el ubuntu
<luisjaime> jkarlos: de los repositorios, en este momento lo desinstalé y tengo el código fuente pero cuando le doy ./configure me sale
<luisjaime> jkarlos: No package 'gstreamer-0.10' found No package 'gstreamer-interfaces-0.10' found No package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' found  Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you installed software in a non-standard prefix.  Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BRASERO_GSTREAMER_CFLAGS and BRASERO_GSTREAMER_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config. See the pkg-config man page for more de
<aguitel> Gus81, con este ultimo comando se te forma el archivo xorg.conf
<aguitel> Gus81, luego reinicias
<aguitel> Gus81, me seguis?
<jkarlos> trata de instalarlo desde el centro de software, que version de ubuntu tienes?
<Gus81> jkarlos, lo instalo de sistema / controladores adicionales
<luisjaime> jkarlos: tengo la 10.04 con las actualizaciones normales
<Juest> aguitel: como veo, edito el xorg.conf? yo no lo pude encontrar en /etc/x11/
<Gus81> aguitel, el primer comando que hace, descarga e instala de nuevo el driver?
<jkarlos> luisjaime, trata de instalarlo desde el centro de software
<aguitel> Juest, hay driver que no usan xorg
<Gus81> jkarlos, 11.04
<luisjaime> jkarlos: ya lo hice y me pide las mismas librerías
<Juest> ah
<jkarlos> deberia resolver las librerias automaitcamente. cuales te pide?
<Juest> eh, y porqe no me anda correctamente los guestadditons del virtualbox???
<luisjaime> jkarlos: gstreamer-0.10' found No package 'gstreamer-interfaces-0.10' found No package 'gstreamer-plugins-base-0.10' found
<aguitel> Gus81, si
<luisjaime> jkarlos: pero tal parece que están instaladas, puesto que le doy whereis gstreamer y me responde que en  /usr/lib/gstreamer
<jkarlos> luisjaime, ejecuta esto desde la terminar (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restrictec-extras
<Juest> aguitel: porqe no me anda correctamente los guestadditons del virtualbox???
<luisjaime> jkarlos: listo
<Gus81> aguitel, uff me equivoque, ejecute primero el sudo nvidia-xconfig y ahora me hizo un backup del xorg.conf
<luisjaime> jkarlos: ... instalando ....
<Gus81> aguitel, ejecuto el primero, no importa?
<jkarlos> luisjaime,  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gus81> aguitel, mira que es 64 bits
<luisjaime> jkarlos: listo instaladas,  doy ./configure y sigue saliendo el aviso
<luisjaime> jkarlos:  ¿instalo desde los repos?
<jkarlos> instalalo desde el centro de software, luisjaime
<jkarlos> si desde los repos
<luisjaime> jkarlos: voy ...
<Gus81> aguitel, estas?
<jkarlos> o desde consola, sudo apt-get install brasero
<Juest> aguitel: ese gnome lo habia instalado desde la repo de ubuntu
<aguitel> Gus81, volvi
<Juest> apt-get install brasero -reinstall
<Juest> hace eso
<Juest> con sudo adelante
<Gus81> aguitel, ok
<luisjaime> jkarlos: voy a intentar grabar, ya te cuento ...
<aguitel> Gus81, haz en consola:sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<jkarlos> ya se instalo? luisjaime
<Gus81> aguitel, ok
<luisjaime> jkarlos: si ya está instalado
<luisjaime> jkarlos: ahora salió un cuadro de diálogo que nunca había salido :-)
<Gus81> aguitel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601551/
<jkarlos> luisjaime: y q dice?
<juanqui> hola, como elimino la contraseña que me pide a cada momento para instalar un programa?
<juanqui> no quiero que me la pida mas
<aguitel> Gus81, perfecto no hay errores
<aguitel> Gus81, luego haz: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<luisjaime> jkarlos: opciones de video, velocidad de grabación ...
<luisjaime> jkarlos: tengo un dvd -rw con algo grabado previamente, será que tengo que formatearlo?
<Gus81> aguitel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601553/
<Juest> juanqui: #ubuntu-ar
<aguitel> Gus81, luego reinicias
<jkarlos> luisjaime, ya eso son opciones para la gravacion, lo que indica que la instalacion esta correcta, bueno amenos que ese dvd sea multiseccion tendras que usar uno nuevo
<Gus81> aguitel, ok reinicio y vengo
<aguitel> Gus81, ok
<Juest> aguitel: me ayudas?
<aguitel> Juest, no conozco nada de virtualbox
<Juest> uhhh
<jkarlos> que quieres hacer con virtualbox, juest?
<Juest> y el problema con genome?
<Juest> gnome*
<aguitel> no se que decirte
<Juest> jkarlos: aver mira arriba
<luisjaime> jkarlos: te agradezco voy a probar para ver si logro ver la peli en el aparato dvd
<luisjaime> jkarlos: bueno primero ver si la puedo quemar :-D
<Juest> jkarlos: porqe no me anda correctamente los guestadditons del virtualbox???
<jkarlos> que os estas virtualizando?
<jkarlos> y cual es tu host?
<Gus81> aguitel, sigue el mismo problema... :(
<morenowapo21> #valencia
<aguitel> Gus81, pon en consola:glxgears
<aguitel> Gus81, y glxinfo
<Juest> jkarlos: host: win xp guest: ubuntu 10.10
<Juest> uso virtual box 4.0.4
<luisjaime> jkarlos: ahora me dice que ocurrió un error interno
<Juest> jkarlos: eu
<luisjaime> jkarlos: Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency brasero-burn.c:1741) Session error : Ocurrió un error interno (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2839)
<Gus81> aguitel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601559/
<aguitel> Gus81, haz:sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Gus81> aguitel, ok
<jkarlos> juest, el oficial de sun o el OSE?, a mi generalmente me funciona todos los guestaddons sin problema, habilitaste algo de 3d cuando istalaste los guestaddons?
<luisjaime> jkarlos: viste lo que te escribí
<jkarlos> luisjaime, debes usar un DVD en blanco nuevo
<luisjaime> jkarlos: incluso si ya lo he formateado?
<Gus81> aguitel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601560/
<jkarlos> luisjaime: puede ser, intentalo con uno virgen
<Juest> jkarlos: uso el oracle
<Juest> le puse la capacidad 3d
<luisjaime> jkarlos: listo voy a ver (si tengo uno virgen)
<Juest> compiz no adna
<Juest> anda
<Juest> 64 mb gpu
<aguitel> Gus81, haz glxinfo y fijate al principio si tienes rendering
<Juest> y tengo una intel 915gm
<jkarlos> jest, pero las opciones del virtualbox, en si funcionan, hablo lo del modo fluido, pantalla completa, etc?
<Gus81> aguitel, Uff esto es la Matrix! :/
<aguitel> Gus81, y
<Juest> jkarlos: an
<Juest> jkarlos: este...
<Juest> jkarlos: no todo me funciona
<Juest> solo los guest addons
<Juest> lo de monitor si anda
<Gus81> aguitel, un segundo que no entiendo nada
<Juest> lo qe no anda es lo de carpetas y eso
<luisjaime> jkarlos: no, no tengo uno virgen
<Juest> la integracion anda
<Juest> pero esta complain
<jkarlos> juest, esa capacidad 3d esta en beta, puede tener fallos, lo instale una vez virtualisando xp y tuve que desistalarno, si quieres gozar de todas las caracteristicas de compiz te recomiendo instalarl ubuntu nativo nativo
<Gus81> aguitel, direct rendering: Yes
<Juest> dice
<aguitel> Gus81, haz:glxgears
<aguitel> Gus81, y dime cuantos frames cada 5 segundos te da
<Gus81> aguitel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601562/
<Gus81> lo tuve que cerrar porque se me colgo todo el video
<jkarlos> aguitel, cuanto es lo optimo?
<aguitel> Gus81, esta todo bien tus driver
<arp-off> usa ubuntu nativamente como corresponde
<aguitel> depende de la placa
<arp-off> es un desperdicio usar un sistema emulado
<Juest> (EE) VBoxVideo(0): Unable to determine whatever the virtual machine supports mouse integration - request initalization failed with return code -4
<Juest> ese es el error jkarlos
<Juest> y ademas
<Juest> es lo mismo apagar lo de 3d con el system ya instalado
<Juest> o tengo qe hacer upgrade?
<Juest> che
<Gus81> aguitel, entonces porque me sale esto http://imagebin.org/151086 creo que no deberia salir asi...
<jkarlos> apagar lo de 3d? a q te refieres?
<Juest> y bueno
<luisjaime> jkarlos: gracias por la ayuda, está quemando pero aún no he visto el resultado, sin embargo, tengo que retirarme.  Hasta pronto
<Juest> es qe tenes la capacidad de 3d
<Juest> y como funciona lo de multimonitor? sabes?
<aguitel> Gus81, esta todo bien en tu sistema ,para que no salga mas ese error haz: sudo apt-get remove --purge jockey-gtk
<jkarlos> si la quieres quitar, desistala los guestaddons e instalalos otravez sin la opcion de 3d
<Juest> oka dsp
<Juest> aparte la tengo andando
<Juest> y encima t
<Juest> necesito como es la configuracion del lilo
<Gus81> aguitel, ok, igualmente se me traban las ventanas... despues voy a probar ese comando, me tengo que ir a cenar, en un rato vuelvo, gracias!
<jkarlos> juest, si puedes presindir de unos cuantos gb mas te recomidendo instalar de forma nativa, el rendimiento no es ni cerca cuando virtualizas, sobretodo en el aspecto visual
<Juest> jkarlos: no puedo instalar ubuntu porqe esta particionada y ademas cero espacio
<Juest> igual no importa el aspecto
<Juest> me anda
<Juest> necesito para configurar lilo
<Juest> me ayudas?
<Juest> jkarlos
<jkarlos> bueno, como ponias tanto interes en compiz. pense que te interesaba mucho. primero define lilo, xD
<Juest> el sistema para bootear
<Juest> lilo
<Juest> LILO
<Juest> entendes?
<Juest> qe es mejor LILO O GRUB?
<jkarlos> aa ok
<jkarlos> ps ahi no se mucho, yo siempre me kedo con el que trae por defecto GRUP
<Juest> GRUB*
<jkarlos> si perdon
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest Hey! Acabo de hacer una prueba de hardware y me dice que está usando el driver nouveau... Cómo hago que use el driver Intel?
<Juest> no se
<Juest> aver
<Juest> proba en additionals drivers
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest No hay nada ahí
<Juest> :O
<Juest> no se
<Juest> aver
<Juest> proba a buscar paquetes
<arp-off> Hardware Adicional
<Juest> si ahi
<jkarlos> JoseeAntonioR: driver para que
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off Juest Dónde está eso?
<arp-off> igual Intel no me extrañaria.. tiene un soporte pesimo
<JoseeAntonioR> jkarlos Lo que pasa es que mi PC usa el driver de nouveau para el video, cuando debería usar el de Intel...
<arp-off> depende si el driver esta disponible en los repositorios
<arp-off> no siempre esta... y mas hablando de Intel
<jkarlos> tengo una intel HD nunca me preocupe por eso, como lo verifico?
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off Está como xserver-xorg-video-intel
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off Y el de Debug Symblos está como xserver-xorg-video-inteldbg
<arp-off> ok
<jkarlos> como verifico q driver estoy usando?
<arp-off> Hardware Adicional
<arp-off> o
<arp-off> Controladores de Hardware
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off Tengo Additional Drivers
<arp-off> bueno ahi
<Juest> arp-off????
<Juest> ah
<Juest> lol
<arp-off> lo tenes en ingles
<jkarlos> en Controladores Adicionales no me sale nada de intel, solo la terjeta wifi broadcom
<arp-off> jajajajaj
<Juest> sorry
<arp-off> si no te sale nada , es porque no la detecto
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off Yo tampoco tengo nada, cómo hago que la detecte?
<arp-off> yo si tengo
<arp-off> me figura la nVidia
<jkarlos> JoseeAntonioR, como hago la prueba?
<jkarlos> la prueva de hadware que hsisite
<arp-off> jkarlos
<Juest> proba reiniciando la pc JoseeAntonioR
<arp-off> pongan aca en el chat
<JoseeAntonioR> Juest La he reiniciado mil veces
<arp-off> esto:
<Juest> y
<arp-off> /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<Juest> che
<Juest> quiero sacarme el grub y poner liloç
<Juest> como hago?
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off bash: /exec: No such file or directory
<Juest> y aparte
<arp-off> lilo??
<arp-off> para que
<Juest> si
<arp-off> ?
<jkarlos> arplo mismo me sale ami
<Juest> yyy prefiero lilo
<Juest> grub nunca me gusto
<arp-off> JoseeAntonioR
<arp-off> escribi eso aca
<arp-off> el soporte de lilo es menor
<arp-off> grub2 es mejor
<Juest> quien es mas viejo? lilo o grub?
<arp-off> lilo puede dar problemas con el LBA o particiones grandes
<Juest> che
<jkarlos> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> um
<JoseeAntonioR> Unknown command.
<arp-off> ni te da el modelo
<arp-off> no te la detecta por eso
<arp-off> en controladores adicionales
<arp-off> no puede ofrecerte driver por ese motivo
<JoseeAntonioR> Mi tarjeta de video es la Intel 82845G/GL Integrated Chipset
<arp-off> ok
<jkarlos> tengo un procesador i3, esos van el video incluido
<Juest> prubeben aver qe les dice glxinfo
<JoseeAntonioR> glxinfo
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<arp-off> glxinfo no creo que ande
<TrueNhero> como actualizo desde el alternative cd?
<jkarlos> pero intel distribuye driver para win
<arp-off> Intel tiene driver para linux tambien
<arp-off> podes babarlo de su web
<arp-off> pero asi funcionan aveces...
<jkarlos> conoces del tipo de tarjeta q tengo?
<arp-off> jkarlos
<arp-off> es que no te detecta ni el modelo
<JoseeAntonioR> !google Intel 82845G/GL
<kubot> Descargar Driver de la tarjeta gráfica Intel(R) 82845G /GL/GE/PE ...: <http://es.kioskea.net/download/descargar-3306-driver-de-la-tarjeta-grafica-intel-r-82845g-gl-ge-pe-gv>
<arp-off> buscala por el ID
<jkarlos> viene integrada, solo dice que es un intel HD
<arp-off> jkarlos que pc tenes?
<arp-off> jkarlos eso no dice anda
<JoseeAntonioR> arp-off La mía también viene integrada
<arp-off> hay un monton de intel hd
<jkarlos> impirion 15R
<arp-off> a ver
<arp-off> una dell
<jkarlos> si
<JoseeAntonioR> Dell Inspiron 15R
<arp-off> un core i5
<jkarlos> si esa tengo
<jkarlos> no con un i3
<arp-off> ya te digo
<arp-off> dame un momento
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601572/
<jkarlos> eso me salio cuando ejecute glxinfo
<jkarlos> al parece uso driver MESA
<arp-> jkarlos
<arp-> te voy a pedir un favor
<jkarlos> dime
<arp-> da vuelta tu notebook
<jkarlos> claro
<arp-> y copiame el numero de serie exacto
<arp-> del modelo
<jkarlos> q busco?
<arp-> asi no le herramos
<arp-> esta en la etiqueta plateada
<jkarlos> kieres el service tag?
<arp-> lo dice la etiqueta plateada
<Juest> http://pastebin.com/subhJ4mZ
<arp-> el modelo
<Juest> esa es mi info de glxinfo
<TrueNhero> que es el comando %s
<jkarlos> la laptop es un Dell Inspirion N5010
<arp-> ok
<jkarlos> con eso tienes arp-?
<arp-> supongo que si
<arp-> ya te digo
<Gus81> aguitel,  ya vine...\
<Juest> TrueNhero: %s es una variable
<Gus81> aguitel, estas?
<TrueNhero> gracias Juest
<arp-> jkarlos
<arp-> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD
<Juest> gente estan????
<jkarlos> esa es la tarjeta?
<jkarlos> q uso
<Juest> che me ayudan con gnome?
<Juest> yo para correr gnome bien tuve qe ultilizar .desktop qe encontre
<Juest> porqe no me anda
<Juest> sino
<arp-> veamos
<Juest> eh
<Juest> arp-
<jkarlos> arp-: busco los driver del para ese modelo
<jkarlos> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Alguien puede ayudarme con mi tarjeta de video, Intel? Ya no puedo seguir con está resolución, es gigante!
<arp-> 4500MHD no tiene soporte oficial de Intel en linux
<arp-> Ubuntu tampoco ofrece drivers para 4500MHD
<arp-> segun su foro
<arp-> pero bueno, es algo obvio con lo pesimas que son las tarjetas Intel
<jkarlos> Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family
<jkarlos> esos driver me sirve no?
<arp-> creo que no
<arp-> segun el foro de ubuntu
<arp-> preguntan lo mismo
<jkarlos> q lio, y sabras exactamente el chipset de la web cam para esta laptop, ese es otro misterio
<arp-> jkarlos
<jkarlos> si
<arp-> /exec -o lsusb
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 03f0:3307 Hewlett-Packard
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 413c:8160 Dell Computer Corp.
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 413c:8162 Dell Computer Corp.
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 413c:8161 Dell Computer Corp.
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<jkarlos> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<Juest> jajaj
<Juest> mute
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601575/
<Juest> :P
<jkarlos> arp- esta en ese lick
<Gus81> aguitel, estas?
<arp-> 0c45:641d Microdia
<arp-> esa es
<jkarlos> pense q era la creative labs
<Juest> che
<Gus81> che no me aparece el gestor para descargar el driver de video
<Juest> me ayudan con gnome???
<Gus81> ejecute este comando
<Gus81> sudo apt-get remove --purge jockey-gtk
<Gus81> para que es?
<Gus81> eso me desinstalo el gestor?
<arp-> remover el paquete jockey-gtk
<Juesto> si y te borro la configuracion
<Juesto> ademas
<arp-> sudo apt-cache show jockey-gtk
<Gus81> q los pario... como lo instalo de nuevo?
<arp-> te va dar informacion del paquete
<arp-> sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<arp-> lo vuelve a instalar
<Juesto> apt-get install jockey-gtk
<arp-> con sudo
<arp-> ...
<Juest> eh
<Juest> pasate a root
<arp-> no
<arp-> usa sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> Me pueden ayudar con mi tarjeta de video, por favor?
<Juest> alguien probo a hacer que el demonio del xscreensaver ande cuando estas en root?
<arp-> no hay que comprar pc/notebook con tarjetas Intel
<arp-> es para dolores de cabeza
<arp-> siempre lo fueron
<Juest> el colmo
<Juest> tengo una intel 915gm
<jkarlos> arp, el presupuesto no daba para una ATI
<Juest> y tiene 128mb
<arp-> y bueno
<Juest> y 1080i me anda
<arp-> pero comprar una Dell es tirar el dinero tambien
<arp-> te cobran mucho mas por lo mismo
<arp-> que tenes en otra marca digna
<arp-> y encima podes darte el lujo por lo mismo que pagas a dell
<Juest> pero para second life o unity te baja la calidad
<Juest> che
<arp-> tenes una grafica AtI O NVIDIA
<Juest> alguno probo failsafe-x?
<arp-> ,sep
<arp-> Juest por?
<jkarlos> aunq esta intel me resolvia cuando tenia win7 hasta juegue Need for speed shiff
<Gus81> Juest ok gracias, ahora me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero no se esta usando actualmente
<Gus81> estuve todo el dia con esto
<Juesto> y?
<Juesto> apaga el qe estas usando
<arp-> jkarlos Intel nunca hizo graficas que valgan la pena
<Juesto> y reboot
<jkarlos> entiendo, pero para ser algo de bajo perfil me gusto su rendimiento
<arp-> ok
<arp-> jkarlos ok
<Juest> eh
<Gus81> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Gus81> Juest, http://imagebin.org/151094 mira...
<jkarlos> ejecute juegos como NFS Shiff, CoD Warefare, Gears Of wars,
<phillipe> buenas noches
<arp-> jkarlos si.. pero no le pidas milagros
<phillipe> buenas noches, ayer apareció un mensaje un mensaje en mi ubuntu para actualizarlo a la versión 11.04 y acepte. He tenido dos problemas: el primero es que al iniciar mi pc aparece lo siguiente, out of range hf30 70
<phillipe>                                                                                      uf 50 160?
<phillipe> Antes nunca aparecia.
<phillipe> el segundo incoveniente es que no puedo mover las ventanas, ni las aplicaciones, ni cerrarlas ni abrirlas.
<phillipe> bueno cualquier información les estaré muy agradecido.buenas noches, ayer apareció un mensaje un mensaje en mi ubuntu para actualizarlo a la versión 11.04 y acepte. He tenido dos problemas: el primero es que al iniciar mi pc aparece lo siguiente, out of range hf30 70
<arp-> jkarlos postia una consulta en el foro de ubuntu
<jkarlos> y Darksiders
<jkarlos> arp-, para que la consulta?
<arp-> sobre tu problema
<jkarlos> no trankilo, no me kejo del rendimiento actual. de hecho cambie a ubuntu para salir del vicio delos videojuegos y ponerme a programar
<jkarlos> mas enserio
<arp-> ok
<jkarlos> solo defiendo un pokito contra tu critica
<jkarlos> XD
<arp-> yo no hable de rendimiento
<arp-> dije...
<arp-> el soporte de Intel en linux.. siempre fue problematico
<arp-> segundo
<arp-> por el precio que dell te cobra una notebook con un video intel
<arp-> en otra marca digna (no culaquier cosa), me estoy comprando algo con una grafica ATI o Nvidia por ejemplo
<jkarlos> ook
<phillipe> alguien me puede ayudar?
<arp-> pero esta en la base del rendimiento comparado a tarjetas dedicadas a eso
<arp-> como nvidia o ati..
<arp-> pero tampoco te va dejar a pata para el uso promedio
<Thedemon007> phillipe, pastea el mensaje mejor
<Juest> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4158/dibujoefr.png <-- virtualbox: info del vm
<Thedemon007> pastea el mensaje de error
<jkarlos> philipe eso parece un error de resolucion del monitor
<jkarlos> intenta poniendo una resolucion menor
<Gus81> anyone can help me?
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151094
<Gus81> (spanish)
<jkarlos> Gus81 para espaniol entra en #ubuntu-es
<jkarlos> uff perdon. XD, pense q estaba en el de ingles
<Thedemon007> este es ubuntu-es
<jkarlos> jeje
<debsan> LOL
<Gus81> uff, pense que estaba en el de ingles yo tb... que boludo
<Gus81> jajaja
<Thedemon007> Gus81, creo q puede ser por tu xorg has el comando de los drivers nvidia q te reconfigura el xorg
<Gus81> ya lo hice... cual es sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Cómo uso el driver de Intel en vez de el de nouveau?
<Thedemon007> de donde me descargo el archivo zsync de ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Thedemon007> nouveau es para nvidia q yo sepa
<Thedemon007> si es ese comando Gus81
<JoseeAntonioR> Thedemon007 Por algún motivo mi PC lo usa.
<Thedemon007> pues desisntalar los nouveau
<Gus81> ya lo hice, no funciona... o sea funciona pero sigue el mismo error...
<Thedemon007> y reinstala los que quieres JoseeAntonioR
<Thedemon007> Gus81, pastea tu xorg a ver
<jkarlos> buecho chao, gracias
<Gus81> Thedemon007, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601587/
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se aun que pueda ser pastea el log del xorg a ver Gus81 esta en /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gus81> Thedemon007, hay 2, xorg.0.log y xorg.0.log.old
<Gus81> cual?
<Thedemon007> o Xorg.0.log
<Thedemon007> el Xorg.0.log
<Gus81> ok
<Thedemon007> la iso que uno se tiene q descargar para instalarse el 11,04 es ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso   ??
<Thedemon007> sirve para pc tamb no?? lo digo porq dice mac
<Juest> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4158/dibujoefr.png <-- virtualbox: info del vm
<Gus81> Thedemon007, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601589/ (bastante extenso)
<JoseeAntonioR> Ayuda! Ya me di cuenta del problema. Mi PC usa el paquete libdrm-nouveau1 en vez de libdrm-intel1, y eso causa que nada funcione al 100%!
<Thedemon007> Gus81, y que problema da ? es decir aparte de este aviso
<Thedemon007> JoseeAntonioR, desistala el libdrm-nouveau1 y reinstala el libdrm-intel1
<Gus81> Thedemon007, a parte de este aviso http://imagebin.org/151094 que me relentiza todo el video, las ventanas cuando las arrastro se mueven cuadro por cuadro
<alien-007> mi empathy no me da updates,,la vercion que tengo no me da opciones para guardar o no guardar conversaviones osea LOGS,,como podria agregar empathy a repositorios para obtener otra vercion
<alien-007> solamente guarda conversaciones y ya
<k-milogars> buenas
<k-milogars> una pregunta
<k-milogars> k necesito para crear una intranet
<Thedemon007> que raro Gus81 segun el log se estan cargando los drivers nvidia
<Souperman> k-milogars, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=que+necesito+para+crear+una+intranet+en+linux
<Gus81> Thedemon007, see...
<k-milogars> gracias
<Gus81> cual es la merjor y mas estable version de Ubuntu, 10.04, 10.10 o la que estoy usando 11.04?
<elvin> buenas noches
<elvin> alguien me puede ayudar con una pregunta?
<elvin> referente a formateo con windows teniendo linux
<k-milogars> elvin??
<elvin> si
<Thedemon007> Gus81, la mas estable es la 10.04 lts
<Thedemon007> Gus81, has este comando glxinfo | grep render
<Thedemon007> y pastea lo que sale a ver
<k-milogars> k kiere saber del formateo
<Gus81> Thedemon007, me recomendas que me pase a esa siendo que vengo de windows?
<Gus81> ok
<Gus81> Thedemon007,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601593/
<elvin> Bueno, lo que quiero saber es como hago para formatear con windows, teniendo linux, sin que el windows quite el GRUB de linux
<elvin> Al instalar windows, éste se apodera del arranque, sin dar opciones al otro sistema, como hago para solucionar eso??
<Thedemon007> Bueno no se es cuestion de si quieras lo ultimo con las ultimas actualizaciones o no Gus81
<magu42> !grub2 elvin
<kubot> elvin: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<Thedemon007> por lo q veo de la salida del comando todo bien al parecer tienes aceleración 3d y todo te anda los efectos no?
<elvin> ahorita lo veré.
<elvin> gracias.
<JoseeAntonioR>  Thedemon007 Si desinstalo el libdrm-nouveau1 se desinstalan todos mis programas, según Synaptic :S
<Thedemon007> Mmm y porq instalaste este driver??
<Gus81> Thedemon007, lo viste ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601593/
<Thedemon007> su Gus81 por lo q veo de la salida del comando todo bien al parecer tienes aceleración 3d y todo te anda los efectos no?
<JoseeAntonioR> Thedemon007 No lo hice.
<Thedemon007> JoseeAntonioR, los libdrm-intel1 estan instalado?
<Gus81> Thedemon007, si de hecho puedo entrar con Unity, ahi dice que si no estuviese instalado no entra Unity
<JoseeAntonioR> Thedemon007 Sí. Si desinstalo el de nouveau o radeon se desinstalan TODAS mis aplicaciones.
<Gus81> igual estoy con gnome 2 (clasico), Unity tiene algunos bugs todavia
<Thedemon007> Gus81, puedes intentar reinstalandolos o probar los nouveau
<Gus81> ya prove reinstalandolos, que son los nouveau?
<Thedemon007> Son drives libres para tarjetas graficas nvidia
<Gus81> Thedemon007, ahh si, los que dice que son inestables? ja!
<Gus81> funcionan?
<Thedemon007> Inestables ?? no no creo q sean inestables si funcionan y tambien dan soporte a aceleración 3d
<Gus81> Thedemon007, ok, ahora desinstalo e instalo los otros
<Thedemon007> JoseeAntonioR, pasame una imagen de cuando intentas desistalar los nouveau a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> Pero a mi me fastidian, no me dejan hacer nada con mi pantalla ):
<Thedemon007> Gus81 espera
<JoseeAntonioR> http://imagebin.org/151103
<kdexd> hola a todos
<kdexd> una sugerencia
<Gus81> Thedemon007, listo, aca dice soporte experimental 3D para tarjetas Nvidia
<Gus81> instalo ese?
<Gus81> aunque sea experimental?
<Thedemon007> espera Gus81
<Gus81> Thedemon007, ok
<Thedemon007> Anteriormente te slian unos drives nvidea 173 o algo asi ?
<JoseeAntonioR> A mí?
<Thedemon007> no a Gus81
<Juest> che
<Gus81> Thedemon007, no, ahora te hago un screenshot
<kdexd> una pregunta
<Juest> esta  compu virtual me da mucho quilombo
<Thedemon007> JoseeAntonioR, intenta reinstalar los intel igual a ver
<Juest> ayuda please
<Juest> aver
<Gus81> Thedemon007, http://imagebin.org/151104
<Gus81> Juest, suerte que es virtual, yo instale 11.04 en el HD y vole el Win7...
<Thedemon007> Gus81, ve a esta ruta etc/modprobe.d revisa los archivos q estan hay con un editor de texto
<Gus81> pero ya me estoy cansando, hoy estuve todo el dia con lo del video... no es por nada pero en windows le metes el driver y sale andando... JA!!
<Thedemon007> ve a ver si hay algo referente a nvidia o nvidia 173
<Gus81> Thedemon007, ok
<kdexd> una sugerencia
<kdexd> quien me ayuda
<Juest> y?
<Thedemon007> ?? kdexd
<kdexd> ola k tal Thedemon007
<kdexd> se puede en privado
<Thedemon007> Hola kdexd todo bien
<Thedemon007> que problemas te da con la maquina virtual kdexd ??
<kdexd> cual maquina virtual
<Gus81> Thedemon007, modprobe.d es una carpeta, contiene 10 archivos... una pregunta y si voy a la pagina de nvidia y me bajo los drivers de ahi no es mas facil?
<Thedemon007> Mmm tu no eres es Juest
<Juest> jajaj
<Juest> hola
<Thedemon007> Mm esos drivers de la pagina no son muy faciles de instalar prueba con los otros primero a ver
<Juest> Thedemon007: la vm me da esto: los guest additons no andan bien, ultra lento y tipo el gnome anda medio medio
<Thedemon007> Subele algo de memoria de video Juest
<Juest> bah, le puse 384mb
<Juest> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4158/dibujoefr.png <-- virtualbox: info del vm
<Juest> Thedemon007 lee eso
<Juest> el link
<Juest> le hice un snap de la info de la vm
<Juest> si
<Juest> eso si
<Thedemon007> no la memoria ram si no la de video
<Thedemon007> es de 64
<Juest> si me desconecto o algo es poqe me qede sin bateria
<Xago> hola....
<Juest> che, prefiero usar 64mb en vez de 128
<Juest> porqe  la max es 128
<Thedemon007> Y cuanto tienes en total de memoria de video?
<Xago> hice un pequeño cambio en mi laptop nueva...la dejé con Win7 y le cargué vbox....intentando compartir los archivos que están en Win7, ahora desde ubuntu....no veo realmente esas unidades lógicas ...me agrega sf_{dir compartido}
<Xago> pq ocurre eso?
<Gus81> Thedemon007, tengo 1 GB de video
<Gus81> Thedemon007, no puede ser que se desplacen cuadro por cuadro las ventanas...
<Gus81> en windows andaba bien
<Gus81> no se que pasa
<morfeo> que barbaridad, es normal que ubuntu natty me exige 701 megas de ram? es 64 bits
<Gus81> morfeo, a mi tb... es 64 bits
<Pancho> Cuales son las novedades de la 11.04? aclaro que no uso Unity
<Juest> xago, instalaste los guestadditions?
<Gus81> morfeo, los sistemas de 64 bits consumen mas memoria que los de 32
<morfeo> pero relativamente es rapido, aunque cuesta mas adaptarse a el unity
<kdexd> INCIDENCIA DE LOS SISTEMAS Y TECNOLOGIAS DE LA INFORMACION EN LA COMPETITIVIDAD DE LAS EMPRESAS
<morfeo> Gus81, eso es entonces, bueno espero que sea para bien
<kdexd> de que se trata
<Xago> Juest, sip :S
<Juest> y?
<Juest> aver
<Juest> a mi tampoco me anda
<morfeo> kdexd, sera de como las tecnologias son grandes aportaciones en las evoluciones de las empresas, facilitan productividad, administracion, logistica y todas esa bainas, mientras mejor administrado estes (vease esto como mientras mas al tanto estes de la tecnologia)  mas compititivo eres
<Juest> qe virtual box instalaste?
<Juest> yo tengo 4.0.4
<Gus81> que pasa si instalo el soporte experimental 3d para tarjetas nvidia? porque el driver de la pagina no lo puedo bajar, se cuelga
<kdexd> morfeo que se puede hablar
<morfeo> vamos a offtopic y vere que me invento
<Gus81> Thedemon007, que pasa si instalo el soporte experimental 3d para tarjetas nvidia?
<Thedemon007> No se sabe probablemente te solucione el problema intenta instalarlo a ver
<morfeo> hey da problemas el virtualbox del centro de software?
<Gus81> ok, voy a probar...
<tornado_> buenas noches.
<tornado_> alguno juega conquer 2.0?
<tornado_> alguno juega conquer 2.0?
<sawq> ya instalaron el ubuntu 11.04?
<sawq> como paso a ubuntu off topic?
<sawq> ya me pasé a off topic
<sebastian> holasss, no se si habra alguien a esta hora pero por las dudas pregunto
<david_> buenas noches muchachos
<david_> por aca me podrian ayudar?
<david_> este canal es de soporte?
<sebastian> buenas david
<sebastian> si es el de soporte
<david_> ahhh que bien
<david_> mi ubuntu exploto
<david_> actualice, y ahora me bota antes de siquiera mostr el gdm
<virusuy> david_: que tarjeta de video tienes?
<david_> pero ahora estoy con el kernel viejo
<david_> y si anda
<david_> nvidia
<david_> pero no recuercuerdo exactamente el modelo
<david_> un segundo
<virusuy> david_:
<david_> 9400 gt
<virusuy> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/node/3104
<david_> aja
<virusuy> lee ese post en la comunidad de Ubuntu de Uruguay (a la cual pertenezco) y un usuario tenia problemas con nvidia al arranque
<sebastian> una preguntita. Puse que mi sistema logueara automaticamente (ubuntu 11.4) que puedo hacer para que vuelva a preguntarme el password?
<david_> ahh genial
<david_> voy a ver si sirve
<virusuy> sebastian: ve a usuarios y grupos
<virusuy> ahi modificas tu cuenta donde dice "pedir contraseña al inicio"
<virusuy> mejor dicho, dice "contraseña : " y luego hay un boton que dice "cambiar"
<virusuy> si usas natty narwhal puedes ubicar "usuarios y grupos" yendo a aplicaciones y luego escribiendo la palabra "usuarios"
<sebastian> lo tengo que hacer para que me deje usar el ubuntu nuevo sin unity
<david_> esta muy lindo ese Unity... aun no me acostumbro pero se ve muy bonito
<david_> no se donde me tira las cosas
<sawq__> ya descargue el tucan, pero no lo encuentro
<sawq__> quiero bajar peliculas
<david_> virusuy, creo que ese no es el problema... se me olvido comentar;  inicio ubuntu, pareciera que todo carga normal, pero en el momento que deberia cargar el gdm, lo muestra por una milesima de segundo y me bota pero para la consola...
<david_> me han comentado en #blenderhead que quisas sea el xorg
<sebastian> saben algo, no encuentro mas la aplicacion para cambiar los efectos graficos de ubuntu
<david_> en Unity sebastian ?
<sebastian> nop, en ubuntu clasico
<david_> yo creo que el compiz alli no anda
<sebastian> habia un programa.... que podias usar para que las ventanas tuvieran efectos y todo eso, pero no la veo mas la aplicacion :(
<david_> compiz?
<david_> administrador de opciones de compiz?
<sebastian> debe ser algo asi, te daba varias opciones, y en la mejor (que era "extra") te mostraba una vara
<david_> ahhh
<sebastian> y las ventanas cuando las arrastrabas se deformaban
<david_> dale con el boton derecho sobre el escriitorio
<david_> en la ultrima pestañita
<david_> perdon
<david_> dale cambiar fondo de escritorio
<david_> y en la ultima pestañita
<sebastian> tengo "tema, fondo y tipografias" COMO PESTAÑAS
<david_> esta alli?
<sebastian> la ultima es la de tipografias
<david_> uhhh
<david_> pues aun no entro a gnome
<david_> tengo otro lio por aca...
<david_> en sistema>> preferencias?
<sebastian> je, creo que volvere al siempre confiable 10.4 o a 10.10
<david_> la verdad es que me parece volaron muchas cosas en esta version
<david_> sebastian, yo creo que hare lo mismo
<david_> esta todo muy lindo en esta version...
<sebastian> es que se me complican algunas cosas con la nueva interfaz
<sebastian> creo que igual es por falta de costumbre
<david_> volaron el sinaptic tambien?
<virusuy> david_: nop
<virusuy> esta
<virusuy> por lo menos en unity
<david_> no puede ser...
<david_> estoy en unity y no lo veo
<sebastian> creo que tengo que instalar el compiz
<david_> ah no ya...
<david_> si esta
<david_> si mi problema es con el xorg o es que el kernel no soporta mi pc, como hago para solucionarlo?
<david_> puedo usar este kerner hasta que saquen una actualizacion, o me traeria problemas? (digo cosas de estabilidad y eso)
<david_> o mejor aun...
<david_> como hago para dignostiucar cual es el problema exactamente?
<sebastian> bien,  ya tengo el compiz manager, auqnue me da cero bola jajajja
<gkahn> hola muchachos, algun editor grafico para grub que me recomienden?
<Tiffon> nas
<Gus81> binen, despues de tener malas experiencias con Ubuntu 11.04 por su inestabilidad volvi a la 10.04 LTS... Anda todo perfecto ahora
<Gus81> alguien sabe como instalar Firefox 4?
<Gus81> desde los repositorios no puedo, no esta
<Gus81> del gestor de paquetes Synaptic, no puedo
<Gus81> foy a la web de Firefos pero el archivo no es .deb sino un .bz2
<Gus81> alguien sabe?
<Gus81> morfeo, estas?
<morfeo> si Gus81  diga
<tornado_> alguno juega conquer 2.0?
<Gus81> morfeo, desinstale Ubuntu 11.04 e instale la 10.04 debido a la inestabilidad
<Gus81> pero ahora no tengo Firefox 4
<Gus81> y no lo puedo actualizar desde los repositorios
<morfeo> creo que vi como agregarlo a los repositorios
<morfeo> dame chance te investigo Gus81
<Gus81> morfeo, buenisimo, si puede ser en español argentina mejor
<Gus81> tornado_, que es conquer 2.0?
<morfeo> http://www.muylinux.com/2011/03/24/instala-firefox-4-en-ubuntu-10-04-y-ubuntu-10-10/
<morfeo> mira eso Gus81
<morfeo> Lo insteresante es que siempre tendras la ultima version
<Gus81> morfeo, si, ya lo habia visto, es que dice que esa es la version en ingles.. :S
<morfeo> por ser upgrade me imagino que te actualizaria en tu idioma
<morfeo> Pero ahi hay un link
<Gus81> morfeo, a ver, voy a leer bien
<morfeo> para descargarlo en español y dentro del .tar.bz2 esta el .bin para que lo instales Gus81
<Gus81> morfeo, si, de la pagina lo puedo bajar tambien y en espanol, pero como se instala un .bz2?
<morfeo> primero descomprimelo
<Gus81> morfeo, yo no se compilar ni medio... :D
<Gus81> morfeo, ok, te sigo, ahora lo bajo
<morfeo> jajaja pendiente que aprenderemos yo ya lo he hecho pero propongo que primero lo instales en ppa a ver si te sale en ingles, tengo fe que salga en español Gus81
<Gus81> morfeo, ok, dale lo voy agregar a los repositorios, igual ya lo baje el .bz2 :S
<Gus81> perate
<Gus81> morfeo, ok, actualizando, creo que va bien
<morfeo> te funciono Gus81 ?
<tole> buens dias
<morfeo> buenos dias tole
<Gus81> morfeo, si, muy groso
<Gus81> morfeo, me lo actualizo en espanol
<Gus81> morfeo, gracias!!!
<tole> conoceis alguna aplicacion que permita discriminar qué aplicaciones tendrán acceso ainternet en ubuntu?
<morfeo> Ya se que sienten mis compañeros al ayudar  a los demas me alegra Gus81
<morfeo> tole firestarter creo que se llama
<morfeo> si es un firewall tole
<tole> firestarter es un frontend de iptables, pero por lo que he podido averiguar, iptables no filtra aplicaciones
<tole> filtra puerto e ips
<erAbuelo> cierto
<morfeo> mmm entonces me quedo callado yo solo ese he probado y ni recuerod para que lo use tole
<Gus81> morfeo, otra cosa, tenes idea de como se instalan los repositorios de medibuntu?
<tole> gracias morfeo
<tole> yo ando buscando una aplicacion en la que poner una lista blanca de aplicaciones que tengan acceso a internet y que evite que las aplicaciones que no esten en esa lista, se puedan conectar
<morfeo> Gus81, http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/10/habilitar-repositorio-medibuntu-en.html
<Gus81> morfeo, ok voy
<Tiffon> nas gente
<Tiffon> monto una iso con el montador de archivos y me la pone en el escritorio, hay forma de compartirla para poder acceder desde otro equipo, desde el mismo escritorio con boton derecho no me sale la opcion de compartir?
<Gus81> morfeo, dice Ubuntu 10.10 y tengo la version 10.04, es lo mismo?
<morfeo> mmm, no creo
<morfeo> pendiente Gus81
<Gus81> morfeo, no esntendi
<Gus81> entendi
<morfeo> Gus81, http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/02/que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-04-lts-paso-a-paso/ no es lo mismo es que yo crei que tenias Maverick pero sigue este link
<Gus81> morfeo, ah, menos mal que te pregunte, ya iba hacer cagadas...
<Gus81> jaja
<morfeo> No se preocupe, mejor que me haya preguntado
<Gus81> morfeo, estas?
<morfeo> si Gus81
<morfeo> te funko medibuntu?
<Gus81> morfeo, gracias por la pagina, muy buena, ya instale un monton de cosas...
<Gus81> morfeo, ah no se, yo instale todo ahora si funciona lo tendre que probar...
<Gus81> jaja
<Gus81> el jdownloader no funca
<Gus81> seguro que porque no pude instalar el java
<morfeo> Ok Gus81 , una pregunta porque no usas 10.1o'
<morfeo> usas 32 0 64 bits?
<Gus81> morfeo, que diferencia hay con la 10.04?
<Gus81> de 64 bits
<morfeo> No tube la oportunidad de probar la 10.04
<Gus81> morfeo, hasta hace un rato estaba con la 11.04 pero esta llena de bugs, muy inestable
<morfeo> Hay que darle tiempo mientras la depuran si apenas tendra unos 3 dias afuera?
<fzeta> Compañía, buenos días;-)
<morfeo> Gus81, prueba medibuntu a ver como te va y me cuentas
<morfeo> buenos dias fzeta
<mimecar> Gus81: no se actualiza cuando se libera una versión
<Gus81> morfeo, no pude instalar el java... no funca el comando
<Gus81> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner"
<mimecar> por que no lo añades desde el centro de software?
<Gus81> morfeo, si, la tienen que depurar bastante... con la 10.04 no tuve ningun problema, anda todo barbaro
<morfeo> Gus81,  has lo que dice mimecar
<morfeo> PD: Linux = Libertad
<Gus81> mimecar, sorry no te vi, a ver ahora pruebo...
<morfeo> mimecar, No puedo quitar unity desde el arranque no me sale la opcion gnome clasico
<mimecar> en el login se puede elegir
<morfeo> No esta, solo esta elegir usuario, lo de accesos especiales y el menu de reiniciar apagar suspender, hasta descubri que al darle clic al nombre de la maquina salia la distro
<Gus81> me aparecen un monton de paquetes con java en el gestor Synaptic... :S
<morfeo> pero nada del unity gnome mimecar
<fzeta> Se morfeo ;)
<mimecar> seleccionas un usuario, antes del password podrás seleccionar el entorno
<mimecar> morfeo: en ubuntu 11.04 si que está
<morfeo> probare de nuevo ya vuelvo
<Gus81> la version 11.04 es para grosos... jaja
<mimecar> nadie os obliga a poneros ubuntu 11.04
<morfeo> Ya esta, no me habia dado cuenta que salian al tener seleccionado el usser
<morfeo> gracias mimecar
<fzeta> Pues me acabo de cargar todo el entorno gráfico de natty xDDDDD
<fzeta> Ahora lo estoy usando en modo ubuntu clásico
<fzeta> Me eh puesto a trastear y la eh liado xD
<arp-off> alguien actualizo de 10.10 a 11.04 ?
<razieliyo> y ese natty
<razieliyo> como va
<arp-off> con algunos problemas noramles de toda estable nueva
<arp-off> ...
<razieliyo>  bien
<razieliyo> yo estoy actualizando ahora mismo
<razieliyo> aunke me fio poco
<arp-off> jaj
<arp-off> esa costumbre de siempre querer meter la ultima version de apurados
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> despues se quejan
<arp-off> y vienen aca.. "no me anda.."
<mimecar> esa costumbre de querer actualizar nada más salir...
<razieliyo> PERDONEN NO ME FUNSIONA UBUNTU NATTY AYUDAAAA
<arp-off> jaja
<arp-off> habria que poner un topic que diga
<arp-off> Ud. actualizo recientemente? Si? Jodase!
<javila> Saludos amig@s
<arp-off> :P
<razieliyo> tambien soy esceptico en cuanto a las actualizaciones, pero esta vez voy a hacer una excepcion
<razieliyo> actualizaciones tempranas me refiero
<arp-off> actualizar la rama
<arp-off> no actualizacion comunes
<razieliyo> si, viendo de lo ke estamos hablando no cabe otra cosa
<arp-off> y la gente tiene problemas por inexperiencia en linux con lo que es estable.. se complica mas la vida encima actualizando a cosas recientes
<javila> Ufffff ya no me atrevo a preguntar sobre mi problema.....
<arp-off> javila?
<mimecar> dejar ya el offtopic
<arp-off> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<fzeta> javila: pregunta hombre!
<arp-off> yo diria "mujer"
<javila> Vereis tengo un netbook lg x130
<arp-off> ?
<javila> Venia con win y molinux
<javila> Le formatee y le deje solo el 10.10
<javila> Y el joio no se apaga¡¡¡¡¡
<arp-off> oO
<arp-off> que pasa al darle "apagar"
<arp-off> ?
<fosco__> javila: que hace cuando le das a apagar?
<javila> Pense sera el 10.10me dio opcion para el 11.04
<javila> Y le actualize todo bien pero sigue sin apagarse
<arp-off> javila
<arp-off> al darle apagar, que pasa?
<javila> Cirerra el sistema pero se queda con fondo de escritorio
<javila> "cierra"
<arp-off> aja
<mimecar> javila: ahora que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<javila> 11.04 de ayer con inicio clasico
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<javila> Supongo lo hizo desde la red.
<mimecar> supongo no, compruebalo
<mimecar> con el live cd se te apaga bien?
<javila> Pero ojo tambien le pasaba con el 10.10
<arp-off> javila
<fzeta> javila: se ah rayado , está claro hay que desenchufar y volver a enchufar
<mimecar> busca si hay incompatibilidad de ese ordenador con ubuntu
<arp-off> eso es tema del apm/acpi
<arp-off> javila
<arp-off> abri una terminal y proba apagarla asi:
<arp-off> sudo shutdown -h
<javila> Ya mire en sangoogle y todo bien con 9.10 y 10.10
<javila> pero a mi me da ese problema
<javila> Ok arp-off  lo hare en unos minutos....estoy en otro ordena
<razieliyo> javila, quitale la bateria
<mimecar> ¿con molinux funcionaba bien?
<arp-off> ok
<javila> Si,molinux y win7 todo ok
<fzeta> Eso es se ah rayado
<mimecar> para que has quitado molinux?
<javila> Por que estaba caducado y tenia algunos fallos
<javila> Era el Dorotea edu
<mimecar> pero estaba bien configurada para el ordenador...
<arp-off> javila
<arp-off> pone esto aqui
<arp-off> /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<javila> arp-off, ahora no puedo no estoy en ese ordena.....
<arp-off> ok
<javila> Mas tarde entrare desde el
<arp-off> sabes por lo menos que video tiene?
<javila> :(no
<arp-off> algunos problemas de apagado, aveces son provocados
<arp-off> por los controladores de video
<arp-off> o por no tenerlos
<javila> Lo que si se es que la 10.10 y ahora la 11.04 va de lujo en cuanto a rendimiento....solo el incoveniente del apagado.
<javila> mimecar, con live no se si se apaga.....no tiene cd/dvd es netbook¡¡¡ le instale con usb
<mimecar> el live cd funciona también con usb
<javila> Pero me refiero a que no tengo cd/dvd externo.
<mimecar> no te hace falta cd para probarlo
<javila> Bueno pero como no sabia,directamente istale desde le memoria usb.
<javila> "instale"
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<javila> Ajajaj,me gusta mas el reto de ver como ahora no se apaga,lolllllllll
<mimecar> vas a estar más tiempo para resolver el problema
<javila> Jajaja viejo que no soy y prisas que no tengo...
<javila> Pero te entiendo mimecar .
<javila> Bueno,gracias por el tiempo y la ayuda
<javila> Luego entrare desde el netbook
<mimecar> recordar que tenéis que tener un backup de los datos antes de actualizar
<Guest42172> bueno despues de mil problemas con unity me he pasado a gnome3, acostumbrandome poco a poco, como se hace para cambiar la apariencia de las ventanas
<fosco__> Guest42172: puedes usar gnome-tweak-tool
<mimecar> Guest42172: sabes que gnome 3 es inestable?
<fosco__> aun que necesitarás un tema gtk3, que no hay muchos
<razieliyo> eso si que no lo pienso actualizar en mucho tiempo
<mimecar> razieliyo: no está en los repositorios
<mimecar> tienes que poner siempre todas las actualizaciones
<razieliyo> no me jodas que es obligatorio
<razieliyo> actualizando a natty
<mimecar> si usas la 10.10 puedes seguir en esa versión
<razieliyo> vale
<mimecar> pero poniendo todas las actualizaciones
<razieliyo> me quedo con la 10.10
<Guest42172> puse por ahora en mi caso ha demostrado ser mas estable que unity
<mimecar> !gnome3 Guest42172
<kubot> Guest42172: Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<fosco__> Guest42172: en mi caso tambien
<fosco__> pero gnome3 no está oficialmente soportado y unity si
<Guest42172> pues yo con los mismos drivers de nvidia unity ni me arranca y gnome 3 si
<kunai> nas
<kunai> que s.o puedo meterle a un 800 mhz??
<kunai> por que ubuntu no tira...
<Guest55442> mimecar como tengo que hacer para desinstalar gnome 3 y volver a la configuracion previa de natty
<mimecar> no se si podrás hacer eso
<Guest55442> y ahora?
<Guest55442> gnome3 para siempre
<Guest55442> me asustaste con eso de que no es estable
<mimecar> puede que te funcione
<mimecar> pero de forma oficial no hay soporte de ubuntu
<ruben_> perdona mimecar, no puedo volver a gnome 2 entonces?
<mimecar> supongo que desinstalando gnome 3 y reinstalando todo lo que lleva ubuntu-desktop
<ruben_> pufffffffff
<edu> Hola.
<ruben_> aunque la cague el windows me arrancara por lo menos
<ruben_> jejejeje
<mimecar> ruben_: o dejas gnome 3 y esperas que funcione
<edu> Como compruebo mi versión de Gnome?
<mimecar> edu: que versión de ubuntu usas?
<edu> 11.04
<edu> Aquí estoy peleándome con Unity.
<mimecar> 11.04 lleva gnome 2.32
<edu> OK, para usar la 3.0 hay que instalarla aparte, verdad?
<edu> Y por lo que leo, parece que no es recomendable.............
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<edu> Cuál es la relacción de Unity con Gnome? Si gnome es el gestor de ventanas, qué es Unity?
<mimecar> otro gestor de ventanas
<edu> Es decir, cuando usas Unity excluye el uso de gnome?
<edu> O son complementrios?
<mimecar> puedes usar las aplicaciones de gnome
<edu> Por qué cuando edito opciones en compiz con Unity me casca el X?
<edu> Es culpa del driver gráfico o del sistema?
<mimecar> puede ser cosa de unity
<edu> Driver gráfico, es recomendable usar el privativo?
<edu> Cuál es el que carga por defecto al instalar sistema?
<mimecar> el libre
<mimecar> que tarjeta gráfica tienes?
<edu> ATI Radeon 4700
<edu> Con el libre me funciona muy mal múltiples monitores.
<mimecar> solo uso el driver libre
<edu> Me limita la resolución a la resolución del monitor más pequeño.
<edu> mimecar:  el que viene por defecto?
<mimecar> si
<edu> Anteriormente he usado el radeon, pero no sé si volver otra vez...........
<edu> Otra cosa, si me permites, mimecar.
<edu> Sonido.  Sistema 5.1  No funcionan todos los altavoces y no lo puedo configurar desde "Sonido".
<mimecar> no te salen todos los altavoces?
<xps17> hola acabo de cargarme el ubuntu, pregunta facilona:se puede reinstalar y que quede el grub como lo tengo ahora ubuntu y w7?
<edu> No, el frontal dereho no funka y el frontal izquierdo suena el triple de lato que los demás.
<edu> Se me ha ocurrido probar con el balance, voy a ver.........
<mimecar> xps17: si reinstalas queda igual
<xps17> y como hago elijo las mismas dimensiones de discos?
<xps17> o hay una opcion para reinstalr?
<mimecar> si lo has borrado tienes que hacer una instalación nueva
<xps17> no lo borre soy el fenomeno que estaba jugando con gnome 3
<xps17> y ahora no me arranca
<xps17> jejejeje
<mimecar> que has hecho para que no arranque?
<edu> No funciona con el balance.
<xps17> desisntalar el gnome shell
<mimecar> eso solo quita gnome shell, no gnome 3
<xps17> como ponia en una pagina que encontre
<mimecar> ...
<xps17> ya ya vi
<xps17> jejejje
<edu> Había un comando para configorar el ALSA.................
<mimecar> !gnome3
<kubot> Gnome 3 no es soportado por Ubuntu actualmente. Un PPA para Natty existe en https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 pero estos paquetes son experimentales, inestables y pueden romper tu sistema - Usa « sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 » para removerlo.
<xps17> ahora ya no me entra
<mimecar> no se como puedes restaurar el sistema sin instalar
<mimecar> prueba a eliminar gnome 3 y poner ubuntu-desktop
<xps17> no me deja entrar
<mimecar> hazlo desde una consola
<edu> Con el alternateCD.
<xps17> ni en modo recobery
<mimecar> xps17: pues a instalar de nuevo
<xps17> ya
<xps17> pero mi pregunta es
<xps17> si vuelvo a instalar
<refh> que escritorio me recomiendan para que una labtop consuma menos , tengo unity y no me convence el rendimiento
<xps17> que me va a salir en el grub
<mimecar> refh: xfce
<mimecar> xps17: es una instalación limpia
<mimecar> tienes que formatear
<xps17> tengo w7
<mimecar> formatear la partición que tenías de ubuntu
<xps17> ok
<xps17> la voy a cagar fijo
<xps17> jejeejejje
<mimecar> haz un backup de tus datos antes
<xps17> lo voy a dejar para otro momento
<mimecar> para que instalas gnome 3?
<edu> Por el W7 no te preocupes, te saldrá una entrada en el grub al reintalar Ubuntu.
<xps17> pq unity no me funcionaba
<Gus81> instale el Banshee desde Ubuntu 10.04 pero me instalo la version 1.6.1
<Gus81> alguien sabe como instalar la 2.0?
<mimecar> xps17: y?
<mimecar> tendrías que seleccionas gnome clásico en el login
<xps17> y soy muy atrevido
<xps17> ejejejejje
<edu> Banshee 2.0 (2.0.0)
<xps17> ahora no me deja
<xps17> ejjejeej
<xps17> por lo menos me entra en w7 cuando tenga un momento mas lucido vuelvo a poner todo bien
<xps17> gracias mimecar
<Gus81> edu, SI
<edu> A mí no me salen las opciones de elegir escritorio en el login, eso creo que era parte de la Alpha.
<mimecar> edu: si que sale
<edu> No las encuentro, al hacer el login?
<mimecar> selecciona usuario, antes de poner el password lo seleccionas
<edu> Ya miraré el proximo reinicio, pero te juro que he comprobado todo.
<mimecar> si es sencillo...
<edu> Yo eso lo selecciono desde "Pantalla de acceso", porque en el login no lo encuentro.
<mimecar> login y pantalla de acceso es lo mismo
<edu> Sí, es lo mismo, me refiero a la aplicación de sistema:  "Pantalla de acceso".
<mimecar> ahí no lo tienes que seleccionar
<edu> Pues si ahí sí funciona bien.
<mimecar> cuando inicias el sistema, seleccionas el escritorio que quieres
<edu> Y me evito hacer login al inicio.
<mimecar> así cualquier persona que tenga acceso a tu ordenador puede usar tus cosas
<edu> Nadie tiene acceso a este ordenador.
<edu> Eso no me preocupa.
<edu> Igual tengo que elegir otra opción en "Pantalla de acceso" para que salga el menú del escritorio en el login?
<mimecar> no se como lo tienes ahora
<edu> Ahora en "Ubuntu", y así me entra el Unity.
<mimecar> ponlo en gnome clásico
<edu> Si pongo "Ubuntu Clásico" me entra con el Gnome sólo.
<edu> Sí, si de ahí me funciona perfecto.
<mimecar> esa es la forma de no usar unity
<edu> Lo único que no me muestra esas opciones en el login.
<edu> Cómo era el comando para abrir la configuración gráfica de ALSA?
<edu> edu@edu-GA-MA785GT-UD3H:~$ sudo alsa
<edu> [sudo] password for edu:
<edu> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<Crashbit> edu: alsamixer
<edu> Ahh, gracias.
<edu> En efecto, me sale un canal sin actividad.
<fzeta> Solucionado! El escritorio de natty a vuelto a la vida sólo hay qué teclear esto en la terminal "unity --reset"
<fzeta> Habéis visto, tampoco era para tanto xD
<erAbuelo> buenas
<granjero> hola, ando con problemas para hacer un apt-get upgrade. Hace unos días tecleé por ssh el siguiente comando  " nohup apt-get upgrade -y &" luego hice un poco de orden en unos bakups y di exit me dio un cartel como que había procesos en marcha di exit de nuevo y salió hoy me logueo y me dice: 41 packages can be updated. 17 updates are security updates. Le doy upgrade y me dice que solo hay tres paquetes retenidos que son el kernel que no quiero upgra
<granjero> dear
<granjero> es un ubuntu server 1004
<tufrac> hola amigos..
<rbndj8> buena
<rbndj8> me pueden decir si ya se puede actualizar a la 11.4
<tornado_> si se puede
<tornado_> esta disponible desde el 28
<Tarrasquero> rbndj8: por hay dicen que esta cruda
<tornado_> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 78.9% free] disk[Total: 463.2GB, 85.8% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: USB-Audio - C-Media USB Headphone Set  ]
<Tarrasquero> :) cof cof
<tornado_> no eh tenido problemas hasta ahora
<rbndj8> ok
<Tarrasquero> tornado_: es posible...
<dylan66> lo que lei es que consume mas energia
<Tarrasquero> graficos sobre todo
<dylan66> sobre todo con bateria
<dylan66> por el kernel
<dylan66> pero yo la probe y me dejo conforme hasta ahora
<tornado> ayudenme :D
<tornado> porq cuando minimizo aMSN
<tornado> no me sale el icono :(
<tornado> nose q se hizo
<xangua> si usas natty, solo usa 'indicadores' y que yo sepa amsn no lo soporta...aún
<xangua> empathy que viene por defecto, así como pidgin y el nuevo emesene si tienen 'indicador'
<tornado> oh ok
<tornado> emesene tampoco
<tornado> :S
<Mugen> buenas gente
<xangua> dale clic al sobre, y voalá! ahí está tornado
<Mugen> alguien conoce feedingbottle?
<tornado> xangua,  ok
<Mugen> estoy intentado instalarlo en ubuntu pero al ejecutarlo me da una violacion de segmento
<Mugen> alguien sabe xq ouede ser?
<Mugen> hola mimecar
<Castbound> hola, espero que esten bien. Las teclas multimedia de mi laptop dejaron de funcionar, el volumen, brillo etc. que paquetes necesito instalar?
<mimecar> que has hecho antes de que dejaran de funcionar?
<Castbound> reboot
<Castbound> nada en si
<mimecar> seguro que nada mas?
<mimecar> ni actualizaciones ni instalar programas?
<Castbound> ah el asistente de limpieza desinstalo el "escritorio movistar" que son los drivers del modem movistar que nunca funciono en ubuntu
<mimecar> escritorio movistar en ubuntu?
<Castbound> probablemente eso desinstalo algo
<Castbound> sip
<Castbound> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/137522
<mimecar> instala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<Castbound> probando
<Castbound> mimecar, esta pronto, este paquete instalo un modulo de pulseaudio para bluetooth + pulseaudio gconf
<Castbound> nada cambio
<Castbound> dudo que requiera un reboot
<mimecar> ese paquete instala todo lo que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<mimecar> reinicia
<Castbound> alright
<Castbound> mimecar, it worked
<mimecar> ok
<Castbound> digo.... funciono muchas gracias
<Castbound> la tecla de brillo del monitor nunca funciono
<Castbound> tampoco lo hizo ahora
<Castbound> tenes algun workaround para eso?, por lo que lei en ubuntuforums es un well know bug, que me puedes decir mimecar
<Castbound> ?
<mimecar> si desinstalas cosas que no debes es normal que te fallen las cosas
<Castbound> mimecar, agreed. pero nunca funciono, ni con el fresh install
<mimecar> lo que has instalado es lo que viene por defecto en ubuntu
<mimecar> estas en un canal español, no uses términos en inglés
<Castbound> mimecar, de acuerdo nunca funciono la bright key, me preguntaba si tienes una solucion o un post al respecto
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Castbound> 10.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Castbound> si
<Castbound> siempre
<Castbound> Linux laptop 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:24:35 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> busca tu modelo de portatil + ubuntu
<mimecar> te dirá como activar lo que te falta
<Castbound> barbaro
<Castbound> gracias
<krhonos> wenaS?
<linuxero> hola a todos alguien sabe como recuperar el gestor de actualizaciones de ubuntu 10.10 en el menu que dice sistema->administracion gestor de actualizaciones
<linuxero> es que por equivocacion lo borre en donde dice  editor de menu y le di en el cuadrito que dice eliminar
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar el nombre del programa y añadirlo de nuevo
<fosco__> linuxero: abre un terminal y escribe update-manager
<Crashbit> se pueden gestionar los menús con alacrte
<fosco__> si quieres ponerlo para siempre ejecuta alacarte y crea una nueva entrada con el comando update-manager
<Crashbit> *alacarte
<linuxero> si es que lo quiero tener asi como antes como cuano biene por defecto en ubuntu
<fosco__> pues eso, hazlo en alacarte
<Onicev> Hola
<luis_> Hola
<Onicev> He actualizado a Ubuntu 11.04 y los videos de youtube me salen con errores y pixelados. ¿Hay que actualizar algun plugin tipo Flash player?
<luis_> yo recién instalo y nesecito configurar mis monitores con resoluciones personalizadas (Ati HD 4550)
<Onicev> Con la version 10.10 se visualizaban estupendamente
<luis_> Con Windows tengo mis resoluciones configuradas pero en linux me reconoce hasta 1280x1024 y uno de ellos es 1600x1200 ¬¬  las resoluciones son 1792x1344 y 1360x1024
<Onicev> Bueno, veo que estais ocupados en otros menesteres. Ya volveré en otro momento. Un saludo
<Onicev> Bye
<luis_> #ubuntu
<NeoRanger> gente hay un comando pata hacer un downgrade??
<fosco__> NeoRanger: no
<NeoRanger> tenia entendido que habia un comando
<NeoRanger> y no se puede hacer un downgrade de una distro??
<mimecar> NeoRanger: no
<NeoRanger> changos!!
<NeoRanger> nos vemos!!
<mimecar> NeoRanger: para que quieres volver a una versión anterior?
<luis_> quien me ayuda con las resoluciones
<mimecar> luis_: no has dado datos
<luis_> recien instale GNU 11.04 pero no puedo config mis monitores
<luis_>  uso uno a 1792x1344 y el otro a 1360x1024 y ambos quedaron a 1280x1024 :(
<luis_> la grafica es una hd4550
<mimecar> GNU 11.04 no existe
<mimecar> no has dicho que drivers tienes puestos
<luis_> los privativos
<mimecar> ¿has mirado si ubuntu 11.04 funciona bien con tu tarjeta?
<luis_> supongo que si, de lo contrario no me daria acel. 3d
<mimecar> puede darla y ser incompleta
<luis_> sería el colmo!!!
<mimecar> ¿has subido la resolución a los monitores?
<luis_> pues hasta donde uso ubuntu las app funcionan ok como la reproduccion de video y en hd!
<luis_> solo me suben hasta 1280x1024
<fosco__> luis_: quizá tienes la configuracion en "clonar" y pone la máxima resolucion q soportan ambos
<luis_> no
<fosco__> abre el centro de control de ati y compruebalo
<luis_> esta en multidisplay
<mario_> muy buenas a todos, tengo un problema, les agradecería la ayuda infinitamente, tengo el servidor proxy squid. e iptables configurado.  los usuarios que yo acepto con squid tienen internet y se pueden conectar por messenger. y cuando deniego el acceso con squid los usuarios no se pueden conectar pero pueden accesar al mensajero, que hago para que cuando deniego no entren ni al mensajero
<mimecar> mario_: bloquea todos los puertos
<mario_> es urgente, ya que tengo ren inalambrico y clientes que no estan autorizados pueden chatear
<mario_>  puse esto, iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/24 -i wlan1 -j DROP, el problema es que en la nueva version del messenger se conecta y desconecta cada rato cuando tienen acceso total un usuario
<luis_> y quien me ayuda con mi lio?
<mario_> y cuando le quito iptables -A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/24 -i wlan1 -j DROP entonces se puede conectar cualquier usuario aunque no este autorizado, alguien me puede echar la mano..
<mimecar> luis_: busca si tu tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu 11.04
<luis_> no aparece nada
<luis_> es mas con el driver libre si me da los 1600x1200 que trae uno de mis monitores
<luis_> cabe decir que uso sistema de 64bit
<ramrebol> consulta: unity trae algo como gnome-do ??  algun lanzador de aplicaciones?
<luis_> Como ejecuto x11-xserver-utils?
<fosco__> ramrebol: alt+f2
<fosco__> luis_: eso es un paquete, no se ejecuta, se instala
<luis_> bueno y que ejecuto de ahi?
<fosco__> tú sabrás
<luis_> ahhhhh?
<fosco__> luis_: x11-xserver-utils <- esto es un paquete, si lo quieres lo instalas, si no lo quieres no lo instalas
<fosco__> un paquete no se ejecuta
<luis_> se supone que eso pertenece a xvidtune
<luis_> pero no encuentro la aplicacion ni nada relacionado con eso
<fosco__> a ver, tú que quires ejecutar?
<luis_> algo que me permita hacer lo que esta mugre de OS y uds no han sido capaces; configurar mis pantallas
<mimecar> luis_: si no te gusta el sistema sigue con windows
<luis_> obvio
<ramrebol> gracias fosco__
<luis_> además un sistema no es de gustos es cuan util és, de qué me sirve un sistema con miles de efectos si ni siquiera es capáz de reconocerme mis pantallas, y me genera tremendo conflicto entre mi tv turner y mi web cam, sin siquiera mencionar otra mano de bugs, que ni siquiera han tomado molestia de corregir
<Tiffon> no estas obligado a utilizarlo luis_
<mimecar1> luis_: te has molestado en ver si el hardware que tu has comprado es compatible con linux?
<luis_> menos mal, pero no veo
<luis_> mas que disculpas tontas
<mimecar1> tu mismo
<luis_> en teoria, le hard no tiene que ser compatible, es el soft el que debe ser compatible con el hard
<mimecar1> quien crees que hacen los drivers para que funcione el hardware?
<luis_> lo sé, pero se supone que los drivers libres de x o y dispisotivo los crean los programadores del kernel ¿no?
<mimecar1> no
<ramrebol> sera cosa de acostumbrarse a unity. Por lo pronto estoy lento, torpe.
<mimecar1> puedes tener drivers si el fabricante ha dado información suficiente para hacerlo
<mimecar1> y algún usuario quiere programarlo
<mimecar1> ramrebol: usa gnome clásico
<joshep> te doy toda la razon mimecar1
<mimecar1> luis_: ati liberó las especificaciones de sus drivers
<mimecar1> pero el driver libre tiene menos cosas que el privativo
<mimecar1> no es tan sencillo crear un driver que funcione
<luis_> use ambos y ninguno dio con lo que nesecitaba...
<joshep> son los fabricantes de hard los que han de dar o abrir las caracteristicas del mismo
<ramrebol> mimecar1: si me cambie es para usarlo como esta. Confio en la comunidad ubuntu que unity es un avance. Debo darme el tiempo para acostumbrarme nada mas
<mimecar1> luis_: mira si el driver privativo funciona en ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar1> tiene que estar soportado en la información que te dan antes de descargar el driver
<luis_> yo se, que funciona por que estoy viendo un video en 1080p pero nesecito usar misdos pantallas en las mismas resoluciones que en windows
<mimecar1> ramrebol: usas unity si quieres, no es obligatorio (de momento)
<mimecar1> luis_: puede funcionar al 80 %
<mimecar1> mira si ubuntu 11.04 aparece como soportada en el driver
<luis_> eso donde se mira?
<mimecar> en la web de amd
<mimecar> antes de descargar el driver
<ramrebol> mimecar: tratare de acostumbrarme a unity. Si no sigo con gnome, gracias por el comentario
<luis_> Si, son compatibles
<mimecar> pon el enlace
<luis_> http://support.amd.com/la/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<mimecar> ¿en que parte pone que esté soportado ubuntu 11.04?
<luis_> el pdf
<mimecar> en el de productos compatibles no sale 11.04
<luis_> si es compatible.. pero en x64 ¬¬
<mimecar> eso no lo pone en la documentación
<luis_> bueno vas a ayudarme o a cuestionarme
<mimecar> crea un reporte de bug en launchpad con la descripción de tu problema
<mimecar> si consideran que es un bug, lo asignarán y lo arreglarán
<luis_> nah la verdad nesecito soporte como rápido
<mimecar> si necesitas una solución rápida trabaja en windows
<mimecar> pero si no reportas el problema nadie lo arreglará
<luis_> que crees que voy a ahcer, menuda perdida de tiempo bajando linux, falta que mandriva este asi de mal
<mimecar> entonces no uses linux
<asnos> Me encuentro bajando la iso de version 11.04, alguna manera para arrancarla desde usb?
<xangua> con unetbootin o el creador de disco de ubuntu
<asnos> gracias
<mimecar> asnos: recuerda que aún tiene algunos fallos, prueba el live cd antes de instalar
<asnos> claro que si
<morfeo> mimecar ya instalo virtualbox?
<mimecar> si he instalado virtualbox?
<morfeo> lo que pasa mimecar que e dice que los estandares estan maslo y que me comunique con los que desarrollaron el programa
<morfeo> dandoles este error: Lintian check results for /home/morfeo/Descargas/virtualbox-4.0_4.0.6-71344~Ubuntu~natty_amd64.deb:
<morfeo> E: virtualbox-4.0: maintainer-script-removes-device-files prerm:27
<mimecar> morfeo: un resumen rápido que estoy un poco perdido en estos momentos
<morfeo> tengo ubuntu natty 64 bits, instale el virtual box ose pero no me funciono y lei que varios tenian el mismo problema mimecar
<mimecar> ¿sabes si ese bug está reportado?
<morfeo> asi que decidi descargar el .deb de la pagina de vb y los descargua como se debe, pero me sale que es de mala calidad cuando le doy doble clic
<morfeo> no se mimecar
<morfeo> ya puse el problema en google y no me sale nada
<mimecar> que entiendes por "es de mala calidad"?
<fosco__> es un mensaje que da el centro de software
<morfeo> como hago entonces fosco__
<morfeo> amigos encontre esto, se que no es el mismo problema pero es semejante http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=6407cd7b8f0d9e9d&hl=en
<mimecar> morfeo: eso no es para chrome?
<morfeo> ejecute el primer comando sudo dpkg -i ...... y me salio que tenia unos problemas de dependencias por ciertas librerias que faltan, las instalo como dice en el link o puede pasar algo malo?
<morfeo> si mimecar pero es por el mismo problema que decia de mala calidad y ahi lo resuelven instalando las librerias faltantes, instalo las librerias que me dice el terminal que faltan?
<mimecar> lo veo extraño
<mimecar> que te diga que es de mala calidad si le faltan dependencias
<mimecar> con la versión de los repositorios te pasa lo mismo?
<morfeo> No pero no me corre la maquina con el disco duro que tenia de antes
<morfeo> esto me sale mimecar http://pastebin.com/ft00vetw
<mimecar> no cumples las dependencias de virtualbox
<morfeo> que significa eso mimecar ?
<mimecar> que el programa no tiene las librerias que necesita para funcionar
<morfeo> si descargue el paquete de la pagina para natty y amd 64
<mimecar> apt no tiene opción tipo "localinstall"?
<mimecar> morfeo: pero el paquete depende de otros
<morfeo> no se mimecar como lo verifico?
<mimecar> virtualbox-4.0 depende de libcurl3 (>= 7.16.2-1); sin embargo:   El paquete `libcurl3' no está instalado.
<mimecar> instala todas las librerías que te pida
<morfeo> ok pendiente ya regreso y comento
<morfeo> mimecar me sale esto http://pastebin.com/BaG73qYR sigo instalando las demas librerias=?
<Eskool1234> Hola buenas tardes
<Eskool1234> necesito una ayudita...
<rbndj8> buenas
<Eskool1234> alguien sabe como reestablecer la version de ubuntu 10.10... actualice a la 11.04 pero me dio como unos problemillas
<xangua> instala desde cero Eskool1234
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: he llegado despues de que comenzara la conversacion pero pegaste tu sources.list?
<rbndj8> nesecito ayuda no puedo ver en las bentanas los botones para minimizar ni cerrar
<morfeo> Tarrasquero ya leiste mas o menos cual es mi problema?
<Tarrasquero> Eskool1234: seria muy tedioso cambiar los repos, desinstalar todo e instalar el kernel anterior
<Tarrasquero> dependencias
<molocoize> buenas
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: generalmente las dependencias se incumplen por repos mezclados
<Tarrasquero> no será tu caso pero...
<xangua> rbndj8: compiz --replace , si usas unitu; metacity --replace para gnome
<rbndj8> acabo de intalar compiz
<morfeo> no he instalado nada fuera de los repositorios Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: pero modificaste el sources.list?
<morfeo> No que sepa
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> haz esto
<Tarrasquero> cat /etc/apt/sources.list y pegalo
<Estrellita> hola tengo una consulta
<morfeo> Acabo de ejecutar apt-get install -f y me dice que no se pueden bloquear dos directorios que tienen dpkg como ultima subdirreccion
<morfeo> ahora Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> dime
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: ese comando desinstala el paquete que no tiene dependencias disponibles
<mimecar> morfeo: no uses -f
<Tarrasquero> eso para no dejarlo rot
<JoseeAntonioR_> Hola!
<morfeo> entonces tendria que haber puesto virtualbox al final del comando?= de igual manera no me resolvio
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: hiciste el cat?
<morfeo> http://pastebin.com/Z5Eay4xF
<mimecar> morfeo: ya has instalado todas las dependencias?
<morfeo> ahi esta
<morfeo> no mimecar por lo del ultimo paste que te envie, las instalo=?
<mimecar> por que crees que se llama "dependencia"?
<mimecar> si no las cumples el programa no funciona
<morfeo> las instalare entonces
<Estrellita> hola una consulta
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: el sources parece estar bien, haz lo que dice mimecar
<molocoize> diga
<JoseeAntonioR_> !ask | Estrellita
<kubot> Estrellita: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Tarrasquero> aunque a mi me da yuyu instalar a mano las dependencias
<Tarrasquero> podria volver inestable el sistema
<Estrellita> compre un tablet pc trae un SO llamado honeycomb quisiera cambiárselo a ubuntu 11.04 que tiene unity
<Estrellita> es posible?
<Tarrasquero> en cuanto a futuras instalaciones
<mimecar> Estrellita: no
<morfeo> Tarrasquero, mimecar  ahora me sale que no se puede bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock ni la misma direccion sin el lock
<mimecar> ese table lleva android
<Estrellita> honeycomb no tiene casi aplicaciones
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: sudo?
<Estrellita> pero unity parece que es para tablets
<Estrellita> la interfas
<mimecar> Estrellita: no
<Eskool1234> telasquero... pero entonces que puedo ahcer? es que intente activar el "girar cubo" en el ubuntu 11.04 y me quito todos los menus solo me aparece el escritorio
<morfeo> con sudo Tarrasquero
<mimecar> esa tablet es ARM
<mimecar> no se si encontrarás una versión de ubuntu para arm
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: tienes synaptic abierto?
<morfeo> si
<Tarrasquero> cierralo
<Estrellita> ARM que es?
<mimecar> otra arquitectura de cpu
<Eskool1234> Terrasquero:  pero entonces que puedo ahcer? es que intente activar el "girar cubo" en el ubuntu 11.04 y me quito todos los menus solo me aparece el escritorio  y ya desactive lo que habia activado y nada... me toca usar el escritorio "ubuntu clasic"
<Estrellita> esa trae microusb podria iniciarse el boot por microusb
<mimecar> Estrellita: si no encuentras una versión de ubuntu para arm NO
<Estrellita> que mal
<Estrellita> es muy bonita pero no trae casi programas
<mimecar> tiene los programas de la plataforma androdi
<mimecar> android
<Tarrasquero> Eskool1234: tienes los drivers bien instalados?
<Estrellita> la marca es motorola xoom pense que se le podria adactar ubuntu
<Estrellita> si pero son pocos
<Eskool1234> Terrasquero: como hago para saber si estan bien instalados
<Estrellita> estoy en el market
<Estrellita> hay que pagar por los programas
<mimecar> Estrellita: si no hay versión de ubuntu para arm no puedes hacer nada
<Tarrasquero> market?
<mimecar> Estrellita: eso no es cierto
<Tarrasquero> que es?
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: la tienda de programas de android
<Estrellita> donde estan las aplicaciones
<Tarrasquero> pero eso es en ubuntu?
<mimecar> Estrellita: no es ubuntu
<mimecar> Estrellita: has comprado el table ya?
<Estrellita> si es un regalo
<mimecar> busca si tienes versión de ubuntu para arm
<Estrellita> no pagaria nada por ella
<mimecar> si no la tienes, no puedes hacer nada
<mimecar> tendrás que usar las aplicaciones que tiene android
<Estrellita> son pocas y las demas valen dinero
<mimecar> hay muchas aplicaciones gratuitas
<mimecar> y unas pocos son de pago
<Tarrasquero> Eskool1234: a medida que bajas sigue cargando
<morfeo> mimecar Tarrasquero  me dio el mismo problema al tratar de instalar el virtual box, cada libreria que trataba de instalar me decia que ejecutara sudo apt-get -f install
<mimecar> morfeo: pon el comando que estas usando para instalar la librería
<Tarrasquero> perdon el ultimo era para Estrellita
<morfeo> sudo apt-get install libcurl3 y lo ejecute cuatro veces mas solo que con las otras librerias que me faltaban
<Eskool1234> Terrasquero: como asi? "a medida que bajas sigue cargando"... y lo otro... comohago para saber si tengo los drivers bien instalados?
<Tarrasquero> Estrellita: si bajas en la busqueda en el market de android sigue cargando (hay miles de aplis)
<mimecar> si ya has instalado las dependencias, intenta instalar de forma normal virtualbox
<mimecar> sin usar -f
<morfeo> y siempre me apareciaq ue tenia que ejecutar el -f mimecar
<morfeo> ya lo instente y me da el mismisimo problema
<Estrellita> estoy instalando google docs
<Tarrasquero> Estrellita: Eskool1234 /join #android
<mimecar> morfeo: pon la salida de pastebin
<morfeo> de todos los comandos de installacion de librerias o solo con uno y el de instal,ar virtual box?
<mimecar> solo de virtualbox
<Estrellita> lastima no consigo ubuntu arm
<Estrellita> seguro dentro de poco sale
<Estrellita> tendre paciencia
<mimecar> Estrellita: o no
<Tarrasquero> !google ubuntu arm
<kubot> Presentando Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.07 para procesadores ARM ...: <http://bitelia.com/2010/06/presentando-ubuntu-netbook-edition-1007-para-procesadores-arm>
<mimecar> depende si les interesa hacer una versión para arm
<morfeo> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/yX6Kjmu5
<mimecar> morfeo: no cumples las dependencias
<Eskool1234> Terrasquero.. me dice lo siguiente "Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<morfeo> pero ya las instale, mimecar
<Estrellita> es muy bonita seria perfecta con ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> has instalado libcurl la versión que te pide?
<Estrellita> porque el unity parece para pantallas tactil
<mimecar> Eskool1234: tienes que registrar tu nick
<Eskool1234> mimecar : y como hago tal cosa?
<mimecar>  /msg nickserv help
<mimecar> aparte, el canal #android es inglés
<morfeo> mimecar aqui esta lo que me sale con una de las 5 librerias http://pastebin.com/xpkH1Gay
<morfeo> por cierto no me gusta como termina ese link
<mimecar> morfeo: no te ha instalado nada
<morfeo> entonces?
<mimecar> tienes dependencias rotas
<morfeo> ejecuto apt-get -f install?
<mimecar> NO
<morfeo> entonces?
<mimecar> usar ese comando es la mejor forma de fastidiar el sistema
<morfeo> que bueno que tenia los repositorios abiertos cuando lo ejecute y no me permitio
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias, tendrás que esperar a que las añadan en el repositorio
<mimecar> has usado alguna vez -f con el paquete de virtualbox?
<morfeo> no
<morfeo> lo hago?
<mimecar> no
<morfeo> como seria e comando?
<morfeo> ha bueno
<mimecar> se te ha quedado la instalación de virtualbox por en medio
<mimecar> -f fuerza la instalación sin comprobar dependencias
<morfeo> y no puedo instalar la version de 32 bits o la version de 10.10 64 bits?
<mimecar> una forma muy buena de romper el sistema
<mimecar> instala la versión de los repositorios de vbox
<mimecar> con eso tendrás las dependencias
<mimecar> después la quitas y pones la otra
<Tarrasquero> Intenta arreglar un sistema con dependencias actualmente rotas. Si
<Tarrasquero> se usa esta opción junto a «install»/«remove» se puede omitir
<Tarrasquero> cualquier paquete para permitir a APT deducir una posible solución
<morfeo> lo tenia, pero cuando trate de instalar me decia que tenia problemas con esa aplicacion cuando lo quite me comenzo a salir esto
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: eso de que fuerza no es del todo cierto
<fernandito> hola
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: eso de que fuerza no es del todo cierto
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no, pero instalar las librerías de kde sin cumplir las dependencias
<fernandito> necesito instalar ubuntu desde disco duro
<mimecar> te puede dar problemas muy divertidos de arreglar
<morfeo> mmm entonces??? ponganse de acuerod y diganme
<fernandito> alguien puede me ayudar
<fosco__> !ask fernandito
<kubot> fernandito: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> morfeo: instala desde consola la versión de los repositorios
<Tarrasquero> mimecar: ese comando desinstala los paquetes pues es la solucion mas viable
<mimecar> y pon la salida
<mimecar> -f desinstala?
<Tarrasquero> -f = busca una solucio
<morfeo> mmm, esa es lucha de titanes, ahi ya me pusieron nervioso pongamonos de acuerdo amigos
<Tarrasquero> -f = busca una solucion
<Tarrasquero> la solucion desinstalar
<mimecar> ok -f busca los paquetes rotos
<fernandito> necesito instalar ubuntu desde el disco duro... alguien me de ideas porfavor
<mimecar> fernandito: podrás hacerlo si tienes varias particiones
<mimecar> aunque es aconsejable que uses un usb
<Tarrasquero> la solucion en este caso es instalar las dependencias a mano una a una
<Tarrasquero> y eso si que no me gusta
<fernandito> mimecar lo que quiero es desde el disco duro
<fernandito> si tengo varias particiones
<mimecar> no es sencillo hacer lo que quieres
<fernandito> estoy corriendo un debian en este momento
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: cual es el paquete que quieres instalar?
<morfeo> Tarrasquero, ya lo hice pero dice mimecar que no las instalo, en el ultimo paste bin estaba la salida del comando de instalacion de una de las dependencias
<mimecar> tendrás que hacer esa partición "bootable", y pasar la iso con unetbootin
<morfeo> Virtual Box Tarrasquero
<mimecar> después deshacer el cambio de la particion o tu sistema no arrancará
<mimecar> fernandito: no tienes una memoria usb?
<Tarrasquero> deverias poder desde repos
<fernandito> si tengo estoy investigando metodos alternativos
<mimecar> fernandito: instalar desde disco duro te puede dar bastantes problemas
<fernandito> encontre algo pero estaba en ingles
<fosco__> fernandito: puedes arrancar una sio desde grub, no se si eso te servirá
<fernandito> mmmm soy adicto a los riesgos estoy corriendo ahora el debian testing
<fosco__> iso*
<mimecar> sabes que en la partición que esté la iso no podrás instalar nada verdad?
<fernandito> tengo experiencia en linux
<mimecar> fosco__: para evitar los riesgos se usa la cabeza
<mimecar> era para fernandito :P
<fernandito> claro
<Tarrasquero> morfeo:
<morfeo> Al abrir Synaptic me sale que tengo un paquete roto y que vaya al filtro rotos, en la parte de arriba junto al icono del xchat hay un boton rojo con un signo blanco de menos que al darle clic me pfrece actualizar al tratar de hacerlo me dice que ejecute el -f installl y que quite los repos de terceros
<mimecar> fernandito: busca un usb
<mimecar> morfeo: los has quitado?
<fernandito> no tiene caso lo que quiero es desde disco duro
<Tarrasquero> morfeo: haz apt-get -f install
<Tarrasquero> y visita →      http://www.portalubuntu.com/2011/04/repositorio-virtualbox-para-ubuntu-1104.html
<morfeo> mmm Tarrasquero confio en vos pero mimecar  me ha ayudado mucho porque no se ponen de acuerod antes que me pasee en algo que acado de instalar?
<fosco__> fernandito: http://revistalinux.net/articulos/iniciar-una-imagen-iso-de-ubuntu-guardada-en-el-disco-duro-desde-el-grub2-2/
<molocoize> fernandito tienes un disco duro o dos
<fernandito> un disco duro con 5 particiones
<fernandito> una con debian otra es home ... y hasi...
<molocoize> pues entonces mira lo que te manda fosco
<morfeo> Lo hare Tarrasquero pero no tengo que eliminar la anterior instalacion?
<miarroba> hola?
<miarroba> tengo problemas para sincronizar mi visualboy advance, y no se como arreglarlo
<fernandito> tudo ben era lo que necesitava gracias
<morfeo> Tarrasquero, ?
<Tarrasquero> si
<miarroba> ya probe con auto skip, frame skip y gb frame skip
<morfeo> trato de desinstalar la version anterior o lo instalo lo del link asi por asi?
<miarroba> y en google me aparece cualquier cosa,
<miarroba> no se como ajustar la velocidad de mi visualboy, va demasiado rapido
<fernandito> una pregunta mas algo alerebes
<damicita> no puedo organisar mis iconos  ?
<miarroba> que hago?
<miarroba> AYUDAA!
<Souperman> hey no usen el enter como signo de puntuacion
<kunai> nas
<fosco__> miarroba: lo q necesitas no es "skip", eso lo hará aun más rápido, busca algo q diga "sync" o parecido, de todas maneras eso no tiene nada q ver con ubuntu, mejor buscalo en algun foro de ese programa
<miarroba> sync quise buscarlo y no esta
<miarroba> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601950/
<miarroba> no tengo otro lugar a donde ir
<miarroba> tampoco se como buscar
<NeKo-Alfred> Holas!
<Tarrasquero> !google sincronizar mi visualboy
<kubot> ¿pokemon esmeralda gameshark y visual boy advance? - Yahoo! Respuestas: <http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110428124126AAkITRB>
<morfeo> Tarrasquero, mimecar, ya lo instale, el proble por lo cual no me dejaba instalar las librerias era porque el problema que tenia con el paquete de virtual box a medio instalar, lo desinstale y comence a instalar todas las librerias, y cuando instale el nuevo virtualbox solo me decia que encontraba el kernel del antiguo pero el mismo lo desinstalo, asi que ya anda
<morfeo> ahora el problema es que no me reconoce el disco duro
<cossier> miarroba, troll
<Guest91616> hola
<Guest91616> e actualizado desde 10.10 a 11.04, mi problema es que tengo instalado un driver nvidia, esta abilitado pero dice que no se esta utilizando
<Guest91616> que puedo hacer para decirle al sistem que lo utilice
<Souperman> desintalalo, rebootea, reinstalalo, rebootea
<Guest91616> ok
<jpser> Wenas
<jpser> Alguien me podría resolver una duda? Gracias
<morfeo> !ask jpser
<kubot> jpser: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Itxshell> salu2 sr morfeo
<jpser> Querría cambiar el nombre del usuario, ahora lo tengo en "user" acabo de instalar ubuntu y estoy muy perdido en ese asunto. Gracias
<morfeo> Saludos Itxshell
<morfeo> Que ubuntu tienes?
<jpser> 11.04
<Itxshell> lo mejor es que primero lea algo de manuales o vea videos en youtube
<morfeo> Sistema - administracion- grupos y usuarios
<Itxshell> es muy dificil enseñaele a usar linux por el irc
<morfeo> Tienes razon Itxshell yo soy novatio todavia
<jpser> Ya bueno, pero lo que quiero es algo muy puntual
<jpser> Es cambiar el nombre de mi usuario y no se donde tengo que modificarlo
<morfeo> leeme arriba jpser
<jpser> gracias morfeo
<morfeo> de nada
<k-milogars> alguien que sepa joomla
<mimecar> k-milogars: si la duda es corta pregunta
<k-milogars> ok
<k-milogars> puedo con joomla crear un test de evaluacion
<mimecar> sin algún plugin externo no
<mimecar> solo puedes crear encuestas
<k-milogars> tienes una link
<mimecar> de algún componente que haga eso no
<k-milogars> sera mejor utilizar moodle
<fdvalero> que hay de nuevo en la habla hispana
<fdvalero> amigos tengo una duda con unity
<mimecar> fdvalero: sin pregunta no hay respuesta
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Necesito ayuda con la barra del costado, creo que es el Unity Launcher. No se esconde solo, y me tapa parte de las ventanas que se abren en pantalla completa.
<mosh> buenas tardes u
<bernardo> muy buenas tardes
<mosh> que dicen el dia de hoy
<bernardo> alguien me peude echar una mano?
<bernardo> tengo un problema con skype en ubuntu 11
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | bernardo
<kubot> bernardo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<bernardo> no vale el micro
<mosh> jajjaja lo imagine
<mosh> de echo yo tengo un problema con el micro pero en un panel d gnome
<mosh> tengo el mismo problema
<bernardo> no he probado con otro programa, la verdad, pero lo unico que se, es q no me va el micro
<bernardo> actualice, antes me iba bien, ahora no va
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Te has fijado si es que está bien configurado?
<bernardo> si, esta bien, ya te digo, antes de actualizar, funcionaba perfectamente
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Pero fijate si es que está bien configurado en éste momento. Por casualidad se puede haber movido algo, es mejor revisar.
<bernardo> voy a ver una cosa
<bernardo> un seg
<fdvalero> alguien me puede ayudar a conf unity
<fdvalero> uso lucid
<bernardo> pues estoy probando con el grabador de sonido y tampoco va :(
<bernardo> ya no es solo el skype
<JoseeAntonioR> fdvalero Es decir, quieres usar Unity en Lucid?
<fdvalero> quiero no, ya lo estoy usando
<fdvalero> instale gnome-themes-extras
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Eso quiere decir que está mal configurado. Te recomiendo echarle una mirada. Sabes cómo hacerlo?
<bernardo> la verdad es q no :(
<bernardo> podrias exarme una mano?
<fdvalero> pero no me sale como he visto en la web
<bernardo> instale el pulse audio
<bernardo> pero sigue sin funcionar
<fdvalero> me sale de esta manera: http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac271/fdvalero/Screenshot.png
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Claro! Estás usando GNOME o Unity?
<JoseeAntonioR> fdvalero !imagebin
<bernardo> Gnome
<fdvalero> miren esa imagen y diganme que he hecho mal
<JoseeAntonioR> !imagebin | fdvalero
<kubot> fdvalero: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<bernardo> no me funciona en ninguno de los dos
<fdvalero> http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac271/fdvalero/Screenshot.png
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Está en español, cierto?
<bernardo> si
<fdvalero> esta es la captura de pantalla  http://i907.photobucket.com/albums/ac271/fdvalero/Screenshot.png
<fosco__> fdvalero: eso no es unity
<fdvalero> entonces
<fosco__> eso es ubuntu con el menu de la version netbook
<fdvalero> como puedo instalarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo En la barra de arriba, selecciona Sistema>Preferencias>Sonido
<MaRk-I> ese es gnome-shell
<fdvalero> anja, si, es genome-shell
<fosco__> fdvalero: lo normal para usar unity es actualizar a ubuntu 11.04
<bernardo> aham
<bernardo> te digo lo que tengo puesto?
<fdvalero> bueno es q no quiero actualizar a la 11.04
<fosco__> entonces no podrás probar unity
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Una vez que se abra la ventana, debes seleccionar la pestaña Hardware. Abajo, antes del botón de Close, dice Perfil. Qué dice ahí?
<bernardo> estereo analogico.duplex
<omikron4> yo me he gastado  tres pavos y no he sido capaz de instalar ninguna distro en un pc con win98 dentro, con pentium III, 800Mhz de velocidad y 128 megas de ram
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Ahora anda a la pestaña que dice Entrada, o algo parecido. (Lo siento, tengo Ubuntu en inglés)
<bernardo> si lo tengo
<bernardo> audio interno estero analogico
<bernardo> y en conector entrada en linea analogica
<tornado_> alguno juega conquer online 2.0
<tornado_> alguna forma de correrlo en linux
<mimecar> tornado_: mira en la web de wine
<omikron4> tendre que probar wifiway.. no lo he dicho es que tengo un teclado usb y no me deja despues de  pulsar instalar ninguna tecla
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo En conector debe haber una opción llamada Línea de Entrada Analógica. Selecciona esa y pruébalo, en Nivel de Entrada las barras deben cambiar de color.
<bernardo> ese es el que tengo puesto, las lineas de nivel de entrada estan azules
<omikron4> y me pregunto yo.. porque cojones.. despues de elegir idioma y teclado y configuracion.. te pregunta el pais.. si despues de elegir la configuracion, que se instale y punto
<Crashbit> omikron4: elegir el país es importante
<JoseeAntonioR> bernardo Qué raro. Está el microfono bien conectado?
<bernardo> si
<bernardo> porque tengo windows tambien
<omikron4> ya lo se por la hora.. porque ya le configure, con f2 el lenguaje y con f4 el teclado.. y con f3 el teclado al que pertenece Crashbit
<bernardo> y en windows va bien
<mimecar> bernardo: inicia con el live cd y mira si te funciona el microfono
<bernardo> es q el live cd lo tengo de la version anterior
<bernardo> he ido actulizando
<bernardo> ese es el problea
<bernardo> problema
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si funciona
<JoseeAntonioR> Una pregunta, alguno de ustedes sabe hasta qué versión era necesario usar xorg.conf?
<fosco__> JoseeAntonioR: 10.04 creo recordar
<JoseeAntonioR> fosco_ Perfecto, gracias.
<omikron4> alguien uso wubi en windows?
<omikron4> es fialble... es nativo.. o no lo es?
<Pucara> Hola como habilito los efectos de escritorio en gnome de Ubuntu 11.04 quitaron el submenu de apariencia que lo hacia
<mimecar> Pucara: instala simple-ccsm
<omikron4> lo digo porque el unico que no da problemas a no se que lo instales con el hirens es wifiway
<Pucara> mmmm que mal que me esta cayendo esta 11.04 cada ves que quiero usar algo que ya tenia tengo que instalar algo
<Pucara> huele feo!!
<mimecar> Pucara: usa gnome clásico
<omikron4> por favor, que esto es soporte .. solo quiero instalar ubbbuntu en un pc de 2005 que tienes 128 Mb de ram Pentium III y con una velocidad de 800Mhz y un disco duro de 10 GB
<Pucara> si seo hago
<mimecar> si usas un entorno de escritorio nuevo es normal que las cosas esten en otro sitio
<Pucara> pero me quitaron el menu de apariencia
<mimecar> si usas gnome clásico no puedes decir que es feo
<Pucara> por eso pregunto
<mimecar> porque es identido a ubuntu 10.10
<Pucara> y donde esta el submenu de efectos de apariencia?
<Pucara> no ta!!
<mimecar> instala simple-ccsm
<mimecar> Apariencia si que está
<mimecar> las pestaña efectos no
<Pucara> y simple ccsm no me lo deja instalar
<mimecar> que error te da
<omikron4> NO INSTALES, simple ccsm que te anula los demas
<Pucara> simple-ccsm:
<Pucara>  Depende: python-compizconfig pero no va a ser instalado
<Pucara>  Depende: compizconfig-settings-manager pero no va a ser instalado
<omikron4> instala sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<omikron4> Pucara: solo pon lo  qu e te dije
<mimecar> raro que me haya dejado instalar simple-ccsm...
<Pucara> pero si eso ya hace rato que lo tengo instalado
<omikron4> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<omikron4> y asi no anula ninguna ni hace que los desinstales
<Pucara> al pasar a la 11.04 me quito el submenu efectos de apariencia
<omikron4> no te lo quito.. es que no existe en natty abascal
<Pucara> tengo ese paquete instalado
<Pucara> pero ya no tengo como habilitar los efectos del escritorio en gnome clasico
<omikron4> pues si lo tiens instalado sistema preferencias administador de compiz
<Pucara> cambiaron de lugar ese menu?
<omikron4> siempre estuvo ahi, si teienes instalado el administrador
<Pucara> y como habilito los efectos si no toque nada
<Pucara> esta como siempre estuvo
<Pucara> pero ahora no hay mas efectos de ventanas gelatinosas y esas cosas
<omikron4> Pucara: primero asegurate en sistema administacion, controladores adicionales de hardware que tieens instalado tu controlador que acepta 3d
<omikron4> una vez esta instalado solo tienes que entrar all menu e ir eligiendo lo que quieres de efectos
<Pucara> glxgears me da acelaracion aunque mucho menor que antes
<omikron4> bien.. ahora sistema preferencias. aministrador de compiz
<Pucara> a a ver
<Pucara> me dice
<omikron4> y vas eligiendo cual plato exquisito
<Pucara> que el controlador Nvidia esta instalado pero no esta funcionando
<Pucara> que paso?
<Pucara> si antes del Upgrade funcionaba bien
<omikron4> una de dos.. o no es nvidia,,  menuda lata la de ayer con las graficas.. o se te instalo nouveau el experimental
<Pucara> caray que problema con esta 11.04!!
<Pucara> yo no cambie nada fue la actualizacion
<mimecar> Pucara: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Pucara> a ver verifico
<omikron4> eso decian todos de lucid lynx respecto a karmic y eso decian de maverick respecto a lucid ahora lo decimos respecto a maverick
<Pucara> si no me queda nada por actualizar
<mimecar> omikron4: es lo que pasa con una versión que solo tiene un par de días de vida
<Pucara> que debo hacer, me dice que el controlador esta habilitado pero no funciona
<Pucara> me da la opcion de eliminarlo nomas
<omikron4> has entrado en controladores adicionales de hardware, marcaste la pestaña de controladores privativos en repositorios .. te recuerdo que cuando actualizas se desactivan todos los repos de terceros
<mimecar> Pucara: http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Pucara> veo el enlace
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 usa el driver libre
<mimecar> si tienes el driver de nvidia se pelean (como es lógico)
<omikron4> el libre no funciona bien con mi tarjeta.. asi que instalo el de nvidia y en opensuse me lo baje de la pagina de nvidia
<bernardo> perdona me cai
<bernardo> seguis ahi?
<Pucara> ha ya veo hay otro xserver !!
<bernardo> holas a todos
<cossier> segun launcpad para los que usen nvidia https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/772204
<cossier> launchpad *
<omikron4> pos en mi caso nvidia funciono bien desde la alpha 2. eso si.. me salian cosas raras(comun en las que son para test. y me desaparecian de vez en cuando las decoraciones de ventanas. ) por lo demas todo bien
<omikron4> digo la alpha dos porque la uno ni la toque
<omikron4> iguel es lo que decia ayer mimecar, "es que yo compro lo que funciona" jajaja
<mimecar> omikron4: perder una semana buscando algo compatible y te olvidas
<Pucara> Bueno uya he quitado el controlador que coloco la 11.04 y tengo el de nvidia de los repositorios
<Pucara> pero me dice que no funcion
<Pucara> a
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> que problema tienes
<atotclic> ??
<Pucara> todo funcionaba antes del desaguizado de la 11.04
<mimecar> ¿has seguido todos los pasos del documento?
<Pucara> lo unico que no hice fue instalar el driver desde el .run lo hice desde el repositorio
<atotclic> pero con nVidia no te coje bien los graficos
<mimecar> ¿no habrás instalado el driver libre de nuevo?
<Pucara> hasat que instale la 11.04 lo hacia perfetamente
<atotclic> desde el run si no se activa bien es como si no lo hubieses instalado
<Pucara> lo voy ha hacer desde el run, como paro las X?
<Pucara> me pide parar el server X
<Pucara> para instalarlo
<atotclic> lo has probado desde controladoresadicionales
<Pucara> el driver esta instalado
<Pucara> pero no funciona
<atotclic> has reiniciado
<Pucara> si si
<Pucara> dos veces
<atotclic> cual has instalado
<Pucara> el del repositorio de nvidia
<Pucara> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Pucara> ese
<atotclic> el run de la pagina o el de controladores privatitaivos
<atotclic> que grafica tienes
<atotclic> ??
<mimecar> Pucara: lo que estas añadiendo no es de los repositorios de ubuntu
<Pucara> tengo uan gt240 nvidia que funcionaba muy bien antes del update ala 11.04
<Pucara> okis quito esos repos entonces
<Pucara> y le doy al run que baje de nvidia
<atotclic> sistema administrcaion controladores adicionales
<mimecar> ¿de donde has sacado esos repositorios?
<Pucara> como paro las X? para hacerlo?
<atotclic> desde controladores adicionales no hace falta parar las x y desde el run o bin de nvidia tampoco
<Pucara> si al ejecutar el run me pide que pare las X
<Pucara> sino no lo instala
<atotclic> te tiene que dar la orden para paralas
<atotclic> has probado desde administracion???
<Pucara> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<atotclic> quita eso
<Pucara> ya lo quite
<Pucara> pero no se como parar las x
<Pucara> You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<Pucara>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<Pucara>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<Pucara>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<Pucara> pone eso
<atotclic> deja de moneto el run
<Pucara> y no me deja instalar
<dzup> sudo service gdm restart
<Pucara> okis gracias
<atotclic> entra en sistema administracion controladores adicionales
<mimecar> atotclic: no le des vueltas, no leen las respuestas
<atotclic> desde run o bin tienes que configurarlo muy bien para que te lo coja
<mimecar> ha salido del canal
<dzup> sudo ini 1;   ..... comando1; comando2; etc ... sudo init 2
<atotclic> ha salido del canal al salir de las x
<atotclic> por eso le decia que se olvidase
<mimecar> si no le funciona ya volverá
<atotclic> si ya volvera con mas problemas todavia
<atotclic> y no con un xorg si no con mas de uno
<dzup> que poca confianza le tienen al chavalo
<atotclic> no es confianza
<atotclic> es que antes de salir de las x si no tienes ni idea prueba en el entorno
<dzup> ya tardo, puedeque estes seguro
<mimecar> dzup: si le están dando una explicación y hace lo que quiere...
<atotclic> si no sabaes para las x como sabes instalar el run y configurar el xorg
<dzup> another one bites the dust  ...
<dzup> ...(otro mas que muerde el polvo)
<dzup> ...y a mi que el pidgin me comienza a dar Segmentation fault
<atotclic> hay que ayudar pero para ello tienen que escuchar
<atotclic> mas bien leer
<atotclic> cuantos años llebais vosotros con linux????
<atotclic> yo 5
<mimecar> desde redhat 5
<mimecar> desde el 98 mas o menos
<dzup> iralo comenzaste casi como yo mimecar, heh rh :p
<dzup> ...bellos dolores de cabeza aquellos :p
<atotclic> veis llevais tiempo
<atotclic> y tubisteis problemas y muchos como yo
<dzup> porque a mi si me dolio la cabeza muchas veses cuando algo no salia heh
<atotclic> pero leisteis y escuchasteis
<50UAANA1K> bueno ya hice todo, pare la X he instale el driver privativo, pero nada todo sigue igual sera que es asi?
<50UAANA1K> <Pucara> glxgears me da aceleracion pero de 7000 pase a 1800
<mimecar> atotclic: por esa epoca no había este tipo de canales
<cossier> 50UAANA1K,
<dzup> 50UAANA1K: que video card es?
<50UAANA1K> gt240 nvidia funcionaba perfecto hasta que puse la 11.04
<cossier> 50UAANA1K, eres Pucara el de antes?
<dzup> 50UAANA1K: lsb_release -a   que dice?
<MaRk-I> cossier: si
<mimecar> 50UAANA1K: de la web que te he puesto antes has podido leer que hay problemas con los drivers de nvidia
<50UAANA1K> a si me cambio
<50UAANA1K> caray!!
<50UAANA1K> habra llegado la hora de cambiar de distro? jajaj
<mimecar> o de informarse antes de actualizar
<50UAANA1K> pero si nvidia es la mas popular de las controladoras
<mimecar> y de las que da más problemas
<mimecar> si en la 11.04 se usa el driver libre
<50UAANA1K> que yo sepa nunca fue asi
<50UAANA1K> todo lo contrario
<mimecar> y da problemas con el privativo....
<50UAANA1K> eran las ATI
<mimecar> 50UAANA1K: las ati ejecutas el instalador desde la consola sin hacer nada a las x
<mimecar> y al reiniciar todo funciona
<dzup> 50UAANA1K: trtasde desde el live cd? te funciona ahi?
<50UAANA1K> en la ati de mi notebook
<50UAANA1K> todo funciono
<50UAANA1K> pero en mi desktop con la nvidia tengo problemas
<dzup> "desde el c live "  te funciona?
<50UAANA1K> no se hice el upgrade directamente
<50UAANA1K> desde la 10.10
<dzup> hmm, se me ocurre, bajate el cd del 11.04 y correlo live
<dzup> fijate si te funciona, si funciona a ver diferencias
<50UAANA1K> bueno no importa ahora instalo otra distro en otra particion y listo cuando se repare esto regreso a la ubuntu
<mimecar> dzup: pero le irá con el driver libre
<mimecar> 50UAANA1K: y si te pasa en otra distribución lo mismo?
<50UAANA1K> ya e paso tuve años usando Mandriva
<50UAANA1K> me pase a Ubuntu por un problema
<50UAANA1K> ajjaj
<mimecar> ¿has seguido todos los pasos de la guía que te he puesto antes?
<50UAANA1K> de todos modos es Linux no?
<dzup> indiscutibmente
<50UAANA1K> esa es la ventaja
<50UAANA1K> hay variedad
<dzup> mismo mono vestido diferente
<atotclic> kernel
<50UAANA1K> voy a seguir trasteando con el driver este de nvidia
<50UAANA1K> a ver que encuentro
<atotclic> pero con Nvidia no tendrias que tener tanto problema
<atotclic> si mas con ati
<50UAANA1K> si hice como esta en la guia
<atotclic> que guia
<mimecar> atotclic: ati no da problemas
<atotclic> a ver no da
<atotclic> pero a mi m corre mejor nvidia que no ati
<mimecar> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<50UAANA1K> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/solucionar-problemas-con-las-tarjetas-nvidia-en-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<50UAANA1K> si esa
<mimecar> has desinstalado nouveau?
<atotclic> bueno me voy a la cama
<atotclic> nos vemos
<mimecar> 50UAANA1K: el driver es de la web de nvidia?
<50UAANA1K> sip
<mimecar> no puedes usar el driver de ppa
<50UAANA1K> comenzare por desinstalar todo lo que tenga qeu ver con nvidia
<mimecar> cuidado no te quedes sin sistema
<50UAANA1K> tengo una particion libre para instalar otro linux por las dudas
<mar> hola, buenas noches, tengo un pequeño problema, tengo una notebook (hp 420) y cada vez que cierro la pantalla se cambia la resolucion de la pantalla sola...
<50UAANA1K> creo que todo bine por esa dichosa unity!!!
<50UAANA1K> por algo me dio mala espina!!
<mimecar> 50UAANA1K: no es la causa
<mimecar> es más probable que el fallo se el kernel que han metido
<mimecar> unity solo es un gestor de ventanas, no tiene poder en el sistema
<50UAANA1K> y podrque colocaron otro gestor de X entonces?
<mimecar> es solo un gestor de ventanas
<50UAANA1K> voy a reiniciar a ver si hay suerte
<50UAANA1K> ya regreso
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-23
<netzsooc> hola, tengo lucid lynx en una partición de 40 gb. Esa partición está dividida en boot, root, var y home. Pero tengo una partición muco más grande, de 150gbs donde quiero guardar todas mis descargas y videos. Me gustaría saber como monto esa partición automáticamente cada vez que inicie ubuntu sin tener que ir al nautilus y seleccionarla
<m4v> netzsooc: tienes que colocarlo en el /etc/fstab, pero por el momento no puedo explicarte como hacerlo.
<netzsooc> m4v pero tienes una página donde lo explique?
<init> el mismo fstab?
<netzsooc> man fstab?
<init> tambien.. :P
<netzsooc> como obtengo la uid de mi partición?
<init> blkid
<netzsooc> ya... gracias
<init> :D
<netzsooc> como puedo saber el fstype de la partición? es que no recuerdo si es ext3 o ext4
<init> a mi blkid me dice
<init> TYPE="ext3"   TYPE="ext4"   TYPE="swap"
<init> :S
<netzsooc> ya, gracias, era eso, es que yo estaba usando el flag -s UUID
<init>  :P
<netzsooc> tú que usarías para el fsck de una unidad donde estarán almacenados todos tus documentos y descargas y tal?
<init> ahm.. no llegue a responder
<netzsooc> gracias por la ayuda, el sistema ya lo detecta
<netzsooc> ahora tengo otro problema, el audio no lo detecta. Es decir, detecta las dos tarjetas de sonido, y la del hdmi si funciona (ya vi una peli en la tele) pero la interna no, no puedo escuchar nada
<netzsooc> cuando hago lspci sale esto: http://pastebin.com/3v8E5XDH
<init> yo ahi ya ni idea netzsooc, nunca use dos placas :S
<netzsooc> bueno init, gracias, aún así fue muy bueno que me dijeras los mans que necesitaba hace un momento
<init> de nada :D
<ghost_> pueden ayudarme pasando me un manual de como instalar tomcat 7 en ubuntu
<ghost_> 11.10
<ghost_> meurje por favor ayudenme
<Amilcore> Saludos
<Amilcore> Alguién sabe como implementar un archivo Calc o Base a OpenBravo POS 2.30.2¿?
<chilicuil> nop, ni idea
<Amilcore> está la cosa complicada
<Amilcore> en la wiki del proyecto aparece un procedimiento, pero creo que está obsoleto
<Amilcore> http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/Projects/POS/Installation
<remaster> gnome shell y ubuntu tweak
<chilicuil> mmm, no conozco free rapid, pero jdownloader va sin problemas en mi maquina, te aparece algun mensaje de error?, debes instalar java, prueba invocandolos desde la consola
<chilicuil> mmm, a lo mejor son de algun ppa?, remaster.., mmm, a lo mejor primero podrias buscar en launchpad o en packages.ubuntu.com y en el repositorio precise-updates o del repositorio que venga los errores que arregla
<chilicuil> remaster: eso solo si quieres estar 100% seguro de lo que modifican las actualizaciones
<remaster> ya acepte el upgrade no cambia mas q 7 archivos , gril, y varios de gnome shell y ubuntu usb creator
<jimlestat> funcionan bien pero a la hora de agregar la url despues no descargar la taza de descarga no se mueve
<chilicuil> remaster: si ya hiciste la actualizacion, puedes encontrar los logs de cada cambio en /usr/share/doc/paquete/changelog.Debian.gz
<remaster> W: Se produjo un error durante la verificación de las firmas. El repositorio no está actualizado y se utilizarán los ficheros de índice antiguos. El error GPG es: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<remaster> W: Imposible obtener http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<chilicuil> mmm, remaster eso te aparece justo ahora?, porque http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release esta disponible.., a lo mejor lo hiciste hace rato, intenta con otro $ sudo apt-get update
<remaster> no chilicuil
<remaster> desde hace mucho me sale ese error
<chilicuil> remaster: eso paso despues de la actualizacion?
<remaster> antes y despues , siempre ha estado
 * chilicuil arranca precise
<chilicuil> remaster: cada vez que usas apt-get supongo
<remaster> asi es
<jimlestat> yo tenia casi el mismo problema
<jimlestat> entre en modo recovery
<jimlestat> reparar paketes y zoom arreglado talvez ?
<chilicuil> remaster: ok, creo que lo tengo
<remaster> dime
<chilicuil> remaster: la llave del repositorio extra que tienes es incorrecto, debes entrar a synaptic y en la seccion de autentificacion, elimina la llave de extra
<remaster> con que nombre esta?
<chilicuil> Try opening Software Sources, go to the Authentication tab, and remove the keys for Extras
<chilicuil> asi es como aparece en: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1869890
<chilicuil> despues de eso la vuelves a exportar:  sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192
<chilicuil> y actualizas el repositorio $ sudo apt-get update
<remaster> ok
<remaster> te digo en un rato hice otro update porq synaptic no habre .__. me lanza un error y ya no habre
<chilicuil> lol!
<chilicuil> okidoki
<remaster> creo q valio
<remaster> mae
<remaster> mi sistema
<chilicuil> remaster: mmm, esta raro, precise se ha comportado muy estable en mi sistema
<remaster> http://snipurl.com/236hx1y
<chilicuil> remaster: porque no pruebas esto: cd /var/lib/apt && sudo mv lists lists.old && sudo mkdir -p lists/partial && sudo apt-get update  ?
<remaster> eso qe hace?
<chilicuil> remaster: parece ser que tienes algo muy feo en /var/lib/apt/
<chilicuil> elimina la cache de apt
<remaster> probando
<remaster> me dijo
<remaster> hecho
<remaster> ._.
<remaster> y no tiro ningun error
<remaster> y se quito un cuadrito rojo del panel
<chilicuil> ehhh n_n/
<remaster> ahora ?
<chilicuil> pero entonces funciona apt de nuevo?, prueba instalando un programa o algo
<remaster> se esta iinstaladno
<remaster> midori
<remaster> sin problemas
<remaster> owo
<chilicuil> \n_n/
<remaster> instalado
<remaster> gracias
<remaster> parece que todo se soluciono
<chilicuil> genial remaster, aprovecho para salir del chat, buenas noches ~.~/
<remaster> byebye
<remaster> buenas noches
<kuato-AR> Saludos amigos
<kuato-AR> tengo un problemita con lubuntu 11.10 y dos placas de sonido, una onboard y otra pci
<kuato-AR> ya tengo identificada a la placa onboard y a la pci y editando el archivo .asoundrc puedo seleccionar la que funciona
<kuato-AR> el problema es que cada vez que reinicio la placa que funciona cambia de posición, primero es 1, luego 0, luego 1
<kuato-AR> alguna idea de como solucionar esto ?
<fabio> holas, tengo una dudilla con aptitude
<fabio> he hecho purge de un paquete
<fabio> y me aparece con el flag "c"
<fabio> de que ha conservado la configuracion
<fabio> yo quiero que borre todo todo
<fabio> como debo hacerlo?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<fosco_> me pido ser el hermano feo!
<fosco_> ups, wrong channel, lo siento :)
<Acro> conoceis algun canal para virtualBox en español?
<carnau> ¿Hay alguna forma de limitar los resultados de búsqueda del dash para que no entre en según que directorios?
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe cual es el mejor programa para crear una pagina web en ubuntu?
<buenaventura> liher: vim, geany, emacs...
<buenaventura> eclipse con aptana
<liher> no he creado una pagina web en mi vida
<liher> alguno que sea grafico?
<buenaventura> liher: todos los que te mencioné tienen interfaz gráfica, aunque en algunos es opcional
<buenaventura> pero ninguno va a salvarte de que debas aprender html, javascript, css
<matiasdb> done
<liher> hola otra vez
<liher> que es css?
<liher> hace años era programador pero me descolge un poco
<buenaventura> hojas de estilo en cascada, pregúntale a google
<liher> vale
<liher> creo que probare con nvu
<liher> un buen sitio gratis para alojar una pagina?
<liher> sabeis?
<chilicuil> www.000webhost.com
<buenaventura> nvu? estás buscando algo tipo dreamweaver? no aprenderás nada así
<liher> veras, me encanta aprender, te lo aseguro, pero no tengo mucho tiempo, tengo dos niñas que me lo roban casi todo
<liher> :D
<liher> gracias por todo
<buenaventura> había uno
<buenaventura> esperá que me acuerde
<liher> te espero
<buenaventura> kompozer
<buenaventura> pero nunca me convenció mucho
<liher> por que?
<buenaventura> pero te permite hacer una página web sólo con clicks
<buenaventura> por el código que genera: no pasa el validador de la w3c
<liher> ein?
<fosco_> buenas
<twikzer> alguien sabe como utilizar gameconqueror ?
<jimlestat> tengo problemas para actualizar adobe flash en firefox
<jimlestat> soy novato en esto podrian ayudarma porfa
<Deckon> problemas como que?
<jimlestat> al instalar baje el archivo pero no soy muy diestro con la consola
<debsan> jimlestat, qué archivo ?
<debsan> qué tipo de archivo es ?
<Nex4> deb?
<jimlestat> no tar.gz
<Deckon> se supone que flash ya no libera actualizaciones para firefox no?
<Nex4> Deckon: se supone
<jimlestat> de adobe
<Nex4> solo para chrome
<Nex4> Deckon: en linux noma'
<jimlestat> exacto entonces hay q hacerlo manual
<debsan> jimlestat, lo descomprimiste ? que hay adentro ?
<Deckon> mmm no creo
<Nex4> jimlestat: no, no hay mas soporte a la "API" netscape .. que es la que usa firefox y gran parte de los navegadores digamos
<Deckon> debsan: busca en tus repos flash-plugin o algo asi
<Deckon> perdon jimlestat
<Nex4> jimlestat: *
<Nex4> :P
<debsan> je
<jimlestat> ya busque en sinaptic pero esta actualizado pero en firefox no
<Deckon> y ya te fijaste que la version que quieres compilar y la que esta en tus repos no sea la misma?
<debsan> jimlestat, qué versión de ubuntu estás usando ?
<Deckon> por que hasta donde entiendo ya n hay mas actualizaciones de flash para firefox
<Nex4> compilar? flash?
<Nex4> uh?
<Deckon> o lo que sea, no se
<debsan> se me quema la comida ...
<Deckon> mientras no sea la cocina todo bien XD
<Nex4> xDD
<autofsckk> como puedo hacer un mirror local para poder hacerm uchas instalaciones en una lan?
<fosco_> buenas
<scherenhaenden> hola q tal... por alguna razon trato de instalar vmware y no m lo permite, porque no tengo la carpeta /usr/bin/gcc/ q en anteriores instalaciones siempre estuvo alli pero ahora por alguna razon no logro ahcer q aparezca :S
<mimecar> has instalado gcc?
<scherenhaenden> si hehehehe
<scherenhaenden> pero funciono en un momento haciendo mil peripecias... y el vmware me dijo q era el 4.3 y no el 4.6.1 aunq ese tb esta instalado... cambie la instalacion y ahora... nada de nada
<scherenhaenden> :S
<mimecar> virtualbox es más sencillo de usar
<scherenhaenden> mm
<scherenhaenden> si lo se
<scherenhaenden> :s
<scherenhaenden> pero necesito vmware :(
<scherenhaenden> eso sin contar de q no entiendo porque ahora no tengo esa carpeta
<scherenhaenden> y puedo compilar sin problemas
<mimecar> esrará en otro sitio
<mimecar> estará
<scherenhaenden> sip... eso lo se pero normalmente se toma el ls de /usr/bin/gcc
<scherenhaenden> creo
<mimecar> estas siguiendo las instrucciones del programa para instalarlo?
<scherenhaenden> yo creo q esto me esta tomando el pelo
<scherenhaenden> root@scherenhaenden-GA-MA785GT-UD3H:/# whereis gcc
<scherenhaenden> gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/lib/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz
<scherenhaenden> segun eso... alli esta gcc :s
<mimecar> estas siguiendo las instrucciones del programa?
<scherenhaenden> sip
<scherenhaenden> me busque varios manuales
<scherenhaenden> los segui todos pero nanai
<scherenhaenden> :s
<scherenhaenden> yo voy a hacer el link symbolico yo mismo
<mimecar> si sigues todos no te funcionará
<mimecar> tienes que seguir el que te diga el fabricante
<scherenhaenden> no los segui todos a la vez
<scherenhaenden> :S
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<scherenhaenden> buenas noches
<hbastidas> Buenas tardes
<scherenhaenden> aki tengo 21 para las 8
<hbastidas> aqui son las 13:10
<aguitel> scherenhaenden, donde estas
<chilicuil> sip y aqui las 12:40 =)
<scherenhaenden> alemania
<scherenhaenden> aguitel: alemania
<chilicuil> coool
<aguitel> coool
<scherenhaenden> alguien se conoce aki deverdad con gcc?
<scherenhaenden> tengo q ir a comer
<mimecar> scherenhaenden: estas siguiendo las instrucciones del fabricante?
<scherenhaenden> del fabricante?
<mimecar> del fabricante de vmware
<scherenhaenden> no hay instrucciones q yo pueda ver
<mimecar> en la parte de donde te lo has descargado tienes que tenerlas
<scherenhaenden> no
<scherenhaenden> sale solo soporte para la version paga :s
<mimecar> qué versión de vmware tienes?
<scherenhaenden> 2.5.5
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> de todos los vmware que hay, cual tienes?
<mimecar> no se lo que has descargado
<scherenhaenden> ya t paso la pagina
<scherenhaenden> http://www.vmware.com/download/player/download.html
<scherenhaenden> el bundle
<mimecar> Player resources
<mimecar> Documentation
<mimecar> ahí tienes las instrucciones
<scherenhaenden> clica y veras q son las instrucciones
<scherenhaenden> yo las baje y las lei
<mimecar> http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/Debian_6.html
<mimecar> para Debian
<mimecar> si no tienes de Ubuntu usas esa
<mimecar> html
<mimecar> http://partnerweb.vmware.com/GOSIG/Ubuntu_11_10.html
<mimecar> para ubuntu 11.10
<scherenhaenden> dejame ver eso
<jmanuel_cool> Tukeke, ¿estas?
<scherenhaenden> eso no tiene nada q ver pero toy tratando con otra cosa... proque ahora m dice q lo c header files matching with your(mine) kernel were not found
<mimecar> te puedo ayudar sobre las instrucciones
<mimecar> si usas otra cosa no
<scherenhaenden> si pero esas instrucciones no me ayudan
<scherenhaenden> :s
<scherenhaenden> estoy usando otra cosa porque ahora el problemas es q no pasa el c header
<scherenhaenden> ya solucione ese problema
<scherenhaenden> ahora hay otro :s
<jmanuel_cool> scherenhaenden, típico XD
<scherenhaenden> ahora resulta q necesito un patch :s
<mimecar> no se lo que estas haciendo
<scherenhaenden> yo voy a ver si puedo correr esas maquinas virtuales en el virtualbox
<scherenhaenden> debe haber alguna manera
<scherenhaenden> arreglo algo y sale otro problema
<scherenhaenden> q increible
<mimecar> no se si serán compatibles
<chilicuil> computers suck
<scherenhaenden> si lo son esta corriendo XD!
<scherenhaenden> ¬¬ no pude tocar guitarra hoy ni practicar mathe ni hacer unos macros para mi trabajo por estar con ese vmware
<mimecar> has hecho una copia de la máquina antes de hacer eso?
<scherenhaenden> sip
<scherenhaenden> weno m voy
<scherenhaenden> nos vemos
<scherenhaenden> gracias por todo
<scherenhaenden> ;I
<scherenhaenden> :)
 * xoan buenas
<riveryk> Buenas quien me puede colaborar, necesito programar algo y ps en ubuntu no se mucho sobre eso.... que me aconsejan?
<Deckon> y que necesitas, un ide o que?
<riveryk> que programa es bueno para hacerlo
<Deckon> pues puedes usar cualquier editor de texto
<Deckon> pero si quieres algo mas completo yo e escuchado buenas cosa de code::blocks
<Deckon> tambien depende de que lenguaje uses
<riveryk> es que esa es la cosa... estoy como mirando nuevas y buenas formas para hacerlo... tb soy muy nuevo en la programacion.... necesito un programa que me ayude a hacer unos calculos con algunos datos... como velocidad y  tiempo
<Sapote> hola gente
<selina2> hi
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-24
<Rofocale_> wenas
<Rofocale_> quien aqui ha configurado un servidor de correo con postfix
<Rofocale_> quiero instalar postfix y que en mi mismo servidor tener 4 dominios y a cada uno lellegue correos de cada usuario creado en cada dominio
<Rofocale_> se puede ?
<Rofocale_> no hay muchos manuales o como debo de buscar para encontrar sobre configuracion de varios dominios
<Rofocale_> cual es mejor usar postfix con dovecot o con courier ?
<thor_> HOla a todos, tengo una duda, ojalá me puedan ayudar
<thor_> instalé ubuntu 11.10 en una laptop toshiba c645d
<thor_> pero al iniciar el sistema se me colgaba
<thor_> se quedaba pegado a los 30 segundos de haber terminado de arrancar totalmente
<thor_> asi que instale ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<thor_> y me encontre con lo mismo
<thor_> claro que me lleve una sorpresa a darme cuenta que al tener el cable de red conectado a la laptop
<thor_> no se cuelga
<thor_> independiente de que si eth0 esta activado o no
<thor_> baje la interfaz y me conecte por wifi a la red
<thor_> y ningun problema
<thor_> pero si saco el cable en pocos segundos el sistema se pega
<thor_> una vez que se pega nisiquiera funciona la combinacion alt+sysrq+reisub
<thor_> sino que debo reiniciar el equipo a la mala SI O SI
<thor_> la verdad no se que hacer
<thor_> ojalá a alguien se le ocurra algo
<thor_> he intentado de todo
<thor_> y en google no hay mucha info
<thor_> encontré por ahi en el foro de ubuntu alguien a quien le pasaba lo mismo pero el pensaba que era la placa wifi (yo no creo que sea asi, pues el wifi me funciona bien, mientras tenga conectado el cable RJ45) pero nada de soluciones
<thor_> :S
<thor__> ¿?¿?¿?
<thor_> .
 * xoan buenas
<xoan> thor_: quizá ver algún log resulte de ayuda...
<xoan> puedes mirar en /var/log/messages.log.1 o /var/log/syslog.log.1 o directamente en /var/log/errors.log.1 (tras reiniciar)
<joseluis> hola
<joseluis> como van
<Deckon> o/
<joseluis> pregunta sobre dinero
<Deckon> ??
<joseluis> resulta lo siguiente
<joseluis> Desarrollé una aplicación para generar ordenes de pago, en python, qt, SQlite y reportLab el tiempo de desarrollo fue de 3 meses y medio y estoy cobrando por el tiempo de desarrollo, la instalación y algunas configuraciones leves, 2 millones de pesos colombianos, en el mercado se encuentran aplicaciones
<joseluis> genericas en 300 mil pesos
<joseluis> entonces depronto alguien que halla tenido experiencia en la venta del servicio de soporte de alguna aplicación pueda darme algun consejo
<joseluis> digo genericas porque la orden que genera mi programa es un documento pdf y tiene los logos y colores de la entidad el diseño de las "genericas" es estandar para cualquier empresa
<joseluis> dos millones de pesos  colombianos vienen siendo como 1.050 dolares americanos
<guampa> !ot | joseluis
<kubot> joseluis: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<joseluis> ok
<carnau> ¿hay algún cliente soulseek que vaya bien en ubuntu, y que no sea nicotine?
<guampa> museekd y algun frontend como museeq a mi me han ido bien
<carnau> lo probaré mientras el otro no vaya algo mejor, gracias!
<guampa> de nada carnau
<mario_> hola
<Deckon> o/
<mario_> que bootloader usa ubuntu ?
<Acro> gurb
<Acro> grub2
<joseluis> grup
<joseluis> 2
<joseluis> eso
<Acro> con b o p que me lio?
<joseluis> grup2
<joseluis> perdon grub2
<Deckon> es grub2
<joseluis> eso
<joseluis> grub2
<alexove> Hola gente tengo un problema
<alexove> instale ubuntu server en virtualbox
<alexove> tengo un servidor web y un dominio no-ip
<alexove> que al parecer esta funcionando bien pero no me muestra la pagina
<maca> Hola, ¿dónde se almacena los datos de que un programa que tiene versión de prueba de 30 días? Es para hacer una copia antes de arrancar por primera vez, y así, cuando finalice, la sustituyo por el de la copia, de modo que pensará que es la primera vez que ejecuto
<maca> Tengo ubuntu 12.04
<Deckon> whreis nombre_del_programa
<kurama10> maca: como se llama el programa ?
<jmanuel_cool> maca which NOMBRE
<maca> Pues me refiero en general, todos los programas comerciales y profesionales. Por ejemplo, Varicad, o Bricscad...
<Deckon> no conocia which
<Deckon> ho ya veo..which solo regresa donde esta el binario?
<fosco_> maca, en general las técnicas de los programas para detectar que has gatsado el tiempo de prueba son bastante más complejas que eso
<fosco_> de ser así bastaría con reinstalar el programa pasados los 30 días
<maca> En windows, un conocido me dijo que con su antivirus de 30 días, cuando finalizó, hizo una restauración del registro que él antes de arrancar por primera vez hizo una copia de seguridad del registro, de modo que siguió funcionando el programa, como piensa que es la primera vez que ejecutas...
<Deckon> maca es un programa emulado?
<maca> Pero yo, desde hace mucho intenté reinstalar software cuando estaba en windows, y no funcionó. Y no, no es emulado con wine ni nada
<maca> Varicad ofrece soporte para Linux de manera nativo
<Deckon> maca conoces freecad?
<jmanuel_cool> Medusa
<maca> Si reinstalo, ¿me dirá que ya utilicé los 30 días? Por que no sé, creo que eso no funciona porque eso queda grabado en un archivo en alguna parte del disco, tal vez en /etc, que es el registro de Linux, creo. Y si, conozco freecad. Pero me interesa saber si eso es posible eso de lo que estoy hablando. Y no porque quiera usar sistemas CAD, sino porque si me interesa otro y es comercial, pues eso... no me gusta nada utilizar piratas...
<maca> Espero que me entendáis...
<fosco_> lo que deberías hacer es buscar alternativas libres o bien pagar la licencia
<Deckon> maca entonces intenta con whereis nombre_del_programa eso te regresara todos los directorios
<icaro440> hola, tambien puedes usar virtualbox e instalar ahi una maquina virtual con tu anterior programa de cad
<icaro440> porque no me creo que uses el varicad desde hace tiempo
<icaro440> seguramente eres usuario de autocad
<icaro440> tanto autocad como archicad van muy bien en virtualbox
<maca> ya pero que mas me da si soy de autocad o no, quiero uno que funcione de modo nativo en Linux, no quiero volver a la mierda de windows, con gran perdón
<icaro440> jajaja
<icaro440> a mi me pasa lo mismo, ojala hubiera programas asi de profesionales
<icaro440> pero no te engañes, no los hay
<maca> Pero aunque sea libre, tengo cierto interés con uno profesional de linux, como Varicad, y no solo eso, sino en otras cosas comerciales y profesionales
<maca> Además Deckon, no entiendo eso de regresar todos los directorios, explícame, ¿puedes?
<icaro440> entonces...si es asi estoy con fosco
<grefushow> hola por que hay pagians como estas donde se activa el menu para la impresora al instante y sin solicitarlo :  http://www.eldia.com.do/los-buenos-dias-de-molina-morillo/2010/7/15/29967/print
<icaro440> si esa es tu intencion, deberias adquirir la licencia
<Deckon> maca, corres e lcomando y te regresa los directorios donde se aloja el programa y demas
<icaro440> o buscar otro...=buena suerte
<maca> es decir, deckon, en el buscar, escribo el nombre del programa, y doy al buscar en todo el disco, y me dirá todos los archivos enlazados, ¿es eso lo que quieres decir?
<Deckon> maca,no, abre una terminal y pon whereis y el nombre del programa
<maca> Ah!!! Vale, entiendo.
<Deckon> eso te regresara rutas como /usr/share/app...
<maca> gracias. voy a tomar una notita para que no esté yo empanado
<grefushow> ah si uso la proteccion para java script en estas clases de paginas ya no se abre el menu de la impresora , pero usar la proteccion para java script es molesto mientras navegas:  http://www.eldia.com.do/los-buenos-dias-de-molina-morillo/2010/7/15/29967/print
<Deckon> grefushow: casi estoy seguro que puedes indicar que solo se ejecute en determinadas paginas
<grefushow> y como determino el patron generico de esa clase de paginas para que no ten un sobresalto mientras navegas: http://www.eldia.com.do/los-buenos-dias-de-molina-morillo/2010/7/15/29967/print
<maca> grefushow, tal vez sea un malware...
<grefushow> no te den
<maca> no la ejecutes ni no has pedido
<grefushow> bueno el link termina en print quizas por eso se ejecuta sin solicitalo
<maca> claro, es por eso, pero si no sabes que es, mejor prevenir
<maca> bueno, gracias por ayudarme en mi caso. A ver si consigo, y de ser así, lanzaré un montón de fuegos artificiales alrededor de mi piso, y petardos truenos... va a ser la leche!!
<grefushow> a veces usando ubuntu hay paginas que me avisan de que no ha podido ejecutarse un script y me pide eliminarlo o reintentar usando firefox
<maca> Qué navegador usáis?? Yo uso Aurora de firefox
<grefushow> aurora es experimental?
<grefushow> o estable?
<Deckon> si
<maca> sí, porque yo quiero colaborar un poco
<maca> es experimental
<grefushow> uso el estable para ubuntu
<maca> colaborar probando si funciona o no, hasta que salga un bug
<maca> Bueno, gracias. Me voy que tengo que estudiar!! Suerte a todos.
<grefushow> Hola , al ejecutar este comando en ubuntu "sudo sysctl -p" todo el sistema se pone en turbo y ubuntu va mas rapido y ligero pero al cerrar sesion pierde esa propiedad como podria hacer que ese comoando se ejecutara en automatico al arrancar ubuntu y sin pedirme password?
<guampa> grefushow: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<grefushow> guampa ok ya esta
<grefushow> y ahora ...
<guampa> fijate que hay una linea al final que dice "exit 0"
<guampa> escribi en una linea ANTES de esa
<guampa> sysctl -p
<debsan> http://linux.die.net/man/8/sysctl
<guampa> mejor todavia, en una terminal pone "which sysctl"
<grefushow> tiene que escribirse en la misma linea donde esta exit?
<guampa> y en el gedit pone el path completo que te devuelve
<init> no, antes
<guampa> aca es /sbin/sysctl
<debsan> grefushow, sysctl - configure kernel parameters at runtime
<guampa> grefushow: antes
<guampa> lo puse en mayusculas para que quedara resaltado
<grefushow> quedaria asi ? sysctl -p exit
<guampa> guampa mejor todavia, en una terminal pone "which sysctl"
<grefushow> hola
<guampa> llegan los mensajes que escribo?
<grefushow> no puedo pegar lo que copio desde la terminal
<guampa> grefushow: "which sysctl" te tiene que devolver una ruta completa al comando sysctl
<guampa> pone esa ruta en vez del comando solo
<grefushow> hola
<Deckon> y estara bien el estar cargando esos parametros del kernel..no le traera problemas en proximos kerneles?
<grefushow> no puedo enviar determinados textos
<grefushow> escritos en clave de comandos
<grefushow> #
<grefushow> (
<guampa> grefushow: no necesitas enviar nada, solo escribi "which sysctl" y pones lo que devuelve en la linea del gedit
<guampa> por ejemplo en mi sistema which devuelve /sbin/sysctl
<guampa> seria entonces /sbin/sysctl -p
<guampa> luego de eso cerras el editor y listo, ahi termina
<Epuuuu> bueenas tardes
<grefushow> puedes ponerme el texto definitivo o como quedaria ?
<grefushow> ya que no me deja enviar el texto con los comandos tal y como lo pondria
<guampa> grefushow: el texto definitivo depende lo que te devuelva el comando "which sysctl"
<grefushow> me devuelve sbin sysctl  pero sin la -p
<guampa> grefushow: ok, en el editor de texto escribi entonces en la linea nueva esa que abriste
<guampa> /sbin/sysctl -p
<guampa> luego cerras el editor le das que guarde y listo
<grefushow> quedaria asi barra sbin barra -p
<grefushow> barra sbin barra sysctl -p?
<guampa> mira grefushow
<guampa> te voy a decir como hacerlo mucho mas super facil
<guampa> borra lo que escribiste en esa linea, dejala en blanco
<guampa> te voy a pasar un comando que te va a decir que es lo que tenes que escribir
<guampa> ok?
<grefushow> barra sbin barra sysctl -p exit ? corrijo
<guampa> /sbin/sysctl -p
<grefushow> con el exit icluido al final de la linea?
<guampa> si
<guampa> eso que acabo de escribir ahi
<guampa> /sbin/sysctl -p
<guampa> ya te dije dos veces que no
<guampa> me estas cargando?
<grefushow> ok el exit lo pongo punto y aparte
<grefushow> al final del texto del archivo
<guampa> si, como estaba cuando lo abriste
<guampa> al final
<guampa> ultima linea
<guampa> sin nada despues
<grefushow> barra sbin barra sysctl - p va libre sin ponerle un corchete #?
<grefushow> bien entiendo que no se le pone # alguno
<guampa> quien dijo algo de # ?
<grefushow> es por si acaso no quiero que falle nada en la instruccion de comandos
<guampa> ya te dije exactamente lo que tenes que poner y como, es solo una linea de 10 caracteres. te estas haciendo el dificil me parece
<grefushow> bien entonces ahora cierro y guardo
<grefushow> el archivo
<grefushow> modificado
<guampa> si
<grefushow> ok ya esta hecho pero seguro que al arrancar ubuntu no me pedira la contraseña de administrador?
<guampa> ultra seguro
<guampa> super mega hiper
<grefushow> bien salgo y reinicio ubuntu y despues cuento las novedades que surjan
<guampa> ok
<Guest62765> hola tengo una pregunta quiero descomprimir un .zip pero me tira esto: "7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<Guest62765> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=es_ES.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<Guest62765> Error: /home/juannoodt/Escritorio/Tovien-Meta.zip: Can not open file as archive
<Guest62765> Errors: 1"
<Juannoodt>  hola tengo una pregunta quiero descomprimir un .zip pero me tira esto: "7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<Juannoodt>  p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=es_ES.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<Juannoodt>  Error: /home/juannoodt/Escritorio/Tovien-Meta.zip: Can not open file as archive
<Juannoodt>  Errors: 1"
<grefushow> guampa comprobado con ese comando funcionando desde el arranque ubuntu va acelerado y responde con mas rapidez
<guampa> ok
<grefushow> y la diferencia del antes y despues es del todo sensible
<mimecar> Juannoodt: qué versión de ubutnu estas usando?
<grefushow> lo cierto es que ese comando era mas bien para aportar informacion sobre el uso de memoria y el tipo de conectividad ip4 o ip6
<Juannoodt> ubuntu natty
<mimecar> el programa es la versión de los repositorios?
<grefushow> pero al ejecutarlo le imprime mucha velocidad de respuesta a ubuntu
<Juannoodt> 11.04
<Juannoodt> no lo se como me fijo eso?
<mimecar> usas repositorios externos?
<Juannoodt> perdon pero no se a que te referis
<grefushow> no recuerdo bien el comando pero era algo asi como sudo sys -p y hace que ubuntu funcione de verdad mas rapido
<mimecar> Juannoodt: los programas de ubuntu pueden estar en los servidores de ubuntu o en servidores externos
<mimecar> los que tiene ubuntu suelen estar probados
<Juannoodt> ahhh, si los bajo con el apt-get de los servidores de ubuntu
<mimecar> cuando pusistes las actualizaciones la última vez?
<Juannoodt> voy bajando actualizaciones con el gestor de actualizaciones
<Juannoodt> la ultima vez fue hace una semana
<mimecar> actualiza ahora
<Juannoodt> ok
<Jakeukalane> que tal anda la actualización desde versiones anteriores?? siguen teniendo tantos bugs como antes???
<grefushow> por que este comando hace que ubuntu sudo sysctl -p  se acelere? si es para proporcionar informacion
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: espera una semana antes de actualizar a la 12.04
<mimecar> grefushow: porque estas modificando el comportamiento del kernel
<guampa> grefushow: si lees el manual de sysctl vas a saber que sysctl -p no es para proporcionar informacion
<Jakeukalane> ok, también había pensado en esperar un tiempo.       que me recomiendas, actualización limpia (es decir, booteo con un USB y de doy a actualizar sobreescribiendo la partición /) ,  o actualización desde el sistema operativo??
<grefushow> si es asi ahora ubuntu responde con mas agilidad y lo noto menos pesado en su respuesta
<mimecar> Jakeukalane: desde el sistema operativo
<Jakeukalane> gracias
<grefushow> en su respuesta o comportamiento
<grefushow> guampa donde  vi ese comando se usaba para verificar el tipo de conexion en mi caso me informa de que tengo deshabilitado la conectividad ipv6 con valor 1 y que tengo un valor de memoria swap = 0
<guampa> grefushow, la documentacion oficial del comando la podes ver escribiendo "man sysctl"
<guampa> ahi vas a ver lo que hace el modificador -p
<grefushow> si pone que carga los ajustes que hayas configigurado en el sistema o algo parecido
<Jakeukalane>  Load in sysctl settings from the file specified or /etc/sysctl.conf if none given. Specifying - as filename means reading data from standard input.
<grefushow> bien lo cierto es que ejecutandolo desde el arranque te aseguras de que ubuntu funcione con mas rapidez de respuesta
<guampa> eso depende la config que tengas en /etc/sysctl.conf o el archivo que cargues con sysctl -p
<guampa> como dijeron arriba, tambien podes perjudicar el rendimiento si lo usas mal o sin saber que haces
<grefushow> yo configure para que ubuntu usara toda la memoria disponible sin recurrir al disco
<grefushow> yo lo configure
<mimecar> si hasta hace poco no sabías ni que hacía el comando
<Juannoodt> mimecar ya actualicé con el gestor de actualizaciones y sigue pasando lo mismo
<mimecar> Juannoodt: te sale ese error con todos los archivos zip?
<Juannoodt> nunca me habia pasado
<mimecar> puede ser que el archivo esté dañado
<mimecar> abre una consola, pasa a la carpeta del archivo con 'cd '
<mimecar> unzip nombre.zip
<Juannoodt> ok
<grefushow> cierto no lo sabia pero al ejecutar ese comando entonces es cuando ubuntu aplica de pleno todas esa configuracion que hice sobre el uso de memoria y hace que ubuntu le ponga el turbo
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que casualidad
<Juannoodt> mimecar me tira esto: "Archive:  Tovien-Meta.zip
<Juannoodt>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<Juannoodt>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<Juannoodt>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<Juannoodt>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<Juannoodt> note:  Tovien-Meta.zip may be a plain executable, not an archive
<Juannoodt> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of Tovien-Meta.zip or
<mimecar> !paste Juannoodt
<kubot> Juannoodt: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<init> !pastebin Juannoodt
<kubot> Juannoodt: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<Juannoodt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944464/
<Juannoodt> me tiro esto
<mimecar> Juannoodt: o ese archivo es un trozo de un archivo más grande
<mimecar> o no es un zip
<init> file Tovien-Meta.zip
<init> para saber que es :D
<Juannoodt> me tira "Tovien-Meta.zip: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract"
<Juannoodt> ncontre esta pagina donde me dice, no se si puede ser que sea un bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/p7zip/+bug/122935
<mimecar> con unzip debería descomprimirlo
<Juannoodt> adentro tiene unas canciones en .ogg
<init> y por que no .tar!!
<Juannoodt> es que lo baje de bandcamp
<init> ah
<bitflash>  no es casualidad al comprobar que ejecutando ese comando iba mas rapido quise que lo hiciera desde el arranque y por eso pregunte aqui y el resultado final es sorprendente
<bitflash> guampa , gracias
<guampa> por nada bitflash
<Juannoodt> bueno voy a intentar bajarlo de nuevo, a ver que pasa, muchas gracias igual por ayudarme, debe ser que el .zip esta mal bajado
<Juannoodt> :D
<mimecar> Juannoodt: los datos se pueden corromper al descargarlos
<Juannoodt> claro por eso...lo voy a intentar bajar en mp3 ahora
<bitflash> ok pero ahora se a ciencia cierta que eso que me dijeron aqui de que ubuntu se entregaba de fabrica ya optimizado no es nada cierto
<mimecar> optimizado para...?
<bitflash> otimizado para ganar velocidad si notas que adolece de eso y tu maquina es mas o menos potente
<bitflash> exactamente me dijeron que ubuntu se entregaba optimizado y que no habia optimizar nada
<mimecar> que hayas hecho modificaciones para tu equipo
<bitflash> q no habia que optimizar nada
<mimecar> no quiere decir que eso mismo le sirva a otra persona
<mimecar> y no hay que hacerlo
<mimecar> instalas el sistema y lo usas
<mimecar> haz un benchmark de tu sistema antes y después
<mimecar> no usar la swap también tiene inconvenientes
<init> primero que desactive sus vpns flash en modo windows o algo asi
<bitflash> y si notas que funciona en comparacion con windows mas pesado siendo un linux (ubuntu) eso no te hace pensar?
<init> ahh, ya empezo
<bitflash> mas pesado o mejor dicho menos rapido
<init> guampa: guampa guampa guampa
<mimecar> en los sistemas que lo uso funciona mejor ubuntu
<mimecar> si tanto quieres optimizar tu equipo usa gentoo
<init> :D
<bitflash> en el windows pesado que utilizaba las respuesta al navegar o al abrir aplicaciones era mas rapida aunque tras hacer esa modificacion en la config de ubuntu esa velocidad en ejecucion es ya mas aproximada
<bitflash> si alguien se queja de que su ubuntu en su maquina mas o menos potente responde no lo suficientemente rapido mejor que le recomendeis que modifique el uso de la memoria usando mas la memoria y evitando usar la del disco que es mas lenta y que ejecuten desde el arranque quitandole el servicio ipv6 si no lo utilizan para que logren que ubuntu ponga en su maquina la 5ª marcha o simplemente para darle mas gas
 * xoan buenas
<george2002> r
<HorD> que dice la gurizada?
<mimecar> ?
<Epuuuu> alguien me ayuda con crontab?
<init> !ask Epuuuu
<kubot> Epuuuu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Splashman> alguien sabe algo sobre ffado?
<[Toto]> hola
<[Toto]> tengo 2 errores
<[Toto]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944692
<[Toto]> y
<[Toto]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944714
<m4v> [Toto]: no estas haciendo bien la compilación. Mi sugerencia es instalar postgres ytcl desde los repositorios.
<m4v> y tcl*
<[Toto]> lo tengo instalados
<[Toto]> tcl
<[Toto]> para lo que yo necesito tengo que seguir unos pasos
<[Toto]> no me sirve instalarlo directamente desde el repositorio
<init> -dev ?
<m4v> entonces para que estas compilando pgtcl si ya lo tienes instalado?
<[Toto]> tengo el tcl
<[Toto]> instalado
<[Toto]> no pgtcl
<[Toto]> estoy ahora con el pgtcl y recibi el error
<m4v> pgtcl está en el paquete libpgtcl1.5 en los repositorios
<m4v> haz "apt-cache search pgtcl" y aparece
<[Toto]> vale le hecho un ojo
<[Toto]> libpgtcl1.5 ya está en su versión más reciente.
<init> no hay un -dev?
<[Toto]> si tambien
<[Toto]> lo instalo a ver q tal
<m4v> eso es para compilar.
<[Toto]> libpgtcl-dev ya está en su versión más reciente.
<[Toto]> pues tambien
<[Toto]> lo tenia
<[Toto]> entoces me salto este paso de instalar el pgtcl1.5
<[Toto]> es lo mismo
<atl> Si no dejara que ubuntu se actualizara por digamos 2 meses, al momento de querer hacerlo de nuevo podria tener algun problema?
<m4v> atl: si en esos 2 meses tu versión de ubuntu no perdió su soporte no veo porque tiene que haber problemas
<atl> entonces no tendria que instalar ubuntu desde cero? saben si la version que esta en la pagina principal es actualizada cada cierto tiempo o descarga todas ;as actualizacion al instalar?
<m4v> no entiendo a donde querés llegar...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lol
<atl> la verdad, con la primera respuesta me basta, tengo 2  comutadoras que se le instalo ubuntu 10.04 y como no usa internet no se habia actualizado desde hace 2 meses y otra hace anhos, queria saber si solo conectandolas no habria problema con las actualizacion o seria recomendable una instalacion en limpio
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo no creo que tuvieras ningun problema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> solo que no podras instalar nuevas versiones de aplicaciones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ni bajarte programas de lso repositorios
<atl> no era long support la 10.04?
<m4v> !10.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) es la duodécima serie de Ubuntu. Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<m4v> sep
<Transito> hola bn
<atl> otra cosa aparte, "kubot" es algun tipo de boot?
<atl> o*
<m4v> sí, es un bot
<dannyLopez> si buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> un usuario normal podria usar una version server?
<[Toto]> ../include/Network.h:772:26: error: ISO C++ prohíbe la declaración de ‘type name’ sin tipo [-fpermissive]
<[Toto]> sabe alguien a que se debe este error
<carnau> ¿Qué paquete lleva el plugin de la máquina virtual de java para firefox?
<n-iCe> Hola, hay un programa que te pone en el escritorio un calendario, la hora, temperatura, memoria, red etc
<n-iCe> Cómo se llama?
<[Toto]> n-ce
<[Toto]> :)
<[Toto]> que haces tu aqui
<n-iCe> Alguien recuerda?
<n-iCe> docky? o cómo?
<[Toto]> n-ice
<[Toto]> gdesklets
<[Toto]> para reloj
<n-iCe> no
<hashashin> conky, gkrellm...
<n-iCe> grr
<n-iCe> CONKY!!
<n-iCe> ESE
<n-iCe> thanks
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-25
<alberto> hola
<alberto> al intentar editar cualquier archivo me aparece el siguiente mensaje de error Error al abrir el archivo «...»: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<alberto> El archivo en el disco podría estar truncado.
<alberto> alguna idea de que puede ser y como solucionarlo?
<alberto> susitituyase ... por la ruta del fichero
<p47> Existe algun software para hacer un storage server ? es decir con permiso de usuarios y accesos restringidos ?
<guampa> p47: samba ?
<p47> guampa, actualmente uso samba con ACL pero no existe algo con panel de administracion estilo plesk ? o cpanel ? que sea solo para storage ?
<p47> guampa, aveces tengo problemas con los usuarios por que borran archivos y ya no se van a la papelera y son irrecuperables :(
<guampa> ah, no se si interfaz asi en un programa, en una distro de esas llamadas "para nas" puede ser
<guampa> en cuanto a lo de la papelera, eso lo podes solucionar haciendo snapshots del arbol que compartis o algun tipo de backup
<guampa> la papelera no te la va a dar ningun storage server por si es una facilidad local
<p47> mmm
<p47> :(
<guampa> con distro nas me refiero a algo como freenas
<p47> freenas ?
<p47> deja veo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<p47> guampa, se ve muy bien
<guampa> no lo he usado, pero si puede servirte
<p47> :O pero no veo nada de ACL y para mi son indispensables
<p47> deja leo mas
<p47> jaj
<remaster> buenas disculpen tengo un problema algo incomodo en 12.04...
<m4v> !12.04 remaster
<kubot> remaster: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) será la próxima serie de Ubuntu, la fecha de lanzamiento es el 26 de Abril. Soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<m4v> remaster: podés preguntar, pero no estamos usando 12.04.
<remaster> el suceso es, que mi scroll deja de funcionar en ciertas aplicaciones, empathy , nautilus,y algunas otras, pero en chrome y firefox, thunderbird, pidgin sigue funcionando perfectamente....
<ThePianist> hola, alguien conoce cuál es el canal irc de ubuntu uruguay? si es que existe
<ElVillano> ThePianist busca en servidores Unirse a un Canal
<debsan> ElVillano, ya se fue
<Pierrot> ;D buenas noches a todos
<tecno> buenas ncohes
<Pierrot> como estas tecno
<Pierrot> ;)
<tecno> muy bien amigo y tu
<Pierrot> bien bien
<tecno> de q pais sos ??
<Pierrot> soy de Guatemala
<Pierrot> y tu?
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<tecno> colombia
<Pierrot> bueno.... disculpen D: tengo una duda
<Pierrot> alguien sabe usar finch
<tecno> q duda teens?
<Pierrot> D: alguien sabe usar finch
<tecno> no lo uso la verdad
<Pierrot> como se puede modificar los colores
<atl> cuando minimizo la terminal desaparece , donde podria estar?
<atl> en la barra de unity de la izquirda no me aparece que se esta ejecutando, pasa tambien si escojo otra ventana
<fosco_> buenas
<zk_> no hay manera de que conecte bien el wifi
<zk_> eso que con xp va de maravillas
<zk_> ¿??¿
<atotclic> zk_: que problema tienes
<zk_> me aparece como conectado
<zk_> pero va muy lento o no va
<atotclic> fosco_: buenas
<atotclic> has hecho algun test de velocidad
<atotclic> tanto en un sistema como en otro
<atotclic> es una instalacion en una particion
<zk_> me suele pasar que cuando conecto va bastante bien
<zk_> pero va perdiendo velocidad hasta que tarda una eternidad en cinectar y al final ni se conecta
<zk_> con xp 2.5 megas
<zk_> tengo un disco con xp y el otro con linux
<atotclic> zk_: con linux que ubuntu
<atotclic> zk_: revisa procesos etc, que no se colapse algo raro
<zk_> llevo el kubuntu
<zk_> 11.10
<atotclic> y que utilizas wicd o network manager
<zk_> creo que es el network manager
<zk_> l test de velocidad me da 1,5 megas
<zk_> pero apenas puede cargar una pagina
<zk_> el test va muy lentoel de subida no me lo hace
<fosco_> zk_: no tendrás algun programa de descargas p2p en marcha?
<zk_> que va hombre
<zk_> bastante tengo con navegar
 * xoan buenas
<zk_> el irc es lo unico que va bastante bien
<zk_>  pero al final termina por desconectarse tambien
<jlga> Buenos D?as, Alguno sabeis si existe un ejecutable que se llame vlc distinto del que soporta al reproductor de medios?
<angelabad> jlga, buenas, para tener ese ejecutable tienes que instalar el paquete vlc
<jlga> He desinstalado vlc con remove - - purge pero sigue quedando el ejecutable en /usr/bin, pero no me atrevo a eliminarlo manualmente
<fosco__> jlga, si el ejecutable sigue ahi es que no has desinstalado bien el programa
<jlga> Puedo eliminarlo directamente de la carpeta?
<angelabad> jlga, igual tienes instalado el paquete vcl-nox
<jlga> Y eso que implica?
<angelabad> vlc-nox, perdon
<angelabad> es vlc pero sin interfaz grafica
<angelabad> prueba a desinstalarlo tambien
<jlga> Ah entonces remove --Purge a vlc-nox, no?
<angelabad> eso es...
<fosco__> jlga, dpkg -l | grep vlc
<fosco__> y pega en pastebin.com todo lo que salga
<jlga> Ya est? ! Como lo veis ahora?
<angelabad> jlga, tambien puedes saber a que paquete pertenece un fichero con -S
<angelabad> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/vlc
<fosco__> jlga, si no nos das la url no podemos verlo
<jlga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945486/
<fosco__> ahi lo tienes, el vlc está instalado
<jlga> Con el comando que me hab?is suministrado ya he visto que el paquete es vlc-nox. Voy a por el.
<jlga> /usr/bin limpito. Muchas gracias a todos. Hasta pronto.
<novato> hola buenos dias
<novato> tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.04
<novato> tengo 2 ordenadores con ubuntu 10.04 instalado en cada uno de ellos+
<novato> en uno de ellos quiero compartir una carpeta en el home
<novato> con permiso de escritura
<novato> desde el otro host entro en dicha carpeta pero no puedo crear nada
<novato> por que?
<fosco_> comprueba los permisos de la carpeta
<fosco_> si quieres momentaneamente asignale permisos 777 para asegurarte de que sea un tema de permisos
<fosco_> novato: ya comprobaste lo de los permisos?
<novato1> no me funciona
<novato1> me dice que no puedo crear porque la carpeta es de solo lectura
<fosco_> incluso con permisos 777?
<novato> no me lo creo lo que me pasa
 * xoan buenas
<HoNgOuRu> hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y configure un nuevo modo de resolucion, lo que no entiendo es DONDE esta el xorg.conf para dejar esa opcion de pantalla persistente.
<fosco_> no está
<fosco_> hace tiempo que ese archivo no se usa
<fosco_> puedes crearlo si quieres forzar manualmente alguna opción
<GridCube> !xorg.conf
<novato> hola buenas tardes
<Deckon> o/
<novato> tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.04 , cuando comparto una carpeta con permiso de escritura, e intento acceder a ella desde otro ordenador no me deja crear una carpeta dentro de esta porque me dice que es de solo lectura
<Deckon> por que estas asignando mal los permisos supongo
<novato> es algo muy raro
<novato> lo hago en modo grafico
<novato> las carpetas para compartir las creo en las carpetas personales de los usuarios ¿tiene esto algo que ver?
<novato> ¿da igual compartir una carpeta en la carpeta personal de un usuario que en el home directamente?
<Splashman> novato supongo que tendras que designar a quien compartes esos permisos
<Splashman> y probablemente hacerlo como root
<novato> gracias Splashman ¿por defecto, cuando se comparte una carpeta donde se hace, en la carpeta personal de un usuario o en el home directamente?
<Splashman> no entiendo el home es la carpeta personal de un usuario
<novato> no, la carpeta personal de un usuario (excepto root) esta siempre dentro del home
<novato> eso estoy seguro
<Splashman> bueno dependera de cuantos niveles de directorio quieras compartir
<novato> ah vale gracias
<Splashman> aunque ten en cuenta que si quieres que los permisos crucen todo el directorio hacia abajo tienes que indicarlo en el comando
<Splashman> sino solo actuaras en esa carpeta y no las subyacentes
<novato> donde hay algun manual de ubuntu que explique estas cosas?
<Deckon> novato: los man?
<enjuto> buenas tardes
<enjuto> una preguntilla asi al aire
<novato> es verdad deckon gracias
<enjuto> sabeis si los problemas con aplicaciones en ubuntu 12.04 se solucionaran en breves o es algo que habra que ir arreglando individualmente ?
<Deckon> depende
<Deckon> si es un bug serio suele arreglarse rapido
<Deckon> sobre todo si es del sistema
<enjuto> es que tengo bastantes fallos desde que lo instalé ayer
<enjuto> aunque se que son betas hasta mañana
<Deckon> fallos como que?
<enjuto> pues rythmbox no se me abre, ni sopcast
<enjuto> el xbmc se abre y se cierra a los 2 segundos...
<Splashman> en teoria ya deberia funcionar todo mas o menos
<enjuto> cosas asi
<Deckon> enjuto: correlos desde terminal y ve que regresa
<enjuto> a parte d  no encontrar ciertas cosas como los origenes del software
<enjuto> pero eso ya es por el tema del unity que es hacerse a ello
<Splashman> claro a mi si que me funciona tithbox
<Splashman> rithmbox
<Splashman> perdon
<enjuto> al abrir xbmc me sale este error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)) "
<Deckon> mmm
<enjuto> y con el rhythmbox me sale un error de librerias
<Deckon> que error?..si es muy largo usa pastebin
<enjuto> a parte de salirme errores constantemente,,,,ahora me sale uno de compiz
<Deckon> oO
<enjuto> no se si sera por venir de ubuntu 10.04...quizás sea mejor instalarla limpia
<enjuto> rhythmbox: error while loading shared libraries: librtmp.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Deckon> mm pues si suele ser mejor reinstalar
<enjuto> es que me esta volviendo loco
<enjuto> con lo agusto que estaba yo con el 10.04 ...  :D
<enjuto> pues entonces me lo voy a bajar e instalarlo desde el pendrive.....
<enjuto> a ver que tal me va
<Deckon> suerte
<enjuto> porque la verdad que asi es una locura
<enjuto> gracias  por contestar y hacerme caso,,,como siempre por otro lado
<enjuto> un saludo
<Xago> hola muchachos, quién está utilizando espacios en la nube? Me refiero a que sea distinto a Dropbox. GoogleDrive no funciona en Linux aún y no tiene para cuando. Ubuntu One, es solo plataforma Linux y no funciona en Microsoft o Mac.
<Deckon> yo uso mediafire
<Deckon> he escuhado buenas cosas de wuala que es como dropbox
<GridCube> Xago, 4shared tambien
<Xago> ok gracias....revisaré esas opciones
<NeoRanger> Wenas!!
<NeoRanger> gente, tengo internet lenta en mi notebook con ubuntu 11.10 que puede ser?
<NeoRanger> tengo una conexion de 3MB y está bajando a 40Kbps
<GridCube> NeoRanger, pueden ser un millon y medio de cosas
<debsan> NeoRanger, usa speedtest.net para chequear la velocidad de tu conexión
<NeoRanger> me acaban de poner el servicio
<NeoRanger> no creo que sea el ISP
<GridCube> NeoRanger, JAJAJAJAJ
<GridCube> buena esa
<GridCube> no de enserio
<NeoRanger> ;)
<NeoRanger> ya estoy haciendo el test
<GridCube> NeoRanger, fijate si tenes la misma velocidad cableado que inalambrico
<debsan> NeoRanger, no se de donde estas bajando ni qué estás bajando
<NeoRanger> nada, hice un apt-get update debsan
<debsan> me actualizaste a mi ?
<NeoRanger> debsan, ¬¬
<debsan> bueno no siempre se puede bajar a tanta velocidad ... tal vez cambiando los repositorios.
<GridCube> si cableado tenes menor velocidad tendrias que fijarte cuantas redes inalambricas hay a tu alrededor, usa un programa tipo iwscanner para ver que canales usan esas redes y cambia tu router para que use un canal que no este muy saturado
<NeoRanger> ok
<xangua> o los servidores de ubuntu simplemente están saturados....ya va a salir pangolin
<NeoRanger> puede ser que tenga configurado el server principal en ubuntu??
<debsan> no creo que sea configuración de red, sino más bien limitaciones en la velocidad de los repos
<NeoRanger> me parecia
<debsan> NeoRanger, por eso te decía, testea tu conexión en speedtest.net
<NeoRanger> debsan, ok
<GridCube> ah clar
<GridCube> hoy todo esta re saturado
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> eso si
<GridCube> por suerte tengo todo zsynckeado
<debsan> GridCube, salió ubuntu ya ?
<Acro> mañana
<GridCube> !outyet
<kubot> Respuesta vaga, vuelve a intentarlo.
<debsan> Acro, gracias
<GridCube> !countdown
<debsan> GridCube, esa mucho que no uso ubuntu no estoy en la novedad
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> bueno
<GridCube> es mañana
<GridCube> hoy son los ultimos tests
<GridCube> todo parece estar yendo bien
<GridCube> aunque no vendrian mal un par de personas que puedan testear wubi
<sambalespetri> Xago, Ubuntu One NO es solo plataforma Linux y SI funciona en Microsoft.
<xangua> dicen que cuesta hacerlo andar en kde o xfce
<xangua> o en otra distro linux
<Xago> sambalespetri, y tiene control de propietario? Me refiero a que si otro usuario compartido no siendo el propietario no tenga capacidad de borrar excepto el creador del archivo o del sharing
<sambalespetri> Xago, eso no lo he probado.
<GridCube> Xago, para ese tipo de cosas es que se usan los usuarios, tanto en linux, como en los  recientes windows, un usuario no puede tocar las cosasde otro
<Xago> pero en la nube en condiciones de compartidos, con dropbox existe ese riesgo
<valaminos> as
<valaminos> buenas
<valaminos> hay alguien?
<pakuco|> Hola. Estoy usando unity en ubuntu 12.04 y me gustaría ejecutar Google chrome con parámetros en el dock. Concretamente para que lea las contraseñas del almacén de claves de ubuntu.
<dannyLopez> hola gente
<pakuco|> Si, hola.
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> pakuco|, deberia recordar las contraseñas del repositorio por default
<valaminos> perdonad pero sabeis alguna manera de descargar el borgchat
<valaminos> esque no soy capaz no me lo ejecuta el wine
<pakuco|> Creo que usar por defecto su propio almacén de claves Google chrome.
<valaminos> y lo he descargado 4 veces desde distinta pagina
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> valaminos, que es borgchat?
<valaminos> es un chat para hablar pero desde los que estan en tu misma red de internet
<xoan> valaminos: wine no tiene porqué ejecutar correctamente todas las aplicaciones de windows
<valaminos> no con todo el mundo como chat tipicos
<valaminos> solo con los ordenadores conectado a mi red
<valaminos> lose pero no encuentro ninguna manera para descargarlo
<valaminos> para el ubuntu
<xoan> a lo mejor sólo desarrollan una versión para windows
<sambalespetri> valaminos, mirá en los permisos del archivo ejecutable. Quizás falte tilde en la opción "Permitir ejecutar el archivo como un programa"
<GridCube> valaminos, ya veo, es un lan messenger
<xoan> valaminos: también podéis probar otras alternativas multiplataforma, como http://ipmsg.org/
<GridCube> valaminos, podes setearte un servidor xmpp chiquito y usar cualquier gestor de mensajeria que use xmpp
<pakuco|> Creo que hay que ejecutar chromium de esta forma: chromium-browser --password-store=gnome. Como puedo ejecutar chromium en el dock de unity de esta forma?
<Deckon> creando un lanzador con eso parametros
<pakuco|> Y en unity como se hace?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola una pregunta, a qué hora sale Ubuntu 12.04?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en Ubuntu 10.10, podré seguir bajándome aplicaciones desde el ubuntu software center?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el Centro de Software de Ubuntu se me queda colgado: waiting for apt-get to exit
<Gosset_Inofensiu> al intentar instalar / desinstalar apps, qué debo de haber hecho mal?
<fosco_> Gosset_Inofensiu, muchas preguntas seguidas
<fosco_> elige una
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vale, la 2
<fosco_> Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy en Ubuntu 10.10, podré seguir bajándome aplicaciones desde el ubuntu software center? <- sí
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y la 1?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tb es importante please
<fosco_> <Gosset_Inofensiu> hola una pregunta, a qué hora sale Ubuntu 12.04? <- no hay hora exacta de salida, saldrá mañana
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vaya
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno gracias fosco_
<fosco_> normalmente aparecen entre las 6 y las 10 de la tarde-noche, hora española, pero no es seguro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno también alguien de aquí en el canal me recomendó esperar 2 semanas para que se "estabilice".....
<fosco_> eso va a gustos, yo suelo actualizar un par de días antes para evitar saturaciones
<fosco_> los errores que puedan haber no suelen ser críticos
<AngelaBennett> Hola
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, lo del sc, tenes que matar el proceso software-center con killall software-center, es un bug conocido
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, como poder vas a poder bajare apps, pero no vas a seguir reciviendo soporte
<GridCube> si algo anda mal lo que te van a decir es "actualiza"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias GridCube
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho ya estoy bajando el daily build de 12.04 para probarlo en el portatil
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y entre mañana y pasado ya lo instalaré en la torre
<GridCube> Gosset_Inofensiu, si no te atrae unity te invito a probar xubuntu :) lo hemos estado dejando de maravillas
<|Dove|> mejor kubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno, una vez instalado ubuntu, probaré unity, gnome-shell, mate, xubuntu...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> todas menos kubuntu :p
<|Dove|> prueba kubuntu, pero mañana
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de kubuntu sólo me atrare el KolourPaint
<|Dove|> pues para mí es mejor que XFCE
<|Dove|> xD
<|Dove|> y mira que mi PC es malo, a veces va un poco lentorro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> para gustos colores ya lo saben
<Gosset_Inofensiu> iba a quedarme con el gnome-fallback, no sé aún.. qué hacer
<maca> Hola. Verás, he pasado una carpeta usando sudo mv a /opt, que es un programa la carpeta. Ahora bien, cuando quiero ejecutar, me pide root. Supongo que es porque utilicé sudo al pasar la carpeta. Cómo utilizo comando chmod para cambiar que el dueño es el usuario normal, y no el root, especificando el cambio a todas las subcarpetas y archivos, supongo que es con la opcion -R. ¿Cómo tendría que hacere?
<GridCube> maca, queres que sea ejecutable por todos?
<guampa> mv preserva los permisos
<guampa> tiene que tener los mismos que tenia antes todo
<guampa> (aunque lo hayas corrido con sudo)
<carnau> guampa, ¿eras tu quien había configurado museek y museeq?
<guampa> si carnau
<carnau> es que me pierdo, museeq me pide pass y no se de que
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> firefox lleva unos días liberado
<guampa> ah usa dos, una tu usuario para la red soulseek, otro para autenticar los clientes
<Jakeukalane> pero no me aparece ninguna manera de actualizarlo por el update-manager
<guampa> museeq es un server para tu maquina, que a la vez es cliente de soulseek
<Jakeukalane> he añadido algunos ppa de mozilla
<Jakeukalane> pero están rotos
<Jakeukalane> como lo habéis instalado vosotros
<Jakeukalane> ??
<guampa> los GUI como museek son clientes de museeqs
<carnau> ¿pero donde se configura? Yo no toqué nada, así que tendría que estar vacía
<guampa> *museeqd
<guampa> instala musetup-gtk
<carnau> lo he hecho, pero tampoco nada...
<guampa> esa es la interfaz de config de museeqd, pero museek creo que tiene una tb
<carnau> ya, es que ahí solo tengo una password
<carnau> y no es la que me pide museeq
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como instalar firefox 12 mediante ppa?
<maca> perdon por mi tardanza, me ha salido un pequeño percance en mi cocina. SI, quiero que con mi user normal, no me pida contraseña cada vez que arranque el programa
<carnau> guampa, creo que ya lo encontré, gracias
<carnau> maca, se puede configurar desde los parámetros del sistema
<maca> a ver, para cambiar el permiso, veo que está por defecto en root en owner, ¿cómo cambio de root a mi nombre de usuario? chamod u=minombredeusuario?
<maca> carnau, ¿se refiere los parámetros del sistema a chmod? Perdoname, pero no entiendo
<maca> Jakeukalane, ¿a través de Synaptics?
<maca> Yo, lo que hice es descargar desde la web original, e instalarlo. No es nada difícil. Tendrá menos problemas, Jakeukalane.
<Jakeukalane> compilarlo?
<Jakeukalane> o ejecutarlo desde la carpeta?...
<maca> No hace falta compilarlo, ya viene diseñado para la arquitectura que tienes, solo ejecutas el firefox que viene dentro y voila
<Jakeukalane> ok
<carnau> a ver, primero. Jakeukalane ¿para que necesitas firefox 12, que tiene que no tenga el 11?
<maca> Además, no sé porqué, me he fijado que en los repositorios, el firefox si vas a acerca de... no aparece si está actualizado o no. Si lo haces desde la web original Firefox, si clicas en Acerca de, verás que si está actualizado o no, y encaso de no, se actualiza con tu permiso
<carnau> maca, que quieres hacer?
<carnau> vigila a que ficheros le cambias el permiso
<carnau> y puedes tutearme
<maca> A ver, he pasado un programa con mv en sudo a /opt. Y cuando ejecuto desde ahí, me pide la contraseña root. Cómo cambio mediante chmod en todo el contenido de la carpeta, que el dueño soy yo, y no root. ¿Me entiende? Para que al ejecutar el programa no me pida acceso root
<GridCube> maca, sudo cmod -R 777
<GridCube> chmod -R 777
<maca> 777?? Qué referencias indican?
<maca> Boeing 777
<carnau> y por que no hay más 7
<maca> ??
<carnau> 777 es octal
<GridCube> maca http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<GridCube> maca man chmod
<GridCube> maca info chmod
<Jakeukalane> carnau, carga en segundo plano de pestañas... además porque veo que los repositorios normales no funcionan... y tampoco podré actualizar a firefox 13
<maca> ya lo vi, pero no tengo claro, carnau lo de wiki
<Jakeukalane> maca, no lo sabía, lo miraré
<maca> lo mirarás el qué?
<carnau> maca, los permisos van por 3 grupos. el primero es para el propietario, el segundo el grupo al que pertenece y el último es al resto de usuarios.
<maca> claro, pero, quiero cambiar que el propietario es davetc, y no root
<carnau> los permisos están en octal, y cada número significa un permiso o permisos diferentes. Sabes como funcionan los sistemas de numeración posicionales?
<maca> lo voy a mirar
<carnau> maca, no es lo mismo cambiar el propietario que los permisos
<maca> Ah no??
<maca> es decir, entonces se utiliza otro comando?
<carnau> maca, tus binarios, deberían ir dentro de /usr/local/bin
<GaRi> aps
<maca> Vale
<Jakeukalane> maca, lo de la actualización según diferente isntalación
<Jakeukalane> bueno, muchas gracias a todos
<Jakeukalane> adiśo
<Jakeukalane> adiós
<GridCube> maca, con chmod 777  el ultimo numero es para todos los usuarios
<carnau> GridCube, maca, yo no le pondría a nada 777, y menos sin saber que es
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> claro
<GridCube> chmod +x¡
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> chmod +x programa
<maca> eso de x es mas comprensible
<maca> gracias a todos. Me tengo que ir
<Artemis3> me parece que +x ya no lo hace a todos, hay que especificar uog, y en todo caso la X mayuscula por si acaso se usa -R para los directorios
<carnau> hay varias formas de asignar permisos, si no se tiene por la mano como funciona... huelo a desastre
<Artemis3> la ultima vez que intente un +r o algo, me advirtio que eso ya no incluye a los "otros" (o)
<elkin> Hola para compilar el kernel de ubuntu existe alguna herramienta o script automatizado que lo haga todo solo?
<mardek_treya> Buenas tardes
<mardek_treya> alguien por aqui?
<Artemis3> si
<elkin> si
<mardek_treya> me podrian ayudar con un problemita que tengo con una usb wireless?
<mardek_treya> ??
<elkin> si pero a mi no me quieren aqui por ser un usuario muy  basico de ubuntu con una mentalidad absoluta de windows
<mardek_treya> io no se nada de ubuntu :P acabo de migrar i la verdad me ha gustado mucho mas que win2
<elkin> asi que es posible que poco te pueda ayudar pero intentare
<mardek_treya> ok
<mardek_treya> veras, tengo una usb tenda w311ma pero no puedo hacerla funcinar
<mardek_treya> ia tengo el controlador en mi carpeta de descargas
<mardek_treya> pero no se como instalarlo
<mardek_treya> como hay que hacer?
<mardek_treya> ??
<Artemis3> bueno esta dificil asi, a menos que alguien mas tenga ese dispositivo. normalmente cuando funciona algo, funciona sin instalar nada... habría que investigar ese dispositivo
<fosco_> buenas
<HorD> buenas
<HorD> para cuando sale el 12.04?
<ivedci89> creo que mañana pero no estoy seguro googlea!
<ivedci89> HorD:
<HorD> en la web no dice
<HorD> :P
<HorD> dice, testing, testing
<HorD> si sale mañana ya debe estar en servers secundarios la iso :D
<Harpagornis> para cuando sale la 12.04?
<Harpagornis> que no estoy muy atento a esas cosas,xd
<Artemis3> en las proximas horas
<Harpagornis> pero final Artemis3 ?
<Artemis3> si, las iso ya llevan casi 12 horas replicando HorD
<HorD> en donde?
<HorD> torrent?
<Artemis3> no las veras hasta que den la bendicion... ^^
<Artemis3> se replica entre los mirror oficiales
<HorD> xD
<HorD> benedicto?
<HorD> :P
<Artemis3> si el sabdib o algo asi que le dicen ;)
<Harpagornis> Artemis3, entonces dentro de unas horas podré darle a actualizar sin miedo y listo?
<Artemis3> si ya tienes 12.04 puedes actualizar, o podrias hacer update-manager -d ahora mismo
<Artemis3> si tienes 11.10
<Artemis3> el problema con el anuncio oficial es que se van a colapsar los servidores. malo no sería actualizar... pero tambien si esperan una semana o algo así que exploten todos los fallos ;)
<Artemis3> respaldar por si acaso
<HorD> si
<HorD> mejor
<HorD> yo estoy indeciso de si hacer una instalación limpia o un update :S
<HorD> analizando pros y contras
<Artemis3> por ejemplo quien tenga nvidia g80 o de la serie geforce 7xxx 6xxx mejor le vendria esperar que nvidia arregle el problema con el driver
<Artemis3> espero que eso lo pongan en los release notes; que todavia no lo veo
<Harpagornis> ok, esperaré entonces unas semanas, gracias Artemis3
<Artemis3> bueno es lo mas prudente
<mardek_treya> alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un controlador?
<yoel> hola, buenas noches
<yoel> alguien que me pueda ayudar, soy nuevo en So linux
<yoel> ubuntu
<yoel> hola, soy nuevo con ubunto y necesito algo de ayuda
<init> !ask yoel
<kubot> yoel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<yoel> hace poco instale linux ubuntu en mi pc, la verdad me parece fantastico, me quite de ensima muchos problemas de inestabilidad etc de los que se caracteriza windows, pero necesito saber por ejemplo: como hago funsionar mi webcan en facebook, ya logre que sea reconocida, pero facebook no la detecta, me pueden ayudar?
<yoel> hace poco instale linux ubuntu en mi pc, la verdad me parece fantastico, me quite de ensima muchos problemas de inestabilidad etc de los que se caracteriza windows, pero necesito saber por ejemplo: como hago funsionar mi webcan en facebook, ya logre que sea reconocida, pero facebook no la detecta, me pueden ayudar?
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<yoel> necesito hacer funsionar mi webcam en facebook, alguien sabe como ahcerlo??
<cousteau> yoel, a lo mejor es porque flash no la detecta?
<cousteau> no sé si flash funciona con cámaras...  había un programa por ahí para emular una cámara virtual a partir de la real que sí la detecta flash
<cousteau> "webcam studio"...  no sé si sigue valiendo
<yoel> yo active cheese, pero me funsiona solamente local,  es decir, me veo, puedo hacer fotos, gravar videos etc, pero no me dectecta facebook
<CdK1> Hi *
<CdK1> una consulta
<CdK1> cuando trato de bajar un archivo torrent con chromium me sale ejecutar una aplicacion
<CdK1> como lo hago para que sea deluge por defecto?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-26
<M4now4r> Hola amigoa
<M4now4r> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<M4now4r> alguien me leee
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> !calma
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<M4now4r> Hola soy nuevo y estoy probando el chat zilla
<GridCube> muy bien, si no tenes ningun problema te recomiendo entrar en #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar
<M4now4r> tengo una consulta? me gustaria saber cuales son los requerimientos para Ubuntu 12.04
<GridCube> bastante altos
<GridCube> pero una pc moderna no deberia tener problemas
<rengo> holas
<DarkTux22> hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<DarkTux22> tengo una simple duda!
<george2002> dispara la pregunta
<rengo> necesito ayuda. pv es server intale ubuntu server 10.04 lst en un pendrive como un hd no liveusb. pero instalacion tomo tengo separado 2 hds en raid1 por hard pero aracar ubuntu no aprese montado la raid por hard. q hago?
<rengo> espero allan entedido?
<DarkTux22> Tengo un Intel Core i3 con 4GB de RAM me conviene usar la versión de 32 o 64 bits de Ubuntu 12.04 LTS que saldrá mañana?
<DarkTux22> Uso Hogareño // Facultad (Universidad) programación!
<rengo> DarkTux22:  m inimo tenes 4gb con ese micro ponele 64bits
<pablo_> me expresé mal
<pablo_> 32 Bits con PAE
<rengo> no use 64bits
<pablo_> tanto por los software como por compatibilidad
<rengo> igual pude usar virtualizacion
<rengo> yo recomiedo 64bits
<DarkTux22> ?
<rengo> DarkTux22:  usa 64bits
<DarkTux22> pero recomendar a la visa real es otra cosa
<DarkTux22> lo mas raro es que me anduvo mejor Ubuntu 10.04 32 bits +PAE que la de 64 Bits!
<DarkTux22> por eso pregunto
<GridCube> 64 ahora viene con multiarch
<DarkTux22> si dicen 64 usare 64 entoncees
<GridCube> asi que todo el soft de 32 se puede instalar en 64
<DarkTux22> a bien... eso no lo sabia
<GridCube> :3 conviene 64
<DarkTux22> gracias chicos
<rengo> si podes instalar soft 32 en 64
<rengo> pero ojo dark a veces forzar esa intalacion 64bits hay forma recuerso su mento pregunta invetiga
<rengo> alguien sabe llama  paquete ingles aparese ubuntu con este nombre administracion y utilidad de discos a si lo instalo ubuntu server
<root_> hola
<itxshell> hola root_
<root_> ando un poco perdido
<itxshell> como así que perdido si Ud. es el que manda aca   XD es el Root
<itxshell> pregunte root_  y si alguien sabe le contestara
<Redman> hola
<Redman> quien anda por ahy
<rubiks> hola buenas! Alguien sabe cuando saldrá ubuntu 12?
<G0di> alguien vive ?
<xangua> 7 mil millones de personas aprox. si a eso te refieres
<G0di> lol
<fosco_> buenas
<liher> hola
<liher> a que hora suelen soltar nuevas versiones?
<liher> alguien  lo abe?
 * xoan buenas
<Operador08> hola familia se sabe algo del nuevo ubuntu?
<fosco_> se sabe que saldrá cuando esté listo
<fosco_> no hay prisa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola, he instalado ubuntu 12.04, pero no encuentro la manera de instalar el THeme Clearlooks..
<fosco_> Gosset_Inofensiu, sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines
<fosco_> pero clearlooks es un tema de gtk2 y ahora se usa gtk3
<fosco_> no se si podrás usar ese tema
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vaya :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues ojalá alguien lo implementara para gtk3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y otra cosa, en gnome-classic, no veo la forma de configurar los paneles
<Gosset_Inofensiu> qué pasó, cambiaron algo?
<fosco_> gnome-classic no es configurable
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no era con la tecla alt?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como k no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en 11.04 lo era
<Gosset_Inofensiu> qué sentido tendría que no se puediese configurar los paneles
<Operador08> alguien tiene el enlace de los torrents para 12.04 desktop?
<rvr> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<Operador081> Y los torrents? :(
<xoan> Operador081: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<HorD> hello!
<HorD> y se cumplió la profecía y ubuntu.com murió xD
<HorD> está offline :S
<buenaventura> estoy bajando la iso de i386 a 700 kbps
<HorD> torrent?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> axel -n 8 http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/Linux/INSTALL/Ubuntu/releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<HorD> entonces sos vos el q dejó offline el sitio xD
<buenaventura> jaja
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> fijate que es otro server
<buenaventura> de ubuntu.com baja a 100kbps ahora mismo
<HorD> sisi... es joda
<HorD> :P
<buenaventura> pero no probé con axel
<buenaventura> sino con wget
<buenaventura> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Operador08> gracias por el torrent buenaventura ;)
<buenaventura> no es torrent Operador08
<buenaventura> es descarga directa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> acaba de salir
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la 12.04 xD
<HorD> estoy con ganas de hacer un upgrade nomás
<HorD> :P
<HorD> pero no sé si ahora mismo, va a estar muy lento
<buenaventura> para el upgrade esperá un par de semanas
<buenaventura> o vas a tardar bastante
<HorD> si, por eso
<HorD> :S
<buenaventura> buscá los servidores que estén menos sarturados si vas a probar
<buenaventura> saturados*
<HorD> uy q pesados q van a estar los blogs hoy xD
<m4v> 12.04 no salió aún, dejen de tirar links y desinformación. Este es un canal de soporte. Si quieren hablar sobre el release vayan a -es-cafe
<xoan> m4v: una cosa es que pueda estar fuera de tema o no, pero Ubuntu 12.04 ya salió oficialmente: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<m4v> xoan: bueno!
<m4v> me llegó tarde la noticia.
<HorD> juas. zapatero a tus zapatos
<m4v> me tienen mal acostumbrado.
<jmanuel_cool> muy buenos días por la mañana
<fosco__> tengo un recurso compartido con samba pero sólo el usuario privilegiado puede escribir
<fosco__> sabéis como hacerlo rw para todo el mundo?
<Deckon> usuario pivilegiado == root?
<fosco__> no, usuarios q pueden usar sudo
<fosco__> tengo un usuario privilegiado y 52 que no lo son
<fosco__> todos deben escribir contra una carpeta compartida por un winXP
<IPhreak> http://www.ite.educacion.es/formacion/materiales/85/cd/REDES_LINUX/samba/Gestion_de_usuarios-grupos_y_permisos_de_samba.html
<IPhreak> no se si te servira esto fosco__
<fosco__> era por si alguien sabía la opción directa, ya estoy leyendo la doc de samba
<IPhreak> -n: Usuario sin password. Necesita parámetro null passwords = yes en sección 'global' del archivo de configuración de samba.
<IPhreak> ?
<IPhreak> algo a si?
<rmubuntu> Hola podes ayudarme?
<rmubuntu> no tengo audio en ubuntu 10.04
<GridCube> rmubuntu, tenias audio antes?
<rmubuntu> si con ubuntu 11.10 pero tenia youtube video azules
<rmubuntu> Pensé que esta versión era más "estable, pero" no tengo la configuración de mi sistema de sonido con alsamixer
<rmubuntu> gridcube que tengo que hacer?
<GridCube> rmubuntu, pasaste de 11.10 a 10.04?
<rmubuntu> si
<GridCube> porque?
<GridCube> O_o
<GridCube> 10.04 deja de tener soporte hoy mismo
<GridCube> hoy es el release oficial de 12.04
<rmubuntu> bueno pero como puedo hacer el setting audio ahora?
<GridCube> hace asi
<GridCube> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<GridCube> y luego
<GridCube> sudo alsa force-reload
<GridCube> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<init> u.u
<rmubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947648/
<GridCube> pero ya anda?
<depot> buenas no encuentro la forma de poder hacer que los procesos en ubuntu no se queden de vez en cuando dormidos o sin que estos se queden colgados, existe alguan aplicacion para ubuntu que controle que todos estos procesos en tiempo real para que no se bloqueen o generen demasiados consumos por un eventual mal funcionamiento de los procesos
<depot> seria una especie de monitor de procesos que regulase o controlase su buen funcionamiento en ubuntu y que actuase en caso de alguna anomalia en la ejecucion de los procesos , la hay?
<debsan> depot, digamos el buen funcionamiento de los procesos está garantizado por una parte del sistema operativo, el scheduler.
<debsan> depot, no deberías tener problemas con eso. Ahora bien, lo que se puede hacer es cambiarle la prioridad a un proceso, para brindarle más tiempo de CPU
<depot> de eso se trataria de controlar la prioridad de los procesos en su ejecucion para evitar que se bloqueen
<depot> pero todo eso gestionado por una aplicacion que lo controlara al momento
<debsan> depot, qué querés decir con bloquearse ? Por que justamente el scheduler es el encargado de dministrar el bloqueo de los procesos cuando hacen I/O. Pero creo que te referís a otra cosa.
<depot> cuando por ejemplo instala una version de flash player que no es muy estable y te congela la maquina al bloquearse eso pasa porque no hay un mecanismo de control que impida que ese proceso anomalo llegue a bloquear toda la maquina o sistema
<depot> de eso estoy hablando
<Artemis3> investiga acerca de low latency
<depot> tuneup y siento referirme  a lo windows desde aqui hace principalmente esa funcion controla de forma automatica las prioridades de los procesos de windows para que este sea mas estable por que eso no se implanta en ubuntu si es que no lo hay?
<fosco__> depot, eso lo hace el kernel sin necesidad de ningun software extra
<fosco__> si algun proceso bloquea totalmente el sistema es que ha escapado al control del kernel y en ese caso no hay mucho que hacer
<depot> pues cuando instalo un flash player nuevo que no es beta a veces me4 congela en sistema o me lo para en seco
<Artemis3> a menos que tengas algun problema con el driver de video; lo mas probable es que no este congelado
<depot> con que no creo que el kernel de ubuntu sea muy  eficiente en eso
<debsan> fosco__, eso trataba de decirle
<debsan> depot, más que el kernel, yo pensaría que es el driver de vídeo
<Artemis3> el kernel de ubuntu se llama linux, y en general está pensado para servidores, tienda a sacrificar interactividad por rendimiento; por eso investiga acerca de low latency.
<depot> quieres decir que el kernel de ubuntu es incapaz de gestionar bien los procesos tanto de drivers privativos como nvidia y de wine si los tuviera tambien ?
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> depot deja de evadir ban
<Artemis3> al contrario, pero no es culpa de linux si nvidia o amd hacen mal sus driver, y como no se tiene el codigo no hay forma ni de señalarlo ni de arreglarlo, puede que sea con tu modelo especifico de video, o que tengas un problema particular
<debsan> en ese caso, windows tampoco sabe que hace el driver de nvidia
<debsan> pero se encargan en hacerlo bien para windows
<Artemis3> seria apropiado mudar el tema a #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<guampa> si, dado que es un debate tecnico, no es soporte
 * debsan vuelve a su agujero
<atl> me aparece una ventana que dice "Record your encryption passphrase" debe ser la misma que uso para iniciar sesion?
<fosco__> eso suena a que has querido encriptar tu carpeta home
<atl> asi es, en la instalacion escogi esa opcion
<atl> solo quiero saber si no hay problema en que ponga una diferente a la de inicio de sesion y si cuando instale desde cero y mantener /home deben ser las mismas
<fosco__> no es necesario q sea la misma
<fosco__> pero procura no perderla
<atl> ok, gracias
<condorman> no hay ninguna herramienta para ubuntu que ayude a dar  mas estabilidad a los procesos que se ejecuten en ubuntu para evitar cuelgues o que estos se produzcan en menor medida y sin bloqueos absolutos?
<Artemis3> ¿que tal si preguntas en #ubuntu-es-cafe antes que te vuelvan a echar?
<init> jajajaa
<sunos__> condorman: si, se llama ehh... no me acuerdo bien, pero es la cosa esa que va entre el teclado y la silla =)
<condorman> si te echan igual y de forma muy expeditiva o desahogada
<pedro> holas
<MacUbu7> Hola a Todos :)
<MacUbu7> Hola...
<freekart_> hey....
<MacUbu7> Hola freekart_ ¿Como Le Va?
<toto> hola
<MacUbu7> Hola toto
<toto> alquien me puede decir a que se debe este error
<Guest61682> ../include/Network.h:772:26: error: ISO C++ prohíbe la declaración de ‘type name’ sin tipo [-fpermissive]
<MacUbu7> Wtf'
<cousteau> [Toto], cçomo es la línea de ese error?
<cousteau> o cuándo te sale?  es un código tuyo o estás compilando algo que has bajado?
<[Toto]> make[1]: *** [libgnuworldcore_la-Channel.lo] Error 1
<[Toto]> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/home/gnuworld/gnuworld/src»
<[Toto]> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<[Toto]> algo bajado
<[Toto]> gnuworld
<jmanuel_cool> [Toto], te faltará alguna librería
<cousteau> o alguna biblioteca
<[Toto]> jmanuel_cool, : creo que tengo todo
<[Toto]> hecho las actualizationes
<cousteau> mira el PRIMER error que te sale
<jmanuel_cool> [Toto], al parecer "make" no opina igual que tu
<sunos__> ../include/Network.h:772:26: error: ISO C++ prohíbe la declaración de Qtype nameR sin tipo [-fpermissive]
<cousteau> ahora errores en estéreo o qué?
<[Toto]> ../include/Network.h:772:43: error: el argumento de plantilla 1 es inválido
<[Toto]> ../include/Network.h:772:43: error: el argumento de plantilla 2 es inválido
<mimecar> [Toto]: has instalado todos los paquetes que te dice el archivo README?
<[Toto]> si
<mimecar> el ./configure te da errores?
<[Toto]> no
<mimecar> pon la salida del configure en pastebin
<mimecar> después, la del make
<[Toto]> ok
<jmanuel_cool> ¿no será alguna variable no exportada?
<[Toto]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947891/
<mimecar> de donde has sacado esos parámetros del configure?
<[Toto]> pues
<[Toto]> de la gia de instalation
<mimecar> pon el documento que estas siguiendo
<[Toto]> http://gnuworld.undernet.org/gnuworld-setup/?s=3&os=linux&modules=cservice+ccontrol&r=1&secure=0&subset=B
<mimecar> [Toto]: las instrucciones te dicen que uses gmake?
<[Toto]> si
<mimecar> el configure te dice que uses make
<[Toto]> ahi pone gmake o incluso gmake -j 2
<[Toto]> vamos que no es la primeravez que lo hago
<[Toto]> pero nunca en unbuntu
<mimecar> ese código es de una versión estable o de desarrollo?
<[Toto]> estable
<[Toto]> ya lleva varios años
<mimecar> el error dice que el fallo está en el código
<mimecar> está compilando aplicando el estándar
<mimecar> y el código no lo cumple
<[Toto]> hmm
<mimecar> para que versión del compilador gcc es ese código?
<[Toto]> aver si consigo el archivo de otro sitio
<mardek_treya> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar con el centro de software de ubuntu 11.10?
<[Toto]> GNU Make 3.81
<[Toto]> algo mas viejo
<mimecar> eso es el make
<mimecar> no es lo mismo que el código sea para gcc3 que para gcc4
<mimecar> !ask mardek_treya
<kubot> mardek_treya: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<[Toto]> You need gmake 3.79 or above to build PostgreSQL (and you will also need it for GNUworld later),
<[Toto]> check you have it by running gmake --version, you should get something like this :
<[Toto]> Note: You will also need automake 1.6 or above in order to build GNUworld.
<[Toto]> entiendes ingles
<[Toto]> o te lo tradusco
<mimecar> lo entiendo
<mimecar> gmake usará por debajo gcc
<mimecar> lo único es que intentes compilarlo con gcc3
<jcarlos77> Buen día
<[Toto]> k
<mimecar> mardek_treya: privados no
<jcarlos77> Cual es la dinámica para pedir ayuda??
<mardek_treya> buena pregunta
<mimecar> preguntar en el canal
<mardek_treya> fue eso lo que hice primero que no?
<jcarlos77> ok..  gracias
<[Toto]> minecar : como hago esto ?
<mimecar> mardek_treya: y después has abierto el privado
<mardek_treya> ps me dijeron que directamente i eso entendi pero bueno, ia paso
<mardek_treya> el detalle es que tengo un problema con el centro de software i quiciera que me aiudaran por favor
<mimecar> [Toto]: cuando compilo cosas uso gcc4, tendrá que ayudarte otra persona
<mimecar> mardek_treya: ¿qué has modificado antes del fallo?
<mardek_treya> solo actualizaciones
<mardek_treya> anteriormente tuve un problema con unos repositorios dañador i reinstale ubuntu
<mimecar> mardek_treya: sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> pon todo en pastebin
<mardek_treya> no termina
<init> [Toto]: puedes pasar el link a lo que tas compilando?
<mardek_treya> se cuelga a medio proceso i me dice que revise el internet
<[Toto]> si
<mimecar> mardek_treya: pon todo lo que salga de esos comandosen pastebin
<mardek_treya> ok, se esta ejecutando
<[Toto]>  cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@gnuworld.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gnuworld login
<[Toto]> cvs -z3 -d :pserver:anonymous@gnuworld.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/gnuworld co gnuworld
<mimecar> [Toto]: usa pastebin
<[Toto]> ups
<mardek_treya> tengo una pregunta extra, en caso de que se descompongan los repositorios hay alguna forma de regresar a los que trae predeterminados cuando instalo ubuntu?
<mimecar> mardek_treya: si
<[Toto]> para 2 filas solo
<mimecar> pero los repositorios no se suelen romper
<mardek_treya> a mi si se me rompieron, bueno no se cuantos fueron pero minimo uno si se rompio
<init> bajando ... :D
<mimecar> los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu no se suelen romper
<mardek_treya> creo que no eran oficiales
<mardek_treya> eran unos que se llamaban medibuntu o algo asi, para los codecs
<mimecar> limita el uso de repositorios externos
<jmanuel_cool> mardek_treya, pastea el contenido de tu sources.list
<mardek_treya> i que puedo hacer para tener codecs?
<mardek_treya> aun no termina
<[Toto]> he bajado otro archivo de gnuworld
<[Toto]> al final sale el mismo error
<[Toto]> init, : mira vez si a ti te functiona
<jcarlos77> mardek... es importante que conserves la 11.10 ??
<init> el mismo error pero en ingles \
<init> :P
<[Toto]> :)
<[Toto]> al archivo nuevo tambien  en ingles me sale a mi
<mimecar> [Toto]: compila con gcc3
<mardek_treya> de hecho quiero usar el centro de software para instalar jdownloader para descargar la precise pangolin
<[Toto]> mimecar,  : como hago esso
<jcarlos77> jdownloader??
<mimecar> en la red tiene que estar documentado
<jcarlos77> yo sugeriría mejor Transmission
<[Toto]> k
<mardek_treya> sip, para chromium
<mimecar> mardek_treya: para que quieres descargar la iso?
<mardek_treya> es mejor que jdownloader?
<jcarlos77> bueno, "mejor" es relativo
<mardek_treya> para instalar ubuntu 12.04
<jcarlos77> depende de lo que necesites
<m4v> son 2 cosas distintas
<m4v> transmission es para bajar por torrent
<mimecar> mardek_treya: no necesitas la iso para eso
<mimecar> aunque no es aconesejable que actualices ahora
<mardek_treya> nome gusta descargar torrent, tarda mucho
<jcarlos77> si lo que quieres es bajar el iso, yo te recomiendo que lo bajes por torrent
<mardek_treya> almenos en mi experiencia
<jcarlos77> en serio?
<jcarlos77> qué conexión tienes?
<mardek_treya> entonces como puedo hacer para instalarlo sin la iso?
<mimecar> actualizando
<jcarlos77> Bueno, es cierto, lo puedes actualizar
<m4v> mardek_treya: torrents es normalmente lo más rápido, si tarda mucho seguramente tienes mal los puertos en tu router o su servicio de internet filtra el torrent.
<jmanuel_cool> mardek_treya, no se si aún funcione; pero antes se podía actualizar vía torrent
<mimecar> si actualizas ahora te encontrarás con los fallos que se les hayan colado
<[Toto]> estoy instalando la version de gcc 3.2.6
<jcarlos77> en lo personal, dado que me ha pasado y sufro un cierto grado de paranoia, yo bajaría el iso, por si la actualización falla por algún motivo
<m4v> jmanuel_cool: el apt-torrent? traté de usarlo una vez, realmente no me pareció mejor que usar los repos normales.
<jcarlos77> yo acabo de bajar el torrent, me tardó media hora
<mimecar> jcarlos77: como quieras
<mimecar> si sufres "paranoia" espera una semana antes de poner la 12.04
<jcarlos77> ja ja ja
<mardek_treya> entonces es mejor si actualizo esta version a la 12.04 en vez de descargar la iso?
<jcarlos77> buen punto
<jmanuel_cool> es lo mejor de los torrents, mientras más están bajando; más rápido se baja XD
<jcarlos77> De hecho ahorita hay un tráfico bastante nutrido de 12.04
<jcarlos77> como decía, me tardó 30 minutos la iso
<[Toto]> mimecar, tengo que installar estos 3 paquetes o solo uno
<[Toto]> gcc-core-3.2.3.tar.bz2  |  gcc-g++-3.2.3.tar.bz2  |  gcc-objc-3.2.3.tar.bz2
<m4v> mardek_treya: nose, si tienes una buena conexión de internet yo haría el update, sino, bajaría la iso.
<mimecar> [Toto]: estas poniendo cosas externas a los repositorios???
<[Toto]> no
<m4v> [Toto]: esos no son paquetes, es el código fuente.
<jcarlos77> mardek_treya: Ciertamente puedes actualizar...  pero si algo va mal, yo tendría la iso descargada como un plan "B"
<mimecar> de donde has sacado esos archivos tar.bz2
<m4v> [Toto]: se puede saber que estas tratando de hacer?
<mardek_treya> buen dato, como hago el update?
<[Toto]> m4v, poner gcc3
<[Toto]> para probar instalar gnuworld
<mardek_treya> ia me mando el error
<[Toto]> porque me sale un erro
<mardek_treya> mimecar esto me sale en la terminal mardek_treya@Elune:~$ sudo apt-get update
<mardek_treya> [sudo] password for mardek_treya:
<mardek_treya> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease
<mardek_treya> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric InRelease
<mardek_treya> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric InRelease
<mardek_treya> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security InRelease
<m4v> !paste mardek_treya
<kubot> mardek_treya: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jcarlos77> para actualizar, abriendo el gestor de actualizaciones, si recuerdo bien, te aparece la opción  para actualizar la distribución
<jcarlos77> mardek_treya: para actualizar, abriendo el gestor de actualizaciones, si recuerdo bien, te aparece la opción  para actualizar la distribución
<m4v> [Toto]: y que tiene que ver gnuworld con ubuntu?
<mardek_treya> Des:17 http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/multiverse Sources [1668 B]
<mardek_treya> Des:18 http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security/main i386 Packages [106 kB]
<mardek_treya> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric/main TranslationIndex
<mardek_treya> Des:19 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-updates Release [40.8 kB]
<mardek_treya> Des:20 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric-backports Release [40.8 kB]
<mardek_treya> Des:21 http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric/main Sources [877 kB]
<[Toto]> m4v, : pues es que no se puede instalar en unbuntu ?
<[Toto]> he visto algunos tutoriales que si lo han hecho
<mardek_treya> aqui esta la direccion del paste
<mardek_treya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947949/
<m4v> [Toto]: el programa no está en los repositorios, y este canal no es para cosas como compilar programas.
<[Toto]> en la pagina de gnuworld dice algo de freebsd , linux suse , redhad etc ya que entonces no avia unbuntu
<[Toto]> m4v,  : corecto
<[Toto]> pero quero saber si la culpa es de mi sistema
<[Toto]> o del archivo
<m4v> mardek_treya: para hacer el update a precise es con "do-release-upgrade"
<mimecar> [Toto]: pon gcc3
<mardek_treya> entonces como pongo en la terminal?
<[Toto]> ok voy a intentarlo
<[Toto]> brb
<jcarlos77> Bueno, gente...  voy a hacer mi pregunta: Hace unos días no puedo entrar a Facebook ni ha Hotmail...  alguien sabe algo??
<m4v> [Toto]: ni idea, pero este canal no es para eso. Sugiero que continues en -es-cafe, estamos en el medio de un release y realmente no quiero ocupar el canal con offtopic.
<m4v> mardek_treya: esper
<m4v> mardek_treya: espera, ubuntu no te avisó solo que hay una actualización disponible?
<mardek_treya> aier apenas instale 11.10 i en la actualizacion de seguridad se jodio
<mimecar> mardek_treya: sólo tienes que importar la clave del repositorio
<mimecar> no se ha roto nada
<jmanuel_cool> release fever (A.K.A. "versionitis")
<mardek_treya> es porque es la nueva instalacion, los repos rotos fue en una instalacion anterior
<m4v> mardek_treya: en el pastebin que pasaste no ví ningún error grave, solo que falta una llave, que no es algo que cause mayores problemas salvo el mensaje de "paquetes sin verificar"
<mimecar> mardek_treya: no
<mimecar> si has instalado de nuevo, da igual lo que te pasara antes
<mardek_treya> lo se, pero pregunte para no quedarme con la duda
<jmanuel_cool> mardek_treya, el problema de las firmas no es que se te halla roto nada; igual puedes continuar así; sólo que es bastante incómodo estarle diciendo al instalador "SI, estoy seguro" cada vez que se quiera instalar algo
<m4v> mardek_treya: que es lo que quieres hacer ahora? actualizar a 12.04 o seguir con 11.10?
<init> jmanuel_cool: y es mas seguro tener las claves!?
<mardek_treya> queria bajar la iso 12.04 pero vi que esta instalacion no abria el centro de software i ps quice reparar eso
<mardek_treya> me di cuenta porque no pude bajar el jdownloader porque no abri el centro de software
<mardek_treya> pero ia lo abrio quien sabe como :P
<jmanuel_cool> init, eso no lo discutiría Jamás
<mardek_treya> ahora quiero pasar de la 11.10 a la 12.04
<mimecar> no necesitas jdownloader para descargar la iso
<mardek_treya> ps el jdownloader me baja relativamente mas rapido qe el navegador bicholo
<mardek_treya> aparte que si falla se pausa en vez de cancelars
<jcarlos77> gente...
<jcarlos77> no puedo entrar a Facebook ni a hotmail...  alguien sabe algo de esto??
<m4v> mardek_treya: bueno, mira si en "orígenes de software" si está el notificarme para cualquier versión nueva de ubuntu. Y ubuntu solo te tendría que avisar de que hay un update disponible
<mimecar> jcarlos77: haz un ping a esas webs
<m4v> !detalle jcarlos77
<m4v> !detalles jcarlos77
<kubot> jcarlos77: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<jcarlos77> ok...  va de nuez:
<jcarlos77> En el navegador firefox (epiphany, chromium) pongo la dirección:  www.facebook.com  luego de un tiempo, sale el error "La conexión ha sido reiniciada"  y no accede a la página
<mimecar> jcarlos77: haz un ping a esas webs
<jcarlos77> proxy: ninguno    Versión actual: 12.04   (estaba con la 11.10, pero me cambié en busca de la solución)
<m4v> jcarlos77: si andan el resto de las páginas web dudo que sea algo de ubuntu.
<jcarlos77> 64 bytes from www-11-02-snc5.facebook.com (66.220.149.18): icmp_req=204 ttl=241 time=216 ms
<jcarlos77> exacto, es lo que se me hace más raro
<jcarlos77> todo va bien, salvo esas dos páginas
<mimecar> pon la ip en el navegador
<m4v> jcarlos77: si tienes un router prueba en reiniciarlo, pero sinó, no sé. Puede ser un problema de tu ISP
<m4v> mimecar: el "ping" pudo resolver el url, así que dudo que sea algo de dns.
<jcarlos77> gracias m4v, de hecho ya reinicié mi modem/ruteador  Probablemente sea algo con el ISP, pero quería consultar si a alguien más le pasa lo mismo o no
<mimecar> m4v: pueden filtrar por http y no con el ping
<jcarlos77> ah caray, me tendrán filtrado??
<m4v> mimecar: que clase de proveedor de internet filtraría páginas web?
<mimecar> pon la ip en el navegador
<jcarlos77> mimecar: ¿cual ip?
<jcarlos77> la que dió el ping?
<mimecar> la que te ha dado el ping
<arp-> ja
<arp-> eso es un tema de DNS seguro..
<mimecar> m4v: que no tenga sentido una cosa
<m4v> y si fuera un filtro sería realmente idiota filtrar por url y no por ip.
<mimecar> no quiere decir que no se pueda dar
<arp-> usa otros DNS's
<arp-> a ver si te lo resuelve..
<arp-> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<m4v> arp-: el dns funciona, sinó el ping no hubiera resuelto nada.
<arp-> e?
<arp-> pero le resuelve o no?
<arp-> pingueo el dns o la ip?
<m4v> al dominio
<jcarlos77> hice ping al dominio
<arp-> ok
<m4v> mimecar: honestamente creo que estas mandando fruta :P
<arp-> ja
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> tenes problemas con alguna URl en particular o todas?
<jcarlos77> bueno, pues puse la ip, me dice "conectado a www.facebook.com" pero no aparece la página jamás...
<arp-> a ver
<jcarlos77> apr: sólo con facebook y con hotmail
<m4v> para mí es problema del ISP.
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> que casualidad
<jcarlos77> Ya se...  se me hace muy raro.
<arp-> jcarlos77:
<init> curl -vvv?
<jcarlos77> funciona todo, excepto eso
<arp-> por favor has esto
<jcarlos77> viene...
<arp-> nc -v www.hotmail.com 80
<guampa> deben estar experimentando con throttling en el proveedor de internet
<arp-> luego escribe: GET HEAD
<arp-> y dale Enter
<jcarlos77> arp: a ver si entendí, en la consola:
<guampa> apuesto que si lo pasas por un proxy, tipo un ssh -D anda
<jcarlos77> nc -v www.hotmail.com 80 GET HEAD <<Enter>>  ???
<arp-> usas ubuntu
<arp-> bueh..
<arp-> vas a tener que hacerlo asi para
<arp-> nc.traditional -v www.facebook.com 80
<arp-> primero pon eso
<m4v> nc.traditional? no está ese comando :/
<arp-> sep
<jcarlos77> esperen, lo estoy instalando
<arp-> ok
<jcarlos77> ok ...
<jcarlos77> www.ffacebook.com [66.220.147.11] 80 (http) open
<arp-> ahora esdcribi
<arp-> GET HEAD
<m4v> ffacebook?
<arp-> y dale enter
<arp-> doble f?
<arp-> e???
<arp-> escribi bien el dominio
<init> GET HEAD?
<arp-> sep
<arp-> pido la cabecera
<arp-> cualquier cosa..
<arp-> a ver si me la tira
<jcarlos77> m4v:  no, sólo una f....
<jcarlos77> arp: se quedó pensando
<arp-> ok
<arp-> cancelalo
<jcarlos77> cancelado
<init> HEAD / HTTP/1.1
<init> eso que ponga
<init> y fue, estaba probando que devolvia
<init> eso y un enter
<jcarlos77> dentro de nc.traditional??
<arp-> no hace falta init
<init> arp-: no?
<arp-> podes pedirlo como EHAD solo
<arp-> probalo..
<init> ahh, bad request
<arp-> te va responder
<arp-> cualquier gilada
<init> HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
<arp-> que es lo que improta
<arp-> ya te respondio el sever
<jcarlos77> no me respondió, nomás se salió
<arp-> le digo a init
<arp-> jcarlos77:
<m4v> a mí no me anda, pero no tengo el nc.traditional ese...
<arp-> um
<arp-> usa TOR momentaneamente
<init> XD
<init> tor para facebook?
<jcarlos77> ¿?
<arp-> init:  claro
<arp-> que mejor inseguridad..
<guampa> es como materia y antimateria
<arp-> :P
<arp-> jaja
<init> para la proxima le pedis el password directamente
<guampa> tor + fb
<arp-> si tb
<arp-> :P
<m4v> ya esto se fué por las ramas, podemos seguir en #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<arp-> ya yusar facebook es una idiotez
<arp-> o usa un servicio de VPN gratis
<jcarlos77> Bueno, alguna idea?
<guampa> jcarlos77: continua en #ubuntu-es-cafe, realmente no tiene que ver especificamente con ubuntu
<m4v> jcarlos77: el tema ya no es muy relacionado a ubuntu. Entra a #ubuntu-es-cafe que siguen con eso.
<jcarlos77> ah ok, gracias
<Luix> alguien que me pueda ayudar con JDBC? gracias
<xangua> creo que mi isp me está limitando las descargas por torrent D: mmm como activo la encriptación en transmission¿ tiene esta opción¿
<Inframundo> [Goku]
<Inframundo> [mimecar] hola
<Inframundo> hola, tengo un pequeño problema despues de actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 LTS me da el error "Failed to mount device" y muchas veces me monta otras me sale el problema ese y no monta ni CD/DVD ni pendrive
<mimecar> has actualizado demasiado pronto
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<init> lol, infra
<Inframundo> [mimecar] me salio ese problema luego de pasar de la 10.04 a la 12.04
<mimecar> Inframundo: has puesto todas las actualizaciones de la 12.04?
<Inframundo> a que te referis con todas?
<Inframundo> el grub y demas?
<mimecar> has pasado a la 12.04
<mimecar> aparte tienes que poner todas las actualizaciones de la 12.04
<Inframundo> aha
<m4v> Inframundo: acabo de actualizar una pc de 10.04 a 12.04 sin drama
<Inframundo> [m4v] pero me decia que tengo ese problema
<m4v> Inframundo: es con solos dispositivos removibles?
<Inframundo> [m4v] con las lectoras CD DVD y pendrive
<Inframundo> [m4v] cuando quiuero montar me sale es fail
<m4v> Inframundo: solo se me ocurre que mires el dmesg depués de montar algo para ver si hay algún mensaje de error relevante
<Inframundo> [m4v] y como hago eso?
<Inframundo> como realizo eso ches
<init> pones en tu terminal el comando "dmesg" y lees la salida
<Inframundo> [init] ya te pego enceguida!
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Inframundo> [init] m4v
<Inframundo> quien está?
<Inframundo> chicos..
<Inframundo> [init] esto me sale... : http://pastebin.com/M9WSQMyV
<Inframundo> alguien que me pueda ayudaR?
<Deckon> a que?
<Inframundo> [Deckon] tengo un pequeño problema despues de actualizar de ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 LTS me da el error "Failed to mount device" y muchas veces me monta otras me sale el problema ese y no monta ni CD/DVD ni pendrive
<Inframundo> [Deckon] el m4v me pidio que le haga un dmesg para corroborar algo y pegue eso hace un rato en pastebin
<Deckon> algun problemilla con dbus supongo
<Deckon> sorry no te puedo ayudar
<Inframundo> [Deckon] porque no me podes ayudar?
<Inframundo> [Deckon] el problema es que actualize de la 10.04 a la 12.04 y despues me comenzo a dar un problema de montado en CD/DVD y pendrives
<Deckon> Inframundo: si, ya lo entendi...mi solucion: reinstala
<Inframundo> [Deckon] me explico?... que tiene que ver el dbus?
<Inframundo> [Deckon] reinstalar?, descargue la 12.04 LTS y quise instalar en esa pc y NOOOOOOOO bootea!
<Inframundo> en otra very good paite
<Inframundo> en modo windows tam.
<Inframundo> pero en otra pc en esa NO
<Inframundo> y no creo que sea un problema tan grave como para reinstalarlo Deckon
<chilicuil> Inframundo: sugiero que veas lo que va pasando en dmesg y /var/log/syslog (tail -f), asi conoceras mas del problema
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] explicate
<Inframundo> por favor
<chilicuil> Inframundo: monitorea esos archivos, mientras conectas la usb o el disco =), ahi se van poniendo todos los mensajes que genera el sistema, tanto los del kernel (printk()) como los de las aplicaciones (syslog)
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] alguna solucion pronta sin poder reinstalar?
<init> te la dicen
<Splashman> inframundo has buscado en el foro de ubuntuforums.org
<Splashman> ?
<init> pero .. igual no queres leer ...
<chilicuil> Inframundo: mmmm, reinstalar el componente que hace el automontado, en mi computadora (ubuntu lucid) es hal, gvfs, y thunar-volman
<Deckon> hal?
<chilicuil> oh sip, I <3 hal
<Deckon> hal is dead, long live to consolekit
<chilicuil> x_x
<Deckon> *life
<init> todo esto para no usar "mount" u.u?
<coleix> muchachos como desactivo una tecla? se puede hacer? esta pegada y se presiona al asar, la desarme pero la laptop parece estar limpia.<
<Inframundo> [init] el problema es que YO quiero usar el mount PERO ME DA ESE ERROR
<Inframundo> [init] de lo cual yo SIIIII quiero usar el mount pero no me da el montado!
<init> Inframundo: uh?
<Inframundo>   init ¦ todo esto para no usar "mount" u.u? <--------- esto creo que fue para mí?
<coleix> alguien si puedo desactivar una tecla?
<coleix> sabe*
<init> Inframundo: no fue para vos
<Inframundo> [init] ahh perdon tonces...
<init> y .. te dijieron que hacer y ni leiste
<Inframundo> [init] que ? leer en ubuntuforums.org o esto: mmmm, reinstalar el componente que hace el automontado, en mi computadora (ubuntu lucid) es hal, gvfs, y thunar-volman
<init>  <chilicuil> Inframundo: sugiero que veas lo que va pasando en dmesg y /var/log/syslog (tail -f), asi conoceras mas del problema
<init> y m4v lo dijo antes a lo del dmesg
<init> igual, yo no digo mas, bye
<Inframundo> [init] pegue en pastebin lo de dmesg
<Inframundo> lo de chilicuil voy a revisar, pero no le comprendí bien!
<chilicuil> Inframundo: mmm, tal vez no me explique, cuando conectas lo que sea a tu computadora, se generan mensajes
<chilicuil> Inframundo: estos mensajes llegan a dos lugares (principalmente), al anillo de mensajes del kernel (el cual lo puedes ver con $ dmesg)
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] aha!... pero deberia de montar, no de hacer ese fail
<Inframundo> osea!
<chilicuil> y a los logs /var/log/syslog
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] de lo cual?
<init> hablando de logs, no hay algo como dmesg pero para el syslog?
<chilicuil> ahora, esos mensajes se generan, cuando estas haciendo las pruebas, por eso te recomende que les estuvieras viendo mientras conectabas o intentabas montar algo
<Deckon> Inframundo: para mencionar el nick solo empieza a escibirlo y con el tab lo completas
<chilicuil> Inframundo: si, cuando intentas hacer lo que quieres que pase, pero que no pase, en ese momento mira los logs
<Inframundo> si hace lo mismo chilicuil
<Inframundo> decis
<chilicuil> Inframundo: asi por ejemplo, puedes abrir 2 terminales, en una pones $ dmesg | tail -f
<chilicuil> y en la otra $ tail -f /var/log/syslog
<coleix> Tal ves xmodmap -e 'keycode 92=' funcione para mi? alguien sabe si ese comando esta correcto?
<init> para que el tail -f ?
<chilicuil> init: para que se vaya actulizando
<init> no lo hara
<init> chilicuil: probalo :D
<chilicuil> init: sip, se actualiza, mmm, no estoy 100% seguro si se actualiza con dmesg, pero vaya que lo hace con los archivos
<cyberplop> alguien me puede ayudar con juju
<cyberplop> !juju
<init> cyberplop: con archivos no digo que no, hablo con dmesg
<cyberplop> init eres el nuevo bot?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: xD
<init> na, tab fail
<init> y si, soy medio bot :P
<cyberplop> chilicuil: init alguno sabe como utilizar juju en otra clauds que nosea de amazon?
<chilicuil> nop, ni idea, no comprendo juju =)
<cyberplop> mira --> http://juju.ubuntu.com
<dzup> buenas tardes a todos(as)
<Deckon> hi
<coleix> pff era 94 y le di 92 y no se que me habrá desabilitado, alguien sabe de una forma de chequear la tecla 92 si ser probando una por una? por lo menos la otra no ha aparecido mas
<cyberplop> dzup: hola!!! sabes de Juju
<Deckon> coleix: xev
<cyberplop> coleix: creo que la 92 es una letra!!!
<chilicuil> xD
<cyberplop> coleix: creo que es la letra H
<coleix> por lo menos estoy escribiendo completo jeje
<coleix> HHHH
<coleix> nop
<init> lol
<cyberplop> coleix: te toco probrar
<init> al menos no es el enter?
<cyberplop> ajajjaja
<coleix> no si no pudiera escribir, jeje, bueno por lo menos no se me pega la otra
<cyberplop> ajajjaja
<cyberplop> rayos enserio nesecito alguien que me explique Juju!!
<Inframundo> chilicuil en este y en la otra $ tail -f /var/log/syslog --------> = sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error
<chilicuil> cyberplop: #juju ?
<coleix> ya se ], la otra de esa, jeje, alguien sabe el comando para reactivarla?
<cyberplop> chilicuil: pero me hablan en ingles... y me da mamera leer
<chilicuil> coleix: reiniciando, no?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: xD, si, a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo xD
<Inframundo> [chilicuil]
<Inframundo> En el primero sale lo mismo pero también dice command: Xdread, read track info 52 01 y mas número --------> osea este chilicuil: $ dmesg | tail -f
<chilicuil> y eso pasa cuando metes el disco?
<Inframundo> asi me tira
<dzup> cyberplop: que es Juju ??
<chilicuil> lol cyberplop jajaja, me fascino tu pregunta
<coleix> chilicuil: no creo, estoy probando con el comando xmodmap -h pero no sale mucho
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] ahora si que ya no se :S
<cyberplop> chilicuil: .... ajjaja lo peor es que es uha genial herramienta pero no sirve de nada si solo sepuede utlizar en amazon :s
<chilicuil> Inframundo: ok, ok, tranquilo, mmm, esos errores pasan cuando metes un cd?, o cuando metes la memoria?
<Inframundo> probe con la lectora
<chilicuil> cyberplop: no, seguramente se puede utilizar en mass y en orchestra.., solo hay que saber como
<cyberplop> chilicuil: exacto y eso es lo que no sep!!!
<chilicuil> ok, bueno, Inframundo vuelvelo a hacer, y corrobora que siempre salga el error
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] hasta que me canse?
<chilicuil> Inframundo: y ya si siempre sale, lo puedes pegar aqui junto con las lineas de arriba inmediatas y vemos si encontramos entre todos algo
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] o hasta que no aya mas error?
<dzup> Juju un religion de west africa, nop no se Juju
<chilicuil> Inframundo: no, solo unas dos o 3 veces, lo que hay que ver, es si efectivamente ese error es el que estamos buscando
<coleix> alguien puede usar xmodmap -pke y decirme como se llama la tecla 94 para poder renombrarla?
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] gracias momentaneamente cualquier cosita reingreso
<chilicuil> cyberplop: y la documentacion de juju es tan mala o no existe?, porque si preguntas eso en #juju lo mas probable es que te manden a la documentacion
<Deckon> coleix: xev
<chilicuil> Inframundo: oki doki, buena suerte
<init> keycode  94 = less greater less greater bar brokenbar bar
<Inframundo> [chilicuil] gracias y disculpa amigo
 * chilicuil <3 ubuntu-es
<coleix> init: gracias
<init> np
<cyberplop> chilicuil: es medio buena pero esta en ingles.... y solo sale para clauds de amazon... y tengo una VPS de gandi
<cyberplop> :S
<chilicuil> gandi la tienda de libros?
<chilicuil> lol, esa es gandhi
<cyberplop> chilicuil: todo sale en franses!!!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: alla es Peor!!!!
<chilicuil> cyberplop: xD, jajaja, a ver, deja veo, que la duda me corroe x_x
<cyberplop> chilicuil: ajjaja voyponer la pregunta en askubuntu.com
<cyberplop> haber que responden
<chilicuil> buena idea
<chilicuil> ensemble es lo mismo que juju?
<cyberplop> chilicuil: sip!!!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: de hecho le cambiaron el nombreantes era emsemble ahora es Juju
<chilicuil> pfff, @.@
<Inframundo> salutes gracias
<chilicuil> mmm, bueno, ahora ya veo a lo que te refieres, hay varios videos en youtube, pero todos contra aws
<cyberplop> chilicuil: y seria genial utlizarlo ... por que pinta bueno el software
<chilicuil> cyberplop: no olvides pasar la url de tu pregunta, me gustaria seguirla, juju me parece tecnologia de aliens
<cyberplop> chilicuil: uhy a mi me parese la retro-chimba
<cyberplop> chilicuil: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125640/install-configured-use-juju
<chilicuil> obrigado =), lo agrego
<Harpagornis> para diseñar el escritorio a vuestro gusto, utilizais compiz?
<cyberplop> chilicuil: es que no me importa que me manden un tutorial... o algo... poe ruq eso a punta de AWS me parese mal
<cyberplop> Harpagornis: sip
<Harpagornis> umm, no hay otro software que ni se parezca?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: ya no te entendi xD
<cyberplop> chilicuil: cuentame
<chilicuil> cyberplop: es que no me importa que me manden un tutorial... o algo... poe ruq eso a punta de AWS me parese mal «« esto es lo que no entendi
<cyberplop> chilicuil: creo que escribi muy rapido... pero enserio estoy cansado de aws, quiero que Juju este en otras clouds
<chilicuil> cyberplop: okis, ya lo capto, si, eso seria bueno, en fin a ver que contestan
<Harpagornis> por que me da error al intentar lanzar el compiz desde la 12.04?
<cyberplop> Harpagornis: ??? error ??
<corretico> alguien con referencia de este error:
<corretico> Problem creating device name scan list
<Harpagornis> cyberplop,  Error: Screen 0 on display ":0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<cyberplop> Harpagornis: que intentas?
<Harpagornis> cyberplop, pues nada complicado, solo ejecutar compiz en la terminal
<Harpagornis> para probar el compiz en la 12.04 que tengo en la maquina virtual
<cyberplop> Harpagornis: y tu maquina virtual, si tiene los requierimeintos?
<Harpagornis> pues no sabría decirte
<Harpagornis> esta recién instalada y no vi nada
<Harpagornis> pero como podría saber si tengo el controlador de la gráfica
<mardek_treya> como puedo reproducir musica en formato mp3?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: ya se pusieron las pilas: ![img][1]
<chilicuil> cyberplop: SpamapS: all you bro: http://askubuntu.com/q/125640/235 << con el link a tu pregunta
<cyberplop> jajajaj chilicuil si me di cuenta que la editase.... no soymuy bueno para el ingles
<cyberplop> jejej gracias
<cyberplop> :)
<cyberplop> chilicuil: ahy dios mio se pusiero las pilas!!!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: .. uhy que mello
<chilicuil> cyberplop: lol
<bengykmpu> pregunta... por que mi ubuntu 12.04 beta me va lento??? si esta recien instalado???
<cyberplop> bengykmpu: tal vez por que es beta
<cyberplop> bengykmpu: cambiate a la version final que hoy salio
<cyberplop> !!1
<bengykmpu> pues... pues ya esta casi para salir a nivel comercial
<cyberplop> bengykmpu:  ya salio
<bengykmpu> como lo hago por terminal?
<cyberplop> bengykmpu: creo que me corchaste...
<bengykmpu> hay algun metodo para ahcelo por terminal???
<omikron4> holas a todos.. tengo un problema.. cuando abro dos ventanas y pulso en la de detras se me quedan las dos en blanco hasta que vuelvo a pulsar al otro que queda atras en ese momento. Esto es en ubuntu 12.04
<mardek_treya_> cuales son los comandos de makefile para instalar un controlador wifi?
<cyberplop> bengykmpu: no se si te sierva http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-via-the-console-or-terminal/
<cyberplop> omikron4: puede ser por que faltan controladores de video
<omikron4> cyberplop: tengo el current de nvidia y compiz
<omikron4> no creo que ese sea el problema.. me suena a un bug de precise pangolin
<cyberplop> mardek_treya_:  instalarlo desde consola? desde make make install
<cyberplop> omikron4: pues podia ser una posiblidad la verdad solo hasta ahorita estuy haciendo un upgrade <<actualizando>>
<omikron4> para los controladores wifi lo normal es llegar a la carpeta.. cd carpeta.. y despues make clean && make && sudo make install
<cyberplop> omikron4: como que se fue
<omikron4> pues me viene ocurriendo desde la alpha 2..
<omikron4> y hoy he hecho una instalacion en limpio
<omikron4> y me sigue haciendo lo mismo.. abro dos ventanas y cuando pulso a la de detras se ponen las dos ventanas en blanco. Si quiero trabajar en esa ventana he de minimizar la otra y ya aparece el contenido en la que queda
<cyberplop> omikron4: cuando dices que quedan en blanco...  como si se hubiera detenido la aplicacion? o como si no "impimiera" la aplicacion?
<omikron4> aparece la ventana pero con nada en el interior
<cyberplop> alguien sabe para que funciona la libreria libc6
<cyberplop> ???
<brian789> hola hay algo que no me funciona en ubuntu 12.04 de flash player :(
<cyberplop> omikron4: no imprime. Segiro es un bug eso me pasaba hace unos a;os con la nvida
<omikron4> cyberplop: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-04-27%2000%3A59%3A18.png
<brian789> cuando intento darle Permitir para que tenga acceso a mi webcam, no puedo hacerle click
<cyberplop> brian789: en web??
<brian789> si, desde el navegador, me meto al videochat y quiero activar mi webcam
<brian789> pero no puedo hacerle click en permitir
<brian789> en ubuntu 10.04 me funcionaba
<cyberplop> omikron4: mmm... es un bug si te ha pasado varias veces. Ahy que reportarlo :)
<brian789> hoy puse la 12.04 y no me deja
<cyberplop> brian789: es un problema de flash en la website de adobe ahy una seccion para configurar el flash. O la otra es instalr el gtk de flash
<cyberplop> ahaha!! voy a tener problemas!!!! maldito nvidia!!!
<brian789> :(
<brian789> que es gtk flash?
<brian789> ahora tengo instalado el de adobe
<brian789> probe con gnash y no funciona
<cyberplop> brian789: listo aqui esta la web http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<brian789> cyberplop sos un genio :D
<brian789> :D :D
<cyberplop> ahy encontrar como esta configurado tu flash le dices como configrarlo
<brian789> jajaja gracias :D
<cyberplop> y le das "no preguntar y siempre aceptar"
<cyberplop> jejeje
<brian789> ya le puse permitir siempre. vamos a ver si funcion jajaja
<cyberplop> sip funciona!!
<cyberplop> omikron4: mmm... es extra;o ese bug
<brian789> probado y en funcionamiento. mil gracias :D
<brian789> jajaja
<omikron4> muy extraño si
<brian789> cyber, como encontraste la pagina?
<brian789> asi la proxima ya se como buscarla
<cyberplop> omikron4: y no tengo idea como sulucionalo
<omikron4> me imagino que no sere el unico y saldra la solucion
<cyberplop> brian789: buscas en google -- adobe flash manager web --
<cyberplop> brian789: y es el primer link ejejje
<brian789> excelente ya lo encontre. muchisimas gracias :D cyber ;)
<cyberplop> omikron4: pues es que estoy haciendo un upgrade y tengo una tarjeta hibrida... y vamos aver si me saca el mismo bug :) y miramos como lo sulucionamos
<cyberplop> :)
<omikron4> cyberplop: a ver si la tiene, aunque creo que lo debera solucionar canonical
<brian789> gracias. adios ;)
<cyberplop> omikron4: no se si es cannonical o nvidia. POr que los primeros drives para linuz de nvida era malisimos
<tecno> hola amigos queiro hacer una pregunta saben cuando salen la version dvd de ubuntu 12.04
<cyberplop> tecno: hoy salio!!!
<cyberplop> tecno: pero no ahy dvd solo ahy cds
<tecno> si ya salio el ubuntu 12.04 pero quiero la version dvd y aun no esta disponible
<omikron4> cyberplop: yo llevo usando nvidia desde la version 8.04 y es la primera vez que me pasa eso
<tecno> y no sabes cuando sacan el dvd amigo?
<cyberplop> tecno: los iento me equivoque mira http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<tecno> cyberplop amigo donde encontrastes el dvd llevo horas buscandolo en q parte de la pagina esta?
<cyberplop> tecno: buscando  google "ubuntu 12.04 dvd"
<tecno> yo lo andaba buscando en la parte de alternative donwloads y hay no esta
<tecno> cyberplop ese link q me pasastes es una version dvd es beta o es la final??
<cyberplop> omikron4: pues mira cuando use opensuse me pasaba que no podia maximisar por la aceleradora
<cyberplop> tecno: debe ser la final por las fechas
<tecno> si las fechas dicen 25 de abril no era 26 q salia
<cyberplop> ... sip pero siempre ahy que subirlo unas horas antes del 26 ...
<tecno> ok lo voy a bajar ojala sis ea la final y no una beta
<tecno> gracias por el link amigo
<cyberplop> tecno: ya me entro la duda
<tecno> mejor espero entonces a q lo pongan en la web
<tecno> si te fijas en la web en alternatives download aun no esta el dvd
<cyberplop> Se responde preguntas!!
<cyberplop> Gratis!!
<IPhreak> xD
<cyberplop> tengo hambre
<init> !ot cyberplop
<kubot> cyberplop: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<tecno> cyberplop tengo una tarjeta encore de 5.1 pero el sistema no me la reconoce bein solo me reconoce 2 canales y no me reconoce la opcion de 5.1
<esmirlin> chicos sabéis de un buen programa de gestión de empresa tipo Skrooge pero para gtk?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-27
<jimlestat> ayuda tengo problemas dpkg: error al procesar adobe-flashplugin (--purge):
<Firebird1> que garron hace mas de 1 hora estoy pidiendo ayuda y nadie contesto todabia...
<Firebird1> yo te ayudo jimlestat
<jimlestat> ok
<Firebird1> explicame,y decime que distro usas
<jimlestat> ocupo mint
<jimlestat> pero siempre pido ayuda aqui y sale bien
<jimlestat> tengo adobe en el sistema y va bien pero con firefox no
<Firebird1> a facil instalaste el addon Fash Aid?
<jimlestat> y quiero agregar el flash plugin y me da error al querer instalarlo
<jimlestat> no
<Firebird1> anda a Firefox>Tools>Addons y busca Flash Aid
<Firebird1> reinicia y instala la version Beta de Flash,seguro te va andar
<Firebird1> recorda antes borrar cualquiers rastro de Flash que haya quedado
<Firebird1> osea purgar el sistema
<jimlestat> lo q pasa k no me deja instalar nada en sinaptic
<jimlestat> me error eplugin de adobe
<Firebird1> bueno ,anda a Firefox y hace como te digo
<tecno> no te deja instalar nada en synaptic entonces tenes un paquete roto
<jimlestat> si pero lo busque en paquetes roto y nada lo hice en modo recovery reparar y siemrpe me da error
<tecno> te has fijado si hay errores en dependencias de algunos paquetes o algo?
<Firebird1> dale un update al sistema
<Firebird1> intestaste con "Flash-Aid"?
<jimlestat> ya le di update y siempre me dice error
<jimlestat> ya lo agregue y simepre no puedo ver videos
<tecno> intenta con el siguiente comando sudo aptitude -f install
<tecno> ese comando borrara cualquier paquete roto o problematico del sistema
<mardek_treya> Alguien que me pueda aiudar con makefile?
<Firebird1> ahora ayudenme a mi,resulta que use Unetbootin para grabar Knoppix 6.7.1 y graba bien,pero al reiniciar ,apreto F8 elijo bootear desde USB,pero no lee,alguieen ayudeme
<jimlestat> dpkg: error al reorganizar:
<jimlestat>  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<jimlestat> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<jimlestat>  adobe-flashplugin
<jimlestat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Firebird1> jim,ya probaste con "Flash Aid"?
<jimlestat> si
<jimlestat> y nada
<tecno> firebird instenta con un programa se llama usb-universal-installer con ese debe andarte
<mardek_treya> tecno me puedes ayudar con makefile?
<jimlestat> tecno siempre me da el error de adobe-flash plugin
<tecno> mardek_treya lamentablemente tengo poco conocimiento de los makefiles
<tecno> jim epro intentastes con el comando q te dije?
<jimlestat> si
<tecno> y ni aun asi te dejo hacer nada?
<Firebird1> tecno pasame el usb installer
<jimlestat> y al final siempre me da el error
<tecno> firebird esperame ya te doy link
<jimlestat> este es el error E: adobe-flashplugin: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 2
<tecno> firebird aqui tenes el link de la web oficial mira
<tecno> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/#button
<tecno> jim pero paquete aptitude lo tenes instalado?
<Firebird1> es para windows?
<Firebird1> yo uso Ubuntu 11.04
<tecno> no tenes windows firebird?
<tecno> yo tengo particionado el disco y tengo windows y ubuntu
<Firebird1> yo solo ubuntu
<tecno> hacete una virtual
<jimlestat> si tecno
<tecno> firebird haz una virtual con windows y pones ese programa nunca falla lo uso siempre
<Firebird1> estoy desde una live cd,y necesito que sea desde el boot para recuperar el sistema
<Firebird1> y ademas no tengo windows,solo ubuntu
<tecno> firebird osea q no tenes sistema en estos moemntos q le paso a tu sistema?
<Firebird1> correcto,tengo el disco encriptado hace 8 meses y estoy intententando salvarlo,pero no hay caso
<tecno> que el apso a tu disco tiene sectores defectuosos te esta fallando??
<Firebird1> no,resulta que lo encripte y de un dia para el otro el sistema no inicia y reinstale como 4 veces y queda el sistema con el mouse quieto y sin cargar nada en el entorno grafico,pongo consola le doy startx y nada salta error con los drivers de video
<cyberplop> alo alguien sabe como configurar un multitouch en ubuntu 12.04
<tecno> firebird y para que encryptastes el disco y en q formato de encryptacion lo pusistes
<Firebird1> lo encripte por que me daba la posibilidad y en formato de encriptacion comun de Ubuntu 11.04 que me arrepiento para toda la vida
<Firebird1> intente desencriptar el disco pero no hay caso,
<tecno> y te deja acceder a los datos del disco?
<jose3> Acabo de instalar en limpio el 12.04 y he notado que el dash no reacciona a la primera. tengo que repetir con el puntero para que aparezca. Os ha pasado algo así?
<Firebird1> tecno,no me deja acceder a los datos del disco ,por eso quiero acceder desde Knoppix
<Firebird1> me dice que no tengo permisos necesarios para activar
<tecno> firebird y poruqe no haces algo facil
<tecno> puedes ir a un cyber y aya con un widnwos instalar el knopix en una usb con el programa q te pase
<Firebird1> para leer el disco,me dijieron que se necesita una paserprhase de 16 digitos ,que no la tengo y bueno si tengo que borrar todo lo hago ,pero esto ya hace 8 meses que estoy
<tecno> pues firebird creo tenerte la solucion pero se te borrara todo y no podras recuperarlo
<Firebird1> decime haber
<cyberplop> Firebird1: haber... tienes un disco duro encryptado?
<Firebird1> si
<cyberplop> Firebird1: y quieres acceder a el
<tecno> firebird mi solucion seria formato a bajo nivel
<cyberplop> Firebird1: y no tienes la contrase;a?
<Firebird1> correcto
<Firebird1> si tengo la contraseña
<Firebird1> al que me ayude le pago un asado,por que estoy hace 8 meses con esto
<tecno> pues firebird si tenes la contraeña y ni aun asi te deja acceder pues un formato a bajo nivel creo q seria la solucion
<Firebird1> pero si formateo el disco se borran todos los datos,no es asi?
<tecno> si se borrara todo y sin recuperacion
<cyberplop> Firebird1:  y en que sistema de encritacion tienes? es decir tar.gz o es una encrptacion de usuario que sistema utlizaste?
<tecno> pero recuperas tu disco en estado de fabrica y funcionando 100% correcto
<cyberplop> tecno: no es nesecario formatiar
<Firebird1> use el sistema de encriptacion que da el Ubuntu 11.04
<cyberplop> hahah!!
<cyberplop> Firebird1: mmm greve, y es un discoduro externo o rigido?
<cyberplop> auque teoricamente los dos son rigidos
<Firebird1> y si,si no me queda otra,lo unico que me queda es  formatear y hacer de cuenta que los archivos nunca existieron
<Firebird1> es un disco rigido
<Firebird1> y no esta la /home en particion aparte si no seria muy facil acceder ,reinstalando
<tecno> pues firebird un formato a bajo nivel no queda de otra
<Firebird1> ese fue el error mas grande que cometi,encriptar la particion y no separar la /home aparte
<cyberplop> Firebird1: ok breve, puedes hacer creerle al a ubuntu, que esa es tu carpta personal. le pones la contrase;a y guala!!! obtienes todos los datos
<tecno> firebird y haz intentado acceder al nautilus como usuario root  aver si te deja entrar
<Firebird1> si no me deja
<Firebird1> su nautilus y nada
<Firebird1> me dice no tienes los permisos necesarios para poder acceder
<tecno> ambiale de contraeña a tu usuario
<cyberplop> hazel un chmod
<Firebird1> por eso queria de ultima probar el Knoppix que es un sistema de recuperacion de datos
<Firebird1> como hago un chmod?
<tecno> sudo chmod a+x /home
<tecno> te vaz a la raiz del sistema primero
<tecno> cd /
<tecno> y cuando estes en la raiz desde la terminal le decis: sudo chmod a+x /home
<cyberplop> tecno: y un chwon tambien
<Firebird1> listo y ahora?
<tecno> ahora inetnta ingresar
<Firebird1> con nautilus no me deja
<Firebird1> para que es chwon?
<cyberplop> cambia los perimos y los duenos de las carpetas
<tecno> firebird creo saber q pasa tu estas en un livecd la unica forma q te deje ingresar a esos datos tiene q ser desde el sistema mismo
<tecno> osea me explico
<Firebird1> correcto,pero en el sistema no inicia
<tecno> se daño el cargador de arranque?
<cyberplop> Firebird1: como asi que no arranca?
<Firebird1> primero me dice que nautilus no pudo crear las carpetas personales y despues me dice que hay error en unity
<Firebird1> y queda la pantalla sin nada y el mouse quieto
<Firebird1> estoy jodido chabal
<cyberplop> en ese moneto aprieta CRTL+ALT+1
<cyberplop> dire CRTL+ALT+F1
<cyberplop> te saldara una consola
<Firebird1> si
<cyberplop> escribe el usuario y la contrase;a
<Firebird1> le doy startx y nada
<tecno> no mira
<Firebird1> me tira errores con la ATI
<tecno> entra a la consola
<tecno> en la consola digitas tu usuario y contraseña
<Firebird1> si
<tecno> despues te logeas como root
<Firebird1> en live o en el sistema?
<cyberplop> es decir escibes sudo -s
<cyberplop> en el sistema
<tecno> y pues la otra seria q tengas otro disco e intentar hacer un copiado de archivos desde la consola de tu sistema es la unica solucion q le veo
<Firebird1> sino tambien sudo su
<tecno> creo q la solucion q yo te estoy dando puede funcionar
<tecno> ya q estarias haciendo un copiado desde el propio sistema tuyo
<cyberplop> tecno: no sep...
<tecno> esa solucion debe de dar cyberplop
<Firebird1> no saben si las ATI funcionan bien con Opensuse 12.1 o fedora 16?
<tecno> por q estaria haciendo un copiado en el mismo sistema q el instalo q le hizo la encryptacion asi q tiene privilegios para hacer un copiado a otro disco
<tecno> firebird si formateas el sistema q te encrypto el disco y montas otro sistema te jodes chabal
<cyberplop> Firebird1: hace mucho que no veo opensuse o fedora y es mejor que resuelvas de un problema
<Firebird1> por eso ,la ultima seria borrar ubuntu que nunca me gusto y instalar opensuse o fedora
<tecno> ando loco esperando la version dvd de ubuntu 12.04
<tecno> y por que no et gusta ubuntu?
<cyberplop> Firebird1: si esta todo en una misma paricion no haces nada solo vas a eliminar los archivos
<Firebird1> ubuntu siempre me parecio tan facil que me resulto dificil,las otras distros son mas configurables
<tecno> pues firebird no se ubuntu es bueno
<tecno> yo le pongo gnome3 y gnome shell y me queda igual al fedora y eso
<Firebird1> la que me gusto es linux mint con gnome 3 y opensuse con gnome 3
<tecno> linux mint es una copia de ubuntu
<tecno> deberias bajarte ubuntu 12.04 q salio hoy y yo et indico como poner la interfaz del min la de cinnamon
<Firebird1> pero si instalo una le mando Opensuse con KDE que dicen que es lo mejor que hay
<tecno> kde no me gusta mucho la verdad
<Firebird1> una consulta chabones
<Firebird1> si por ejemplo estoy desde live cd y saco el cd y grabo con k3b un disco,me deja,o colapsa el sistema y pone todo negro?
<Firebird1> bueno volviendo a mi problema,como hago para bootear desde la USB
<Firebird1> usando Unetbootin o algo mas?
<Firebird1> la unica ayuda que tengo son ustedes
<tecno> firebird si sacas el cd creo q colapsa el sistema
<tecno> puedes probar aunque lo mas seguro es q colapse el sistema
<Firebird1> si ya lo intente ,ja
<Colo_ar> si podes grabar un cd sos un genio
<tecno> firebird mejor formatea ese disco a bajo nivel e instala una distro y ya deje ese problema atras
<Firebird1> se me borran todos los datos,verdad?
<tecno> si se te borrara todo
<tecno> pero yo prefiero teenr un disco funcionando a teenrlo archivado hay de por vida llevas 8 meses asi
<Firebird1> creo que me voy a calentar y formatear todo hacer de cuenta que nunca existieron los datos
<tecno> tenes informacion muy importante??
<Firebird1> naa,la verdad la mayoria es conseguible,discografias de musica,pron y mas pron,pero algo es personal
<tecno> si la verdad no tenes informacion importante entonces formato a bajo nivel y ya
<Firebird1> creo que de 160gb ,1gb son fotos de familia y datos que no me acuerdo
<tecno> pues mira
<tecno> si podes conseguirte un disco externo prestado o algo hay solucion
<tecno> inetnatr copia rlso archivos como he dicho
<Firebird1> disco externo usb ? o rigido?
<Firebird1> ademas tiene que ser de 160,no?
<tecno> no tiene q ser de 160gb necesariamente
<tecno> a ver de las 160gb cuantas gb teens ocupadas ??
<Firebird1> estaba el disco lleno,solo tenia 4gb disponible,
<Firebird1> puede ser por eso que se cago,no?
<tecno> pues necesitas un disco cualquiera q tenga 160gb disponibles para copiar todo eso
<Firebird1> todos mis amigos se les rompio el rigido por tenerlo cargado al tope
<Firebird1> pero como copiarlo si no me deja acceder a la home?
<tecno> la verdad yo tengo uno de 250gb y solo le queda 10gb disponibles y nunca me ha ponido problema y tengo otro de 1tb q tiene 500gb llenas y tampoco me pone problema eso no tiene nada q ver
<tecno> firebird mira priemro q todo dime el sistema q tienes hay ese ubuntu 11.04 q no te inicia fue con ese q encryptastes el disco?
<Firebird1> un dia me dijo un guru ,que siempre hay que tener un15% del disco vacio asi anda rapido por que sino los sectores muy cargados dañan mas rapidamente al disco podiendo quedar inservible
<cyberplop> uhy tiene problemas el gwibber
<Firebird1> si el que esta encriptado es el disco ese y estoy hace como 8 meses desde una live cd
<tecno> pues firebird vuelvo y lo repito tengo uno d emsi discos de 250gb con solo 10 gb libres y lleva dos años asi y nunca me ha jodido
<tecno> pues firebird mira
<tecno> conseguite un disco prestado
<Firebird1> ya me estoy hartando de instalar cada dia lo mismo y al otro dia se borra,mis amigos se rien ,me dicen "vos sos tecnico en pc?"
<tecno> y te indico como podemos copiar los archivos
<tecno> y tus amigos me imagino usan windows?
<chepecarlos> Tengo problemas para instalar ubuntu 12.04
<tecno> chepecarlos q problema tienes?
<chepecarlos> desde una USB
<Firebird1> si usan windows
<chepecarlos> inicia y me pide un usuario y contraseña
<Firebird1> me dicen que linux es "trucho" por ser gratis,y yo les explico que nada que ver
<tecno> despues de instalado te pide un usuario y contraseña?
<chepecarlos> tecno, antes de instalar
<tecno> es algo raro chepecarlos tengo una usb aqui y no me pide usuario ni contraseña
<tecno> con q programa lo instalastes en la usb?
<tecno> firebird tenes msn?
<chepecarlos> tecno, unetotin
<chepecarlos> unetbootin
<chepecarlos> descarge la iso desde torrent de la pagina de ubuntu
<jimlestat> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list && sudo sh -c "echo 'deb Index of /getdeb/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/getdeb.list"  tengo problemas
<jimlestat> que puedo hacer
<Firebird1> si tengo tecno
<tecno> chepecarlos cuando booteas le das a la opcion q dice default en la ventana del unetbootin
<chepecarlos> ya probe todas
<chepecarlos> por defecto, instalar
<tecno> pues chepecarlos la verdad no se q estara pasando epro yo ya probe el ubuntu en una usb y no me pide contraseña
<chepecarlos> :(
<tecno> chepecarlos y ya intentastes vovler a instalar el sistema en la usb de nuevo a ver
<chepecarlos> tecno, creo que probare con la aplicacion de ubuntu
<chepecarlos> llevo 3 intentos
<tecno> si prueba con la aplicacion de ubutnu si tienes problemas vienes aqui y vemos la solucion
<Firebird1> la de ubuntu no me carga la .iso
<tecno> firebird si te podes conseguir un disco prestado o algo podremso probar copiar lso archivos
<Firebird1> veo,pero creo que sera dificil conseguir uno de 160gb libre,mis amigos no tienen plata,son buena gente ,pero tanto no tienen
<tecno> es q mira mi idea es
<tecno> desde la consola del sistema q tenes malo
<tecno> logeado como root debe dejarte acceder a lso archivos pero como no tenes interfaz no los podes evr entonces tocaria verlos desde la consola
<Firebird1> sos de Argentina,tecno?
<tecno> mi idea es q te consigas otro disco lo coenctas y logeado como root desde sl sistema malo darle cp /dev/sda /dev/sdb y asi ya copia todo
<tecno> no soy de argentina voz si?
<Firebird1> si,de buenos aires,vos?
<cyberplop> tecno y Firebird1 eso va para #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<tecno> de colombia
<tecno> firebird pues conseguite el disco y te doy solucion
<Colo_ar> Firebird1: el sabado esta flisol, ahi te pueden instalar el O.S
<tecno> el sabado tambein hay flisol en mi ciudad y yo soy instructor de instalacion :)
<Firebird1> tenes razon,ademas el lugar en Bernal me queda a 4 cuadras de mi casa
<Firebird1> yo se instalar todo eso ,pero la cosa seria desencriptar el disco duro,despues me lo borran y dicen "Uhy"
<cyberplop> Firebird1:  te puedo hacegurar que en el Fisol te pueden ayudar a descriptar eso :)
<Firebird1> posta??
<Firebird1> voy corriendo
<tecno> si en el flisol te pueden ayudar a desencryptar eso te dan solucion de seguro
<Firebird1> les digo "hace un año que tengo el disco encriptado,y me dicen venga tio"
<cyberplop> Firebird1: es que desde aqui es muy complicado... creeme
<Firebird1> si ya lo se,pero la unica que me queda a mi ahora,es bootear Knoppix desde USB,pero no me deja,hay me pueden ayudar?
<Firebird1> digo vos,sabes algo al respecto,si es mejor FAT16 o FAT32?
<cyberplop> Firebird1:  no sep como se maneja knoppix
<xangua> mmm no recibo notificación para actualizar a pangolin en lucid D:
<Firebird1> Knoppix es igual a un Debian
<cyberplop> xangua: mandale un sudo apt-get upgrade
<Firebird1> ,pero digo desde Ubuntu hacer una distro booteable,sabes?
<cyberplop> Firebird1: creeme que lo que te diga puedo estar errando
<Firebird1> decime
<cyberplop> Firebird1: quieres crear una diestro o quieres crear un disco booteable?
<xangua> debería de cambiar a los servidores principales para que me aparezca disponible la actualización a pangolin desde lucid¿
<tecno> si necesitas los srvidores oficiales y te dara la actualizacion
<cyberplop> xangua: posiblemente
<Firebird1> un disco booteable
<cyberplop> Firebird1: incio > Creador de discos de incio  Le das el iso que quieres y le das la usb/cd que quieres :)
<cyberplop> algien sabe por que pasa esto $ gwibber
<cyberplop> Se alcanzó el tiempo de expiración
<cyberplop> ??????????????
<Firebird1> cyberflop: no me deja seleccionar la iso de opensuse,ni de knoppix
<xangua> (20:36:47) cyberplop: Firebird1: incio > Creador de discos de incio  Le das el iso que - esa herramienta es solo para ubuntu, usa Unetbootin para crear una iso booteable de cualquier otra distro linux - sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cyberplop> xangua: tambein
<Firebird1> si tengo unetbootin
<Firebird1> y graba bien
<tecno> pero firebird tiene probelmas al bootear knopix con el unetbootin
<Firebird1> pero a la hora de bootear no bootea
<tecno> firebird inetnta bootear knopix ocn la herrameinta d eubutnu con el creador de discos
<Firebird1> con esa no me deja cargar la .iso
<tecno> estas jodido por todos lados chabal :/
<Firebird1> para que sea booteable tiene que ser FAT32? o puede ser FAT16?
<tecno> recomendable fat32 q es el universal actualemnte y es mas rapido
<SXU1> hola buenas disculpen ando tratando de bajar un video por veoh
<SXU1> trate de instalar el a tube catcher y video total pero no me funciona
<SXU1> osea el wine no me los lee correctamente
<tecno> queres bajar un video de youtube?
<SXU1> ahi alguna forma de solucionar esto
<Firebird1> usa una pagina para bajar videos ,nunca me fallaron
<SXU1> o algun programa similar para linux
<SXU1> no
<SXU1> un video de veoh
<tecno> bajalo con jdownloader
<SXU1> nel
<SXU1> no se puede
<SXU1> tampoco
<SXU1> ya lo intente
<SXU1> no lo agarra
<tecno> pues hay si no se q otra solucion darte
<Firebird1> minitube?
<SXU1> pero
<xangua> SXU1: puedes usar uno de las decenas de complementos para firefox: flashgot, download helper, etc
<SXU1> amm ese es para ver videos de youtube que no
<Firebird1> probaste minitube?
<Firebird1> sirve para otros creo
<SXU1> jaja nel pero osea ese que no solo es para ver videos en youtube
<cyberplop> ajjajaj en ubuntu 12.04 ya tiene sportado tres dedos
<cyberplop> porfin!!!!
<SXU1> jaja
<Firebird1> como?!?!?!
<tecno> cyberplop q diferencia hay entre la version cd y dvd?
<SXU1> ohh xangua se pueden bajar videos directo de firefox?
<cyberplop> tecno: mmmm creo que es que el dvd tiene el live y el cd, nop
<tecno> si tiene el live y el cd y creo q tiene mas palicaciones y todo el paquete de idiomas eso tiene
<tecno> me quiero bajar el dvd por q trae mas aplicaciones
<Firebird1> busca los complementos SXU1:de firefox
<SXU1> simon de hecho ahi me ando checando
<SXU1> bueno me tengo que retirar
<SXU1> gracias gente por su ayuda
<SXU1> probare con los complementos de firefox
<SXU1> haber si asi lo puedo bajar
<Firebird1> oka
<Firebird1> tecno:
<tecno> dime
<Firebird1> la unica que me queda es formatear en fat16 grabar Knoppix 6.7.1 y intentar salvar el sistema
<Firebird1> y hay si ,decirle adios al sistema por que voy a formatear ,voy a pensarlo de esta manera
<GridCube> Firebird1, que pasó¿
<tecno> firebird es mejor fat32
<Firebird1> si pude estar 8 meses sin esos datos ,y sigo vivo ,esto ya me dio muchos problemas y no da para mas asi que tengo que hacer de cuenta que esos datos nunca existieron ,y que la mayoria es "conseguible"
<tecno> firebird peo es mejor fat32
<tecno> booteable de fat32 es mejor
<Firebird1> ya formatee en fat16
<Firebird1> en fat32 no bootea,me queda probar
<tecno> y peus si no puedes rcuperar esos datos ni con el knopix pues formato a bajo nivel y dejamos de joder
<Firebird1> claro man
<tecno> en fat32 si bootea ami me bootea nromal en fat32
<Firebird1> explicame como haces
<Firebird1> por hay un paso me lo salteo,pero no creo
<Firebird1> explicame una cosa,quiero tener windows 7 y linux a la vez
<Firebird1> primero me recomendas que instale windows,o que haga 2 particiones en FAT32 y 3 en EXT4 o reiferFS?
<GridCube> Firebird1, tenes algun problema con ntfs?
<GridCube> O_o
<Firebird1> ah digo NTFS,:D
<Firebird1> con esto del usb me confundo
<Firebird1> pero hago asi entonces?
<GridCube> Firebird1, si es un pendrive podes formatearlo en ntfs sin problemas
<Firebird1> en NTFS,me bootea???
<GridCube> porque no
<GridCube> todo es posible
<GridCube> hace una particion boot en todo caso
<Firebird1> no hay que modificar nada
<GridCube> en el pendrive
<Firebird1> yo decia para tener windows y linux en el disco rigido
<GridCube> Firebird1, si queres un sistema dual tenes que tener minimo tres particiones
<GridCube> una ntfs para vindous, una ext para linux y una swap
<tecno> firebird
<tecno> si queres tener dos sistemas
<tecno> priemro q todo hace dos particiones
<tecno> despues debes instalar windows primero q todo
<GridCube> a mi en particular me gusta tener una particion dedicada a los datos y dos dedicadas a los sistemas operativos, y luego swap
<Firebird1> osea 2 logicas y 3 de la otra?
<tecno> 2 primarias
<GridCube> da igual
<GridCube> da igual
<tecno> es mejro q las pongas primarias
<tecno> no es igual O.o
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> si es
<cyberplop> ahah tiene muchos errores ubuntu 12.04
<tecno> las primarias son los cilindros de mas velocidad el sistema correra mejor sobre una primaria q sobr euna logica
<GridCube> tecno, da igual
<tecno> ok segui con esa idea entonces
<Firebird1> yo decia 2 NTFS para Windows y 3 para linux ,la /raiz,la /home y la swap
<GridCube> Firebird1, si
<GridCube> eso deberia funcionar sin problemas
<tecno> fire bird haz dos particiones para windows el c y el d en ntfs
<cyberplop> algien conose una aplicacion para limpar el pc... y quitarle todo el mugre/polvo que tiene?
<GridCube> O_o
<tecno> y despeus dejas una solo particion para linux en el instalador ya despues vaz creando las otras particiones no hay problema
<Firebird1> si,un cepillo
<xangua> un trapo seco¿
<cyberplop> ajajjajajja
<GridCube> Firebird1, de echo yo uso una particion principal para datos en ntfs que usan ambos vindous y linux
<tecno> una brocha
<cyberplop> pero interagda a ubuntu!
<GridCube> O_O
<Colo_ar> cyerplop: bleachbit?
<Firebird1> como es eso GRidcube?
<Firebird1> lee mejor el disco si tengo el win2 en C,y datos en D,las 2 en NTFS?
<cyberplop> Colo_ar: mmmm creo que la voya ainventar
<Colo_ar> cyberplop: ¿?
<GridCube> pues tengo asi [ext4-linux / ][ntfs - windows base][ntfs - data compartida][ext - linux /home ][swap] Firebird1
<Firebird1> asi digo yo
<Firebird1> osea 2 para win y 3 para linux
<tecno> ya estoy bajando ubuntu 12.04 version dvd
<cyberplop> Firebird1: yo tengo ext4 / de 20gb y ext4 en /home de 750gb y swap 4 gb
<Firebird1> yo decia separar la home aparte para instalar despues otra distro si quiero y dejar los datos intactos
<cyberplop> si puedes
<Firebird1> ext4 es el sistema de archivos nada que ver con el punto de montaje
<cyberplop> Firebird1: puedes instalar otra diestro, pero le tienes que dar el mismo usuario y constrase;a
<Firebird1> si esta la /home en la misma que el sistema
<Firebird1> pero a lo que voy es que si tengo la /home separada instalo cualquier distro con otra contraseña
<cyberplop> Firebird1: una cosa es el sistema de archivos y otra cosa son las particiones del disco duro
<Firebird1> igual siempre voy a instalar con la misma contraseña y despues la cambio ,no hay problemas?
<cyberplop> Firebird1: son diferentes
<Firebird1> lo que te decia
<cyberplop> Firebird1: la verdad no te sabria decir, pero se supone que no tendrias problemas
<cyberplop> Firebird1: las contrase;as se guardan en la cartea /etc creo
<Firebird1> lo que veo es que en windows tenia virus pero no tenia ningun problema
<Firebird1> para linux siempre voy a hacer algo y tengo que hacer un curso
<cyberplop> Firebird1: para mi windows es el problema
<cyberplop> Firebird1: la idea de linux es que sea funcional
<Firebird1> funcional sin juegos ni programas iguales
<Colo_ar> en linux no necesitas juegos
<Colo_ar> te mantiene entretenido siempre
<Firebird1> si tenes una placa de video ATI 6750 HD ,es como usarla al 1%
<cyberplop> Firebird1: eso es un gran mentira tiene muchismos juegos!!!
<cyberplop> Firebird1: otra cosa es que realmente tienes que comprarlos
<Firebird1> si tiene muchos,el Tetris,el Backgamon,el gusanito,miles asi
<cyberplop> Firebird1: te muesto?? esta 0 a.C
<Firebird1> como?!
<cyberplop> Firebird1: mira http://www.lgdb.org/
<cyberplop> Firebird1: son juegos nativos para linux muchos de esos son libres
<Firebird1> que buenos graficos,me hace acordar cuando tenia la Pentium2 y Windows 98
<Deckon> lol
<Firebird1> na de enserio,ahora que liberaron el codigo del DOOM3,va a mejorar
<tecno> bajando ubutnu 12.04 version dvd :D
<Firebird1> josha
<cyberplop> tecno: y que tal?
<Firebird1> yo me voy retirar asi reinstalo una distro
<cyberplop> Firebird1: alguna vez as juagdo OpenArena ?
<tecno> cyberplop apenas ando bajandolo
<tecno> ajjaa
<cyberplop> que hermoso!!!
<Firebird1> nunca me andubo la acceleracion 3D en Linux
<tecno> lo encontre en el espejo de australia
<cyberplop> ahaha
<cyberplop> tecno: severo!!
<Firebird1> ni siquiera el Compiz
<cyberplop> tecno:  y alistandote para el fisol?
<tecno> cyberplop si keres la dvd andate a alternative downloads en el servidor de australia eta el dvd montado ya
<tecno> cyberplop si el sabado hay flisol en mi ciudad y yo soy instructor de instalacion
<cyberplop> tecno: ...hoohohho!!
<cyberplop> tecno: genial!!
<tecno> si me da mucho gusto todos los años he ayudado en eso
<chepecarlos> tecno,  hola soy el que no le funciono la usb-live
<tecno> hola chepe
<Firebird1> yo tambien
<cyberplop> chepecarlos: hola!!
<Firebird1> somos 2 chepe
<tecno> chpecarlso seguis cone l problema del usuario y contraseña
<Firebird1> voy a instalar Opensuse 12.1 o Fedora 16,y de mientras instala hago chipas.que me recomiendan opensuse o fedora,cual es mas seguro?
<tecno> te recomiendo arch linux
<chepecarlos> si
<Firebird1> si pero instalar es mas jodido
<Colo_ar> si
<Firebird1> junto con Gentoo son los mas dificiles
<tecno> chepecarlos y tu queires instaalr ubuntu 12.04 en tu pc?
<chepecarlos> alguien saber la contraseña por defecto del live-cd
<Firebird1> root y toor
<tecno> chepecarlso es q es algo raro los live cd no vienen con contraseña :/
<tecno> root y toor sond e backtrack
<tecno> en ubutnu no hay contraseñas
<Firebird1> ah cierto
<Deckon> opensuse o fedora, cual es mas seguro?....es para un server?
<Firebird1> na,es para mi
<Deckon> entonces cualquiera
<chepecarlos> es algo raro
<cyberplop> tan miedoso instlen OPenBSD
<tecno> deckon para un server decis
<Firebird1> tendria que probar las 2 y ver la que mejor me anda y mas me gusta
<Deckon> tecno: que?
<tecno> para un server te recomiendo la distro red hat
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<cyberplop> tecno: yo tengo dos vps ambas en ubuntu
<tecno> y para q esas vps?
<Firebird1> para server recomiendo cent os
<cyberplop> tecno: servicios web
<tecno> centos es la version copia de red hat epro gratis
<Firebird1> que es red hat pero libre
<tecno> el mejro para servidor es red hat aunque es pago
<cyberplop> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Firebird1> osea es lo mismo cent os
<Deckon> es lo mismo
<tecno> cyberplop y etens pagina web?
<chepecarlos> creen que root y toor sea la contraseña de ubuntu
<cyberplop> tecno: sip
<cyberplop> chepecarlos: como estas accediedo al root?
<Firebird1> no puedo conseguir un buen reproductor de musica en linux que me guste
<fmonroy> Firebird1 prueba Deadbeef
<tecno> el problema de chepecarlos es q tiene un livecd en una usb el livecd es de ubuntu 12.04 y le esta piediendo contraseña eso no es normal lso livecd de ubuntu no traen contraseña
<fmonroy> es buenisímo
<Deckon> como que buscas Firebird1 ?
<Firebird1> ya probe amaroK ,Clementine,y algunos mas ,pero tengo problemas al reproducir un archivo y que lo reprodusca cuando hago doble click
<Deckon> que formato es ese archivo?
<tecno> firebird el banshee ya lo probastes?
<cyberplop> Firebird1: instala vlc e instla los codecs
<fmonroy> Firebird1 prueba Deadbeef
<Firebird1> el banshee el que menos me gusta
<tecno> yo ando con el banshee y el q trae ubuntu 12.04 por defecto
<Firebird1> quiero algo parecido al Winamp
<fmonroy> xmms
<cyberplop> tecno: no trae banshee por defecto es rym...
<Firebird1> Ritminbox me acostumbre
<tecno> si ya se q rym lee bien lo q dije u.u
<fmonroy> Buen reproductor desde consola MOC
<cyberplop> Firebird1:como dice fmonroy xmms es cuasi igua que wimap
<Colo_ar> moc
<tecno> pero lo amlo es q ubuntu no me reconoce el 5.1 :/
<tecno> y me toca andar con sonido emulado
<tecno> y necesito q me coja el 5.1 :/
<Deckon> tecno: revisa alsamixer
<tecno> deckon en las opciones ya configure todo
<Firebird1> otra consulta que esta
<cyberplop> tecno: has la prueba de sonido...
<cyberplop> Firebird1: dime
<Firebird1> puedo hacer andar bien el Guitar Rig 5 en Linux?
<tecno> mira me voy a opciones de audio ye so y el ubuntu me reconcoe la tarjeta como si solo fuera de 2 canales cuando la tarjeta tiene sonido de 5.1 en windows si me lo coje bien
<Deckon> tecno: alsamixer
<tecno> osea en ubuntu no me da ni la opcion de poenr 5.1
<cyberplop> Firebird1: que es Guitar Rig 5
<tecno> en el alsamixer tampoco me da :/
<tecno> es q el controlador solo me coje dos canales no me coje los 5.1
<xangua> no puedo actualizar de lucid a pangolin, en el gestor de actualizaciones si cambio las actualizaciones a las releases normales recibo la notificación de 10.10, pero si cambio a actualizar solo LTS no recibo notificación de que esté disponible panglon :(
<tecno> necesito un controaldor q me coja los 5.1 en esta tarjeta
<Deckon> ya viste si alsamixer te deja elegir tu tarjeta tecno
<Firebird1> Guitar Rig 5 y Amplitube son programas para tocar la guitarra y tener efectos,distorciones
<tecno> si deckon ya todo eso lo he probado
<tecno> es q mi tarjeta es la q esta funcionando por q la inetrna se daño
<cyberplop> xangua: mira http://omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-10-04-12-04-upgrade-how-well-does-it-go/
<tecno> osea solo hay una tarjeta de audio en mi pc nada mas
<Firebird1> me dijieron GuitarRix en linx pero no me gusto nada,es muy simple y la interfaz grafica no me gusta nada
<xangua> cyberplop: ahí no viene ninguna instrucción o consejo
<tecno> deckon te digo el chip de mi tarjeta??
<cyberplop> Firebird1: existe programas muy paricidos a los qu tu nesecitas e incluso son mejores. que en el comencialmente estan como maya
<Firebird1> me parece muy plastica y yo que soy musico profesional me doy cuenta
<cyberplop> cyberplop: tengo amigos que han sacados cd's solo hecho en programas libres y conosco emisoras que ulizan sol;o software libre
<Firebird1> lo mas parecido a amplificadores que encontre es Guitar Rig 5
<Deckon> tecno: a ver
<Firebird1> las otras son muy "digitales"
<Firebird1> el Guitar Rig 5 ,emula perfecto el Vox Ac30,el que mas me gusta
<chepecarlos> tecno,  e descargado otra iso
<chepecarlos> a ver si logro algo
<tecno> la tarjeta es una encore 5.1 el chip es enm232-6via
<tecno> he buscado en inetrnet y no soy el unico conese problema a todo el mundo no le coje los 5.1 bien :/
<cyberplop> Firebird1: guitar pro esta paralinux
<Firebird1> Guitar Pro nada que ver ,es para leer partituras,yo digo para efectos
<cyberplop> Firebird1: mira solo digo lo que he visto yo no soy musico. Soy programador y artista platico
<cyberplop> *plastico
<Firebird1> mucha gente usa Mac para editar discos profesionales,diria el 99%
<tecno> deckon si tenes alguna solucion por favor para esa tarjeta?
<Firebird1> yo soy "artista metal"
<tecno> y yo soy michael jackson
<Colo_ar> juaaa
<Firebird1> ;D
<Firebird1> :D
<cyberplop> Firebird1:  80% de hollywood utliza linux para sacar sus peliculas
<Firebird1> :P decime que programas
<Firebird1> el Avid corre en linux?
<Deckon> tecno: pues no, parece que en efecto no esta bien soportada esa tarjeta
<tecno> q mala onda deckon y las soundblaster si estan bein soportadas por alsa??
<Deckon> si, yo tengo un amigo que tiene una soundblaster y la a hecho funcionar en linux..supongo tambien dependa del modelo
<cyberplop> Firebird1: jajaja ahy muchismios software de pago, que ni conosces. Como lightsworks que funciona solo en redhat y cuesa casi 12 mil dolares una sola licencia
<cyberplop> y no lo puedes piratiar por que solo lo vende para redhat
<Firebird1> lo que se es que ProTools ahora corre en linux
<edgardoweb> buenas
<cyberplop> edgardoweb: hola!
<edgardoweb> como estan por aqui
<edgardoweb> saludos cyberplop
<Deckon> tecno: http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<Firebird1> yo voy a ir llendo a instalar mi distro
<edgardoweb> Firebird1,
<edgardoweb> por cierto sabes de Firebird Firebird1 ?
<Firebird1> si
<tecno> desckon esos son los modelos q soporta cierto
<tecno> pero es q yo voy a comprar una soundblaster sencillita esas son profesionales
<Firebird1> de la guitarra?
<Deckon> tecno: si, ese es el proyecto que se encarga de hacer funcionar creative en linux
<edgardoweb> sabes que instale el Firebird 2.5 pero no me quiere conectar la BD .Mdf Firebird1
<tecno> pero es q esas tarjetas son profesionales tengo q evr si la q yo kiero comprar me la soporta bien
<Deckon> claro, elige un modelo y realisa una busqueda por informacion del modelo+linux
<tecno> amigos denme sus msn hay para manteenr en contacto :)
<Deckon> yo hace años que no lo uso
<debsan> tecno, no usan msn
<edgardoweb> Firebird1, podrias ayudarme?
<Firebird1> si decime
<tecno> entonces todos ustedes se mantienen aqui en este irc?
<edgardoweb> o por jabber
<cyberplop> tecno: yo de ves encuando
<Firebird1> el mio es personal,pero pronto voy a hacer uno publico,pasame el tuyo asi despues te agrego
<tecno> deckon entonces q cliente de mensajeria usas tu?
<Deckon> haganlo por privado para que no tengan problemas de spam o seguridad
<Deckon> tecno: de mensajeria uso gmail
<Firebird1> pasame el tuyo tecno:
<tecno> lo puedo poner en publico o me joderan por spam o algo?
<Deckon> mejor haslo por privado
<tecno> oiga una pregunta alguna de aqui tiene un android??
<Deckon> sep
<cyberplop> maldito emphaty!!
<Firebird1> bueno los dejo man,un gusto ah sido
<tecno> bueno señores busnas ncoehs nos vemos en un rato ire a formatear y comer
<tecno> hasta luego
<cyberplop> chilicuil: !!!
<cyberplop> respondieron!!!
<chilicuil> oi cyberplop =)
<cyberplop> chilicuil: pero la respuesta no es muy buena
<chilicuil> lo se cyberplop, y.., bueno, es una lastima que no soporten otra cosa que no sea aws
<chilicuil> =(
<cyberplop> chilicuil: es triste
<chilicuil> sip, me sorprendio que quieran portar juju a go, que estaran pensando o-o?
<chilicuil> nota.. que...
<chilicuil> Go.ku!!!
<fmonroy> No sé, pero Unity no termina de calar.
<fmonroy> en los usuarios
<chilicuil> unity rocks, cuando funciona xD
<cyberplop> fmonroy: que probelma tienes?
<fmonroy> no tengo problemas, no uso Unity uso XFCE
<fmonroy> sólo estoy viendo estadísticas y más y parece que la gente ama el fallback
<cyberplop> fmonroy: a mi me gusta unity... ejeje por que le estoy viendo el potencia desde el punto de vista del dise;o
<Deckon> es por que les falta madures a esos entornos, tanto gnome.shell como unity
<fmonroy> aja, es agradable para el nuevo usuario y para usuarios de Gnu Linux a nivel intermedio
<chilicuil> pero en unos años seran lo inn
<Deckon> eso o xfce  y cinnamon seguiran adquiriendo adeptos....
<cyberplop> Deckon: pero estoy comepltamente de acuerdo con vos!! falta madures en ciertos conceptos y ciertas parte del dise;o
<fmonroy> Lo malo o que esta adoleciendo el kernel linux se esta llenando de blobs
<cyberplop> Deckon: pero ahy...que cresca :)
<Deckon> siempre estan los kerneles libres...
<fmonroy> no siempre
<Deckon> como que no siempre?
<fmonroy> el kernel de ubuntu esta retocado con blobs
<fmonroy> al igual que el de fedora
<Deckon> siempre puedes instalar un vanilla
<fmonroy> y algunos preferimos ya usar el kernel linux-libre o migrar a hurd
<Deckon> migrar a hurd?...es broma?
<dzup> que es blobs?
<Deckon> esa cosa es mas verde que un limon
<fmonroy> algunos usuarios avanzados
<cyberplop> fmonroy: pero hurd lo esta haciendo desde hace 20 a;os y no han terminado
<Deckon> +
<fmonroy> aja xD
<Deckon> dzup: los blobs son modulos privados que integran al kernel
<fmonroy> por ello el proyecto linux-libre ha avanzado
<Deckon> dzup: mas info en gugle
<fmonroy> con esto no quiero decir que el kernel linux de ubuntu sea malo
<fmonroy> no se mal interprete
<fmonroy> lo que quiero llegar es que los nuevos entornos (Unity - Gnome 3)
<Deckon> de hecho si lo es XD
<Deckon> esta super atascado ese kernel
<fmonroy> te estan obligando como usuario a que usus FIRMWARE y otras bainas privativas
<Deckon> fmonroy: compilate un vanilla
<fmonroy> para la aceleración gráfica, cuando debería ser lo contrario
<cyberplop> fmonroy: pues nop sep
<fmonroy> si Deckon
<Deckon> o usa debian pero me parece que debian ya trae algunos blobs
<fmonroy> es solo info
<fmonroy> pues yo uso Debian
<fmonroy> Ubuntu lo testeo y para ayudar a amigos
<dzup> que diablos es blobs?
<Deckon> dzup: ya te respondi
<Deckon>   Deckon │ dzup: los blobs son modulos privados que integran al kernel
<dzup> oh
<dzup> en ese caso todos los linux son blobs de bsd
<Deckon> por que?
<dzup> porque traen muchas cositas en el kernel basado en
<dzup> la verdad ni se
<Deckon> pues no bsd es unix y linux es un unix-like
<Deckon> linux no es unix
<cyberplop> tengo una pregunta.... blobs que hacen??? o a que se dedica??
<Deckon> bsd si es unix
<dzup> unix-like
<fmonroy> Gnu linux no es unix
<fmonroy> bsd hay varios
<fmonroy> no hagamos ensalada de info
<Deckon> bsd si hay varios pero todos son unix
<cyberplop> :s
<dzup> sco unix si es unix, lo unico que los diferencia es una R circulada
<cyberplop> todos a utlizar mac
<Deckon> cyberplop: Deckon │   Deckon │ dzup: los blobs son modulos privados que integran al kernel
<cyberplop> !!!!
<fmonroy> xD
<cyberplop> ok
<dzup> ya tenia mucho k no venia a trolear el canal :p
<cyberplop> Deckon: fmonroy pues tulizemos mac es unix como tal y es BSD relamente darwin
<fmonroy> xD
<Deckon> yo uso mac pero prefiero linux
<Deckon> a mi no me molestan los blobs mientras funcionen
<fmonroy> he usado mac pero prefiero Gnu Linux
<fmonroy> aja no es que molesten los blobs
<cyberplop> fmonroy: Deckon si ven!! es mejor linux :P
<dzup> facebook me traia loco con eso de angrybirds que por cierto es como si jugara con phun hace años antes que saliera el juego
<fmonroy> es que su uso se fomenta en las distros y muchos ni lo saben
<dzup> !google phun
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<fmonroy> Linux libre http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre
<dzup> oralesssssss
<Deckon> bueno si tomamos que mas de la mitad de los usuarios de linux usa una distrofiendly y que la mayoria solo les interesa que funcione pues....los blobs salen sobrando
<fmonroy> Deckon tenés razón a eso me refiero
<Deckon> mañana m4v me va a decir hata de que me voy a morir XD
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<itxshell> por que son privativos los blobs?ç
<fmonroy> itxshell no hay código fuente
<Deckon> itxshell: son modulos privativos que van en el kernel, a esos se les denomina blobbs
<itxshell> gracias
<fmonroy> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux-libre
<cyberplop> fmonroy: no sep... otro tipo de cosas que realmete si me molestan pero eso no.. de linux
<fmonroy> aja, yo lo orientaba a que los nuevos entornos demandan mucho hardware
<cyberplop> fmonroy: me molesta que no me pueda conseguir novia ...
<fmonroy> xD
<dzup> xangua todavia no te mueres?
<dzup> xangua: saludos heh
<cyberplop> fmonroy: ahah si ves eso si me molesta!!!... linux en ese sentido es muy narcisita!
<fmonroy> xD usa XP
<cyberplop> ejjejeje
<fmonroy> lol ya te cache
<fmonroy> lol
<cyberplop> fmonroy: jajajajjajajaja!!!! ajjajajaj!!
<cyberplop> bueno hoy me he reido muchismo!!!
<fmonroy> bueno, les recomiendo que tengan cuidado al andar agregando repositorios por doquier
<cyberplop> fmonroy: por que lo dices?
<fmonroy> por que los usuarios de ubuntu se estan acostumbrando a eso
<fmonroy> y generalmente quien sabe lo que cuelguen por ahi, sólo por estar a la última en un paquete
<Deckon> +
<fmonroy> huy sudo add-apt-repository... eso es de valientes mis amigos
<cyberplop> presisamente via agreagar otro repositorio
<Deckon> no, yo no diria que de valientes, si no de gento que sabe lo que hace
<Deckon> y por desgracia en la mayoria de los casos no es asi
<fmonroy> a eso me refiero
<fmonroy> los repo oficiales basta y sobra
<fmonroy> incluso instalar un binario sin saber su procedencia puede ser fatal en la seguridad
<cyberplop> fmonroy: pero ahy aplicaciones como natural-scrilling y los drives de nivida que toca ponerlos
<fmonroy> aja pero son repos conocidos y testeados
<fmonroy> pero ultimamente veo repos de FULATINO-Gimp
<cyberplop> bueno eso sip...
<fmonroy> fulanito-game
<Deckon> +1
<cyberplop> fmonroy: hahah sip!!!
<Deckon> el modelo ppa se me hace muchisimo pero que el de aur de arch, almenos aur tiene sierto control
<cyberplop> eso si son peligrosos!!
<Deckon> *peor
<fmonroy> incluso hay gente que instala el wine y hasta de virus llenan al ubuntu
<fmonroy> xD
<cyberplop> fmonroy: eso me paso una ves a mi y decidi no volver a instalar wine
<fmonroy> xD
<fmonroy> si lo único bueno de win2 es la calculadora, pero calculadora tienes en Gnu Linux
<fmonroy> para que instalan el wine pex
<Deckon> los juegos XD
<fmonroy> ps2
<fmonroy> wii
<fmonroy> xbox3
<cyberplop> fmonroy: Deckon ni eso.... por que proximanete va asalir stream
<Deckon> rumores, eso se dice desde el 2009
<Deckon> hata que no haya un alpha yo no creo
<cyberplop> Deckon: ya es comprobado
<fmonroy> suficiente juego es instalar distros y probar que el grub se arruine
<fmonroy> xD
<fmonroy> y versela a palos iniciando tt1
<cyberplop> pues yo no juego... juegos
<cyberplop> para eso tengo a mi chica
<cyberplop> :P
<fmonroy> mejor ya no jueguen y prueben distros a morir xD
<fmonroy> van a parar locos pero algo nuevo aprenderán
<fmonroy> osea arruinar la distro estable que tienen
<chilicuil> cyberplop: ouch
<cyberplop> chilicuil: que paso?
<chilicuil> cyberplop: nada, tu comentario sobre los juegos
<cyberplop> ajjajaja
<cyberplop> chilicuil: pues aunque tengo wii prefiero jugar a "otras" cosas con mi chica
<chilicuil> cyberplop: ok, ya entendi, no tenias que repetirlo =_='
<fmonroy> a todo esto quienes estan ya con la 12.04 estable ¿quién dijo yo?
<cyberplop> fmonroy: yo!
<cyberplop> chilicuil: ok.... ajjajajja!!!
<chilicuil> yo estoy con quetzal
<Deckon> chilicuil: ya hay un alpha de quetzal?
<chilicuil> Deckon: mmm, no, solo lo dije en sentido.., no se en que sentido xD
<Deckon> ya
<cyberplop> pufff pero sige siendo una porqueria el utouch :S
<fmonroy> en la 12.04?
<cyberplop> fmonroy: sip
<fmonroy> y esta lenta como las beta?
<cyberplop> fmonroy: esa sido mi pelea
<cyberplop> fmonroy: estoy en la final
<fmonroy> si la final esta lenta como las beta?
<fmonroy> aun descargo la final...
<cyberplop> nop sep..... por que no probe la beta
<dzup> ow en taringa era fulltimeuser, hice unos comentarios de messi y baje a lamer, recien hace rato me suben a flamer lol
<cyberplop> dzup: ha?
<dzup> en taringa.net fui promovido a flamer hace unos minutos :p
<dzup> pero no entiendo cual es el borlote de messi/futbol que apenas uno dice algo y parece que hablan de dios, wtf?
<dzup> si todos sabemos que hay  mucho mejores jugadores que el
<dzup> eso no lo entiendo, si messi es producto de la tv :s
<cyberplop> dzup:  no veo futbol
<dzup> yo tampoco
<cyberplop> Casi 6 meses para que pusieran esto TapButton3 = 0  || ClickFinger3 = 0 y no tiene gestos :S
<cyberplop> tengo los dedos chuecos o es que no me funciona el scrolling
<jahmm> figurando
<cyberplop> jahmm: hola
<Thedemon007> Holas
<Thedemon007> Como instalo netcfg en ubuntu?
<Firebird1> im still here
<mardek_treya> buenas
<mardek_treya> :D
<jorge4> wenasss
<curiousx> aloha all
<Ocsi> ?
<curiousx> !
<curiousx> mientras tanto curiousx: http://i.imgur.com/iHwYH.png
 * xoan buenas
<niko> CreamCUm: neither here.
<CreamCUm> por qué no guey?
<fosco__> buenas
<nuclearkitten> hola
<nuclearkitten> alguien sabe donde está el slapd.conf en Ubuntu
<nuclearkitten> para LDAP ?
<nuclearkitten> (10-4)
<nuclearkitten> ubuntu 10-4 ha cambiado el sitio, se queja por no encontrarlo
<Deckon> nuclearkitten: gugle es una gran herramienta https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<nuclearkitten> Deckon: que hay he leído obviamente
<nuclearkitten> y si el fichero estuviera en /etc/ldap/slapd.conf
<nuclearkitten> no tendria que preguntar aqui
<nuclearkitten> * hay => ya
<nuclearkitten> aparte, si buscas en Google verás que no soy el primero con el problema
<nuclearkitten> haciendo locate, me sale uno en /var/ que no se si es de ejemplo o que
<nuclearkitten> la pregunta era si alguien sabe donde esta, no como se instala LDAP
<Deckon> whereis...find
<nuclearkitten> y por cierto, uso Gentoo ahora... no usaria Ubuntu ni de broma, pero ya veis que hay que ayudar a los demás
<nuclearkitten> ya te digo, solo muestra uno en /var/
<nuclearkitten> el resto son las manpages
<nuclearkitten> http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/slapdconf2.html punto 5.4 posible solución según un comentario en Internet
<Deckon> entonces tu pregunta va enfocada a gentoo?
<Deckon> la wiki dice que esta aqui /etc/openldap/slapd.conf
<nuclearkitten> no
<nuclearkitten> va enfocada a Ubuntu
<nuclearkitten> pero no es para mi, que uso Gentoo
<nuclearkitten> pues ya te digo yo que ahi no está
<nuclearkitten> lo que pasa es que la versión de OpenLDAP 2.4 ya no usa ese fichero
<nuclearkitten> si no que usa cn=*.db
<nuclearkitten> y si quieres usar el fichero tienes que modificar una variable en la config de slapd
<nuclearkitten> al parecer ya no se usa el fichero .conf, pero claro... el manual no explica los cambios y por tanto no sirve.
<nuclearkitten> supongo que en la distribución de ubuntu viene un fichero de demo
<nuclearkitten> que es el que hay en /var/
<Deckon> tal vez tengas que armar el tuyo
<nuclearkitten> copiando el que hay supongo
<nuclearkitten> pero lo suyo seria no usar el fichero este
<nuclearkitten> estoy buscando pero no hay información clara, comenta algo de convertir el fichero al nuevo sistema
<nuclearkitten> en fin
<ecofsc> buenas para poder ejecutar este servicio desde el inicio de ubuntu como podria hacerlo? cpulimit -e plugin-container -l 35
<fosco__> ecofsc, ponlo tal cual al final del archivo /etc/rc.local
<fosco__> sin sudo ni nada
<ghost_> podrian orientarme como puedo saber en que ruta esta instalado mi java distrubicion  jre
<Deckon> find o whereis
<nuclearkitten> ghost_: updatedb && locate java
<nuclearkitten> o whereis jre
<nuclearkitten> o find / -name java
<invitado_web> buenos dias
<invitado_web> necesito una ayuda sobre una actualizacion a utuntu 12.04 64bits
<nuclearkitten> ghost_: también si tecleas "env" te saldrán las variables de entorno
<nuclearkitten> una de ellas
<nuclearkitten> JAVA_HOME
<nuclearkitten> JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm
<nuclearkitten> JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac
<nuclearkitten> (en Gentoo)
<Deckon>  invitado_web que necesitas o que?
<invitado_web> anoche actualice de la version 11 a la 12 (64 bits) y cuando inicia sesion, me pide el pass de sesion y no me permite escribir con el teclado
<invitado_web> lo pruebo en el setup y anda bien todas las teclas pero desntro de ubuntu no me reconoce cuando preciono las teclas
<mimecar> en todos los puertos usb te pasa lo mismo?
<invitado_web> si, probe de cambiarlo y me pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> inicia con el modo de rescate
<mimecar> y pon todas las actualizaciones
<invitado_web> por ejemplo si preciono la tecla de bloqueo de mayusculas el campo de contrasea lo detecta pero no cuando preciona cualquier tecla
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones
<invitado_web> soy algo nuebo en ubuntu, como accedo?
<mimecar> tendrás que seleccionarlo en el arranque del sistema
<mimecar> no puedes conectar otro teclado?
<mimecar> si pulsas control + alt + f2 te hace caso el sistema?
<invitado_web> si, mas tarde cuando vuelva de la oficina llevo otro teclado para probar, igualmente antes de actualizar a la version 12 me andaba bien
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: nuebo => nuevo
<invitado_web> jeje perdon
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: con un teclado PS/2 a lo mejor te funciona
<nuclearkitten> pilla un cdlice como syserscue
<nuclearkitten> y actualiza usando chroot
<invitado_web> ok
<mimecar> nuclearkitten: si no puede iniciar ubuntu en modo de rescate
<invitado_web> si no llegara a andar que otra alternativa tengo?
<mimecar> va a poder hacerlo con un live cd + chroot?
<mimecar> invitado_web: cuando conectes otro teclado verás si funciona
<nuclearkitten> mimecar: si no puede iniciar con otro cd live, no podrá instalar el sistema
<nuclearkitten> pero puede usar un pendrive usb y bootar desde el usb
<nuclearkitten> que problema hay ?
<nuclearkitten> ah, que no sabe como arrancar en modo rescate...
<mimecar> puede arrancar el sistema en modo consola usando grub
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: lo que te queda es aprender, con paciencia. No es por ser mal educado, pero esto es prueba y error, será un problema de las X seguramente.
<nuclearkitten> o de udev
<nuclearkitten> o de la versión del kernel y udev
<nuclearkitten> o de drivers
<Deckon> lol
<invitado_web> por las dudas me copie al pendrive para bootear desde ahi
<nuclearkitten> desde grub si le pasas a los argumentos init=/bin/bash pasas a ser root
<nuclearkitten> the hard way
<nuclearkitten> luego puedes remontar todo
<nuclearkitten> mount -o remount,rw /
<nuclearkitten> la barra al principio
<nuclearkitten> mount / -o remount,rw
<nuclearkitten> y actualizar
<mimecar> no estais corriendo mucho?
<Deckon> seria mas facil el chroot
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: sobre todo, mira en la BIOS que tengas el legacy usb suport
<nuclearkitten> habilitado
<nuclearkitten> :P
<hbastidas> buenas!!!!
<hbastidas> tengo una pregunta tecnica a la cominidad
<nuclearkitten> lo llevas claro...
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<nuclearkitten> Deckon: esto es la jungla
<nuclearkitten> xD
<invitado_web> ok gracias, voy a probar esta noche
<Deckon> no entendi
<invitado_web> espero me funcione
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: haz una copia de los datos importantes antes de hacer nada
<Deckon> +1
<mimecar> es más sencillo ver si funciona con otro teclado usb
<invitado_web> nuclearkitten; gracias, lo hare
<invitado_web> primero probare con otro teclado, si no funciona voy a hacer varias pruebas hasta que logre que funcione
<mimecar> invitado_web: recuerda que estas con la 12.04
<nuclearkitten> invitado_web: a mi me pasa que xf86-input-evdev se tiene que recompilar
<mimecar> es normal que tengas fallos
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones
<hbastidas> construí un mirror de ubuntu 12.04 amd64, cambie el archivo /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg y /etc/update-manager/meta-release con la direccion de mi mirror, segui la documentacion de este foro http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763925 y aun no logro que la actualizacion se efectue por medio del mirror que me baje..
<nuclearkitten> a veces pasa con udev
<nuclearkitten> reinicias udev o actualizas y funcina
<nuclearkitten> en el kernel tienes que tener DEVTMPFS support ahora, para udev si no hay problemas
<mimecar> nuclearkitten: está con una versión que acaba de salir
<mimecar> se arreglará con las actualizaciones
<nuclearkitten> mimecar: y ? yo estoy con Gentoo unstable xD
<mimecar> no hace falta compilar nada
<nuclearkitten> y pasa
<mimecar> ubuntu no es gentoo
<nuclearkitten> ya, solo le comento posibles origenes de su problema
<Deckon> ho tienes un buen punto nuclearkitten si pasaron de hal a udev puede que ese sea un porque del problema
<mimecar> cuando use otro teclado verá si se arregla
<nuclearkitten> en todo caso, si actualizando se le soluciona mejor, lo que tiene que mirar sobre todo son los logs de las X
<mimecar> si te pones con todas las posibilidades puedes tener cualquier cosa
<invitado_web> muchas gracias por la ayuda!
<hbastidas> construí un mirror de ubuntu 12.04 amd64, cambie el archivo /usr/share/update-manager/mirrors.cfg y /etc/update-manager/meta-release con la direccion de mi mirror, segui la documentacion de este foro http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763925 y aun no logro que la actualizacion se efectue por medio del mirror que me baje..
<nuclearkitten> mimecar: no, pero seguro que es algo de esto, yo cada vez que actualizo las X me pasa, problema de ABI, evdev o udev.
<nuclearkitten> recompilo xf86-input-evdev,etc. Y funciona.
<mimecar> hbastidas: cual es el error?
<nuclearkitten> excepto con el cambio reciente en udev
<mimecar> nuclearkitten: él usa ubuntu, no gentoo
<nuclearkitten> que hay que asegurarse de tener soporte en el kernel, ya... él en lugar de recompilar hace aptitute
<nuclearkitten> * aptitude o lo que tenga
<hbastidas> mimecar cuando intento hacer do-release-upgrade -d sigue bajando los archivos de el mirror oficial de ubuntu
<mimecar> hbastidas: pon la salida de apt-get update en pastebin
<mimecar> y tu archivo sources
<nuclearkitten> bueno, gracias por el rato. Un saludo.
<hbastidas> mimecar http://pastebin.com/SNz6Gan4 intente poner la dirección del mirror privado en source.list y la actualización me las deshabilita.
<mimecar> donde has seleccionado el mirror local?
<hbastidas> mi mirror se encuentra en una dirección privada http://172.16.8.7/mirror/ubuntu/
<hbastidas> mimecar el mirror local se construyo desde archives.ubuntu.com
<mimecar> en el sources no veo que hagas referencia al mirror local
<mimecar> en que línea está?
<hbastidas> en la linea 150
<mimecar> esa línea está comentada
<mimecar> una cosa es que tengas un mirror
<mimecar> y otra que la actualización a la 12.04 funcione solo con mirrors oficiales
<hbastidas> mimecar al hacer  do-release-upgrade -d me la comenta el programa de actualizacion
<cooky> mimecar gracias ahora con cpulimit desde el arranque de ubuntu consigo que flash player solo llegue a consumir un 50 por ciento de la cpu como maximo y va muy bien solo le hace falta una gui para no tener que ir preguntando como mucho de lo bueno que se desconoce de linux .
<mimecar> hbastidas: la actualización te va a quitar todos los repositorios externos
<hbastidas> mimecar esta ultima "y otra que la actualización a la 12.04 funcione solo con mirrors oficiales" no me la sabia
<mimecar> no lo se seguro
<mimecar> pero la actualización desactiva todos los repositorios externos
<mimecar> y tu mirror es algo externo
<hbastidas> ok mimecar te explico.. trabajo en una empresa que tiene mas de 300 equipos
<hbastidas> queremos actualizar los equipos a la version actual de ubuntu sin consumir nuestra banda ancha
<hbastidas> nos creamos un mirror de ubuntu para que la actualizacion sea contra ese mirror
<hbastidas> el mirror es privado..
<mimecar> si usas update-manager -d
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo?
<hbastidas> esa no me la se
<hbastidas> ya te digo
<hbastidas> mimecar no me dice de donde las baja
<mimecar> si activas el mirror local
<mimecar> y quitas todos los demas...
<hbastidas> mimecar me da este mensaje:
<hbastidas> No se ha encontrado un servidor espejo válido
<hbastidas> Mientras se exploraba la información de su repositorio, no se encontró ninguna entrada para la réplica de la actualización. Esto puede ocurrir si corre una réplica interna o si la información de la réplica es antigua.
<hbastidas> ¿Quiere reescribir su archivo «sources.list» de todos modos? Si elige «Sí» se actualizarán todas las entradas «oneiric» a «precise».
<hbastidas> Si selecciona «No» la actualización se cancelará.
<hbastidas> como resuelvo ese rollo?
<hbastidas> minecar la consola me da este error authenticate 'precise.tar.gz' against 'precise.tar.gz.gpg'
<hbastidas> extracting 'precise.tar.gz'
<hbastidas> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<Deckon> todo ese rollo por pasar de una version a otra?...no seria mejor reinstalar?
<fosco__> :)
<hbastidas> Deckon pasar de una version a otra reinstalando no es practico cuando a tu cargo se tienen mas de 300 equipos, tu esperas que se actualicen solos.
<Deckon> hbastidas: entonces como que no usas la distro adecuada....mi opinion
<hbastidas> usamos ubuntu..
<Deckon> por eso
<hbastidas> Deckon no estarás recomendandome windows verdad?
<Deckon> no, estaria recomendadno debian o centos
<hbastidas> Deckon tu recomendación es buena,  pero mis usuarios no tienen nivel para esas distros..
<sunos__> buenas, ¿que tal?
<Deckon> o/
<nycko> hbastidas: hi
<nycko> hbastidas: podrias "enga~ar" a tus 300 equipos de alguna manera
<hbastidas> nycko pudiera engañar al DNS
<nycko> hbastidas: por ej, algun proxy que mastique los paquetes y que cada nuevo equipo no vaya a internet a buscarlo
<nycko> hbastidas: o eso
<nycko> hbastidas: enga~arlos con el dns y que los mirrors en realidad sea la ip privada de tu mirror local
<hbastidas> nycko si en eso estaba pensando
<nycko> hbastidas: seria lo mas simple
 * sunos__ llego tarde
<sunos__> que estan tratando de hacer?
<nycko> hbastidas: como armaste el mirror local?
 * nycko habia armado uno y despues tuvo que borrarlo
<nycko> lo que me lleva a la siguiente pregunta: en ubuntu, los mirrors de desktop y server son exactamente los mismos?
 * hbastidas haciendo phishing contra archive.ubuntu.com
<nycko> jaja
<hbastidas> nycko use una herramienta de apt que se llama apt-mirror
<hbastidas> nycko tambien un servidor web
<xangua> hola a todos, sigo sin poder ver el popup de la actualización en Pangolin en Lucid, al día de hoy tengo todas las actualizaciones de seguridad correspondientes y en las preferencias del Gestor de Actualización está configurado para actualizar solo a LTS :(
<nycko> hbastidas: lo se, lo mas complicado era ver todos los argumentos
<nycko> hbastidas: va, "complicado"
<Deckon> xangua: como estas intentando hacer el upgrade?
<hbastidas> nycko construi el mirror solo para amd64
<hbastidas> 42gb
<xangua> Deckon: con el gestor de actualizaciones como dije
<nycko> hbastidas: si, pesa bastante
<nycko> hbastidas: el mirror es para ambas versiones? desktop/server?
<Deckon> xangua: intenta # apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hbastidas> tambien hay que bajarse las carpetas del relase-update que no te las baja el mirror
<nycko> hbastidas: tenes algun script?
<hbastidas> si encontre uno que adapte a mis necesidades... ¿te lo paso?
<nycko> hbastidas: pls
<xangua> nada tampoco Deckon D:
<hbastidas> nycko mira el ultimo post de http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763925
<xangua> y para colmo mi isp me descoencta a cada rato que bajo algo pesado como el alternate de ubuntu grrrrrr
<nycko> xangua: la iso?
<nycko> hbastidas: thanks
<xangua> el alternate de ubuntu grrrrrr
<Deckon> xangua: usa el torrent
<Deckon> asi no importa que te desconecte podras retomar
<xangua> (11:59:47) xangua: y para colmo mi isp me descoencta a cada rato que bajo algo pesado como el alternate de ubuntu grrrrrr
<nycko> xangua: siempre podes pedirle ayuda a nuestro amigo wget y su fiel argumento: -c
<xangua> me desconecta!! grrrrrrrr
<nycko> xangua: y cual es el problema?
 * nycko no ve el problema
<xangua> nycko: que tu isp te desconecte a cada rato que descargas algo pesado y al final no se descarge nada no es ningún problema claro
<nycko> xangua: claro que no lo es
<nycko> xangua: entonces, cual es el problema?
<Deckon> XD
<Deckon> nycko: lee el log
<nycko> Deckon: que parte especificamente?
<Deckon> como a partir de las 11:54
<nycko> jojo
<nycko> a ver
<nycko> Deckon: nop, segun mi timezone, no hay nada referido a xangua en ese horario
<nycko> Deckon: aclaro, UTC-3
<nycko> bueno, me voy a comer
<Deckon> ho si vuen punto
<Deckon> *buen
<Deckon>  hola a todos, sigo sin poder ver el popup de la actualización en Pangolin en Lucid, al día de hoy tengo todas las actualizaciones de seguridad correspondientes y en las preferencias del Gestor de    │ HorD
<Deckon> bueno, nycko lee el log, no tiene mucho que xangua planteo su problema
<nycko> Deckon: dale, cuando vuelva
<nycko> nos vemos
<Deckon> xangua: intenta cambiando tus mirrors
<xangua> a cuáles Deckon¿ los principales¿ ya los estoy usando
<Deckon> xangua: no se, usa los franceses o los alemanes, no recuerdo cuales dicen que van mejor
<karret1> Hola a todos
<karret1> A ver si hay alguien que le haya pasado lo siguiente:  Cuando reproduzco un video ya sea con el totem o el kaffeine se ve todo de color azul en cambio cuando es vía web osea online lo veo bien con todos los colores, ¿Alguien sabe que puede ser?
<chicomonte> Holas
<karret1> Hola
<chicomonte> alguien me puede ayudar
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está en el taller
<chicomonte> totem no reproduce mp4
<karret1> voy a probar a reiniciar el controlador
<mimecar> ¿has instalado los codecs?
<chicomonte> si
<mimecar> qué error te da al abrir un mp4?
<chicomonte> los demas reproductores si se puede menos en totem
<chicomonte> estoy con la nueva version de ubunutu
<chicomonte> 12.04
<karret1> a mi se me ve todo en azul con el totem o cualquier reproductor :(
<karret1> salgo y pruebo una cosa
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal Oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en Español - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu 12.04 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<mimecar> chicomonte: aún no te ha salido el error?
<chicomonte> cual error
<mimecar> dices que con totem no se ve el vídeo
<chicomonte> pero no sale ningun error
<chicomonte> se abre el totem
<mimecar> cómo has instalado los codecs?
<chicomonte> y no reproduce
<chicomonte> ya le instale todos los codes hasta los de mediaubuntu
<mimecar> qué paquetes has puesto?
<chicomonte> ya te digo
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<chicomonte> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<mimecar> te pasa con todos los mp4?
<chicomonte> si
<chicomonte> pero el vlc y los demas reproductores no tienen problemas
<mimecar> depende de los codecs que usen los otros programas
<braiam> vlc usa codecs internos
<mimecar> si te falla totem, todos los que usen gstreamer fallaran
<chicomonte> cual seria la solucion
<mimecar> gstreamer-properties
<mimecar> y seleccionar otro motor para el video
<chicomonte> ok
<n-iCe> Están felices con 12.04?
<hbastidas> aun no he hecho la actualización.. pudiera engañar a los dns para actualizar todos los equipos, pero quiero saber como resolver el bug de actualizar con un mirror
<nycko> hbastidas: el qeu comenta el source.list debe ser la gui (synaptics), si lo haces via cli sucede lo mismo?
<nycko> hbastidas: hablo de dist-upgrade
<nycko> hbastidas: teniendo solo tu repo en tu source.list
<Nex4> holaz nycko, tanto tiempo :P
<nycko> Nex4: hi
<Nex4> como va todo?
<nycko> hbastidas: igual, es una muy buena solucion pensando que tenes 300 equipos y andar tocando cada sources.list es un perno
<nycko> hbastidas: a menos que los tengas con puppet (que ahi seria una risa)
<nycko> Nex4: bien bien
<Nex4> :D
<nycko> Nex4: tratando de no dormirme despues de unas pizzas que me morfe
<Nex4> uhm...
<Nex4> no lo podrias haber dicho en una hora?
<Nex4> xD
<nycko> jaja
<nycko> Nex4: que zona horaria tenes?
<Nex4> onda que ahora ando esperando que me busquen para buscar unas cosas e irme a comer
<Nex4> nycko: la misma que vos? argentina...
<Nex4> :P
<nycko> Nex4: uuh, me imagino la musica que debe estar haciendo tu estomago :P
<Nex4> no hagas recordar esas cosas (?
<nycko> ja
<Nex4> que andaba haciendo tiempo y me venis a hablar de pizzas
<Nex4> ya vengo
<Monkey_> hola
<Monkey_> http://www.genbeta.com/multimedia/valve-esta-preparando-una-version-de-steam-para-linux#to-comments
<LuiX> holaa, quien anduvo probando el Precise Pangolin?
<hbastidas> nycko es una solucion buena pero no elegante. la idea es modificar un cdintalacion para que tengan de una buena vez el mirror modificado, así que cuando cada técnico necesite hacer soporte a un equipo dañado instale sin tener que modificar las source.list
<Monkey_> LuiX: es la version de ubuntu 12.10?
<DJ> estamos recien en la 12.04
<DJ> ;P
<DJ> la proxima es 12.10
<nycko> hbastidas: no usan algun sistema de gestion centralizada?
<hbastidas> nycko esa era la ideo original.. pero me quedo con engañar las maquinas y la DNS
<LuiX> Monkey_ es la 12.04
<hbastidas> nycko cuéntame un poco mas.. a lo mejor lo tengo pero no lo conozco con ese nombre.
<nycko> hbastidas: puppet
<LuiX> la 12.10 es la quetzal no se cuanto
<nycko> hbastidas: instalas puppet en las maquinas y que tomen la conf del servidor
<k2nt23> otra opcion de actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 sin pasar por 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
 * hbastidas nycko me recomienda el uso de puppet al que estudiare.. (no olvidar decir gracias)
<hbastidas> nycko gracias por la recomendación de puppet
<nycko> hbastidas: por nada, cualquier cosa que necesites me preguntas
<nycko> hbastidas: con puppet le podes definir que sources.list usar
<xangua> how do I mount an iso¿ I want to use the alternate iso to upgrade from Lucid to Pangolin
<Deckon> xangua: no te sirvio el cambiar de mirrors?
<xangua> no Deckon
<nycko> xangua: mount -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<xangua> mmmm no puedo montarlo en media/cdrom0
<k2nt23> Otra opcion de actualizar ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 sin pasar por 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10
<xangua> ok ya pude
<xangua> actualizando a 12.04 :D
<xangua> k2nt23: no me aparecía la notificación de 12.04 en el gestor de actualizaciones
<omikron4> me podrá decir alguien si tiene dos ventanas abiertas y pulsa a la de detras si le quedan en blanco las dos en precise pangolin?
<chilicuil> hola o/
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buensa
<chilicuil> wop, sesion de desarrolladores de ubuntu en vivo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ
<nowy> buenas noches
<nowy> good night, from spain
<Deckon> o/
<GridCube> o/
<Sveen12> Hola
<Sveen12> Buenos dias
<Sveen12> Hey
<Deckon> o/
<dylan66> solo jdownloader abre archivos .dlc o hay alguna alternativa ?
<luis__> Hola tengo problemas con ubuntu 12.04, lo instale pero me queda la pantalla negra tengo una intel GMA4500M alquien puede pasarme un xorg.conf
<dylan66> actualiza el sistema
<luis__> como no puedo ver nada
<luis__> help
<dylan66> control +alt+f1
<dylan66> o f2 mejor
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-28
<dabor> luis__: el xorg.conf no es necesario
<luis__> que tengo que hacer
<dabor> luis__: si creaste un xorg.conf, borrarlo o renombrarlo
<luis__> ok y despues
<dabor> luis__: reiniciar
<luis__> es problema de brillo creo porque ubuntu lo veo acercando una lampara el monitor puede ser
<luis__> dabor ya lo borre xorg pero sigue igual
<luis__> dador estas
<luis__> como soluciono el problema del brillo en ubuntu
<luis__> alguien sabe
<ManuelSantana> Oye, no sabia que existia este canal
<ManuelSantana> Que bien
<ManuelSantana> Me lo acaban de recomendar desde el #ubuntu
<ManuelSantana> Lo que no me dijeron es que aqui son mudos
<arielsanflo> hola buena noche alguien a manejado eclipse en ubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> nop
<zuribost> hola a tod@s,
<zuribost> Se puede desfragmentar una partición ntfs desde un live cd de linux?
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<GridCube> desfragmentar?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> osea, puede haber una herramienta por ahi, pero seria muy raro que alguien la mantenga
<GridCube> no tiene mucho sentido
<arielsanflo> alguien maneja eclipse
<GridCube> zuribost, podes mover todos los datos a otra particion/disco, reformatear en ntfs y volver a mover los datos
<zuribost> Se trata de una particion en la que sique estando ws y el si que necesita la desfrag. estoy teniendo problemas desde ella y queria hacerlo desde fuera (llevo un buen rato y no encuentro nada claro)
<zuribost> ahhh, graciaS  por la idea !-)
<GridCube> o, podes conseguirte un livecd con un desfragmentador
<GridCube> hay varios
<zuribost> pensaba buscar ese tipo de live cd, pero no encontraba nada. llegaba a hilos de la no necesidad para ext, particionado con gparted, etc
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> zuribost, te puedo hablar en privado?
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar soy nuevo en java con ubuntu
<arielsanflo> instale eclipse
<joaquin> hola como puedo instalar xdebug en linux
<arielsanflo> pero no me compila
<GridCube> arielsanflo, que error tira, pasa un pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin arescorpio
<kubot> arescorpio: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<GridCube> !pastebin arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<GridCube> !detalles arielsanflo
<kubot> arielsanflo: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<GridCube> :D
<arielsanflo> si tenia un pequeño
<arielsanflo> error
<arielsanflo> y alo solucione muchas gracias
<arielsanflo> gracias por tu atencion
<joaquin> !google instal xdebug
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<HorD> algún server alternativo para descargar la iso?
<arielsanflo> la verdad agradesco muchisimo a ustes por sus ayudas
<arielsanflo> es dificil encontrar algunas cosas
<arielsanflo> es dificil encontra algunas cosas
<arielsanflo> son minimas pero por ignorancia
<arielsanflo> pero se hace muy interesante la ayuda
<HorD> ?
<HorD> con 3gb d ram conviene instalar la d 64bits?
<m4v> HorD: creo que con 3gb no vas a tener problemas, pero la gracia de 64bits es usar 4 o más.
<HorD> o sea, q me conviene instalar la d 32 nomás?
<HorD> porque si no va a dar sus frutos, para qué, no?
<Deckon> HorD: las distros de 64 suelen consumir mas recursos
<Deckon> y en realidad no se nota una mejoria con respecto a 32 bits
<HorD> ok, buenísimo... me convencieron ... voy x la de 32
<Deckon> asi que como dice m4v solo si tienes mas de 4 gigas
<m4v> yo seguiría con 32 bits, a no se que tengas ya planeado ir a 4gb en el futuro cercano.
<m4v> a no ser*
<HorD> claro
<Deckon> aunque el kernel pae me parece que ya va parchado para soportar mas de 4 gigas, no estoy seguro
<HorD> ok, muchas gracias
<HorD> voy por la de 32
<Splashman> buenas
<itxshell> buenas
<Splashman> alguien puede decirme como se llama la aplicacion para añadir usuarios y grupos?
<Splashman> que no la tengo entre mis aplicaciones
<Splashman> itxshell: hola
<ax2to> la pagina del virtualbox esta caida?
<ax2to> Hola
<ax2to> alguien me puede dar una mano con este error al iniciar el vmware
<ax2to> http://ubuntuone.com/7kT7I8q2X3eefIRAo1Dv68
<Pierrot> :D hola amigos, amigas y robim :D
<sunos__> kubot: i love you
<kubot> sunos__: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<sunos__> (?)
 * xoan buenas
<kisko> Hola a tod@s...
<kisko> Alguien me puede decir por que me ha desaparecido el icono de apargar en la barra de menu????
<kisko> Tengo instalado 12.04
<xoan> kisko: no somos adivinos... intenta ponernos un poco en situación, anda ;)
<kisko> xoan | pues eso.. que he  actualizado a la versión 12.04, y el icono de la barra de menú, (el que aparece completamente a la derecha , en la parte superior) ahora no me aparece, , tengo que apagar con Ctrl/Alt/Supr
<xoan> y no puedes añadirlo de nuevo? aunque el hecho de que desaparezca sin más es extraño...
<kisko> xoan | y cómo puedo hacerlo?...
<fosco_> buenas
<david_lo> hola
<david_lo> tengo una pregunta ayer instale el kubuntu 12.04 en el pc de mi hermano y ahora no se escucha los sonidos
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<david_lo> si
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado la tarjeta de sonido interna?
<david_lo> ayer se escuchaba, y hoy no
<mimecar> comprueba que tienes seleccionada la tarjeta de sonido interna
<david_lo> tengo una externa
<jorge4> david_lo,   ¡has comprobado arriba donde aparece el altavoz o parlante y haciendo clic si esta activado? a mi a veces me ha pasado y pulsando en activar sistema funcionó.
<mimecar> david_lo: lo mismo, comprueba que tienes seleccionada esa tarjeta
<david_lo> si esta activado
<jorge4> activar sonido..perdon
<david_lo> y he probado conalsamixer y nada
<mimecar> te reproduce el sonido de prueba?
<david_lo> nada
<mimecar> las modificaciones las estas haciendo en el panel de control de KDE?
<david_lo> si creo, no he tocado nada de eso
<david_lo> perdon habia entendido notificaciones
<mimecar> pon los pasos que haces para seleccionar la tarjeta de sonido
<david_lo> no me deja selecionar la tarjeta aparece en gris como sino estubiera disponible
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla en la que se vea a imagebin
<david_lo> antes tenia ubuntu 11.04 y me paso lo mismo y con un comando lo solucione, pero no recuerdo cual era y lo teia que hacer siempre que arrancaba el pc
<david_lo> voy a ver si arranco el pc de mi hermano y lo subo
<david_lo> no se si era alsa reconfigure o algo parecido
<david_lo> el comando
<david_lo> ya e solucionado el problema, "sudo alsa reconfigure"
<david_lo> gracias
<mimecar> ok
<david_lo> adios voy a preparame la comida
<icoblue> hola descargue la ultima version de adoble flash player desde los repositorios de ubuntu y ahora algunos videos de la web se ven en azul , el color blanco o color piel es sustituido por el azul, eso en windows no ocurre con el flash player
<flecky_> hola
<icoblue> como podria hacer para que el plugin de flash player muestre su tonalidad correcta en la gama de colores?
<mimecar> hola flecky_
<flecky_> muy buenas
<flecky_> estoy probando el xchat
<flecky_> porque no me salen las notificaciones en el gnome del 12.04
<flecky_> por eso e entrado aqui
<mimecar> Gnome 3 no tiene directamente el área de notificación
<mimecar> no te salen en la barra de unity?
<icoblue> algun comando para ajustar o eliminar la tonalidad azul erronea que muestra el plugin de flash player en ubuntu?
<flecky_> uso el gnome classic
<mimecar> flecky_: usarás en todo caso el modo reducido de gnome 3
<mimecar> gnome clásico no está en esta versión de gnome
<flecky_> si claro
<mimecar> ok, has configurado xchat para que te salga en el área de notificación?
<flecky_> el gnome-panel o se llama gnome-fallback-shell o algo asi
<flecky_> si
<flecky_> lo hice
<flecky_> pero aun asi
<icoblue> Hay algun comando para ajustar o eliminar la tonalidad azul erronea que muestra el plugin de flash player en ubuntu
<mimecar> no te sale el icono en el área de notificación?
<flecky_> no
<flecky_> antes si me a salido
<flecky_> cuando me has llamado
<mimecar> flecky_:
<mimecar> ahora?
<flecky_> el icono en azul
<flecky_> si cuando se pone tu nick en amarillo
<flecky_> y me haces como una llamada
<mimecar> ahí es cuando te debe avisar
<esmirlin> chicos es normal que hud y el dash aparezca con un efecto tan estático¿?
<mimecar> esmirlin: la 12.04 acaba de salir, puede tener algún fallo
<esmirlin> no si el efecto ese lo he tenido siempre
<esmirlin> pero es ya te digo, como muy poco fluido
<esmirlin> y muy  muy estático
<mimecar> todavía no he puesto la 12.04
<esmirlin> ahh ok ok
<flecky_> es que la cuestion
<flecky_> solo somos 2 los que hablamos en un canal
<flecky_> y si no me muestra la notificacion no me entero
<flecky_> con el 10.10 que tenia antes si me la mostraba
<pefc> Hola que es lo que pasa con ubuntu que solo puedo ver los video de youtube en color azul?
<flecky_> yo con el 12.04 los veo bien
<flecky_> usando chrome
<xoan> pefc: con ubuntu probablemente nada; con flash es con el que tienes el problema...
<esmirlin> pefc: con chrome y firefox aquí funciona genial
<Harpagornis> es normal que el live cd me quede todo negro cuando le he cambiado la placa?
<mimecar> si la placa está bien no
<Harpagornis> mimecar, es que la he cambiado por que estaba off, y quise meter ubuntu para rescatar archivos pero nada
<mimecar> te sale la bios?
<Harpagornis> si y el el cd arranca también, pero luego se queda todo negro
<mimecar> usa el modo de rescate del live cd
<Harpagornis> eso que es otro cd?
<mimecar> en el arranque, en la parte de grub
<Harpagornis> por que no me llega a indicar ningún menú
<Harpagornis> y el pc este no tenia grub,xd
<mimecar> con el live cd
<mimecar> si no tuvieras grub tu sistema no arrancaría
<Harpagornis> pero no tenia un sistema linux
<Harpagornis> ya sabes..xd
<mimecar> en el arranque del live cd
<mimecar> pulsa e y en la línea del kernel añade 'single' al final
<Harpagornis> aah vale, ya entendí, perdona,xd
<Harpagornis> despues lo veo que no tengo aqui el pc ese
<Harpagornis> gracias mimecar
<Senpai_> Hola
<Senpai_> Tengo un problema de perdida de datos, ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<Senpai_> pego la pregunta...
<Senpai_> Al reinstalar Ubuntu 12.04, me ha jugado una mala pasada el ratón, Tengo 3 particiones con datos, una de 300GB en NTFS, otra de 500 en Ext3 (otro disco) y donde tengo todas las copias de seguridad una de 800 GB en Ext3, el caso es que he formateado / y /home, y las demás las he marcado para que se monten al inicio en /media, pero al seleccionar el formato de archivo de la de 800GB el ratón me jugo una mala pasada y se marco Ext4
<mimecar> aunque lo hubieras dejado con ext3
<mimecar> si formateas pierdes todo
<init> testdisk?
<Senpai_> pero no he formateado
<mimecar> si no has formateado no has perdido nada
<Senpai_> solo he puesto que se montara como Ext4
<xoan> Senpai_: cambiar el formato de ficheros es formatear
<cousteau> Senpai_, bueno, ext4 es "compatible hacia atrás" con ext3
<Senpai_> ¿solo por cambiar el formato con el que se monta la particion? no marque la casilla de formatear de eso estoy seguro
<cousteau> Senpai_, desmóntala y vuélvela a montar como ext3
<xoan> lo tienes sencillo para comprobarlo: inicia en modo live y mira a ver qué hay en esas particiones
<cousteau> si te da problemas móntala como ext4...  de hecho la forma de actualizar de ext3 a ext4 es montando como ext4 y pasando un fsck, si no recuerdo mal
<Senpai_> alguno me ha dicho que cambiando en el fstab y poniendo Ext3 es suficiente... pero tengo dudas
<cousteau> vamos, que en el peor de los casos se te habrá quedado como ext4, pero seguirás teniendo los archivos como si nada
<xoan> Senpai_: y a modo informativo, el no marcar las particiones para usarlas o montarlas al inicio no las hace inaccesibles; la mayoría de escritorios y gestores de ficheros las montan automáticamente
<xoan> lo de asignarles un punto de montaje es para tenerlas accesibles durante el inicio del sistema, pero si solo vas a usarlas desde el entorno gráfico, eso es innecesario
<Senpai_> la tengo desmonada, ¿como la monto en Ext3?
<Senpai_> desmontada...
<xoan> Senpai_: no toques nada, simplemente reinicia en modo live y lo compruebas
<init>  mount -t ext3 /dev/sdXy /mountpoint
<cousteau> o sin el -t, a ver cómo se monta...
<xoan> la vais a pifiar, en serio (en caso de queno la haya pifiado ya, claro)
<init> siendo mountpoint un directorio existente, y .. como root o con sudo
<cousteau> xoan, insisto en que ext4 es compatible con ext3
<xoan> cousteau: eso da igual
<init> lo de cousteau
<xoan> la forma más sencilla de ver lo que ha hecho con la partición es usar un live CD
<init> xoan: si no esta montada y no es del system da igual
<Senpai_> la particion es sda4... es solo de datos, no tiene sistema
<cousteau> si la hubiera formateado como ntfs a lo mejor...  pero vamos, yo no me preocuparía mucho
<init> si dirias el /home ... o el / ...
<cousteau> pero vamos, lo mejor será ver qué pasa al montarla
<xoan> init: pero está especificada en /etc/fstab, así que cualquier modo que uses para montarla mirtará primero ahí
<cousteau> a lo mejor arrancar de live es buena idea
<xoan> un live CD, tratándose de datos que puedas perder, es lo maś seguro
<init> bue, como digan
<xoan> sólo es mi opinión
<init> para mi es lo mismo ...
<Senpai_> voy a intentarlo, con el Live, Puedo montarla en Ext3 con Gparted, que en consola me lio...
<xoan> Senpai_: no te cuesta nada: reinicia en modo live y comprueba con nautilus lo que tienes en las particiones
<init> con gparted no podes montar desde gparted
<xoan> Senpai_: desde el escritorio... olvídate de montarla manualmente ni nada por el estilo
 * cousteau buscando un tutorial de cómo pasar de ext3 a 4...  internet me va lentísimo con el torrent
<xoan> simplemente abre nautilus y mira qué discos y particiones te detecta, y simplemente pulsa sobre ellas para montarlas automáticamente
<cousteau> (torrent = para la iso de ubuntu, ¿eh?)
<init> claro cousteau ! :P
<Senpai_> haber... ya la he tenido montada en Ext4, cuando arranca me la monta, y como esta en Ext4 no se ve ningun archivo...
<init> Senpai_: entonces se formateo
<xoan> Senpai_: probablemente sea porque no hay archivos
<cousteau> Senpai_, eso es raro
<Senpai_> la he desmontado para no tocar nada, hasta encontrar una solucion
<xoan> así que el único modo es NO TOCARLA MAS y probar desde el live CD
<xoan> si te sigue sin aparecer nada, y te dice que el formato es Ext4, entonces es que la formateaste
<init> xoan: repito lo que digo, no es la particion /home o /, es de datos, puede hacer "lo que quiera" desde su sistema..
<init> y ... extundelete?
<xoan> pero hay herramientas para recuperar ficheros, en caso de que aún puedas
<xoan> de cualquier modo, usar un live CD es la forma más segura de hacerlo
<cousteau> a lo mejor le diste a formatear.  Con un poco de suerte no se borró nada y puedes recuperar datos con testdisk...  pero mira desde live cd para ver
<init> bue
<init> "el unico modo" ?, no es lo que vos consideras como unico y mas seguro
<Senpai_> ya digo que no marque el que la formateara, pero si es cierto que al arrancar me pidio pasar el fdisk... para arracar en Ext4 porque decía ha hacia mucho que no lo pasaba, ¿puede haber sido eso?
<init> fijate en lost+found?
<cousteau> y le has pasado el fdisk en cuestión?
<xoan> Senpai_: ahora bien, haz lo que quieras; probablemente cuanto más montes y desmontes la partición, más la estropearás, y ten en cuenta que si escribes algo en ella, estando montada y sin ver ningún archivo, lo que harás será sobreescribir lo que haya en ella, en caso de que haya algo, aunque no te lo muestre
<init> fdisk? no seria fsck?
<cousteau> er, eso, fsck, me he liado...  te decía fsck o fdisk?
<Senpai_> si bueno fsck...
<cousteau> la forma de actualizar a ext4 es ponerlo en el fstab como ext4 y pasar fsck, si no recuerdo mal, así que sólo por haber cambiado el formato no debería pasar nada
<xoan> Senpai_: en serio, no te cuesta nada reiniciar en modo live CD, y desde el nautilus, ver que hay, ver qué tipo de formato de ficheros es, y si es Ext4, probar con testdisk, desde el live CD, y en esa partición, a ver si recuperas algo
<xoan> si no quieres hacerlo así, puedes hacerlo desde el mismo sistema, pero monta la partición desde nautilus y no manualmente ni con gparted ni nada similar
<Senpai_> lo de testdisk, ya lo habia pensado el problema es que me hace falta otro disco...
<cousteau> pero sí, prueba desde live cd
<xoan> Senpai_: otro disco? para qué?
<Senpai_> para salvar los datos
<xoan> con otra partición tendrías suficiente
<cousteau> si acabas de instalar tendrás el live cd a mano, no?  pues hala, a arrancar de live cd
<cousteau> nos veremos entonces
<xoan> no tienes espacio disponible?
<cousteau> (creo que xchat no viene en el live cd, pero vamos, puedes probar con el webchat)
<Senpai_> ¿o se puede con tesdisk cambiar la particion para que se recupere con Ext3?
<xoan> Senpai_: no
<mimecar> Senpai_: ya has reiniciado y comprobado si lo monta como ext3?
<cousteau> Senpai_, a lo mejor no hay que cambiar nada si no te tocó la partición
<Senpai_> esa particion era la mas grande...
<xoan> pero supongo que tendrás espacio libre en el /home de la nueva instalación, no? no eran 300 GiB?
<xoan> acaso los 800 GiB de datos estaba usados completamente?
<xoan> Senpai_: de todos modos, hacer elucubraciones desde aquí es complicado
<xoan> reinicia en modo Live y desde ahí miramos
<Senpai_> si, por lo menos 600
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo te está intentando montar un ext3 como ext4 y como no has hecho lo del fsck no te aparece nada y simplemente volviendo a montarlo como ext3 se soluciona...  prueba arrancando con el live cd
<Senpai_> voy a probar eso, gracias
<mimecar> nilsonmorales: no es aconsejable conectarse al IRC con el usuario root
<nilsonmorales> gracias mimecar puppy no tiene multiusuario
<mimecar> te lo creas
<mimecar> conectarte como root es un riesgo de seguridad
<nilsonmorales> si es algo de lo que siempre se habla como diria chakspeare ser o no ser
<nilsonmorales> encontre este hilo en el foro
<nilsonmorales> http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?p=199344
<dysoco> Buenas, estoy intentado instalar Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 en mi PC, el problema es que no bootea el live DVD... veo la tipica pantalla morada con un simbolo del teclado, y despues una pantalla negra con un guión blanco titilante arriba
<dysoco> lo raro es que bootea perfecto en el Portatil
<dysoco> ambas son PCs que pueden usar SO de 64Bits
<Deckon> dysoco: prueba con las opciones de acpi
<dysoco> Deckon, Donde ?
<Deckon> en la pantalla de inicio de tener opciones para eso
<Deckon> *debes de
<dysoco> de Ubuntu ? Siquiera llego a verla
<Deckon> es en la primer pantalla  que te aparece en el cdlive
<dysoco> no me aparece nada
<dysoco> ni llego a eso
<Deckon> dysoco: dices que te aparece la pantalla morada no?
<dysoco> si
<dysoco> pero no la de "cargando"
<Deckon> por eso en la primer pantalla aprita F1 y te apareceran las opciones de idiomas, en otras opciones(creo) hay puedes setear las opciones de acpi
<dysoco> bueno, voy a probar
<dysoco> gracias Deckon  :P
<Deckon> suerte
<dysoco> igual no creo que dure mucho con Ubuntu...
<init> murio todo dysoco ? :D
<dysoco> bueno, al final resulta que tenia que usar la opcion nomodeset
<dysoco> el problema es que ahora lo tengo a 800x600
<dysoco> pero bueno, es hasta que instale los drivers de nVidia
<Ignacio> Holaa!!
<Ignacio> Como va ese FLISOL?
<init> !ot Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Ignacio> Hay me equivoque : O
<Ignacio> Perdon, me confundi de canal
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> tengo una duda con este comando... VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /path/to/file.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/sda
<manel2020> supuestamente es para crear un enlace a un dispositivo usb , para arrancar la vm desde ahi.
<manel2020> Entiendo que el primer parametro es /path/to/file.vmdk cualquier sitio /usb.vmdk por ej la duda esta en /dev/sda ¿como se que es el dispostivo al que quiero enlazar?
<init> desde gparted u otra utilidad similar puedes ver cual disco es cada uno, /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, etc
<init> igual, el disco /dev/sda es el primer disco
<manel2020> si es que la forma de nombrar los discos nunca me quedo claro... buena idea lo de gparted
<Slopht> Hola tengo un problema con mi Bluetooth no me funciona
<init> !detalles Slopht
<kubot> Slopht: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<manel2020> porque dices que no funciona??
<manel2020> Blueman applet 1.21
<Slopht> Bueno no puedo scanear dispisitivos sopo me deja activar el Bluetooth desde el dash pero cuando entro a configurarlo todo esta desactivado, tengo ubuntu 11.10 trate de levantar el servicio por terminal y no me deja , instale blueman pero igual sin exito
<Slopht> Al momento de querer levantar el servicio del Bluetooth se demora y no me deja me sale error (con.usuario root =)
<Slopht> Eso desde la terminal es finde me vota ep error
<manel2020> Que error?? un error que pone suceess ?? .....
<manel2020> Dices que te da error pero no cual, o que te dice...
<cesar> hola
<Guest51668> no puedo escuchar nada de sonido
<Guest51668> me podrian ayudar
<mimecar> !detalles Guest51668
<kubot> Guest51668: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Guest51668> mensajes de error no me dan
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<Deckon> Guest51668: abre una terminal, lanza alsamixer y fijate no tener muteados los canales y subelo
<Guest51668> kubuntu 21.
<Guest51668> 12.04
<Guest51668> estan todos subidos
<Guest51668> he probado "sudo alsa reconfigure"
<mimecar> has entrado antes con el mismo problema?
<Guest51668> esta mañana
<Guest51668> pero puse eso reinicie y funciono
<mimecar> entonces?
<Deckon> Guest51668: intenta corriendo alsaconf con sudo
<Guest51668> orden no encontrada
<Guest51668> ahora he enchufado el pc a mi madre y no se le oye
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<fosco_> <Guest51668> he probado "sudo alsa reconfigure" <- este comando es imposible
<Guest51668> nose
<Guest51668> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume} eso me ponia
<arielsanflo> alquien de casualidad tiene un pdf del manual de referencia de java de heibert shild
<Guest51668> en preferencias del sistema en "phonon me aparece salida para torpes en verdes y en gris lo que sera la tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> salida para torpes¿
<init> wtf!
<Guest51668> si
<Guest51668> voy a ver si puedo subir la imagen para que la vean
<xangua> mmmm ahora en pangolin flash no me deja darle clic a los botones D: que puedo hacer¿
<Guest51668> http://i.imgbox.com/aawUYvqD.png
<maca> Hola. Mi router de vodafone tiene un puerto usb. Inserté mi pendrive kingston. Fui a la configuración del router desde la web, y lo reconoció, es decir, se conecta. Pero quiero saber cómo acceder al pendrive desde mi ordenador, por wifi. ¿Me entendéis? Estuve buscando por ahí y manual del router, pero nada
<init> dummy!
<init> esta preferida una interfaz que no hace nada... :D
<mimecar> maca: ese usb será para actualizar el router
<mimecar> no para acceder por wifi
<fosco_> slida para torpes? que traducción más cutre!!! xD
<maca> O sea, que no puedo enviar archivos o verlos al pendrive porque es imposible, no?
<Guest51668> el router de vodafone el usb no creo que sea para eso
<mimecar> maca: conectalo a tu ordenador la memoria usb
<maca> Vaya, qué fastidio...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> conectalo en el ordenador y comparte
<Guest51668> yo lo tengo con e pincho que me dio vodafone para cuando se valla la linea telefonica tener telefono e internet
<maca> mimecar, a qué te refieres?? lo de conectar al ordenador y comparte
<mimecar> conectalo al ordenador y comparte la unidad
<Guest51668> quieres compartir, con samba
<maca> el pendrive al ordenador??
<mimecar> si
<maca> Da igual. Mi idea era utilizar como un disco de respaldo, almacenar mis archivos allí, y si pierdo pues... además de ver en cualquier ordenador, pero nada de compartir a través de samba ni nada. Vamos, digo yo.
<init> nfs?
<fosco_> y pensabas que eso iba a hacerse mágicamente?
<mimecar> maca: es lo mismo si lo compartes con samba
<maca> No. Mágicamente es imposible. Lo que pasa es que... tras buscar por ahí, no encontré técnicas de hacerlo posible
<init> nfs?
<Guest51668> más fácil es samba
<maca> init, te refieres al formato del pendrive?
<init> nop
<maca> ??
<init> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_File_System
<Guest51668> alguna solución o idea a lo del sonido
<init> Guest51668: selecciona la placa de sonido que esta "desactivada" y ponle "Preferir"
<init> no se, me pinta que es eso
<Guest51668> no me deja selecionarla
<init> mm
<maca> A qué te refieres, guest
<Guest51668> no escucho nada de sonido
<Guest51668> y no me deja selecionar la tarjeta de sonido, aparece "sonido para trpes"
<maca> ejecuta en la terminal alsamixer, dime si estás listo
<Guest51668> todo esta arriba
<maca> qué ves en alsamixer
<Guest51668> master pcm front mic boot beep
<Guest51668> Boost
<maca> si, pero no obstante, aunque tú veas que la barra está arriba, trata de ver que en el master no esté en MM, que es mute
<maca> al pie de la barra de Master, no puede quedar en MM. ¿Hay una MM?
<Guest51668> solo esta en el de beep
<maca> pues pasa ahí al de beep, y clica m en el teclado para que no aparezca MM en el beep
<maca> me sigue?
<Guest51668> si pero se sigue sin oir nada
<Guest51668> si pero se sigue sin oir nada
<maca> puedes enviarme una captura de lo que aparece en alsamixer??
<maca> Eso tal vez me ayude a ver qué problema hay
<Guest51668> si ya voy
<maca> vale
<Guest51668> http://i.imgbox.com/aahiSO7d.png
<maca> de acuerdo, estoy analizando...
<mimecar> dentro de kde hasta que no puedes seleccionar la tarjeta de sonido
<mimecar> no te funcionará
<Guest51668> y como puedo solucionar eso?? que es ¿como si le fallaran los drivers?
<maca> No creo que sean los drivers
<maca> estoy pensando...
<maca> qué version de kde tienes?
<maca> bueno, lo de kubuntu
<Guest51668> lo mismo recuerdo que le paso hace unos meses en ubuntu 11.04
<Guest51668> y con un comando en consola se solucionaba, pero tenia que volver a escribir el comando cada vez que arrancaba ubuntu
<mimecar> el comando te funcion si o no
<maca> probaste con pulseaudio?? Tal vez puedas ver qué falla
<Guest51668> si me funcionaba
<Guest51668> pero hace meses que lo ponia
<maca> Yo creo mas bien es que te falta paquetes
<mimecar> entonces que ha cambiado en el sistema?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola a todos!
<maca> Holaaaa
<Guest51668> estaba ubuntu 11.04 y ahora es kubuntu 12.04 y ademas no recuerdo el comando
<Guest51668> hola
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest51668: Es decir, estabas corriendo ubuntu y ahora estas con KDE?
<Guest51668> si
<maca> Has instalado codecs del audio que intentabas reproducir. Instala Extras restringidos de kubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest51668: A ver, puedes correr "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"?
<Guest51668> si los instale esta mañana
<mimecar> JoseeAntonioR: no
<mimecar> si pone ese comando le va a instalar muchas cosas (aparte de gnome entero)
<maca> Y sería mucha basura
<maca> por mi experiencia
<maca> Prueba lo de instalar Extras Restringidos de Kubuntu. Tal vez no se oye nada porque no es capaz de reproducirlas
<JoseeAntonioR> maca: Es la manera de salir de KDE y regresar a Unity, volviendo a instalar el entorno gráfico
<mimecar> JoseeAntonioR: para?
<JoseeAntonioR> O en todo caso, si es que se puede seleccionar a la hora de iniciar sesión, puede que Ubuntu esté como opción
<mimecar> si tiene kubuntu es porque quiere usar KDE
<Guest51668> esta mañana instale los extras de kubuntu
<maca> si, se puede selecionar qué escritorios
<JoseeAntonioR> mimecar: Ah, ya comprendo, entendí mal, pensé que estaba en Ubuntu y de la nada pasó a KDE
<Guest51668> claro, unity no le gusta a mi hermano
<maca> Vale, guest. entonces pensemos.... qué dificil es imaginar uno los problemas de un ordenador ajeno, a distancia
<Guest51668> jeje
<Guest51668> es verdad
<mimecar> busca en launchpad si está definido como bug
<maca> Si estuviera tu ordenador delante de mi, tal vez lo vería el problema en un pispas
<Guest51668> Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller (rev 10)
<paul_> ola
<maca> creo que has selecionado el hardware equivocado. Has selecionado algo para torpes. Y es el primero
<maca> por lo de la foto que me has enviado.
<init> maca: no puede seleccionar el primero, ya le dije
<maca> Ah, vale.
<maca> perdon
<init> que seleccione la otra placa, pero no podia seleccionarla :/
<Guest51668> claro, esta en gris porque no me deja hacer nada
<arielsanflo> saludos mimecar
<maca> hola
<mimecar> Guest51668: busca si está definido como un bug
<maca> y por cierto, yo tengo unity, qué es el Motor que se ve en la pestaña?
<Guest51668> lo estoy buscando
<Guest51668> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/187829
<Guest51668> e visto esto
<Guest51668> pero creo q dice de 64 bits
<holas> holas
<arielsanflo> alquien de casualida sabe donde descargar el manual de referencia de hebert schild
<maca> qué es eso de hebert schild???
<mimecar> arielsanflo: tiene relación con ubuntu?
<maca> Bueno, a ver guest. Como ves, así no vamos a llegar a nada. ¿Qué hiciste paso a paso tras la instalción del kubuntu?
<Guest51668> actualize, ayer y hoy e ido a instalar los extras de kubuntu
<maca> Oye, tampoco hace falta que digas: Luego descargué un vídeo erótico porque me estresaba un montón esto....
<Guest51668> ya no se si el sonido iba antes o no
<Guest51668> jajaj
<mimecar> Guest51668: inicia con el live cd de kubuntu y mira si te funciona
<Guest51668> ok, despues probare
<mimecar> si pasa lo mismo, reporta el bug en launchpad
<maca> Eso es!!!! Carajo mimecar.... me has robado mi idea, de hace siglos!!!
<Guest51668> por los extras de kubuntu no sera verdad??
<mimecar> Guest51668: no
<Guest51668> ok pues mirare como enviar el problema a launchpad
<maca> O sea, que has puesto el live cd y no te funciono aun asi??
<Guest51668> no no e probado aun
<maca> Ah...
<Guest51668> bueno me marcho
<Guest51668> adios
<Guest51668> y gracias
<maca> Venga...
<maca> de nada
<paul_> ola como se si mi ubuntu tiene los cntroladores instados??
<fosco_> paul_: si funciona es que los tiene
<mimecar> xD
<paul_> pero me aparecen unos de video que dicen privativos que no estan instalados ?? para que son esos
<maca> Oye, en cuanto a lo de iptables, como sabréis, hay tres tipos: INPUT, OUTPUT, FORWARD. El output qué es, que no me entero, para salir de mi ordenador a internet?? Y pa navegar por internet es de internet al ordenador, no?
<fosco_> paul_: son unos drivers alternativos para la gráfica que tambien puedes usar
<mimecar> maca: ufw ya se encarga de eso
<mimecar> no tienes que usar iptables
<maca> Ya, pero es que quiero complicarme mucho mi vida, ya que se aprende...jaja
<paul_> pero esos en mi caso son de tarjeta ati , tiraran algun error o dejo los que ya tiene?
<fosco_> paul_: deja los que ya tienes a menos que tengas errores
<Monkey> lei que gabe newell hara al respecto con mejorar los drivers
<maca> Paul, los drivers privativos son como empresas de Nvidia, que no están en codigo fuente libre
<paul_> ok gracias
<maca> Mientras tanto, deja tal cual, a no ser que quieras correr un superjuegazo que requiera esos drivers... total
<maca> A ver, ¿alguien me lo explica lo de iptables?
<mimecar> maca: lo que dicen las palabras
<holas> holas holas
<fosco_> maca: si, output es para las conexiones salientes
<maca> holas holas
<arielsanflo> saludos fosco
<maca> es decir, para navegar simplemente por internet, se requiere INPUT, output es para redes remotos, por ejemplo
<mimecar> maca: no
<maca> no?
<maca> no, vale
<mimecar> para internet necesitas los dos
<maca> Ok, entiendo
<maca> Porque he bloqueado en todas y no pude navegar
<mimecar> normal
<maca> Entonces, tengo que poner las mismas reglas que el input, para mayor seguridad, no?
<maca> bueno, para el output. no digo exactamente igual
<fosco_> maca: no te enteras de nada
<fosco_> mejor usa ufw
<maca> jaja. Estoy hasta las narices de ufw. Gracias por la ayuda, pero es que quiero entender y aprender lo complejillito, como diría Flanders Simpsons. Ya estuve usando mucho ufw, pero es el momento para aprender iptables
<Monkey> como puedo iniciar como root en modo live?
<mimecar> maca: ufw usa iptables
<maca> si, pero me refiero a nivel manual
<fosco_> Monkey: abre un terminal y escribe sudo -i
<maca> sin gráficos, y con una velocidad vertiginosa que da la terminal
<mimecar> maca: busca los puertos que usa cada programa
<mimecar> si te quieres complicar de esa forma
<maca> Si, eso es lo que hice en el INPUT
<maca> busqué los puertos que yo vaya a utilizar, y las añadí. El resto las bloqué
<Monkey> olvide mencionar "session"
<mimecar> Monkey: no puedes
<socratesxd> hola a todos
<socratesxd> alguien aquí usa wine?
<socratesxd> resulta que no puedo poner juegos a pantalla completa
<socratesxd> el juego anda
<socratesxd> pero la pantalla se queda en negro
<Monkey> pronto no necesitaremos de wine si queremos jugar a lo steam :P
<socratesxd> si lo se
<mimecar> Monkey: si que lo necesitarás
<socratesxd> es una gran noticia que he recibido ultimamente
<socratesxd> pero no uso steam
<init> sigan esperando
<Monkey> mimecar: enterate!... steam va ser nativo en linux
<mimecar> Monkey: ...
<mimecar> y los juegos que
<socratesxd> si, los juegos también
<mimecar> han conseguido migrar todos los juegos de su catálogo a linux
<socratesxd> solo hay que darles tiempo
<mimecar> sin usar wine?
<socratesxd> si, sin usar wine
<socratesxd> whatever
<socratesxd> alguien me ayuda?
<init> !ot | socratesxd mimecar
<kubot> socratesxd mimecar: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> cuando lo hagan lo creeré
<socratesxd> pero pero
<socratesxd> eso es offtopic
<socratesxd> tengo una consulta :P
<socratesxd> este canal es para consulta, no?
<init> lo de los juegos ni idea, debe ser la grafica?
<Monkey> sipe
<socratesxd> :S
<socratesxd> tengo una Intel i915
<init> s/grafica/los drivers de la grafica/
<init> ah..
<init> que juego en especial?
<socratesxd> Rune
<socratesxd> pero hace lo mismo con todos los juegos
<init> sorry, no lo conozco
<socratesxd> la verdad solo me interesa ese :P
<socratesxd> es viejo
<socratesxd> pero bueno
<socratesxd> es como el God of War nórdico
<Monkey> puchale
<init> a mi me andan las cosas a fullscreen en wine
<socratesxd> lo portaron a Linux
<init> aunque no lo uso mucho ...
<socratesxd> pero por más que busqué no pude encontrarlo
<socratesxd> habían unos torrents de eso, pero ninguno servían
<socratesxd> uno empezó a arrancar y se quedó a mitad :p
<mimecar> pide información a la compañía
<socratesxd> :S
<socratesxd> a la compañía?
<mimecar> a los dueños del juego
<socratesxd> son como 100 dolares
<mimecar> y los que han hecho el port
<socratesxd> Loki, ya no anda
<socratesxd> abandonaron ese proyecto
<socratesxd> y era Loki el que los portaba
<mimecar> entonces no han hecho un port
<socratesxd> pero si había rastros de ello
<socratesxd> y estaba convencido de su existencia
<socratesxd> pero desapareció de la red
<socratesxd> incluso la versión para windows me dio lucha encontrarla
<mimecar> busca en la web de wine si está bien soportado
<socratesxd> si lo está
<socratesxd> Platinum
<socratesxd> dice
<socratesxd> de hecho lo puedo jugar
<socratesxd> pero lo quiero jugar a pantalla completa
<mimecar> si es platinum tiene fallos
<socratesxd> ¬¬
<Monkey> lol
<socratesxd> si es platinum es perfecto
<socratesxd> si es silver tiene fallos
<mimecar> el nivel superior es Gold
<socratesxd> el nivel superior es Platinum
<mimecar> ok
<init> platinum no era que andaba como gold haciendo cambios?
<socratesxd> Platinum, Applications which install and run flawlessly on an out-of-the-box Wine installation
<socratesxd> Gold, Applications that work flawlessly with some special configuration
<init> lol, tienes razon
<mimecar> socratesxd: no está probado en ubuntu desde la 7
<socratesxd> da igual
<socratesxd> funciona
<socratesxd> :P
<mimecar> si te funcionara no preguntarías aquí
<socratesxd> pregunto por el asunto de la pantalla completa
<socratesxd> :P
<socratesxd> :s
<socratesxd> quizás lo mejor sea buscar un canal de wine
<init> socratesxd: #winehq
<socratesxd> en freenode?
<init> si, y en ingles
<alexove> Hola gente
<alexove> tengo un problema con mate
<socratesxd> no problem
<socratesxd> :S
<init> mate esta en los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu?
<socratesxd> alexove, creo que te habia visto en debian
<alexove> hace tiempo
<xangua> no lo está, problema resuelto init ;)
<init> xangua: lol!
<alexove> compre una nueva laptop y la unica distro que funciona con esta maquina es ubuntu
<arp-> por?
<alexove> instale mate pero no me carga los temas ni tampoco puedo modificar la apariencia
<alexove> la tarjeta de video no funciona en otras distribuciones
<arp-> eso es tema de la distro
<arp-> te faltaran los drviers
<alexove> en las otras distros estan instaladas pero no funcionan
<arp-> que tarjeta de video trae?
<alexove> no se porque
<alexove> intel hd graphics 3000
<arp-> ah...
<alexove> pero ese no es el tema
<arp-> Intel...
<arp-> ok
<xangua> el tema es que mate ni está en los repositorios de ubuntu ni está soportado alexove, probaste con unity o con gnome-shell ¿
<alexove> el problema es que instale mate-desktop pero no le puedo cambiar los temas de la apariencia
<init> una intel que da problemas?
<alexove> no me acostumbro a ellos
<arp-> init:  donde me parecio ver eso (?)
<arp-> jaja
<mimecar> alexove: si no está en los repositorios de ubuntu, qué has hecho para añadirlo?
<init> arp-: la aceleracion de las intels, viene "metida en el kernel" por default en la mayoria de las distros
<maca> Bueno, yo me voy
<alexove> solo agregue los repositorios y lo instale
<mimecar> qué repositorios
<alexove> aqui las instrucciones
<alexove> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14622821/Ya-es-posible-probar-mate-en-Ubuntu.html
<alexove> son del proyecto mate
<arp-> taringa oO
<mimecar> taringa no es que de mucha confianza
<init> para la proxima, elegi un suicidio menos doloroso
<arp-> aha
<arp-> si dice Intel VGA...
<arp-> sali corriendo
<arp-> :P
<init> arp-: por que?
<arp-> son una chota
<init> las intels van de lujo para lo uqe son
<alexove> jajajaja
<init> s/uq/qu/
<alexove> busque en muchas paginas y las instrucciones son las mismas
<alexove> incluso en la pagina del mismo mate-desktop
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en los foros de ese proyecto
<arp-> que version de ubuntu?
<init> #mate
<arp-> hacke mate
<arp-> en fin
<arp-> alguien tiene una Acer Aspire One?
<sudo_su> intel anda bien, si sos gamer.
<init> el dev que empezo armando el fork habla espaniol, asi que si le encontras podrias preguntarle
<init> arp-: yo
<sudo_su> extreme tux racer,60 FPS
<arp-> que wifi trae generalmente?
<cousteau> arp-, /me
<init> sudo_su: dije bien, no que era para jugar...
<init> arp-: la mia una broadcom, pero vi muchas con atheros
<cousteau> sudo_su, ETR va bien hasta en mi AAO (con Lubuntu)
<init> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<arp-> ah
<init> la mia ^
<arielsanflo> que mala esa wlan
<arp-> ok
<init> esta broadcom?
<arielsanflo> que porqueria para ubutu
<cousteau> mi AAO tiene una Atheros, iirc
<arp-> broadcom
<arp-> ?
<sudo_su> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<arp-> andan perfecto
<arp-> obviamente preferiria una atheros
<init> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<arp-> pero broadcom.. hay que saberlas armar
<arielsanflo> toca buscarle controladores ppara que funcione bien
<init> arp-: perfcto?
<sudo_su> 945gme es de netbook
<init> se
<arielsanflo> es un huevo hasta para otras distros como fedora
<init> arp-: esta broadcom anda para atras
<arielsanflo> huy es igualita  a la mia
<arp-> init:  um
<arp-> la tenes con los drivers libres?
<arielsanflo> es de casualidad acer aspire one
<init> arielsanflo: no es tan complicado
<init> arp-: drivers libres? existen?
<arp-> claro..
<Monkey> lol
<arielsanflo> no ahora con esta modernidad de ubuntgu
<init> b43 es libre pero usa el firmware privativo
<arp-> como no van a a existir
<arp-> bueh
<arp-> los de compat?
<init> no se, eso no eran para las atheros nomas?
<init> o algo asi?
<arp-> no
<arp-> para broadcom tb
<init> igual, tengo modo monitor
<init> demasiado
<arielsanflo> beno ya que estamos hablando de wlan
<arp-> inyectan tb
<arp-> con el driveer librre
<init> el b43 es el driver libre
<init> el firmware para que ande es privativo
<arielsanflo> tengo una encore 1x42 wlan usb
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> copia de nuevo tu lspci
<init> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY\
<arp-> si
<arp-> esa inyecta
<arielsanflo> y no he podido hacerla funcionar en ubuntu
<arp-> perfectamente
<arp-> usas los firmware que te da compat
<arp-> y fue
<init> yo use el firmware del driver de windows
<arp-> ya tuve de esas
<arielsanflo> cuando la conecto y hago lsusb
<init> s/use/uso/
<arielsanflo> ya le smuestro el pastebin
<arp-> kernel?
<init> yo?
<arp-> si
<init> 2.6.32.27
<arp-> ah
<arp-> estas atras
<init> vanilla,
<init> no pienso actualizar :D
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> por?
<init> a lo sumo al 37 .. pero aca me quedo
<init> arp-: me andan mejor
<arp-> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<init> seguro que hay mejoras, pero este anda bastante bien y no uso las "mejoras"
<arp-> vamos al offtopic init
<init> taba por decir eso, no uso ubuntu :D
<arielsanflo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/953356/
<arielsanflo> y me sale que es un realtek
<arielsanflo> wlan
<arielsanflo> tengo instalado ubuntu 112.04
<arielsanflo> 12.04
<arielsanflo> 3.2.0-24-generic
<arielsanflo> y este kernel
<arielsanflo> la conecto en el puerto usb
<arielsanflo> pero no me navega
<arielsanflo> no conecta
<paul_> ola como desactivo las aplicaciones ue se inician  con ubuntu ??
<cousteau> "Aplicaciones al inicio"?
<paul_> se por ejemplo ubuntu one  y otras cosas que no uso en ubuntu 12.04
<paul_> como las desactivo para que no inicien
<cousteau> creo que se llama "Aplicaciones al inicio", busca en el lanzador
<cousteau> botón de ubuntu y escribe "aplicaciones" a ver si sale
<cousteau> o "inicio"
<cousteau> (a menos que le hayan cambiado el nombre)
<paul_> pero en aplicaciones al inicio no me aparece nada como en los anteriores ubuntu
<chelopapo> holas
<Deckon> o/
<chelopapo> nesesito algion con ganas de auyudarme!
<chelopapo> xD
<chelopapo> alguien*
<Deckon> ajam
<chelopapo> soy novato y cambie de entorno grafico de MATE a KDE
<chelopapo> y el menu con las aplicaciones que tenia instaladas se quedo todo mesclado
<Deckon> y la duda es como puedes separar aplicaciones qt de gtk?
<chelopapo> nose que es qt ni gtek
<chelopapo> gtk
<Deckon> cual es tu duda?
<chelopapo> como reparar para que quede n todas las aplicaciones en su lugar en el menu
<cousteau> es que a saber qué ha hecho mate...  lo normal es que no haya que hacer nada y que las aplicaciones se clasifiquen independientemente del entorno de escritorio
<cousteau> (para eso se inventó freedesktop)
<chelopapo> porque se creoo dentro del menu de aplicaciones un submenu con el nombre (aplicaciones perdidas) y ahi dentro esta todo mesclado, aunque los programas la mayoria funcionan
<cousteau> qué cosa más rara
<chelopapo> queres que te pase una screen?
<chelopapo> para que me entoiendas?
<cousteau> no, si lo entiendo
<cousteau> estás usando linux mint?  porque si es así a lo mejor sus programas se instalan de forma distinta o algo así...
<Deckon> primero, como instalaste mate?
<chelopapo> si uso una distro modificada de mint
<chelopapo> para auditoria
<chelopapo> voy a probar a instalar otro entorno grafico aver que pasa
<cousteau> chelopapo, ese es el problema...  mint usa repositorios modificados, y a saber hasta qué punto los modifica
<chelopapo> ahhhhhhhhhh
<cousteau> mejor pregunta en un canal de mint...  te sabrán decir mejor
<Deckon> +
<Deckon> *+1
<cousteau> o de la distribución modificada que uses
<chelopapo> en este servidor hay canal de mint?
<Deckon> debe de
<cousteau> me parece que no, pero hay un canal de mint no sé dónde
<chelopapo> voy a la pagina oficial de mint aver
<chelopapo> gracias costeau
<cousteau> aquí hay un canal #linuxmint, pero no parece haber mucha gente (o creo que es #linuxmint-help)
<cousteau> ...mejor mira el canal oficial, sí
<Deckon> tal vez en el canal de mate
<The_Loko> Un problemilla: Desde que instalé Ubuntu 12.04 64-bits el PlayOnlinux y Winetricks no me instalan nada, me dice que todos los componente s de windows y dll no son compatibles con 64 bits, pero en 11.10 si funcionaba
<The_Loko> a alguien le pasa?
 * cousteau no usa wine :/
<cousteau> 11.10 era de 64b también?
<The_Loko> si
<cousteau> hmm, raro
<The_Loko> eso es lo extraño xD
<mardek_treya> Buenas!!
<chelopapo> holas
<mardek_treya> alguien me ayuda a sincronizar mi cel con wammu?
<cousteau> ah, ya sé, a lo mejor ahora wine se configura por defecto para 64b pero lo puedes cambiar a 32b...
<The_Loko> y como no instala ningun dll ni ningun complemento de windows no puedoinstalar ningún juego de los que tenia D:
<The_Loko> como??
<cousteau> bueno, en realidad no tengo ni idea, a lo mejor es buena idea preguntar en #winehq (en inglés)
<The_Loko> ok, voy a ver
<mardek_treya> alguien me ayuda a sincronizar mi cel con wammu?
<jose2123> ola alguien sabe como instalar el office 2010 en ubuntu
<Deckon> con wine
<Acro> o una maquina virtual
<Deckon> o con crossover creo que se llama el otro emulador
<jose2123> ya lo intente con wine pero no se instala segun me dicen que solo el 2007 se instala en el wine
<Deckon> jose2123: usa el poder de gugle
<The_Loko> winetricks o PlayOnlinux
<The_Loko> con eso si se puede instalar el office
<The_Loko> pero teniendo el LibreOffice no lo recomiendo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> libreoffice es limitadillo
<The_Loko> para mi no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> comparar ms office y libre office es como comparar un porche y un seat panda
<Deckon> tal vez excel, el resto no hay mucha diferencia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que ubuntu y linux sea la caña no quiere decir que todo lo opensource sea de más calidad que algun programa de mocosoft
<Gosset_Inofensiu> se ha de reconocer que ms office es el mejor de office
<The_Loko> por cierto, ustedes teneis algun programa de buscador para buscar archivos y carpetas que esten en cualquier sitio? (no solo documentos) En ubuntu 11.10 si venia pero ahora no lo encuentro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sobre todo excel si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en gnome no hay esa funcionalidad ?
<The_Loko> yo a ms office solo le veo mejor diseño y powerpoint mas facilidad, excel no lo uso
<The_Loko> en gnome la tenia en 11.10
<m4v> este canal es sobre soporte de Ubuntu, mover el offtopic a #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor.
<The_Loko> ahora no la veo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok m4v
<The_Loko> se llamaba buscar archivos, ya no está y los programas que hay parecidos no encuentran nada...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> uf
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sabría decirte los iento
<Colo_ar> The_Loko: probaste con: find . -name "lost*" -print, lost seria el archivo a buscar
<The_Loko> Yo se del comando, decía del programa gráfico que venía instalado.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta: alguien ha conseguido hacer correr gnome-panel encima de Unity?
<Deckon> teorica mente podrias hacerlo haciendo gnome-panel &
<Deckon> pero no tiene mcho sentido hacer eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que vi un video que corre por internet sobre gnome-panel con un tio que habla con acento muy britanico  te suena? ese que golpe dice: relaaaaax
<Deckon> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/gnome-fallback-mejorado-en-ubuntu-12-04-como-si-nada-hubiera-pasado/
<init> !ot Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de omgubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> !init
<kubot> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<HoNgOuRu> saludo a todos los linuxeros.....
<Deckon> alguien sabe por que tengo retenidos estos paquetes?   linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-29
<GridCube> retenidos?
<Deckon> GridCube, sep
<m4v> porque es un update del kernel
<Deckon> y luego?
<m4v> tenés que usar dist-upgrade para instalarlos.
<Deckon> Oo
<GridCube> :( algo le paso a mi sistema
<GridCube> algo malo
<Deckon> como que dist-upgrade si acabo de instalar el 12
<Deckon> que ya salio otro?
<Deckon> o_o
<Deckon> ok el dist-upgrade jalo.....extraña forma de gestion
<m4v> no es un comando para actualizar a otra distro...
<Deckon> ha otra distro no pero si a otra version o eso es lo que tenia entendido
<m4v> mira el man del apt-get en vez de suponer cosas.
<Deckon> en eso estoy
<cousteau> GridCube, y nos vas a dejar con la duda?  queremos detalles macabros!
<GridCube> bueno
<init> algo malo? arranco? :P
<GridCube> estaba haciendo un update de 140 paquetes en 11.10, para luego intentar un salto al vacio con un upgrade a 12.04
<GridCube> pero de golpe salto que bajo los 140 paquetes pero no los instalo
<GridCube> entonces no podia copiar una imagen a /tmp/ y me saltaba otro error
<GridCube> y dije Jolines!
<GridCube> y entonces reinicie, pero ya no reconoce ninguna particion en sda
<GridCube> :(
<cousteau> glups...
<cousteau> se habrá quedado sin espacio en disco?
<GridCube> no
<Deckon> m4v, y el safe-upgrade?
<m4v> Deckon: que safe-upgrade?
<m4v> Deckon: eso es en el aptitude, Ubuntu no usa aptitude.
<Deckon> ho verdad verdad
<twing> hola
<Deckon> o/
<Deckon> mmm se cerro la terminal de dist-upgrade eso es normal?
<jduranboger> buenas noches
<jduranboger> alguine me puede orientar respecto a una instalación de ubuntu
<Deckon> como respecto a que?
<jduranboger> quiero actualizar ubunto en mi netbook mediante DVD
<jduranboger> sin afectar mi instalación de windows
<Deckon> no tienes conexion a internet jduranboger ?
<jduranboger> Deckon, tengo una conexión limitada (es un paquete postpago), pero tengo el DVD de ubuntu 12 y un drive
<jduranboger> se puede actualizar el ubunto desde el DVD?
<Deckon> si si no mal recuerdo
<jduranboger> pero como lo hago?
<Deckon> solo mete el dvd y me parece que ya te da la opcion de upgrade
<jduranboger> lo arranco desde ubuntu supongo
<Deckon> si
<jduranboger> Deckon, ok
<jduranboger> gracias
<jduranboger> hare la prueba
<Deckon> suerte
<Deckon> hay alguna utileria para apt para poder hacer downgrades?
<init> el mismo apt
<Deckon> si pero, estoy viendo la cache y tengo 3 kerneles
<init> en la wiki de debian hay tutos
<Deckon> uno .....24.37
<init> ??
<Deckon> y 2 ...24.26
<Deckon> pero tienen diferente nombre
<init> mm?
<Deckon> linux-image-generic-pae_3.2.0.24.26_i386.deb  y   linux-generic-pae_3.2.0.24.26_i386.deb
<Deckon> cual tengo que downgradear?
<Deckon> o que es que?
<init> para que downgradear?
<Deckon> por que este kernel no me toma el brillo
<init> y linux-generic suena a meta paquete que depende de -image y -headers
<init> Deckon: si es por instalar .deb's puedes usar dpkg
<init> y ... los 3/2 que tengas
<init> igual, te recomiendo siempre los headers, o no podras compilar cosas o tener virtualbox o cosas asi
<Deckon> si, pero entonces me voy por linux-image?
<init> sip
<Deckon> ok, veamos si se rompe XD
<init> lol!
<init> suerte :D
<Deckon> init, pues si inicio pero no era ese el kernel, parece que no me instala el kernel que si funciona ya que lo instale con actualizasiones :S
<Deckon> tendre que reinstalar
<init> mmm? :S
<init> no entendi :/
<Deckon> si cuando instale marque la opcion de actualizasiones
<Deckon> y el kernel que me funciona es el del live
<Deckon> parece que no me instalo el del live
<Deckon> bueno ya no importa prueba y error....como ignoro un paquete?
<cousteau> no le devuelvas las llamadas
<Deckon> :S
<Deckon> ya encontre....estoy algo desorientado en apt...
<init> :P
<paul_> Hola Alguien???
<Deckon> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<george2002> muchos
<paul_> queria preguntar si al ubuntu le puedo instalar el entorno que viene gnome-shell ?
<george2002> si
<paul_> yo tengo unity , no tira problemas? es que me gustaria insyalar algunos entornos pero no se si generan algun error
<paul_> instalar xD
<paul_> por ejemplo quiero instalar xfce y gnome shell junto con el que ya tengo
<Deckon> xfce no tendrias problemas, con shell no tengo idea
<paul_> el comando para xfce es sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Deckon> xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<paul_> ok  gracias
<joseluis64> hola, buenas tardes noches o días
<joseluis64> no se si alguien me pueda ayudar
<joseluis64> tengo un problema con el sonido, es decir, no hay
<joseluis64> mi computadora está muda
<joseluis64> es un problema que he tenido siempre
<joseluis64> desde Ubunu 6.06
<joseluis64> hasta hoy
<joseluis64> que uso Ubuntu 12.04
<joseluis64> en las versiones anteriores siempre he encontrado una solución a medias, pero nada que arregle el problema definitivamente
<joseluis64> mi problema es con un chip de sonido HDA, No tengo idea si el problema sea el kernel o no, pero en Debian no tengo ese problema, o al menos en menos del 1 % de las ocasiones, tenía sonido al arrancar
<joseluis64> y en Ubuntu el 99 % tengo el maldito problema con el sonido
<D4rkSh33l> como puedo canbiar la imagen de Login en ubuntu 12.04??
<xangua> D4rkSh33l: yo cambié la imágen de fondo en mi escritorio y cuando volví a entrar usaba la misma imágen que puse de fondo
<xangua> mmmm apenas iniciand cono unity :3 i feel like a newborn
<D4rkSh33l> a mi no me paso eso cuando cambie la imagen de fondo de mi escritorio la otra seguia igual
<joseluis64> D4rkSh33l tiene que ver con el unity-greeter
<dzup> tu y tus problemas , yo figurando como le voy a poner los cuernos a mi vecino con su vieja heh
<D4rkSh33l> que es el unity greeter
<m4v> dzup: perdón?
<dzup> hmm es offtopic m4v ?
<m4v> dzup: es ofensivo. Si no vas a ayudar con el soporte no digas nada.
<joseluis64> D4rkSh33l eso lo leí en ask.ubuntu, estaba buscando como poner fondos que se cambian en Ubuntu 12.04
<dzup> m4v:  me auento 4 meses y la primer vez que digo un comentario hmm tranquilo no pasa nada
<m4v> dzup: sugiero /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<dzup> nuevo canal? y el ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<m4v> joseluis64: si ejecutas speaker-test que pasa?
<Goku> weh nuevo?
<init> -offtopic forwadea a -cafe
<joseluis64> m4v no escucho nada
<dzup> 7join #ubuntu-es-offtopic,#ubuntu-es-cafe
<m4v> joseluis64: pero cual es la salida?
<m4v> !paste joseluis64
<kubot> joseluis64: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<joseluis64> gracias kubot
<dzup> ahh ya mire, el offtopcno mas verdad?
<joseluis64> m4v el conector verde de la parte trasera de mi pc, es de escritorio
<joseluis64> m4v también tengo una salida frontal esa nunca funciona
<m4v> joseluis64: no, hablo de la salida del comando speaker-test
<joseluis64> no da salida
<joseluis64> es como si todo se reproduciera correctamente pero no hay sonido
<m4v> hablo de texto, algo tiene que mostrar en la consola.
<joseluis64> m4v  hago gst-launch-0.10 audiotestsrc ! alsasink, no me da mensaje de error, pero no hay sonido
<m4v> joseluis64: ?
<joseluis64> es como el speaker-test
<m4v> joseluis64: abre una consola, ejecuta "speaker-test" pega la salida del comando en paste.ubuntu.com para que lo pueda ver...
<joseluis64> m4v ok
<joseluis64> m4v : http://paste.ubuntu.com/954060/
<m4v> joseluis64: parece estar bien, no está muteada la salida?
<joseluis64> m4v no
<m4v> joseluis64: tienes más de una placa de sonido?
<joseluis64> m4v solo tengo una
<dylan66> alsamixer en la consola
<dylan66> f6 elije la placa
<joseluis64> dylan66 tengo una VIA VT1708B 8Ch
<dylan66> fijate que automut no este enbled
<dylan66> enabled
<joseluis64> dylan66 en donde veo eso del automute?
<m4v> joseluis64: abre el alsamixer y fijate si no hay una salida muteada, o el auto-mute que mencionó dylan66
<dylan66> al ejecutar alsamixer en la consola
<dylan66> y al elegir tu tarjeta con f6
<joseluis64> m4v ya me fijé no tengo ninguna salida muteada
<dylan66> cambias con las flechas horizontales
<joseluis64> dylan66 no lo tengo habilitado
<joseluis64> tengo todos las salidas al 100
<dylan66> ok dice disables
<dylan66> hace click derecho en el icono del sonido
<m4v> joseluis64: cuando están muteadas dicen "MM" en la base de la barra
<dylan66> configuracion del sonido
<m4v> joseluis64: ninguna dice eso?
<joseluis64> m4v no, en ningún lugar de alsamixer tengo referencia del automute
<m4v> ni hay salidas con "MM"? todas tienen "00" en la base?
<dylan66> hiciste lo que te dije?
<dylan66> en la consola
<joseluis64> dylan66 así es
<dylan66> f6 seleccionaste tu tarjeta
<dylan66> por que tambien dice default
<joseluis64> sí
<joseluis64> sí
<tecno> buenas noches
<dylan66> ve aconfiguracion de sonido
<joseluis64> estoy ahí
<joseluis64> si quieres te pongo un pantallazo
<D4rkSh33l> ola los driver propietarios de ati generan problemas en ubuntu?? o son mejores los libres
<dylan66> te queria decir que en salida pongas speaker
<dylan66> no auriculares
<joseluis64> dylan66 no tengo esa opción
<dylan66> en hardware que tenes?
<joseluis64> tengo 2 salidas
<joseluis64> salida digital S/PDIF y Salida Analógica
<joseluis64> las dos salidas muestran este hardware: VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller
<dylan66> en hardaware pon analogo analogico duplex
<joseluis64> no tengo analógico duplex, cuando el sonido funciona sí lo tengo
<joseluis64> y me da chanza de elegir los audífonos, o las bocinas
<joseluis64> pero ahorita no tengo eso
<dylan66> que raro
<george2002> joseluis64: tu lo movistes ?
<joseluis64> george2002 no, no intervine
<joseluis64> no he movido nada
<george2002> pero tenias sonido antes?
<joseluis64> es como una rueda de la fortuna, funciona a veces y a veces no, pero la mayoria de las veces no tengo sonido
<joseluis64> y es cuando prendo la computadora
<dylan66> a todo esto actualizaste el sistema?
<joseluis64> dylan66 fue una instalación limpia
<dylan66> si lo se
<george2002> trata de cargar un load default en el biod, de pronto te esta echando broma
<dylan66> me refiero a las actualizaciones normales
<george2002> bios
<joseluis64> dylan66 actualizó el kernel
<joseluis64> george2002 no te estas refiriendo a que haga un flash en el bios?
<george2002> no, solo dejarlo estandar
<joseluis64> ok
<george2002> todo bios tiene load default
<joseluis64> claro
<joseluis64> entonces, nos vemos haber que pasa
<joseluis64> gracias por su ayuda... ahi vengo
<ramrebol> Hola. Quiero configurar efectos (como scale ). Como hago eso?
<xangua> instalas compiz settings manager desde el centro de software
<xangua> así puedes configurar los efectos de compiz ramrebol, pero cuidado con que no le muevas algo a unity
<ramrebol> como que moverle algo a unity??   hay incompatibilidades entre compiz y unity??
<kidoARG> hola mundo!
<[|HuGO|]> tengo problemas con una tarjeta gráfica nvidia 7025
<arp-> ?
<arp-> yo tengo la msima
<arp-> xD
<[|HuGO|]> y no tienes problemas?
<arp-> nop
<arp-> uso 11.04
<arp-> y los drivers de nvidia..
<arp-> no los del repo
<[|HuGO|]> probé con la 11.10 y la 12.04
<arp-> que problema te da?
<[|HuGO|]> con drivers privativos
<[|HuGO|]> No me da la aceleración gráfica, sólo puedo iniciar en modo ubuntu 2D
<arp-> um
<arp-> baja los drivers de la web de nvidia
<arp-> y usa esos
<arp-> antes de instalarlos.. desintala los que trae ubuntu
<rockalterna> hola
<rockalterna> podeis hecharme un cable con la grafica?
<Tukeke> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Tukeke> !irc
<kubot> Una lista de canales oficiales de soporte para ubuntu, asi como sus clientes, pueden encontrarse aquí: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/IRC - Para acceder a un listado general de los canales en !freenode, vease (en inglés): http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<Tukeke> !freenode
<kubot> freenode es la red IRC donde estas!! - Mira en http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode tiene politicas que rigen como las personas pueden utilizarla puedes leerlas en http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - Los canales de Ubuntu en freenode tambien tienen sus propios !lineamientos
<tory> hola para ubuntu hay herramientas de proteccion como estas? http://www.flu-project.com/marmita-detectando-ataques-man-in-the-middle.html
<xoan> tory: ettercap, wireshark, arpspoof, ...
<tory> y cual de ellas es mas facil de usar al estilo de marmita?
<tory> en ubuntu
<xoan> no sé como es marmita, pero cualquiera de los dos primero te debería servir; instálalos y prueba ambos (están en los repositorios)
<tory> xoan en el link con la grafica se ve a pr¡ori lo intuitiva que es  el uso de marmita sin conocerla  , por eso pregunto cual de esas herramientas se aproxima mas a marmita ?
<xoan> no lo sé, pruébalas y nos lo cuentas
<tory> xoan no sabes entonces cual de todas esas herramientas es la mas facil y simple de usar?
<xoan> ambas son sencillas
<xoan> instalarlas es gratis: $ sudo apt-get install wireshark ettercap-graphical
<xoan> así que instálalas y pruébalas
<tory> y te dan esos avisos tan grandes y simples de ataques recibidos en cuanto son detectados como ocurre y se ve en la grafica de marmita?
<xoan> supongo que incluso mucho mejor
<tory> xoan wireshark supongo que tendra un modo basico de usuario y otro de avanzado, yo solo lo quiero para que me de avisos de alerta o proteccion , con esa clase de herramienta, sencilla y facil de uar, me encontrare si hago el esfuerzo de instalarla?
<xoan> tory: en serio...
<xoan> instálatela y lo ves tú mismo
<tory> xoan el problema es que esa herramienta me pida permisos de administrador para usarla y tenga que configurarla para que arranque desde el inicio de ubuntu siempre
<xoan> tory: probablemente sí te pida permisos de superusuario
<tory> y eso lo complicaria si es que ocurre eso con ese software
<xoan> pero hay formas de iniciar aplicaciones que requieren sudo sin que pidan la contraseña, usando visudo
<tory> no se por que esas herramientas no vienen preparadas para que arranquen desde ubuntu si lo deseas
<xoan> tory: porque requieren permisos de administrador :)
<xoan> pero son aplicaciones gráficas; simplemente instálalas y ábrelas desde el menú
<tory> quieres decir que llo que ajuste en esas graficas se guardara y arrancara siempre las opciones activadas desde ubuntu?
<tory> que aquello que ajuste...
<xoan> tory: ya te las has instalado?
<paul_> ola alguien sabe como se personalisa el xubuntu??
<tory> xoan estoy en ello
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien le ve futuro al fork mate?
<xoan> paul_: desde el menú Sistema -> Preferencias
<paul_> saben que drivers de video debo instalarle ?? mi tarjeta es ati y en drivers privativos aparecen 2
<tory> una pregunta el fork mate era para el escritorio de linux mint?
<fosco_> buenas
<tory> xoan ok ya he instalado wireshark  y la interfaz tiene buena pinta al estilo de kde o de un software facilon en uso de windows
<tory> ahora me falta saber si podre entenderme cn el al usarlo tal como aparenta su grafica
<xoan> tory: probablemente para detectar ataques MITM o ARP Poisoning esté más indicado ettercap
<tory> solo lo quiero para que me detecte ataques lan aunque creo que este software es mas bien para proteger las redes inalambricas o el wireless si no me equivoco
<tory> xoan wireshark tiene una grafica facil de entender y de usar a primera vista , podria servirme igualmente para alertarme de ataques dirigidas a la Lan?
<xoan> tory: wireshark tiene un precioso manual de uso...
<tory> pero en resumidas cuentas ssirve tambien para proteger las redes lan?
<xoan> no, no es un firewall; para eso ya están los firewalls
<tory> xoan bien prefiero que darme con este aunque no sea tan avanzado como los demas simplemente porque tiene una grafica para ser usada por usuarios no avanzados como yo, intentare cambiarle el idioma y aprovechar su uso al maximo posible, gracias
<tory> ...quedarme
<tory> xoan ah que wireshark es un firewall entonces ahora mismo lo desinstalo no quiero tener conflictos con el que ya uso
<xoan> tory: relee de nuevo mi mensaje, anda
<xoan> 11:01 < xoan> no, no es un firewall; para eso ya están los firewalls
<tory> ah ok lo siento es que hay mucho caco aqui y en todo esto y a veces me lio
<tory> hay mucho cacao aqui
<xoan> ya, el que tú tienes ;)
<tory> es que tengo que estar en varias cosas a la vez ... y eso me hace caer en muchos errores
<xoan> me da que aunque estuvieras sólo con una...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tory, puedes instalar mate en ubuntu tb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero es gtk2 no le veo mucho futuro...
<tory> xoan lo peor de todo es que me voy a ir de aqui sin saber para que sirve realmente wireshark
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sirve para analizar el trafico de paquetes de una red
<xoan> tory: tiene un manual de ayuda y uso; ese siempre lo tendrás disponible aunque no tengas internet; y si tienes internet, usa cualquier buscador para encontrar guías y tutorials
<xoan> *tutoriales
<tory> y yo lo que busco es una especie de escudo contra intrusiones de terceros malintencionados para ubuntu con avisos grandes de alerta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en fin
<xoan> con todo eso, si no consigues saber para qué sirve o como se usa, ve al médico, porque tienes que hacértelo mirar.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tory: mejor usa windows
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es mas seguro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que linux
<Gosset_Inofensiu> :p
<tory> windows podria ser mas seguro para mi porque sus programas de defensa al menos te lanzan avisos que te puede alertar en mayor o menor grado y reaccionar a tiempo , pero el ubuntu que uso en ese aspento es muy silente
<xoan> tory: te pasas todo el día delante de la pantalla del ordenador? en serio, ve al médico
<xoan> que no te pille un aviso de esos mientras estás en la ducha, porque de poco servira :)
<tory> y tu que estas haciendo ahora te recuerdo que mi ip es compartida por mas de 100 propietarios y no siempre soy yo el que esta aqui
<Gosset_Inofensiu> Estoy intentando customizar Unity con MyUnity, la verdad es que me gusta el Launcher a la izquierda de Unity y también el HUD, pero odio que no se pueda customizar el panel superior. Había visto por ahí que era posible mantener el Left Launcher con HUD y todo esto y añadir el gnome-panel con sus paneles configurables rollo gnome 2 pero actualizado a gnome 3. Lo que no sé es si era logueandote con gnome-fallback o
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-fallback (no effects). Alguien me puede guiar un poco con este tema? Quisiera lo mejor de Unity con lo mejor de Gnome 2 en un mismo escritorio....
<tory> gosset entoces necesitas todo un equipo de desarrollo para sacar una nueva distro de ubuntu con todas esas ventajas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estando en Unity, si abro terminal y pongo gnome-panel me salen los paneles clásicos, pero me salen un monton de warnings
<tory> xoan nada voy a desinstalar wireshark porque no se para que lo quiero y probare suerte con el recomendado ettercap
<tory> gracias
<xoan> tory: de nada
<BreoganGal> hol
<tirano> hola a todos
<tirano> alguien que programe aplicaciones para ANDROID?
<tirano> necesito ayuda!... estoy programando una aplicacion pero necesito capturar datos del puerto USB desde mi aplicacion
<tirano> alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> tirano: pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<mimecar> !ot tirano
<kubot> tirano: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<tirano> gracias
<EagleScreen> hola
<Deckon> o/
<EagleScreen> en Ubuntu 12.04 LTS no tengo disponible la hibernación, pero con otras distribuciones Linux si podía hibernar sin problemas
<xoan> EagleScreen: cuánto espacio tienes en la partición swap? y cuánta memoria RAM tienes?
<EagleScreen> en el menu de apagado la hibernacion no aparece, en lo de preferencias de energía, la opcion de hibernacion sale pero  no puedo escogerla para bateria critica
<EagleScreen> segun free -m tengo 2175MB de swap
<EagleScreen> y este ordena tiene 2 GB de RAM
<EagleScreen> pm-hibernate hiberna perfectamente
<xoan> pues enontces sí que es raro
<somosbarrigas_> Permiso, leí por ahí que la posibilidad de hibernar desde el modo gráfico no se ofrece por defectos de su funcionamiento
<somosbarrigas_> a mí también me tiene disgustado que no exista la posibilidad
<omikron4> tampoco seamos quejicas.. el suspender no esta mal
<somosbarrigas_> reservé 10 GB de swap para tal función y al parecer lo hice en vano
<somosbarrigas_> claro que no, no es quejarse el asunto, simplemente ver los defectos, mi portatil no tiene una buena batería y suspender no es lo mismo
<somosbarrigas_> suspendida sigue consumiendo
<somosbarrigas_> de todos modos creo que es un problema que se solucionará en breve
<satonio> hola
<somosbarrigas_> disculpen que irrumpiera sí en la charla, vi que hablaban sobre el tema y no me aguanté, saludos desde uruguay para todos
<omikron4> seguro que sigue consumiendo?? a mi me apaga todo, bueno.. desde el 11.10 antes no lo probe
<satonio> tengo problemas con network-manager y la la tarjeta de red wifi ra0, no me la reconoce
<omikron4> satonio: y como sabes que el sistema la identifica como ra0 si no te la identifica?
<somosbarrigas_> suspendida sí consume sí, porque el estado de las cosas queda en la memoria ram (según engo entendido), basta ver que en mi portátil queda una luz parpadeante para saber que está consumiendo energía además
<satonio> omikron4, no me sale en network-manager pero si en ifconfig, iwconfig
<satonio> hago iwconfig scan ra0 y me da las redes...
<omikron4> satonio: si esta en iwconfig y en ifconfig esta mas que identificada
<satonio> omikron4, pero no me sale en network-manager
<satonio> no sale la lista de redes, no sale ni que tengo wifi
<omikron4> es que network-manager es un frontendo de iwconfig... o lo mismo que sale en iwconfig debe salir en network-manager.. pero por si las moscas instala wicd  sudo apt-get install wicd
<omikron4> y lo utilizas como administrador de redes
<omikron4> satonio: luego en el setup de wicd le configuras la wifi como ra0
<satonio> con wicd si sale
<omikron4> pues usalo que es mejor que network
<omikron4> bueno.. eso dicen algunos
<satonio> estoy probando y lleva un poco ya de rato validando autenticacion
<satonio> contraseña incorrecta :S
<satonio> pues es esa
<omikron4> eso es porque debes ir a donde te pide la contraseña y  asegurarte de que se trata de wep o wpa o lo que sea
<satonio> es wpa2 psk
<omikron4> porque si por defecto te pone wep y tu le pones tu contraseña... pues esa no es
<omikron4> debes ponerle wpa2-psk en el cuadro de encryptacion
<EagleScreen> satonio: usas driver privativo para tu wifi?
<satonio> uso el que he bajado de ralink porque el que venia no funcionaba
<satonio> se me ha bloqueado el wicd
<satonio> iwconfig no responde
<satonio> voy a reiniciar :S
<EagleScreen> no me lo puedo creer
<EagleScreen> http://news.softpedia.es/Ubuntu-12-4-Precise-Pangoline-no-incluira-la-funcion-Hibernate-265160.html
<xoan> el segundo punto de la lista: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#PrecisePangolin.2BAC8-ReleaseNotes.2BAC8-CommonInfrastructure.Common_Infrastructure
<satonio> fuuuuuu
<satonio> no va :(
<xoan> y tampoco es que sea muy complicado habilitarla: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<xoan> y pm-hibernate sigue funcionando; simplemente se deshabilitó el acceso desde los menús
<satonio> la puse wep, en el wicd wep passphrase puse la contraseña y se quedo en negro la pantalla con los datos del dmesg y luego se puso normal
<satonio> y bad password
<satonio> no funciona tampoco con los drivers de ralink :(
<EagleScreen> satonio: se puede saber por que usas wicd y no network-manager?
<satonio> si EagleScreen, porque no me sale en network manager, como si no tuviera wifi
<EagleScreen> y en wicd si?
<EagleScreen> eso es rarisimo
<satonio> si
<satonio> en wicd si
<satonio> y en iwconfig
<satonio> y en ifconfig tambien sale
<EagleScreen> satonio: aparece tu tarjeta de red wifi  mencionada en /etc/network/Interfaces ?
<satonio> ah pues si, ese puede ser el problema
<satonio> xd
<EagleScreen> satonio: quitala de ahi para q nm pueda gestionarla
<satonio> quitada
<EagleScreen> prueba con sudo service network-manager restart
<satonio> sigue sin salir
<satonio> voy a reiniciar
<EagleScreen> va
<satonio> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart tampoco soluciono nada
<satonio> ni siquiera me he caido :S
<satonio> pues sigue sin salir
<EagleScreen> tienes activada la red inalambrica desde las opciones del nm?
<satonio> donde esta esa opcion?
<satonio> si es con el boton derecho no sale
<EagleScreen> es con el izquierdo
<EagleScreen> Activar red y Activar red inalambrica
<satonio> no sale igualmente
<EagleScreen> eso tiene q salir
<EagleScreen> si no sale es por que a saber que estas haciendo
<satonio> pues no sale
<EagleScreen> que edicion de Ubuntu estas usando?
<satonio> 12.04
<EagleScreen> y eso lo estas mirando en wicd o en nm?
<satonio> el que?
<satonio> activar red inalambrica en el nm ofc
<satonio> es el que uso de toda la vida solo he puesto el otro porque en nm no sale
<satonio> [  153.633473] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffcfb016149b44
<satonio> y esto?
<EagleScreen> satonio: mira a ver si tienes este fichero: /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<EagleScreen> y a ver que pone
<satonio> esta, ahora lo pego en lo del topic de pegar cosas
<satonio> si se me abre firefox...
<EagleScreen> esperemos que se abra
<satonio> :S tengo un proceso defunct de firefox y se niega a abrirse
<mimecar> satonio: matalo
<satonio> no hace ni caso a kill -9
<m4v> medio extraño que no lo pueda matar con kill -9, le estas dando al proceso correcto? :p
<EagleScreen> esas cosas a veces pasan
<satonio> si
<satonio> y ahora apt-get pasa de mi
<satonio> :S
<satonio> boton de reiniciar y goes
<satonio> ya estoy de vuelta
<satonio> a ver
<satonio> que fichero era?
<EagleScreen> /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<satonio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/955131/
<init> lo de kill -9 puede ser si se quedo zombie.. no?
<EagleScreen> pues lo siento satonio, no tengo ni idea de que te pasa
<EagleScreen> satonio: si Ubuntu te diera muchos problemas, prueba con otra distro buena a ver si hay mas suerte: Debian, OpenSUSE, Fedora...
<polux9> Hola gente!
<init> buenas
<polux9> salio el 12.04LTS para aquellos de nosotros que estamos aprendiendo... yo tengo el natty y hace meses actualize a 12.01 creo que era... basicamente deje la grande :P tenia problemas de compatibilidad que en mi rookie status no pude solucionar. esta version LTS es para nosotros los "no iluminados" correcto ?
<mimecar> polux9: traducción de todo lo que has puesto?
<mimecar> una versión LTS sólo tiene más tiempo de soporte
<mimecar> es igual que las liberaciones normales
<polux9> 12.04 LTS es para todo mundo? lo puedo poner en mi pc siendo novato de linux?
<mimecar> cualquier versión es para todo el mundo
<m4v> polux9: 12.01 no existe :P LTS significa que tiene soporte de largo plazo, pere respecto al uso es igual a las otras versiones
<polux9> como siempre... agradezco las aclaraciones :D
<m4v> polux9: ubuntu trata de ser sencillo para todos en todas sus versiones.
<polux9> correcto, solo que actualize una vez desde el gestor de actualizaciones y tuve que reinstalar todo pues nunca me funciono, pregunte aki y me explicaron que esa version en especial podia tener algunos errores de compatibilidad que tenia esperar para una version mas estable
<mimecar> polux9: en el IRC escribe frases cortas
<mimecar> cuesta leer parrafos
<polux9> okas
<xoan> mimecar: cuesta
<xoan> más
<xoan> leer
<xoan> frases
<xoan> cortas ;)
<init> xoan: se referia a cortas, no que abusen del enter
<xoan> todos sabemos cómo acaba esto...
<m4v> polux9: lo que tiene es que es LTS, osea va a tener soporte por 5 años, en lugar del año y medio que tienen las versiones normales
<polux9> okas
<polux9> la 12.01 que salio despues de natty narwhal no me salia escritorio
<polux9> me devolvi a 11.04
<polux9> solo quiero saber si puedo esperar sorpresas asi con 12.04 en un hp530 :D
<init> no existe esa version, ya te lo dijieron
<polux9> a no alcance a leer eso ;)
<m4v> polux9: por 12.01 seguramente te refieres a Oneiric, la 11.10
<polux9> okas si revise esa es
<polux9> me dio problemas... no perdi nada solo reinstale natty
<m4v> polux9: y con las notebooks es un tema, no creo que te podamos garantizar que salga todo bien, a no ser que haya alguien aquí con esa notebook usando 12.04 ahora.
<polux9> okas yo tomo mucha referencia en este canal pues no conozco mas gente en mis circulos con linux y que ayuden
<polux9> :D
<m4v> polux9: lo que te diría es ver si anda con un livecd.
<polux9> ya estoy descargando ya. siempre pregunto para saber si debo esperar algo o no asi no me toma por sorpresa
<polux9> siempre pueden haber de esas logicamente
<polux9> bueno se pasaron con sus aclaraciones, opiniones, etc. a ver si les cuento despues como me fue
<kenMasters> buenas una consulta, algo fuera de tema base; algun programa que en revise y ordene las etiquedas y llaves ya sea en html o en php, que revise si alguna llave esta mal cerrada y ordene codigo
<Deckon> geany podria ser
<Deckon> gedit no lo hace?
<init> geany lo hace
<kenMasters> a ver lo reviso
<Patricio> msg nickserv identify propoleo
<paul_> ola me pueden decir que driver instalo en xubuntu?? en la lista de privativos me aparecen 2 de amd
<fosco_> paul_: ninguno
<fosco_> el libre q va instalado por defecto es el que se comporta mejor
<paul_> per
<paul_> pero se puede correr compiz?
<fosco_> si ves la barra de unity ya estás usando compiz
<paul_> estoy en xubuntu
<fosco_> puedes poner compiz con los drivers libres
<fosco_> aunque precisamente lo bueno de xubuntu es que no tiene esas cosas superfluas
<paul_> para comprobar si tengo 3d el comando es glxgears?
<cousteau> glxinfo | grep render
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<paul_> ok
<paul_> lo escribo en la terminal pero me dice que el programa no esta instalado  y que instalale esto sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<cousteau> instálalo
<cousteau> luego si quieres lo desinstalas, pero vamos, no es un programa que moleste
<paul_> ok
<Chelo91> dsf
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta: alguien me recomienda un buscador en ubuntu tipo catfish?
<Deckon> iceweasel?
<init> iceweasel no es una navegador?
<Deckon> se, confundi lo que dijo con icecat :P
<Deckon> synapse tal vez
<Gosset_Inofensiu> synapse
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno ya buscaré, es que el buscador por defecto en ubuntu 10.04 era muy limitado
<cousteau> a mí me gusta kupfer
<carnau> ¿Es normal que para instalar apache y mysql, me quiera borrar un montón de paquetes, incluso skype?
<carnau> Normal no creo, lo que no se es por que.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> también está el viejo gnome do
<Deckon> eso seria synapse
<Deckon> gnome do ya no se desarrollo y forkearon el proyecto en synapse
<carnau> Alguien me puede testear esto(no hace falta installar!!!), para ver las dependencias? "sudo aptitude install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql mysql-server php5"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoy leyendo algo sobre el recoll tb
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho aquí hay una buena comparación: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_search_engines
<init> carnau: el problema de esa linea para mi es aptitude
<init> carnau: proba con apt-get, aptitude es medio rompe bolas con las deps
<carnau> ok
<carnau> init++
<init> funciono?! :P
<carnau> tenías razón, gracias :D
<init> de nada :D
<ghost_> podrian recomendarme un buen manual de como insalar tomcat 7 en mi ubuntu 12.04
<paul_> Ola que tipo de temas usa Xubuntu los gtk2 o gtk3??
<mimecar> gtk2
<paul_> ok
<paul_> tengo un problema , instale el compiz en xubuntu pero no me corre ningun efecto  , tengo los drivers de la tarjeta instalados
<cousteau> hiciste   compiz --replace
<paul_> ahora lo hice pero me funciona lento
<paul_> deben ser los drivers
<cousteau> qué te dice   glxinfo | grep render   ?
<serotoninaeh> hola
<paul_> me dice yes
<serotoninaeh> como puedo hacer que vuelva el grub a el ubuntu
<serotoninaeh> ahora mismo debe estar en la debian que instale
<serotoninaeh> y deseo que se reinicie primero con ubuntu en el grub
<serotoninaeh> asi poder borrar las otras dos distros
<fosco_> serotoninaeh: no he entendido nada, que quieres hacer exactamente?
<serotoninaeh> yasta
<serotoninaeh> entras a ubuntu y ejecutas grub-install /dev/sda
<serotoninaeh> <dabor> y luego update-grub
<serotoninaeh> esto
<fosco_> ok
<mimecar> está usando grub1 ?
<fosco_> ni idea, parece ser que la ayuda era por privado
<olrrai> hi
<afkael> gente..
<afkael> cómo andan??
<init> !ot afkael
<kubot> afkael: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<init> :P
<afkael> saben.. puedo imprimi desde cualquier programa, pero cuando imprimo desde inkscape los documentos quedan "detenidos"
<afkael> cómo puedo obtener información sobre ese problema??
<tisqueldotim> http://open.spotify.com/track/1pgQn0Xnmph8hYdJSmp6Js
<mimecar> tisqueldotim: eso tiene relación con ubuntu?
<tisqueldotim> me gusta !!
<mimecar> tiene relación con ubuntu?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta: es normal que no encuentre ningún Tema con los botones de cerrar minimazar a la derecha en Gnome de Ubuntu 12.04?
<fosco_> Gosset_Inofensiu: puedes poner los botones donde quieras, no necesitas un tema para eso
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me refiero a los botones de las ventanas para cerrar etc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no sé antes le he estado dando vueltas al asunto en el portátil pero no lo he conseguido
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: si quieres cambiarlos me lo dices
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me instalé el clearlooks que en ubuntu 10.10 venian a la derecha por defecto pero en el 12.04 no
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: se pueden cambiar de sitio
<fosco_> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<Gosset_Inofensiu> volvere a intentarlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm
<omikron4> total. a mi no me gustaban y me acostumbre y ahora sololos quiero a la izquierda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tiene que ser con terminal?
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: no, podria ahcerse sin la terminal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> omikron4, pero es que yo tengo un panel a la izquierda y como que no :p
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno gracias por ayuda gente
<fosco_> puedes hacerlo con gconf-editor tambien, pero acabas mucho antes copiando y pegando lo que he puesto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya me peleearé con el asunto luego
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno es que creo que no es metacity mi gestor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estoyen gnome classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> "con efectos"
<Gosset_Inofensiu> será compiz verdad?
<mimecar> gnome clásico no está en la 12.04
<fosco_> eso da igual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, estoy ahora mismo en ella
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> estas en gnome 3 en el modo fallback
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: instalaste gnome-shell o algo así?
<mimecar> que tiene menos cosas que gnome clásico
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si bueno, instalé muchos DE
<Gosset_Inofensiu> incluso xubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> luego me quedé con el gnome-fallback = gnome classic = gnome panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y borré los otros
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que no me interesan
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y ahora pues tengo mi gnome classic (así lo pone el gdl o como se llame)
<omikron4> todo son quejas!! yo ahora estoy en el classic y porque puse los botones a la izquierda los tengo a la izquierda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no es una queja
<Deckon> sera mate?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> probe mate pero no le veo futuro
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: entonces lo mas facil es q uses gnome-tweak-tool, con eso lo confguras muy facilmente
<omikron4> y como diria aquel.. esto es software libre.. si no estas contento.. lo modificas!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> EagleScreen, ya lo he mirado esta mañana con el gnome-tweak-tool pero no lo he encontrado
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: perdoa, que no has encontrado el que?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> omikron4, tienes razón en eso, pero no tengo tanto conocimiento como para modificar líneas de código de un SO
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo de poner los botones a la derecha
<omikron4> entonces... no te quejes.. solo pregunta
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: no has encontrado esa opcion en la utilidad gnome-tweak-tool?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no está
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la tengo ante mis ojos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en el apartado de ventanas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no está la opción en serio
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en advanced settings de tweak tools
<init> !enter Gosset_Inofensiu
<kubot> Gosset_Inofensiu: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<EagleScreen> me parece increible, si no lo veo no lo creo, asi que dejame que lo vea
<omikron4> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<omikron4> eso es para los botones a la derecha
<EagleScreen> si
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: copiar y pegar ese comando en la terminal seria la forma mas rápida de hacerlo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vale lo he ejecutado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> debo reiniciar?
<omikron4> que no se te ha puesto?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: no estas usando gnome?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome fallback
<omikron4> pues algo has puesto malo porque yo lo acabo de poner.. Gosset_Inofensiu
<omikron4> copia y pega y punto
<omikron4> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string close,minimize,maximize:menu
<omikron4> nooooooooooo
<omikron4> ese es mio
<omikron4> jajaja
<omikron4> arreglado.. ya arregle el mio a la izquierda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en serio no hace nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo he copiado y pegado
<omikron4> pues a mi si qu eme lo hace.. supongo que habras empezado como yo.. con gnome-classic despues de haber cerrado session
<omikron4> yo no instale fallback.. yo instale.. gnome-panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que lio
<ghost_> podrian ayudarme a configusra vi ~/.bashrc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome fallback no es gnome panel?
<omikron4> eso ya no lo se
<init> configurar tu .bashrc? que problema tenes?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> como los de gnome y canonical han cambiado tantas veces el nombre
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que si panel, que si fallback que si classic
<omikron4> yo busque en esta pagina.. http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/14630751/_Megapost_-Que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-Ubuntu-12_04.html
<init> !fuente_poco_confiable
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'fuente_poco_confiable'.
<init> :P
<omikron4> no creo en el prejuicio init :)
<omikron4> si una cosa no me gusta.. adios.. pero si funciona. no la rechazo
<mimecar> Gosset_Inofensiu: gnome fallback no es gnome panel
<mimecar> fallback es gnome-shell en modo reducido
<omikron4> y menos cuando se trata de comandos normales de ubuntu que no te da ningun programa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> mimecar, entonces, gnome classic ... qué es?
<mimecar> en gnome 3 nada
<mimecar> gnome 2 si lo tenía
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que yo no tengo gnome 3
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu 12.04?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<mimecar> tienes gnome 3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo bajé un dia antes del lanzamientos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues eso
<mimecar> desde la 11.10 usas gnome 3
<ghost_> init lo k pasa es k estoy instalando tomcat 7 y me dise en el manual que hay k poner la ruta de java en el .bashrc
<Gosset_Inofensiu> claro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gtk3
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por eso
<init> mm, ni idea ghost_, sorry
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero he dicho que el sistema me pone claramente gnome classic, ni gnome fallback ni gnome panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> puede poner la cadena que quieran
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: vale, es verdad, lo de gnome-teak-tool era para otra cosa, era para mostrar los botones de minimizar y maximizar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> omikron4, en el web que me dices pone: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es lo que hice yo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> EagleScreen, ;--------)
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: pues a mi me funciona el cambio de los botones
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: estoy casi seguro q eso lo puedes cambiar con el dconf-editor, o si no con el gconf-editor
<omikron4> si quieres te mando algunas shots para que veas que si que va
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jeje bueno se agradece mucho la ayuda, la verdad es que igual mi problema viene de que instale y desinstale diversos DE y hay algun conflicto que no me permite cambiar lo de los botones con ese comando, por suerte solo estoy haciendo pruebas
<omikron4> esta es la primera con los botones a la izquierda Gosset_Inofensiu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-04-29%2021%3A37%3A46.png
<omikron4> y esta es la segunda cuando los cambio Gosset_Inofensiu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202012-04-29%2021%3A38%3A27.png
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno me estoy instalando gconf-editor, ya he encontrado un manual para hacerlo, os cuento en 1 min
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias omikron4   ;--)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> muy buenas instantaneas omikron4 jeje ya te creo ya. El panel superior no te molesta?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a la hora de cerrar ventanas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo paso de tener menu superior pq me es mas facil cuando quiero cerrar ventanas dirigir el cursos al limite del "norteste" de la pantalla
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: si me molestaran me pondria el cinnamon.. ya me acostumbre al panel superior, son 4 años con ubuntu
<Gosset_Inofensiu> supongo que tengo el mal vicio de "M$ Windows"... son muchos años .. xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y esto de la lista de amigos.. usas pidgin o ...
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: a ver estoy en gnome-classic
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: uso pidgin porque ahi tengo todas las cuentas
<omikron4> Gosset_Inofensiu: mejor dicho.. puedo abrir todas mis cuentas.. sin pasar por el navegador
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: con gconf-editor he podido cmabiar los botones de sitio sin problemas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> está bien omikron4, yo igual también le daré una oportunidad a pidgin
<Gosset_Inofensiu> EagleScreen, en gconf-editor, en apps/metacity/general, button layout, tengo menu:minimize,max, close.. ya lo tenia puesto, pero el DE pasa de mi
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es decir, ya lo tengo configurado para que los botones se vean a la derecha, pero por alguna loca razón no se muestran ahí
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: seguramente no estas usando metacity
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno, compiz igual
<omikron4> yo uso compiz y con ese comando se cambian igual los botones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> os haré un screenshot
<EagleScreen> si mejor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jolines ahora el imp pant no me copia en el portapapeles xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por lo que veo es un bug
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: Aplicaciones-> Gráficos -> Captura de pantalla
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nombre de la aplicacion en ingles?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> da igual, me bajo el shutter
<EagleScreen> Screen-shot?
<EagleScreen> tienes el escritorio en inglés?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si pq con el ubuntu 10.10 tenia un problema con las fechas en Shotwell
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es una larga historia xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> espero poder poneros el screenshot en 1 min
<omikron4> au cacau
<EagleScreen> que yo sepa en Linux el Imp Pant no copia nada al portapapeles
<mimecar> pero si abre la aplicación de captura
<EagleScreen> sino que se supone que esa tecla debería lanzar la aplicación de captura de pantalla, pero a mi en Gnome-classic tampoco me funciona
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-classic esta poco maduro aún
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho no tengo nada claro su futuro
<EagleScreen> gnome-classic es oficial? o es un apaño que han hecho en Ubuntu?
<EagleScreen> Gosset_Inofensiu: si quieres un buen entorno de Gnome clásico de verdad, sería mejor que uses la version 10.04 de Ubuntu o Debian 6.0
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how can I run a script at startup before login in with any user ???????
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: este canal es en español
<init> !en HoNgOuRu
<kubot> HoNgOuRu: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<HoNgOuRu> perdon
<HoNgOuRu> bueno
<HoNgOuRu> como corro un script antes de que se loguee cualquier usuario ?
<init> en /etc/rc.local?
<HoNgOuRu> si, y que mas?
<mimecar> EagleScreen: gnome 2 tendrá actualizaciones durante un tiempo
<mimecar> pero luego acabará
<HoNgOuRu> (a mi me gusta gnome2)
<HoNgOuRu> (carajaso!)
<HoNgOuRu> init, ?
<init> rc.local, pones los comandos/scripts/loquesea antes del exit 0
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> gnome-classic esta poco maduro aún
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho no tengo nada claro su futuro
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> los de canonical ni lo pusieron por defecto 12.04
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> "por defecto" queria decir .. en las opciones
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> sólo unity y unity 2d
<gosset> <Gosset_Inofensiu> ni gnome-shell ni gnome classic
<mimecar> gosset: no lo pusieron porque no está en gnome 3
<EagleScreen> puede que Gnomeclassic desaparezca con el tiempo
<EagleScreen> la verdad que tanto Unity como Gnome-shell son muy poco personalizables, te imponen un estilo que tienes que aceptar te guste o no
<gosset> aha, entonces no me quedara otra que pasarme a cinnamon mate etc.. pero tengo 5 años de momento
<mimecar> EagleScreen: gnome 3 es personalizable
<gosset> EagleScreen, es que es eso, lo de no poder cambiar de lado la barra superior de Unity es de locos
<mimecar> y puedes usar scripts para modificar su comportamiento
<EagleScreen> KDE 4 se puede personalizar facilmente y dejarlo al estilo del viejo Gnome 2.30
<gosset> mimecar, puedes cambiar paneles en gnome3? creo que no eh
<gosset> el panel superior de los c...
<mimecar> se puede poner abajo
<mimecar> añadir una lista de aplicaciones...
<EagleScreen> gosset: si se puede pero no es tan sencillo como antes
<init> kde rlz!
<m4v> sería irónico que yo personalicé mi KDE para que se parezca a Unity?
<EagleScreen> !rlz | EagleScreen
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'rlz'.
<gosset> claro que se puede, al final haces tu propio fork y listos, pero no es tan facil personalizarlos, crear lanzadoras, etc, para los amantes de gnome2 esto ha sido un duro golpe
<EagleScreen> m4v: un poquito nada mas
<EagleScreen> pero es lo que me gusta de KDE, en pocos pasos se puede parecer a lo que quieras
<m4v> de todas formas, no veo que se esté discutiendo alguna pregunta de soporte, si vamos a discutir distintos entornos usemos #ubuntu-es-cafe.
<EagleScreen> yo me las piro
<gosset> http://imgur.com/B1UCL
<gosset> ahora me creeis?
<gosset> he reiniciado y todo
<HoNgOuRu> init, no me funciono
<HoNgOuRu> lo que hice fue esto
<init> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<init> antes .. :P
<EagleScreen> a saber q gestor de vetanas estas usando gosset
<HoNgOuRu> puse la linea rm /home/nombredeusuario/.Xauthority
<EagleScreen> bueno, adios
<gosset> adios EagleScreen gracias
<init> mm? para que?
<HoNgOuRu> init, en r.local puse la linea rm /home/nombre/.Xauthority
<init> igual, el punto es .. donde lo pusiste?
<init> puedes pasar el archivo por pastebin?
<HoNgOuRu> en rc.local
<HoNgOuRu> antes del exit0 y le di chmod +x
<init> osea, me refiero, antes o despues del exit 0?
<HoNgOuRu> antes
<HoNgOuRu> no soy tarado
<dabor> HoNgOuRu: y eso? que estas intentando hacer?
<HoNgOuRu> se programacion
<init> pasa el archivo
<HoNgOuRu> dabor, cada vez que me sale un gestor de sesiones gdm kdm lo que sea
<init> para ver si no hay algo antes o despues que no lo deje
<HoNgOuRu> no me puedo loguear a no ser que borre ese archivo
<HoNgOuRu> no
<HoNgOuRu> no hay nada, solo lineas con # comentadas
<dabor> HoNgOuRu: parece un problema de permisos
<HoNgOuRu> dabor, si ?
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: has usdo sudo para aplicaciones gráficas?
<HoNgOuRu> como lo podria solucionar?
<HoNgOuRu> mmm para abrir programas ?
<init> probaste poniendo el path completo ?
<HoNgOuRu> si
<gosset> uso compiz pero bueno
<mimecar> entonces ahí tienes la causa
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, no entiendo
<mimecar> gosset: si usas compiz
<HoNgOuRu> a que se debe?
<init> which rm
<mimecar> no usas metacity
<HoNgOuRu> ahhhh
<init> /bin/rm ?
<HoNgOuRu> init, si supongo
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: a que tienes los permisos mal por usar sudo
<HoNgOuRu> solo rm
<init> no se donde tendras vos ese
<HoNgOuRu> ok, que tendria que cambiar y donde?
<HoNgOuRu> e lanzado nautilus como root varias veces, pero hace bastante tiempo
<init> cambiar el "rm" por la salida del comando "which rm"
<dabor> en mi caso tien permisos 755 y pertenece al usuario
<mimecar> cambia los permisos de todos los archivos de tu home
<init> find ?
<mimecar> con chown y chgrp
<gosset> mimecar, pero me dijeron que daba igual que utilizara compiz, que poniendo esa comando en metacity funcionaba. Entonces, para poner los botones a la derecha en compiz, qué comando utilizo?
<mimecar> si usas compiz no estabas usando metacity
<mimecar> no uso compiz
<omikron4> mimecar: yo cambio los botones con el comando y estoy en compiz
<gosset> bug a la vista
<gosset> o el bug soy yo mismo :p
<init> eso es mas probable
<omikron4> un bug y un gosset puses hi auran
<init> uh?
<gosset> sorry i don't speak catlaan
<mimecar> la rama que modificas de gconf pone metacity
<mimecar> que compiz la importe de alguna forma no lo se
<gosset> bueno gracias igualmente
<gosset> voy a ver el barça ta luegs
<init> empezaron a hablar en espaniol, luego saltaron en catalan, y ahora empiezan a hablar en ingles, en un rato sera frances?
<init> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<gosset> el frances lo dejo para mi novia
<joseluis64> #aprendicestux
<gosset> byes
<joseluis64> perdon, es que me quería meter a ese canal nada de publicidad ni nada, olvidé usar el comando "/join"
<HoNgOuRu> no hubo suerte
<HoNgOuRu> init, le cambie los permisos y el dueño a ./.Xauthority pero no me permite loguearme normalmente
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: no
<HoNgOuRu> en dmesg estara el problema?
<mimecar> eso no te servirá de nada
<init> no, dmesg es del kernel
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: cual es el error al loguearte exactamente?
<HoNgOuRu> bueno, que podria hacer? lo que suscede es que cada vez que me logueo vuelve al gestor de sesiones
<mimecar> tienes que cambiar los permisos de todos los archivos del home
<HoNgOuRu> solo vuelve, trata de entrar pero vuelve
<mimecar> m4v: usar sudo cuando no debe
<HoNgOuRu> uh...
<HoNgOuRu> ok, a 755 ?
<mimecar> no
<HoNgOuRu> mimecar, a que entonces?
<m4v> mimecar: en ese caso da un mensaje de error, no es que vuelve a la pantalla de login
<mimecar> HoNgOuRu: a tu usuario y grupo
<HoNgOuRu> hago chmod 755 -R /home/usuario ?
<mimecar> chown y chgrp HoNgOuRu
<mimecar> m4v: sin borrar .Xauthority no le entra
<HoNgOuRu> la de chgrp como seria?
<m4v> !!!
<init> en todo caso
<m4v> chmod 755 no es buena idea y si es por usar sudo eso no es
<HoNgOuRu> entonces?
<m4v> a lo sumo, prueba con "sudo chown tuusuario:tuusuario -R /home/tuusuario"
<m4v> yo no estoy convencido que sea un problema de permisos, antes andaba?
<HoNgOuRu> si claro, luego de instalar ubuntu
<HoNgOuRu> tambien actualize a 12.04
<HoNgOuRu> no recuerdo si esto sucedia antes o despues de actualizar
<ei2matrix> Hola a todos, pregunta: quiero asignar a la tecla F10 la combinacion Ctrl+V, sabe alguien como se puede remapear esto? gracias
<HoNgOuRu> anda a atajos
<HoNgOuRu> en el panel de configuracion
<HoNgOuRu> (dentro de teclado)
<init> HoNgOuRu: buscaste?
<init> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/871667
<HoNgOuRu> init ?
<init> suena a eso
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> me fijo
<HoNgOuRu> gracias
<init> HoNgOuRu: para la proxima: http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=.Xauthority+login+manager+ubuntu
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: tenés un monitor externo?
<m4v> o 2 monitores?
<HoNgOuRu> init, barbaro, pero no dice como solucionarlo, es exactamente lo que me sucede
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, externo? si, tengo 2 monitores con twinview
<init> supuestamente esta fixeado lol
<HoNgOuRu> init, no vi el segundo link, lo estoy chequeando ahora
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: prueba en deshabilitar uno
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, esta 1 deshabilitado, solo lo activo cuando lo necesito
<cousteau> creo que Ctrl-V es una combinación de cada aplicación, no la puedes modificar desde las combinaciones globales
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: te fijaste si hay algo raro en el Xorg.0.log?
<cousteau> es decir, un programa usa ^V pero a lo mejor otro usa Ctrl-Ins
<HoNgOuRu> m4v me fijo a ver......
<HoNgOuRu> donde esta ese archivo ?
<m4v> HoNgOuRu: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Pani[c]> Hola alguien sabe como instalar esta libreria de qt Qt library version 4 >=4.3?
<mimecar> Pani[c]: abre el centro de software y la instalas
<Pani[c]> pero me salen muchos paquetes de aquella libreria y no se cual es con exactitud
<init> todos
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, http://pastebin.com/A6AWR7bc
<mimecar> qué programa necesita qt?
<Pani[c]> Cryptool
<mimecar> no está en los repositorios?
<Pani[c]> me toca instalarla a mano no con el apt
<mimecar> está si o no
<HoNgOuRu> m4v, algo sospechoso?
<Pani[c]> aparantemente no
<mimecar> instala libqt
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<init> HoNgOuRu: fijate en el log del dm que uses
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<mimecar> Pani[c]: ese programa no es de windows?
<teque> hola saludos a todos
<init> nas
<teque> tengo un problema
<teque> e cargado un archivo con un comando
<teque> sudo v4l2ctrl -d /dev/video0 -s parametros
<teque> me genera el archivo le ago los cambios
<teque> cuando voy a cargar el archivo pasa esto
<HoNgOuRu> init fijate el log por favor, gracias http://pastebin.com/biBuAAzx
<teque> Error querying control V-Flip: Invalid argument
<teque> me sale eso
<teque> HoNgOuRu,  ok
<init> teque: proba identificarte con el .Xdefaults
<init> y luego borra el archivo
<teque> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/invertir-imagen-webcam-caliente estoy siguiendo estos pasos
<teque> estoy en el metodo 2
<teque> init,  no se que es
<init> sorry teque
<init> perdon, era para HoNgOuRu
<init> de lo tuyo no tengo idea :P
<HoNgOuRu> ahhh
<HoNgOuRu> jajaja me parecia !!!!
<init> perdon :D
<teque> es que instale ubuntu en una portatil al parecer la portatil es nueva
<HoNgOuRu> como me identifico con el .Xdefaults?
<HoNgOuRu> para
<HoNgOuRu> ya se
<HoNgOuRu> no lo tengo ese archivo
<init> osea, cuando se te cierra la sesion
<teque> y el vfil osea invertir cam no sale
<mimecar> teque: qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<init> eso de invalid argument suena a que la camara no lo soporta
<teque> 10.04
<teque> ya te envio modelo de la cam
<teque> uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB2.0 UVC 1.3M WebCam
<fosco_> teque: esa version ya es algo vieja, prueba a abrir la cam usando un liveCD de ubuntu 12.04 y comprueba como se ve, quizá ya lo hayan arreglado
<teque> e actualisado
<fosco_> pero dices que estás usando 10.04
<teque> el kernel
<teque> e rovado con knoppix y pasa lo mismo
<fosco_> prueba con ubuntu12 liveCD
<teque> provado
<teque> ok
<fosco_> no cuesta nada y te puedes ahorrar mucho trabajo
<teque> te mando la imagen d la portatil yo creo que es por que es muy nueva
<fosco_> no necesito la imagen
<fosco_> descarga ubuntu12 y pruebala
<teque> http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/s_MLV_v_F_f_37968067_4123.jpg
<teque> fosco_,  en casa de que actualise y no funcione que hago?
<mimecar> teque en caso de que caiga un meteorito y te quedes sin ordenador que haces?
<mimecar> prueba el live cd y ya lo verás
<ghost_> podria alguien explicarme que es el modo recuperasion
<mimecar> ghost_: un modo de recuperación de errores
<teque> ok
<teque> la cam se ve pero se ve al reves
<ghost_> y como es que puedo aser
<ghost_> o cual seria el comando
<teque> lo que quiero es voltearla
<teque> la iamgen
<teque> imagen
<mimecar> ghost_: permite iniciar una consola y recuperarte de errores del sistema
<ghost_> podrias pasarme el comando para poder recuperar mi sistema de un pequeño error
<mimecar> ... define pequeño error
<ghost_> modificasion del .bashrc
<mimecar> eso afecta al arranque del sistema?
<teque> ok  vale gracias voy a bajar la iso de  ubuntu
<teque> a esperar que descargue y provar lv cd
<init> no, solo de la shell
<manolaglez> alguien que pueda ayudarme!!
<init> pregunta :D
<init> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<manolaglez> quiero arrancar y no agarra el sistema, y lego a una linea de comandos con (initramfs)
<manolaglez> hey! ayuda porfavor, no se que hacer
<manolaglez> soy nueva en esto
<init> hiciste algo antes de que pasara?
<init> se apago mal el sistema?
<manolaglez> no, cerre las paginas de internet y la deje prendida, pero cerrada la laptop, eso fue anoche y hoy que la quise usar solo no agarro
<xangua> o sea que la dejaste en suspensión/hibernación¿
<manolaglez> asi es
<init> exacto, la hibernaste o suspendiste?
<init> si fue lo primero, se quedo sin bateria y "se apago mal" y puede ser que se danio el filesystem, un fsck lo solucionaria.. que dicen? :D
<manolaglez> pero, estaba conectada, no pudo quedarse sin bateria
<init> ah..
<init> no se la razon, asi que dudo que sea lo que digo.. :/
<fosco_> manolaglez: es posible que el sistema de ficheros contenga algun error
<fosco_> arranca desde un CD y pásale fsck a la partición raíz de tu ubuntu
<hashashin> nas
<atotclic> manolaglez: estas???
<manolaglez> si aqui estoy
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-22
<jccl1706> hola
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<jose__> Hola, ¿qué tipo de software puedo usar para compartir mi conexión para otros usuarios através de un usuario y contraseña?
<erAbuelo> portal cautivo
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<Apellizcos> Hola a todos. Por que no se me instala los paquetes cuando escribo en la consola ./configure, make, make install
<flypp> y cómo sabes que no se te instala? Ves algún mensaje de error?
<Apellizcos> se abre el archivo configure en la consola luego escribo make y dice que no hay ningun archivo make alto para intalar o algo asi
<flypp> no hay que abrir configure. hay que ejecutarlo. Te sitúas en el directorio cdonde está el fichero configuer y lo ejecutas->  ./configure
<flypp> una vez se ejecuta (se muestran varias líneas), haces el make, y luego el "make install" (con sudo si los ficheros los instala fuera de tu $HOME)
<Apellizcos> si eso es lo que hago pero en vez de ejecutarse se abre en la consola
<flypp> si se te abre es que no estás haciendo lo que te digo
<flypp> "se abre en la consola" entiendo que aparece un editor de textos con el contenido del archivo.
<flypp> se ejecuta así:
<flypp> ./configure
<flypp> o bien: sh configure
<flypp> por supuesto lo tienes que hacer en una partición ext, nada de intentar ejecutarlo desde un pendrive o algo así
<Apellizcos> no sale el editor de texto, se abre el contenido de configure en la consola
<flypp> no es el contenido. Es la información de lo que hace el configure. Es un script que va mostrando el resultado de lo que hace. Recopila información del sistema (librerías existentes, arquitectura, procesador, etc...) para preparar el código fuente para la compilación
<flypp> después del "./configure", hay que compilar. Pero no siempre se usa "make". También es probable que no se dispongan de las librerías o programas necesarios para realizar la compilación, y eso también lo mostraría la salida del ./configure. Tienes que LEER, tanto la salida el configure como las instrucciones de compilación del programa (que figurarán en un fichero README.TXT o INSTALL.TXT)
<Apellizcos> ok ahora lo entiendo perdona las molestias y muchas gracias.
<turkil> hola, buneos días. ME podeis recomendar otros canales en español para sysadmins?
<Ocsi> bieeeeem!
<raul__> join #openstack
<GridCube> hi
<sdsjavier> hola. sabeis como puedo desactivar at-spi2-registrd?
<sdsjavier> y tambien at-spi-bus-launcher
<_emperor_> hola buenos dias ...
<GridCube> !hola | _emperor_
<kubot> emperor_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<_emperor_> tengo un problema... uso Kubuntu 12.04 y ayer el mismo kubuntu me pidio que instalara nuevas actualizaciones con su actualizador del muon y lo hice y hoy que enciendi el equipo no escucha, alguna idea ???
<_emperor_> ya intente checr los niveles de volumen o si me falto algun codec de audio pero no, ni siquiera el youtube funciona ...
<_emperor_> ???
<GridCube> no escucha?
<GridCube> como el microfono y eso?
<GridCube> o los parlantes no andan
<GridCube> ?
<_emperor_> asi es las bocinas no funcionan ... y antes de eso estaba escuchando musica sin problemas
<_emperor_> solo tuve problemas despues de la actualizacion
<_emperor_> primero pense que las bocinas estuvieras desconectadas pero la verifique y nada ... probe con unos audifonos para descartar las bocinas y nada...
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> se jue
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<adrian> Hola buenos dias
<chilicuil> hola adrian
<adrian> tengo una duda, de si se puede hacer algo para buscar bien como hacerlo porque hasta ahorita no eh encontrado como, quiero generar una llave ssh para un servidor, pasarle la llave a quien sea y se pueda conectar al servidor
<adrian> es esto posible?, la mayoria de la documentacion que eh consultado es acerca de conectar A con B, y bueno eso si lo puedo hacer
<adrian> pero para un trabajo de la escuela, nos piden credenciales de acceso para ssh, y bueno yo entiendo que es una llave para que se conecten con cierto usuario sin password
<chilicuil> adrian: eso no es seguro.., tendrias que pasarles la llave privada a todos.., y poner la llave publica en el servidor
<chilicuil> adrian: es mejor que cada uno de tus amigos genere una llave, y luego pases sus llaves publicas al servidor a donde quieres que se conecten
<chilicuil> adrian: cuando generen las llaves, diles que dejen el campo de contraseña vacio, de lo contrario deberan escribir esa contraseña cada vez que quieran conectarse
<chilicuil> adrian: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/152 este manual lo explica detalladamente
<adrian> ah ok, entonces lo otro seria una mala practica
<chilicuil> adrian: si
<adrian> entonces si supongamos fueras mi maestro y me pides credencial de acceso por ssh, si yo no tengo tu llave, la buena practica es que yo te pase usuario y password en lugar de una llave
<adrian> y habilite el acceso a ssh por usuario y password
<guampa> no, las llaves son mas seguras
<guampa> pero tienen dos partes, una privada y otra publica
<guampa> la que tienen que intercambiar es la publica
<guampa> la buena practica es que tu maestro les pida llaves publicas, ustedes generan el par de llaves, y le pasan las publicas
<adrian> ah ok
<adrian> entonces yo le paso la .pub y el como se deberia conectar
<adrian> yo eh intentado con ssh -i llave.pub usuario@host
<adrian> pero no me puedo conectar
<guampa> aver, los alumnos se tienen que conectar a la computadora del profesor?
<adrian> no el profesor a mi servidor
<guampa> ah, ok
<adrian> la maquina que tengo ahorita es una instancia en aws
<guampa> entonces es él quiene debe generar un par de llaves y pasarte la publica a vos
<guampa> vos agregas la llave publica a la lista de llaves permitidas (para alguna cuenta local que vos decidas)
<guampa> y el conecta utilizando la llave privada
<adrian> ah ok es que ya me estaba confundiendo entre la logica
<guampa> en resumen: quien tenga el server debe recibir llaves publicas de los demas, y los demas deben usar las contrapartes privadas para acceder
<adrian> una ultima duda para que me quede claro, si yo genero una llave en mi pc, la autorizo en el servidor, esa llave solo funciona para esa pc o al importar la llave a otra pc podra conectarse
<guampa> en donde sea que tengas la llave privada la vas a poder usar
<adrian> ah okas muchas gracias a ambos
<adrian> esta ultima duda ya fue para saber un poco mas de la seguridad jeje
<guampa> tene cuidado al manipularla, si otro gana acceso a la llave tiene acceso al servidor
<guampa> las llaves se pueden proteger con una contraseña tambien, entonces si alguien copia la llave no puede usarla sin saber la contraseña para desencriptarla antes
<chilicuil> si, es mala practica en general compartir la llave privada.., es mejor que crees llaves para cada maquina desde donde te quieras conectar
<adrian> ah ok, es bueno saber me han ayudado mucho derrepente con tanta con las búsquedas se desorienta uno
<chilicuil> adrian: si proteges tus llaves ssh con contraseña, entonces tambien querras usar un agente ssh..,
<chilicuil> de lo contrario estaras escribiendo tus contraseñas a cada rato.., el agente te permite escribir tu contraseña una vez y usarlas X veces sin necesidad de seguir escribiendo tu contraseña
<adrian> ah ok, el programa es ssh-agent ?
<adrian> no habia escuchado estoy buscando jeje
<guampa> si, pero en la mayoria de los entornos graficos hay otro programa que maneja ssh-agent por vos
<chilicuil> adrian: si, aunque tambien funciona gpg-agent, que maneja llaves ssh y pgp desde un mismo agente =)
<chilicuil> y si, al menos en ubuntu desktop, el dialogo que pregunta tu contraseña una vez para desbloquear tus claves de redes inalambricas, etc..., es tipo de agente de ese tipo
<adrian> ah ya me suena
<adrian> bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda
<adrian> volvere para decirles como me fue jeje
<woonx> Hola. Estoy intentando montar un part de recursos compartidos samba mediante autofs, pero por algun motivo, se montan como solo lectura. Alquien me echa una mano?
<mimecar> alguien ha salido
<mimecar> pregunta y ya te contestarán
<woonx> como?
<mimecar> di el problema que tienes dando detalles
<mimecar> si algún usuario sabe la respuesta contestará
<woonx> Utilizo el programa Autofs (actua como un servicio) para montar dos unidades de red compartidas. En otros ordenadores (usando debian y linux mint) funciona correctamente, y se montan las unidades en modo de lectura escritura. Pero en el pc donde estoy ahora (ubuntu 12.04), se me montan como solo lectura (RO) a pesar de especificar lo contrario. No puedo escribir ni siendo root. Y no sé como averiguar dónde está el problema, ya que
<woonx> Y esta es mi historia. No es que sea de vida o muerte, pero ahora mismo me molesta...
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<woonx> si, todo al dia
<mimecar> puedes montarlo desde la consola como escritura?
<woonx> es más... la configuracion que utilizo es idéntica a la de los dos otros ordenadores, letra por letra
<woonx> voy a probar
<woonx> si, mediante el comando mount, se monta como lectura-escritura
<mimecar> no puedes añadirlo al fstab?
<woonx> es que es una carpeta compartida de un disco duro externo  que solo esta encendido en momentos puntuales, por eso me es más comodo el autofs
<woonx> cuando este encendido, que se monte, cuando no, que no, sin dar errores ni nada
<mimecar> entonces mira en los logs del sistema el error
<woonx> pero no se pq, en este pc se me monta como solo lectura..
<woonx> ya, pero no veo ningun log...
<mimecar> en /var/log no ves ningún log?
<woonx> he estado buscando...
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=autofs+log+ubuntu
<woonx> estoy en ello, pero no veo ningun documento dentro de /var/log que haga referencia a autofs o automount
<mimecar> no quiere decir que encuentres autofs en el nombre del archivo
<woonx> no existía un tal /var/log/messages  ?
<mimecar> lo pasaron a otro archivo a partir de una versión de ubuntu
<woonx> ahm
<guampa> woonx: fijate si en /etc/default u otro lugar en /etc podes configurar el autofs para que escriba mas mensajes en el log
<guampa> para buscar en /var/log podes hacer algo como sudo grep -RL autofs /var/log
<guampa> l minuscula, perdon
<woonx> en el comando automount existe la opcion verbose y debug, pero se supone que es el daemon autofs quien lanza el comando automount, no algo que se haga manualmente
<woonx> voy a probar con grep, a ver...
<woonx> en /var/log/syslog me sale el comando que utiliza para montarlo
<woonx> voy a probarlo manualmente, a ver si es eso
<woonx> aha, grrr
<woonx> autofs me añade la opcion "-o root" al comando, por lo que se monta como solo lectura
<woonx> no sé como quitar esta opcion
<woonx> grrr
<Guest63967> hola hay alguien español
<adrian> hola Guest63967
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿No tenemos un canal de soporte de Lubuntu en español?
<chilicuil> no SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Y por qué? ¿No hay mucha gente que lo usa y habla español?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Éste forzaría el canal inglés para ofrecer soporte de Lubuntu en multípulas lenguas)
<chilicuil> eso es SonikkuAmerica, ya somos pocos los que usamos Ubuntu, si se divide por versiones, habria muy pocas personas en cada canal.., sin embargo, lubuntu y ubuntu desktop comparten muchas cosas, ¿por qué no haces tu pregunta y descubres is alguien por aquí sabe la respuesta?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<chilicuil> o/ erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola chilicuil
<SonikkuAmerica> Tienes un punto racional... pero haría discutir que ya es el formato de los canales de *buntu; como mucha gente entra el canal inglés y se redigieron al canal de idioma (p.ej. #ubuntu-es). No tengo problema; ¿debo continuar en #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<SonikkuAmerica> *punto racional = razón
<SonikkuAmerica> !en | Un ejemplo
<kubot> Un ejemplo: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<guampa> disculpa SonikkuAmerica, pero de que sirve el formato si dificulta el soporte porque al entrar a #lubuntu hay poca o ninguna gente?
<guampa> igualmente si, seria mejor continuar en -cafe
<katun> Metamorfosis
<SonikkuAmerica> (Sí, continuamos en -cafe.) Pienso que el EOL/FDV de Windows XP en particular...
<katun> no te hay
<katun> no te hallo
<guampa> katun: disquisiciones metafisicas en #ubuntu-es-cafe por favor
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Spaceghost> ¿Con qué programa puedo pasar una ISO de Ubuntu a un pendrive para que quede booteable?
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<fzeta> Spaceghost: por ejemplo con LinuxLive USB Creator
<fzeta> see you erAbuelo
<fzeta> unetbootin, también. etc..
<Spaceghost> Gracias.
<cesc39> Hola
<cesc39> tengo un problemilla a ver si alguien me puede ayudar
<cesc39> he instalado xubuntu en un ordenador portátil antiguo
<cesc39> después de instalarse satisfactoriamente y aplicar las actualizaciones que detectó me pide reiniciar..
<cesc39> reinicio... me pide la contraseña de encriptación... se la pongo
<cesc39> y luego me sale este mensaje....
<cesc39> Se ha producido un error al montar /
<cesc39> Pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para una recuperación manual
<cesc39> alguien me puede explicar el porqué sucede esto y si hay solución?
<cesc39> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-23
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<cesc39> hola... tengo un problemilla con la instalación de xubuntu en un portátil antiguo
<cesc39> xubuntu se instaló correctamente y incluso me bajé las actualizaciones que se encontraron...
<cesc39> luego me pidió reiniciar el portátil...
<cesc39> al iniciar sesión pongo la contraseña de encriptación
<cesc39> y luego me sale este mensaje...
<cesc39> Se ha producido un error al montar /
<cesc39> Pulse S para omitir el montaje o M para una recuperación manual
<cesc39> alguien sabe el porqué sucede esto? y si hay solucion...
<WyReSP> cuál será la forma más segura de reducir la partición que tengo para windows y aumentar el espacio en ubuntu? :)
<buenaventura> WyReSP: mira a ver si te permite redimensionar desde W$
<buenaventura> en caso de que no se pueda, defragmenta el disco
<WyReSP> desde windows?!
<buenaventura> y redimensiona desde Linux
<buenaventura> sí
<WyReSP> humm ...
<WyReSP> desfragmentando primero siempre, no? :)
<buenaventura> diría que es lo más seguro
<buenaventura> de todas formas
<buenaventura> si tienes datos sensibles, haz un respaldo primero
<buenaventura> nunca tuve ese tipo de problemas, pero nunca está de más
<WyReSP> y eso cómo puedo hacerlo de forma automática?
<buenaventura> de forma automática?
<buenaventura> a qué te refieres?
<WyReSP> o cuándo dices respaldo te refieres a que guarde de forma manual
<WyReSP> todo el disco duro del PC?
<WyReSP> o bueno, los datos sensibles en cuestión ? :)
<buenaventura> exacto, si tienes información sensible que no quieres arriesgarte a perder, lo correcto es que hagas un respaldo primero
<WyReSP> ;)
<WyReSP> intentaré hacerlo... aunque tampoco tengo un disco duro externo infinito xD
<WyReSP> y ... una vez que redimensione la partición de windows....
<WyReSP> tendré que darle un formato de almacenamiento compatible con linux para que la integre en este so no?
<WyReSP> si no ... me seguirá lanzando mensajes de que queda poco espacio libre en la partición de ubuntu ... :S
<buenaventura> una vez redimensiones, deberás particionar en el espacio libre
<WyReSP> usando qué sistema?
<WyReSP> ext4?
<WyReSP> por ejemplo?
<JLGSHK> SALUDO
<JLGSHK> cual distro es mejor  Fedora VS Ubuntu ???
<erAbuelo> re
<buenaventura> WyReSP: sí, ext4 es una buena opción, pero deja que se encargue el programa de instalación de decidirlo
<WyReSP> de instalación?! ... :S
<WyReSP> no se supone que tenía que reparticionarlo usando windows?
<buenaventura> no
<buenaventura> nunca dije eso
<buenaventura> yo dije que intentaras 'redimensionar' desde w$
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede ayudar
<arielsanflo> tengo un problema con la rt8192cu usb wlan
<arielsanflo> esta conecta bien en redes que no tiene clave wpa o wpa2
<arielsanflo> como arreglar ese problema
<arielsanflo> para que conecte a redes que tengan clave wpa
<teamblack> Mans
<teamblack> Alguno me colabora con un anti ddos en php ¡
<teamblack> ?
<teamblack> Mans.. alguno me colabora ?
<GridCube> !paciencia
<kubot> Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<GridCube> !pregunta | teamblack
<kubot> teamblack: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Lopulus> Quisiera saber si mi sistema es apto para ubuntu13.04, tengo 12.04 y no actualice a 12.10 porque era en 3d y no admitia mas 2d
<teamblack> Lopulus,
<teamblack> Sabes de php ¡
<GridCube> Lopulus, eso no va a cambiar
<GridCube> Lopulus, :3 te invito a usar xubuntu
<teamblack> Es para que me ayudes...
<GridCube> teamblack, por favor ya te dije
<GridCube> pregunta, si alguien sabe te ayuda
<GridCube> no esperes que alguien te atienda
<GridCube> no teamblack pregunta en el canal
<GridCube> no en privado
<GridCube> si alguien sabe te ayuda si no no
<teamblack> Sos adm ?
<teamblack> Jaja y que yo soy el que hago lineas...
<GridCube> puedo serlo de ser necesario, pero no quiero llegar a eso
<teamblack> Okey sera que tu me puedes colaborar, que supongo que debes de saber sobre el tema ?
<GridCube> google
<GridCube> o en #php
<teamblack> Ya busque man, Es solo que aun empiezo en la programachion html y php, y hai cosas que no entiendo.
<GridCube> teamblack, eso esta bien, pregunta cuando te encuentres un problema, usa los foros de php, hay un monton y muy buenos
<teamblack> Mm okey man, gracias igual. :*
<Lopulus> GridCube, a xubuntu tendria que instalarlo desde cero o sobre ubuntu?
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias
<ancelot> buenos días
<GridCube> Lopulus, desde ubuntu o desde cero, comoquieras, desde cero es mas recomendable porque te ahorras tiempo
<GridCube> y la instalacion es mas limpia
<Lopulus> GridCube, cuando digo bobre me refiero a si se puede  como "actualizar" desde ubuntu. podra
<ancelot> instalar xubuntu sobre ubuntu, que ridículo ...
<Lopulus> bueno, perdon ancelot,
<GridCube> Lopulus, si eliminas todo ubuntu antes de actualizar, durante el update solo actualiza xubuntu
<GridCube> osea te mudas a xubuntu antes de actualizar y luego lo haces, no te instala los paquetes de unity y todo eso
<GridCube> pero una instalacion limpia es lo mas recomendable
<Lopulus> gracias GridCube, eso es ejemplo de amabilidad.... te comentare como me va en todo caso. mil gracias nuevamente
<GridCube> Lopulus, :) no problem
<erAbuelo> Ta lueg
<idroj07> Buenas , no se que ocurre que no puedo grabar una iso en un cd virgen ni con Brasero ni con k3b , nien modo superusuario ni nada.. Alguien me puede echar una mano? Os paso los logs?
<GridCube> idroj07, el cd es virgen?
<GridCube> el cd tiene el tamaño adecuado para el iso?
<GridCube> es una grabadora?
<GridCube> esta enchufada?
<idroj07> si , la iso es de una distro (WattOs) que no ocupa mas de 7ooMB del cd
<GridCube> deberia funcionar
<idroj07> si , supongo q estará encufada por que lee el disco
<idroj07> te paso el log?
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<idroj07> http://pastebin.com/3wfuLfT1 Aqui tienes, te he puesto los tres logs (Brasero/k3b /k3b (root) ) para que no se escape nada ;)
<idroj07> Dentro de media hora he de irme, os agradecería muchisimo que si teneis alguna solucion sobre esto y no estoy conectado me la enviarais a idroj07@gmail.com
<GridCube> idroj07, segun tus logs se grabo
<idroj07> GridCube: pero como puede ser? me da error a mitad de proceso..
<GridCube> ah no no
<GridCube> pero el cd quedo medio grabado
<GridCube> no podes usar mas ese
<GridCube> y falla en el mismo punto
<idroj07> ya XD tengo 1 bonito posavasos.. eso me pasa por no usar el modo simulación
<GridCube> revisa que tengas bien el iso, hacele un checksum
<idroj07> Si he comprobado los numeros del checksum y son identicos
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> pues no se
<idroj07> buscando por internet he encontrado gente con un problema similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535920
<idroj07> a lo mejor ayuda.
<idroj07> Ah un dato importante es que con otras distribuciones si he podido hacer grabaciones correctamente..
<GridCube> ni idea lo siento
<idroj07> ok, gracias por la atención. Si se te ocurre algo idroj07@gmail.com   gracias
<WyReSP> buenaventura, qué es w$ ?
<buenaventura> Window$
<WyReSP> buenaventura, pero no he entendido bien eso de redimensionar desde windows usando un programa de instalación
<buenaventura> estás mezclando las cosas
<buenaventura> te dije
<buenaventura> 'intenta redimensionar la particion desde w$'
<WyReSP> buenaventura, pero bueno, en windows redimensionas las particiones con un programa de gestión del disco duro no?
 * xoan buenas
<MrTulias> \o
<tux18> buenas tardes
<tux18> hola
<tux18> ayuda por favor; tengo una laptop satellite que instale ubuntu 10.04 y no funciona el wireless como q no reconoce
<tux18> como hago para q reconozca esto=??
<tux18> hola
<tux18> me pueden ayudar con un problema por favor
<kr105> ubuntu 10.04 O_O porque no instalas una version mas reciente
<tux18> es q no tengo 12.10
<tux18> tenia uno en dvd 10.04
<tux18> ya vole el wuindouss
<tux18> pero necesito activar el wifi
<tux18> asi actualizare todo
<tux18> hasta q quede en 12.10
<chilicuil> tux18: conectalo con cable, luego haz el upgrade y con suerte la nueva version soportara tu tarjeta, si te es posible, en lugar de hacer el upgrade desde internet, mejor descarga ubuntu 12.10 y luego instalala en tu equipo, este metodo es mas probable que termine en exito
<tux18> chilicuil: ok
<tux18> chilicuil:  pero si lo instalo asi debe funcionarme sin conectar cablde de internet
<tux18> ç=??
<dabor_> tux18 que tarjeta es? $ lspci|grep Network
<axi85> Hola
<chilicuil> hola axi85
<axi85> Necesito ayuda porque tengo una laguna con lo de UEFI y Secure Boot
<axi85> He mirado manuales sobre instalar Ubuntu con Win8... en unos habla de Legacy BIOS o CSM... en otros sobre desactivar Secure Boot... pero no se supone que la última version Ubuntu es compatible con Secure Boot? Entonces no hay que tocar nada de eso o si?
<axi85> Para instalarlo
<axi85> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<axi85> Hola. Alguien domina el tema de UEFI y el Secure Boot?
<userchepe> hola
<userchepe> alguien q me ayude por fa >S
<axi85> Que pasa userchepe?
<userchepe> mira
<userchepe> lo q sucede es q tenia dual boot Win 8 y win 7
<userchepe> win 7 le aparecio la molesta BSoD
<userchepe> entonces formatee y colo que ubuntu 12.10
<userchepe> se da;o el grub
<userchepe> y ahora no me reconoce sino solo el ubuntu
<userchepe> no se si el MBR y el GRUB se puedan recuperar para el win 8
<mimecar> eso es gracias a UEFI
<userchepe> .S
<userchepe> alguien sabe como-
<userchepe> ?
<axi85> Jajaja pues yo entré para preguntar sobre UEFI... asi que no se si podre ayudarte...
<userchepe> como asi?
<axi85> Hiciste algo de desactivar UEFI o Secure Boot?
<userchepe> hmmm noo simplemente en la instalacion de ubuntu me pedia como donde instalar el boot
<mimecar> userchepe, ya has mirado lo básico? => https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+uefi+windows+8
<userchepe> y lo puse en la la particion raiz
<userchepe> tenia particionado asi sda win 8 win 7 y una ntfs
<mimecar> lo habrás puesto en todo caso en el mbr
<userchepe> lo q significa....
<axi85> Osea que no es necesario desactivar nada para instalar Ubuntu en UEFI?
<mimecar> para seleccionar windows 8 / ubuntu en principio si
<userchepe> alguien sabe como reparo el mbr y el grub ?
<axi85> Y has probado lo de Boot Repair?
<userchepe> ya intente con supergrub pero solo me reconoce ubuntu
<userchepe> el boot repair lo hice y nada
<mimecar> userchepe, ya has leído el enlace?
<userchepe> pues es q yo ya habia hecho dual boot
<userchepe> hasta triple
<mimecar> supergrub y derivados no se si funcionarán con uefi
<userchepe> pero se da;o cuando seleccione el boot en el disco raiz
<userchepe> aunq no este win 7 me aparece como si el boot de 7 hubiera quedado
<userchepe> al reiniciar pero no arranca nada
<userchepe> ola siii me baje rescatux estoy en la livecd pero no se que hacer
<userchepe> ><
<mimecar> userchepe, lee el enlace que te he puesto
<mimecar> si tu equipo usa UEFI no puedes usar las herramientas que no son para UEFI
<userchepe> o.o
<userchepe> ok voy a ver q es eso pero es una pc bn engallada
<axi85> mimecar que significa esto? " Here is a 2nd example of BIOS, simpler, where the "Boot Mode" parameter allows one to choose the boot mode ("UEFI" or "Legacy") for all media (hard disk, CD, USB...) at the same time."
<mimecar> donde te ha salido eso?
<userchepe> oye como se si mi equipo sirve con uefi
<userchepe> ?
<axi85> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   aqui en esta explicacion tras la 4ta foto
<mimecar> userchepe, en la bios te aparecerá
<userchepe> ok voy a mirar gracias
<mimecar> axi85, te permite usar si quieres uefi o el modo normal
<axi85> mimecar si... pero eso es necesario cambiar para instalar Ubuntu?
<mimecar> si usas el modo compatible ubuntu arrancará
<mimecar> que luego detecte a windows 8 no lo se
<mimecar> mis equipos todavía no usan uefi
<axi85> Se supone que Ubuntu 12.10 soporta UEFI Secure Boot no? Entonces porqué cambiarlo
<axi85> Eso es lo que no entiendo
<mimecar> UEFI toma básicamente el control del arranque
<mimecar> una cosa es que lo pueda usar y otra que funcione directamente
<mimecar> hora de desconectar...
<axi85> Esque en unos manuales pone que cambies a Legacy BIOS o CSM. En otros pone que desactives Secure Boot. En foros he leido que si ya tienes un OS en un modo, el otro OS que instales debe estar igual
<axi85> Entonces estoy liado y ya no se que hacer
<axi85> Tu lo sabes mimecar?
<airam> buenas desde canarias.
<MF-Andro> Hola muchachos como estan
<MF-Andro> En que les piedo ayudar0?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-24
<ivedci89> Porque pesa taaanto mi carpeta de mozilla????
<ivedci89> mas de 400MB
<ivedci89> es normal?
<GridCube> seh
<ivedci89> pretendia sincronizar con ubuntuone esa carpeta, ya que es el unico syncronizmo que nunca me ha fallado
<ivedci89> pero no esperaba que sea taaaan gorda la .mozilla
<ivedci89> pues a mozilla de vez en cuando no le andan los servidores
<ivedci89-eliricc> bueno GridCube espero mozilla se reestablezca
<GridCube> ivedci89, para que queres sincronizar esa carpeta?
<GridCube> firefox tiene su modulo de sincronizacion interno
<GridCube> tenes cosas como xmarks tambien
<ivedci89> es logico por lo mismo que tenia el sync de mozilla
<GridCube> eso esta todavia
<ivedci89> para sincronizar marcadores contraseñas historiales
<Spaceghost> Hola, estoy teniendo un problema al instalar un paquete, paso un pastebin de la línea de comandos.
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597226/
<Spaceghost> ¿Alguna pista?
<ivedci892> cúal es el paquete que deseas instalar??????????????????
<ivedci892> por que en  "sudo apt-get -f install" no mensionas paquete me parece
<ivedci892> Spaceghost:
<Spaceghost> Es que quiero instalar otro y me lanza eso porque se ve que
<Spaceghost> quedó un paquete colgado:
<GridCube> hace un autoclean
<Spaceghost> ¿Cómo?
<ivedci892> ... auremove
<ivedci892> autoremove perdon
<ivedci892> apt-get autoremove
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597242/
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597244/
<GridCube> los dos. autoclean y autoremove
<GridCube> Spaceghost, ... sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> Spaceghost, tambien hace un sudo apt-get update
<Spaceghost> Sigue tirando el mismo error y antes había hecho el update.
<MF-Andro> Gridcube perdona cual es tu problema
<GridCube> MF-Andro, yo no tengo ninguno
<MF-Andro> A ver si te puedo echar una mano
<GridCube> es Spaceghost
<GridCube> :)
<MF-Andro> Hooooo que le pasa a ver si lo puedo ayudar
<Spaceghost> Me tira este error:
<MF-Andro> Primero que estabas haciendo
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597253/
<Spaceghost> Quiero instalar un paquete y al parecer quedó colgado a medio instalarse o algo así el paquete del Firefox y cuando tiro la correción que me sugiere lanza un error.
<GridCube> Spaceghost, hiciste lo que te dije?
<Spaceghost> Estoy usando Kubuntu, Firefox no vino instalado sino que un acceso directo a su instalación y nunca me dejó instalarlo bien desde ahí creo.
<MF-Andro> Tirale este comando a ver sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<Spaceghost> GridCube: sí, si te fijas en el pastebin hice lo que me dijiste.
<GridCube> no
<MF-Andro> No ?
<MF-Andro> Porque no
<Spaceghost> Sólo que les agregué un -f porque me lo sugería la consola.
<GridCube> O_o
<Spaceghost> ¿Por qué dices que no GridCube?
<GridCube> que le hiciste a tu sistema Spaceghost
<GridCube> porque habia visto los logs anteriores, no el ultimo
<GridCube> hiciste el update?
<Spaceghost> Es un sistema que instalé recientemente y al parecer una instalación sugerida del Firefox quedó a medio instalar.
<MF-Andro> Sip
<Spaceghost> Sí, el apt-get update lo había hecho ya y ahora estoy haciéndolo con el -f como me sugirió MF-Andro.
<GridCube> ajá algo asi suena
<MF-Andro> Si es sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<MF-Andro> Despues de usasr el update
<MF-Andro> Y el te debe solucionar todas las depemdencias rotas
<MF-Andro> Perdonen la orrografia pero estoy desde una tablet y ella escribe lo que le entra en gana
<MF-Andro> Avisa si se te soluciono si no para buscar otra solucion
<Spaceghost> Aún está instalando el update.
<Spaceghost> Bajando lo que en realidad sea.
<GridCube> las listas que probablemente no encuentre
<Spaceghost> Me está actualizando pila de programas algunos pesados como el LibreOffice.
<MF-Andro> Claro
<MF-Andro> Libre office hace parte del paquete de ubuntu, kubuntu etc......
<GridCube> el upgrade te actualiza los programas
<GridCube> el update era el relevante
<Spaceghost> ¿Y creen que solucianará la instalación del firefox que quedó a medias?
<GridCube> tal ves
<MF-Andro> Es posible si no me avisas
<MF-Andro> Y te busco otra solucionn
<Spaceghost> Al final tiró el mismo error luego de ejectutarse ese comando:
<Spaceghost> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<Spaceghost>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb
<Spaceghost> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MF-Andro> Space te voy a hablar por privado
<Spaceghost> Ok
<Spaceghost> No hay problema.
<TrueNhero> Buenas
<diego> hola
<diego> alguien aca
<TrueNhero> Cql sera el mejor cliente irc en android?
<TrueNhero> Cuál*
<MF-Andro> Te recomiendo androirc
<MF-Andro> A mi me va muy bien
<ScribO> pregunta, ¿se puede instalar windows 7 sobre ubuntui sin formatear?, me gustaria tener los 2 S.O.
<MF-Andro> Si se puede
<MF-Andro> Pero tienes  que restaurar el grub
<MF-Andro> Y ensima no se puede
<MF-Andro> Tiene que ser en otra particion
<MF-Andro> Y no se recomienda que sea en una secundaria si no en una primaria
<ScribO> pero si lo instalo el 7 encima los datos no se borraran?, osea como cuando reemplazas un 7 por otro 7, ves que los archivos como, fotos y esas cosas no se borran? por que eso quiero lograr...
<MF-Andro> No eso no se puede
<MF-Andro> Tendrias que formatear
<MF-Andro>  Lo que si puedes hacer es instalar win y instalar el ubuntu como programa
<MF-Andro> Eso si
<ScribO> como hago eso?
<MF-Andro> Instalas windows y metes elcd de ubuntu y lo instalas como un programa
<kakkin> hola todos, tengo un problema con la pantalla y no se si alguien me puede sugerir alguna ayuda: tiene una mancha en la parte de abajo en forma de globo, en tan solo 3 días ha crecido mucho, alguien saabe si esa mancha se puede kitar?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<MF-Andro> Hola erabuelo
<MF-Andro> Como estas en que te puedo ayudar?
<erAbuelo> ?
<MF-Andro> Disculpa no pude leer lo que escribiste
<MF-Andro> Puedes repetirme
<erAbuelo> no escribi nada, bueno si, "buenas"
<MF-Andro> Hoooo, cuentame en que te puedo ayudar
<MF-Andro> Que esta fallando en tu gnu
<erAbuelo> cuando enciendo el fistr, se me apaga el fons
<MF-Andro> Perdona no entiendo
<MF-Andro> me puedes explicar mejor
<erAbuelo> la valvula de cierre, se atranca en la apertura
<MF-Andro> Valvula de cierre en un linux
<MF-Andro> Mmmm creo que estamos hablando de 2 cosas total mente diferentes
<MF-Andro> Creo que tu estas buscando otro tipo de ayuda
<erAbuelo> yo creo que tu andas algo perdido :)
<MF-Andro> Pues explicame que es la valvula de cierre
<MF-Andro> Porque la verdad no tengo ni idea.
<erAbuelo> era una broma, no entro aqui para buscar ayuda, por lo menos no hoy
<erAbuelo> entro para ayudar y aprender de las necesidades de los demás
<MF-Andro> Hoo ok
<MF-Andro> Si porque valvulas tiene un carro
<MF-Andro> Un hinodoro
<MF-Andro> :p
<MF-Andro> Abuelo yo lo dejo porque ttengo que dormir
<erAbuelo> ciao
<MF-Andro> Bye
<elgallero> eso fue raro
<erAbuelo> :)
<elgallero> que horas tienes alla erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> 11:32
<elgallero> wow aca son 4:35am
<elgallero> ya casi me voy a darle de comer a los animales y ordeñar las vacas
<erAbuelo> tan temprano?
<erAbuelo> a que hora amanece por ahi?
<elgallero> a las 5 comienzo a traer las vacas para ordeñar y darle de comer a los gallos
<elgallero> pasadito de las 6
<erAbuelo> y tienes muchos animales ?
<elgallero> espero llueva pronto porque yta tengo seleccionadas las semillas de maiz de este año, nomas llueve y siembro el cerro
<erAbuelo> de aqui nos echan seguro xDD
<elgallero> gallos, gallinas, marranos, vacas, patos, iguanas, unos javalis, pavo reales, guajolotes (o pavo) que son diferentes, algunos cocodrilos y chachalacas, pichos, gansos
<elgallero> todo un zologico aqui
<elgallero> las chachalacas son unas tipo gallinas pero mas chiquitas, son exclusivas del continente americano, no creo que tengan en europa
<erAbuelo> algo parecido tenemos, les llaman por aqui les llaman kikas
<elgallero> ni tampoco creo que conozcas llos javalis
<elgallero> son como unos puercos pero salvajes
<erAbuelo> tambien tenemos de eso xD
<elgallero> recuerdas la pelicula de epocalypto ? de mel gibson? ahi sale uno al principio
<erAbuelo> no la vi
<elgallero> es famosisima esa pelicula de los mayas
<elgallero> oh
 * xoan buenas
<elgallero> no sabia
<erAbuelo> http://www.elgranjamon.es/noticias/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/javali1.jpg
<elgallero> ahhh esos
<elgallero> tambien tienen en europa?
<erAbuelo> eso es un javali iberico :)
<erAbuelo> http://images01.olx.es/ui/3/57/21/51875621_2.jpg <- kikas
<elgallero> ahhh mira eso, son casi iguales las kikas a las chachalacas
<elgallero> http://www.mexiconservacion.org/images/chachalaca2.JPG
<elgallero> cuando miras una bola de mujeres platicando arguendes les decimos bola de chachalacas porque cacaraquean igual lol
<elgallero> cuando rien
<elgallero> xD
<axi85> Hola
<axi85> Alguien me puede ayudar sobre la instalación de Ubuntu?
<erAbuelo> re
<axi85> Para instalar Ubuntu 12.10 64bits se tiene que desactivar UEFI o el Secure Boot? O no es necesario?
<erAbuelo> ni idea, pero por lo que he leido por ahi, ubuntu tenía soporta par secure boot, y creo que linux tiene soporte para uefi desde hace tiempo
<axi85> Si eso he leido... pero luego miras manuales y videos de como instalar... y lo desactivan... por eso tengo la duda de si es por algún motivo
<erAbuelo> no se
<erAbuelo> prueba que es lo peor que puede pasar ?
<chilicuil>  buenos dias o/
<m0rf3o> Ayuda a configurar escriotior remoto en ubuntu 12.04
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: vas a conectarte desde ubuntu, o quieres que se conecten a tu maquina con ubuntu?
<m0rf3o> Voy a conectarme desde mi ubuntu 12.10 a un ubuntu 12.04
<m0rf3o> chilicuil,
<chilicuil> m0rf3o: entiendo, en ese caso, descarga e instala la ultima version de teamviewer en ambos equipos
<chilicuil> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx
<m0rf3o> Yo creí que se podia con el Cliente Remina, pero bueno, lo hare :)
<m0rf3o> Gracias chilicuil !
<chilicuil> tambien se puede m0rf3o, pero tendrias que modificar tu router y es un proceso engorroso y propenso a fallas
<m0rf3o> chilicuil, ok, perfecto, ya instale teamviewer, solo espero que el servidor esté listo :)
<chilicuil> suerte con ello =)
<m0rf3o> Gracias man
<gabo_> hola
<gabo_> k ase
<gabo_> lol
<chilicuil> -.-'
<Damuru> Hola les tengo una consulta, resulta que no se que ha pasado pero empathy ha dejado de mostrarme a mis contactos de facebook, lo raro es que si me escriben aparecen pero sino no y entrando en la pagina de face si hay varios conectados, que puede ser?
<chilicuil> tal vez hicieron un cambio en como funciona el chat de fb, y empathy aun no ha sido actualizado, sugiero que verifiques que tienes la ultima version actualizada del programa
<Damuru> yo tengo ubuntu 12.10 y esta actualizado :/
<chilicuil> entiendo, entonces debe ser un bug.., en ese caso, te sugiero que pruebes con otro programa, como pidgin, o que esperes pacientemente a que los desarrolladores de ubuntu solucionen el problema en empathy
<GridCube> Damuru, debes tenerlos oculots por alguna razon, tal ves hay una busqueda de usuarios mal echa que no te muestra resultados
<Damuru> no no he hecho ninguna busqueda, aveces incluso en cuentas en linea me hace eso, me pide autorizacion tambien para google y si ya lo tiene, tal vez sea un bug con los cambios que estan haciendo
<Allavaz> Mañana sale la 13.04?
<mimecar> deberías esperar antes de instalarla
<Allavaz> Cuanto? :s
<mimecar> una semana mínimo
<Allavaz> Uhh ok
<Allavaz> Por?
<mimecar-away> porque habrá bugs que no han sido detectados / corregidos
<mimecar-away> y lo arreglarán los primeros días
<mimecar-away> instala la 13.04 si quieres, pero ten en cuenta eso
 * mimecar-away no está
<Allavaz> La instalo y despues actualizo, no tengo problema
<config-si> holas
<config-si> alguna ayda para teclas funcion brillo en kde?
<config-si> no logro averiguar el keysym de las dichosas teclas
<config-si> cuan uso xev no da respuesta, pero las de volumen si
<config-si> ayer logre que funcionaran, no me preguteis como, pero al reinciciar no funcinaban
<config-si> ahora solo desde gestor energía
<marcelo73648326> hola a tod@s
<marcelo73648326> Sabeis como se configura en la terminal una conexión wireless con clave wpa? es que se esta conectando pero no navega. ahora estoy por red fisica
<marcelo73648326> perdon mi ubuntu es 12.04
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<marcelo73648326> si
<marcelo73648326> en redes claves wep navega sin problemas
<mimecar> tu red usa WPA o WPA2?
<marcelo73648326> pero esta es wpa
<mimecar> has mirado si tu modelo de wifi tiene alguna incompatibilidad con WPA?
<marcelo73648326> con nm-tool me dice Wireless Properties     WEP Encryption:  yes     WPA Encryption:  yes     WPA2 Encryption: yes
<marcelo73648326> si voy al network manager aparece algo como wpa empresarial, será eso?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> algunas tarjetas tiene incompatibilidades, mira si la tuya las tiene
<marcelo73648326> y para configurarla por terminal es complicado?
<mimecar> ... si es incompatible por algún driver tampoco funcionará
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+configurar+wifi+wpa+consola
<mimecar> primer enlace
<marcelo73648326> muchas gracias me pondré a trabajar :-)
<mimecar> no es seguro que te funcione
<Therion-Dead> compañeros, una duda, fijense que voy a instalar un proxy con filtrado de contenidos, son 200 usuarios a filtrar, usare squid + dansguardian + sarg + squidview
<chilicuil> eso suena complicado =)
<Therion-Dead> lo pienso instalar en una desktop core i3-3220, 3.2 ghz, disco duro de 500 GB y 4 GB en RAM
<Therion-Dead> mi pregunta es, ese equipo es suficiente para esos usuarios o requiero de algo mas potente
<Therion-Dead> agradecere sus observaciones al respecto
<mimecar> Therion-Dead, haz una prueba de carga
<Therion-Dead> mimecar: como podria hacer eso??
<mimecar> desde otro equipo ponlo a realizar peticiones de páginas
<Therion-Dead> mimecar: entonces si todo sale bien, las peticiones a las paginas deberian de ser rapidas, correcto???
<mimecar> ese mismo proceso lo harás con más procesos que simulen las conexiones
<mimecar> o desde diferentes equipos
<Therion-Dead> mimecar: de acuerdo de hecho en teoria nadie deberia estar saliendo a internet, solo para casos muy especificos,
 * chilicuil no querria trabajar en un lugar sin internet o con filtrado de contenidos
<Therion-Dead> chilicuil: nadie quiere, pero luego los usuarios no entienden y por mas que les dices que solo lo necesario, se agarran y empiezan a saturar la red viendo videos y escuchando musica
<Therion-Dead> asi no se puede
 * chilicuil se esconde
<chilicuil> y por que no mejor limitan la velocidad de descarga?, a 100kbs por ejemplo, lo que es sufiente para que cada quien vea un solo video, o solo escuche 1 stream de musica.., y qos para los ejecutivos, para que les vaya ligeramente mas rapida la red.., asi podrian entrar a donde quisieran, pero no saturarian la red
<chilicuil> a.., pero son 200.., 200 x 100 = 20000, haha, espero que tengan 20mb/s xD
<mimecar> 10 B/s
<Therion-Dead> chilicuil: el detalle con eso es que se la pasarian viendo y escuchando musica todo el dia, son personas que por mas que les digas que lo hagan un ratito, se la siguen.
<mimecar> fin de la discusión
<Therion-Dead> no hay sentido de responsabilidad
<chilicuil> mimecar: lol!
<chilicuil> Therion-Dead: ahh, entiendo, pues que pena =/ y pobre de la aburrida que se van a meter, espero que la medida funcione =)
<Therion-Dead> chilicuil: asi son las cosas, a veces la gente no entiende.
<Therion-Dead> kurama10: me puedes mandar privado para platicar del negocio, desde el webIRC no logro mandartelo
<config-si> hola
<config-si> saben como averiguar keysym de teclas que xev no reconoce pero xmodmap -pke muestra?
<chilicuil> nop, ni idea, xev siempre me muestra las teclas que necesito
<config-si> tambien estoy sorprendido!
<chilicuil> from being hurt by me.., T_T http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXHFpS7XL8o
<chilicuil> wops, eso iba en offtopic xD
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-25
<xexu> Hola, alguien conoce un software para monitorizar direcciones IP en un chat publico???
<guampa> xexu: a que te refieres?
<xexu> por ejemplo estoy de moderador en un chat, donde entran varios usuarios con niks distintos, un usuario tiene varias cuentas con varios nombres cada una, y yo las desconozco. Ese usuario se dedica a insultar y faltar el respeto, yo como moderador he de banearle, y si entra con otra cuenta también, mi pregunta es, como podria saber si se trata del mismo usuario a traves de su dirección IP (el chat funciona con flash)
<xexu> no sé si me entendeis
<guampa> ah, si te entiendo. igualmente este canal es para consultas especificas al OS ubuntu, tu duda (si la queres plantear en un canal en español) iria en #ubuntu-es-cafe, que es para otros topicos
<xexu> ok
<xexu> era por si conociais algún programa en ubuntu que hiciera eso
<xexu> con wireshark, he probado pero no hace lo que busco
<guampa> pues es muy general la pregunta, si el chat funciona con flash da la impresion de que no tenes acceso al server
<guampa> si tenes acceso, el server corre ubuntu?
<xexu> no, al server no tengo acceso, pero la dirección del host sí que la tengo
<guampa> no, con la ip sola no podes sabersi es el mismo usuario
<guampa> puede estar usando diversas redirecciones para conectar
<xexu> sí, pero en ese chat no hay muchos experimentados en ese tema
<xexu> los que me interesa banear por lo menos no
<guampa> en ese caso es un tema que tenes que evaluar a tu criterio entonces, si te parece que siempre la misma ip corresponde al usuario
<guampa> como ves, esto no tiene que ver con ubuntu
<xexu> ok, lo siento
<swatch> hola buenas noches , alguien por aqui?
<fzeta> no
<swatch> tengo un problema, eh estadon estudiandome y googleando muchos manuales por internet sobre como crear paquetes .deb , pero todos se centran en hacerlo sobre ejemplos copilando antes el programa ./configure , make , etccc. pero si el programa es un binario? como se debianiza?
<Spaceghost> Hola
<Spaceghost> ¿Cómo puedo hacer que el Linux me vuelva a quedar en inglés?
<MF-Andro> Space en configuracion del sistema
<MF-Andro> Puedes cambiar el idioma
<Spaceghost> MF-Andro: ya encontré la forma de que un comando lo lance en inglés, con "LANG=EN" antes del comando.
<MF-Andro> space  eso es valido pero en engorroso estar escribiendo eso siempre
<MF-Andro> Para poder hacer cualquier cosa
<Spaceghost> MF-Andro: lo hice ahora para obtener ayuda con mi problema de ayer, igual no la he obtenido, ¿podrías ayudarme luego?
<MF-Andro> Si claro
<MF-Andro> Tu sabes que yo siempre estoy dispuesto a ayudar
<MF-Andro> Llamame poe skype
<reepeecheep> Hola
<reepeecheep> oigan no puedo cambiar mi fondo de escritorio
<MF-Andro> Mmmm como asi
<reepeecheep> le doy cambiar y me salen las preferencias pero no las de pantalla
<MF-Andro> Eso esta raro
<reepeecheep> si asi es amigos
<reepeecheep> solo puedo cambiar la imagen
<reepeecheep> abriendo otra con mi visor y dandole establecer como imagen
<MF-Andro> Dame un rato y yo te ayudo
<reepeecheep> pero nada de los escalados y eso
<reepeecheep> Ok grax MF-Andro
<MF-Andro> Reepeecheep  te voy a hablar por privado
<reepeecheep> vale vale
<elMolacho> hola
<studio-user460> Hola, me podrían informar de si existe algún manual de las aplicaciones que trae Ubuntu studio para poder trabajar con ellas a nivel medio-avanzado? Muchas gracias!!!
<Damuru> Lamentablemente sigo con el problema de que empathy no me permite acceder al chat de facebook cuando conecta no puedo ver los contactos y sino no me conecta diciendo que necesita autorizacion cuando ya esta dada, no encuentro solucion por ningun lado. alguien tiene idea de que puede ser?
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> actualise a la 13.04 y a hora no puedo ver las carpetas compartidas
<GridCube> rbndj8, entra como un usuario invitado y fijate si podes verlas
<rbndj8> ok
<photoyak> Hola!! Alguien sabe de algun programa para poder editar graficamente una pagina php en ubuntu 64b?
<GridCube> no creo que eso exista photoyak
<photoyak> tengo bluefish instalado pero es mas tecnico y menos grafico
<GridCube> photoyak, es muy raro que haya cosas graficas asi en linux
<GridCube> yo busque tambien al principio pero me di cuenta que los que hay no sirven realmente
<GridCube> necesitas codear a mano
<photoyak> es complicado para mi ya que estoy excesivamente acostumbrado al entorno grafico :/
<photoyak> emulare dreamweaver desde wine... a ver
<GridCube> photoyak, pues sep
<Vero2> hola
<Vero2> que me pueden decir sobre Ubuntu en tablets?
<Vero2> alguien lo tiene?
<GridCube> yo no
<GridCube> que neceistas saber Vero2 ?
<Vero2> Bueno, estoy interesada en una tablet
<Vero2> tengo entendido que el sistema operativo es Android
<Vero2> que es de Linux
<Vero2> pero qué sistema operativo tienen las tablets para Ubuntu?
<GridCube> ubuntu
<Vero2> GridCube: es una pregunta complicada? :-)
<GridCube> no realmente
<GridCube> tienen ubuntu
<GridCube> android es un kernel de linux sobre el que se ejecutan una serie de aplicaciones de interfaz, ubuntu hace lo mismo
<Vero2> Yo vivo en Argentina y no he visto tablets con Ubuntu
<GridCube> porque debe haber 3 en todo el mundo Vero2
<GridCube> :(
<Vero2> ah, qué alegría :-(
<GridCube> si, yo tambien tengo alergia
<GridCube> pero bueno
<Vero2> ahora, lo extraño es que están haciendo propaganda por Internet
<GridCube> en teoria podrias instalarlo en muchas tablets manualmente
<Vero2> en teoría
<GridCube> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<Vero2> te agradezco el link, miraré un poco
<GridCube> http://tabletzona.es/tutoriales/tablets-android/root/como-instalar-ubuntu-en-un-tablet-con-android/
<Vero2> no es que le tenga miedo a Android pero estoy muy acostumbrada a Ubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<Vero2> Gracias GridCube  :-)
<GridCube> de nadias
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> Ahora que veo, pusis que tambien tenés alergia en lugar de alegría, es un acto fallido? :-D
<GridCube> P: no, fue un chiste mal
<GridCube> o
<Vero2> ok, nos vemos y gracias otra vez
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
* mimecar changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04 (NO ACTUALIZAR SIN UN BACKUP): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS y 12.10
<rbndj8> buenas
<rbndj8> actualize a la 13.04 y no me deja visualizar mis imagenes
<mimecar> has actualizado un poco pronto
<rbndj8> entonces estoy jodido
<kurama10> siempre es bueno dejar que pase por lo menos 2 semans
<mimecar> rbndj8, mira si te pasa con un usuario nuevo
<MF-Andro> Hola señores como estan?
<MF-Andro> Quien  ha actualizado, a 13.04
<MF-Andro> Para que me diga como esta....
<mimecar> deberías esperar una semana
<mimecar> después del lanzamiento de cualquier distribución
<dzup> yo espero que todos actualizen y me digan, eso son como 3 meses :p
<MF-Andro> Si￻̀p en eso tenes toda la razon
<MF-Andro> Pero queria saber que tal esta funcionando esta nueva version
<chilicuil> dzup: lol
<walque> como puedo instalar sony vegas 7 en ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> ¿es un programa de GNU/Linux o de Windows?
<walque> es de windows
<mimecar> primero mira si wine lo soporta
<mimecar> y después desde una consola, wine ejecutable.exe
<chilicuil> !winedb
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'winedb'.
<walque> bien gracias
<ncw2233> hola
<ncw2233> terminal server
<ncw2233> para ubuntu ?
<mimecar> ncw2233, de momento no cobran las letras del irc
<mimecar> haz la pregunta completa
<ncw2233> mimecar,
<ncw2233> existe algo similar a terminal server en
<ncw2233> linux
<ncw2233> excluyendo a shh
<ncw2233> ssh*
<mimecar> si no quieres ssh me parece que no
<ncw2233> o: entonces la unica forma seria X11  ?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<ncw2233> quiero que un usuario acceda remotamente a un pc-linux
<ncw2233> mas de dos usuarios , mejor dicho
<ncw2233> con interfaz grafica ,
<mimecar> puedes usar un escritorio remoto
<ncw2233> sip pero dos usuarios al mismo tiempo
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<ncw2233> verda .__.
<ncw2233> con  distintas sessiones mimecar ?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> o algo de la placa base no funciona como debe
<newuserayudame> eso sera, son un par de cacharros biejos que tenia por casa y e fusionado esta tarde
<newuserayudame> bueno
<newuserayudame> gracias por la ayuda
<newuserayudame> luego entrare a molestar otro rato que ya es la 5 vez que instalo ubuntu, a ver si ya me quedo con el definitivamente
<mimecar> la quinta vez?
<newuserayudame> si
<newuserayudame> o mas
<mimecar> qué le haces al pobre ordenador?
<newuserayudame> la vez que mas lo tuve fueron un par de meses
<newuserayudame> tengo varios
<newuserayudame> de vez en cuando alguien me regala su chatarra y la resucito
<newuserayudame> y cuando me dan otras cosas mejores
<newuserayudame> regalo las mias biejas
<Therion-Dead> buenas a todos,
<Therion-Dead> una pregunta como puedo instalar el showmypc, he buscado pero no encuentro como hacerlo,
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-26
<philipballew> chilicuil, hey!
<philipballew> got time for a hangout for 10 minutes?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<sadalsuud> hola gente .... buenos días . Resulta que teengo xubuntu y le instalé el entorno grafico de kde pero algunos programas algunas partes, algunos menús contextuales se ven como gnome antiguo cómo cambio eso?? ..
<GridCube> sadalsuud, instalaste kubuntu-desktop?
<GridCube> o solo kde?
<sadalsuud> holaGridCube usé este comando para instalar -> sudo apt-get install kde-full
<sadalsuud> de esta página http://ubunlog.com/distintas-maneras-de-instalar-kde-en-ubuntu-12-10/
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> sadalsuud, no no
<GridCube> tenes que instalar el kubuntu-desktop
<buenaventura> no no no
<buenaventura> sadalsuud: no
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sadalsuud> y esas opciones que aparecen ahí porque no sirven?
<GridCube> sirven si tenes una idea amplia de lo que estas haciendo
<sadalsuud> ese comando va a instalar un poco de programas que yo casi ni uso. Solo quiero que no se vean así gnome feo y viejo algunos programas. El entorno kde ya lo tengo instalado. No hay otra opción aparte del kubuntu-desktop ??
<GridCube> si queres usar kubuntu no.
<sadalsuud> ... instalando ....
<aguitel> kde-plasma-desktop
<aguitel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<sadalsuud> gracias aguitel segun ese enlace el paquete que resolvería mi problema especificamente sería el  kde-config-gtk-style
<aguitel> de nada
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, \o\
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses =)!, buenos dias
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, como vamos?
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: todo bien, comenzando el dia, y viendo que hay de nuevo, ya me entere que renovaron parte del council, espero que pronto salga en el planet para saber quienes fueron los valientes =)
<sadalsuud> buenos días chilicuil
<chilicuil> hola sadalsuud =)!
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, si claro! ya esta el mail en la lista de contactos
<SergioMeneses> marcos costales y pablo rubianes
<SergioMeneses> dos hispanos
<SergioMeneses> eso si es raro... pero en hora buena
<chilicuil> orales, genial, a conquistar el mundo o/
<tabunet> hola que tal todos? ya estoy en ubuntu 13.04 y todo muy bien, excepto skype que no hay quien lo haga funcionar ni la versión de 32bits ni la de 64 bits,  probé todos los metodos de instalación de esta página y además descargué las librerías ia32 pero nada, no funciona
<tabunet> Por otra parte en mi caso no tengo problemas con la tarjeta gráfica que es una ATI Radeon 730 no tiene soporte de audio por HDMI  y hemos intentado seguir las siguientes instrucciones http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide para intentar instalar los drivers privativos de ATI
<chilicuil> tabunet: que version de ubuntu tienes?, la de 32 o la de 64 bits?, haz intentado correr skype desde la terminal y ver si sale un error?
<tabunet> y lo único que hemos conseguido es empeorar la situación
<tabunet> chilicuil, mi versión de Ubuntu es 13.04 64 bits
<tabunet> no no salen errores de instalación
<tabunet> simplemente no arranca skype ni la versión de 64 bits ni la de 32 bits que he descargado siguiendo las instrucciones del enlace que puse antes
<tabunet> y por si acaso para asegurarme como dije me descargué  las librerías ia32  pero nada
<tabunet> y respecto a la ATI Radeon 730 intentando instalar los drivers privativos lo único que conseguimos es empeorar la situación ¿por qué  tantos conflictos siempre en Linux con ATI Radeon? lo digo porque yo con mi Nvidia 9600GS directamente Ubuntu me invita a instalar el controlador privativo
<chilicuil> tabunet: si, pero arrancas skype desde el dash / menus.., intenta arrancarlo desde una terminal y ver que sale, tabunet
<tabunet> ah perdona chilicuil que despiste jejeje
<chilicuil> y respecto a los drivers de ati, supongo que no son tan buenos como los de nvidia, aunque se que al menos los drivers libres son mejores que los de su contraparte
<tabunet> pues sale esto Violación de segmento (`core' generado)
<tabunet> chilicuil, estoy haciendo un momento:  sudo apt-get purge skype skype-bin para volverlo a instalar y probar a lanzarlo desde el terminal a ver que pasa
<chilicuil> tabunet: si lo has instalado de los repositorios, entonces prueba ahora descargarlo e instalarlo desde su pagina web, http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<chilicuil> tabunet: un error de violacion de segmento ocurre cuando un programa intenta accesar memoria de otros procesos, en este caso no ayudara reinstalarlo, es un problema del binario
<tabunet> ok chilicuil, voy a mirar a ver que pasa con skype, de todas maneras no me preocupa, me resulta más grave el problema de la ATI Radeon 730 de mi amigo que si se ve con los drivers libres pero no tiene soporte de sonido por HDMI y los famos drivers fglrx lo único que hace es estropear más ubuntu
<chilicuil> otra vez esta el google summer of code: $5000 dolares por proyecto, se animan? http://www.google-melange.com/gsoc/accepted_orgs/google/gsoc2013?ModPagespeed=noscript
<Bushido> Alguien que me ayude
<Bushido> Borre por asidente la carpeta dpkg como lo buelvo a restaurar ?
<chilicuil> que carpeta especificamente Bushido ?
<Bushido> La del dpkg
<chilicuil> que carpeta?
<Bushido> Trato de actualizar oh instalar lago me dice
<Bushido> no exite el dpkg
<Bushido> La principal
<chilicuil> estas son las carpetas de dpkg https://pastee.org/gkwm8 cual de ellas?
<chilicuil> que comando estas usando para actualizar?
<Bushido> usr/bin/dpkg
<Bushido> Esa borre
<Bushido> Oh espera
<Bushido> usr/lib/dpkg
<Bushido> esa  es
<Bushido> Uso el comando
<Bushido> sudo apt-get update upgrade
<Bushido> etc
<chilicuil> Bushido: ahh, entiendo, ok, bueno, puedes restaurar el sistema descargando dpkg desde los repositorios con tu navegador web.., que version de ubuntu usas Bushido ?
<Bushido> 13.04
<chilicuil> 32 o 64 bits?
<Bushido> 64
<chilicuil> ok, puedes descargarlo de http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.16.10ubuntu1_amd64.deb , llegue ahi a partir de http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/dpkg
<chilicuil> cuando lo tengas lo descomprimes asi: ar x  el_paquete.deb
<chilicuil> luego descomprimes data.tar.gz: tar zxf data.tar.gz y copias las partes que eliminaste a tu sistema
<Bushido> OK
<ramrebol> hola, ayer instale ubuntu 13.04 y tengo dos problemas: (1) no se apaga (2) no hiberna al cerrar la tapa. He buscado en internet y hay otros preguntando lo mismo, pero no les han respondido. Alguien puede darme una idea para forzar el apagado?
<ramrebol> ademas de usar la linea de comandos, claro.
<chilicuil> ramrebol: no me tomes muy en serio, pero creo que en ubuntu desktop el apagado se maneja con dbus, si esto es asi.., el siguiente comando deberia darte algunas pistas en caso de que no se apague tu maquina: dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit" /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop , si se apaga, entonces ubuntu desktop apaga el equipo de otra forma y no puedo ayudarte =/
<Bushido> Me sale otro error
<Bushido> var/lib/dpkg/status
<Bushido> var/lib/dpkg/status  no exite
<Bushido> Como le hago ?
<ramrebol> seguire con power off :(  gracias
<Bushido> chilicuil: estas amigo
<chilicuil> Bushido: si, mmm, ok, prueba con mv /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status , y despues intentar actualizar
<Bushido> ok
<Bushido> Listo
<Bushido> Gracias compañero
<chilicuil> cool
<Bushido> Diciendo noobs a los de ubuntu -.-"
<Bushido> Mejor que estar en el chat de archlinux
<Bushido> SOn creidos
<ivedci89> hola, tengo un problema groso, instale ubuntu en un pc a un amigo, y cada vez que navegaba en internet se cerraba la sesion sola, luego le desactive a firefox la aceleracion de hardware cuendo este disponible y ese comportamiento disminuyó, pero siguio ocurriendo... asi que pense que podria ser una incompatibilidad de drivers (vga via p4m800) pero al instalarle el maldito W$ xp el firefox se cierra solo y en ocaciones cierra la sesion tambien... siendo 
<ivedci89> no tengo el pc conmigo ahora...
<chilicuil> que raro ivedci89 O_o!, si te pasa en windows y en ubuntu, entonces casi seguro que es una configuracion en firefox.., o una version especifica.., sugiero que pruebes usando una version de firefox sin configurar, o una version mas reciente
<ivedci89> e sla ultima la 20.x
<Souchiro> o que la portatil es muy obsoleta
<Souchiro> o que la sobrexplotan demaciado
<ivedci89> no, no  es portatil, es vieja pero tengo compus mas viejas aun, que trabajan perfectamente con flash en entornos webmail etc... perfectamente
<Souchiro> dejame adivinar, es un lentium4
<Souchiro> ?
<Souchiro> o un desaceleron?
<Souchiro> bueno, por que no tratas de instalarle mejor el xubuntu?
<Souchiro> o lubuntu
<Souchiro> para ese tipo de pc es lo mejor
<Souchiro> ubuntu consume muchos recursos  por los efectos y demas
<Guest1231> buenas tengo el pc  en una tele de 32
<Guest1231> como  puedo hacer
<Guest1231> que se vea mas grande
<ivedci89> siiii le puse lubuntu (es http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/es/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=92 aunque la que tiene el amigo es de color amarillo la superficie de la placa) una vez inicie con liveCD Lubuntu y al intentar abrir chromium se cerro la sesion de inmediato
<ivedci89> o sea
<ivedci89> mostro el mismo drama
<Souchiro> <Guest1231> buenas tengo el pc  en una tele de 32 <-------------- en configuracion de monitor.....
<Souchiro> cuanta memoria y procesador tiene?
<Guest1231> la  resolucion la tengo a tope
<ivedci89> 2GB ram 1.2GHx
<ivedci89> z*
<ivedci89> Souchiro:
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> que procesador es?
<Guest1231> ?
<Souchiro> sobre lo de la resolucion Guest1231 ,  instalate los drivers privativos de tu tarjeta grafica
<Souchiro> ivedci89, que procesador es?
<ivedci89> p4
<Souchiro> mmm
<Souchiro> tons si le atine xD
<Souchiro> mmm
<ivedci89> Modelo P4M800-M7   CPU Intel Pentium 4 Prescott/Celeron D   FSB 800MHz  Chipset VIA P4M800 + VT8237   Memoria 2x DIMM para DDR 400 (PC 3200) Max 2GB.   Ranuras de expansion 1x AGP 4X/8X
<ivedci89> 3x PCI
<ivedci89> 1x CNR   IDE 2 x ATA100   Serial ATA 2 x SATA 1.5 Gb/s
<Souchiro> entonces dices que aun haciendolo con lubuntu te hace eso?
<ivedci89> exactamente
<ivedci89> con cualquier sistema presenta el mismo problema
<Souchiro> exactamente con que cosas se cierra o cuelga el firefox?
<Souchiro> solo es el firefox?
<cronos2000> buenos dias alguen sabe si se ha reportado algun problema de seguridad con gwibber?
<omikron4> cuando pulsa a permitir en webcam toy.. solo no me funciona con ubuntu.. si funciona con khali y mint. Alguien sabe algo?
<cronos2000> aveces hay programas que simplemente estan mal en los repositorios de ubuntu omikron4
<cronos2000> probaste instalar manual?
<omikron4> he probado todo.. podeis probar? http://webcamtoy.com/es/
<cronos2000> no tengo webcam aqui solo en la lapt sorry
<catusa> hola, tengo un papyre 602 con android 2.1, lo conencté a ubuntu 12.04 y no lo reconoce, hice una actualización total con la versión 13.04 y tampoco. El tema es que tengo debian testing en otra máquina que si me lo reconce, alguna ayuda?
<catusa> Al hacer lsusb en la terminal no me aparece
<chilicuil> catusa: no sera un problema con tu puerto usb?
<catusa>  hola, tengo un papyre 602 con android 2.1, lo conencté a ubuntu 12.04 y no lo reconoce, hice una actualización total con la versión 13.04 y tampoco. El tema es que tengo debian testing en otra máquina que si me lo reconce, alguna ayuda? perdón esandroid 2.3
<catusa> no poruqe en debian si me lo reconoce y conecto otros aparatos y ningún problema
<guampa> probaste en otro puerto en la misma pc?
<catusa> sip
<chilicuil> catusa: en tu comentario dices que tienes debian en *otra* maquina
<catusa> chilicuil: Si Debian testing en un portatil, pero como el dispositivo es de mi esposa y ella usa la PC, quiero que funcione ahí también
<chilicuil> si, eso lo entiendo, lo que digo es que tu comentario sobre que funciona en debian en *otra* computadora no es valido, por que es otra computadora.., de cualquier forma, si dices que conectas otras cosas en ese mismo puerto (en la maquina donde no funciona tu telefono) entonces probablemente es ubuntu.., puedes conectarlo / desconectarlo y ver lo que aparece en dmesg | tail -50 ?
<guampa> si no te lo detecta lsusb es probable que no sea tema del OS
<MrTulias> Puede que tengas problemas con MTP
<MrTulias> A mi me pasa con mi xperia u
<MrTulias> Aparece en lsusb, pero no lo monta
<catusa> a mi directamente no me aparece, voy probar lo que me decís chilicuil
<guampa> catusa: tambien podes probar esto en una terminal: tailf /var/log/messages
<guampa> enchufar y desenchufar el aparato, ver si sale alguna informacion
<catusa> gracias ahí pruebo
<Bushido> Hola
<Bushido> chilicuil:
<Bushido> chilicuil: Estas compañero
<chilicuil> estoy Bushido
<Bushido> chilicuil: Me esta dando un error en el var/lib/dkpg/update
<chilicuil> Bushido: que error?
<Bushido> var/lib/dkpg/updates que no existe
<chilicuil> Bushido: ese error te parece cuando ejecutas que comando?, crei que hace rato habias podido actualizar correctamente
<Bushido> Cuanod ejecute sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Bushido> Si
<Bushido> Pero
<Bushido> al abrir el actualizacion de software que tiene ubuntu en modo grafico
<Bushido> No me deja actualizar por hay
<Bushido> Sale
<Bushido> aptdaemon error
<chilicuil> Bushido: ok, parece que ese lugar sirve para guardar algunas configuraciones volatiles.., crealo manualmente, sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/dpkg/updates
<Bushido> ok
<Bushido> AJajja
<Bushido> var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new No exite
<chilicuil> Bushido: mmm, pues de eso si no tengo idea.., si fuera tu probaria haciendo touch, sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/info/format-new y cruzar los dedos para que funcione
<Bushido> nada
<Bushido> No funciono
<i386> Hola!
<i386> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme con algo?
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<i386> No entendí tu idioma :/
<mimecar> de forma resumida, si quieres respuestas, pregunta y da detalles
<i386> Decía "alguien" por que esperaba alguien en específico que me ayudara
<i386> pero bien. lo haré
<i386> alguien tiene aquí un poco de conocimientos de programacion?
<i386> php o algo así
<mimecar> pregunta en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> este canal es sólo para dudas de ubuntu
<i386> Ah bien, gracias.
<trosky> hola
<chilicuil> hola trosky
<trosky> helo
<SadlyMistaken> Hola buenas. Alguien sabe sobre permisos de Apache2??? Tengo un lío monumental
<mimecar> !alguien SadlyMistaken
<kubot> SadlyMistaken: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<SadlyMistaken> mhmm... Ok. Se supone que necesito dar permisos de escritura a 2 carpetas, mientras instalo un CMS. Ese al instalarlo tiene un .htaccess, que no me deja entrar a ese directorio. He probado con chmod 777 -R /lacarpetaencuestion/
<SadlyMistaken> pero eso me da permiso a mí. No a www-data
<SadlyMistaken> que se supone que es Apache2.. aunque ya no estoy seguro..
<mimecar> ese servidor va a ir después a producción?
<SadlyMistaken> he borrado .htaccess y porfin me deja entrar
<SadlyMistaken> pero ahora me dice que 2 de esas carpetas no son REWRITABLE... asi que intento dar permiso a www-data para que pueda escribir
<SadlyMistaken> "ir a producción" ??
<mimecar> los servidores nunca tienen que tener permisos 777
<SadlyMistaken> pero si no tienen permisos 777, no me deja crear subcarpetas..
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> pon como usuario de los archivos al usuario que tiene apache
<SadlyMistaken> que permisos le das tu
<mimecar> los más restrictivos
<SadlyMistaken> si, pero el usuario de apache es www-data, he puesto y me dice chown: usuario inválido: «usuario:www-data»
<SadlyMistaken> si mimecar, restrictivos, pero que no me restrinja a mí ¿no?
<mimecar> sólo tiene que poder escribir apache
<SadlyMistaken> ok...
<SadlyMistaken> como hago para volver a dejar solo a apache, y no a todo lo demas..
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<SadlyMistaken> 12.11
<mimecar> ¿qué documentación estas usando para montar el servidor?
<SadlyMistaken> No estoy usando documentación, por que en la web donde he descargado este CMS, este problema, no les ocurre, ni en el tutorial escrito, ni en los videos
<SadlyMistaken> se supone que una vez descomprimido, accedía al cms, y tenía que dar los datos mysql... pero este problema con el .htaccess y los permisos de escritura me imagino que se lo comen con patatas... es una pena parecía un cms chulo.
<SadlyMistaken> otros en cambio no me han dado problemas nunca.. parezco gafe jolin
<mimecar> pon a Apache como dueño de los archivos
<mimecar> por eso debes seguir documentación que diga como se instala todo
<SadlyMistaken> sudo chmod www-data /folder/ -R ¿si?
<SadlyMistaken> si mimecar pero esa parte la han obviado. De verdad, si ya lo he buscado por todos lados de la web.
<mimecar> eso no cambia el dueño
<mimecar> qué cms estas usando
<SadlyMistaken> he probado mil... y todos me han funcionado.. ahora estoy intentando DIRECTUS
<SadlyMistaken> parece algo más sencillo que Drupal (el cual, me funcionaba perfecto...y eso que es más complicado)
<SadlyMistaken> chown [usuario] [carpeta] -R  <------------------ Esto cambia el dueño del usuario ¿como es si no?
<SadlyMistaken> ah, es que puse chmod, ok
<mimecar> chown es para el usuario
<SadlyMistaken> creo que lo he hecho mal, no me aparece un candadito en la carpeta.. :(
<mimecar> con permisos 777 esperas tener el candado?
<SadlyMistaken> y para que pueda usarlo www-data y yo... que pongo? 705 owner si, group no, user lectura y ejecución?
<mimecar> para que es el 5?
<SadlyMistaken> 5 (4+1) = lectura y ejecución
<SadlyMistaken> pues para que pueda yo crear carpetas dentro... si quiero crear carpetas.. no?
<mimecar> repetio, para que el grupo "otros" tiene que tener un 5
<SadlyMistaken> porque yo soy un OTRO..
<mimecar> no
<SadlyMistaken> si no soy el propietario... ni soy de su grupo..
<mimecar> apache te da la página
<mimecar> tu no accedes a los archivos de la página
<SadlyMistaken> pero para crear carpetas tendré que entrar a los archivos de la página.. ¿no?
<SadlyMistaken> ya se que el CMS lo hace todo..
<SadlyMistaken> bueno, pues nada..
<SadlyMistaken> 700
<mimecar> si quieres tocar cosas, 755 carpetas, 644 archivos
<mimecar> pero no te funcionarán cosas del cms
<SadlyMistaken> ok
<SadlyMistaken> comprendido
<SadlyMistaken> ahora, que está todo para www-data
<SadlyMistaken> ¿qué hago para que el .htaccess me deje ver la primera página... la del instalador? Por qué no me deja ni adentrarme al directorio, es más... ¡¡¡ni lo muestra!!! (me refiero desde el navegador http://localhost/
<NePtUnO> Hola buenas noches a todos! habrá alguna sala especifica de Xubuntu o Linux Mint en español en este servidor?es que hasta ahora no encuentro ninguna aparte de esta
<mimecar> NePtUnO, xubuntu aquí, mint tiene otro canal
<mimecar> SadlyMistaken, seguro que has puesto los archivos en el raíz del servidor?
<NePtUnO> mimecar:  ok, entendido la de mint que encuentro es en inglés
<SadlyMistaken> no, en una carpeta... Yo en mi servidor tengo varias carpetas... pues pruebo con varios cms... les tengo separados en carpetas
<mimecar> si no lo tienes en el raiz, http://localhost no funcionará
<SadlyMistaken> ...
<SadlyMistaken> ok, voy a probarlo...
<SadlyMistaken> mhmm
<SadlyMistaken> me dice que deben seguir siendo escribibles..
<SadlyMistaken> :(
<SadlyMistaken> esto no funciona
<SadlyMistaken> gracias mimecar ya no te molesto mas con esto
<SadlyMistaken> mil gracias por todo de verdad
<mimecar> no te preocupes
<SadlyMistaken> :D
<mimecar> para pruebas en local puedes "quitar" el .htaccess
<mimecar> pero luego ponlo
<SadlyMistaken> si?
<SadlyMistaken> ok, a ver si funciona
<SadlyMistaken> gracias por todo, me voy a mimir
<SadlyMistaken> hasta otro día buenas nochesss
<SadlyMistaken> :D
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-27
<novato> hola
<novato> Buenos dias ayuda con ubuntu 12.10  64 bits
<GridCube> !pregunta | novato
<kubot> novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<novato> ok!
<novato> tengo una laptop toshiba satellite usaba windouxxx 8 pero la borre y instale orgullosamente ubuntu 12.10 64bit, la cuestion  es q ahora pierdo señal cada vez que me conecto a diversos wifi y  con wuindouxx no pasaba eso,  hay alguna manera de q sea el problema
<novato> hago ping a google, yahoo y nada pierde señal en 2 a 3 minutos
<mimecar> ¿ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<GridCube> que raro
<novato> si! todas tanto q hago sudo apt-get update y upgrade y nada
<mimecar> ¿la red wifi es tuya?
<novato> sigue el mismo problema,  el wifi no es porque conecte varias pc y celulares y funciona bien, señal esta cool
<novato> si! el wifi es mio, alli esta cool
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo de portátil tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<mimecar> pero no es normal ese comportamiento
<novato> lo q veo es q se conecta todo cool,  pero como en 2 a 3 minutos se va la señal, y tengo 2 pc a la vez y la de wuindouxx nunca se cae, pero q rabia...
<GridCube> novato, en una terminal ejecuta lspci y pasanos el resultado por pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<novato> es toshiba satellite c845-sp4332sl,  es buena pc, y cuando instalé ubuntu todo bien menos el wifi
<novato> bueno
<novato> ahora mismo esa pc no tiene internet
<novato> uso es una desktop
<mimecar> novato, en ese equipo no has tenido red?
<GridCube> no la podes cablear un rato?
<GridCube> o rebootear? o copiar a un txt en un usb y pasarlo al desktop?
<novato> si! la toshiba
<novato> pero ahora mismo no! xq no hay wifi aqui
<novato> si hay pero esta bloqueado! todo me sale mal
<novato> yo quiero mucho a Ubuntu
<mimecar> coge un cable y conecta al toshiba a la red
<novato> no agarra señal
<novato> ya trate de hacer eso
<mimecar> ¿con un cable de red no te funciona?
<novato> esta red esta super bloqueada
<mimecar> aclarate
<mimecar> has dicho hace un par de minutos que tienes el sistema actualizado
<mimecar> ¿cómo habías conectado el equipo para poner las actualizaciones?
<novato> la red la uso en una desktop pero esta super bloqueada y no agarra señal ni poniéndole el cable de red
<GridCube> novato, en tu casa si la podes cablear?
<GridCube> desde ahi actualizas e instalas todos los controladores?
<novato> alli si
<novato> si
<novato> pero wifi es el problema.
<mimecar> entonces seguiremos cuando estes en tu casa
<mimecar> y ese equipo esté conectado por cable
<GridCube> novato, esacto cuando te puedas conectar
<novato> ok
<novato> q malo
<GridCube> novato, no es maldad
<GridCube> es que no podemos hacer nada si no estas en red
<novato> loq quise decir es q malo q todo me salga mal.
<GridCube> ah ya, seguro es arreglable
<GridCube> aunque a seguro se lo llevaron preso
<novato> bueno hice ese lspci
<novato> en la laptop y me inmagino q quieren saber la linea de wifi
<mimecar> novato, ¿por qué no quieres seguir cuando tu equipo tenga red?
<novato> será pues!
<novato> ni modo
<novato> ;(
<mimecar> si te faltan cosas o tienes que instalar algo
<mimecar> hacerlo ahora no te servirá de nada
<novato> dale
<novato> entro ahora
<novato> saludos
<corpoalumno> #Ubuntu-es
<GridCube> sep
<aitiba> buenas
<aitiba> un programa para que pueda hacer las copias de seguridad en gnome de una forma facil?
<mimecar> grsync
<aitiba> mimecar, gracias ahora lo pruebo
<aitiba> cual es el nombre de la antepenultima version de ubuntu?
<aitiba> no la que salio hace unos dias sino la anterior
<aitiba> quanta cual es?
<mimecar> la 12.10?
<aitiba> SI
<mimecar> Quantal
<Solotov> hola :)
<Solotov> hola :)
<erAbuelo> buenas
<saym> hola
<saym> :)
<saym> hola a todos :D
<NePtUnO|Off> Viva Linux!
<saym> hola
<Solotov> ayer tarde formateé e instalé la 13.04 de Ubuntu en un pc de pocos recursos, y qué sorpresa me llevé al intentar iniciar sesión con Unity 2D....
<GridCube> lol unity 2D
<GridCube> Solotov, usa xubuntu
<Solotov> sip, instalé XFCE y me enamoré
<erAbuelo> pues es feo de cojones xD
<Solotov> es que vengo de Unity -_-
<Solotov> xD
<Solotov> una cosa, después volví a formatear con Xubuntu, y el firefox me marca en rojo palabras bien escritas
<mimecar> seguro que están bien escritas en el idioma del diccionario?
<Solotov> en complementos venían español (arg, mex, spa) e inglés
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que sea el diccionario en uso
<Solotov> lo siguiente que he hecho fue reinstalar español españa y desactivar los otros....
<Solotov> dónde puedo ver el dicionario en uso?
<mimecar> botón derecho, diccionario sobre la página
<Solotov> no me aparece, empiezo a creer que no tengo diccionario :$
<mimecar> ¿cómo has "reinstalado" el diccionario?
<Solotov> creo que me he liado....
<Solotov> he reinstalado el idioma -_-
<Solotov> ya está
<[|HuGO|]> hola buenas
<[|HuGO|]> alguien me saca de una duda, ubuntu 13.04 viene con efectos de escritorio por defecto?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> unity tiene efectos
<Solotov> y está mucho mejor optimizado
<[|HuGO|]> por ejemplo, los típicos efectos al mover las ventanas gelatinosas etc?
<mimecar> eso son efectos de compiz
<Solotov> para eso instala un gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> no se usan desde hace varias versiones
<mimecar> Solotov, ya tiene instalado un gestor de ventanas
<Solotov> metacity?
<mimecar> unity
<Solotov> eso es un entorno de escritorio
<mimecar> el entorno de escritorio es gnome
<mimecar> unity actúa como gestor de ventanas
<Solotov> hoy por hoy unity ya es considerado entorno de escritorio
<Solotov> eso era antes
<mimecar> un entorno de escritorio que necesita de otro entorno de escritorio para funcionar?
<GridCube> unity funciona sobre gnome3
<Solotov> ok
<Solotov> y el próximo Unity Next será un gestor de ventanas también?
<mimecar> unity next es unity sobre qt
<GridCube> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnityNextSpec
<GridCube> mir > qtmir > qt/qml > unity next
<mimecar> unity next es llevar el interfaz a teléfonos / televisores
<GridCube> Solotov, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Unity_Architecture.pdf
<Solotov> he leído que en la versión 13.10 será el escritorio por defecto
<GridCube> unity ya es el escritorio por defecto
<Solotov> digo unity next
<GridCube> y claro
<[|HuGO|]> muchas gracias
<Solotov> entonces si os he entendido, gnome shell es también un gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> gnome shell es el gestor de ventanas oficial de gnome 3
<Solotov> ok
<Solotov> de todas formas hay un detalle que se me escapa
<Solotov> bueno es igual ya sería rizar el rizo
<Solotov> gracias mimecar y GridCube
<Exio> no es mutter?
<Exio> el wm
<mimecar> gnome shell se comporta como el gestor de ventanas
<mimecar> usa mutter por debajo
<erAbuelo> cliente o servidor ?
<erAbuelo> esto no iba aqui :p
<Exio> erAbuelo: p2p!
<Exio> mimecar: bueh, eso me referia :P
<erAbuelo> :)
<erAbuelo> en p2p tb hay clientes y servidores
<Allavaz> Hola, tengo una pregunta
<Solotov> ese era el detalle al que preferí no hacer referencia xD
<mimecar> Allavaz, si no preguntas, no tienes respuesta
<Allavaz> Tienes razon, disculpa me distraí con otra cosa
<Allavaz> Es normal que desde el pendrive se me cuelgue tanto el Ubuntu mientras instalo programas?
<jorge_> Perdón, acabo de instalar 13.04 y me siguen apareciendo los íconos anaranjados de carpetas....a qué se deberá..?
<Allavaz> es el 13.04. VUELA pero a veces tiene unos lags bastante fuertes no hay forma de que reacciona
<mimecar> si el pendrive es barato o tiene errores, sí
<Allavaz> Es un Sony de 8 GB
<Allavaz> pero ya es medio viejo
<mimecar> ¿donde has instalado ubuntu?
<Allavaz> me lo dices a mi?
<mimecar> sí
<Allavaz> Solamente hice booteable al pendrive con persistencia de datos, solo eso
<mimecar> un pendrive es lento
<GridCube> sip
<mimecar> y si tiene errores puede ir más lento
<Allavaz> claro, queria saber si es normal
<Allavaz> o que la distro esta medio fea en rendimiento
<Allavaz> cuando no se cuelga, vuela, es una cosa increible lo rapido que funciona
<mimecar> la memoria tiene muchos puntos para ser la causa del error
<mimecar> pasale un test de superficie al usb
<mimecar> jorge_, ya has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Allavaz> como hago el test de superficie al usb? Nunca se lo hice
<mimecar> tendrás que tener un sistema operativo iniciado
<jorge_> sí, mimecar. incluso ahora las estoy poniendo de nuevo.
<mimecar> y pasarle el test con el usb desmontado (si usas linux)
<Allavaz> Ahora estoy desde Windows
<Allavaz> puedo hacerlo desde Windows?
<mimecar> sí, mira en las opciones de la unidad
<Allavaz> ok gracias lo intentare
<Allavaz> puede ser "Comprobar errores en la unidad"?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> tienes que hacer un test de superficie (es lento)
<Allavaz> no tengo problema en esperar
<Allavaz> ups
<Allavaz> demoro solo 3 segundos
<Allavaz> y me dice que no hay errores
<mimecar> entonces no lo ha hecho
<Allavaz> evidentemente no
<Allavaz> hace un chkdsk por lo que veo
<Allavaz> voy a usar el google a ver si encuentro algo
<erAbuelo> hasta luego
<Allavaz> Bien, viene un programa llamado check flash que escanea lectura de datos y todo eso, voy a probar a ver que me dice
<Allavaz> uhm me dice que el pendrive tiene que estar vacio para hacerle la prueba
<Allavaz> sin embargo inició
<mimecar> tienes una copia de tus datos verdad?
<Allavaz> solo esta el ubuntu dentro
<Allavaz> solo uso ese pendrive para testear distros
<Allavaz> Por ahora escribe a 6 mb por segundo
<Allavaz> eso es rapido o lento?
<mimecar> el máximo con USB2 son 12 MB
<Allavaz> y lo minimo?
<mimecar> 0.000000000...1
<Allavaz> ah ah es verdad
<Allavaz> o sea
<Allavaz> que estoy a la mitad?
<Exio> ?
<Exio> el maximo de USB2 son 12 MB, calculo que sin overhead
<Allavaz> la velocida de escritura de mi pendrive es la mtad de USB2
<Allavaz> velocidad*
<mimecar> 12 MB son "brutos"
<Solotov> bye y gracias otra vez :)
<Allavaz> Velocidad de lectura:
<Allavaz> 26,14 MB/s
<Allavaz> o sea que si yo instalo Ubuntu en mi PC (en el disco duro) los lags deberian desaparecer?
<mimecar> el disco duro es más rápido
<Allavaz> Claro, pero me refiero a si los lags son culpa del pendrive o de la distro que quiza al ser la primera "version" de 13.04 funcione mal
<mimecar> compra un pendrive nuevo y lo sabrás
<mimecar> si te funciona bien y en momentos puntuales va más lento puede ser por una memoria usb desgastada
<Allavaz> eso es lo que me ocurre
<Allavaz> es un rayo pero de repente se lagea mal y no reacciona pero despues vuelve a funcionar rapidisimo
<Allavaz> Pass #1 completed, 0 errors found.
<Allavaz> Test completed, total 0 errors found.
<aitiba> donde la basura de mi / de ubuntu?
<aitiba> el .Trash vamos
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<debsan> .local/share/Trash
<aitiba> gracias mimecar debsan
<aitiba> y la mitica papera se puede poner en el escritorio en un gnome classic estando en 12.10?
<Allavaz> sii
<Allavaz> con gnome classic si
<Allavaz> supongo que con un lanzador
<Allavaz> a .local/share/Trash
<Allavaz> y listo
<aitiba> como creo el lanzador? :-D
<Allavaz> mm
<Allavaz> La nostalgia viene a mi :D Gnome Classic
<Allavaz> supongo que click secundario en el escritorio y ahi lo creas
<Allavaz> ah tengo una pregunta
<Allavaz> en ubuntu 13.04
<Allavaz> no se puede hacer click secundario en el escritorio?
<Allavaz> ni tampoco seleccionar?
<Allavaz> o sea seleccion de arrastre, hacer cuadraditos sin sentido en el escritorio xD
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> mira si está el paquete gnome-panel
<mimecar> y tendrás algo parecido a gnome clásico
<mimecar> aunque la papelera ya está en el listado de aplicaciones de unity
<erAbuelo> hi
<dcosta> hello any one have lirc  ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-28
<tuxGentoo> hola buenas otra vez por esotos lados
<tuxGentoo> tengo una pregunta alguno utilizo virtual serial port driver? necesito algo simirlar o mejor que eso alguno me puede ayudar le agradeceria mucho
<M1L0> hola, buenas!
<BrayanBautista> Hola M1L0
<M1L0> consulta, tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 con xfce, pero me molesta ese globo negro de notificaciones, he googleado pero no encuentro aun, desinstale el xfce-notifyd, pero igual sigue apareciendo, alguien me da una mano? gracias... :)
<M1L0> hola BrayanBautista...
<BrayanBautista> M1L0 me puedes enviar un pantallaso porfavor
<M1L0> quien dijo yo?? jejeje :P
<BrayanBautista> si jajaj
<jbitcm-> buenas noches
<jbitcm-> me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar
<jbitcm-> quisiera saber como hacer para poder ayudar a crear paquetes
<jbitcm-> y a desarrollar para ubuntu
<jbitcm-> join /ubuntu-mx
<BrayanBautista> entra a launchpad
<jbitcm-> BrayanBautista, ok y que herramientas necesito o que tengo que hacer
<jbitcm-> yo soy algo nuevo en esto la verdad
* m4v changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español - Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es - Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe - ¿Pegar Texto? http://paste.ubuntu.com - Descargar Ubuntu 13.04: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop - Versiones soportadas: 8.04 LTS (servidor), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 y 13.04
<jbitcm-> SergioMeneses, tu sabes de casualidad si se puede usar bumblebee en ubuntu 13.4
<SergioMeneses> jbitcm-, supongo q si
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<idroj07> Buenas a todos. Alguien sabria decirme si hay una extensión para gnome 2 (el clasico) para poner los botones de ventana en el panel superior como hace Unity?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando para tener gnome 2?
<idroj07> Ahora mismo fedora, pero quiero probar kiwi linux, 12.08 dice que lleva.
<mimecar> fedora tiene gnome 3 desde hace bastantes versiones
<idroj07> Me puse fedora como me recomendastes ayer. Pero no me convence el escritorio. he puesto el modo fallback pero no es como gnome clasic
<mimecar> tendrás que ver si en tus repositorios tiene global menu o similar
<mimecar> idroj07, el modo fallback lo quitarán con el tiempo
<mimecar> y gnome 2 no tendrá nuevas versiones
<idroj07> ya , a mi me da igual q no sigan mejorando gnome 2. con tal de quedarme con la interfaz que tiene ahora, mas lo que digo de los botones arriba y algun efecto compiz.. Y luego obviamente que este en una distro activa, que saquen actualizaciones de seguridad y eso.
<mimecar> no es que mejoren gnome 2
<mimecar> el proyecto está acabado incluso con las actualizaciones de seguridad
<idroj07> A lo mejor no tengo del todo claro esto.. pero yo pensaba que las actualizaviones de seguridad y eso tiene que ver con el sistema operativo q tengas osea, ubuntu 12 o 13.04 , fedora, gentoo.. y luego a aparte va el interfaz grafico.. . O es que el interfaz grafico tambien necesita actualizaciones de seguridad, no es como una simple aplicacion?
<mimecar> todas las aplicaciones tienen actualizaciones de seguridad
<mimecar> pero si no están soportadas, no
<idroj07> mm ok
<idroj07> pero como es que te muestran en distrowatch.com la distribución Kiwi Linux como activa? si esta tiene una interfaz sin soporte y demás?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> la distribución tiene actualizaciones
<mimecar> si han decidido usar gnome 2 como escritorio, sólo podrán usar lo que había en la última versión
<idroj07> creo qme conformo con lo q trae la ultima version. Pero si me gustaria encontrar una extension para lo que digo de los botones en el panel.. Es que es una cosa que me gusta mucho, le da más espacio a la pantallal.. y ya la consegui instalar hace mucho tiempo en una distro modificada de estas XD
<idroj07> Podrías ayudarme a encontrar ese complemento?
<mimecar> busca algo tipo "global menu" en el centro de software
<idroj07> ok, ya lo he encontyrado. ;) gracias mimecar eres un amo del soporte Xd siempre me resuelves tu los problemas
<pepin> holl
<Ignacio> Hola.
<Ignacio> Necesito ayuda para instalar el software de mi modem 3g
<neyder> hola
<Ignacio> Al instalarlo en Lubuntu 13.04 tengo el siguiente error:
<neyder> Ignacio, no necesitas software solo los datos de coneccón
<Ignacio> neyder: Necesito el software para consultar el saldo.
<Ignacio> neyder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612329/
<Ignacio> En Lubuntu 12.10 funcionaba..
<neyder> ¿entonces necesitas Wine o algo así?
<Ignacio> neyder: El software es nativo de linux
<Ignacio> Como dije anteriormente en Lubuntu 12.10 Funcionaba..
<Ignacio> Espera,
<neyder> sudo apt-get install bulid-essntial
<neyder> *build-essentials
<Ignacio> ok
<neyder> ó build-essential
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612336/
<Ignacio> [Ahí esta instalando]
<Ignacio> (El build-...)
<neyder> no esta
<Ignacio> ¿?
<Ignacio> neyder: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612341/
<Ignacio> Alguna idea?
<neyder> por aquí hay algo
<neyder> /usr/local/Mobile_Partner/driver/ndis_driver
<neyder> Error: missing module or filename.
<neyder> linea 5
<Ignacio> ¿?
<Ignacio> Ese archivo esta :-/
<Ignacio> ¿?
<mimecar> si no instalas todo lo que necesita no te funcionará la compilación
<mimecar> suponiendo que compile con el kernel 3.8
<neyder> ups, ahi falta algo, me retiro al trabajo, que tengan buen día
<Ignacio> mimecar: ?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Recuerdas que tuve este problema en FEdora 18 no?
<mimecar> has instalado el código fuente del kernel?
<Ignacio> mimecar: kernel-devel?
<mimecar> no se el nombre que tendrá en ubuntu
<Ignacio> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete kernel-devel
<Ignacio> No lo encuentro..
<one> Hola
<Ignacio> one: Hola
<Ignacio> mimecar: SUpongo que ya estara..
<mimecar> si no lo encuentra ya lo verás...
<Ignacio> mimecar: ¿Como se si esta instalado?
<mimecar> buscando el paquete en el centro de software
<Ignacio> Ok
<Ignacio> ..
<Ignacio> Lubuntu tiene centro de software?
<Ignacio> Si :P
<Ignacio> Kernel-devel no aparece en el centro de software
<Ignacio> El Centro de Software se congela :-/
<Ignacio> kernel-package
<Ignacio> puede ser?
<mimecar> por qué estas buscando ese nombre?
<Ignacio> Otra duda, puede ser que en 64bits no funcione :O)
<Ignacio> NO lo se :-/
<Ignacio> Porque si me dices el devel del kernel..
<mimecar> te he dicho que no se el nombre que tiene el paquete antes
<Ignacio> :-/
<Ignacio> Parece que el paquete es linux-soure
<Ignacio> *source
<Ignacio> Y más le vale que sea :P
<Ignacio> Necesito descargar 88,2 MB de archivos. Se utilizarán 91,5 MB de espacio de disco adicional después de esta operación.
<Ignacio> Cuando termine te aviso
<Ignacio> mimecar: Sigue igual..
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da?
<Ignacio> mimecar: El mismo anterior
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612341/
<mimecar> ese código fuente es el último del fabricante?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Si
<mimecar> el último que tienen en su web?
<mimecar> o es el del cd rom?
<Ignacio> mimecar: El del cdrom
<Ignacio> Pero este que baje es el ultimo de la web
<Ignacio> y lo mismo :-/
<Ignacio> *La ultima versión para linux*
<Ignacio> La 23 es solamente para windows
<mimecar> ese código está preparado para el kernel 3.8?
<Ignacio> No lo se :-/
<Ignacio> "Please check gcc, make and kernel buid(/lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build) to be all installed?"
<Ignacio> Tengo todo instalado..
<mimecar> si con el 3.6 te funcionaba y con el 3.8 no
<mimecar> o te faltan cosas o el código no es compatible
<Ignacio> ¿Y puedo instalar el kernel 3.6?
<Ignacio> En realidad en las instrucciones dice 2.6
<Ignacio> o algo así
<mimecar> no creo que lo tengas en la 13.04
<Ignacio> :-/
<mimecar>  el mensaje de error te dice que no has instalado todo lo necesario
<Ignacio> Es raro
<Ignacio> porque tengo gcc, make, etc, etc
<mimecar> cómo los has instalado?
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612472/
<Ignacio> sudo apt-get install make
<Ignacio> sudo apt-get install gcc
<mimecar> con esos comandos te falta algo seguro
<Ignacio> :-/
<Ignacio> tengo g++ y todo eso
<mimecar> has instalado build-essential ?
<Ignacio> Si
<mimecar> ... entonces por qué no lo pones en lo que has instalado?
<Ignacio> ..
<mimecar> si estas seguro que todas las dependencias las tienes
<mimecar> puede ser el kernel
<Ignacio> x-(
<Ignacio> O la arquitectura..
<mimecar> antes no tenías 64 bits?
<Ignacio> No..
<mimecar> el driver de tu modem es de 64 bits?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Intentare arruinar todo: http://ubunlog.com/como-compilar-el-kernel-2-6-36-2-en-ubuntu-con-el-parche-de-200-lineas/
<Ignacio> mimecar: Si y 32 tambien
<mimecar> no puedes mezclar un driver de 32 bits con un sistema de 64
<mimecar> con ndiswrapper
<Ignacio> mimecar: Estoy instalando el driver de 64..
<Ignacio> ¿Sabes como instalar un driver de forma manual?
<mimecar> menudo caos tienes en ese equipo
<Ignacio> mimecar: :-/
<mimecar> el driver que estas compilando tiene versión para 64 bits si o no?
<Ignacio> SI
<Ignacio> *Perdona las mayusculas
<mimecar> entonces usa la misma arquitectura si tienes el driver
<Ignacio> ¿Como hago eso? - help
<mimecar> descargas el archivo de instalación de 64 bits y lo ejecutas
<Ignacio> Adentro de el archivo esta rtodo para 64 y 23
<Ignacio> *32
<mimecar> si tienes las dos arquitecturas en el mismo instalador
<mimecar> estoy sin ideas
<Ignacio> Pero no funciona me da ese error
<Ignacio> Como instalo un driver en la terminal¡?
<mimecar> no es tan sencillo instalar un driver de windows
<Ignacio> ¡Es un driver de Linux!
<Ignacio> es un *.ko
<mimecar> ¿para que versión del kernel es ese .ko?
<Ignacio> Segun esto..
<Ignacio> >= 2.6.25
<mimecar> ese archivo es el que te funcionaba en la 12.10?
<Ignacio> mimecar: Si usaba ./install y no tenia más problemas :)
<mimecar> si tu driver tiene una versión de 64 bits
<mimecar> lo único que cambia es tu versión del kernel
<Ignacio> :-/
<Ignacio> Tendre que usar Windows para saber el saldo :(
<mimecar> prueba a instalar el programa con ubuntu 13.04 de 32 bits
<Ignacio> Mm, no formateare mi pc sorry.
<mimecar> haz la prueba en un usb
<one> saludos
<one> de nuevo
<one> No logro hacer funcionar unity con los drivers de nvidia
<Ignacio> ok
<one> así que a tirar de nouveau, y tampoco es que vaya muy fino
<NePtUnO> Hola! tengo un problema con el Ndishwrapper no consigo que me funcione ni en el Xubuntu ni Ubuntu 12.04 ni tampoco en el Linux mint, cuando intento instalar un driver  me sale un error y dice que el ndishwraper no está instalado ¿por qué surge ese problema?
<mimecar> NePtUnO, estas usando ndiswrapper para un driver wifi?
<NePtUnO> mimecar:  si
<mimecar> no funciona tu wifi en ubuntu?
<NePtUnO> mimecar:  no funciona como debería
<Ignacio> ndiswrapper es parecido a lo mismo xD
<NePtUnO> por eso quiero probar a instalarlo con el ndishwrapper
<mimecar> define "no funciona como debería"
<NePtUnO> mimecar:  la potencia no es optima y la conexion no es estable, anteriormente en la 1.o4 no tenia esos problemas
<NePtUnO> en la 10.04
<mimecar> en ese caso instala ndiswrapper aunque no es seguro que mejore
<NePtUnO> es que lo tengo instalado, pero al añadir el driver, no me deja y me sale un mensaje de error, pone que el modulo ndiswrapper no está instalado
<mimecar> instala el módulo
<NePtUnO> y como es eso si el ndsiwraper si lo tengo instalado? y en el mint me pasa lo mismo y viene instalado por defecto
<mimecar> lsmod
<NePtUnO> pongo eso en consola y me salen muchas cosas
<NePtUnO> pero ni rastro del ndiswrapper
<mimecar> lsmod | grep -i ndis
<NePtUnO> lo pongo y no me dio ninguna cosa mas
<NePtUnO> se supone que ya está?
<mimecar> entonces no está instalado
<NePtUnO> entonces el ndiswrapper de los repositorios no sirve?
<mimecar> instalado no quiere decir que lo hayas cargado
<NePtUnO> :-/ menudo lio
<mimecar> sudo insmod ndiswrapper
<NePtUnO> no me da nada
<mimecar> comprueba si se ha cargado ahora
<NePtUnO> voy a ver
<NePtUnO> nada...no sirve
<NePtUnO> que raro :-/
<mimecar> estas usando lsmod...?
<NePtUnO> si
<mimecar> si no te da errores al instalar el módulo te tiene que salir
<NePtUnO> insmod: can't read 'ndiswrapper': No such file or directory
<mimecar> no decías que no te había dado error?
<NePtUnO> yo no he dicho eso
<NePtUnO> yo instalo el ndis y se instala
<NePtUnO> pero luego no puedo añadir ningun driver
<mimecar> <mimecar> sudo insmod ndiswrapper
<mimecar> <NePtUnO> no me da nada
<mimecar> si te da errores al poner el módulo no funcionará
<NePtUnO> si pero eso ahora, cuando lo hice antes no me salia ningun mensaje
<NePtUnO> pues entonces no entiendo...no sirve el ndis...
<mimecar> cuando está cargadl el módulo te tiene que salir en el listado de lsmod
<mimecar> si no sale, no está cargado
<NePtUnO> pues no, no aparece
<mimecar> NePtUnO, http://www.guia-ubuntu.com/index.php?title=Instalar_driver_de_tarjetas_WIFI_con_Ndiswrapper
<one> Voy a mirar a ver si hay algún apaño ya para el follón con Unity y nVidia
<sadalsuud> hola gente una pregunta saben en que año salió la segunda version de symphony ?
<mimecar> sadalsuud, eso tiene relación con ubuntu?
<orlando_> Buenos dias
<orlando_> acabo de instalar la version 13.04 de ubuntu en mi hp envy no reconoce la tarjeta de red
<orlando_> spci | grep -i network
<orlando_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<orlando_> orlando@HP-ENVY:~$
<mimecar> no te va la tarjeta de red?
<orlando_> pero funciona la terjeta de red wifi
<mimecar> eso no es lo normal
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<orlando_> sip
<mimecar> la tarjeta de red sale con => sudo ifconfig -a
<mimecar> ?
<orlando_>  Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 (rev c4)
<orlando_> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2230 BGN
<orlando_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45
<orlando_> 	Memory at c0500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<orlando_> 	Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<orlando_> 	Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+
<orlando_> 	Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00
<orlando_> 	Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting
<orlando_> 	Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 84-a6-c8-ff-ff-87-2b-3e
<orlando_> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<mimecar> orlando_, NUNCA pegues texto en el canal
<orlando_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 84:a6:c8:87:2b:3e
<orlando_>           DIFUSIÓN MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<orlando_>           Paquetes RX:0 errores:0 perdidos:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mimecar> orlando_, usa pastebin
<mimecar> no pegues texto en el canal
<orlando_> si ya vi
<orlando_> el punto es que no funciona
<mimecar> con sudo ifconfig -a sale tu tarjeta de red?
<orlando_> si
<orlando_> wlan0
<mimecar> esa es la tarjeta wifi
<orlando_> s
<orlando_> si
<mimecar> ¿no te sale la tarjeta de red?
<orlando_> salen los tres eth0 lo y wlan0
<mimecar> si te sale eth0 la tarjeta de red si que la detecta
<mimecar> sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> si devuelve texto, usa pastebin
<orlando_> pero esa es la red alambrica
<mimecar> wlan0 es inalámbrica
<orlando_> asi es
<mimecar> eth0 es tarjeta de red
<orlando_> pero esta desactivada en el menu
<orlando_> de la terjeta de red
<orlando_> y no puedo activarla
<mimecar> ... pon por favor sudo dhclient eth0
<mimecar> el sistema si reconoce tu tarjeta o no saldría con ifconfig
<orlando_> con sudo dhclient eth0 no hace nada
<mimecar> sudo ifconfig
<mimecar> ahora te debería salir la tarjeta de red
<orlando_> solo sale eth0 y lo ahora
<mimecar> eth0 es la tarjeta de red
<orlando_> si
<mimecar> tiene IP eth0?
<orlando_> si
<orlando_> la puse manual
<mimecar> para que la pones manual?
<orlando_> por que mi red no es dhcp
<mimecar> resumiendo
<mimecar> tu tarjeta eth0 tiene IP, entonces tiene red
<mimecar> tu tarjeta wifi funciona
<orlando_> si por eso estoy conectado
<mimecar> lo "único" que falla es el applet de redes de unity no?
<orlando_> pero no funciona el wifi
<orlando_> la red alambrica perfecta y sin problemas
<orlando_> si el problema es solo con la wifi
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de sudo ifconfig -a
<orlando_> ya lo puse
<orlando_> lo vez?
<mimecar> lo pusistes en el canal
<orlando_> solo le di click en http://paste.ubuntu.com
<orlando_> y lo puse en la ventana que abre
<mimecar> entra en la web de pastebin, pega allí el texto
<orlando_> ya
<mimecar> y pon en el canal el enlace que te da la web
<orlando_> en donde pongo el canal?
<mimecar> cuando pegues el texto la página te dará un enlace
<Xabier> hola a todos
<mimecar> pon el enlace en el canal
<orlando_> pero solo dice poster: sintax: content: paste!
<Xabier> he tenido problemas con el bluetooth, en xubuntu 12.04.2
<Xabier> me sucede siempre que intento enviar un archivo a un dispositivo y creo que es un bug
<mimecar> orlando_, ¿has abierto la página de pastebin sí / no?
<orlando_> si
<Xabier> me gustaria saber si en ubuntu 12.04.2 sucede lo mismo
<mimecar> ¿has pegado el texto que ha devuelto sudo ifconfig -a?
<orlando_> si
<mimecar> ¿la página te ha dado un enlace después de mandar el texto?
<orlando_> no
<mimecar> ¿has rellenado todos los campos del formulario?
<orlando_> como te comente solo tienes 3 campos poster: sintax: content:
<mimecar> content: pega el texto
<orlando_> Poster puse orlando
<orlando_> sintax lo que salio del ifconfig .a
<sadalsuud> salió symphony 2 en el 2011
<mimecar> orlando_, en sintaxis sólo puedes seleccionar el tipo del texto
<mimecar> cuando pegues el texto en "content" y mandes la página tendrás el enlace
<orlando_> asi es me confundi puse plain tex
<orlando_> y encontent puse la salida de ifconfig -a
<Xabier> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola Xabier
<orlando_> que mas hago?
<mimecar> orlando_, ¿has mandado la página con el botón?
<orlando_> si
<Xabier> si eres tan amable, cuando tengas un rato puedo plantearte una pregunta?
<mimecar> orlando_, entonces pon el nuevo enlace que te ha dado el naevgador
<orlando_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612994/
<mimecar> Xabier, di
<mimecar> la tarjeta de red si la reconoce
<orlando_> si
<mimecar> sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<mimecar> te devuelve algo?
<orlando_> dame un segundo
<Xabier> gracias, tengo instalado xubuntu 12.04.2 y estoy experimentando un error cuando intento enviar archivos por bluetooth
<Xabier> si quieres te pego el error pero me parece que se trata de un bug
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones Xabier ?
<orlando_> Network is down
<orlando_> no soporta scanning
<mimecar> orlando_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Xabier> si el sistema lo tengo siempre actualizado
<mimecar> y repite el mismo comando de antes
<orlando_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operación imposible por estar la radiofrecuencia desactivada
<mimecar> orlando_, tienes un portatil verdad?
<orlando_> sip
<mimecar> tiene el interruptor del wifi activado?
<orlando_> si
<mimecar> por el tipo de mensaje no lo parece
<orlando_> no lo puedo desactivar desde que instale ubuntu 13.04
<mimecar> busca si tu modelo concreto de wifi tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu
<orlando_> oo tal vez en el bios
<mimecar> ¿probastes todas las funciones antes de poner ubuntu 13.04?
<orlando_> lo usaba perfecto con ubunto 12.10
<mimecar> la 13.04 no es la 12.10
<orlando_> asi es
<mimecar> antes de actualizar se prueba que todo funcione bien
<mimecar> si el fallo está reportado tendrás que esperar a que lo arreglen
<orlando_> mmmm
<orlando_> como se si esta reportado?
<mimecar> buscando en google
<orlando_> no esta
<mimecar> modelo de wifi + ubuntu 13.04 + bug
<orlando_> no no esta
<Xabier> mimecar sabes si ubuntu 12.04 utiliza otro bluetooth que no sea blueman?
<orlando_> ya lo busque y nada sobre esto
<orlando_> solo version 12.10 y 12.04 de ubuntu
<orlando_> como lo reporto?
<mimecar> Xabier, no lo se, hace bastante tiempo que no toco cosas relacionadas con el bluetooth
<mimecar> orlando_, en launchpad debe haber algún grupo para cosas del wifi
<mimecar> pero la 13.04 tiene muy poco tiempo en el mercado, es normal que pasen esas cosas
<Xabier> ok gracias de todas formas mimecar
<orlando_> si de hecho despues de que vi que no funcionaba el wifi baje la version en un usb y la probe y tampoco funciona
<orlando_> bueno creo que buscare en el bios si hay algo
<orlando_> gracias de cualquier forma
<MrTulias_> Mandé al garete el icono/lanzador del conky que estaba en el panel (le di a remove)... ¿Aparecerá en el próximo inicio de sesión o lo tengo que volver a instalar?
<mimecar> reinicia y lo verás
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<novato> hola gente: tengo problema con el wifi en ubuntu 13.04 ya q con wuindouxx si me funcionba
<novato> es una toshiba satellite q venia conw uindouxxx 8
<novato> tengo otra laptop q es de mi novia con windouxxx y si toma la señal y la mia no
<novato> el wifi no es xq provee coon 3 celulaes y si agarra
<novato> alguien puede ayudarme=???
<novato> auxilio
<erAbuelo> no está
<novato> no está=?? quién no está
<erAbuelo> auxilio
<novato> osea
<erAbuelo> socorro, como quiera que la llames xD
<novato> necesito ayuda con mi wifi
<sleyter> hola
<sleyter> tengo un problema
<sleyter> alguien me podria ayudar xfa
<sleyter> ?
<Exio> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<sleyter> ok
<sleyter> tengo un problema el SO me reconoce la impresora pero cuando trato de imprimir sale detenido
<sleyter> me voy a la configuracion del sistema- impresoras-propiedades
<sleyter> inactiva
<sleyter> despues dice error del servidor CUPS
<sleyter> server-error-internal-error
<sleyter> ya despues sale inactiva-Filter failed
<sleyter> ayundenme por favor
<sleyter> tengo una impresora lexmark Interpret S409
<sleyter> ayuda
<sleyter> por favor
<sleyter> he buscado de todo
<sleyter> pueden ayudarme?
<NePtUnO> yo por lo menos no se de impresoras
<NePtUnO> es algo que nunca me ha hecho falta la verdad
<sleyter> gracias NePtUn0
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-21
<rodicio> Hola. Creo que necesito instalar Greasemonkey, pero me preocupa que luego se puedan ejecutar scripts peligrosos que no me interesa. ¿Alguien sabe algo sobre este tema? Gracias
<n-iCe> rodicio: hola
<rodicio> n-iCe,
<n-iCe> Tu instalas los que quieras
<n-iCe> No solitos
<rodicio> ok, eso me interesa. El tema está en que parece ser que lo necesito para poder luego ver los vídeos en HTML en lugar de en Flash
<rodicio> n-iCe,  He encontrado esta página que alguien puso en un foro, pero no me entero de nada:
<rodicio> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/87011
<n-iCe> La verdad es que nunca lo he usado.
<n-iCe> Pero no veo el problema de instalarlo
<rodicio> Ok, Gracias n-iCe
<Rocco__> hola
<Rocco__> ralink 2870/3070 ubuntu 14.04???
<Rocco__> tengo entendido que trae kernel 3.3.0
<Rocco__> aun estoy en 12.04, pero no quiero actualisar sin saber si funcionara mi wireless
<Rocco__> 3.13.0*
<espagnol> hola amigos
<espagnol> tengo este problema: ERROR:root:Bad upgrade: 'trusty' != 'raring'
<espagnol> anoche dejé actualizando mi Xubuntu 13.10 a 14.04 estaba descargando los archivos y todo bien. Me fui a acostar y durante la noche mi cuñada saco el cargador y el computador al parecer no se actualizo correctamente.
<espagnol> ahora cuando intento actualizarlo por la terminal me da ese error
<espagnol> y cuando intento usar actualizacion de software me dice que no se puede actualizar desde trusty a saucy con esta herramienta
<espagnol> alguien tiene alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿cómo estas aplicando la actualización ahora?
<espagnol> bajo terminal y bajo modo grafico
<espagnol> ninguna funciona
<mimecar> ya, pon los comandos que estas usando
<espagnol> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<espagnol> ahi me dijo que habian unas dependencias con problemas
<espagnol> asi que intentara hacer un apt-get -f install
<espagnol> eso hice
<mimecar> NUNCA hagas eso
<espagnol> y luego sudo update-manager -d
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos tus datos en un disco externo?
<espagnol> ahi me arrojo este error: ERROR:root:Bad upgrade: 'trusty' != 'raring'
<espagnol> si, en una particion del mismo disco tengo mis datos
<espagnol> es muy grave?
<mimecar> haz una copia en un disco externo por si acaso
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> no tengo nada que respaldar
<espagnol> nada importante
<espagnol> esta todo en la nube
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get update en pastebin
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> http://pastebin.com/8MLdLUKf
<espagnol> ahi esta
<mimecar> me has puesto más comandos
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> cuando actualices algo no uses apt-get -f
<espagnol> ese comando lo que hace es como forzar la instalacion?
<mimecar> ni lances aplicación gráficas con sudo
<espagnol> ok
<mimecar> lo fuerza y te puede dejar el sistema inestable
<espagnol> entiendo
<espagnol> cual crees tu que seria la mejor opcion?
<mimecar> pon la salida del comando que te he puesto
<espagnol> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente) E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<espagnol> me dice eso porque esta funcionando el Synaptic
<espagnol> Instalando y quitando paquetes de software
<mimecar> tienes en paralelo synaptic trabajando?
<espagnol> lo heche a funcionar despues de que me fallo todo
<espagnol> le di a marcar todas las actualizaciones
<espagnol> y apliqué
<mimecar> si no está instalando ahora, cierralo
<mimecar> si al mismo tiempo haces cosas por tu cuenta es imposible saber el estado de tu ordenador
<espagnol> esta en medio de la actualizacion
<mimecar> actualización de..?
<espagnol> de todos los paquetes que estaban desactualizados
<espagnol> son muchos...
<espagnol> dice: aplicando cambios
<espagnol> espero a que termine?
<mimecar> no te queda más remedio
<espagnol> ok
<mimecar> al hacerlo por consola tendrías más información
<mimecar> pero ahora no lo puedes parar
<espagnol> tengo los detalles abiertos
<mimecar> espera a que acabe
<espagnol> This likely means that your installation is broken. Try running the command   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache to make things work again for the time being. at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 148.
<mimecar> prepara un live usb por si acaso
<espagnol> me ha dicho eso algunas veces
<mimecar> es posible que tengas que reinstalar Ubuntu si no te funciona en el arranque
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> los problemas te pueden venir por forzar la instalación
<mimecar> pero si tienes un backup de los datos no es un problema grave reinstalar
<georgerock88> Estoy en problemas con controlador AMD 8670M, no funciona en las versiones de 13:10 y 14:04.
<georgerock88> Estoy en problemas con controlador AMD 8670M, no funciona en las versiones de 13:10 y 14:04. ALGUIEN TIENE ESTE PROBLEMA SOLUCIÓN?
<MrTulias> !paciencia georgerock88
<kubot> georgerock88: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<georgerock88> ok
<MrTulias> ¿El driver privativo o el 'de serie'? Con el privativo siempre he tenido problemas (con otra tarjeta)
<georgerock88> MrTulias: controlador no funciona en estas versiones Propietarios
<MrTulias> Como te digo, con los privativos casi siempre se me queda la pantalla en negro, con los libres no me pasa. Con los privativos poco se puede hacer, depende de los fabricantes
<georgerock88> MrTulias: He intentado varias formas y no he tenido éxito, la única versión que sea compatible con esta unidad es la 13:04, pero ya ha quedado obsoleto
<MrTulias> para apañarlo (Quitar el privativo) usé http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide, que venía en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<chulis> Hola quiero instalar ubuntu en un portatil pero no tengo claro si tengo que elegir la version de 32 o 64
<chulis> el portatl lleva un procesador intel de doble nuecleo y vino con el windows7 instalado
<chulis> tiene 4 gb de ram
<GridCube> chulis, estas en windows ahora?
<chulis> no tengo el pc ese aqui
<mimecar> busca en Google el modelo
<chulis> si eso si lo tengo
<GridCube> cpu-z deberia darte todos los detalles
<mimecar> entonces mira si la CPU es de 32 / 64
<kurama10> chulis: mira si son core i3 en adelante usa de 64 bits
<chulis> Sistema Operativo 	Windows® 7 Home Premium
<chulis> Arquitectura del sistema operativo 	64-bit
<kurama10> chulis: ahi esta usa el de 64 bits
<chulis> ya pero el pc lo compre hace unos dos años aunque supongo que es el mismo que sale en la web
<chulis> http://www.acer.es/ac/es/ES/content/model/NU.SH0EB.003
<chulis> bueno en el peor de los casos que pasaria si le intalo el de 64 bits
<chulis> que luego no funcionaria o no me dejaria instalarlo?
<GridCube> no te dejaria
<chulis> ah vale pues ahi ya sabria jeje
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> puagh
<Souchiro> intel
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> ya sabes que instalar, ubuntu 64
<chulis> mejor me llevo un pen con el de 32 y el de 64 por si acaso
<chulis> realmente queria ponerle lubuntu en vez de ubuntu
<GridCube> usa xubuntu
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> es mas mejor
<Souchiro> o instalas ubuntu y despues MATE
<Souchiro> si no, instalas xubuntu
<chulis> es que el pc que uso está con lubuntu y ya que estoy acostumbrado...
<Souchiro> pero por favor, no uses ni unity ni gnome3
<Souchiro> son un asco
<chulis> ademas lubuntu va mas rapido no?
<Souchiro> si, pero es muy sencillo
<Souchiro> en todo caso si quieres algo ligero usa xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu es mas mejor P:
<mimecar> eso de que son un asco...
 * GridCube no tiene una opinion formada ni nada eh
<chulis> un asco cual?
<Souchiro> el gnome3 y el unity
<chulis> lubuntu va con unity?
<Souchiro> no
<Souchiro> eso viene en ubuntu
<chulis> y gnome3 donde?
<mimecar> Unity usa Gnome 3
<Souchiro> por eso
<Souchiro> van en ubuntu
<chulis> tonces no me recomiendas instalar ubuntu
<DELLtra> nas o/
<Souchiro> no, mejor xubuntu como dice el GridCube
<mimecar> chulis, has probado Ubuntu con Unity?
<chulis> no
<chulis> nunca
<mimecar> descarga el live cd y pruebalo
<mimecar> y decide por ti mismo
<chulis> instale linux mint y no me gusto luego lubuntu y este si
<DELLtra> chulis as probado openbox
<chulis> mint no me reconocia alguna cosas pero lubuntu hasta ahora perfecto
<chulis> no no nada mas
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> no pierdes nada con probar los otros entornos
<chulis> igual descargo el live de ubuntu para ver que tal
<GridCube> y ubuntu gnome usa gnome 3
<chulis> pero ubuntu cuantos hay?
<Souchiro> realmente lubuntu es  ubuntu con otro entorno
<Souchiro> lxde
<Souchiro> xubuntu  = xfce
<Souchiro> kubuntu = kde
<Souchiro> ubuntu = gnome + unity
<Rocco__> Hi
<Rocco__> HOLA
<Souchiro> como dicen en mi pais, es la misma burra, pero revolcada
<Souchiro> xD
<chulis> pero por ahi alguien dice que ubuntu es un asco por que?
<chulis> es complicado o que
<Rocco__> saben si el kernel que trae kubuntu 14.04 toma el Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter, gracias
<DELLtra> no
<Souchiro> el entorno grafico
<DELLtra> chulis,  la unica difrencia es el entorno grafico
<chulis> cual se parece mas a lxde?
<mimecar> Rocco__, descarga el Live CD y lo pruebas
<Rocco__> bueno, aun sigo en 12.04
<Souchiro> xfce, chulis
<chulis> ok pues probare xubuntu
<Souchiro> yo en lo personal uso mate
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> o gnome2
<chulis> he acualizado lubuntu a 14.02 y me da la sensacion que el pc va mas lento o son cosas mias?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Rocco__> 14.02??
<mimecar> depende de las aplicaciones que ejecutes
<chulis> es que ya se me ha quedado atascado en varias ocasiones y antes eso jamas me pasaba
<Rocco__> yo corro kubuntu en mi pentium4 1.2gb ram xD
<Rocco__> 128mb video
<Souchiro> o.o
<chulis> oara tener el mate habria que primero intalar ubuntu?
<Souchiro> una lentium4 ?
<Souchiro> desde que windows copio la vista de kde ya no me llamo la atencion
<Souchiro> xD
<GridCube> mate? en ubuntu?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> seria mejor
<GridCube> <ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<Rocco__> en my maquina poderosa* corre TODO
<Souchiro> tienes que agregar el repo
<Rocco__> pero me gusta darle uso al viejo hardware
<GridCube> no hay mate en ubuntu de que hablan
<Souchiro> o.o
<chulis> que version sencillita de torrent me recomendais para descargar?
<GridCube> transmission funciona bien
<Souchiro> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> que tan sencilla?
<Souchiro> en lo personal uso el Vuze
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> chulis, mejor en un amd64 xD
<Souchiro> tengo malas experiencias con intel xD
<Souchiro> es mas, un sempron
<GridCube> Souchiro, instalar un escritorio de una fuente externa?
<GridCube> eso no es recomendable, nada recomendable
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> por que no crean un Mubuntu xD
<GridCube> sos libre
<Souchiro> http://mate-desktop.org/
<Rocco__> yo no me salgo de KDE
<Souchiro> = al chulis le podria interesar o.o
<Rocco__> muchos lo odian
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> yo no lo odio
<Souchiro> si, es bonito y todo
<chulis> me podria interesar cual el mate ese?
<GridCube> si usas ubuntu, no
<chulis> el kde?
<Souchiro> pero, no me gusta como anda
<GridCube> !ot | Souchiro, chulis, Rocco__
<kubot> Souchiro, chulis, Rocco__: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<chulis> yo lo que quiero es una distro que ande rapido sencilla y se cuelgue lo menos posible ¿ande está eso? Xd
<mimecar> xubuntu / lubuntu
<mimecar> prueba las dos
<espagnol> mimecar, estas ahi?
<mimecar> sí
<espagnol> excelente!, he vuelto
<mimecar> ha acabado la actualización?
<espagnol> no puedo ejecutar el live cd al parecer por problemas del lector y no tengo ningun pendrive para probar por usb
<espagnol> de todas maneras el sistema se actualizo a 14.04
<espagnol> pero aun tengo problemas con paquetes rotos
<mimecar> usas ubuntu con unity?
<espagnol> me aparece una ventana que dice: el paquete de sistema esta roto. compruebe si esta usando repositorios de terceros. En tal caso desactivelos, ya que son una fuente habitual de problemas. Posteriormente, ejecute el siguiente comando en un terminal apt-get install -f
<espagnol> Xubuntu con XFCE
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> con suerte arreglará algo pero depende de lo que tuvieras instalado en tu ordenador
<espagnol> xubuntu-desktop ya está en su versión más reciente. Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  libmatroska6 : Depende: libebml4 pero no va a instalarse  vlc-nox : Depende: libebml4 pero no va a instalarse            Recomienda: libdvdcss2 pero no es instalable E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente «apt-get -f install» sin paquetes (o especifique una s
<mimecar> tenías repositorios PPA puestos?
<espagnol> si, muchos
<espagnol> no, quizas no tantos...
<espagnol> pero si tenia algunos
<mimecar> tendrías que haberlos quitado
<espagnol> que puedo hacer ahora?
<mimecar> usa el sistema y es posible que funcione
<mimecar> al haber forzado la instalación de paquetes, puede que funcione o que no
<espagnol> entiendo
<espagnol> espera, ya le saque el ticket a Independiente dentro de otro software en software y actualizaciones
<espagnol> con eso desactive los repositorios de terceros?
<mimecar> aunque desactives los repositorios ahora
<mimecar> tienes paquetes instalados y algunos forzados
<espagnol> entiendo
<espagnol> como podria instalar desde cero pero desde adentro del sistema?
<mimecar> no puedes
<mimecar> necesitarías un Live CD / USB y formatear
<espagnol> sera mejor descargar 14.04 en instalar desde 0?
<mimecar> al no saber el estado en el que se encuentra el sistema, sí
<mimecar> la otra opción es usarlo
<espagnol> tengo un reproductor de mp3 sony walkman. Hice en windows que lo reconociera como Almacenamiento Masivo y probe con LILI y con Unetbootin
<espagnol> con ninguno de los dos me lo reconoc
<espagnol> tienes alguna idea de porque?
<mimecar> si se identifica como una memoria USB tiene que salir en el administrador de archivos
<espagnol> si sale
<espagnol> puedo cargar la imagen del so y todo
<espagnol> pero cuando inicio desde USB no me muestra nada
<mimecar> ¿cómo has pasado la ISO al USB?
<kurama10> puedes usar algo que se llama multysystem lo instalas en tu linux y ese te permite crear unsa usb multibooteable
<kurama10> y si solo quieres el iso en la usb solo dale crtl+c y crtl+v en la usb
<kurama10> :p
<sugarmugar> saludos
<sugarmugar> tengo un problema con cups quizas alguien pueda hecharme una  mando
<sugarmugar> mano
<sugarmugar> no puedo establecer un custom paper
<sugarmugar> no me deja
<sugarmugar> no me da la opcion
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por custom paper?
<sugarmugar> no puedo poner un tamaño de papel a mi gusto como predeterminado
<sugarmugar> quiero poner un papel de 8.5x5.5inch
<mimecar> lo primero, ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<sugarmugar> bueno....
<sugarmugar> debian lenny
<sugarmugar> :D
<guampa> ...
<sugarmugar> pero tengo en otro equipo ubuntu lucid
<sugarmugar> y tengo el mismo problema
<mimecar> Lucid?
<sugarmugar> pero principalmente toy buscandolo solucinar en el lenny
<sugarmugar> la version 12.04
<mimecar> la 12 es Precise Pangolin
<mimecar> en el canal te podemos ayudar con la 12.04
<mimecar> para Debian, pregunta en su canal o en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<sugarmugar> 10.04
<sugarmugar> perdon
<mimecar> si usas la 10.04 tienes que actualizar a la 12.04
<mimecar> la versión que tienes sólo tiene actualizaciones de seguridad en servidores
<sugarmugar> es que la estoy usando en un servidor
<sugarmugar> acabamos de hacer la migracion
<mimecar> has migrado a la 10.04?
<sugarmugar> y no se como configurar el archivo .ppd
<sugarmugar> siii
<sugarmugar> la lts
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> mala elección
<sugarmugar> O.O
<mimecar> tendrías que haber puesto la 12.04 o mejor la 14.04
<sugarmugar> acabamos de quitar windows xp
<sugarmugar> el servidor es un tieto de escarabajo
<sugarmugar> es una dell opt 260
<sugarmugar> ni siquiera encontraba los driver la 13.10
<sugarmugar> ademas necesitaba una que soportara el non-pae
<mimecar> net install + cosas que necesites
<mimecar> estas usando una versión antigua de Ubuntu
<mimecar> con una más reciente seguramente no tendrías el problema de la impresora
<sugarmugar> -_- comprendo
<sugarmugar> limitacioines de hardware e lo que me tiene asi
<sugarmugar> pero
<sugarmugar> tienes algun conocimiento de como editar el .ppd?
<mimecar> si usar un interfaz gráfico, no
<sugarmugar> el que esta en /etc/cups/ppd ?
<sugarmugar> hay padre
 * x-mint  buenas!
<sugarmugar> mimecar que distro de ubuntu tiene non-pae?
<mimecar> actual, la que se ponga con net install
<mimecar> el resto usan un kernel PAE
<sugarmugar> me lleva....
<sugarmugar> la santisiam
<mimecar> por?
<sugarmugar> para cambiar lenny...
<sugarmugar> T.T
<sugarmugar> nada es perfecto
<mimecar> si estas usando Lenny prueba a preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<Artemis3> sugarmugar, yo diria que con el minimal podrías elegir el kernel pero no he probado recientemente
<Artemis3> sugarmugar, pienso que pasando el parametro ese de priority=low para que pregunte todo
<Artemis3> igual que en debian llega un momento que muestra una lista de kernels
<lak-kal> donde encuentro Driver for SIS 671
<Artemis3> (a fin de cuentas es debian installer :)
<sugarmugar> Artemis3 donde pongo el comando priority=low?
<Artemis3> hmm cuando inicias el minimal iso en el menu de grub
<Artemis3> hay una tecla f5 o f6
<sugarmugar> eso me va a poner el kernel sin el pae?
<Artemis3> no se si te saldra la opcion, si te sale me avisas que tambien tengo una netbook con pentium M
<sugarmugar> no estoy en el negocio ahora
<sugarmugar> estoy quedao por combustible bien lejos
<Artemis3> ah voy a intentar en una virtual a ver
<sugarmugar> estoy esperando que me rescaten
<Artemis3> haha necesitas un tesla
<sugarmugar> un tesla?
<Artemis3> http://www.teslamotors.com/
<sugarmugar> Artemis3 acabo de probar con lubuntu 12.04 en virtualbox
<sugarmugar> y el custom del papel me sale perfecto
<sugarmugar> :3
<Artemis3> pues es el cups nuevo
<Artemis3> o mas nueva al menos
<Artemis3> puedes poner wheezy y da lo mismo
<Artemis3> lenny es demasiado viejo
<n-iCe> Hola
<p1ro> ahh lol
<chulis> si instalo una distro por ej. kubuntu y luego no me gusta ¿podria instalar encima lubuntu sin perder datos, configuraciones y programas?
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como puedo actualizar al ubuntu 14.04 desde ubuntu 12.04, sin instalar las versiones intermedias?
<espagnol> quien me puede ayudar a hacer mi pendrive bootleable desde xubuntu?
<espagnol> lo intenté desde windows pero no me funcionó
<molinero> Hola a todos
<guampa> buenas molinero
<molinero> Hola gaguilar
<Cami> chicos, una pregunta, mis iconos jpg en ubuntu 14.04LTS no me aparece vista previa como en la 13.10
<Cami> http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<Chullachaky> compañeros
<Chullachaky> algo extraño
<Chullachaky> le pasa a mi pc
<Chullachaky> tengo ubuntu  - le instale otra tarjeta de red
<Chullachaky> pero no indica nada
<Chullachaky> como si no estuviese instalada
<Chullachaky> pero cuando utilizo el comando
<Chullachaky> lspci
<Chullachaky> si me visualiza la tarjeta
<Chullachaky> le quiero iniciar
<Chullachaky> y no dice absolutamente nada
<Chullachaky>  ifup eth1
<Chullachaky> y nada me pueden ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-22
<zerick> Chullachaky, ifconfig ?
<zerick> si es eth1 la tarjeta, prueba con
<zerick> ifconfig eth1 a.b.c.d  netmask w.x.y.z
<zerick> si haces ifconfig nuevamente y acepta los parámetros (o en todo caso no te arrojó error al hacer lo primero) entonces tu tarjeta está funcionando bien
<zerick> podrías usar mii-tool también, para chequear si linkea o no
<molinero> Hola zerick
<zerick> Hola
<Chullachaky> zerick, ya intente eso y me sale
<Chullachaky> error
<Chullachaky> como si no existiera
<ramrebol> HOla. Necesito desempaquetar un archivo *.gz pero no hay caso, no me funciona. El archivo es http://www.ann.jussieu.fr/frey/count.php3?filename=medit-linux.gz   alguien me puede ayudar a desempaquetarlo?  He buscado en google pero no hallo la forma
<ignacio|here> ramrebol, dejame ver. hola
<ignacio|here> ramrebol, pudé.
<ramrebol> hola ignacio|here , no he podido
<ignacio|here> ramrebol, en una terminal: cd /home/ignacio/Descargas && gzip -d /home/ignacio/Descargas/medit-linux.gz && chmod +x medit-linux
<ramrebol> perfecto ignacio|here , como has dado con ese comando?
<ignacio|here> ramrebol, lo básico de una terminal linux :)
<ramrebol> jeje, ok gracias, de verdad habia buscado un buen rato en google :)
<ignacio|here> ;9
<ignacio|here> ;)
<Arnau_> holaaaaaaaa
<Arnau_> Alguien sabe como formatear un pendrive en FAT16?
<Arnau_> sin instalar algo más digo sho
<gustavo> Hola, tengo un problema con el plasmoid de gmail, me paso cuando instale la nueva version de Kubuntu 14.04, con la versión anterior 13.10 me funcionaba bien
<gustavo> acá la captura de pantalla
<gustavo> http://imagebin.org/306872
<gustavo> aparentemente es un problema con python
<gustavo> alguien podria ayudarme?
<gustavo> seguro me falta algun paquete de los repositorios relacionado con el python, pero no se cual es, encontre en google la solucion para opensuse, o sea el paquete a descargar, pero no esta en los repositorios de kubuntu
<gustavo> y no se que paquete debería descargar para kubuntu
<ignacio|here> gustavo, podes ejecutar el comando en una terminal?
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, estás?
<gustavo> si, soy root
<ignacio|here> gustavo, podes pasar lo que sale en la terminal
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, debería ser así
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, mkfs.msdos -F 16 -n ElNombre /dev/sdXN
<ignacio|here> X = usb
<ignacio|here> N = partición
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, ops*
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, mkfs.vfat -F 16 -n ElNombre /dev/sdXN
<Arnau_> Gracias!
<Arnau_> Ya tengo mi FAT16 :P
<gustavo> ignacio|here: no sale nada en la terminal, cuando arrastro el plasmoid al escritorio me sale que "no se ha podido crear un motor de scripts python para el elemento grafico gmail plasmoid"
<gustavo> aca la captura de pantalla
<gustavo> http://imagebin.org/306872
<ignacio|here> Arnau_, funcionó?
<ignacio|here> gustavo, es un widget de esos que se pegan en la pantalla? ah..
<gustavo> si je
<Arnau_> sip
<ignacio|here> gustavo, te puedo preguntar algo? (no te ofendas xD)
<ignacio|here> Buscaste en google?
<ignacio|here> gustavo, a ver, intenta instalar kdebindings
<gustavo> te puedo responder con una pregunta? (no te ofendas xD)
<gustavo> ignacio|here: leiste lo que puse mas arriba?
<ignacio|here> Ah ahi leí xD
<ignacio|here> gustavo, intentá
<ignacio|here> (leí un comentario de esa página)
<ignacio|here> sudo apt-get install plasma-scriptengines
<gustavo> copio
<gustavo> encontre en google la solucion para opensuse, o sea el paquete a descargar, pero no esta en los repositorios de kubuntu
<ignacio|here> gustavo, lo ví
<ignacio|here> perdon ^_^
<ignacio|here> sudo apt-get install plasma-scriptengines
<gustavo> oki, no hay problema
<ignacio|here> intenta eso
<ignacio|here> gustavo, aca hay un poco de info: http://www.esdebian.org/foro/46028/intentar-lanzar-plasmoide-sale-error-no-se-podido-escribir-motor-script-python-elemento
<Arnau_> Gracias! instalaré ubuntu 10.04.4
<gustavo> ok, voy a probar con lo que me pasaste vos, porque el paquete python-kde4 ya lo instale y no me funciono, ya lo desinstale para no tener paquetes innecesarios, ahora instalo el metapaquete que me pasaste a ver si funciona
<ignacio|here> gustavo, deja a python-kde4 es util
<ignacio|here> creo que lo de plasma te lo instala
<gustavo> ok, descargando 50 MB
<gustavo> listo
<gustavo> ignacio|here: reinicio la PC?
<gustavo> ignacio|here: no hizo falta reiniciar, ya esta solucionado
<gustavo> ignacio|here: gracias sos un groso!!
<gustavo> y me volvio a instalar python-kde4 jaja
<uhci> #OT Hey compañeros, he desarrollado una pequeña encuesta sobre finanzas personales, quiero pedirles que la completen si les interesa, la encuentran en http://encuestafinanzaspersonales-asd.appspot.com gracias :)
<ignacio|here> :P
<ignacio|here> Good night :)
<Prometeo> alguien por ahí?
<Prometeo> #server  	bigbang.irc-hispano.org
<datosfresia> Hola.
<datosfresia> es necesario alguna especie de antivirus aca en ubuntu 14.04? y porque algunas veces tiende a pegarse, como saber cual es la falla
<dkbas6> que tal, antivirus no lo creo, por lo menos yo nunca he usado antivirus en gnu/linux
<dkbas6> y el que se pegue, puede que sea por el driver de video, lo has instalado?
<datosfresia> no como se hace
<dkbas6> en la barra del lado izquierdo de tu escritorio (unity) seguramente vas a encontrar un icono que diga configuraciones, una vez dentro busca el apartado para instalar drivers
<dkbas6> no recuerdo bien como se llama, hace un tiempo que no he usado ubuntu
<datosfresia> y que linux usas ahora
<dkbas6> linux mint, que es practicamente lo mismo pero el tema es que no recuerdo las disposiones en ubuntu..
<dkbas6> hiciste sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade luego de la instalacion?
<datosfresia> a cada rato pide eso
<dkbas6> tenes que hacerlo, es para actualizar bien todo el sistema
<datosfresia> osea cosa que instalo pide primero que digite update
<dkbas6> abri una terminal y pone lo que te dije
<dkbas6> da enter y pone tu contraseña
<dkbas6> se va a actualizar el sistema
<datosfresia> lo estoy haciendo
<dkbas6> bien
<datosfresia> ayer lo instale
<dkbas6> quiza despues de eso se terminen los cuelgues
<dkbas6> pone esto en google por si acaso
<dkbas6> que hacer despues de instalar ubuntu 14.04
<datosfresia> me cambie para probar es que antes tenia pc viejo
<dkbas6> seguramente te va a salir alguna guia, yo solia usar las de desde linux
<datosfresia> todo lo consulto al oraculo de google
<dkbas6> muy bien
<dkbas6> buscando y leyendo se aprende mucho
<datosfresia> si mi idea aca es edision de videos y de fotos
<dkbas6> no es algo de lo que sepa, quiza alguien mas te pueda ayudar, sino ya te digo, buscar y leer, de eso se trata tabien
<datosfresia> oye conoces puppy linux
<datosfresia> antes le use un poco pero en este notebook no anda...el wifi. Pero es genial, super rapido
<datosfresia> Termino de actualizar, reinicio?
<dkbas6> si te lo pide si
<datosfresia> no lo pide
<LionBR> hola
<LionBR> alguien me ayuda
<dkbas6> hola
<dkbas6> a ver si puedo
<dkbas6> que te paso?
<chulis> ¿que ventaja tiene Kubuntu frente a Lubuntu?
<dkbas6> depende, kubuntu es mas "pesado", en todo caso si tenes una pc antigua la ventaja la tiene lubuntu y no kubunu..
<chulis> por eso yo pregunto ventajas , porque las deventajas ya las sé
<GridCube> chulis, kubutnu usa kde, lubuntu usa lxde, el primero es un escritorio con una comunidad enorme que se enfoca muchisimo en look'n'feel, montones de widgets y boludeces para el escritorio, todo para que la compu se vea linda y haga muchas cosas a la ves. lxde es una comunidad mas pequeña, su foco es el minimalismo y la funcionalidad, el escritorio es simple y cuadrado, tiene pocas configuraciones posibles y no se ve tan bonito comparado
<GridCube> uno requiere de una computadora mas poderosa para sacarle todo el jugo, el otro requiere mas tiempo de parte del usuario para lograr que se vea bonito
<chulis> osea que la única ventaja es que kubuntu es más bonito?
<GridCube> algo asi, si
<GridCube> kde usa una maquina de visualizacion llamada qt, mientras que lxde usa gtk
<chulis> y de facilidad de uso es igual?
<GridCube> depende, en facilidad de uso a que te referis
<chulis> pues que no sean distribuciones complicadas osea faciles de aprender
<chulis> las dos iguales en este sentido?
<GridCube> no, ninguna de las dos tiene curvas de aprendizaje demasiado prolongadas
<chulis> ok
<GridCube> lubuntu puede requerir que aprendas a modificar archivos de texto para modificar algunos detalles aqui o allá, pero creo que la gente de lubuntu esta haciendo herramientas para que eso sea mas facil
<chulis> ayer estuve probando ubuntu y kubuntu mediante cd live y kubuntu me gusto mas
<GridCube> sin embargo no s mucho de ninguna de los dos sabores
<GridCube> yo trabajo con xubuntu P:
<chulis> en unbuntu no fui capaz de encontrar los programas no tenia mnu inicio
<chulis> xubuntu es la unica que no he probado
<chulis> se puede instalar una distro y luego sino me convence poner otra sin perder los datos y configuraciones?
<GridCube> si, todos los sabores oficiales tienen metapaquetes
<xubuntu290> ya te digo
<xubuntu290> quen me ayuda
<GridCube> si instalas cualquiera depues podes instalar cualquier otro
<GridCube> xubuntu290, ya instalaste el paquete xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GridCube> es el paquete que contiene todos los codecs de video y de sonido privativos
<Rafaelzinhu> hola
<Rafaelzinhu> alguien?
<xubuntu290> no estoy revisando
<xubuntu290> sera por eso del color verde de las peliculas
<chulis> para instalar otra distro habria respetar el home para que no se pierdan las configuraciones?
<GridCube> !pregunta | Rafaelzinhu
<kubot> Rafaelzinhu: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> xubuntu290, es probable
<GridCube> chulis, si instlas los metapaquetes no instals otra distro
<Rafaelzinhu> GridCube dime si el chat funciona http://www.vircio.org/sala/web
<chulis> ah entiendo
<GridCube> simplemente elegis que tipo de escritorio levantar en el login
<chulis> eso es a mi?
<GridCube> que tiene que ver eso con ubuntu Rafaelzinhu
<GridCube> chulis, si
<Rafaelzinhu> tiene tod que ver
<Rafaelzinhu> si es para testar en ubuntu
<chulis> osea que puede tener varios entornos de escritorio? basta con elegirlo en el login?
<GridCube> Rafaelzinhu, eso no es soporte, por favor pasá a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<GridCube> chulis, pues claro
<Rafaelzinhu> entonces ubuntu es una basura?
<chulis> pero a ver yo en esta maquina tengo lubuntu ¿si reinicio cuantos entornos de escritorio hay para elegir?
<GridCube> ...
<Rafaelzinhu> no tiene compatibilidad con nada?
<Rafaelzinhu> lol
<ColmeneroM> ya estamos faltando...
<GridCube> |:
<GridCube> ni modo
<GridCube> !flavors
<kubot> !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu, !Lubuntu, y Ubuntu !GNOME son simplemente "sabores" de Ubuntu que vienen con KDE, Xfce, LXDE o GNOME (respectivamente) instalados por defecto, en lugar de Unity. Otros sabores especializados de Ubuntu incluyen Ubuntu !Studio, !Edubuntu y !Mythbuntu.
<GridCube> chulis, ^
<chulis> voy a reiniciar a ver si veo la opcion de cambiar de entorno de escritorio
<GridCube> chulis, no tenes que reiniciar
<chulis> es solo por curioseaR
<GridCube> chulis, solo cerrar sesion
<chulis> ah vale
<xubuntu290> hola como se cambia la salida de video de xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu290, como la salida de video?
<xubuntu290> si  para ver si cambiandola como se hace en vlc quitarle el color verde a las peliscula
<GridCube> xubuntu290, primero no deberia tener color verde, segundo si sabes usar vlc simplemente instala el vlc :D
<GridCube> tercero instalste ya el restricted-extras?
<xubuntu290> si
<GridCube> cuarto revisaste si estas usando los drivers privativos de tu placa de video?
<xubuntu290> es que venia de la 12.04 y no tenia ese probema
<GridCube> si, parole anda mal
<GridCube> proba con vlc o con smplayer
<xubuntu290> si, parole
<GridCube> proba con vlc o con smplayer
<xubuntu290> con vlc cambiandole la salida se ve bien
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu290> parole es el problema
<GridCube> hay un problema con parole que no usa bien los codecs si
<xubuntu290> eso parese
<xubuntu290> espeo no encontrar mas errores con esta vercion
<chulis> solo he podido habrir en entorno kde
<chulis> a parte de lxde del lubuntu claro
<xubuntu290> aver chulis
<chulis> ahora estoy en kde
<xubuntu290> si te puedo dar una mano
<xubuntu290> que es lo que te pasa
<chulis> no pasa nada solo que no sabia que se podia abrir otros entornos de escritorio al iniciar
<xubuntu290> a ok
<chulis> lo he abierto en kde
<chulis> pero en otra que no recuerdo el nombre no, se que quedaba en negro
<chulis> openbox creo
<GridCube> chulis, si no instlas otros escritorios no van a estar disponibles
<GridCube> lxde ?
<chulis> el lxde es el que tengo por defecto de lubuntu
<GridCube> chulis, podes instalar el xubuntu-desktop y cuando inicies vas a ver que podes iniciar la sesion como xubuntu
<GridCube> aha
<GridCube> si
<xubuntu290>  ami me paso una ver fue con cairo pero era que faltava descargar algo de gnome
<chulis> osea  que se pueden tener todos
<chulis> pero se conservan los mismo programas que tenia imagino ¿no?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> solo cambia el entorno
<xubuntu290> si ami no me dio problema
<xubuntu290> solo que cada escritorio agrega sus programas
<GridCube> obviamente si tenes un monton de programas instalados que hacen las mismas cosas se pueden generar conflictos
<GridCube> pero por lo general anda todo bien
<GridCube> onda vas a tener varios programas para ver videos, varios para escuchar musica, varios para ver imagenes
<chulis> pues está genial esto
<GridCube> pero todos deberian funcionar
<GridCube> deberias desinstalar los que no usas y listo
<xubuntu290> pero para que quieres tantos escritorios
<xubuntu290> que es lo que buscas
<GridCube> xubuntu290, esta aprendiendo
<GridCube> buscando el escritorio que mas le gusta
<chulis> solo por probarlos a ver cual me gusta mas y decidir con cual me quedo
<xubuntu290> a
<xubuntu290> ok
<GridCube> :)
<chulis> excacto Gribcube se me adelanto jeje
<chulis> exacto
<xubuntu290> tienes una buena maquina
<chulis> portatil
<chulis> 10 años
<chulis> pentium m a 2ghz
<chulis> 1gb de ram
<xubuntu290> jajajaja
<xubuntu290> tienes una
<xubuntu290> mejor que yo
<chulis> va bien
<xubuntu290> yo uso xubuntu
<chulis> con xp si que se me colgaba a cada mometo  e iba super lento
<xubuntu290> si eres nuevo prueba live linux mint
<chulis> con linux parece que se ha rejuvenecido
<GridCube> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<xubuntu290>  a mi me paso lo mismo
<chulis> mint lo probe pero no me gusto no reconocia varias cosas
<xubuntu290> a
<chulis> nada de sonido
<xubuntu290> que raro
<chulis> la resolucion de pantalla tampoco
<xubuntu290> ubuntu no me gusta su escritorio
<xubuntu290> por eso prefiero xfce
<chulis> ah e iba mas lento que estas distros de ubuntu
<xubuntu290> perro kbe usa mas memorias
<chulis> kde te refieres?
<xubuntu290> si
<chulis> mint que escritorio usa?
<xubuntu290> mate y otro
<xubuntu290> pero es peor
<xubuntu290> debes tener son escritorio
<chulis> ah mate ok
<chulis> si me suena
<xubuntu290> ligeros lubuntu xubuntu y  ay otras
<chulis> y cimanon o algo asi
<chulis> la verdad es que kde es mas bonito
<xubuntu290>  a eso si ami me gusta pero me consume muchas memoria
<DELLtra> nas o/
<chulis> en kde cuando añado un icono de acceso directo nuevo se me coloca a la derecha ¿no se podria colocar a la izquierda del panel?
<Xago> amigos...hice una tontera. Intenté actualizar a 14.10, pero me dió error y con ello, los sgtes mensajes...pero aún no entiendo cómo corregirlos http://pastebin.com/f6kjhnVi
<Xago> desde ya agradezco sus consejos
<GridCube> 14.10?
<GridCube> O_O
<Duduzinho> hola
<Duduzinho> buenas tardes
<sanzante> Xago: 14.10 o 14.04?
<sanzante> por que la 14.10 está lejos todavía...
<fliacicolini> yo la he instaldo en mi notebook y va bien, pero en otros equipos ni si quiera inicio el liveUSB
<fliacicolini> adios
<Duduzinho> alguien sociable y educado en el canal para me ayudar?
<Xago> la verdad debería ser la 14.04
<Xago> estoy con la 13.10
<Xago> sanzante, respondiéndote
<Xago> GridCube, ;)
<sanzante> pue sno sabría decirte, pero ubuntu 14.04 debería ser estable
<sanzante> ejecuta primero un apt-get -f install
<sanzante> a ver qué hace
<sanzante> luego pruebas con la actualización completa
<Xago> Este es el resultado que me dió ahora http://pastebin.com/FX4wNTrS
<sanzante> Xago: has instalado algún paquete manualmente?
<sanzante> si no prueba a desinstalar el paquete con conflicto
<sanzante> dpkg -r gnome-settings-daemon
<sanzante> creo que era
<sanzante> pero te aviso que yo no sudo gnome
<sanzante> no sé qué tal le sentará :D
<Xago> ya regreso
<Xago> diablos...nada parece funcionar
<Xago> esta con la version 14.04. actualizo pero con errores :(
<mimecar> arregla los errores
<Xago> si, eso intento...pero no me deja
<espagnol> buenas tardes. Necesito copiar Xubuntu pero solo tengo cds. Hay alguna forma de quitarle algunas cosas para que quepa en 700mb?
<mimecar> no
<espagnol> ah ok
<espagnol> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> busca un USB
<espagnol> tenias razon respecto a la inestabilidad del sistema. Voy a tener que formatear
<espagnol> tengo un MP3 player Sony Walkman, pero al parecer no funciona
<espagnol> intenté hacerlo booteable con LILI y con Unetbootin
<mimecar> unetbootin funciona sin problemas
<espagnol> voy a intentarlo nuevamente
<mimecar> la memoria USB tiene que estar en FAT32
<espagnol> algun otro dato importante para que funcione?
<mimecar> no
<MrTulias> ¿Copias bien los ficheros al mp3 sony? A mi me costaba materle canciones, meterle una iso...
<espagnol> es que cambie el modo de MTP a Almacenamiento Masivo
<espagnol> entonces reconoce el MP3 como un pendrive normal
<MrTulias> Ah, vale
<Xago> me estoty dando vueltas entre apt-get -f install y autoremove :(
<Xago> ademas estoy con teclado ingles y no me deja agregar espanol
<Xago> update y upgrade con errores
<mimecar> Xago, no hay que usar -f
<Xago> ?
<mimecar> si fuerzas la instalación de paquetes puedes dejar el sistema inestable
<Xago> pero mira http://pastebin.com/D1pgHUf6
<Xago> que sugieres?
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios tienes puestos ahora?
<Xago> donde era para ver eso?
<mimecar> en sudo apt-get update te salen
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebim
<Xago> son muchas lineas
<mimecar> pega el texto en pastebin
<Xago> mimecar, ahi va http://pastebin.com/g2w5dRay
<Xiguanda> me piro
<mimecar> ¿estabas usando Trusty antes del fallo?
<Xago> 13.10
<Xago> sip
<mimecar> ¿estas usando repositorios PPA?
<Xago> no recuerdo...
<Xago> pero en las ultimas versiones creo que no he instalado nada extra
<mimecar> no es normal que al hacer un upgrade tengas dependencias rotas
<mimecar> y menos que te diga que uses apt-get install -f
<mimecar> has apagado el equipo cuando estaba trabajando?
<Xago> se pego' cuando estaba en ese proceso...me pedia ServerName para Apache, pero no respondia
<Xago> mimecar, para recuperar el sistema volví atrás como 2 revisiones
<mimecar> no has mezclado la 13.10 con versiones anteriores verdad?
<ivedci89> hola, una consulta... recuerdo que antes en versiones 7 8 9 y 10 de ubuntu existía el atajo de teclado Ctrl+Alt+[+].... y en Lubuntu 12.04 parece que también existe... este atajo sirve para cambiar resoluciones de monitor... en ubuntu 12 en adelante el atajo no existe, y no puedo ver nada en el monitor... alguna ayuda!?
<Xago> mmmm....uuufff...me estás pidiendo mucho :D
<ivedci89> hola, una consulta... recuerdo que antes en versiones 7 8 9 y 10 de ubuntu existía el atajo de teclado Ctrl+Alt+[+].... y en Lubuntu 12.04 parece que también existe... este atajo sirve para cambiar resoluciones de monitor... en ubuntu 12 en adelante el atajo no existe, y no puedo ver nada en el monitor... alguna ayuda!? pues instale ubuntu 12 lts y no hay modo de ver nada en el monitor que actualmente tengo...
<mimecar> ivedci89, repetir la misma frase en pocos minutos no sirve de mucho
<ivedci89> equipo " p4m800" segun lshw
<Xago> mimecar, ya regreso
<ivedci89> sí puedo ver la consola linea de texto ctrl alt f1
<ivedci89> aunque al poner usuario y pass no ingresa!
<lak-kal> hi, preguntita, quiero el archivo que contiene los marcadores de firefox usarlo para distintos navegadores o distintos profiles hay alguna forma de señarlo desde about:config ?
<ivedci89> de las ultimas 15 veces que yo indague algo aqui solo he consiguido 1 (una) ayuda... y solo pregunto cando en internet no encuentro!
<ivedci89> lak-kal carpeta /home/user/.mozilla  contiene todo eso y +
<mimecar> ivedci89, configura el xorg a mano
<ivedci89> mimecar:  la resolución 1024x768 en ese monitor funciona! y en ubuntu 10.04 tambien andaba!... podría copiar (si lo encuentro) aquel xorg!?
<mimecar> no se si te funcionará eso
<mimecar> puedes intentarlo
<lak-kal> ivedci89: vale, pero como relaciono el fichero de marcadores con los distintos profile / navegadores?
<datosfresia> hola recomiendas team viewer en ubuntu o algo mas seguro hay?
<mimecar> depende de lo que necesites y los recursos DalekSec
<mimecar> datosfresia,
<ivedci89> borrosamente lak-kal recuerdo que habia una funcion en firefox de exportar o importar marcadores.... no creo que la hayan quitado es muy sustenacial de firefox tal funcion
<datosfresia> mi objetivo es compartir archivos desde mi pc a donde este
<datosfresia> desde mi android
<mimecar> usa una conexión SSH
<datosfresia> que es eso?
<mimecar> una conexión segura entre dos equipos
<lak-kal> datosfresia: cuando instalaste debias haber instalado un servidor de archivos, o instalalo ahora...
<mimecar> Team Viewer no está diseñado para transferir archivos
<mimecar> aunque lo puedas usar
<datosfresia> lo que pasa es que tengo fotos y las quiero pasar al pc
<datosfresia> desde muy lejos
<mimecar> es más sencillo que sincronices esos datos con Dropbox / Google Drive
<datosfresia> bien, gracias.
<ivedci89> mimecar:  gracias... no intenté eso aun.. y tampoco existe al archivo xorg.conf en ubuntu 12
<mimecar> si que existe
<ivedci89> estara en que directorio?
<ivedci89> porque etc/X11 no hay xorg
<mimecar> en el mismo que estaba antes
<mimecar> si no existe, el sistema detecta la configuración en tiempo real
<mimecar> haz que lo genere y después modifica la resolcuión
<ivedci89> bien... recuerdas el comando de memoria? o lo busco porque ni idea!
<mimecar> tienes que pasar a una consola de texto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<Xago> ya no se me ocurre qué más hacer
<mimecar> Xago, tienes la 13.10 y has vuelto a versiones anteriores?
<ivedci89> ls etc X11 ... me arrojo una lista en la que se incluye el file Xsession... no será reemplazo de xorg ???   ehmmm estoy en modo texto porque el monitor imposible
<ivedci89> no veo nada en ctrl alt f7
<Xago> logrè entrar a modo recovery, pero ahora no puedo...es con F8, verdad?
<mimecar> Xago, te refieres al modo de recuperación que tienen algunas bios?
<mimecar> ivedci89, pasa a una consola de texto y sigue los pasos
<Xago> sip
<mimecar> en uno de los comentarios los tienes para Ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> Xago, si no tienes una partición de recuperación no sieve de mucho
<Marta> hola buenas noches. Una duda, al añadir un perfil nuevo, no me responde en botón y se bloquea, que hago???
<Marta> Sistema-Cuentas de usuario, hago clic y se pone ennegrecida la ventana
<Marta> alguien puede ayudarme chic@s??
<ivedci89> (no quiero decir que sea la solucion pero...) una vez me paso lo mismo, y no lo pude solucionar... asi que reinstalé Marta
<mimecar> Marta, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Marta> 13.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Marta> si
<Marta> la tengo actualizadas de hoy por la mañana
<Marta> todas
<mimecar> si no te deja crear el usuario de forma gráfica
<mimecar> hazlo por consola
<Marta> y como se hace eso?, porque no conozco los comandos para la consola
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo adduser
<mimecar> y sigue el easistente
<Marta> ok, voy a intentarlo
<Marta> adduser: Sólo se permiten uno o dos nombres.
<Marta> eso es lo que me pone
<mimecar> sudo adduser nombre_del_usuario_que_quieres
<Marta> aaaaa, jejeje, perdona, creeras que he sido tonta, jajaj
<Marta> perdona
<Marta> que es el nombre de habitación????
<Marta> que no entiendo eso
<mimecar> pulsa enter
<mimecar> no hace falta rellenar todos los campos
<Marta> ya está
<mimecar> sudo passwd usuario_que_has_creado
<mimecar> y le pones un password a ese usuario
<Marta> ya me ha salido "martaæmarta-desktop:~$"
<Marta> ya está creada?
<mimecar> ivedci89, ya has generado el xorg.conf?
<mimecar> Marta, después de poner el password lo podrás usar
<Marta> y el permiso que tendrá el nuevo usuario?
<ivedci89> si... pero no veo nada AUN
<mimecar> permisos limitados al home y sin poder usar sudo
<Marta> okis
<mimecar> ivedci89, tienes que editar el archivo xorg.conf
<mimecar> que acabas de generar
<Marta> y las aplicaciones que tengo en mi cuenta principal aparecen en el nuevo¿?
<Marta> y puedo poner un Theme en el perfil nuevo?
<ivedci89> pero ni idea o sea que ponerle en su interior... estoy leyendo pero entendiendo muy poco
<plops> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mo3zWiWRIE
<mimecar> las aplicaciones van por el sistema, no dependen del usuario
<plops> ups
<plops> lo siento
<mimecar> ivedci89, compara el archivo que te funcionaba con el nuevo
<Marta> okis, muchas gracias mimecar, he creado la cuenta para no "estropear" nada en ubuntu.
<ivedci89> no... no tengo acceso imposible.. pues al poner u12 se borro lo anterior
<Marta> como ves esto de hacer una cuenta para manejarla sin "peligro" de estropear algo?
<mimecar> Marta, el usuario normal no puede estropear nada si no usas sudo
<Marta> bien.
<Marta> una cosa más, puedo poner una carpeta que comparta entre usuarios? para pasarme documentos
<ivedci89> instante con xrandr -s 1024x768 -d 0 ....pero me devuelve can't open display
<mimecar> si tienes una partición de datos de Windows puedes usarla para compartir cosas
<mimecar> ivedci89, no editas el xorg.conf?
<Marta> tengo ubuntu en todo el ordenador
<Marta> digo de compartir entre cuentas de ubutnu
<ivedci89> no sé que ponerle... lo tengo abierto con nano.. en tty3
<mimecar> en ese caso puedes meter a los usuarios dentro de un grupo
<mimecar> y que ese grupo pueda escribir en la carpeta
<Marta> nas, sino, dejo la cuenta principal para instalar y recuperar datos y demnás y el creado nuevo para navegar por ubuntu
<Marta> gracias por tu info
<mimecar> no necesitas usar dos usuarios para hacer eso
<Marta> esque en ubuntu 12 habia tenido problemas con el gráfico y entonces siempre pongo una cuenta usuario normal y actuo en ella
<Marta> pero al instalar 14 los iconos no me hacen vista previa, por lo que entonces he instalado ubuntu 13
<mimecar> la cuenta que haces al inicio es de un usuario normal
<ivedci89> pero con suficiente privilegios para operar como root poniendo contraseñas Marta
<Marta> el problema de ubuntu 14 de los iconos que no se previsualizan, no pasa en ubuntu 13. Haber si subsanan ese problema
<Marta> además de que muchos repositorios que no están disponibles para ub 14
<Marta> a que es debido ese problema?
<Marta> se sabe algo¿
<Marta> :P
<mimecar> o te falta algo o es un bug
<Marta> nose, porque en ubuntu 13 los tengo bien los iconos, pero en el 14 no me salían
<Marta> y habia actualizado desde dvd nuevamente completo
<Marta> una pregunta, las actualizaciones de seguridad y de problemas, se actualizan en las instalaciones de descarga desde ubuntu.com, o desde actualizaciones via centro de aplicaciones?
<Marta> es  decir, para cuando solucionen el problema de iconos, ya estará reparado en una descarga del instalador en ubuntu.com????
<mimecar> se actualizará solo
<Marta> osea que cuando instale el .iso estará reparado en un "nuevo .iso"
<Marta> lo digo para cuando instale ubuntu 14 en mis otros ordenadores que no tienen conexión a internet, que esté actualizado este error
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> cuando pongas las actualizaciones por Internet se arreglará
<Marta> jope, entonces creo que ese es un error grave y que no lo solucionen desde el iso
<mimecar> error grave o te falta instalar cosas
<Marta> nose, porque en ubuntu 13 no tengo el problema, pero en ubuntu 14 si que está ese problema
<mimecar> error
<mimecar> no tienes los mismos programas en Ubuntu 13.10 y en la 14.04
<mimecar> no puedes suponer que funcione todo
<Marta> pero los iconos, creo que es algo basico
<Marta> que hagan vista previa creo que es algo común
<Marta> tengo que marcharme.
<Marta> te agradezco mimecar la ayuda proporcionada.
<Marta> muchas gracias
<mimecar> ok
<ivedci89> pkill pidgin
<ignacio|here> Hi all :)
<plops> ignacio|here: guenas
<ignacio|here> plops, hey :)
<Guest3848> hola
<Guest3848> quien sabe como quitar a vlc del control de volumen
<Guest3848> ayuda
<Guest3848> como se quita vlc del control
<Guest3848> de volumen
<plops> Guest3848: ????
<Guest3848> si
<Guest3848> es que instale vlc y se me agrego a donde se encuentra
<Guest3848> el volumen
<Guest3848> pero quiero quitarlo de hay
<plops> Guest3848: ???? quieres quitar el volumen de VCL
<Guest3848> si play
<Guest3848> retroseso los
<Guest3848> botones
<xubuntu510> hola
<Guest3848>  y de otra
<plops> simplemtne en la barra superior esta del escritorio ahy un boton de audio
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-23
<plops> con ese modifica todo el sistema de audio del pc
<plops> xubuntu510: que mas
<Guest3848> estoy
<xubuntu510> ??
<Guest3848> en la 14.04
<plops> Guest3848: Yo tambien y me funciona!!
<Guest3848> y los videos se ver en verde
<xubuntu510> quien me ayuda un poquitin
<xubuntu510> ??¡?
<Guest3848> xubuntu
<Guest3848>  en la 12 noo me paso esto
<plops> xubuntu510: leo!
<plops> Guest3848: funsona mejor ahy esta todo el master
<plops> de sonido
<Guest3848> no  se porque me pase a la 14 si me iva bien  12
<plops> Guest3848: ???? Escribe tu problema y se especifico
<xubuntu510> :9
<Guest3848> seria mejor si vieran una imagen
<Guest3848> se puede por aqui
<plops> ok sube una imagen
<plops> No
<Guest3848> un momento no te vallas
<ignacio|here> xubuntu510, Hola, necesitas ayuda?
<xubuntu510> si
<plops> Guest3848: https://imageshack.com/
<ignacio|here> xubuntu510, plantea tu duda/problema
<plops> Guest3848: tambien por tuitter o flickr no importa en cualquier lado
<Guest3848> ok
<xubuntu510> te comento ignacio estoy intentando instalar Xubuntu 14.04 pero el instalador queda pegado en "detectando sistema de archivos" al abrir el dialogo de terminal indica error process 9155
<plops> Guest3848: solo es para ver
<xubuntu510> y este error aumenta de 10 en 10 osea error process 9165 , process 9175 , etc
<plops> xubuntu510: interesante....
<plops> !g processos en curso
<kubot> plops: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<plops> !processos
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'processos'.
<plops> !proceso
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'proceso'.
<plops> !/proc
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '/proc'.
<Guest3848> ya va
<Guest3848> ya
<Guest3848> la imagen
<Guest3848> mirala
<plops> Guest3848: manda el link
<Guest3848> http://www.subirimagenes.net/i/140423021811206150.jpg
<plops> Guest3848: Si veo, las apliaciones que actualmente tienen sonido.
<Guest3848> si
<Guest3848> como las quito de hay
<plops> Guest3848: Ya intentaste dar le click a la barra de audio o el bafle?
<Guest3848> si
<Guest3848> e buscado en paginas nada
<plops> Guest3848: Bueno existe una fomra es matar el proceso
<plops> Guest3848: es decir oprimes CRTL+ALT+T y escribes
<plops> killall indicator-sound-service
<plops> con eso se debe ir
<Guest3848> pero  y luego
<plops> enter
<Guest3848> no habra problemas con el sonido ni nada
<plops> Ne... no lo creo solo estas matando el indicador de sonido
<plops> es decir esa ventana
<Guest3848> no permitida
<Guest3848> sudo su
<plops> dale haber con sudo
<Guest3848> nada sigue con tros esos botones
<Guest3848> debe de haber una forma de editar que puede mostrarse hay
<plops> Guest3848: Se supone que es un indicador y debe cerrarse automanticamente al hacer click en otro lado
<Guest3848> no sigue igual
<Guest3848> si se sierra
<Guest3848> lo que quiero es quitar vlc de ese menu
<plops> Guest3848: el vlc se quedara en el menu en cuanto este el proceso iniciado
<plops> Guest3848: o que detecteque este instalado el paquete
<Guest3848> :(
<plops> Guest3848: si lo quieres qutar desintala el paquete
<plops> TAN BONITOS LOS COLORES DE ATP!!!
<plops> !apt
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<Guest25126> hola
<plops> Guest25126: ???
<Guest25126> dejemos asi
<plops> Ok!
<plops> Me voy!!
<Guest25126> gracias
<Voidvoid> hola
<Voidvoid> tengo un problema no me abre firefox al ejecutarlo de la consola me dice  /bin/sh: 0: can't open /usr/bin/which ... algun tip ?
<debsan> Voidvoid, con qué comando ?
<Voidvoid> firefox me tira eso y si lo tiro con sudo me dice  error no display especified
<debsan> el tema es que no está encontrando el comando which, lo tienes instalado ?
<debsan> proba which cat, por ejemplo
<Voidvoid>  which cat
<Voidvoid> **/bin/sh: 0: Can't open /usr/bin/which
<Voidvoid> tendria q instalar algun paquete ?
<debsan> Voidvoid, ls -alh /usr/bin | grep which
<debsan> Voidvoid, en realidad no puede abrirlo, es raro
<ignacio|here> Hola
<ignacio|here> Alguien sabe como instalar Ubuntu Touch en un Nexus 5?
<GridCube> !touch
<kubot> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<GridCube> ignacio|here, ^
<ignacio|here> Gracias :)
<Xiguanda> holas¡¡¡
<ignacio|here> Xiguanda, hola
 * xoan buenas
<cesar_> buenas, saludos
<Guest76995> Buenas, saludos
<Guest76995> tengo dos monitores iguales con una tarjeta nvidia geforce 6200 y ubuntu 14.04, un monitor lo reconoce bien a 1280*1024 el otro solo a 1024*768
<Guest76995> como podria arreglar esa resolucion?
<Guest76995> la version de driver nvidia es: 304.121
<GridCube> Guest76995, proba usar arandr para setear los monitores como vos quieras
<Guest76995> GridCube, no crea conflictos con el driver de nvidia?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> es para setear los escritorios
<GridCube> digo los monitores
<Guest76995> ok instalando
<Guest76995> no, me muestra las mismas resoluciones que nvidia-settings
<Guest76995> aunque me permitio ponerlo en 1152*864 cosa que no me deja hacer nvidia-settings
<Guest76995> nvidia-settings no esta guardando los cambios
<erikzon> hola!
<erikzon> disculpen necesito ayuda con un problema en kubuntu
<ignacio|here> erikzon, hola
<ignacio|here> adelante
<erikzon> te cuento que ayer instale kubuntu 14.04, hice una instalacion limpia desde 0. el caso es que hoy que encendi la computadora todas mis configuraciones no se guardaron, crei que era porque por error se elimino la carpeta ".kde" pero no fue solo, ademas todos mis archivos no estan. ya busque en mi disco duro y no los encuentro
<erikzon> no se si puedes ayudarme a saber que sucedio o en donde pueden estar mis archivos
<sanzante> kubuntu++
<erikzon> ignacio gracias por contestar
<ignacio|here> erikzon, a ver..
<ignacio|here> erikzon, las configuraciones las hiciste en el live o en la pc?
<sanzante> erikzon: la configuracdion de kde de tu usuario se guarda en .kde, efectivamente
<ignacio|here> Al borrar la carpeta .kde sip.. Se borran todas tus configuraciones
<ignacio|here> sanzante, erikzon, pero los archivos deberían estar
<erikzon> ok, pero no borre esa carpeta. y pues los programas que instale (chrome, skype, etc) si estan
<erikzon> trabaje todo ya en mi pc, no en live.
<erikzon> he usado linux durante un par de años ya pero esto nunca me habia pasado, lo que mas me preocupa son mis archivos
<sanzante> se te han borrado ficheros de tu home?
<erikzon> exacto, mi home esta como nuevo. sin ningun archivo en sus carpetas.
<sanzante> pues eso es bastante raro
<erikzon> para serte honesto ingrese como Root al sistema de archivos para poder ver si estaba en alguna carpeta pero no encontre mis archivos
<sanzante> yo que tu seguriría usándolo con cautela, si no vuelven a desaparecer habrá sido algún efecto raro derivado de la instalación
<ignacio|here> sigo pensando que es raro
<gogi_> Saludos a todos
<ignacio|here> gogi_, hola
<ignacio|here> erikzon, en /home/
<ignacio|here> cuantas carpetas hay?
<erikzon> 8 visibles
<ignacio|here> 8 usuarios?
<erikzon> error mio
<erikzon> dame un segundo y te digo cuantos hay
<erikzon> solo 1. mi usuario
<gogi_> Hasta luego.
<sanzante> es muy raro
<ignacio|here> erikzon, haz un du -h -s ~
<erikzon> paso algo
<erikzon> te cuento que por alguna razon mi
<erikzon> particion home no se monto
<ignacio|here> oh
<erikzon> ahorita vi que tenia el simbolo de no estar montado
<erikzon> le di click y ahi estan mis archivos
<ignacio|here> jaja :P
<erikzon> ahora bien, porque no se monto?
<ignacio|here> Intenta iniciar de nuevo, si no s emonta automaticamente
<erikzon> ok, reiniciare
<ignacio|here> Tendrás que agregarla a fstab
<erikzon> regresare para contarles que tal. gracias por su ayuda
<erikzon> hola, ya regrese no se monto de nuevo
<erikzon> pero tengo nociones sobre automontaje asi que tratare por mi cuenta
<erikzon> gracias de nuevo
<ignacio|here> erikzon, suerte :)
<erikzon> ignacio aun estas por aca? jejeje
<erikzon> tengo un problema, el archivo fstab esta vacio
<ignacio|here> erikzon, :o
<ignacio|here> erikzon, quizás mtab?
<erikzon> ok revisare
<ignacio|here> erikzon, quizás
<ignacio|here> /dev/sdXN /home ext4 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<erikzon> ignacio, si existe y tiene informacion sobre las particiones
<erikzon> no sabia que existia ese archivo tambien
<erikzon> ignacio, agrego esa linea a ese documento?
<erikzon> supongo que sustituyendo la XN
<felipe__> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<ignacio|here> erikzon, si
<ignacio|here> X = unidad
<ignacio|here> a, b, c etc
<ignacio|here> y N = 1, 2, 3
<chulis> a vosotros os funciona bien el google earth? a mi se me ve la tierra todo negro...
<chulis> uso lubuntu
<erikzon> ignacio, ya agregue la linea. reiniciare y te cuento como me fue :)
<ignacio|here> erikzon, bueno :)
<felipe__> Intentando instalar psmouse-elantech-v6... me tira un error al poner el comando dkms build -m psmouse.....
<felipe__> hakj@hñihfw-laptop:/usr/src$ sudo dkms build -m psmouse -v elantech-v6
<felipe__> Kernel preparation unnecessary for this kernel.  Skipping...
<felipe__> Building module:
<felipe__> cleaning build area....
<felipe__> make KERNELRELEASE=2.6.32-38-generic -C /lib/modules/2.6.32-38-generic/build M=/var/lib/dkms/psmouse/elantech-v6/build/src psmouse.ko.....(bad exit status: 2)
<ignacio|here> asd
<ignacio|here> felipe__, parece que tu kernel no anda? con eso?
<felipe__> que significa que mi kernel no anda?
<ignacio|away> felipe__, que versión de kernel tenes?
<felipe__> 2.6.32-57-generic
<erikzon> sigue sin montarse mi particion home
<Rafaelzinhu> para que existe este canal?
<Rafaelzinhu> si no ayudan nadie
<Rafaelzinhu> tienen miedo de pasar conocimento
<Rafaelzinhu> son mas enemigos que microsoft
<Rafaelzinhu> por favor Ubuntu, cierra este canal en freenode que es la misma cosa que nada
<MrTulias> Rafaelzinhu, ¿Tienes alguna duda o problema con ubuntu?
<Rafaelzinhu> siempre que tube
<Rafaelzinhu> nadie aca me ayudo
<Rafaelzinhu> inutiles
<MrTulias> No coincidiría con alguien que supiese acerca de tu problema o no estarían mirando (puede que estén en el canal pero haciendo otras cosas)
<erikzon> hola Rafaelzinhu si puedes leete esto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<MrTulias> Se fue
<erikzon> si eso parece
<erikzon> no vi que escribiria o al menos aca no aparece nada
<MrTulias> No sé, a mi ya me han ayudado
<erikzon> a mi tambien
<erikzon> en fin, solo fue un malentendido
<MrTulias> Se me hace raro que diga eso, sí que se suele responder a las dudas (lo que me sirve para ir aprendiendo :p)
<guampa> tal vez solo necesitaba leer ese link :)
<Souchiro> lol
<Souchiro> como trollean en los chans
<Magneto58> que paso???
<Magneto58> alguien? como estan?
<mimecar> ?
<Magneto58> anyone here?
<mimecar> Magneto58, has entrado en un canal de soporte
<Arnau_> holaaaa!!
<Arnau_> por qué no puedo instalar wine1.7 en ubuntu 10.04.4 con apt-get install?
<Arnau_> solo puedo instalar la 1.2
<Magneto58> mimecar: si lo se pero nadie habla...
<MrTulias> Arnau_, versión antigua de ubuntu, versión vieja de wine, supongo
<Arnau_> :/
<Arnau_> terrrible de discriminatorio
<Carlos-Riper> hola sigue existiendo kubuntu?
<alsetema> buenas noches
<Xavier89> Hola
<Xavier89> Necesitaria acceder via sftp a ubuntu server, mire tutoriales en Google y no entendi mucho, alguna idea?
<kurama10> Xavier89: ... priemro tienes que ver si el server que quieres acceder tiene el ftp habilitado
<kurama10> segundo, vas a enviar o a traer datos desde donde te vas a conectar
<kurama10> ?
<kurama10> y tercera nunca haz usado el ftp?
<Xavier89> ftp si, pero me parece mas seguro sftp
<mimecar> sólo necesitas un servidor de SSH corriendo
<Xavier89> claro lo tengo
<kurama10> exacto
<Xavier89> accedo via ssh
<Xavier89> pero sftp no
<kurama10> pues is vas a copuiar algo usa scp
<mimecar> NO tienes que usar sftp
<kurama10> si tienes ssh usa scp y copias lo que necesites
<mimecar> sino hacer la conexión por SSH / SCP
<kurama10> scp user@ip:/dir/donde/esta/la/info/ . < el punto le indicas que lo pngas donde estas
<Xavier89> hay clientes de scp en modo grafico?
<mimecar> prácticamente todos los clientes serios
<Xavier89> uso filezilla
<Xavier89> pero me tira error
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> seguro que lo has configurado bien?
<Xavier89> si, con debian no tenia problemas con eso
<mimecar> FileZilla tiene esa función
<Xavier89> claro
<Xavier89> a ver
<Xavier89> vuelvo a intentar
<guampa> Xavier89: que error da el cliente, que dice en los logs del server?
<Xavier89> ya te digo, gracias
<Xiguanda> wenas
<Xavier89> jaja mil disculpas, configuraba mal el protocolo en el cliente
<Xavier89> Gracias
<Xavier89> usaba debian 7 sin x, pero hace poco empeze con ubuntu server
<Rocco_-> o/
<Rocco_-> alguien sabe como evitar altualisar kernel?
<mimecar> actualiza el sistema
<Rocco_-> quiero las actualizaciones, menos el kernel
<Rocco_-> por aquello de que deje de tomar mi wireless
<mimecar> bloquea la actualización aunque no es aconsejable
<Rocco_-> como lo hago?
<Rocco_-> ahora estoy en kernel 3.2.60
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+bloquear+paquete
<mimecar> primer resultado
<Rocco_-> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> tardas más en entrar al canal que en usar Google
<Rocco_-> perdon,
<Rocco_-> :/
<espagnol> mimecar, estas ahi?
<espagnol> alguien ha actualizado a 14.04?
<gogi_> yo tengo la 14.04
<espagnol> que tal?
<dkbas> yo no lo he usado, pero por todo lo que he leido va muy bien...igualmente siempre se aconseja instalarlo luego de un par de semanas, porque siempre surgen errores y tenes que andar renegando..
<julio> hola
<dkbas> podemos ayudarte en algo julio?
<julio> configurar TRIM
<julio> tengo un disco hibrido
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-24
<espagnol> hola buenas. Necesito ayuda para instalar adobe air. He intentado con mil de tutoriales, mil de librerias, pero no parece funcionar.
<espagnol> el problema es que mi sistema es de 64 bits
<eliricci> WINE
<espagnol> quiero hacer funcionar Prezi 4
<espagnol> sin wine
<eliricci> PONETE LA VERSION P'WINDOWS
<espagnol> http://orschiro.blogspot.se/2013/02/prezi-desktop-4x-on-linux.html
<eliricci> AH OK NI IDEA ENTONCES
<eliricci> espagnol:
<espagnol> si?
<eliricci> ese programa esta mativo para limux?
<espagnol> esta nativo en la version 3
<eliricci> mo temgo la letra esa... jaja
<espagnol> le hicieron una modificacion al instalador para mac
<eliricci> ah
<espagnol> para que funcione como nativo
<espagnol> lo mas tonto es que tengo problemas con el Adobe Air, ni siquiera un problema del programa
<eliricci> y tiemes sistema de 64 ucamdo el imstalador es de 32
<eliricci> es raro hace uos días que leo situacioes parecidas
<eliricci> en otras personas
<espagnol> si
<espagnol> tengo que instalar las librerias de 32 y luego "linkear" 64 a 32
<eliricci> supongo que habra alguna libreria que te ponga para 32
<eliricci> que ubuntu usas?
<eliricci> bue yo ni idea que librerias son... pero googlea lo siguiente (libreria 32 ubuntu nombre de tu programa)
<eliricci> saludos no tengo mas bateria... no te desconectes siempre hay alguno aqui que ayuda tarde...
<eliricci> o casi siempre
<erikzon> hola tengo un problema en xubuntu, hay alguien por aca que me pueda ayudar :)?
<joseluis64> Hola, tengo un problema con firefox y aplicaciones GTK en (K)ubuntu 14.04
<joseluis64> no escriben los acentos de manera correcta
<joseluis64> à es escita así: `a
<joseluis64> Instalé de cero Kubuntu y no tenía problema con firefox, pero instalé despues el ubuntu-desktop y ahora el problema lo tengo en firefox y en todas las aplicaciones gtk
<erikzon> hola joseluis64  yo en realidad no soy experto en el tema
<erikzon> pero ya probaste a instalar los restricted-extras... normalmente trae fuentes o otros software que me han solucionado problemas similares
<joseluis64> pero mi problema no son con fuentes, sino con la entrada...
<joseluis64> bueno deja lo pruebo... solamente tengo los kubuntu-restricted-addons
<joseluis64> parece que no funciono
<joseluis64> inclusive dentro de Unity tengo el layout gringo
<joseluis64> a pesar de que en la configuracion tengo bien clarito que la distribucion es espa:ol latinoamerica
<joseluis64> en kde no tengo problema alguno...
<erikzon> esta bien, solo era por si acaso. entonces tu problema es en Unity no en KDE?... ambos tienen diferentes configuraciones, puede que una afecte a la otra
<erikzon> o en uno de los 2 no hayas revisado. aunque como te digo no soy experto de echo solo entre a pedir ayuda tambien
<joseluis64> solamente unity y dentro de KDE las aplicaciones gtk no escriben bien los acentos
<erikzon> entre a "preferencias del sistema" en KDE > "apariencia de las aplicaciones" > GTK y reviza si tiene alguna fuente que no acepte esos caracteres
<erikzon> (se que no tiene que ver con fuentes pero es lo unico que se me ocurre para que suceda eso)
<joseluis64> pues no, eso esta bien...
<joseluis64> en fin, parece que ya tengo medio resuelto el problema
<joseluis64> en KDE las aplicaciones GTK ya me escriben correctamente el acento
<erikzon> como lo resolviste?
<joseluis64> no tengo idea... solo entre a Unity, a las configuraciones y en las preferencias del teclado
<joseluis64> pero no modifique nada
<joseluis64> me salì de Unity y entre a KDE y listo...
<joseluis64> esperame tantito...
<joseluis64> ya vi el problema
<joseluis64> y es un tanto complejo...
<joseluis64> 1)inicio sesión en KDE, luego dentro de kade tengo 4 procesos: ibus-daemon, ibus-ui-gtk3, ibus-dconf, ibus-engine-simple
<joseluis64> ahi no tengo problema alguno, tanto aplicaciones KDE como GTK escriben bien
<joseluis64> ibus-ui-gtk3, es un programa que esta en la bandeja de sistema, lo cierro y estos procesos se van
<joseluis64> 2) al cerrar ibus (los procesos) las aplicaciones gtk dejan de escribir correctamente.
<joseluis64> 3) inicio ibus otra vez y luego tanto aplicaciones KDE y GTK escriben con layout gringo...
<joseluis64> creo que ya encontre como solucionar el problema...
<joseluis64> Ubuntu es muy cinico...
<joseluis64> en KDE, krunner escribo 'ibus' y me da el lanzador de ibus-ui-gtk en donde puedo ajustar los metodos de antrada
<joseluis64> y en Unity escribo 'ibus' y no encuentra nada...
<joseluis64> >S
<erikzon> interesante
<joseluis64> :S
<erikzon> o:
<joseluis64> dentro de unity no puede ejecutar ibus-ui-gtk3 ...:S gracias Mark!
<joseluis64> y nada! no puedo abrir las preferencias de Ibus en Unity...
<joseluis64> se me hace que si la he abierto, el problema es que no aparece en la bandeja de Unity... Canonical decide que se muestra en la bandeja de sistema y definitamente las preferencias de Ibus no se deben mostrar!....
<erikzon> que extraño
<joseluis64> dame unos minutitos para mostrarte pantallas...
<joseluis64> http://oi62.tinypic.com/153a6g7.jpg en Unity..
<joseluis64> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2wh421l.jpg en KDE... el dialogo de arriba es krunner, ahi escribo "ibus" y me regresa el lanzador
<joseluis64> http://oi57.tinypic.com/2rei1ec.jpg y la ventana que busco abrir en Unity, la puedo abrir sin problema alguno en KDE...
<joseluis64> en fin el problema ya esta solucionado
<joseluis64> ya no tengo el layout gringo en Unity... pero lo contra-intuitivo e que necesite de KDE para solucionar el problema.
<erikzon> que extraño
<erikzon> lo unico que  se me ocurre es que en ubuntu tenga otro nombre o metodo de llamar ese mismo programa
<joseluis64> lo estuve buscando, pero ni rastro...
<joseluis64> otra cosa... ¿sabes como le puedo hacer para quitar las unidades de la barra de unity?
<joseluis64> en u12.04 lo hacia con compizconfig pero ahora en u14.04  no encuentro como...
<erikzon> lo siento no se como se hace. yo uso kubuntu
<joseluis64> que bien! yo también uso "Kubuntu" la mayor parte del tiempo
<joseluis64> más bien KDE, puesto que tambien lo uso en Debian, para nada me gusta gnome
<joseluis64> y Unity... pueso lo estoy probando ahora en u14.04, pero vistas las circunstancias.. no me esta gustando...
<joseluis64> en fin erikzon gracias por tu atención
<erikzon> de nada joseluis64 disculpa que no ayude en mayor cosa
<joseluis64> si necesitas ayuda pregunta, haber si puedo ayudarte...
<erikzon> si tengo una. quiero pasar archivos entre dos computadoras conectadas directamente con un cable ethernet
<erikzon> en windows se ingresa en la seccion de conecciones
<erikzon> pero aqui no se como hacerlo ya que no sucede igual
<erikzon> mas que todo lo hare en xubuntu, osea XFCE
<joseluis64> igual y se debe de configurar primero la conexión entre computadoras...
<joseluis64> como una LAN
<joseluis64> pero siento no poder ayudarte en eso...
<joseluis64> jamás lo he intentado
<joseluis64> puedo decirte como conectarte de manera remota con protocolo VNC
<joseluis64> pero necesitas conectarte con un router
<joseluis64> supongo que es más simple como tu quieres hacerlo... pero nunca lo he hecho
<erikzon> si no te da pereza explicarme lo del protocolo VNC pues estoy dispuesto a aprender
<erikzon> o algun link donde este la informacion
<joseluis64> para usar el VNC necesitas krdc
<joseluis64> y necesitas que tus computadoras acepten conexiones remotas
<joseluis64> eso lo puedes hacer en "Preferencias del sistema"
<joseluis64> http://www.kde.org/applications/system/krfb/
<joseluis64> mira, encontre como lo puedes hacer con el cable ethernet
<joseluis64> http://simplementelibre.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/conectar-dos-pcs-via-cable-cruzado-en-ubuntu/
<joseluis64> de las configuraciones de red, bueno en xfce podrias usar el equivalente
<joseluis64> al igual que en KDE
<erikzon> wow ahorita mismo lo veo, gracias
<joseluis64> más info sobre VNC en KDE, en ingles: http://userbase.kde.org/Krdc
<erikzon> gracias joseluis64 me sirvio mucho
<liveusb> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<julio> hola
<julio> alguien probo el google web designer
<julio> ??
<erikzon> no, no lo he probado en que consiste?
<julio> es un entorno para diseñar paginas web en HTML5
<julio> pero con mucha orientacion hacia los banners para advertaising
<julio> es como un Dreamwaver pero mas tranquilo
<Prometeo> Hola
<Prometeo> alguien quem e pueda ayudar con un script?
<successus> Buenas
<successus> hay alguna explicacion por la cual el dvb-t no funcione en ubuntu 14.04?
<successus> ahora hay que poner algun paquete extra o algo?=
<successus> en la 13.10 va y de repente en la 14.04 no :S
<successus> con el kaffeine
<successus> pero que vamos hago un dsmeg quito/pongo el dvb-t y no lo reconoce
<joseluis64> hola! en Ubuntu 14.04 no puedo tener un aspecto uniforme entre las distintas aplicaciones
<joseluis64> ejemplo: que en KDE las aplicaciones gtk se vean como KDE y al "mismo" tiempo que las mismas aplicaciones se vean como GTK en Unity
<joseluis64> es decir, si cambio el tema de Gtk2 en Unity (uso gtk-chtheme) que no me afecte la apariencia en KDE
<joseluis64> en u12.04 lo podía hacer sin problema alguno.
<Ayortano> Buenas.
<xubuntu543> hola
<RFleming> hola xubuntu543
<RFleming> bienvenido
<xubuntu543> tengo problemas para desbloquear la pantalla
<RFleming> hasta lluego. :)
<xubuntu543> pongo la contraseña y la pantalla se pone negra, despues preciono cualquier tecla y me pide l contraseña otra vez
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has instalado?
<xubuntu543> 14.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<xubuntu543> si, use el comando sudo apt.get update
<xubuntu543> apt-get
<mimecar> sólo ese comando?
<xubuntu543> cual otro uso
<xubuntu543> ?
<mimecar> apt-get update no actualiza
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu543> espera
<xubuntu182> hola
<xubuntu182> tengo un problema con mi bloqueo de pantalla desde que actualize a 14.04
<mimecar> has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<xubuntu182> si
<xubuntu182> lo acabo de hacer y sigue igul
<mimecar> todas las actualizaciones y has reiniciado el equipo?
<xubuntu182> cierro la tapa de mi computadora y cuando la abra me pide la contraseña, cuando la pongo la pantalla se pone en negro y cuando preciono el boton de apagado me vuelve  apedir la contraseña, y otravez se pone negor
<xubuntu182> si ya reinicie
<mimecar> ¿cuándo empezó el problema'
<xubuntu182> desde que me actualize a xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu182> no tenia este problema en el 13.10
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y comprueba si hace lo mismo
<xubuntu182> ya y sigue igual
<mimecar> uas
<mimecar> ya has creado un unsuario nuevo
<mimecar> iniciado sesión desde cero
<mimecar> y pasa lo mismo?
<xubuntu182> ya me recomendaron esta soluciioon y sigue igual
<mimecar> sí / no ?
<mimecar> si el problema se mantiene con usuario nuevo, has modificado parámetros del sistema
<xubuntu182> no lo creo, volvi a instalar xubuntu 14.04 desde cero y sigue igual
<mimecar> ayuda que digas lo que has hecho
<mimecar> y no tener que sacarte la información
<mimecar> ¿con el Live USB te pasaba lo mismo? (pedir dos veces la contraseña)
<xubuntu182> que es live usb?
<mimecar> cuando pasas la ISO a un USB
<xubuntu182> y no la pide dos veces, la pide y la pide hasta que apague la computadora
<xubuntu182> si asi volvi a instalar la iso de xubuntu
<elchecoloparte> hola!
<elchecoloparte> hola anoter
<GridCube> !hola | elchecoloparte
<kubot> elchecoloparte: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<elchecoloparte> hola GridCube
<Artemis3> mimecar, "Due to the switch from xscreensaver to light-locker, some users might have issues with timing of locking; removing xscreensaver from the system should fix these problems" y https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1259339
<elchecoloparte> estais usando ya todos la ultima version de ubuntu?
<mimecar> Artemis3, ok
<elchecoloparte> es buen momento para probarla?
<GridCube> Artemis3, o remover lightlocker
<Artemis3> pero el tema es recurrente, es un bug molesto
<mimecar> es el problema de actualizar tan pronto
<GridCube> si, es una mierda, pero es algo que paso a ultima hora, aparentemente hay un problema con ibus que esta jodiendo todo el tema de comunicacion entre distintos programas que afectan al hardware
<confeti> holaa
<elchecoloparte> hola confeti
<elchecoloparte> pues vaya mierda GridCube
<elchecoloparte> entonces me espero
<Artemis3> si el xubuntu 14.04 no salio bien
<GridCube> no, todo lo demas está bien
<GridCube> simplemente cambia lightlocker por xscreensaver y ya
<GridCube> es dies segundos
<Artemis3> el ibus me hace falta :S
<GridCube> eso ya es culpa de mainbuntu, no de xubuntu
<Artemis3> bueno espero y ya, hasta que resuelvan, tampoco hay prisa
<lab2> holaa hay alguien
<p1ro> hola, dilo
<lab2> tienes experiencia en canaima 4.0????
<ivedci89> !13.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes - Esta versión tiene soporte hasta 9 meses, finaliza en Julio del 2014.
<p1ro> no. pero te voy a recomendar que hagas tu pregunta y no que preguntes para preguntar, por lo general la gente que pregunta para preguntar no le responden.
<p1ro> lab2, solo realiza tu pregunta y si alguien aqui tiene la solucion al problema probablemente te respondera
<p1ro> !13.10
<kubot> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) es la versión actual de Ubuntu - Descargas en http://es.releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ - Notas de lanzamiento: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes - Esta versión tiene soporte hasta 9 meses, finaliza en Julio del 2014.
<p1ro> !14.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<mimecar> lab2, las dudas de Canaima las tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe o en el canal de la distribución
<p1ro> deberian de agregarle el !preguntar al bot
<mimecar> ya hay factos para ero
<p1ro> con las instrucciones pregutar de manera adecuada
<p1ro> factos?
<mimecar> palabras clave
<p1ro> ahh ok
<p1ro> no sabia
<datosfresia> que editor de video recomiendan aca estaba acostumbrado a premiere cc7
<datosfresia> Hola
<lak__> hi, quien ha usado Buscar con Grams ? cual es la dir web?
<guampa> que es grams?
<lak__> guampa: http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/125667-imitacion-google-busqueda-drogas-asesinos
<guampa> ah
<guampa> entiendo. venis a pedir ayuda para buscar drogas y asesinos
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-25
<Lopulus> hola: Alguien  me puede decir donde puedo ver cuales son los requisitos para ubuntu 14.04
<Lopulus> )
<espagnol> buenos dias a todos.
<espagnol> tengo problemas al intentar instalar Syncdrive. Alguien lo tiene ya instalado en Trusty? Me da errores de dependecias.
<abailarri> Saludos. Cuando intento hacer apt-get update, me sale el siguiente error:
<abailarri> Leyendo lista de paquetes... ¡Error!
<abailarri> E: Error de lectura - read (5: Error de entrada/salida)
<abailarri> alguien podria decirme alguna causa?
<p1ro> abailarri, si te esta dando error de I/O eso parece error de disco duro
<p1ro> revisa en la lista de paquetes
<p1ro> algo que puedas haber agregado mal de tal manera que no lo pueda leer
<abailarri> p1ro, he mirado en software y actualizaciones y he desactivado todos los paquetes
<abailarri> al hacer apt-get update de nievo sigue apareciendo el error
<p1ro> ve al archivo de los paquetes
<abailarri> /etc/apt/sources.list?
<p1ro> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<abailarri> si ya estoy
<abailarri> y bien?
<p1ro> copia y pega el contenido en pastebin
<p1ro> !pegar
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<p1ro> !paste
<kubot> p1ro: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<p1ro> ya vuelvo
<abailarri> p1ro, http://pastebin.com/aQD36yLp
<espagnol> hola buenas, tengo problemas al instalar adobe air. Alguien me puede ayudar?
<p1ro> espagnol, cual es el problema ?
<espagnol> seguí este tutorial: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu-12-0413-0413-10-or-linux-mint-131516.html
<espagnol> y luego de hacer ./Adobe* obtengo el siguiente error
<espagnol> (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «murrine»,  (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «murrine»,  (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,  (setup:11525): Gtk-WARNING **: Imposible encontrar el motor de temas en la ruta al _modulo: «pixmap»,
<espagnol> varias veces se repite al mismo tiempo que se habre una ventana de adobe air diciendome que si se puede instalar en sistemas de 64 con las librerias y los paquetes de 32 y presione OK
<espagnol> pero no pasa nada mas
<p1ro> instalastes el de 64 en 64 asumo
<espagnol> creo que hay uno solo
<espagnol> AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<p1ro> no tengo experiencia con adobe air
<p1ro> buscastes el error en google ?
<p1ro> espagnol, en el link que me pasastes esta este link: agregan los repositorios para actualizar el flash,etc
<p1ro> despues instala el adobe air
<p1ro> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-adobe-flash-reader-air-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<p1ro> abailarri, no puedo entrar a pastebin
<abailarri> http://pastebin.com/aQD36yLp
<p1ro> abailarri,  me da timeout
<p1ro> no se por que no puedo entra
<p1ro> no se si es el isp
<espagnol> muchas gracias p1ro
<abailarri> será
<espagnol> te cuento como me va
<abailarri> yo puedo entrar perfectamente
<p1ro> abailarri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<p1ro> usa ese que a ese si puedo entrar
<p1ro> espagnol, suerte :D
<abailarri> p1ro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327888/
<p1ro> espagnol, en el otro link hay un repositorio para la version 12, te recomiendo que busques el adecuado a tu version y despues hagas el install
<p1ro> abailarri, la verdad no encuentro nada erroneo en eso
<abailarri> entonces?
<p1ro> dejame pensar
<p1ro> abailarri, trata esto: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<p1ro> despues sudo apt-get update
<abailarri> p1ro, dpkg: error: leyendo el fichero info del paquete '/var/lib/dpkg/status': Error de entrada/salida
<p1ro> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf & sudo LC_ALL=C apt-get update
<p1ro> trata con eso
<abailarri> ya lo he probado
<abailarri> y nada
<p1ro> abailarri, tienes synaptic instalado ?
<p1ro> abailarri, dime que archivos tienes en: /var/lib/dpkg/
<p1ro> tambein en: /var/backups/
<abailarri> p1ro, esto es lo q hay en /var/lib/dpkg
<abailarri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327988/
<p1ro> reemplaza el status por el status-old
<p1ro> despues tratas de hacer nuevamente: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<abailarri> abailarri@abailarri:/var/lib/dpkg$ sudo dpkg --configure -adpkg: error: fallo al abrir el fichero de información del paquete `/var/lib/dpkg/status' para leer: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<p1ro> reemplazastes el archivo ?
<espagnol> p1ro, no se pudo con el ultimo link. Encontré este otro link para 12.04 64bits, mas completo: http://planetubuntu.es/post/instalando-adobe-air-en-ubuntu-12-04-64-bits
<p1ro> y ya funciona ?
<espagnol> no
<p1ro> haha
<p1ro> mismo error ?
<abailarri> si, reemplazé status por status-old
<espagnol> mira, me dice que primero hay que instalar algunas dependencias
<espagnol> con este comando: sudo apt-get install libhal-storage1 libgnome-keyring0 lib32nss-mdns
<espagnol> pero ya el primer paquete me arroja problemas
<espagnol> me dice que no se ha podido localizar libhal-storage1
<p1ro> abailarri, ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/
<abailarri> p1ro, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328035/
<p1ro> espagnol, que version de ubuntu tienes ?
<espagnol> tengo xubuntu 14.04
<espagnol> encontré este otro link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749289&page=2
<espagnol> es muy similar, y me da el mismo problema
<p1ro> abailarri, sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old/ /var/lib/lib/dpkg/status
<espagnol> creo que todo el problema esta al final en ese paquete libhal-storage1
<p1ro> abailarri, no reemplazastes el status
<p1ro> ya ba que me va a explotar el chrome con esos tabs
<p1ro> espagnol, no veo el paquete para la version 14
<espagnol> eso quiere decir que es posible que no lo pueda instalar?
<espagnol> nunca!?!?!
<p1ro> no ya ba
<p1ro> debe de haber un paquete que lo suplante
<p1ro> en la version 13.10 lo eliminaron del repositorio
<p1ro> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/saucy/universe/base/libhal-storage1
<espagnol> http://forum.dofus.com/fr/1047-discussions-techniques/1943712-tuto-adobe-air-ubuntu-14-04-64-bits
<espagnol> encontre otros comandos, que opinas de esto?
<p1ro> espagnol, dejame revisarlos
<p1ro> echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" >ia32-libs-raring.list <-- con eso deberias de poder instalar ia32
<p1ro> puedes probarlo
<p1ro> si no funciona recuerda eliminarlo del repositorio para evitar futuros problemas
<espagnol> ok, te aviso.
<espagnol> muchas gracias
<p1ro> recuerda eliminar lo que no te este funcionando al repositorio, por que estas agregando 32bits y eso te puede causar futuros problemas.
<espagnol> ahi se estan instalando las librerias
<espagnol> para que tengo que hacer esto: sudo rm ia32-libs-raring.list?
<p1ro> si te funcona con esas entonces las dejas
<espagnol> p1ro! se está instalando!!
<p1ro> espagnol, :D bien
<espagnol> que tengo que hacer ahora?
<p1ro> abailarri, que paso contigo ?
<espagnol> modificar nuevamente eso que cambie?
<espagnol> eliminar algo?
<p1ro> espagnol, si se esta instalado el AIR entonces dejalo asi, con ia32
<espagnol> el tutorial que estoy siguiendo decia: elimine las ia32-libs-raring.list: cd / etc / apt / sources.list.d sudo rm ia32-libs-raring.list
<espagnol> ok
<espagnol> muchas gracias p1ro
<espagnol> te pasaste!
<p1ro> bueno si alli dice que lo elimines creo que lo puedes eliminar, debido a que no deberia de quitar las librerias
<p1ro> de nada, solo hago lo que peudo :D
<p1ro> puedo*
<p1ro> bueno me fui a dormir :D buenas noches
<espagnol> p1ro!! Prezi 4.6 funcionando en Linux 64 bits!!
<espagnol> p1ro, te hago una consulta?
<espagnol> esto es de novatos, pero es que no llevo 1 mes con linux
<espagnol> que extension tienen los iconos (del escritorio por ejemplo)
<Harpagornis> Jo Jo Jo!
<Harpagornis> Sabéis de alguna buena herramienta de OCR?
<christiant> holaa
<christiant> a todoss
<vicente_> buenas tardes
<Harpagornis> vicente_, por que no saludas a los de la otra parte de charco ? ehh ehh
<vicente_> y buenos dias
<vicente_> xD
<Harpagornis> aaah
<vicente_> vuelvo a empezar
<vicente_> hola
<Harpagornis> a mi con buenas tardes me llegaba
<vicente_> ahora si
<vicente_> tengo una preguna
<Harpagornis> wow, vicente_ tiene una pregunta
<Harpagornis> donde la has conseguido?
<vicente_> alguien sabe por que cuando me pongo a ver un video en stream o en youtube se empieza a sobrecalentar mi cpu ?
<vicente_> o el ordenador entero
<vicente_> y luego se apaga claro
<vicente_> despues de media hora de video o asi
<vicente_> a alguien le pasa eso?
<x-mint> dale un polo al ordenata
<x-mint> se te recalienta
<Harpagornis> vicente_, que tipo de vídeos ves?
<x-mint> xD
<x-mint> cuando se te calienta el ordenador... puedes intentar meter algun ventilador
<vicente_> sin indirectas, viendo videos de atresplayer o de stream de streamcloud o played.to etc
<x-mint> o limpiar los que tienes
<Harpagornis> vicente_, lo primero que me viene a la cabeza, es que se caliente demasiado por que el cooler no esté trabajando bien, a causa de polvo
<vicente_> si pero lo que no es normal es que la cpu se ponga al 100 % cuado veo algun video por internet
<x-mint> vicente_: eso le pasa a casi todo el mundo
<vicente_> lo limpie la semana pasada y esta totalmente limpio
<vicente_> solo me pasa despues de actualizar a la version 14.04 lts
<Harpagornis> entonces haz un top
<vicente_> Harpagornis, que es un top?
<dkbas> actualizaste o instalaste desde cero?
<Harpagornis> y fíjate que es lo que te causa que el sistema se te cargue tanto
<vicente_> desde 0
<Harpagornis> vicente_, sentado o de pie?
<x-mint> el rollo es el flash
<x-mint> intenta en vez de ver online descargar los videos
<Harpagornis> x-mint, esa no es una solución,xd
<vicente_> hay alguna alternativa que no sea flash player
<vicente_> tengo el flashplugin-installer
<Harpagornis> actualiza todo lo que puedas, fíjate si tienes lo drivers de video, hazte un top mientras le das a la manivela
<waflessnet> hola.
<waflessnet> como obtento el bus id , del HDMI ?
<Harpagornis> el top un comando del terminal, que te  muestras los procesos que están en curso
<Harpagornis> waflessnet, quizás mañana lo sepa, pero hoy no
<vicente_> okay voy a probar gracias
<waflessnet> htop
<Harpagornis> que herramienta de OCR utilizais?
<waflessnet> es más bonito :p
<waflessnet> Harpagornis, pero encerio conoces algo sobre el tema ?
<x-mint> vicente_: intenta descargar los drivers mas recientes de tu tarjeta de video
<Harpagornis> waflessnet, no no
<x-mint> seguro que te mejorara el rendimiente del video y consumira menos recuersos
<vicente_> si , lo hare ya que tengo los drivers que vienen con ubuntu
<vicente_> x-mint,  voy a probar
<x-mint> ok
 * x-mint  t luego!!
<LarClasOnLine> Me imagino que el unico on sos vos :D
<dkbas> jajaja para nada
<LarClasOnLine> Buenas comunidad
<Harpagornis> .
<dkbas> ?
<dkbas> jaja
<dkbas> Harpagornis_?
<ignacio|here> Hola?
<ignacio|here> Me gustaría saber como pasar a una versión devel de ubuntu :P
<dkbas> a un a version que?
<ignacio|here> A una versión de desarrollo (utopic)
<mimecar> activa los repositorios en el centro de software
<mimecar> si lo haces no podrás quitarlo y tendrás un sistema inestable
<ignacio|here> a ver..
<ignacio|here> veamos..
<dkbas> eso pense, con que fin lo harias ignacio|here_
<ignacio|here> dkbas,  casi siempre tengo el devel
<dkbas> insisto, con que fin?
<ignacio|here> Testear, reportar errores
<dkbas> bien, si te dedicas a eso..
<ignacio|here> desde el mismo centro de software puedo cambiar?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> recuerda que no tendrás soporte en el canal
<ignacio|here> Jaja, me paso cuando tenia el 14.04 devel (...) :P
<mimecar> tu mismo
<ignacio|here> Editar -> Los origenes del software?
<mimecar> sí
<ignacio|here> "Actualizando Cache"
<ignacio|here> mimecar, no ocurre nada.. :_
<mimecar> has activado los repositorios de desarrollo?
<ignacio|here> Eso debo hacer, pero nunca se como
<mimecar> revisa el centro de software
<ignacio|here> mimecar, tenesidea de como vaciar las listas de cache?
<mimecar> activa los repositorios y actualiza
<ignacio|here> rompí algo
<ignacio|here> aptsources.distro.NoDistroTemplateException: Error: could not find a distribution template for Ubuntu/utopic
<dkbas> en origenes de software, tenes activado para cualquier version o solo lts?
<ignacio|here> No se que acabo de hacer que software-properties-gtk no abre :P
<mimecar> ya tienes trabajo para hacer...
<dkbas> jaja
<ignacio|here> Jaja :P
<ignacio|here> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<ignacio|here> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.10
<ignacio|here> DISTRIB_CODENAME=utopic
<ignacio|here> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Utopic Unicorn (development branch)"
<mimecar> !paste IdleOne
<kubot> IdleOne: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> perdon
<mimecar> !paste ignacio|here
<kubot> ignacio|here: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<ignacio|here> ops, sorry
<ignacio|here> Había roto algo en lsb_release
<mimecar> si has pasado a la 14.10, cualquier cosa
<ignacio|here> y como paso a 14.10 desde el cosito ese :P
<mimecar> ahora has cambiado los repositorios
<mimecar> si actualizas no podrás deshacer el paso
<ignacio|here> Pero al hacer update, sigo con los paquetes de trusty
<ignacio|here> no entiendo
<mimecar> update sólo actualiza el listado de repositorios
<kryten> ignacio|here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades#Upgrading_to_development_releases
<ignacio|here> kryten, gracias,
<ignacio|here> a ver, reiniciare!
<ignacio|here> ahí vengo
<ignacio|here> Listo
<ignacio|here> lsb_release -a ahora dice Trusty..
<ignacio|here> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7330602/
<successus2> buenas o/
<successus2> alguno tiene problemas con el dvb-t en ubuntu 14.04?
<successus2> yo tengo 2, y ninguno de los dos me va
<successus2> uno me dice que no esta conectado y lo esta y lo detecta perfecto y el otro se cuelga al buscar canales
<vicente_> hola a todos
<vicente_> Harpagornis, ya he instalado los drivers y los he probado con un video durante un buen rato y funiona bien , eso esta solucionado, ahora el otro problema
<vicente_> tengo una lg de 50" pero ubuntu me la detecta como una goldstar de 72" y cuando la conecto al hdmi la imagen se sale de la pantalla
<vicente_> alguien me podria ayudar?
<krytarik> ignacio|away: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask" --reinstall install base-files
<successus> :/
<successus> ammmm xd
<successus> puñetero el tdt >_>
<successus> tener 2 dvb-t y no me va ninguno de los dos xD
<successus> y me iban en la 13.10
<Guest21072> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar un cibercafe
<mimecar__> Guest21072, tu pregunta es demasiado amplioa
<mimecar__> amplia
<cousteau> paso 1: instala ubuntu en todos los pcs
<Guest21072> quiero instalar Lubuntu a todas las makinas y necesito configurar red y el ciber control
<cousteau> paso 2: quita todos los usuarios de la lista de login y deja sólo el invitado (¿sigue existiendo el usuario invigtado?)
<Guest21072> espera, kiero hacer la prueba primero en 2 PC ante de borrar el XP de todas las makinas
<cousteau> puedes instalarlo junto a XP
<cousteau> incluso dejar XP por si acaso, y ocultarlo en el GRUB con contraseña o algo
<Guest21072> ok, voy a instalarlo en otra makina ya lo tengo instalado aki
<Guest21072> para hacer la pruebas en 2 makinas
<christiant> holaa
<dosfin_> Buenos días a todos
<christiant> de dden eres dosfin??
<dosfin_> Estoy buscando un recurso, para trabajar full time en Buenos Aires Argentina
<dosfin_> Administrador de redes y/o servidores
<dosfin_> que pueda manejar servidores Apache - MySQL - PHP
<dosfin_> iptables, squid, etc
<dosfin_> todas herramientas open source
<ignacio|here> Hola a todos
<ignacio|here> Tras instalar noseque en la terminal estoy obteniendo un error
<ignacio|here> "cp: no se puede efectuar `stat' sobre «/lib/modprobe.d/*»: No existe el archivo o el directorio"
<ignacio|here> Eso ocurre cuando dpkg hace update-initramfs
<mimecar> "noseque" es después de actualizar a la 14.10?
<ignacio|here> Ya veo, no tengo soporte, re instalare 14.04 ..
<ignacio|here> aunque ,porqué no hay nada en /lib/modprobe
<mimecar> ignacio|here, ya has aplicado las actualizaciones de la versión beta?
<ignacio|here> mimecar, segui los pasos y seguro si, pero no creo..
<ignacio|here> Segun "Detalles"
<ignacio|here> Tengo ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mimecar> si has seguido los pasos del enlace que pusieron has actualizado
<ignacio|here> mimecar, pero eso me dijo que no habian versiones para actualizar
<ignacio|here> mimecar, eso paso trás
<ignacio|here> "<krytarik> 12:33:55> ignacio|away: sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confask" --reinstall install base-files"
<ignacio|here> ejecutar lo que krytarik dijo :P
<krytarik> ignacio|here: Yep.
<christiant> TWIITER>CristianJTB
<ignacio|here> krytarik, que hago :(
<ignacio|here> mira..
<ignacio|here> krytarik, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333001/
<mimecar> has "actualizado" los paquetes base del sistema
<mimecar> tendrías que haber usado una máquina virtual
<mimecar> nunca furces la instalación de paquetes
<ignacio|here> ops.
<ignacio|here> Hora de reinstalar? No? :P
<mimecar> o de intentar arreglar lo que tu mismo has roto
<mimecar> por querer usar una versión de desarrollo
<ignacio|here> no creo que haya una forma
<ignacio|here> No se que hacer
<Xavier89> Hola amigos, Ubuntu Server 12.04.4 LTS como hago para actualizar a la nueva version?
<mimecar> si lo tienes puesto en un servidor, ¿necesitas realmente actualizar?
<Xavier89> nose en realidad como vi que hoy salio una nueva version
<mimecar> si no necesitas algo que viene sólo en la 14.04, no actualices
<Xavier89> de acuerdo, gracias :)
<christiant> tarda mucho en actualisarse noo??
<christiant> tarda mucho en actualisarse noo??
<ignacio|here> christiant, ?
<nigrobyte> buenas
<ignacio|here> nigrobyte, hola
<nigrobyte> ignacio|here: 0/
<nigrobyte> como va eso
<ignacio|here> bien :)
<christiant> holaa
<nigrobyte> christiant: hola
<christiant> q tal?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-26
<nigrobyte> bien bien
<ignacio|here> hora de reinstalar Ubuntu.
<ignacio|here> :(
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Estoy intentando instlalar la fuente Century Gotic por motivos laborales y tras seguir varios consejos en Google no soy capaz de dejarla instalada. ¿Algúna recomendación, por favor?
<juan_> Utilizo Ubuntu 12.04
<successus> nada no hay manera que funcione el tdt en 14.04
<successus> >_<
<Gibarian> Wenas
<xubuntu268> hola, tengo xubuntu 14.04 y cuando veo un video online en chromium no puedo ponerlo en pantalla completa
<GridCube> en firefox si podes?
<xubuntu268> no lo se, lo desintale porque no me gusta
<xubuntu268> pero no tenia este problema cuando tenia el xubuntu 13.010
<xubuntu268> digo 13.10
<xubuntu268> neta que esta nueva actualizacion solo me trajo problemas
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> por eso no es bueno actualizar receintemente, tienes que dejar que pasen unos 8 meses a que ya sea algo usable
<Souchiro> xD
<xubuntu268> bueno regresare al 13.10, chulada de sistema operativo <3
<mimecar> "regresar" es lo mismo que formatear
<mimecar> prueba si se ven en Firefox
<xubuntu268> de instalar firefox y usarlo, o instalar de nuevo el 13.10, mejor instalo el 13.10, ademas del problema de video tambien tengo problemas con el escritorio y con la barra de tareas
<mimecar> prefieres reinstalar un sistema operativo antes que hacer una prueba con firefox?
<xubuntu268> si, haci se solucionaran todos mis problemas de inestabilidad que tengo ahorita y todos los que me esperan confome los vaya descubriendo XD
<mimecar> si te sale un problema en la 13.10, ¿qué harás?
<xubuntu268> no tenia ningun problema en el 13.10, me tenia super contento ese sistema operativo
<mimecar> esa versión tiene soporte hasta Julio de este año
<xubuntu268> y sin soporte no puedo prender la computadora o algo asi?
<mimecar> no tendrás actualizaciones ni repositorios para instalar cosas
<xubuntu268> hahahahahhahaha entonces no me afecta mucho
<mimecar> si no instalas programas nunca, no te afecta
<xubuntu268> chance y para el tiempo que necesite actualizar ya este mas estable la actualizacion, porque la verdad es un asco
<mimecar> tiene algo más de una semana
<mimecar> por qué no la has probado antes de actualizar?
<xubuntu268> no me si no instalo programas, la compu la uso solo para investigaciones y videos
<mimecar> tu mismo
<joseluis64> hola tengo un problema con Amarok, las lista que exporto no las leen otros reproductores
<mimecar> joseluis64, son listas .m3u?
<joseluis64> mimicar si
<joseluis64> mimecar
<mimecar> la lista se abre bien en el PC?
<joseluis64> solo en Amarok
<mimecar> edita el archivo con un editor de texto y comprueba la información de los archivos
<joseluis64> tienen %20 en lugar de espacios en blanco
<mimecar> eso es normal
<mimecar> las rutas tienen que ser relativas a los archivos
<joseluis64> no lo creo, en qmmp las listas m3u me las guarda con los nombres sin esos caracteres extraños
<joseluis64> y la abro sin problemas en rhythmbox, clementine
<joseluis64> pero la de amarok, no
<mimecar> el carácter espacio se puede codificar de dos formas
<mimecar> si con los otros programas te funciona, úsalos
<joseluis64> el problema es que las listas que exporto desde amarok y luego la cargo en cliementine o en qmmp, no son abiertas correctamente
<joseluis64> bueno, rhythmbox si las puede abrir...
<mimecar> quita los %20 y comprueba si los otros reproductores leen los archivos
<successus> clementine te puedes poner la version mas moderna con el ppa
<successus> a ver si asi las cogiera
<joseluis64> la version más "moderna" es la 1.2, no?
<joseluis64> esa ya la tengo instalada
<joseluis64> ya descargue la ultima versión, la 1.2.3 y es igual no carga correctamente la lista, toma literalmente los %20
<b4rt> HOSTING FREE  LOOK:  http://api.hostinger.es/redir/3587350/ :D
<b4rt> HOSTING FREE  LOOK:  http://api.hostinger.es/redir/3587350/ :D
<mimecar> b4rt, este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<mimecar> si haces SPAM tendrás que salir
<joseluis64> bueno, por ahora ya lo solucione la lista de amarok la importe en Rhythmbox y luego desde rhythmbox la exporte como pls
<joseluis64> y clementine la cargo correctamente
<joseluis64> nada mas el problema es qmmp que no carga nada...
<joseluis64> me equivoque, me cargo sólo 32 canciones de 383
<joseluis64> me equivoque nuevamente, Rthymbox solo cargo 32 canciones de 383 que contiene la lista que exporte de Amarok
<mimecar> por qué no creas la lista con los programas que funcionan?
<joseluis64> y son canciones cuyo nombre de archivo no contienen espacio
<joseluis64> por que no quiero clasificar las 383 canciones que mas me agradan de las 10,000 que tengo
<joseluis64> otra vez..
<mimecar> ... si has etiquetado los archivos no tienes que hacerlo de nuevo
<joseluis64> no entiendo...
<mimecar> no has clasificado los archivos de música con la estiquetas ID3?
<joseluis64> no.. solamente he puesto esas canciones en la lista de reproduccion en Amarok y esa lista la exporte en un archivo
<ignacio|here> Finalmente volvi a ubuntu 14.04, reinstalé :P
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-27
<rafael> hola una ayuda rapida
<Guest71910> ??
<Guest71910> ayuda
<Guest71910>  cual es la orden para activar el sonido
<Guest71910> la de mute es
<Guest71910> amixer sset Master mute
<Guest71910>  pero la de activar el sonido cual es
<guampa> lo mismo pero con unmute?
<Guest71910> esto para hacer las combinaciones de teclado
<Guest71910> si pero no funciona
<guampa> cuando corres unmute queda muteado o con volumen igual a 0 ?
<Guest71910> no
<guampa> como queda?
<Guest71910> de doy mi combinacion por ejemplo contr+1
<Guest71910> y nada
<guampa> no, pregunto los comandos, no estas probando los comandos primero?
<Guest71910> pero mute si funciona contr+2
<guampa> primero proba si funciona manualmente
<guampa> escribiendo los comandos mute y unmute
<Guest71910> asi si con el maus dices
<guampa> pues si escribes con el maus dale, yo escribo con teclado normalmente
<guampa> pero cada uno maneja la compu a su gusto
<Guest71910> si pero unmute como orden
<Guest71910> no pasa nada
<Guest71910> amixer sset Master unmute
<guampa> prueba con set en vez de sset
<Guest71910> no nada
<guampa> raro, aca anda
<Guest71910> para mayor informacion uso xubuntu 14
<guampa> puedo verlo con alsamixer que cambia
<Guest71910> no entiendo
<guampa> alsamixer es un mixer ncurses
<guampa> lo podes controlar con las flechas
<guampa> y salis con esc, cuando un canal esta muteado en vez del nivel de volumen aparece [MM]
<Guest71910> tu teclado
<Guest71910> tiene la tecla mute
<Guest71910> mira que orden usa
<guampa> deve usar XF86Mute seguramente
<Guest71910> esta pagina
<Guest71910> es de donde me estoy guiando
<Guest71910> http://blog.desdelinux.net/subir-y-bajar-el-volumen-con-el-teclado-en-xfce-con-amixer/
<guampa> Guest71910: en la config de teclado de xfce, en la ultima pestaña
<guampa> no te aparece tu modelo de teclado ahi?
<guampa> de ahi me esta tomando las teclas muldimedia
<Guest71910> no es un genuis  k639
<Guest71910> el mio no trae
<Guest71910> ya la orden de subir vajar y mute funcionan
<Guest71910> pero la de el sonido normal no eso es lo raro
<guampa> no se, proba de correr algo con alsamixer para fijar un volumen, pero en realidad te conviene usar directamente xmodmap
<Guest71910> ok
<guampa> asi podes asignar a las funciones de X directamente
<guampa> proba algo como esto
<guampa> http://cweiske.de/howto/xmodmap/allinone.html
<Xago> hola chicos, cómo están?
<Xago> me podrían ayudar indicando porqué un correo fue rechazado?
<ignacio|here> Xago, correo rechazado?
<chulis> alguien por aqui usa el aircrack-ng?
<chulis> alguien por aqui usa el aircrack-ng?
<mimecar> chulis, de ese programa no hay soporte
<abailarri> Saludos. He lanzado el comando apt-get update y me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/0Earbf94
<abailarri> y no me deja actualizar
<abailarri> no entiendo que puede ser
<mimecar> abailarri, pon en pastebin la salida de sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> parece que tienes el sistema roto
<abailarri> mimecar, http://pastebin.com/0XPQVJJD
<mimecar> ¿qué repositorios PPA estas usando?
<abailarri> mimecar, http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-04-27-13-21-52-944107.png
<abailarri> son todos los que tengo activados
<mimecar> son unos cuantos
<mimecar> desactiva todos los ppa, recarga los repositorios
<mimecar> y pon la salida de sudo apt-get upgrade
<abailarri> mimecar, todos todos?
<mimecar> todos los PPA
<abailarri> los independientes los dejo?
<mimecar> todo lo que tenga ppa en el nombre desactivalo
<manel2020> hola buenas
<manel2020> se me presento una duda acerca de como hacer algunas cosas con el usuario invitado
<abailarri> al ejecutar upgrade me dice: E: Dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f.
<mimecar> pon lo que salga en pastebin
<manel2020> como cambiarle el nombre por otro (para presentaciones que ponga otro nombre)
<manel2020> y que al cerrar la session la carpetas de documentos, videos etc (las de uso no las de config , permanezcan)
<abailarri> mimecar, sale exactamente esto
<abailarri> sale el erro este y no lanza el comando completo
<mimecar> si tienes dependencias incumplidas de libc6 el problema es grande
<mimecar> ¿qué has hecho antes de que apareciera el problema?
<abailarri> mimecar, perdona
<abailarri> http://pastebin.com/7B0AP5rf
<abailarri> eso es lo q sale al hacer upgrade
<mimecar> haz un resumen de lo que has hecho antes del problema
<mimecar> no hagas apt-get -f o te quedarás sin sistema
<abailarri> mimecar, que yo sepa nada
<abailarri> hace algunos dias que apareció el problema
<abailarri> pero no sabria decir un momento concreto
<mimecar> no has añadido repositorios y después actualizado el sistema?
<abailarri> los ultimos dias añadí unos si
<abailarri> hará unas 3 semanas vamos
<mimecar> qué repositorios?
<mimecar> hay errores con libc6 y coreutils
<mimecar> esos paquetes son críticos en el sistema
<abailarri> en la imagen
<abailarri> los que pone node-js
<mimecar> da la sensación que has puesto paquetes de otras distribuciones / versiones de Ubuntu y que se ha quedado a mitad la actualización
<mimecar> los PPA de la imagen tienen un nombre genérico
<abailarri> hay unos que pone  chris-lea/node.js
<abailarri> esos son los ultimos que añadí
<abailarri> no existe forma de reconstruir los paquetes?
<mimecar> pon la salida de sudo apt-get install libc6
<mimecar> tal como está el sistema te aconsejaría que hicieras un backup de los datos y reinstalaras
<abailarri> http://pastebin.com/3E65CKyE
<abailarri> si no?
<abailarri> eso he pensado como ultimo recurso
<mimecar> también puedes probar a limpiar el caché de apt, recargarlo e intentar actualizar
<Gibarian> Si quisiera reemplazar mi partición de Windows en un sistema dual boot (Windows XP/Ubuntu) con otra distro basada en Ubuntu, ¿Como haría?
<mimecar> Gibarian, 1º clona el disco duro para tener un backup, 2º instala la otra distribución
<Gibarian> Ya el respaldo de los archivos lo tengo
<mimecar> Gibarian, has hecho un clon?
<Gibarian> no, solo el backup de los archivos
<mimecar> si hay problemas te puedes quedar sin el otro sistema operativo
<Gibarian> Lo que tengo entendido, como esta distro utiliza el mismo instalador que Ubuntu, es que puedo seleccionar la tercera opcion para sobreescribir directamente la partición de Windows
<mimecar> haz el particionado manual y no compartas particiones
<Gibarian> ok
<Gibarian> Ni tabla de particiones sería esta
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344509/
<mimecar> Gibarian, en principio tendrías que quitar la partición de Windows sólo
<Gibarian> sda2 no?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> sda1 puede ser la partición de arranque de uegi
<mimecar> uefi
<Gibarian> ok
<Gibarian> Gracias mimecar
<Gibarian> Seleccionare la sda2 para que lo instale allí...
<mimecar> elimina la partición y crea mínimo 3 particiones
<Gibarian> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> (ubuntu 14) despues de instalar lubuntu-desktop kubu... gnome..  y en la instalación se me ha preguntado por el display manager he elegido el gdm... Ahora no se ha iniciado el lanzador y panel de  unity...
<ivedci89-desktop> he iniciado unity desde una terminal que abrí con Ctrl + Alt + T .... y no aparece el area de notificacion.
<ivedci89-desktop> asi que tambien inicie gnome-panel...
<mimecar> Dia_Cero, si usan la cuenta de invitado no te pueden instalar nada
<Dia_Cero> necesito ayuda, kiero instalar Lubuntu en un locutorio y poderlo configurar todas las terminales
<Dia_Cero> quiero hacer la prueba tengo una torre y un portatil con Zorin os
<Dia_Cero> acabo de iniciar sesion con mi portatil como Invitado
<Dia_Cero> no se como configurar mi red local
<Dia_Cero> mimecar puedes ayudarme
<mimecar> primero tendrás que usar el usuario invitado
<mimecar> y después un programa que permita cerrar de forma remota las sesiones
<ivedci89-desktop> hola a todos.. estoy probando xmir
<mimecar> mucha suerte...
<ivedci89-desktop> y aunque suele hacer unas rayas de vez en cuando... funciona estable... pense que iba a tener problemas serios
<Dia_Cero> vale, ya eh iniciado sesion como invitado en mi portatil
<ivedci89-desktop> sorprenndido
<Dia_Cero> mimecar aun no estan configuradas en red
<ivedci89-desktop> alguin sabe porque en ubuntu 14 no funciona el clic derecho sobre el fondo de escritorio y cómo solucionarlo?
<mimecar> si los tienes conectados al mismo switch / red wifi ya están conectados
<Dia_Cero> mimecar siii, estan connectada en el mismo router
<Dia_Cero> la torre con cable y mi portatil con la WI-Fi
<ivedci89-desktop> Dia_Cero: he llegado tarde y no comprendo tu problema...
<mrkcc> una pregunta alguien sabe el tipo de fuente que usar las letras en amarok
<ivedci89-desktop> mrkcc: yo no entendí tu pregunta
<Dia_Cero> ivedci89-desktop> kiero instalar Lubuntu y configurarlo para locutorio
<ivedci89-desktop> ¿locutorio?
<Dia_Cero> si
<Dia_Cero> pero primero kiero hacer la prueba en casa
<ivedci89-desktop> o sea... una centrar y los respectivos lubuntus que son manejados administrados por central
<Dia_Cero> tengo una torre con Lubuntu y mi portatil con Zorin
<mrkcc> hola ivedci89-desktop, es que uso amarok y letras de la canciones entre para cambiar el tamaño de las letras
<mrkcc> y cambien la fuente y ahora esta muy pequeños las letras
<Dia_Cero> sii
<mrkcc> solo queria conocer el nombre la fuente o letra.
<ivedci89-desktop> mrkcc:  lamento decirte que ni idea... pero revisa los archivos de configuracion de amarok busca la palabrita font y mira a su alrededor en la misma linea a ver que hay yo haría eso jeje
<ivedci89-desktop> Dia_Cero: y cual quieres usar de central
<Dia_Cero> ahora mismo usare Lubuntu
<Dia_Cero> pork estoy conectado en el
<Dia_Cero> y acabe de encender mi portatil y inicie sesion como invitado
<ivedci89-desktop> algunos routers diferencian por default las redes ( Dia_Cero ) o sea separan wifi y ethernet
<ivedci89-desktop> lo puedes configurar desde el mismo router
<Dia_Cero> si, mi torre esta en ethernet y mi portatil por wifi
<ivedci89-desktop> la verdad desconozco qué programa usas y/o usar para el ciber control... pero revisa que el roputer no te haga esa separacion de redes.
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+locutorio
<mimecar> primer enlace
<ivedci89-desktop> en una ocacion
<ivedci89-desktop> en casa de mis padres
<ivedci89-desktop> queria compartir ( gracias mimecar ) entre una ethrenet y wifi y no podía... renegue un poco bastante y descubri que el mal provenia de una "capa de seguridad" del router
<Dia_Cero> <ivedci89-desktop> mi idea es configurar todo desde 0 no importa k control de tiempo usar
<ivedci89-desktop> control de tiempo? a que te refieres Dia_Cero...??????
<Dia_Cero> el programa para asignar tiempo a los terminales
<mimecar> Dia_Cero, has visto el enlace que he puesto?
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  tal enlase habla de ubuntu 10.04 ... eso me suena a dinosaurios ya...
<mimecar> de una distribución para locutorios
<Dia_Cero> me sale loculinux, ya lo eh probado y tengo problema para configurarlo
<mimecar> puedes empezar por ahí para saber los programas que usan
<mimecar> e instalarlos después
<Dia_Cero> pero mi interesa instalar Lubuntu por los ekipos k son de muy bajos recursos
<mimecar> también tienes mcyber basada en Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> la base es la misma, da igual que uses LXDE
<Dia_Cero> mimecar si instalo el loculinux podras ayudarme a configurarlo para server y cliente?
<mimecar> si lo instalas puedes ver las aplicaciones
<mimecar> puedo resolver algunas dudas pero no todo el proceso
<Dia_Cero> vale
<ivedci89-desktop> Dia_Cero: mciber parece bien...
<ivedci89-desktop> despues configuras los PC para que gastn menos recursos
<ivedci89-desktop> por ejemplo ubuntu 2d y swappiness=10 ... quitas el inicio de bluetoo y cosas que no se usaran en un ciber.
<mimecar> cuidado con modificar el parámetro swapiness
<Dia_Cero> mcyber es un OS
<Dia_Cero> o programa de control de puesto?
<mimecar> una distribución derivada de Ubuntu
<Dia_Cero> voy a descargarlo y probare
<ivedci89-desktop> y a todo esto... cuál es el programa principal que se encarga del control de los puestos!? cliente y servidor?
 * xoan buenas
<manel2020> hola buenas
<Martita> hola, una pregunta, que solas aplicaciones de tablero????
<Martita> en el menu de ubuntu
<Martita> alguien sabe para que son las aplicaciones de tablero????
<Martita> perdon, complementos de tablero
<Neyzan> alguien sabe si es normal que la funcion rand() de c++ devuelva siempre los mismos numeros en el mismo orden cada vez que se ejecuta el programa? :-/
<Xiguanda> hola
<Martita> una pregunta, que son los complementos de tablero????
<mimecar> ¿dónde has visto es término?
<Martita> en el menu
<Martita> ubuntu 13.10
<toids> hola
<Martita> mimecar, que son los complementos de tablero????, que aparecen en el menú de aplicaciones en ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> en unity?
<toids> alguien a pasado ya por el problema con lxde y ver que no le falta algun programita para el wireless
<Martita> mimecar, si
<toids> que le falta
<toids> acabo de instalar lubuntu
<mimecar> será plugin para el panel de Unity
<toids> alguien sabe como se instala el flash para youtube una vez recien instalado lubuntu o ubuntu? gracias
<mimecar> toids, abre con firefox youtube
<toids> ok
<toids> listo
<toids> sucede que algunos videos me deja ver pero e visto que otros me solicita los drivers, esta bien?
<mimecar> depende de si el vídeo es HTML5 o Flash
<toids> en el caso de html5 debo instalar algo?
<mimecar> no
<toids> osea que no hay  problema
<toids> otra cosita, saben a que se refiere en este video que driver debo instalar para activar el wireless en lubuntu? http://www.google.com.ar/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDcQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DqgzNWonHPss&ei=GW9dU_mJJPW0sASmjYHQDg&usg=AFQjCNHuKfHaQ5J-Y7jev58I8SfLATJhiw
<toids> perdon
<toids> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgzNWonHPss
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de lubuntu estas usando?
<toids> la ultima 14
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<toids> me podrias recomendar el comando a ejecutar? creo que lo hize de manera grafica
<mimecar> en una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<toids> ok
<toids> listo
<mimecar> en el vídeo te dice el programa que tienes que instalar
<tois> hola
<tois> alguien sabe como que se teclea para guardar y salir cambios en el nano?
<lucas_> hola, que tengo que instalar para poder ver videos de flash en lubuntu 14?
<lucas_> HOLA
<krytarik> !flash | lucas_
<kubot> lucas_: Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<lucas_> alguien puede decirme como puedo instalar la consola donde se pueda copiar y pegar en ella? uso lubuntu y no me deja hacerlo
<lucas_> ok krytarik
<lucas_> como se llama la consola de gnome?
<krytarik> lucas_: "gnome-terminal" :)
<lucas_> krytarik,  ok, sabes si en ella permite copiar y pegar texto?
<lucas_> gracias
<Noobsteer> hola
<Noobsteer> Tengo un pequeño problema con gnome
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-20
<HellBoy_cl69> Hola a todos!
<HellBoy_cl69> Alguien que me recomiende un tutorial para programacion en ubuntu?
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe como hacer para que al ejecutar un script en ubuntu desde el menu, no se cierre la ventana cuando termina y pueda ver que paso?
<Guest18397> hola
<Guest18397> necesito ayuda
<Guest18397> soy novatisimo
<Guest18397> y no entiendo nada
<ubuntu-studio> hola
<ubuntu-studio> con todoss
<ubuntu-studio> es el canal  de  ubuntu en español
<ubuntu-studio> alguien por favor que hable   en  español
<ubuntu-studio> HOLA CON TODOSS
<ubuntu-studio> HAY  ALGUIEN  CON     VIDAAAAAA
<ubuntu-studio> RESPONDAN POR FAVORR
<MrTulias> buenas. No es necesario 'gritar'
<ubuntu-studio> por fin  alguien   me entiende
<ubuntu-studio> soy  nuevoo      usuario
<ubuntu-studio> vengo desde  win  xp
<ubuntu-studio> y  me   dijeron que este es un sistema establee  como   mi win xp  es cierto esoo   amigooo
<ubuntu-studio> responde por favorrr
<MrTulias> Por lo general, sí
<ubuntu-studio> hayaaaaa
<ubuntu-studio> mmmm
<ubuntu-studio> jajaja
<ubuntu-studio> me sorprendeee que   puedo  chatear sin  instalarlo en mi disco duroo
<ubuntu-studio> ohhh que sorprendido estoyyy   hasta  ahora      le pongo 2 puntos
<ubuntu-studio> amigoo
<ubuntu-studio> estass
<ubuntu-studio> holaaaaaaa
<MrTulias> Las sesiones 'live' son para probar cómo funciona
<ubuntu-studio> hayaaa
<MrTulias> Y si funciona todo
<ubuntu-studio> osea este   linux que compre en   la cayee  es  originall  o   solo es de     pruebaaa
<ubuntu-studio> y   me va a caducarr       hasta    pedirme dinero para que compre     licenciaa    responde  por favorr
<MrTulias> Está instalado en el cd/usb, es funcional
<ubuntu-studio> pero si lo  instaloo en  mi discoo   rigidoo    no  me  cobrara la licencia de usoo   verdad  o  es   gra
<hugodidier> buenas tardes, tengo un problema con dependencias incumplidas que no puedo resolver alguien me podría asesorar? Gracias
<MrTulias> Irá algo más lento que instalado, por el tema de velocidades de lectura.
<ubuntu-studio> Pero  es gratis el  sistemaa  o tengo  que pagar  LICENCIA
<MrTulias> Gratuito (las donaciones son voluntarias)
<ubuntu-studio> amigo  y  si quiero  modificar el  KERNELL
<ubuntu-studio> QUE TENGO QUE HACER
<ghytr> hugodidier, sudo apt-get install deborphan
<ubuntu-studio> soy programador  basico  y  quiero ver  su  kernell   donde tengo que ir para ir  a l  KERNEL De este sistemaa
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<MrTulias> No sabría decirte fijo, supongo que deberías bajarte el código fuente
<merrick> el comando es uname -r
<ubuntu-studio> mmmm
<ubuntu-studio> amigooo
<ubuntu-studio> esto para que sirveee
<ubuntu-studio> hugodidier, sudo apt-get install deborphan
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, antes de ver odigo aprende a instalarlo.
<ghytr> codigo
<ubuntu-studio> hayaa
<ubuntu-studio> ok
<ubuntu-studio> XD
<hugodidier> Gracias ghytr y ubuntu-studio, ya intente con el comando pero me dice: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<hugodidier>  libglib2.0-0-dbg : Depende: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.42.1-1~ubuntu1) pero 2.42.2-0ubuntu1 va a ser instalado
<ubuntu-studio> mmm  ta chevereee
<ubuntu-studio> XD
<ubuntu-studio> y   pregunta que les parece       LINUX MINT
<ubuntu-studio> LINUX MINT  17.1  QUIERO  SABER SU  OPINIONESS
<mimecar> no hace falta que grites (las mayúsculas)
<hugodidier> eso me sale al intentar instalar cualquiera de estas librerias: libglib2.0.0 libglib2.0-dev libpurple-dev
<ghytr> hugodidier,  apt-get -f install
<mimecar> forzar la instalación es mala idea
<mimecar> y menos con librerías como glib
<ubuntu-studio> me  refiero que les parece esa  distribucion
<mimecar> ubuntu-studio, es una distribución derivada de Ubuntu
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, has leido lo que escrito?
<ghytr> he
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe para cosas que no sean de Ubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> linux mint 17.1  cinnamon
<ubuntu-studio> quiero saber sus  OPINIONES
<ghytr> hugodidier,  has leido lo que he escrito?
<ubuntu-studio> ya que  ustedes son  super   Usuarioss
<ghytr> hugodidier, ?
<ubuntu-studio>  por favorr        usuarios  Ubunteross  quiero  saber  su    Opiniones  porque   ustedes  son     CAPOS  y   MAESTROS en estos sistemas
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, no soy 1 super usuario solo soy un usuario.
<mimecar> ubuntu-studio, por favor, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<hugodidier> si ghytr, intento forzar la intalacion con el comando -f install?
<ubuntu-studio> pero     porque no quieren darme  su  OPINION
<ubuntu-studio> USTEDES  SON MI  MAESTROO
<ghytr> hugodidier,  apt-get -f install
<mimecar> ubuntu-studio, este canal es para dudas de Ubuntu
<ubuntu-studio> solo PIDO   CONOCIMIENTO  Y   SABIDURIA DE USTEDES
<ghytr> y sudo antes
<hugodidier> Hecho
<successus> salud o/
<ubuntu-studio> quiero su   Opinion
<ubuntu-studio> no sean malitoss
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio,  gnu/linux en general es mejor que windows xp.
<ubuntu-studio> ustedes saben  mucho de este sistema  y  yo vengo de  win  XP
<ubuntu-studio> haaaaaaa
<ubuntu-studio> Ohhh
<hugodidier> apt-get -f install
<hugodidier> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<ubuntu-studio>   ghytr        eres maestro  pro  man
<ubuntu-studio>  dame mas     informacion
<hugodidier> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<hugodidier>  libglib2.0-dev : Depende: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.42.1-1~ubuntu1) pero 2.42.2-0ubuntu1 va a ser instalado
<ghytr> hugodidier,  presiona sobre yes
<ubuntu-studio> mmmm    gentee
<ubuntu-studio>  me sorprende    mucho este sistemaa
<ubuntu-studio> jejeje
<ubuntu-studio>  1  pregunta es  cierto que es   INMUNE  a  virusss
<hugodidier> ubuntu-studio: No es que no te queramos dar opiniones de otras distros si no que hay reglas en cada canal que hay que respetar y una de ellas es usarlo para dudas de Ubuntu para los hispano hablantes :-D
<ubuntu-studio> si  pero  yo vengo de  windows      y  para yo aprender  tengo que preguntarles  ya que  ustedes  son  maestros proo    acaso hago  algo maloo
<ghytr> hugodidier, en tu /etc/apt/sources.list no tienes repos ajenos?
<mimecar> ubuntu-studio, en este canal puedes preguntar las dudas de Ubuntu
<merrick> Este os toma el pelo.
<mimecar> estás también en #ubuntu-es-cafe, usa ese canal para cosas que no sean Ubuntu
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, ese canal es para soporte no para charlas sobre linux y lo que te apetese la gana.
<ubuntu-studio> yo   quiero  aprender   ubuntuu
<ubuntu-studio> y  ustedes   no me quieren enseñar  T.T
<mimecar> para aprender hay que escuchar
<ubuntu-studio> ciertoo
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, deves leer eso y luego charlamos
<ghytr> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/pdf/ubuntu-manual-es.pdf
<ubuntu-studio>    que mal    con los  usuarioss
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, para aprender hay que leer http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/pdf/ubuntu-manual-es.pdf
<hugodidier> GNU/Linux Ubuntu No es inmune a Virus pero hay menos debido a que los intereses son distintos a los de los SO de código cerrado. Es muy bueno preguntar y querer aprender pero hay blogs y foros que pueden ayudar a resolver tus dudas o a apliarlas ubuntu-studio jejeje
<ubuntu-studio> y  eso   no me puedes decirr
<ubuntu-studio> en vez     de  decirme  largateee  o fueraa
<ghytr> ubuntu-studio, sabes lo que es un troll?
<mimecar> no te estamos diciendo eso
<mimecar> los canales son temáticos
<mimecar> si las preguntas no son de ubuntu pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> no es tan complicado
<ubuntu-studio> bueno   me voy al otro canall
<ubuntu-studio> ya que aqui no me tratan bien
<ubuntu-studio> maloss
<mimecar> llevas 15 minutos en el otro canal...
<ubuntu-studio> adios
<hugodidier> ghytr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857502/
<ghytr> hugodidier, en tu /etc/apt/sources.list no tienes repos ajenos?
<hugodidier> si tengo repos agenos y eh visto que uno tiene problema de autenticacion PGP algo asi
<ghytr> lo mejor es limitarse a los repos de la distribucion sino saldran los problemas de dependecias
<ghytr> regreso.
<hugodidier> entendido Gracias ghytr
<wyre> chicos, alguien sabe algo de este bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/+bug/1400536
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Pericles> alguien tiene algun programa de control de presencia
<Pericles> kurama10, sabes algo sobre eso
<mimecar> ¿qué quires hacer exactamente?
<Pericles> calcular las horas de trabajo de los empleados
<mimecar> sólo sabrás cuando inician sesión
<Pericles> se cuando inicia, cuando comen, y cuando empiezan despues de comer y cuando finalizan
<Pericles> sabes algo sobre eso
<mimecar> programas concretos no
<Pericles> ya
<mimecar> pero teniendo toda esa información podrías calcular las horas
<Pericles> con la hoja de calculo lo estoy haciendo
<Pericles> si
<mimecar> ¿qué formato de salida te da el programa que usas ahora?
<Pericles> horas
<Pericles> alguien tiene algun programa de control de presencia
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-21
 * merrick  saluda.
<ivedci89> alguien que me ayude? ... me sucede algo bastante raro... el comando acpi, no acusa tiempo restante
<ivedci89> de bateria
<ivedci89> tengo este problema, el comando acpi: no me acusa el tiempo restante de bateria... lo que me impide automatizar un script de cuando queda X tiempo... https://youtu.be/5btHAkV1o3s
<ivedci89> las ultimas 10 veces  mas o menos que pedi ayuda por este canal nadie me ha respondido...
<piter0> alguien sabe sobre cursos gratis para aprehender java?
<ivedci89> javaya.com.ar
<piter0> son cursos gratis?
<ivedci89> http://javaya.com.ar/
<piter0> gracias brother
<ivedci89> de nada, yo tengo este problema, el comando acpi: no me acusa el tiempo restante de bateria... lo que me impide automatizar un script de cuando queda X tiempo... https://youtu.be/5btHAkV1o3s
<piter0> wao yo recien me inicio con esto de la programación
<piter0> que es lo que quieres hacer ?
<ivedci89> jjeee
<ivedci89> el monitor de bateria de lxde tiene una opcion de ejecutar un comando al X tiempo restante....
<ivedci89> y al no estar en el sistema ese tiempo restante ,  que lo entrega acpi, no puedo emitir el comando
<ivedci89> salgo... me queda poca bateria... vuelvo en uno o dos minutos...
<ivedci89> piter0:
<piter0> ya listo men
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> alguien tiene una guia para instalar spring paso por paso ?
<ivedci89> que es spring che???
<Fernandooo> un framework
<ivedci89> gracais fernando
<ivedci89> gracias
<ivedci89> desconozco... spring.. y a penas leo sobre framework ,pero me interesa, pues sin querer yo, estoy creando un framework y seguramente ya está creado antes...
<ivedci89> bemdiciones Fernandooo
<successus> salud
 * tochi :)
<tochi> Buenas tardes
<tochi> Alguien aquí podría orientarme con el uso de cron?
<tochi> tengo un directorio con muchos backups
<tochi> y necesito enviarlos a dropbox
<tochi> eso ya lo tengo hecho
<tochi> lo que pasa es que es demasiada información
<tochi> pesa mucho
<tochi> y necesito algo como, saber cuantos archivos hay dentro del folder
<tochi> y enviar por lotes
<tochi> contarlos
<mimecar> ¿por qué no lo metes en la carpeta de Dropbox y sincronizas directamente?
<tochi> al principio enviar los primeros 10, luego seguir con los otros diez
<tochi> no, necesito que sea desde mi server
<tochi> ya me funciona
<tochi> pero el envío es de más de 10gb
<tochi> y quiero poder gestionar eso
<tochi> se podrá desde cron?
<mimecar> ¿qué ventaja tienes en envíar los paquetes de 10 en 10?
<mimecar> lo que no veo es la razón que no uses una herramienta que ya te da Dropbox para la sincronización
<tochi> no quiero saturar el servidor
<mimecar> y lo hagas de forma manual
<tochi> primero, quiero que sea automático
<mimecar> puedes limitar el ancho de banda de subida
<mimecar> y el cliente de Dropbox es automático
<tochi> en la empresa compraron un plugin para wp que hace backups automáticamente
<tochi> pero la version de php del servidor está compilada para 32 bits
<tochi> y dropbox soporta archivos pesados en su api 2
<tochi> entonces el plugin no funciona con archivos de mas de 200mb
<mimecar> si usas un plugin de Wordpress no deberías atacar el problema a bajo nivel
<tochi> entonces necesito poderlos enviar con un cron
<tochi> pero no quiero que sea un sólo envío así en bruto
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> lo mandas para que se sincronice la primera vez completo
<mimecar> y luego sólo los datos nuevoas
<tochi> si la tarea estaba fácil
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo con cron pero será más complicado
<tochi> ya lo pude hacer si tanta cosa
<tochi> pero quiero saber si con cron o deplano un script en bash se puede hacer lo que necesito
<tochi> enviar por lotes y no toooodos de una
<tochi> alguna referencia?
<mimecar> tendrás que tener un script que seleccione los archivos y los mueva a Dropbox
<tochi> ya busque y aún no encuentro algo que parezca funcionar
<mimecar> programalo
<tochi> también ya lo pude hacer
<tochi> pero eso de poder leer por ejem. "100 archivos .tar.gz" y decirle al script que agarre los primeros 30 y los suba a dropbox
<tochi> y al terminar que envíe los otros 30
<tochi> y así hasta terminar
<mimecar> hazlo de esa forma
<roger_35> viva yo!
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-22
<nahuelon> buenas noches , alguien puede ayudarme con gparted, ya lei el manual pero se complica en la operacion de unir dos particiones, muchas gracias
<nahuelon> alguien puede ayudarme con gparted ? muchas gracias
<nahuelon> alguien conectado que pueda ayudarme con gparted ?
<ivedci89> si
<nahuelon> muchisimas gracias
<nahuelon> el problema es que tengo una particion mas pequeña donde se encuentra instalado ubuntu y tengo la particion mas grande donde quedaron alojados todos mis documentos
<nahuelon> en total la pequela de 29 g y la grande de 200 g
<nahuelon> la grande esta desmontada
<ivedci89> y?
<ivedci89> eso está perfecto
<ivedci89> aunque yo que tu la montaria
<nahuelon> quiero llevar la grande hacia la partcion donde esta instalado ubuntu
<ivedci89> 29g para ubuntu es sobrante
<ivedci89> ¿?
<nahuelon> si
<ivedci89> explicate mejor
<ivedci89> normalmente ubuntu nunca supera los 13g
<nahuelon> en realidad queria tener todo unido, no se si es mejor o conviene dejarlo asi
<ivedci89> error
<nahuelon> dado que no puedo llevar mis documentos de mi particion grande hacia la pequeña por el poco espacio que tiene
<ivedci89> si se te rompe el sistema... no te gustara tener todo unido
<nahuelon> es verdad
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> pero querido
<ivedci89> lee la ayuda de mount --bind
<nahuelon> pero ahora tengo que acceder a mi home para ver mis archivos
<ivedci89> en:
<ivedci89>  man mount
<ivedci89> /dev/sda5        254G    31G  211G  13% /home
<ivedci89> /dev/sda1         30G    13G   16G  45% /
<ivedci89> eso es mas o menos lo normal
<nahuelon> ok
<nahuelon> entonces recomendas dejarlo asi
<nahuelon> por si vuelvo a tener que recuperar el sistema
<nahuelon> ahora como hago para que ubuntu se inicie normalmente y no me pida confirmacion al inicio ?
<ivedci89> puedes crear una carpeta vacia
<ivedci89> /home/nahuelon/bigpart
<ivedci89> y hacer al inicio del sistema:
<ivedci89> mount --bind /dev/sdX /home/nahuelon/bigpart
<nahuelon> espera que estas hablando con un newbie
<nahuelon> si me ayudas paso a paso creo que lo puedo lograr
<ivedci89> ok: enviame la salida de tu comando "df -h" sin comillas, lo copias y lo subis a !pastebin
<ivedci89> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<nahuelon> ok
<ivedci89> antes monta la particion grande
<ivedci89> antes monta la particion grande
<nahuelon> ok la monto ahora
<ivedci89> ok
<nahuelon> http://pastebin.com/NTWQG8Xj
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864316/ mira esto por si acasoo...
<nahuelon> no me permite montar la particion grande
<ivedci89> ahhh
<nahuelon> como sigo ?
<nahuelon> sigo ocnectado
<nahuelon> ivedci89 estas ?
<nahuelon> ivedci89 ????
<ivedci89> perdon
<nahuelon> todo bien
<nahuelon> si no podes ahora no hay problema
<ivedci89> si dale que pasa... es que estaba metido en una maquina remota.. y ni bola lo que ocurria en la mia
<nahuelon> todo bien
<nahuelon> recibiste el bin ?
<nahuelon> paste ?
<ivedci89> el primero si
<nahuelon> ok
<ivedci89> pero en un mometno se me cayo la conexion
<nahuelon> solo pase uno
<ivedci89> ok..
<ivedci89> mira deberias de tener el /home en tu particion grande....
<ivedci89> no se si comprendes...
<nahuelon> si netiendo
<nahuelon> no se como hacerlo
<ivedci89> qué formato tiene la particion grande?
<nahuelon> decime como lo cargo en la terminal y te lo paso paste
<ivedci89> puedes montarla de alguna forma?
<ivedci89> el gparted te infroma eso
<ivedci89> NTFS extX o...alguna otra como FAT32... no se
<nahuelon> el gparted no me da la opcion para montarla
<ivedci89> que sistema de archivo tiene
<ivedci89> y no
<ivedci89> pero Discos... si te monta.. a menos que haya un problema grave
<ivedci89> gnome-disks
<nahuelon> ahora te lo paso
<ivedci89> en fin investiga como lo montas... y cargalo a una carpeta vacia con mount --bind
<ivedci89> nahuelon:
<nahuelon> perdona como te puedo pasar la captura ?
<nahuelon> decime
<ivedci89> mm
<ivedci89> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89> !image
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'image'.
<ivedci89> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<ivedci89> salgoooo.... te molesto con: nahuelon al regreso
<nahuelon> http://ibin.co/1zAANxQPWp8O
<ivedci89> dale al play!!!!
<nahuelon> ?
<nahuelon> http://imagebin.ca/v/1zAANxQPWp8O
<ivedci89> hay un boton el play en el programa ....
<ivedci89> y yo me baño..
<ivedci89> hey
<ivedci89> nahuelon:
<roger_35> :)
<ivedci89> roger_35: alguien q sepa como arreglar acpi cuando no entrega tiempo restante de bateria
<roger_35> no tengo idea, sorry
<roger_35> :(
<DIX> Hola, buenos días. Tengo una duda en la instalación de Ubuntu. Tengo un Pc con un disco duro i varias particiones de fábrica.  Dos en FAT32 llamadas ESP y DIAGS. Y tres particiones en NTFS llamadas WINRETOOLS, OS Y PBRImage. Si instalo ubuntu junto a windows de forma automática, me va a borrar las demás particiones?
<DIX> Todas estas particiones estan relaciondas con el recovery creo, aunque no lo se del cierto. Si quisiera hacer la instalacion manual, tengo entendido que solo puede haber 4 particiones primarias. Como sé si las particiones ya existentes son primarias o no?
<DIX> LLevo dias anclado en este problema.
<DIX> Hola, buenas tardes. Tengo una duda en la instalación de Ubuntu. Tengo un Pc con un disco duro y varias particiones de fábrica.  Dos en FAT32 llamadas ESP y DIAGS. Y tres particiones en NTFS llamadas WINRETOOLS, OS y PBRImage. Si instalo ubuntu junto a windows de forma automática, me va a borrar las demás particiones? Todas estas particiones estan relaciondas con el recovery o recperación de los valores de fábrica creo, aunque
<DIX>  no lo se del cierto. Si quisiera hacer la instalacion manual, que es la otra alternativa que hay, tengo entendido que solo puede haber 4 particiones primarias. Como sé si las particiones ya existentes son primarias o no? Gracias de antemano
<ivedci89> buen dia
<DIX> buenas tardes
<repair> hola, he redimiensionado la particion de / y /home ... y ahora no arranca sistema
<repair> estoy desde live ...
<mimecar> tienes una copia de seguridad de los datos?
<cousteau> repair, a lo mejor han cambiado los UUID de las particiones y tienes que cambiar el GRUB
<cousteau> si es eso, tiene fácil arreglo.  No sé cómo, pero probablemente sea fácil hacerlo arrancar.  Una vez dentro se puede actualizar el grub.
<repair> grub ni si quiera se muestra
<repair> asi que estoy  siguiendo este hilo
<repair> http://www.taringa.net/post/linux/9792220/Como-Recuperar-Grub-2-en-Ubuntu-Live-CD.html
<repair> y voy por el punto cuatro... creo que aca ya es como haber podido iniciar
<repair> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<repair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867365/
<repair> cousteau:
<successus> salud! o/
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien sabe un rastreador de url radio , tv
<successus> nop
<xubuntu31o> hola que tal tengo problemas con mi maquina alguien me puede ayudar
<xubuntu31o> hola alguien por aqui
<krytarik> !pregunta | xubuntu31o
<kubot> xubuntu31o: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<xubuntu31o> ok
<xubuntu31o> bueno tengo una laptop y uso xubuntu como systema operativo pero no consigoconectarme en internet via wifi
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Xubuntu has instalado?
<xubuntu31o> bueno tengo la 14.04 o eso creo
<mimecar> compruebalo
<xubuntu31o> es que soy nuevo utilisando esto y no es lo mismo que windows
<xubuntu31o> como puedo hacer l
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon el comando
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<xubuntu31o> bueno es ubuntu 14.04
<mimecar> ¿eso devuelve el comando?
<xubuntu31o> ubuntu 14.04.2 lts
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<xubuntu31o> si esto devuelve el comando
<mimecar> dentro de poco tendré que salir
<xubuntu31o> ok que devo hacer
<mimecar> ¿no te ha salido algún aviso diciendo que hay actualizaciones'
<xubuntu31o> no nada
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xubuntu31o> ok lo estoy haciendo
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones y reinicia el equipo después
<xubuntu31o> ok
<xubuntu31o> me dice que tengo errores
<xubuntu31o> en el espacio del disco duro
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio has asignado a las particiones?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-23
 * merrick  saluda.
<ivedci89> hi
<knob> hola!
<cousteau> o/
<knob> hey cousteau !  Buenos dias... o tardes! =)
<sneo> hola alguien sabe como instalar driver intel en lenovo g400s i3 en ubuntu 14.04 64bites
<sneo> hola alguien sabe como instalar driver intel en lenovo g400s i3 en ubuntu 14.04 64bites
<nazareno> Hola, necesito ayuda para grabar en Ardour
<nazareno> sneo: qué driver necesitas? de wifi?
<sneo> de vvideo intel
<nazareno> ah, perdón, no lo sé...
<sneo> gracias
<sneo> hola alguien sabe como instalar driver de video intel en lenovo g400s i3 en ubuntu 14.04 64bites
<nazareno> Alguien sabe grabar con Ardour?
<nazareno> sneo: fijate aqui: http://glatelier.org/2014/04/28/instalar-drivers-tarjetas-graficas-intel-ati-nvidia-a-traves-de-ppa/
<sneo> gracias
<nazareno> sneo: estamos para ayudarnos :-)
<sneo> me salen extensiones invalidas
<nazareno> sneo: ups, no lo probé...
<ronal> Hola
<ronal> Tengo un problema con mi controlador gráfico.
<ronal> ¿Alguien me podrá ayudar?
<ronal> He descargado el nuevo supertuxkart (0.9), me mensajea que mi cintrolador esrtá "muy viejo", y no corre correctamente.
<ronal> También alien-arena, cuando lo corro todo está muy hacía arriba...
<ronal> Reinstalé y nada
<ronal> Me refiero a xorg, xerver-intel, mesa, vesa y nada.
<ronal> ¿alguna sugerencia?
<ronal> nah
<ronal> hello!!!!
<ronal> ¿Esto es chat comunitario?
<guadalinex> en español
<guadalinex> holaa
<guadalinex> my name is gerard
<guadalinex> ok nadie
<guadalinex> me voy
<ghytr> te vas.
<guadalinex> pues naadie platica nada
<ghytr> no platico.
<guadalinex> como te llamas que sistema operativo usas ?
<ghytr> tengo gnu/linux.
<guadalinex> yo estoy provando guadalinex  y en otra compu tengo ubuntu 14
<guadalinex> no he podido descargar cebollas
<fzeta>  /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<guadalinex> y tu ?
<ghytr> guadalinex, creo que esta version no es mantenida
<guadalinex> pero en ubuntu tampoco
<successus> salud o/
<ghytr> guadalinex, que quieres hecer?
<guadalinex> descargar cebolla
<guadalinex> tor funcional
<ghytr> guadalinex, usa tails linux sera mejor
<guadalinex> ok ya lo estoy buscando
<fzeta> guadalinex: ¿Qué quieres hacer? ¿Instalar solo el navegador o torificar todo?
<guadalinex> pues solo buscaba el navegador pero si se puede todo que mejor
<fzeta> se pueden hacer ambas cosas
<guadalinex> y para todo como se hace ??
<fzeta> guadalinex: en ubuntu todo es muy fácil. Abre la terminal y teclea "tor"
<fzeta> y ya está! sí no lo tienes instalado te dirá como instalarlo.
<fzeta> más claro agua
<Macan3t> Hola a todos! Es posible actualizar el Xubuntu 15.04 a través del dvd live? Lo estuve viendo un documentation, y sólo lo describe por terminal.
<guadalinex> pero solo  sera el navegador y para torificar todo es lo mismo ??
<fzeta> y porque no lo haces por la terminal, Macan3t ?
<fzeta> guadalinex: ¿Ya has hecho lo que te dige? Pruébalo! y te dirá lo paquetes de instalación.
<Macan3t> porque puede traer conflictos con los orígenes de software
<fzeta> Macan3t: pues yo siempre lo eh hecho por la terminal y no he tenido ningún conflicto.
<guadalinex> estoy descargando https://tails.boum.org/  y ya instale tor en  ubuntu  y aqui en guadalinex no quiere  pero en un rato lo soluciono
<Macan3t> si
<Macan3t> ok
<guadalinex> si no es molestia y se me complica  al rato escribo otra ves  te agradezco
<fzeta> guadalinex: No te comprendo.
<xaam> hola
<xavi_> Buenas, estoy intentando recuperar el grub
<xavi_> Tengo un SSd con W10, W7 y ubuntu, y como es de costumbre W me machaco grub. Si instalo otravez linux me aparecera el grub o se puede reparar bien? Tambien decir que el disco de arranque es efi pero tengo otro Mbr, seran compatibles?
<xavi_> efi no, perdon quise decir gpt...
<cousteau> has probado super grub disk?  no sé si eso sigue valiendo
<cousteau> de hecho a lo mejor incluso puedes recuperarlo con un disco de Ubuntu; no estoy seguro
<cousteau> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  parece que el proyecto sigue activo
<xavi_> con este lo probe desde una iso en un pen y he conseguido arrancar linux (ya es algo), investigare algo mas, gracias cousteau
<cousteau> de nada :)  me alegro
<cousteau> y una vez en linux creo que se debería poder reinstalar el grub
<cousteau> al menos reescribir el MBR
<janier> hola como esta
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-24
<user-iphone-esta> hola a todos!!
<user-iphone-esta> sabeis si es necesario instalar los PPA de nmap para el sistema ubuntu LTS
<user-iphone-esta> o con un sudo apt-get install nmap , es suficiente?
<ghytr> nada para gnu/linux
<user-iphone-esta> perdona?
<ghytr> estas perdoao
<roger_35> :)
 * merrick  saluda
<Galico> buenas. Utilizo Kubuntu. Al actualizar me ha dado un problema con las "dead keys". La cosa es que en los navegadores mozilla firefox y chromium, en el thunderbird y en el libreoffice, cuando intento poner algun acento me lo pone asi:
<Galico> El le´on se fue a Andaluc´ia
<Galico> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo?
<Galico> o me puede dar alguna pista donde mirar?
<Galico> ah, en cambio con otros programas como krunne, kate, quassel... me lo escribe bien
<GatoLoko> esta por aqui el editor del articulo de ubuntu en la wikipedia? tiene fallos
<GatoLoko> dice que el soporte de la 14.10 acaba este mes, cuando en realidad dura hasta julio
<cousteau> GatoLoko, estás seguro?  si es así cámbialo
<cousteau> (...sí, si no recuerdo mal son 9 meses)
<GatoLoko> cousteau nunca he intentado editar la wikipedia, pero es de suponer que requiere registro
<cousteau> y seguro que no dice que este mes deja de ser "la versión actualizada"?
<GatoLoko> y no voy a registrarme para una sola vez
<cousteau> GatoLoko, pues supones mal :)
<GatoLoko> mira la tabla
<cousteau> cualquiera puede editar
<cousteau> a menos que el artículo esté protegido...  en cuyo caso nadie puede editar
<GatoLoko> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu  <--- mas o menos a un tercio del articulo esta la tabla
<GatoLoko> Utopic Unicorn    23/octubre/201467    abril/2015
<GatoLoko> de octubre a abril no van 9 meses
<cousteau> http://es.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Ubuntu&action=edit&section=10
<cousteau> en ese enlace puedes editar
<cousteau> sí, sería julio, igual que la 13.10 (a menos que hayan cambiado algo)
<cousteau> GatoLoko, puedes editar sin estar registrado
<GatoLoko> ya veo
<GatoLoko> acabo de cambiarlo
<cousteau> perfect :)
<Guest16734> Hola que tiene de nuevo ubuntu 15
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-25
 * merrick  saluda.
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> alguien sabria decirme si las proximas versiones de plasma se actualizaran desde los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu o habra que hacerlo desde ppa ?
<amundsen> oops
<amundsen> perdon
<amundsen> pensaba que estaba en #kubuntu
 * merrick  bye!
<dann_> hello
<successus> salud o/
<NePtUnO> ¿como demonios se soluciona el problema de echar a funcionar aplicaciones de 32 bits en 64 si ya las librerias no están disponibles?
<ghytr> NePtUnO, installando el modo de compatibilidad 32 bits.
<NePtUnO> y como se hace esoÇ?
<ghytr> ubuntu multiarch 32
<NePtUnO> y eso como se instala? está en synaptic?
<ghytr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/359156/how-do-you-run-a-32-bit-program-on-a-64-bit-version-of-ubuntu
<NePtUnO> me sale como que lo tengo pero las aplicaciones siguen dando por saco...
<roger_35> :)
<successus> salud o/
<frand> hola buenas tardes, resulta que he instalado ubutnu 15.04 y el wifi solo me descarga a 18 megas de bajada y 17 de subida, cuando con windows me iba a 65 y 62
<frand> alguien tiene alguna idea? xd
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<cookie^> buenas noches
<ernesto_> hola?
<ernesto_> necesito ayuda
<ernesto_> hola
<Guest4256> hola. no puedo actualizar a plasma 5.2. estoy atrapado en plasma 5.1
<ernesto_> como puedo pasar de ser usuario administrador a root?
<Guest4256> que quieres hacer con root?
<ernesto_> no puedo configurar para usar wi fi
<ernesto_> solo root puede
<Guest4256> sudo gedit nombre del archivo
<ernesto_> y el nombre cual puede ser?
<Guest4256> eso no lo se
<Guest4256> yo estoy muy verde
<ernesto_> estamos iguales
<ernesto_> jajaja
<ernesto_> hace una semna pase a linux
<Guest4256> linux me gusta mucho yo hace 5 años que no uso windows pero aprender todo de linux es imposible
<Guest4256> que tipo de error te da el wifi?
<ernesto_> no funciona
<ernesto_> solo por etehret
<ernesto_> tengo internet
<Guest4256> detecta redes?
<ernesto_> no
<Guest4256> entonces no detecta tu tarjeta wifi?
<ernesto_> y calculo q no
<ernesto_> ya instale varios ubuntus
<Guest4256> es un pc nuevo o viejo de sobremesa o portatil?
<ernesto_> portatil
<Guest4256> yo en realidad no uso ubuntu. el que tengo ahora mismo y siempre es kubuntu
<ernesto_> yo ubuntu studio
<Guest4256> son muy parecidos pero kubuntu es mucho mas bonito
<Guest4256> ese ubuntu es para editores de vidio y artes graficas
<ernesto_> y musica
<ernesto_> q para ello lo instale
<ernesto_> y para dejar windows
<ernesto_> jajaja
<Guest4256> jajaja
<depth> hola, alguien tiene instalado xubuntu 15.04?
<ernesto_> bueno tengo q salir pero dejo conectado si por ahi se te ocurre algo dejadme escrito y lo veo
<ernesto_> abrazo
<Guest4256> yo tengo kubuntu 15.04 pero con algunos problemas
<cookie^> ernesto_: tira de esto
<cookie^> perdón, quería decir...
<depth> no conosco bien kubuntu, pero te anda el teclado virtual de inicio de sesion
<cookie^> ve a controladores adicionales
<cookie^> e instala el broadcom
<cookie^> para el wifi
<cookie^> con conexión cableada, claro
<depth> alguien tiene instalado xubuntu 15.04?
<cookie^> yo tenía hasta esta tarde la versión anterior
<cookie^> por qué, qué te ocurre
<depth> no me anda el teclado virtual al inicio
<depth> de sesion
<depth> eso no me  ocurria en la version anterior
<depth> es raro
<depth> no se si pasa algo similar en otra distro
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-26
<cookie^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846904
<cookie^> lee eso
<depth> te agradesco, voy a darle un vistazo
<tendroid> Para chipsets amlogic  arm dual core ¿que distros de ubuntu hay disponibles?
 * tendroid is using a RT3069BT running Android 4.4.2 (KOT49H)
<Miriam> hola
<Knight80> Hola Miriam
<Knight80> ¿A qué te refieres con que no sabes cómo utilizar Impress?
<Miriam> necesito ayuda porque no se como usar openoffice impress
<Miriam> es la primera vez que lo uso
<Knight80> Miriam ¿Qué es lo que no sabes hacer con Impress?
<Miriam> no se como se edita una diapositiva, por ejemplo
<Miriam> puedo insertarlas y editar su diseño pero no como escribir el texto
<Knight80> Miriam Por defecto tienes plantillas, haciendo doble click sobre el cuadro de texto, lo editas.
<Knight80> En realidad es haciendo un simple click
<Knight80> No doble
<Knight80> :)
<Knight80> Pero si quieres crear tu propio cuadro de texto, pulsa F2
<Knight80> O bien haz click sobre la herramienta cuadro de texto de la parte inferior de la pantalla de Impress.
<Knight80> Después traza un rectángulo o cuadrado para crear el cuadro de texto y escribe ahí.
<Knight80> Miriam ¿Lo has conseguido?
<Miriam> a ver, en mi pantalla aparecen las diferentes diapositivas y a cada una le he dado el diseño que he querido a parir de el panel tareas
<Miriam> pero no consigo editarlas individualmente
<Knight80> Pincha sobre una de ellas
<Knight80> ¿Qué aparece?
<Miriam> nada
<Knight80> ¿No te aparece la diapositiva?
<Miriam> se destaca con una cuadro azul alrededor pero no se abre
<Knight80> Pincha con el botón derecho y elige "Diseño de diapositiva"
<Miriam> vale
<Miriam> se abre el panel de tareas
<Knight80> ¿Ves unas pestañas que dicen "Normal", "Esquema", "Notas", "Folleto" ...etc?
<Knight80> Pincha en Normal
<Miriam> si
<Miriam> Por fin !
<Knight80> ¿Te aparece ahora?
<Miriam> la diapositiva simplemente
<Knight80> ¿Era eso lo que necesitabas?
<Miriam> si
<Knight80> ok
<Miriam> antes a pesar de que le habia dado a normal varias veces me salian las diapositivas juntas
<Knight80> extraño
<Knight80> Prueba a abrir de nuevo el archivo y pinchar en Normal otra vez
<Miriam> Esta vez si ha salido como queria
<Knight80> Me alegro ;)
<Miriam> probablemente toqué alguna pestaña que no debia y no sabia regresar
<Knight80> Lo más seguro
<Miriam> gracias por la ayuda
<Miriam> :)
<Knight80> De nada, un placer
<Knight80> :)
<maveri12> hola buenas,voy a instalar ubuntu pero me gustaría que me ayudarais con una duda que tengo. voy a instalarlo en un portatil con ssd, tengo entendido que usar brtfs o xfs es mejor que ext4 en ssd, cual deberia usar?
<ivedci89> hola vieron gnome-disks que te dice "El disco esta correcto" ... bueno, me gustaria saber eso desde terminal, lo intenté con smartctl pero parece marcar errores:
<ivedci89> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ivedci89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10899827/
 * merrick  saluda.
<successus> salud o/
<aryklein> hello guys
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<demo> Buenaaas!
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-25
<vic_thor> los scripts con los que se crean las imagenes oficiales de ubuntu, están en algún repo o algo?
<FredTheNoob> Buenos Dias, desconosco si IPtables es un tema aparte u offtopic, me preguntaba si en ubuntu existia un emulador o simulador, para saber si se aplican bien las reglas. Saludos
<probandokubuntu> hola hay alguien?
<probandokubuntu> alguien para una duda sobre la version 16.4
<probandokubuntu> mi problema es que desde que tengo la version 16.04 kubuntu, no hay manera de parar el entorno grafico para poder instalarme los drivers de nvidia
<probandokubuntu> ya busque en youtube y google y no lo consegui
<probandokubuntu> cuando hago un /etc/init.d/sddm stop se me vuelve a la pantalla del login en la tt7 con interfaz grafica, y aunque pase a tty1 no puedo instalar los driver
<probandokubuntu> y en la version kubuntu 14.04 al hacer un /etc/init.d/lightdm stop, se parava correctamente, pasava a tty1 instalava los driver de la grafica, le dava a /etc/init.d/lightdm start y no iniciava el entorno grafico en tty7
<alberto_> Hola buenas tardes gente !!!
<chebit> hola , buenas tardes  amigos
<chebit> recibi un email de google
<chebit> Google has detected that your site is currently running PageSpeed < 1.9.32.14 or < 1.10.33.7, an older version of PageSpeed
<chebit> como puedo ver la version del modulo de pagespeed?
<chebit> alguna idea?
<AcE-beta> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-26
<uruk> hola alguien no recuerdo que comando desde terminal te daba el total de bits de download y upload en el sistema alguien me puede hacer memoria?
<noelia> Hola, buenos días
<erchache2000> hola acabo de actualizar una maquina a xenial y me casca el apt-get update
<erchache2000> W: Error de GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease: No se pudo ejecutar «apt-key»  para verificar la firma (¿está instalado gnupg?)
<erchache2000> es la primera vez que me casca esto
<erchache2000> como puedo añadir la key?
<erchache2000> W: El repositorio «http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease» no está firmado.
<domi> ??
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<uruk> hola gente alguien me puede decir como visualizar un video desde una consola con mplayer sin que me aparezca en codigo asci es decir con buena calidad , estoy probando lo de frambuffers pero no me funciona
<uruk> me apaerece el mensaje couldn't open display x11
<q3aql> uruk: si te refieres a ver un video dentro de la consola con la misma calidad con la que lo ves fuera de ella, eso es imposible
<q3aql> uruk: dentro de la consola solo lo vas a poder ver en ascii
<q3aql> la otra forma es utilizando XV, X11, OpenGL, etc.. y esas no pueden ejecutarse dentro de la consolaç
<q3aql> consola*
<uruk> q3aql pero he leido por google que hay gente que lo hace me dicen que de hecho si se puede visualizar una imagen porque no puede visualizars un video
<guampa> habia varias maneras de ver videos por fuera de X
<guampa> la mas vieja que conozco es svgalib, pero despues salio lo del framebuffer que hasta hoy el driver sigue en el kernel, asi que se debe seguir podiendo
<guampa> y despues los drivers de graficos->ascii que pueden dibujar graficos y video en consolas de texto
<dannyLopez> uruk: Has intentado con telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl (?)
<guampa> lol
<guampa> olvide ese driver cierto
<q3aql> uruk: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/fbdev.html
<q3aql> para utilizar framebuffer
<q3aql> aunque como dije, nunca se va a ver tan bien como usando OpenGL
<q3aql> uruk: con el comando -> mplayer -vo help
<q3aql> puedes ver todas las salidas de video posibles
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-27
<AcE-beta> hola
<n-iCe> Hola hola
<n-iCe> http://marketingdelta.net/crear-un-windows-usb-installer-en-linux/
<n-iCe> Creen que jale?
<xubuntu58i> hola, cuando instalo el driver de nvidia no puedo cambiar la configuracion
<xubuntu58i> me pasa en xbuntu, kubuntu y ubuntu
<xubuntu58i> alguien me puede orientar
<xubuntu58i> ?
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> qué configuración
<n-iCe> qué driver
<n-iCe> qué nvidia
<n-iCe> da más datos
<xubuntu58i> nvidia driver 340.96
<xubuntu58i> nvidia 310m
<Yukiteru> xubuntu58i, la configuracion del driver nvidia solo funciona correctamente usando permisos de superusuario y guardando los cambios realizados
<xubuntu58i> es el driver recomendado en "controladores privativos"
<xubuntu58i> entonces es : sudo nvidia-settings?
<Yukiteru> sip
<xubuntu58i> y donde guardo?
<Yukiteru> luego que hagas toda la configuracion no te olvides de darle al boton guardar
<Yukiteru> solo dale al boton se guarda donde debe de forma automatica
<xubuntu58i> oh ok
<xubuntu58i> gracias
<Yukiteru> de nada
<uruk> hola me sucede esto : ""sudo dhclient  -> RTNETLINK answers: File exists"" no me tendria que dar una lista de la red?
<phatty> buenas tardes
<miUbuntu> hola
<miUbuntu> alguien puede indicarme como colocar transmission
<miUbuntu> en español
<Yukiteru> saludos o/
<x23> hola, tengo un problema raro
<x23> estoy usando texmaker y tengo configurado un atajo de teclado con ctrl + T para compilar y no lo agarra, ni tampoco ctrl + m para insetar ecuaciones
<x23> la cosa es que cuando configuro el atajo reconoce el Ctrl + T
<sevenup__> tal vez la configuración del escritorio que estás usando en lo que respecta a los atajos esté interfiriendo
<sevenup__> a mí me parecería buena idea confirmar si es eso haciendo la prueba con otro escritorio
<x23> sevenup__, la cosa es que fuera de texmaker, funciona
<x23> estoy usando ubuntu 16.04,
<x23> y donde quedó xchat?
<sevenup__> ??
<corsario> buenas tardes
<corsario> alguno me puede ayudar con el mount.cifs
<corsario> por ahora tengo funcionando el del pc, pero el disco duro que tengo en el router como en el reproductor multimedia, no logro montarlo
<corsario> buenas tardes
<corsario> alguno me puede ayudar con el mount.cifs
<corsario> por ahora tengo funcionando el del pc, pero el disco duro que tengo en el router como en el reproductor multimedia, no logro montarlo
<ilpollo> buenas, buenasss
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme con un diagnostico ??? instale 16.04 pero tengo relentizado el sistema, agradesco la inmensa ayuda.
<Yukiteru> mmm revisa con htop o con el monitor del sistema a ver si tienes muy alto el consumo de memoria o de swap?
<Yukiteru> lo otro es revisr drivers como el de video, ve si tienes instalado el driver correcto en caso de tener nvidia o ati
<ilpollo> esta instalando
<Yukiteru> instalando que cosa? el driver nvidia o ati?
<Yukiteru> ati fglrx en 16.04 no tiene soporte por lo que he leido
<ilpollo> podes pasarme comandos para saber que placas tengo
<ilpollo> ati no tengo con seguridad
<Yukiteru> pasa por un paste lo que te arroje este comando lspci -v
<ilpollo> disculpa puedo pasar un paste
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/F4kjBVm9
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, pues tienes una intel asi que dudo que el problema sea ese
<ilpollo> genial
<ilpollo> bien por ahi entonces
<Yukiteru> revisa con htop, top o el monitor del sistema a ver si tienes muy alto consumo de memoria o de swap
<ilpollo> eso estoy haciendo
<ilpollo> te paso un print
<Yukiteru> si
<ilpollo> ni hablar de firefox parece que le tengo que poner carbon para que ande mas rapido
<ilpollo> https://imagebin.ca/v/2fEInSO5VLf7
<Yukiteru> revisando
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, un poco alto el consumo pero normal considerando que seguro tienes firefox con extensiones y esas cosas
<Yukiteru> en que lo notas lento? en las transiciones de Unity, se siento trabado al ejecutar varias apps, te pasa nada más arrancar el sistema o luego de un tiempo de uso?
<ilpollo> si ,yo pense lo mismo
<ilpollo> pero  llega un momento en que se queda clavado
<ilpollo> luego d eun tiempo de uso se relentiza compeltamente
<Yukiteru> mmm es raro, teniendo hardware intel es muy raro que los problemas de rendimiento se presenten por tema de drivers
<ilpollo> vale la pena aclarar que esta maquina tiene 7 años
<Yukiteru> lo que toca probar es el estado de disco duro
<Yukiteru> instala hdparm y hagamos una prueba
<ilpollo> decime como te lo hago ya mismo
<Yukiteru> instala primero hdparm y luego ejecuta el comando sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Yukiteru> pasame la salida en un paste
<ilpollo> ok, ya mismo
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/P2FZ8Hrq
<ilpollo> eso arrojo
<ilpollo> es correcto ?
<Yukiteru> revisando
<Yukiteru> mmm yo lo veo normal hagamos otra prueba
<Yukiteru> instala smartmontools
<ilpollo> dale
<Yukiteru> ejecuta el comando sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Yukiteru> pasa la salida
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/xnUzZTiz
<ilpollo> salio bien ?
<ilpollo> esta bien la salida ?
<Yukiteru> no aparece nada raro, unos errores alli pero son de vieja data
<Yukiteru> del retso el disco parece saludable no veo que eso te este causando problemas
<Yukiteru> pasate el log de journalctl a ver si es algo que aparezca en el kernel
<Yukiteru> ejecuta el comando sudo journalctl -b y hasta que no termine de mostrarte la informacion no pases nada
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/pDY5iEQ3
<Yukiteru> te digo eso, porque journalctl "corta" la informacion para que puedas recorrerla usando la tecla space o los cursores
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, jejeje precisamente lo que te estoy diciendo ahora lo hiciste :D
<ilpollo> soy demasiado newbie ...
<ilpollo> solo copio y pego , es la cruda verdad
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, journalctl no te muestra toda la informacion de una vez, debes recorrerla usa la tecla espacio o los cursores para verla completa
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, relax solo mira la info y una vez ya no te siga mostrando nada mas la pegas en el paste
<ilpollo> entendi
<ilpollo> ahora la estoy copiando
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/AJbpr3y1
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, creo que te falto por copiar
<ilpollo> estoy seguro haber llegado hasta el final
<ilpollo> pero lo reviso ahora mismo
<ilpollo> mi error
<ilpollo> tenes razon
<ilpollo> ahora lo copio nuevamente
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/JzD8xLnu
<ilpollo> ahora si tiro el end al final
<Yukiteru> ok
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/JzD8xLnu
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, pos nada no veo nada de gravedad
<Yukiteru> unos errores de montaje de lo que parece ser un disco o recurso compartido con windows
<ilpollo> entonces , es hard parece
<ilpollo> si no soy muy bueno montando
<ilpollo> entonces te parece que sea hard ?
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, estas usando algun recurso de red en una maquina windows??
<ilpollo> ????
<ilpollo> no hay ninguna maquina con windows
<Yukiteru> mm ok
<ilpollo> solo mac y ubuntu
<ilpollo> ....
<Yukiteru> la verdad no creo que sea el hard
<ilpollo> porque sera que se tilda entonces
<Yukiteru> de ser asi apareceria en el smartctl
<ilpollo> y generalmente lo hace con firefox
<ilpollo> firefox se queda totalmente clavado y tengo que reiniciarla
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, puede ser un detalle en la compilacion de firefox,alguna instrucción que en tu caso particular enlentece la maquina
<Yukiteru> o puede ser que el profile de firefox este dañado
<ilpollo> ok, entonce slo borro y lo instalo nuevamente
<Yukiteru> no es necesario borrar y reinstalar firefox
<Yukiteru> solo borra la carpeta de firefox en tu home
<ilpollo> con nautilus ?
<Yukiteru> sip
<Yukiteru> o con la consola
<Yukiteru> rm -rf .mozilla
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> alguna cosa mas  ?
<Yukiteru> advierto se pierde todo de firefox :D
<ilpollo> si no pasa nada
<Yukiteru> prueba con eso y reinicia firefox y has la prueba
<ilpollo> prefiero eso a tener que estar reiniciando
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, o mejor, cierra firefox, ejecuta rm -rf .mozilla en la consola y abre firefox otra vez
<Yukiteru> y pruebas que tal te va
<ilpollo> sos un grande !!! apenas tenga la prueba te la paso , la verdad que agradesco infinitamente tu ayuda, los newbies necesitamos gente que nos guie. muy agradecido
<Yukiteru> ilpollo, tranqui, tu pregunte es pertinente lo que odiamos a veces de los newbies es su actitud de preguntar cosas tan locas como: "Quiero cambiar mi wallpaper como lo hago"
<ilpollo> kkkk
<ilpollo> soy newbie pero tengo 32 años
<ilpollo> lol
<ilpollo> nuevamente agradecido
<blanca> Hola acabo de instalar ubuntu server pero cuando aranco el servidor tengo que hacer alt + f1 para ver el prompt, es normal ?
<lukas_> :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-28
<uruk> hola gente no puedo acceder a mi router ni desde el browser ni desde telnet hago un ping a la puerta de enlace y me devuelve todo como perdidos , alguien sabe como puedo llegar a acceder ?
<Alberto80> Hola a todos/as
<antares7> Buenas tardes
<antares7> Perdón por la intromisión, llevo usando xunbuntu desde hace muchos años, el viernes actualicé a 16.04 y desde entonces el equipo me va muy lento y el ventilador va todo el rato a máxima velocidad, le ha pasado también a alguién?
<chebit> hola
<chebit> saludos a todos :)
<chebit> donde puedo conseguir informacion para aprender a analizar los logs
<chebit> del servidor
<chebit> sobre todo apache
<chebit> hay alguna herramienta que me permita revisarlos y que haga un analisis?
<herrkin> saludos amigos de la comunidad de ubuntu, tengo un pequeño problema pero muy tedioso, acabo de actualizar del 14lts al 16lts usando dist-upgrade, luego quise instalar restricted extras, la maquina ahora no me activa el wireless
<herrkin> alguien me puede ayudar a hacerlo andar?
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-29
<Yukiteru> sera posible que ubuntu saque una versión sin que tenga errores tan estupidos como los que siempre comete
<Yukiteru> increible que firewalld y gufw no trabajen correctamente y de una vez con su instalacion
<uruk> hola gente alguien sabe desde linea de comandos con rar como encriptar tambien los nombres de los archivos de dentro del rar alque se quiere crear?
<hs1974g> Hola..tengo un laptop con la tecnología optimus (intel + nvidia)..cuando instalo prime y cambio de intel a nvidia ..se produce lo que se denomina tearing o efecto bandara ..
<hs1974g> alguna solución ..
<threatzero> tengo un problema y no es con ningun so o distro o soft o hard ware
<mimecar> threatzero, pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<threatzero> pero es de android igual=
<mimecar> en ese canal no hay temática
<threatzero> puedes darmes unos canales de esa tematica?
<mimecar> supongo que existirá #android en inglés
<threatzero> si
<threatzero> ya estoy en ese
<threatzero> pero english no lo manejo muy bueno que digamos
<mimecar> en castellano no conozco canales de Android
<pilascmos> me puede recomendar alguien alguna tienda FISICA en Madrid donde puedo ir yo a comprar pilas de cmos para distintos modelos de portatil?
<calex28> buenas noches
<calex28> tengo ubuntu 14.04 instalado con raid 5 por software. Como puedo instalar ubuntu16.04 en el mismo Raid?
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-30
<lugonzaro> hi
<mitz_> hola
<_barto_> alguien me puede ayudar con problema que tengo
<sevenup__> buenas
<sevenup__> ¿alguien tiene o tuvo instalado pcsx2? (emulador de ps2)
 * lugonzaro buenas
<calex28> Buenas
<calex28> como instalo la nueva version de ubuntu en un arreglo raid 5 por software ya configurado con ubuntu 14.04?
<ramrebol> Hola. Hoy instale ubuntu-gnome  16.04. Este laptop lo tengo hace 3. Como tiene tarjeta hibrida, siempre he usado el controlador de video open source. El problema es que ahora la parte visual se pega un poco (muevo el mouse y quedan sombras del cursor, es decir, probs graficos). A alguien se le ocurre si puedo arreglarlo?
<ramrebol> ((mi tarjeta es nvidia))
#ubuntu-es 2016-05-01
<maxi_> se puede instalar Virtual Dj en Ubuntu? es que soy nuevo en esto y vengo de Windows. gracias
<maxi_> join/ #ubuntu-es
<maxi_> soy nuevo en ubuntu, 2 hora maso,
<maxi_> se puede instalar virtual dj?
<jarh> hola a todos!!  no recuerdo o no se como configurar el  teclado a la version que es, necesito las comillas y nomas no le encuentro,  otra cosa,  necesito instalar los controladores de la pc
<jarh> alguien que guie?
<jarh> (el acento)
<lugonzaro> jarh, teclado en español ?
<jarh> si, es decir la distribucion de teclado que tengo es logitech k520
<lugonzaro> el idioma del teclado lo puedes añadir desde el teclado que puedes acceder con el comando: unity-control-center region
<jarh> y no logro configurarlo bien.
<lugonzaro> jarh, los drivers puedes mirar desde unity-control-center en la pestaña "Controladores adicionales"
<jarh> lo siento olvide decirte tengo kubuntu y no  tengo unity lo instalo? o como?
<lugonzaro> eso cambia xD
<lugonzaro> (lo que te dije)
<lugonzaro> pero no mucho, busca teclado desde el menu de kubuntu
<lugonzaro> y lo mismo para los drivers busca "controladores adicionales"
<jarh> " gestor de controladores " es lo unico que aparece.
<lugonzaro> eso mismo
<jarh> lo abro y dice "obteniendo info. de su sistema" ahi puede durar ...  1 hora y no aparece nada..
<silvestre2> qué distribuciones de Ubunto usais
<lugonzaro> una encuesta ?
<silvestre2> bueno...
<silvestre2> hay algunas interesantes
<lugonzaro> yo suelo usar las versiones LTS
<lugonzaro> suelen ser mas estables
<lugonzaro> en mi caso Ubuntu Xenial
<silvestre2> yo actualmente uso zorin es muy estable
<jarh>  kubuntu
<lugonzaro> me suena
<silvestre2> yo tengo un asus que iba fatal con windows
<lugonzaro> ahh, es un esfuerzo por clonar la interfaz de Windows
<silvestre2> ahora es mucho más rápñido, además no se cuelga nunca
<silvestre2> haga lo que haga
<lugonzaro> bueno, si te va bien
<silvestre2> estoy muy contengo la verdad
<jarh> - _-  sigue  obteniendo info del sistema ...
<lugonzaro> jarh, que drivers necesitas
<jarh> pues los mas que se puedan de la placa intel que tengo ....
<lugonzaro> jarh, prueba en terminal: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<jarh> ok.
<lugonzaro> se ve que es un bug
<lugonzaro> luego es usar apt install lo que salga
<jarh> == cpu-microcode.py ==
<jarh> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<lugonzaro> (o interese instalar)
<lugonzaro> solo ?
<lugonzaro> pues sudo apt install intel-microcode
<lugonzaro> apt show intel-microcode
<lugonzaro> (para ver la informacion)
<jarh> ok
<jarh> it WORKSSSSS
<jarh> funciona  !!  veremos
<jarh> == cpu-microcode.py ==
<jarh> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<lugonzaro> solo es un paquete
<jarh> e instalarán los siguientes paquetes NUEVOS:
<jarh>   intel-microcode iucode-tool
<jarh> 0 actualizados, 2 nuevos se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<lugonzaro> tendrás que verificar que es lo que te falta
<jarh> como se verifica?
<jarh> ops
<lugonzaro> que es lo que te falta ? wireless funciona ? ethernet ? grafica ?
<jarh> Warning: Not updating LILO; /etc/lilo.conf not found!
<jarh> W: Se interrumpió la operación antes de que pudiera terminar
<lugonzaro> no deberia ser un problema, es un aviso mmm
<lugonzaro> si te da problemas puedes engañarlo a ver si cuela creando el archivo :P
<lugonzaro> sudo touch /etc/lilo.conf; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jarh> no soy tan experto para eso
<ORPheo> haber se que me puedo poner a leer infinitamente pero es mejor preguntar es mejor YUM que tar tar.gz  que onda? son cosas diferentes ?
<lugonzaro> yum es el gestor de paquetes rpm ORPheo
<lugonzaro> los archivos tar.gz si te refieres a paquetes contienen el codigo fuente que puedes compilar para crear un binario afin a tu maquina
<lugonzaro> yum lo usan por ejemplo en fedora, en debian/ubuntu se usa apt como gestor de paquetes
<ORPheo> a ok  Gracias!!  si eso lo entiendo bien,
<lugonzaro> y ahora estan con los paquetes snap :)
<ORPheo> solo que tengo ratisimo que no uso linux  y pues ya me cans`e de las ventanas
<ORPheo> los paquetes snap?
<lugonzaro> es algo similar pero con dependencias empaquetadas en el mismo paquete
<lugonzaro> vamos, facilitar a los usuarios la instalacion de paquetes
<ORPheo> ok
<ORPheo> pero en donde se v`e usado  snap
<ORPheo> en que programas ? o es en gestor de software
<lugonzaro> man snap
<lugonzaro> por terminal de momento
<lugonzaro> por ejemplo: sudo snap install notes
<ORPheo> para flashplayer
<lugonzaro> te recomiendo PepperFlash
<lugonzaro> esta integrado con Google Chrome y se actualiza, flashplayer dejo de tener soporte para Linux ORPheo
<ORPheo> como lo instalo
<ORPheo> o actualizo
<lugonzaro> instala chrome
<ORPheo> ok
<lugonzaro> https://www.google.es/chrome/browser/desktop/
<ORPheo> y que hay de firefox?
<lugonzaro> tendras que usar el flash a parte
<lugonzaro> pero ya te digo ...
<ORPheo> mejor crome
<ORPheo> simon
<silvestre2> PepperFlash es para Chromium?
<lugonzaro> hasta la version 11 de flash dejo de tener soporte, ya no se actualiza
<lugonzaro> solo esta vajo chrome PepperFlash
<lugonzaro> chrome silvestre2, Chromium no
<silvestre2> ok
<silvestre2> son navegadores distintos?
<ORPheo> entonces VLC es mejor que amarok
<lugonzaro> son ambos de google silvestre2
<lugonzaro> lo que pasa que chromium es libre
<lugonzaro> o dicho de otra forma, Google Chrome es la compilación y el paquete que Google hace del software Chromium
<ORPheo> entonces VLC es mejor que amarok?
<lugonzaro> vlc mas bien es para video ORPheo
<lugonzaro> aunque lo puedes usar como reproductor de musica es mejor amarok en tu ejemplo
<silvestre2> voy a instalarme amarok
<ORPheo> ok
<ORPheo> que diferencia, gracias lugonzaro + 10
<ORPheo> va mejor chrome
<silvestre2> para descargar  el nuevo Pepper Flash para Chromium
<silvestre2> sudo apt-get update
<lugonzaro> ahi un repositorio, no lo he probado silvestre2
<silvestre2> sudo apt-get pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<lugonzaro> no se si tendra soporte ese
<lugonzaro> la de chrome si lo tiene por google
<silvestre2> Al instalar el paquete pepperflashplugin-nonfree, lo que hará es descargar directamente el navegador Chrome para poder copiar el plugin de flash basado en PPAPI que ya viene integrado con el navegador Chrome
<ORPheo> el mejor editor de imagenes  sigue siendo GIMP¡?
<lugonzaro> en linux es la mas destacada
<ORPheo> ok
<ORPheo> y editor de video ?
<lugonzaro> a mi personalmente me gusta kdenlive
<lugonzaro> es un editor facil de manejar y puedes hacer muchas cosas
<lugonzaro> algo mas profesional cinelerra
<ORPheo> ok
<ORPheo> gracias
<lugonzaro> de nada
<Heikki1> paskat
 * lugonzaro Hola
<mimecar> hola
 * lugonzaro Buenas ...
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-24
<ricard> hola intento instalar una version antigua de firefox,y me da ERROR ME DICE QUE NO ESTA EN GNOME NO SE QUE MAS
<ricard> porque no puedo ver yomvi y en telefonica moviestar,me han dicho que no hay soporte para ubuntu,pero aantiguamente lo veia con silverlisht
<uruk7> hola gente tengo una version trial de rar que pone please registered , alguien sabe que debo hacer para volver a tener rar?
<GridCube> o.o
<ricard> ayuda no puedo intalar un archivo tar.bz2
<MECHAS> Hola alguien puede ayudarme con paquetes rotos en Ubuntu Studio
<MECHAS> ????
<MECHAS> 16.04
<MECHAS> ?
<MECHAS> hola alguien ahi?
<sirix> MECHAS que tal como le va
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-25
<sirix> MECHAS: para tratar de arregalr los broken packages, en el terminal escribe los sigtes comandos
<sirix> sudo apt-get update –fix-missing
<sirix> sudo dpkg –configure -a
<sirix> sudo apt-get install -f
<MECHAS> de acuerdo empiezo a tratar con estos
<sirix> y finalmente sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<sirix> suerte
<MECHAS> creo ninguno me funcionó
<MECHAS> el primero me dijo que se necesita una opción de acción
<MECHAS> ese fue el 2° porque el 1°dijo que no necesitaba argumentos
<MECHAS> el 3°  /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MECHAS> creo es problema de repositorios mas actuales y/o el kernel low latency para nuevas ediciones de ubuntu
<sirix> vas con ubuntu studio?
<MECHAS> si
<MECHAS> synaptic me dice que:
<MECHAS> linux headers lowlatency y linux image lowlatency son los rotos
<EKaa> Hola
<GeekHrafn> morning!
 * EKaa back
<MaldadGames> a
<ricard> alguien me puede ayudar no consigo encontrar una version antigua para ubuntu ,ya que con la actual no admite silvelisht y no puedo ver yomvi
<Busindre> ricard:  http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ricard> gracias busindre
<Busindre> dáselas a google :D
<GridCube> acordate que esas releases no tienen repos
<GridCube> tendrás que encontrar a alguien que aun este haciendo mirrors de esas releases
<ricard> perdona busindre queria decir para firefox
<ricard> hay alguna forma de intalar el 50 firefox
<ricard> es que no acepta silverlicht y no puedo ver yomvi
<ricard> haber porfavor he intalado un firefox antiguo con wine y luego e desintalado todo,pero voy a buscar en su equipo en linea y me sale el icono de firefox le doi y piensa pero no hace nada porfavor como puedo borralo
<ricard> lo he probado todo ya no se que hacer
<ricard> ayuda porfavor
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-26
<GeekHrafn> morning!
<chapo> alguien por aca que conozcan un irc de seguridad informatica en espanol
<chapo> tengo rato buscando algo por el estilo antes estaba gr2dest pero no exite mas, alguien que conozca alguno
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-27
<GeekHrafn> morning!
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-28
<dzamo> #cla_alejandro
<SebaMendpza201x> Hola
<SebaMendpza201x> tengo un problema
<GeekHrafn> morning!
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-29
<GeekHrafn> morning!
<carnau> Hola, hay alguna forma de dar soporte LUKS en la instalacion grafica para a;adir una particion existente?
<ElSoprano> quien me da un canal donde solo se hable de programacion
<ElSoprano> holaa
<ElSoprano> quien esta unido a otros canales
<ElSoprano> th
<GatoLoko> El tema del canal necesita actualizacion, el soporte para ubuntu 12.04 termino ayer
<GridCube> ok
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04
<ricard> hola chicos me acabo de instalar uunt 16.04.2
<ricard> me dice en una pagina web que hay lanzador y yo no tengo tengo a mano izquierda arriba una pestaña que pone actividades y en el centro un recuadro para buscar programas
<ricard> he consultado por terminal la version que es y pone 16.04.2 xenia
<ricard> a lts y en la pagina web pone que no existe empthy y a mi me sale en la parte izquierda cuando clico en actividades,es normal?
<ricard> o me he bajado una version rara
<ricard> por ejemplo en este chat me pone.Xchat GNOME
<ricard> que esta pasando????
<ricard> no veo nombres de los que estays conectados
<ricard> es normal?
<ricard> ayuda
<ricard> hay alguien??
<ricard> o esto no va
<ricard> si alguien leee lo que escribo que me confirme porfavor
<ricard> hola hay alguien????
<ricard> hola
<ricard> alguien me recibe???
<ricard> esto no va?
<ricard> hola??
<ricard> esto no me va
<ricard> que pasa????
<ricard> hola??
<ricard> hay alguien???
<GeekHrafn> xD
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-30
<xewwe> Hola gente. saludos. Necesito una mano, por favor. Necesito extraer con bash un texto que esta entre parentesis dentro de un texto. Por ejemplo, en el texto "esto es un (ejemplo) de lo que necesito", necesito sacar "ejemplo". Una manita por favor?
<GeekHrafn> morning!
<javier_> hola, agluien me puede decir como averiguar qué gestor de ventanas estoy usando?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estás usando?
<javier_> 16.4
<mimecar> entonces tendrás Unity 7
<javier_> ahh el escritorio y el gestor de ventans tienen el mismo nombre?
<mimecar> en este caso si
<Busindre> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION a veces da información
<mimecar> Unity actúa como gestor de ventanas
<javier_> es que reinstale ubuntu y ahora no puedo ver los videos en miniatura cuando entro a un directorio
<mimecar> ¿has activado la previsualización?
<javier_> mm donde lo hago?
<mimecar> lo tienes en las opciones del administrador de archivos
<javier_> voy a ver
<javier_> pero no veo esa opcion
<mimecar> ¿has activado que haga la previsualización?
<mimecar> Preferencias, vista previa
<javier_> esas preferencias estan en el menu de inicio o en el gestor de archivos?
<mimecar> en el gestor de archivos
<javier_> solo veo la opcion, archivo, editar, ver, ir, marcadores y ayuda
<mimecar> Editar, Preferencias
<javier_> mm ya la encontre
<javier_> muchas gracias
<javier_> hola, alquien sabe cual es la forma mas facil de comartir archivos entre pcs linux?
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-23
<themoonisshining> me ayudan?
<themoonisshining> tengo un device descriptor read/64 error
<themoonisshining> cuando meto un pen drive
<themoonisshining> lo meto en una cardbus pcmcia usb2.0 card. la misma tarjeta la pongo en otro laptop y corre por defecto normal
<Sinaloco> buenas tardes. tengo un problema y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-24
<juanpablo_> hola que tal
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-25
<JoseACS> O_O
<JoseACS> que host
<JoseACS> freddy_ su host es muy presidencial
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-26
<mate|96980> Buenos dias
<mate|96980> muy nuevo por aqui
<mate|96980> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme con una duda que tengo....
<mate|96980> Estoy intentando instalar BURG en mi Ubuntu 18.04 recien estrenado y no soy capaz de hacerlo porque el repositorio para su descarga no esta habilitado
<mate|96980> ¿Sabe alguien si es posible su instalacion de algun modo?
<mate|96980> Gracias.
<mate|96980> Creo que hoy mismo se libera esta version 18.04....¿no?
<mate|96980> Cuando sea liberada.....¿estaran habilitados todos estos repositorios que ahora no lo estan?
<Jakeukalane_> Buenas!, alguien por aquí???
<Jakeukalane_> necesito saber si lo que me pasa es un bug
<Jakeukalane_> a veces selecciono cosas y se me mueven al portapapeles
<Jakeukalane_> tenía entendido que en gnome había 2 portapapeles, uno de selección y uno de teclado (control+V)
<Jakeukalane_> porqué se mezclan? como puedo evitar que al seleccionar se me mezclen los portapapeles?
 * acacio hola👀
<Pako> hola
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-27
<linurandy> hola a todos, alguien para una duda sobre Ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<linurandy> nadie?
<jaimehrubiks> Pregunta igual alguien sabe
<linurandy> esoty instalando Ubuntu 18.04 LTS y cuando creo la particion del home encriptada me da error, que no tengo una particion swap encriptada, pero por favor si es la instalacion desde cero como es posible que me diga y no me instale. Alguien que me oriente
<jaimehrubiks> que opción eliges? la de borrar todo el disco e instalar ubuntu?
<linurandy> mas opciones
<linurandy> porque quiero encriptar como yo tenia en Debian y en Ubuntu 16.04 swap, /home y un tercer disco que tengo
<linurandy> lo demas normal
<linurandy> considero que es la mejor opcion
<linurandy> jaimehrubiks: que crees?
<jaimehrubiks> nada ni idea, aún no he probado 18.04 ni siquiera. Estaba mirando el fallo que hubo en la primera version de la 18.04 que salió ayer por si tenía algo que ver con eso pero nada
<linurandy> jaimehrubiks: otra cosa que se debiera tener en cuenta, es que en debian no es obligado cuando seleccionado encriptado poner que sea LVM, seria bueno dar esa opcion tambien
<jaimehrubiks> normalmente te da la opción de cifrar /home en un esquema sin lvm, y luego al acabar podrías cifrar el otro disco también desde algún otro sitio
<linurandy> ya no deja
<jaimehrubiks> Al parecer hay un motivo técnico de por qué se ha quitado la opción. La solución que dan es cifrar todo el disco, o hacerlo manualmente más adelante
<jaimehrubiks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1756613
<linurandy> pero me estan diciendo que no le van a dar mas soporte o es solamente en la instalacion?
<linurandy> ademas encriptar todo el disco no lo considero bueno porque ralentiza un grupo de cosas como los procesos
<jaimehrubiks> si lo han decicido así es por que es mejor, los procesos van en ram, para cifrar todo el disco se utilizará otro sistema, para particiones pues tendrás otro software diferente disponible como lo que se menciona en ese foro
<jaimehrubiks> pero vamos que si quieres hacerlo como antes no te queda otra que buscar como se hace manualmente después de la instalación
<linurandy> jaimehrubiks: donde el instalador salva la configuracion que uno le va poniendo  durante la instalacion?
<jaimehrubiks> No lo sé sorry nunca he sabido como hace el instalador, y atento a si lo buscas en Google por si acaso ha cambiado que en 18.04 es algo distinto el instalador si no tengo mal entendido
<manuel_> buenas tengo el xubuntu 16.04 y acaban de sacar el 18.04 . como actualiza sin tener que formatear .
<raul_> necesito ayuda
<raul_> me pide una contraseña que por supuesto no me se y soy primerizo en linux
<raul_> que puedo hacer?
<raul_> ayuda por favoor
<jaimehrubiks> Pero como que no te sabes
<jaimehrubiks> Las contraseñas las pones tú
<jaimehrubiks> Si se te ha olvidado la pass de un usuario tendrás que restablecer la con un usuario de administrador (o con permisos sudo)
<raul_> es que me pide una contraseña para poder instalar me pide una pass de usuario
<raul_> es nuevo para mi asi que nose como hacerlo
<antjose> hola
<kNo_> Buenas tardes
<kNo_> He actualizado a la 18.04 desde 17.10 y el portatil no termina de arrancar. Arrancando en modo prueba de fallos, he quitado wayland (he leido que a veces da problemas con nvidia) pero sigue sin arrancar
<kNo_> tampoco parece reconocer la tarjeta de red inalambrica
<kNo_> mi portatil es un acer aspire v
<kNo_> este es el dmesg desde una live (15.10) https://pastebin.com/GcGnb9ef no desde la ultima version
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-28
<Miguel2013> me ayudan a instalar una network tarjeta
<antjose> Hola a todos, hoy he actualizado a Ubuntu 18.04 amd64 desde 17.10. Tengo y tenía xfce y gonme y todo ha ido bien.
<antjose> Quisiera saber si existe algún programa para poder ver la TV como kaffeine en kubunt,u pero para Gnome o Xfce. Gracias
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<antjose> Antiguamente utilizaba Totem pero ya no se hacerlo, o creo que no lleva ese complemento que tenía ver antes de ver la TV por DVB
<antjose> Tengo dos adaptadores antiguos: Avermedia A 800 y Avermedia Volar A808 por puerto USB
<Tarrasquero> yo usaba una pci para DVB
<Tarrasquero> antjose: tienes algun problema
<Tarrasquero> ?
<antjose> Con respecto al SO ninguno. Solo que no se que programa puedo usar para ver TV a través de los adaptadores que he mencionado
<Tarrasquero> kodi, vlc, etc...
<antjose> Se que en KDE existe Kaffeine, pero cuales en Gnome o Xfce que son los que tengo instalados en este portátil
<Tarrasquero> prefiero vlc
<Tarrasquero> es mas independiente
<antjose> Bien y como se configura?
<Tarrasquero> tienes w-scan?
<antjose> creo que no
<antjose> compruebo
<Tarrasquero> la verdad es que llevo mucho sin usarla
<antjose> Ok.Acabo de instalarlo. Con respecto a usarlas, me ha pasado lo mismo
<antjose> Para colmo la tuve un tiempo en Windows y le perdí "la onda" con respecto a volver a usarla en Linux
<antjose> Lo último que consegui fue hacerla funcionar en kaffeine, pero estoy muy contento como mis interfaces de Xfce y Gnome y no quiero arriesgarme a instalar kaffeine pues como sabes arrastraría toda la base del KDE
<Tarrasquero> si
<antjose> Gracias por todo Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> probaste a usar vlc?
<antjose> no aún, pues estoy comprobando lo bien que me ha ido la actualización de 17.10 a 18.04 (tenía cierta preocupación de hacerlo bien al tener dos interfaces)pero todo ha ido bien
<Tarrasquero> antjose: tienes que generar un archivo de base de datos con w-scan y abrirlo con el reproductor
<antjose> Lo voy a hacer hoy. Además tengo el firmware de la A800 (que es más antigua) pero tengo que conseguir la deA808porque la que da Avermedia es para Ubuntu dentro de la versión 7, fíjate que antiguo, no reo que funcione.
<antjose> Ok
<Tarrasquero> w_scan -ft -c DE -L >vlcchans.xspf
<Tarrasquero> vlc vlcchans.xspf
<antjose> Cómo lo hago?
<antjose> ok
<Tarrasquero> ese es un ejemplo, tienes que cambiar "DE" por tu localizacion
<Tarrasquero> eso seria para alemania, creo
<antjose> Hay que hacerlo con sudo?
<Tarrasquero> no!
<antjose> ok
<Tarrasquero> en mi caso cambiaria "DE" por "ES"
<antjose> OK
<antjose> En mi caso también
<antjose> Acabo de instalar VLC que no lo tenía
<antjose> Lo he cambiado, gracias por todo. Me voy a poner a buscar firmware para Avermedia Volar A 808. Adios
<mate|94939> hola alguin conectado en este momento
<Tarrasquero> hola
<mate|94939> por favor me puede ayudar?
<Alejandro> hola
<Alejandro> hola
<Alejandro> tengo problemas con el sonido interno
<Alejandro> solo reconce el sonido externo
<Tarrasquero> buenas
 * Tarrasquero está escuchando: 3 Joe Satriani - Thunder High on the Mountain (What Happens Next) (01:17/04:46)
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-29
<Deckon> Hola
<Deckon> Alguien mas lo esta pasando mal con mysql y ubuntu 18.04?
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-22
<salapin> Hola buenos dias!!!
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-25
<salapin> Hola buena madrugada desde españa, chicos podeis intentar al menos ayudarme, tengo una raspberry pi y Remmina desde ubuntu no consigue conectarse por RDP a ella, desde windows si puedo pero Remmina me esta dando problemas
<ivedci89> podes desde ssh?
<ivedci89> yo usaria ssh
<salapin> ivedci89, ssh no he probado
<ivedci89> nunca experimente con una ras
<ivedci89> pero en linux con ssh es fenomenal siempre funciona
<salapin> pero si desde windows puedo con "escritorio remoto" porque remmina no me deja?
<ivedci89> ssh use@servicor
<salapin> el tema es quiere conectar, pero me dice que la conexion se pierde
<ivedci89> desconozco
<salapin> ok voy a ver
<ivedci89> coinciden los puertos?
<ivedci89> capaz remmina busca suponte en 2000 y el puerto estandar es 2200
<ivedci89> por ejemplo no se no uso RPD
<ivedci89> RDP
<salapin> ivedci89, como harias tu... es que prefiero por RDP para poder ver todo
<ivedci89> yo lo haria desde ssh o vnc
<salapin> como hago para usar VNC?
<ivedci89> para el primero (ssh) se instala sudo apt install ssh
<salapin> ok instalando
<salapin> ssh
<salapin> listo voy a intentar entrar
<ivedci89> para el segundo vnc se instala en el servidor "sudo apt install x11vnc" hay otros (no falla jamas)
<salapin> voy a ver, sabes que ocurre que no tengo en la raspberry activado ssh, y ahora me va a tocar ir a windows otra vez para acceder con escritorio remoto activar ssh y poder acceder desde ubuntu
<ivedci89> desde el cliente podes usar vinagre para vnc y "ssh user@servidorip" en la consola para ssh
<ivedci89> okey siemopre es conveniente que funcione ssh
<ivedci89> ahhh
<ivedci89> parapra
<ivedci89> para
<salapin> ahora vuelvo ivedci89  y me ayudas ok?
<ivedci89> si
<salapin> estoy
<ivedci89> estaba adentrandome en rdp
<ivedci89> y no me convence che... pero bue...
<ivedci89> cómo estas?
<salapin> estoy conectado por ssh a la raspberry
<ivedci89> muy bien 10 felicitaciones
<salapin> gracias jeje
<salapin> ivedci89,  que me habis dicho que instalara ahora?
<salapin> lo primero'
<ivedci89> pon una clave complicada por seguridad, y entras siempre por ssh y ejecutas x11vnc solo cuando quieres entrar en modo grafico
<ivedci89> acla ue el x11vnc tambien tiene clave aunque tengo entendido que circula en texto plano por la red
<ivedci89> por eso te digo que lo ejecutes solo cuando... lo necesites
<salapin> ivedci89,  acabo de instalar x11vnc
<ivedci89> perfecto
<salapin> ahora que tengo que haceR?
<ivedci89> x11vnc -bg -forever -usepw
<ivedci89> la primera vez te pedira que ingreses y reingreses la clave para guardarla en un arcvhivo te lo pregunta y das Y
<salapin> listo
<ivedci89> y desde los clientes cualquier vnc client funcionara
<salapin> voy a ver
<ivedci89> en ubuntu tenes a vinage que va de lujos (activale las teclas rapidas o atajos al vinagre sino despues de poner en pantalla completa no podras salir jajaja)
<ivedci89> vinagre en realidad es el cliente de vino-server original y nativco de ubuntu pero alguna vez me dio problemitas por eso me mude a x11vnc que JAMAS me ha fallado.
<ivedci89> tambien se puede usar vnc4server pero este lo que hace es otro entorno paralelo... con el mismo user... incluso puedes especificarle un ancho y alto especifico etc...
<salapin> un segundo ahora te digo cosas
<ivedci89> ya paso un segundo
<salapin> ya estoy
<salapin> conectado por VNC
<salapin> eres un crack tio!
<ivedci89> no no lo soy y no volveré a ser...
<ivedci89> :-D
<salapin> jeeje
<salapin> me podrias ayudar a otra cosita?
<ivedci89> dale te regalo dos minutos mas
<salapin> un segundo que ahora he cerrado sin querer le estoy dando y no abre de nuevo solo un segundito
<ivedci89> okis
<salapin> listo
<salapin>  mira
<ivedci89> solo veo caracteres aqui
<salapin> ah ok! mira te comento tengo una impresora epson conectada por usb a la raspberry
<salapin> instale cups para compartirla en la red
<ivedci89> funciona?
<ivedci89> ok
<salapin> no, me la detectaba windows,
<salapin> ahora estoy en ubuntu
<salapin> pero supongo que estara el mismo problema
<ivedci89> y?
<ivedci89> SAMBA
<salapin> vale, el enlace al tutorial que estuve siguiendo a ver que te parece,
<ivedci89> entre los linux la tienes bien facil
<salapin> hajam
<salapin> https://www.atareao.es/ubuntu/raspberry-como-servidor-de-impresion/
<ivedci89> pero si queres desde win... tendras que usar samba (hasta donde tengo entendido)
<salapin> ivedci89,  no usas windows nunca?
<ivedci89> si ya dominas ssh vnc red raspberry... te sera muy simple llegar a tu solucion
<ivedci89> NO
<salapin> ok!!!
<ivedci89> Uso win solo para flashear los celus... y para AutoCAD o la Voz de Jorge.
<salapin> ok
<salapin> ivedci89,  porque con remmina ajusto los valores, quiero decir de calidad de la vision para VNC etc y no funciona correctamente?
<salapin> quiero decir solo me abre de una determinada manera
<ivedci89> desconozco
<ivedci89> pero no entiendo qué estas ocupando vnc o rdp?
<salapin> que cliente para ubuntu usas tu para acceder a servidores VNC?=?
<ivedci89> (al final me informe que son diferentes)
<salapin> te comento
<ivedci89> VINAGRE
<salapin> ok
<salapin> remmina te deja escoger
<salapin> ahora en vez de poner RDP pongo VNC
<salapin> y accedo por VNC
<ivedci89> ok
<ivedci89> creo que x11vnc tiene para poner desde el server la calidad y esas cosas...
<salapin> voy a experimentar cosas, muchas gracias ivedci89  me salgo un rato
<ivedci89> man x11vnc
<salapin> ok
<ivedci89> de nada
<salapin> hola buenas tardes, estoy intentando montar un servidor ejabberd en mi raspberry pi, he instalado ejabberd "sudo apt-get install ejabberd"
<salapin> con "dpkg-reconfigure ejabberd"
<salapin> he introducido la ip de la raspberry
<salapin> lal cosa, es que no consigo entrar en la pagina de configuracion introuciendo la ip  + puerto que en teoria es 5280
<salapin> no consigo poder administrar todo via web que es algo más sencillo, podéis intentar, echarme un cable, por favor
<salapin> ¿?
<RSantosP> Buenos días a todos
<RSantosP> una pregunta, hay algún canal de IRC para la versión de ubuntu con xfce?
<salapin> buenas tardes
<salapin> cuando una instalacion esta rota
<salapin> por X motivo, que se debe hacer para poder volver a instalar dicho programa
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-26
<gofio> hay vida por aquí?
<GridCube> a veces
<gofio> hey GridCube hay vida! se me va  ahacer más complicado todavía escribir ahora en español xD
<gofio> estoy por seguir escribiendo en inglés o ya me quedo sin cerebro
<GridCube> si queres charlar nomás, estan ##espanol y ##castellano que tienen mucha actividad
<gofio> estoy buscando algo lo más parecido a un correlación no sé como decirlo mejor entre todas las palabras de ubuntu en inglés y español, si fuera online sería mejor pero bueno, de manera q si por ejemplo leo "backup" pueda estar seguro q se refiere a "recuperar", por ejemplo, cuando esa es la otra palabra usada en el sistema en español ya q estoy continuamente usando ambos y es una p m estar traduciendo a voleo cuando ya hay una palabra asignada
<gofio> imagino q en este canal eso les sonará
<gofio> no no quiero charlar quiero asistencia o ya ni eso pero al menos sea ubuntu en español
<GridCube> mmhm
<gofio> aunq el español según las estadísticas de ubuntu sea el segundo idioma usado es marginal la verdad, pero no encuentro practicamente nada de lo q busco y me parece extraño nadie se haya encontrado con la misma dificultad
<gofio> estoy descargando la libreria de idiomas pero me parece q no va a sr lo q busco, aparte de ser 344 megas de descarga y no llevo mucho espacio de disco libre en este disco duro
<GridCube> no entiendo que es lo necesias
<GridCube> necesitas
<ivedci89> lo estaba leyendo y me paso lo mismo no entiendo que es lo que necesita
<gofio> entiendo que ustedes solo usan ubuntu en el sistema en español
<gofio> o hay alguna función que con un click cambie el idioma? aunque igualmente los querría tener side by side uno al lado del otro
<ivedci89> soporte de idiomas tiene un icono de color azul,
<gofio> imaginar que estamos en el "analizador de disco duro". Cómo le digo a uno que tiene su sistema en inglés, dónde estoy para que sepa exactamente qué parte de sus sistema es? es un poco cansino eestar todo el rato tratando de acertar con la traducción especialmente cuando ya está hecha
<gofio> soporte de idiomas, eso donde está?
<ivedci89> entras y cambias no es un solo clic... pero lo que pides es BASTANTE especifico...
<gofio> ah el de la banderita como si fuera la onu, no?
<gofio> es MUY especifico ivedci89 correcto
<ivedci89> si, la onumie_rda esa
<gofio> y de momento no encuentro nada parecido. Quizá me falten 10000 entradas de google por leer
<gofio> pero no sé si me queda vida para tanto
<ivedci89> quiza algo tan especifico se llame virtuabox y meter un ubuntu en ingles
<gofio> vale acabo de actualizar de ubuntu 17.10 a 18.04 y parece todavía no está completamente instalado ese soporte de idiomas, está instalando según escribo
<ivedci89> o programar tu propia gui que lea el paquete de idioma (previamente instalado) y te muestre el cartelito onotp o algo asi de lo que pone en ingles pero es re rarolo que queres
<gofio> buf, vaya movida para algo que debiera ser mucho más sencillo no ivedci89 ? me conformaría con dos columnas de excel, sabes?
<gofio> por poner un ejemplo quizá se entienda mejor
<gofio> como si fueran dos columnas de excel, en orden alfabetico, eso sería la o
<ivedci89> bueno tendras que hallar cual es el archivo de idioma y leerlo de algun modo para producir tu preciada lista
<gofio> entiendo que usas vos en vez de tú cierto ivedci89 ? es para usar vos si eso
<gofio> lo digo por lo de re rarolo, y el morfi me cayo joya. Es q incluso dentro del español tenemos idiomas también
<ivedci89> por ejemplo yo se que cuando instalo gimp por default queda en ingles y despues de instalar su paquete de español me aparece la app en español, pero el paquete de ingles no se fue... supongo yo que ahondando en esos archivos/paquetes podras hacer tu lista
<gofio> es rerarolo si no estás continuamente comunicandote con gente de los dos idiomas a la vez, si solo usas el inglés o solo usas el español, que ciertamente seguro el 90% de la gente o más es lo q hace, pero si estas usando continuamente un sistema en español y te comunicas con uno que lo usa en inglés, tela
<gofio> cuando ni las carpetas se llaman igual
<gofio> ves ahi tienes un ejemplo, acabamos usandola palabra en inglés porque la entendemos la mayoría, como default, pro tiene su palabra en español (de ahí a veces que ciertas traducciones acaben pareciendo graciosas porque, qué pones si no)
<ivedci89> puedes descargar con apt download el paquete a investigar... abrirlo y buscarle la vuelta... no debe ser tan jodido. (yo paso de eso porque los ingleses no se comunican conmigo)
<gofio> yap, si parece que eso sería lo que toca hacerme la lista yo mismo. Me sale más a cuenta ahora mismo usar el sistema solo en inglés y listo. Llamaré al instituto cervantes a ver si me financian xD
<ivedci89> jajaja
<gofio> a eso te iba ivedci89 que si solo te comunicas en tu idioma, para qué quieres esto que digo, para nada
<gofio> pero de verdad q si tienes q estar haciendo adivinanza de qué palabra es la que se ha usado para por seguir con el eejemplo, default (aunq esa suele ser "defecto", pero bueno) pues es un problema
<gofio> es que hasta los directorios cambian
<ivedci89> igual sigo sin entender para que te comunicas en dos idiomas TODO EL TIEMPO?
<ivedci89> cual es tu diioma materno?
<gofio> pero si cambiaré a solo inglés y listo. Instalé esta versión por ser la primera vez en español pero online es un problema, todo es en inglés
<gofio> materno es español
<ivedci89> ok
<gofio> por asistencia por ejemplo ivedci89 has visto los usuarios en el canal linux por ejemplo comparado con este canal?
<ivedci89> ya me parecia
<ivedci89> ahora, para que queres esta FUNCION"?
<ivedci89> si la cantidad de usuarios es muchas veces superior
<gofio> para poder decirle a uno que está en inglés, que sepa exactamente donde estoy yo por ejemplo, en un sistema en español
<ivedci89> kmprndó
<gofio> superior si, una buena manera de referirse a una proporcion de 50 a 1 jeje ;-p
<ivedci89> jaja
<gofio> si solo usara ubuntu en español me daría igual la verdad, pero llega un punto en q es un quebradero de cabeza, un headache
<ivedci89> bueno por mi parte debo pasar a otras actividades...
<gofio> gracias ivedci89 :-)
<gofio> relindo ;-p
<ivedci89> pero reitero yo en tu lugar me ahondaria en esos archivos de idioma que deben ser algo como una lista ya de por si...
<ivedci89> (sino cómo le hacen los que traducen as aplicaciones?)
<ivedci89> *las
<ivedci89> busca por ahí ... en gente que traduce apps de ubuntu
<ivedci89> asios
<ivedci89> adios
<gofio> los que traducen las aplicaciones son los amos ivedci89 por eso lo digo, ellos son los que deciden, los demás tenemos que seguirlos por narices
<gofio> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu Ubuntu is translated by Ubuntu Translators with Restricted permissions.
<gofio> a ver si hay canal de ubuntu translators...jeje :-)
<gofio> sip ivedci89 estaba descargando los 344 megas de el archivo gordo
<ivedci89> QUE LINDO
<ivedci89> viste
<ivedci89> como decimos aca en argentina
<ivedci89> dos cabezas piensan mejor que una
<gofio> "rosseta-bionic" se llama, por cierto, abriendolo ahora. Tienen humor al menos eh, buen nombre para un archivo así
<gofio> he vivido mucho tiempo en las islas canarias ivedci89 y conozco mucha gente de argentina, por eso sé cuando el morfi mecayó joya :-D
<gofio> y trabajado online con gente en argentina. Viva internet
<ivedci89> :D
<ivedci89> buen provecho
<ivedci89> *si fue un buen provecho
<ivedci89> no te entendi lo de rosseta-bionic
<gofio> es el nombre quee le han puesto al archivo de los lenguages, los de ubuntu
<gofio> que por cierto pesa 1.9 gigas y no tengo ese espacio ahora mismo para descomprimirlo
<ivedci89> jajaja
<gofio> para que veas ahí habrá metido hasta suajili y yo solo quiero español e inglés, pero bueno
<ivedci89> (me surge la curiosidad ... qué clase de equipo tienes que no tienes ni dos gigas libres? o
<gofio> ahora, al nombre del archivo le doy un 10 :D
<gofio> ees una historia muy larga ivedci89 este disco duro en concreto es de un laptop de 2008 y tengo ubuntu en unapartición de 40 gigas
<ivedci89> :-/he vivido eso
<gofio> tengo varias máquinas ahora que estoy intentado pasar 3 de ellas a linux pero entre las 3 no saldría solo una q estuviera bien del todo
<gofio> qué te voy a contar
<ivedci89> bueeee de hecho lo sigo viviendo con android en el movil... una tarjeta de 16 en un movil de 8 con root y link2SD
<gofio> y por lo que leo precisamente ahora en argentina no está la cosa "para tirar cohetes" como se diría por aquí, no? leí que la inflación ya la miden al mes....
<ivedci89> riesgo pais por encima de 1000 (no entiendo bien lo que es pero creo que significa que todo explota)
<ivedci89> ehmmm...
<ivedci89> El dolar aqui vale 50 pesos...
<ivedci89> Y la leche es mas cara que la Nafta. (cuando sos padre es un problemon)... quiero pasar pasar mis niños a nafta pero el pediatra me dijo que me denunciaría.
<gofio> encontré el twitter del coordinador del equipo de traductores de ubuntu, joya! :D
<gofio> buf, no me agrada nada leer esas cosas ivedci89 :(
<ivedci89> me parece que el BOT esta muy afilado.... estaba escribiendo uBOTu-fr:
<ivedci89> Y la leche es mas cara que la Nafta. (cuando sos padre es un problemon)... quiero pasar pasar mis niños a nafta pero el pediatra me dijo que me denunciaría.
<gofio> jeje ah vale q era broma no leí bien xD
<gofio> y a diesel?
<ivedci89> :-D
<gofio> ya te digo que necesitamos traductores tambiéen cuando no se sabe, como los que "cojen" taxis en la ciudad cuando llega un "gallego" nuevo eh ;-p
<ivedci89> obvio que lo del pediatra y el pase es broma pero todo lo demas es cierto! =-O:'(
<gofio> traductores entre nosotros me refiero
<gofio> si a la parte del "todo lo demás" en realidad me refería cuando me duele leer esas cosas
<gofio> pero bueno, lo que no mata hace más fuerte así que ahí vamos tod@s
<ivedci89> y si
<ivedci89> a ver si alguien me da una linea Dropbox me vuelve loco todos los dias con su ventaninta de actualizacion op algo asi... y le doy a aceptar arranca a descargar su paquete pero al dia siguiente lo mismo
<ivedci89> https://ibb.co/1Gt9wKB
<gofio> pues ojalá que la consigas
<ivedci89> si duele pero aca le ponemos humor :P
<gofio> no hay otra
<ivedci89> calculo que esto https://ibb.co/1Gt9wKB se soluciona cerrando la app por completo y actualizando por apt install nautilus-drop*
<gofio> ya contacté con el ex-coordinador de traducciones de ubuntu a ver si me dice quién es el q hace o hizo las de español y me dicen algo
<ivedci89> O:-)
<gofio> en cuanto a tu duda yo personalmente estoy seguro que sé diez veces menos que tú de esto, pero por eso te digoque al poder preguntar eninglés por ahí sueele haber alguien que sabe de lo que le hablas, mientras que en español mira, somos dos aquí y gracias
<gofio> mientras tanto tengo que seguir peleando con las actualizaciones y windows q no reinicia, pero al menos tengo una conexión a internet aceptable, que a veces no sabemos apreciar lo que sí que tenemos
<gofio> etc etc
<ivedci89> :-[bueno me saaalgo Adios. un gusto gofio. y si a quien corresponda lee ésto: que baje, de ser posible, el ajuste de sensibilidad de uBOTu-fr
<gofio> nos leeeremos por aquí si sueles pasar
<gofio> lo mismo digo ivedci89
<ivedci89> sisi de hecho siempre esta abierto... solo que me voy y no le atendere hasta la noche
<ivedci89> chau chau
<gofio> ook :)
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-27
<salapin> Buenas!
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-20
<omar> Hola a todos. Consulta: quiero hacer un usb booteable para instalar Ubuntu desde ahí. Tengo la imagen de 18.04 pero en la versión que estoy usando no tengo el creador de discos de arranques.
<omar> Hoy cumplí 11 años de usuario de Ubuntu, aunque solo como usuario home. No me manejo en terminal y esas viandas.
<omar93> Hola a todos. Quiero instalar 18.04 desde un dispositivo usb, ya  lo formatee y tengo la imagen iso ahí; pero en mi versión actual no tengo el creador de discos de arranque. Alguna sugerencia.
<omar93> Otra consulta que creo es más importante aún: alguno de ustedes está vivo?
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-21
<HacKDarK> Hola
<HacKDarK> Buenas noches (aca)
<HacKDarK> Necesito ayuda para recuperar el canal Ubuntu-uy
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-22
<HellbertWest> Hola muy buenas, de casualidad saben a que horas ubuntu 20.04 podra ser descargado?
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-23
<HellbertWest> algono por aca?
<HellbertWest> ya estoy descargando ubuntu 20.04 por torrent :D
<HellbertWest> Ocupo saber algo, alguno
<Crashbit> Hola, he actualizado a Ubuntu 20.04. Tengo dos servidores con esta versión, uno nginx y otro mariadb
<Crashbit> en el nginx tengo un wordpress instalado que me funcionaba bien, pero ahora me dice que hay un error al establecer la conexión a la bbdd
<Crashbit> si lanzo desde terminal una conexión a la bbdd remota mariadb conecta sin problema con la credenciales que tengo en la configuración del cms
<Crashbit> pero en cambio, el CMS me lanza este error ... el problema es despues de instalar focal fosa, pero no se si es de mariadb o nginx
<Crashbit> El servidor mariadb no logea nada, como si las peticiones no le llegaran desde el cms
<Crashbit> root@jupiter:~# mysql -uwordpress_jupiter_crashbit -p -h 172.26.0.10
<Crashbit> Enter password:
<Crashbit> Welcome to the MariaDB monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<Crashbit> Esto desde consola, pero el wordpress me dice que no puede conectar con la bbdd y ni el error.log del nginx ni el error.log de mysql registran nada. No, si lo hago desde la web, pero si que registran la conexiónes desde terminal
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-24
<Epic0> Buenos días....
<Epic0> alguien que pueda ayudar?
<Epic0> Buenas...
<GridCube> hola Epic0
<Epic0> Necesito ayuda en la instalacion de Ubuntu 19.10
<Epic0> podrías brindarme tu ayuda, gridcube?
<GridCube>  tal ves
<GridCube> tal ves no
<GridCube> no sabré hasta que digas que pasa
<GridCube> :P
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-25
<Pato> buenas tardes
<pepo_> alguien sabe como configurar una monitor tactil en ubuntu, he probado con diferentes drives y solo uno hace que por lo menos tome lo tactil pero el puntero todo loco
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-26
<hugo_> Err:13 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release
<hc23> Buenas tardes a todos, espero puedan ayudarme, pues soy muy muy muy nuevo en esto esto de linux.
<hc23> Estoy intentando instalar kubuntu en mi ordenador con las siguientes características:
<hc23> Procesador: AMD FX8350
<hc23> Placa Base: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
<hc23> Memoria Ram: 8 Gbts DDR3 a 667 MHz
<hc23> Disco Duro:  Maxtor 6V250F0 de 250 Gb
<hc23> El problema es que cuando intento instalar Kubuntu 20.04 LST 64 bits, durante la instalación, se para y me dice initramfs, y lo he buscado en internet me dice que se arregla con la orden fsck, y cuando pongo esa orden, me dice que esa orden no existe en el bash.
<hc23> He intentado hacer la instalación de manera manual y llega un momento que dice que no encuentra el CDROM, cuando estoy haciendo la instalación desde un USB.
<hc23> Por otro lado he instalado kubuntu 18.04 de 32 bits y no hay ningún problema con la instalación todo funciona bien, pero cuando ya esta instalada y la ejecuto, sale todo muy grande con una resolución de 640 x 480, y voy a pantalla para cambiar esa resolución y solo esta esta.
<hc23> Quisiera empezar a usar linux, pero hasta ahora no he encontrado la manera de hacerlo.
<hc23> Agradecería toda clase de ayuda. Y a ser posible de la forma mas basica que sea posible pues como ya he comentado soy muy novato.
<hc23> Gracias de antemano
